# Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation



## Alcpone (Feb 22, 2007)

*The compilation has been moved here.  Thanks jbunch07 for updating this thread!*



*Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation*​

*Post your scores with a 3DMark '06 & CPU-z & GPU-z Screeshot along with the words "ADD THIS" in the title! All screenies should show a result of 1280x1024 and state which brand it is and the clocks... Online ORB results accepted along with a GPU-z Screenshot, also make sure you use an approved driver, recently newer drivers are showing as not recognised by futuremark, this is ok.** This thread is for posting your scores! You may also use this thread for discussion, however there is a dedicated thread for it here: 3DMark06 Discussion and Insight Thread <---Link


Multiple cards/cpu's may be entered in each flavour of manufacturer! * 

*Intel = Blue / AMD = Green*

*Scores updated 08/31/2008* *courtesy of erocker. PM erocker with any questions, suggetions, errors, etc!



*Overall Top 10*

*1, fitseries3 - Ati HD4870X2 + HD4870 @ 772/900 - 26193 - QX9650 @ 4550.1mhz- 455FSB     
2, giorgos th. - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 850/990 - 25407 - QX9650 @ 5460Mhz - 452FSB
3, giorgos th. - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/1098 - 24842 - QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB
4, giorgos th. - eVga 9800GX2 @ 750/1130 - 24032 - E8600 @ 5250Mhz - 545FSB
5, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire @ 700/1163 - 23468 - QX9650 @ 4515.5Mhz - 430FSB
6, Grandpa - MSI HD3870X2 X-Fire @ 843/900 - 22824 - Q6700 @ 4059.1Mhz - 451FSB
7, trt740 - eVGA 280GTX @ 731/1275 - 22775 - QX9650 @ 4600.9Mhz - 460.1FSB 
8, DaMulta - Palit 8800GT SLI @ 700/900 - 22746 - QX9650 @ 4463.5Mhz - 425.1FSB
9, Lima4111 - eVGA 9800GX2 @ 725/1125 - 22475 - QX9650 @ 4285.6Mhz - 372.8FSB
10, asb2106 - Sapphire HD3870 X-Fire @ 877/1296 - 21551 - Q6600 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB*


*ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's *

*1, giorgos th. - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/1098 - 24842 - QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB <-- Highest HD3870X2
2, fitseries3 - ATi HD4870X2 @ 772/900 - 24686 - QX9650 @ 4550.1Mhz - 455FSB <-- Highest HD4870X2
3, Dark2099 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 857/954 - 21799 - QX9650 @ 4515.1Mhz - 430FSB
4, fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 823/900 - 21274 - Q9450 @ 3600.4Mhz - 450FSB 
5, trt740 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 918/1044 - 20866 - Q9450@ 3832.3Mhz - 479FSB
6, nflesher87 - Asus HD3870X2 @ 877/936 - 20422 - Q6700 @ 4005.4Mhz - 445FSB
7, fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 20225 - Q6600 @ 4032.7Mhz - 448.1FSB
8, trt740 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/955 - 19770 - E3110@ 4547.5Mhz - 535FSB
9, fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 19635 - E8500 @ 4712.1Mhz - 496FSB
10, CY:G - ATi HD3870X2 @ 900/1098- 19444 - E8400@ 4320.2Mhz - 480FSB
11, erocker - HIS HD4870 @ 845/1000 - 18584 - Q6600 @ 4005Mhz - 445FSB <-- Highest HD4870
12, whilhelm - HIS HD3870X2 @ 877/954 - 18385 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB 
13, Paulieg - ATi HD3870X2 @ 823/900 - 17865 - Q6600 @ 3727.9hz - 466FSB
14, warup89 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 800/900 - 17697 - Q6700 @ 3610.2Mhz - 361.2FSB
15, trt740 - Sapphire HD4870 @ 790/1100 - 17245 - E8500 @ 4518.6Mhz - 502.1FSB
16, asb2106 - Sapphire HD3870 @ 1147/1278 - 16487 - Q6600 @ 3760Mhz - 470FSB <-- Highest HD3870
17, whilhelm - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 16195 - Q6600 @ 3005Mhz - 334FSB
18, oli ramsay - Sapphire HD4870 @ 850/1100 - 16093 - E8400 @ 3998.1Mhz - 499.8FSB 
19, erocker - Visiontek HD4850 @ 700/1100 - 15710 - Q6600 @ 4005Mhz - 445FSB <-- Highest HD4850
20, mandelore - ATi HD2900XT @ 955/1179- 15549 - QX9650 @ 4515.4Mhz - 430FSB <-- Highest HD2900XT
21, giorgos th. - ATi HD2900XT @ 887/981 - 15380 - QX9650 @ 5507Mhz - 452FSB
22, TheHaunted - ATi HD3870 @ 1066/1323 - 15116 - Q6600 @ 3711.8Mhz - 412.4FSB 
23, AphexDreamer - ATi HD3870X2 @ 931/1035 - 14939 - Phenom 9850BE @ 2828.3Mhz - 202FSB
24, yogurt_21 - ATi HD2900XT @ 941/981 - 14852 - Q6700 @ 3950.1Mhz - 395FSB
25, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 877/1197 - 14452 - Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
26, oli ramsay - Sapphire HD4870 @ 850/1100 - 14383 - E6600 @ 3400.4Mhz - 485.8FSB
27, asb2106 - GeCube HD3870 @ 891/1422 - 14113 - Q6600 @ 3779.9Mhz - 420FSB
28, d0s - Sapphire HD3870 @ 891/1296 - 14080 - Q6600 @ 3870.4Mhz - 430FSB
29, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 891/1422 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
30, psychoholic - Sapphire HD2900Pro @ 840/920 - 13791 - Q6600 @ 3690.6Mhz - 410.1FSB <-- Highest HD2900PRO
31, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD4850 @ 690/1108 - 13606 - E8500 @ 4500Mhz - 500FSB
32, erocker - HIS HD3870 @ 918/1296 - 13403 - E8400 @ 4320.3Mhz - 480FSB
33, twicksisted - HIS HD2900Pro @ 821/850 - 13355 - Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
34, lane - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 880/999 - 13335 - E6700 @ 4120Mhz - 412FSB
35, JC316 - HIS HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 13306 - Q6600 @ 3690Mhz - 410FSB
36, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 875/1190 - 13289 - E6850 @ 4140.3Mhz - 460FSB
37, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 843/1150 - 13185 - E2160 @ 3690Mhz - 410FSB 		
38, Urbklr911 - Visiontek HD4850 @ 730/1075 - 13182 - E6650 @ 3402.3Mhz - 486FSB
39, tigger69 - Gainward HD 4850 @ 660/1000 - 13034 - E6750 @ 3600.2Mhz - 450FSB
40, sneekypeete - Visionteck HD 3870 @ 918/1386 - 13017 - E6400 @ 3754.8Mhz - 469.4FSB
41, Mediocre - Sapphire HD2900Pro @ 822/1000 - 12963 - Q6600 @ 4086.2Mhz - 454FSB
42, Oliver - ATi HD2900XT @ 850/1050 - 12901 - E6700 @ 3700.2Mhz - 370FSB
43, nflesher87 - Ati HD3850 @ 803/1017 - 12867 - Q6700 @ 3852.5Mhz - 428.1FSB <-- Highest HD3850
44, Dr. Spankenstein - HIS HD3870 @ 877/1287 - 12819 - E6600 @ 3750Mhz - 416.7FSB
45, Bytor - Visiontek HD3870 @ 850/1350 - 12605 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3553.4Mhz - 323FSB
46, Urbklr911 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 830/900 - 12561 - E6650 @ 3444.1Mhz - 492FSB
47, oily 17 - ATi HD3870 @ 864/1315 - 12529 - E6700 @ 3800.4Mhz - 475FSB
48, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 900/1153 - 12556 - Phenom 9500 @ 2860.2Mhz - 260FSB
49, mitsirfishi - Sapphire HD3870 @ 857/1350 - 12529 - E6700 @ 3800.4Mhz - 475FSB
50, Dr.Spankenstein - HIS HD3870 @ 864/1296 - 12427 - E6600 @ 2480.7Mhz - 413.4FSB
51, HTC - Sapphire HD3870 @ 904/1251 - 12427 - E6850 @ 3760.1Mhz - 470FSB
52, Dos101 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 825/991 - 12222 - E6700 @ 3429.3Mhz - 342.9FSB
53, Lt JWS - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 12221 - E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
54, erocker - ATi HD3850 @ 769/1053 - 11891 - E8400 @ 4202.9Mhz - 467FSB 
55, jbunch07 - Asus HD3870 @ 850/1215 - 11850 - Phenom 9850 @ 2712.4Mhz - 200.9FSB
56, gerrynicol - HIS HD3870 @ 855/1387 - 11740 - E6320 @ 3400.9Mhz - 485.8FSB
57, DaedalusHelios - Sapphire HD3850 @ 850/999 - 11679 - E6750 @ 3600Mhz - 450FSB
58, binormalkilla - HIS HD2900XT @ 860/1050 - 11656 - E6600 @ 3005.7Mhz - 334FSB
59, freaksavior - ATi HD3870 @ 877/1377 - 11605 - E4300@ 3400Mhz - 378FSB
60, Agility - Asustek HD2900XT @ 850/900 - 11572 - E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
61, yogurt_21 - ATi HD2900XT @ 928/980 - 11568 - A64 FX-62 @ 3406.4Mhz - 262FSB
62, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 858/1153 - 11523 - A64 X2 6400+ @ 3520.5Mhz - 220FSB
63, ghost101 - Powercolor 3850 @ 843/999 - 11375 - E6300 @ 3570Mhz - 510FSB
64, jpierce55 - Visionteck HD 3870 @ 843/1242 - 11372 - Phenom 9600 @ 2461.2Mhz - 214FSB
65, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 858/1153 - 11244 - A64 FX62 @ 3327.2Mhz - 208FSB
66, JrRacinFan - HIS HD 3870 @ 864/1224- 11185 - E1200 @ 3401.8Mhz - 425.2FSB
67, ghost101 - Powercolor 3850 @ 797/999 - 11119 - E6300 @ 3570Mhz - 510FSB
68, AphexDreamer - ATi HD2900XT @ 865/1050 - 11102 - A64 X2 6400+ @ 3354.9Mhz - 305FSB
69, King Wookie - GeCube HD3850 @ 769/1026 - 11087 - E6550 @ 3498.4Mhz - 499.8FSB
70, Wile E - Powercolor HD2900XT @ 847/999 - 11041 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3427.2Mhz - 285.6FSB
71, Brutalfate - Powercolor HD3870 @ 800/1126 - 11030 - Q6600 @ 2700.1Mhz - 300FSB
72, department76 - ATi HD3870 @ 795/1200 - 10623 - A64 X2 6400+ @ 3495Mhz - 200FSB
73, nflesher87 - Ati HD3850 @ 789/1008 - 10606 - E2200 @ 3042.5Mhz - 304.3FSB
74, dark2099 - Visionteck HD3870 @ 864/1296 - 10452 - A64 X2 5000 B.E. @ 3242.2Mhz - 270.2FSB
75, jpierce55 - Visionteck HD3870 @ 810/1206 - 10358 - A64 X2 5000 B.E. @ 3170Mhz - 226.5FSB
76, Exceededgoku - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 750/828 - 10316 - E6600 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
77, mandelore - ATi HD2900XT @ 850/1100 - 10280 - Opty 185 @ 2969.8Mhz - 270FSB
78, Darkmind - Sapphire HD3850 @ 715/945 - 10150 - E2180 @ 2997.1Mhz - 333FSB
79, ArmoredCalvary - Sapphire HD 3850 @ 715/891- 10022 - E6750 @ 2394.2Mhz - 399FSB
80, erocker - ATi HD3850 @ 715/945 - 9727 - A64 X2 5000+ BE @ 3240.8Mhz - 240.1FSB
81, CrackerJack - Sapphire 2900GT @ 750/1000 - 9407 - Phenom 9850BE@ 2511.5Mhz - 200.9FSB
82, InnocentCriminal - ATi HD3850 @ 708/936 - 9078 - A64 X2 3800+ @ 2708.9Mhz - 270.9FSB
83, Murasame - Sapphire HD 3850 @ 668/828 - 8691 - E6400 @ 2335Mhz - 268FSB
84, 0elemental0 - Sapphire HD 3870 @ 777/1126- 8554 - A64 X2 4800+ @ 2387.8Mhz - 199FSB
85, DOM - HIS X1950XT @ 763/1053 - 8198 - X3350 @ 3801.7Mhz - 475.2FSB
86, Shadowfold - HIS HD3850 @ 715/909 - 8068 - A64 X2 4200+ @ 2204.6Mhz - 200.4FSB
87, Dr. Spankenstein - HIS X1950XT @ 756/1008 - 7682 - E6600@ 3750Mhz - 416.7FSB
88, ntdouglas - ATi / Radeon X1950XTX @ 675/1055 - 7491 - Q6600 @ 2880Mhz 
89, Kursah - ATi / Radeon X1950XTX @ 695/1035 - 7180 - E6300 @ 3499.9Mhz - 500FSB
90, DaMulta - Connect3D X1950XTX @ 762/1071 - 7128 - A64 FX-62 @ 3222.3Mhz - 214.8FSB
91, renozi - Sapphire X1900XT @ 688/792 - 7048 - E6700 @ 3504.2Mhz - 350.4FSB
92, Na'Roon - ATi X1900XT @ 662/846 - 7025 - E6600 @ 3411.2Mhz - 379FSB
93, Boneface - Sapphire X1950XT @ 689/999 - 6843 - E6400 @ 3200.2Mhz - 400FSB
94, DaMulta - Connect3D X1950XTX @ 736/1071 - 6752 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2784.7Mhz - 293.1FSB
95, Exceededgoku - Sapphire X1900XTX @ 689/805 - 6664 - E6600 @ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
96, jpierce55 - ATi X1900XTX @ 668/855 - 6355 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2693.3Mhz - 283.5FSB
97, technicks - Sapphire X1950XT @ 675/945 - 6225 - A64 X2 4000+ @ 2982.2Mhz - 284FSB
98, Ketxxx - Xpertvision X1950Pro @ 662/803 - 6154 - E4400 @ 3420.3Mhz - 380FSB
99, Uncle Vinnie - ATi X1900XTX @ 688/792 - 6102 - A64 X2 4600+ @ 2604.2Mhz - 217FSB
100, tigger69  - Sapphire X1950Pro @ 648/769 - 6087 - E6750 @ 3600Mhz - 450FSB
101, Alcpone - Sapphire X1950Pro @ 648/817 - 5874 - E6300 @ 3360.2Mhz - 480FSB
102, yogurt_21  - ATi X1800XT @ 780/936 - 5825 - A64 FX-62 @ 3294.6Mhz - 205.9FSB
103, theonetruewill - HIS X1900GT @ 715/810 - 5793 - A64 X2 4600+ @ 2841.8Mhz - 258.3FSB
104, 0elemental0 - Powercolor X1950XT @ 628/801 - 5733 - A64 X2 4800+ @ 2387.9Mhz - 199FSB
105, Maju - Sapphire X1950XTX @ 709/1098 - 5731 - A64 3700+ @ 2801.6Mhz - 254.7FSB
106, SpookyWillow - HIS X1900Pro @ 675/817 - 5598 - A64 3800+ @ 2573Mhz - 257.3FSB
107, ace80 - HIS X1800GTO @ 729/810 - 5522 - E6420 @ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
108, Kursah - PowerColor X1950Pro Extreme @ 628/770 - 5513 - E6300 @ 3360Mhz - 480FSB
109, mitchy24 - MSI X1950Pro @ 621/790 - 5432 - A64 X2 4200+ @ 2805.7Mhz - 255.1FSB
110, Garb3 - MSI X1950Pro @ 621/790 - 5322 - A64 X2 5200+ @ 3059Mhz - 278.1FSB
111, Sovereign - MSI HD2600XT @ 850/1150 - 5318 - A64 X2 4200+ @ 2860.8Mhz - 260.1FSB
112, InnocentCriminal - Sapphire X1950Pro @ 614/702 - 5296 - A64 3800+ @ 2720.6Mhz - 272.1FSB
113, zCexVe - Sapphire X1950XT @ 682/963 - 5283 - A64 3200+ @ 2703Mhz - 300.3FSB
114, pt - Xpertvision HD2600XT @ 857/999 - 5267 - E2160 @ 3004Mhz - 333.8FSB
115, Wile E - Sapphire X1800XT @ 715/873 - 5204 - A64 X2 3800+ @ 2800Mhz - 280FSB                       
116, HookeyStreet - Sapphire X1950GT @ 581/702 - 5200 - E6420 @ 2667.9Mhz - 333.5FSB
117, Formula350 - Sapphire X1950Pro @ 634/800 - 5153 - A64 3200+ @ 2700.1Mhz - 270.1FSB
118, erocker - HIS X1950Pro @ 638/763 - 5014 - A64 3800+ @ 2850.2Mhz - 285FSB
119, dashsmashed - Sapphire X1950Pro @ 631/749 - 4826 - A64 3700+ @ 3126.4Mhz - 284.2FSB
120, mitchy24 - MSI X1950Pro @ 621/786 - 4761 - A64 4000+@ 3001Mhz - 250.1FSB
121, imperialreign - ATi X1950Pro @ 614/756 - 4693 - P4 524 @ 4147Mhz - 180.3FSB
122, warlock - HIS X1950Pro @ 641/749 - 4405 - P4 Prescott @ 3601.4Mhz - 225.1FSB
123, Darkmind - Gecube X1950Pro @ 628/689 - 4228 - A64 3200+ @ 2659.2Mhz - 265.9FSB
124, theonetruewill - ATi X800XT @ 560/564 - 2462 - A64 X2 4600+ @ 2761.1Mhz - 230.1FSB
125, disarmedmeteor - ATi X800GTO @ 513/550 - 2284 - E6300 @ 1996.6Mhz - 285.3FSB
126, newtekie1 - HIS X1650Pro @ 600/400 - 2059 - Celeron 352 @ 4437.7Mhz - 184.9FSB
127, Jimmy 2004 - Sapphire X800GTO @ 407/511 - 1796 - Sempron 3000+ @ 2529Mhz - 281FSB* 

*ATi Scores - Multi-Card Setup's *

*1, fitseries3 - Ati HD4870X2 + HD4870 @ 772/900 - 26193 - QX9650 @ 4550.1mhz- 455FSB     
2, giorgos th. - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 850/990 - 25407 - QX9650 @ 5460Mhz - 452FSB
3, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire @ 700/1163 - 23468 - QX9650 @ 4515.5Mhz - 430FSB
4, Grandpa - MSI HD3870X2 X-Fire @ 855/955 - 22824 - Q6700 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
5, asb2106 - Sapphire HD3870 X-Fire @ 877/1296 - 21551 - Q6600 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
6, deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 880/960 - 21502 - Q6700 @ 4130Mhz - 458FSB
7, Dr. Spankenstein - HIS HD3870 X-Fire @ 985/1242 - 20829 - E8500 @ 4512.6Mhz - 475FSB
8, fitseries3 - Ati HD3870X2 + HD3870 X-Fire @ 796/1170 - 20556 - Q6700 @ 3800mhz- 380FSB     
9, HousERaT - HIS HD3870 X-Fire @ 823/900 - 20158 - Q6700 @ 4000.3Mhz - 400FSB     
10, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire @ 700/1175 - 20122 - E8500 @ 4275.1Mhz - 450FSB
11, erocker - Visiontek HD4850 + HIS 4870 X-Fire @ 700/1105 - 790/1000 - 20021 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
12, ThatGuy16 - ATi HD3870 X-Fire @ 864/1197 - 20008 - E8400 @ 4608Mhz - 512FSB
13, erocker - HIS HD3870 X-Fire @ 850/1190 - 19857 - Q6600@ 3816.6Mhz - 424.1FSB
14, erocker - HIS HD3870 X-Fire @ 891/1296 - 19273 - E8400 @ 4356.9Mhz - 484.1FSB
15, fitseries3 - Ati HD3870X2 X-Fire @ 837/900 - 19101 - E7200 @ 4005.1mhz- 421.6FSB     
16, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD4850 X-Fire @ 690/1188 - 19078 - E8400 @ 4005.1Mhz - 445FSB
17, imperialreign - HIS HD3870 X-Fire @ 850/1251 - 18754 - Q6600 @ 3825.6Mhz - 425.1FSB
18, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 743/828- 18133 - Q6600 @ 3555.4Mhz - 450FSB
19, tzitzibp - ATi HD3870 X-Fire @ 864/1350 - 17987 - E8400 @ 4050.3Mhz - 450FSB
20, Duffman - Sapphire HD2900Pro X-Fire @ 837/889 - 17644 - E6850 @ 3780Mhz - 420FSB
21, Bytor - Visiontek HD3870 X-Fire @ 850/1350 - 16484 - Phenom 9850 @ 3209.8Mhz - 200.6FSB
22, HookeyStreet - ATi / Powercolor HD 2900XT X-Fire @ 823/900 - 16462 - Q6600 @ 3330.6Mhz - 370.1FSB
23, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD3870 X-Fire @ 891/1305 - 14297 - E4600 @ 3400.1Mhz - 425FSB
24, fastestone - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 823/895 - 14061 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3537Mhz - 236FSB
25, DaMulta - ATi / HD2900Pro X-Fire @ 858/1153 - 13542 - Phenom 9500 @ 2585.3Mhz - 235FSB
26, DaMulta - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 858/1153 - 13054 - A64 FX62 @ 3327.4Mhz - 208FSB
27, CrackerJack - HD2900GT X-Fire @ 800/1100 - 12900 - Phenom 9850BE @ 2511.5Mhz - 200.9FSB
28, Urlyin - ATi / Powercolor X1900 X-Fire @ 742/850 - 11357 - Opty 185 @ 3194.6Mhz - 266.2FSB
29, DaMulta - Connect3D / MSI X1950XTX X-Fire @ 675/999 - 10380 - A64 FX-62 @ 3012Mhz - 200.8FSB
30, mitsirfishi - HIS /Asus X1950Pro X-Fire @ 641/823 - 9334 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3444Mhz - 287FSB
31, ace80 - HIS X1800GTO X-Fire @ 641/720- 8542 - E6750 @ 3720.3Mhz - 465FSB
32, binormalkilla - HIS X1950Pro X-Fire @ 580/700 - 8482 - A64 X2 3800+ @ 2699.9Mhz - 300FSB
33, SirKeldon - Visiontek/Sapphire HD2600Pro X-Fire @ 735/522 - 7006 - A64 X2 6400+  @ 3600.4Mhz - 300FSB
34, JrRacinFan - Visiontek HD2600Pro X-Fire @ 695/495 - 6815 - E1200 @ 2672.7Mhz - 334.1FSB
35, imperialreign - ATi / X1950Pro X-Fire @ 608/739 - 6471 - P4 524 @ 4147.1Mhz - 180.3FSB
36, DrunkenMafia - PowerColor X1800GTO X-Fire @ 500/500 - 5908 - Opty 165 @ 2970.4Mhz - 330FSB*


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*nVidia Scores - Single Card Setup's *

*1, giorgos th. - eVga 9800GX2 @ 750/1130 - 24032 - E8600 @ 5250.0Mhz - 525FSB <-- Highest 9800GX2
2, trt740 - eVGA 280GTX @ 731/1275 - 22775 - QX9650 @ 4600.9Mhz - 460.1FSB  <-- Highest 280GTX
3, Lima4111 - eVGA 9800GX2 @ 725/1125 - 22475 - QX9650 @ 4285.6Mhz - 372.8FSB
4, giorgos th. - eVga 8800GTS(G92) @ 875/1175 - 19540 - QX9650 @ 4524.2Mhz - 411.3FSB  <-- Highest 8800GTS(G92) 
5, Cold Storm - Palit 9800GX2 @ 769/1055 - 19165 - Q6700 @ 3700.4Mhz - 370FSB
6, lohoutlaw - XFX 260GTX @ 741/1211 - 18223 - E8400 @ 4200.6Mhz - 466.7FSB  <-- Highest GTX260
7, Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 900/1053 - 18110 - QX9650 @ 4455.1Mhz - 405FSB  <-- Highest 8800GT
8, Live OR Die - 280GTX 750/1285 - 17840 - E8400 @ 4000Mhz - 444.4FSB
9, gOJDO - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 823/1107 - 17645 - Q6600 @ 4104Mhz - 456FSB
10, Cold Storm - eVGA 280GTX @ 602/1107 - 17609 - Q6700 @ 3800Mhz - 380FSB
11, nflesher87 - eVGA 9800GTX @ 840/1215 - 17587 - Q6700 @ 3852.8Mhz - 428.1FSB  <-- Highest 9800GTX
12, NU(GFX)T - Asus 8800Ultra(G92) @ 729/1242 - 17412 - Q6600 @ 3771.3Mhz - 419FSB  <-- Highest 8800Ultra
13, d0s - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) 825/1100 - 17388 - Q6600 @ 3869.9Mhz - 430FSB
14, g30rg1e - nVidia GTX260 @ 725/1300 - 17345 - Q6600 @ 3600.4Mhz - 400FSB 
15, Tatty One - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 825/1060 - 17211 - Q6600 @ 3807.3Mhz - 423FSB
16, g30rg1e - nVidia 9800GTX @ 850/1250 - 17097 - Q6600 @ 3600.3Mhz - 400FSB 
17, orion23 - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 805/1110 - 17093 - Q6600 @ 3924.5Mhz - 436.1FSB
18, JESTER - nVidia 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1090- 17045 - Q6600 @ 3826.6Mhz - 425.2FSB
19, giorgos th. - nVidia 8800GT @ 802/1026- 17045 - Q6600 @ 4081Mhz - 452FSB 
20, nflesher87 - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1084 - 17011 - Q6700 @ 3852.8Mhz - 428.1FSB
21, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 811/1070 - 16856 - Q6600 @ 4005.2Mhz - 445FSB
22, kursah - eVGA 260GTX @ 745/1300- 16848 - Q6600 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400FSB
23, Judas - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) @ 821/1001- 16708 - QX6800 @ 4158.2Mhz - 378FSB
24, trt740 - eVGA 9800GTX @ 838/1221 - 16677 - E3110 @ 4573.6Mhz - 538.1FSB
25, g30rg1e - nVidia 8800GTS(G92) @ 815/1100 - 16638 - Q6600 @ 3753.5Mhz - 417.1FSB
26, d0s - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) 825/1100 - 16258 - E8400 @ 4401.3Mhz - 489FSB
27, trt740 - Asus 8800GT @ 761/1033 - 16239 - Q6600 @ 4050.2Mhz - 450FSB
28, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 829/1071 - 16161 - E3110 @ 4500.2Mhz - 500FSB
29, jjnissanpatfan - BFG 8800GTS(G92) @ 820/1111- 16115 - X3210 @ 3681.4Mhz - 460.2FSB
30, HeavyH20 - eVGA 8800GT @ 755/1025- 16068 - Q6700 @ 4100Mhz - 276FSB
31, g30rg1e - nVidia 9800GTX @ 850/1265 - 16044 - E8400 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB 
32, vivanco - BFG 8800GTS(G92) @ 802/1098 - 15937 - E8400 @ 4500.3Mhz - 500FSB
33, Laurijan - 8800GT @ 755/1110 - 15912 - Q6600 @ 3666.5Mhz - 458.3FSB
34, So3oL4Nu - Asus 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1151 - 15911 - E8400 @ 4410Mhz - 490FSB
35, DOM - Palit 9600GSO @ 900/1150 - 15897 - X3350 @ 3801.8Mhz - 475.2FSB  <-- Highest 9600GSO
36, xubidoo- eVGA 9800GTX @ 800/1200 - 15741 - Q6600 @ 3204.5Mhz - 356.1FSB
37, thebeephaha - eVGA 8800Ultra @ 700/1175 - 15606 - Q6600 @ 3200Mhz - 355.6FSB
38, JESTER - 8800GTX @ 655/1005- 15573 - Q6600 @ 3827.4Mhz - 425.3FSB  <-- Highest 8800GTX
39, paulieg - BFG 8800GT @ 741/991 - 15264 - Q6600 @ 3690.6Mhz - 410.1FSB                                                            
40, Mboorman - Inno3d 8800GTX @ 660/1050 - 15249 - Q6600 @ 3780Mhz - 266FSB
41, jkatt12 - Nvidia 9800GX2 @ 746/1114 - 15242 - Phenom 9850 @ 2946.6Mhz - 226.7FSB
42, marsey99 - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1100 - 15181 - E8200 @ 4199.7Mhz - 525FSB
43, HookeyStreet - POV 8800GTS(G92) @ 790/1084 - 15080 - Q6600 @ 3393.7Mhz - 377.1FSB
44, thebeephaha - eVGA 8800Ultra @ 675/1150 - 14951 - Q6600 @ 3000.1Mhz - 333.3FSB
45, strick94u - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 750/1051 - 14942 - E8400 @ 4000.2Mhz - 444.5FSB
46, HeavyH20 - eVGA 8800GT @ 755/1025- 14841 - E6600 @ 4400Mhz - 487FSB
47, fitsieries - eVGA 8800Ultra @ 660/1120- 14816 - Q6600 @ 3800.1Mhz - 422.2FSB
48, CrAsHnBuRnXp - XFX 8800GT @ 732/1000 - 14805 - X3350 @ 3601.9Mhz - 450.2FSB
49, Mussels - Nvidia 8800GT @ 756/1008 - 14805 - Q6600 @ 3604Mhz - 400.4FSB
50, farlex85 - eVGA 8800GTS @ 805/1081 - 14798 - E6750 @ 4000Mhz - 500FSB
51, Lima4111 - XFX 8800GT @ 650/950 - 14584 - QX9650 @ 4154Mhz - 345.2FSB
52, Tatty One - Asus 8800GT @ 755/1045 - 14542 - E6850 @ 4095.2Mhz - 455FSB
53, Judas - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) @ 824/1018 - 14453 - E6750 @ 3600.2Mhz - 450FSB
54, orion23 - XFX 8800GTX @ 655/955 - 14446 - Q6600 @ 3897.3Mhz - 433FSB
55, marsey99 - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 820/1100 - 14342 - E4300 @ 3510.3Mhz - 390FSB
56, paul343 - BFG 9800GTX(G92) @ 800/1200 - 14123 - E6750@ 3400.4 - 425.1FSB
57, So3oL4Nu - Asus 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1150 - 14051 - E4500 @ 3200Mhz - 390FSB
58, DrPepper - Inno3d 8800GT @ 650/950 - 14037 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
59, Kursah - Palit 9600GT @ 870/1100 - 13898 - Q6600 @ 3599.9Mhz - 400FSB  <-- Highest 9600GT
60, trt740 - XFX 8800GS @ 728/1000 - 13791 - QX9650 @ 4320.2Mhz - 360FSB  <-- Highest 8800GS
61, strick94u - BFG 8800GT OC2 @ 770/1060 - 13693 - E6600 @ 3341.6Mhz - 371.3FSB
62, Black Panther - Nvidia 8800M GTX @ 500/800 - 13670 - Q9450@ 2600Mhz - 333FSB  
63, renozi - eVGA 8800GTS @ 693/1100 - 13561 - Q6600@ 3600.7Mhz - 400.1FSB  <-- Highest 8800GTS(G80)
64, paulieg - BFG 8800GTS @ 712/1020 - 13546 - Q6600 @ 3645.2Mhz - 405FSB
65, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 610/950 - 13546 - Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
66, CrAsHnBuRnXp - XFX 8800GT @ 600/900 - 13532 - Q6600 @ 3007Mhz - 333FSB
67, Live Or Die - XFX 8800Ultra @ 675/1150 - 13493 - E6850 @ 3975.1Mhz - 441.7FSB
68, erocker - eVGA 8800GTS @ 723/1010 - 13380 - E8400 @ 4050Mhz - 450FSB
69, Shadowfold - Palit 8800GT @ 744/938 - 13334 - E7200 @ 3799.8Mhz - 400FSB
70, JC316 - 8800GT @ 700/1000/1750 - 13328 - E4300 @ 3700Mhz - 370FSB
71, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTX @ 660/1044 - 13283 - E6600 @ 3903.7Mhz - 433.7FSB
72, Jadawin - Gainward Bliss 8800GTX @ 650/1000 - 13118 - Q6600 @ 3300Mhz - 368FSB
73, Richieb0y - eVGA 8800GTS @ 700/1090 - 12944 - Q6600 @ 3600.2Mhz - 400FSB
74, ADV4NCED - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 641/980 - 12912 - E6600 @ 2200Mhz - 366.7FSB
75, Black Panther - BFG 8800GT @ 740/1035 - 12782 - E4300 @ 3150Mhz - 348FSB
76, tzitzibp - Asus 8800GTX @ 632/1004 - 12702 - E6420 @ 3720.5Mhz - 465.1FSB
77, asb2106 - nVidia 8800GT @ 740/1018 - 12620 - Q6600 @ 3600.6Mhz - 400.1FSB 
78, Skitzo - nVidia 9600GT @ 828/1140 - 12557 - E6750 @ 3720.2Mhz - 465FSB
79, craigwhiteside - nVidia 8800GT @ 734/942 - 12547 - E6400 @ 3400.1Mhz - 425FSB
80, cowie - eVGA 8800GTS @ 726/998 - 12428 - E6600 @ 3746Mhz - 416.2FSB
81, Creatre - eVGA 9600GT @ 730/1097 - 12426 - Q6600@ 3420Mhz - 380FSB 
82, trt740 - nVidia 8800GTS @ 689/1100 - 12342 - E6600 @ 3881.3Mhz - 431.3FSB
83, technicks - Asus 8800GTS @ 651/1076 - 12341 - Q6600 @ 3806.7Mhz - 423FSB
84, Tatty_One - Gainward 8800GTS @ 684/1060 - 12305 - E6850 @ 4049.8Mhz - 450FSB
85, infrared - eVGA 8800GTS @ 700/1070 - 12251 - E6400 @ 3760.1Mhz - 470FSB
86, DaMulta - Palit 8800GT @ 800/900 - 12230 - A64 X2 6400+ @ 3500.2Mhz - 250FSB
87, speedsmith - XFX 8800GTX XXX @ 660/1070 - 12228 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3584.4Mhz - 239FSB
88, oli ramsay - Inno3d 8800GT @ 666/972 - 12222 - E6600@ 3400.5Mhz - 485.8FSB
89, JC316 - 8800GS @ 720/1050 - 12215 - E8400 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FFSB
90, oli ramsay - Inno3d 8800GT @ 666/972 - 12222 - E6600@ 3400.5Mhz - 485.8FSB
91, johnspack - XFX 9800GTX @ 775/1201 - 12194 A64 X2 5600+ @ 3302.1Mhz - 254FSB
92, evil bill - Nvidia 8800GT @ 660/950 - 12128 - E8200@ 3199.9Mhz - 400FSB
93, pbmaster - eVGA 9800GTX @ 750/1000 - 12070 A64 X2 6000+ @ 3300Mhz - 275FSB
94, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTX @ 600/900 - 12064 - E6700 @ 3334.6Mhz - 333.5FSB	
95, nflesher87 - eVGA 8800GT @ 750/1025 - 12053 - E2200 @ 3000.2Mhz - 300FSB
96, renozi - eVGA 8800GTS @ 693/1100 - 12051 - E6700 @ 3604.3Mhz - 360.5FSB
97, exodusprime1337 - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) @ 775/1040 - 12023 - A64 X2 5000+ @ 3405.1Mhz - 243.2FSB
98, Bluefox1115 - eVGA 8800GTX @ 650/1024 - 12012 - A64 X2 5600+ @ 3479.9Mhz - 290FSB
99, Lt_JWS - eVGA 8800GTS @ 701/1000 - 11907 - E6600 @ 3401.1Mhz - 377.9FSB
100, jjnissanpatfan - eVGA 8800GTS @ 670/1050 - 11766 - E6300 @ 3472Mhz - 496FSB
101, speedsmith - nVidia 8800GTS @ 680/1080 - 11736 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3552.0Mhz - 236.8FSB
102, JUDAS3 - BFG 8800GTS @ 665/1000 - 11693 - E6600 @ 3833.6Mhz - 426FSB
103, strick94u - eVGA 8800GTS @ 660/1024 - 11661 - E6600 @ 3401.2Mhz - 377.9FSB
104, Atnevon - eVGA 8800GTX @ 575/900 - 11620 - Q6600 @ 2400.5Mhz - 266.7FSB
105, trt740 - Foxconn 8800GTS @ 660/979 - 11506 - E6600 @ 3760Mhz - 470FSB
106, Boneface - MSI 8800GTS @ 664/1010 - 11300 - E6400 @ 3919.9Mhz - 490FSB
107, Live OR Die - XFX 8800GTSXXX @ 630/1023 - 11243 - E6600 @ 3286.9Mhz - 365.2FSB
108, technicks - Asus 8800GTS @ 770/1190 - 11236 - E6700 @ 3302Mhz - 330.2FSB
109, theonetruewill -  BFG 8800GTSOC @ 665/1050 - 11226 - E4500 @ 3002.6Mhz - 273FSB
110, pbmaster -  eVGA 8800GTS @ 701/1003 - 11208 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3300Mhz - 275FSB
111, Alcpone - Palit 8800GTS @ 648/1100 - 11200 - E6300 @ 3360.8Mhz - 480.1FSB
112, p o s pc - BFG 8800GT @ 710/1003 - 11133 - A64 X2 5000+ @ 3184.5Mhz - 212.3FSB
113, trt740 -  Foxconn 8800GTS @ 674/982 - 11111 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3504.1Mhz - 292FSB
114, driver66 - eVGA 8800GTS @ 673/999 - 11100 - E6300 @ 3002.9Mhz - 429FSB
115, xubidoo- BFG 8800GTSOC2 @ 580/850 - 11082 - Q6600 @ 3006.4Mhz - 334FSB
116, DrPepper - Inno3d 8800GT @ 650/955 - 11073 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3236.7Mhz - 249FSB
117, Judas - BFG 8800GTSOC @ 666/1042 - 10834 - A64 X2 5600+ @ 3199.9Mhz - 320FSB
118, Dano 00TA- eVGA 8800GTS @ 635/950 - 10648 - E4300 @ 3237.9Mhz - 359.8FSB
119, D007 - eVGA 8800GTS @ 660/920 - 10612 - E6400 @ 3410Mhz - 426.3FSB
120, Exeodus - eVGA 8800GTX @ 600/950 - 10486 - A64 X2 5600+ @ 3024Mhz - 216FSB	
121, BigD6997 - eVGA 8800GTS @ 645/1000 - 10452 - Opty 170 @ 3000.1Mhz - 300.1FSB
122, trt740 - Foxconn 8800GTS @ 678/982 - 10314 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 3042.1Mhz - 338FSB
123, r3skyline - eVGA 8800GTS @ 681/1031 - 10127 - A64 FX-60 @ 2889.9Mhz - 222.3FSB
124, gerrynicol - BFG 8800GTS @ 630/950 - 10026 - E6320 @ 2501Mhz - 357.3FSB
125, psychomage343 - eVGA 8800GTS @ 610/980 - 10018 - A64 X2 4600+ @ 2943.3.3Mhz - 245.3FSB
126, Ekklesis - Gainward 9600GT @ 765/1050 - 10000 - A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003.2Mhz - 286FSB
127, technicks - Asus 8800GTS @ 629/1003 - 9942 - A64 X2 4000+ @ 3003.3Mhz - 286FSB
128, Grings - BFG 8800GTS @ 630/925 - 9713 - Opty 165 @ 2806.5Mhz - 311.8FSB
129, pcgolfer85 - MSI 8800GTSOC @ 629/945 - 9679 - A64 X2 6000+ @ 3013.8Mhz - 200.9FSB 
130, savillm - BFG 8800GTSOC @ 550/792 - 8955 - E6600 @ 2400Mhz - 266.7FSB
131, the1andonlyatk - BFG 8800GTSOC2 @ 580/850 - 8887 - A64 X2 5600+ @ 2916.2Mhz - 243FSB	 
132, gerrynicol - BFG 8800GTS @ 630/950 - 8804 - A64 X2 3800+ @ 2599.4Mhz - 259.9FSB
133, stick94u - eVGA 8800GT @ 735/1025 - 8427 - A64 4200+ @ 2332.1Mhz - 212FSB
134, trt740 - MSI 8600GTSOC @ 792/1197 - 6747 - E6600 @ 3881.2Mhz - 431.2FSB
135, revin - Gainward 7800GS @ 670/800 - 6492 - Q6700 @ 2995.1Mhz - 299.5FSB
136, savillm - BFG 8800GTSOC @ 550/792 - 6367 - A64 4000+ @ 2412.5Mhz - 201FSB
137, Cybie1111 - eVGA 7900GT-KO @ 625/875 - 6289 - E6700 @ 3330.2Mhz - 333FSB
138, JC316 - MSI 8600GTSOC @ 775/1145 - 6156 - A64 X2 3600+@ 2853.1Mhz - 300.3FSB
139, p o s pc - BFG 7900GS @ 715/1000 - 6109 - A64 X2 5000+ @ 3116.5Mhz - 222.6FSB
140, strick94u - nVidia 7900GT @ 615/820 - 6038 - A64 X2 5200+ @ 2877.1Mhz - 213.1FSB
141, Black Panther - Point of View 8600GTS @ 754/1126 - 5934 - E4300 @ 2997Mhz - 333FSB
142, pbmaster - eVGA 7900GTOC @ 600/800 - 5835 A64 X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz - 250FSB
143, HookeyStreet - BFG 7950GTOC @ 577/748 - 5696 - E6420 @ 2667.9Mhz - 333.5FSB
144, strick94u - PNY 7900GS @ 615/820 - 5267 - A64 X2 5200+ @ 2790.3Mhz - 232.5FSB
145, baztop3 - Inno3D 7900GTX @ 675/800 - 5171 - P4 @ 3667.7Mhz - 203.8FSB
146, Xtant25 - eVGA 7600GT @ 753/778 - 4937 - E2160 @ 3294Mhz - 366FSB
147, craigwhiteside - Xpertvision 7600GT @ 810/945 - 4660 - E2140 @ 2320Mhz - 290FSB
148, theonetruewill - Inno3D 7600GT @ 655/850 - 4309 - A64 X2 4600+ @ 2790.3Mhz - 232.5FSB
149, blacktruckryder - eVGA 7600GT @ 651/722 - 3396 - A64 3200+ @ 2651.5Mhz - 265.1FSB
150, JrRacinFan - eVGA 7600GS @ 448/451 - 2293 - Celeron 347 @ 3066.7Mhz - 133.3FSB*


*nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's*

*1, DaMulta - Palit 8800GT SLI @ 700/900 - 22746 - QX9650 @ 4463.5Mhz - 425.1FSB
2, lohoutlaw - XFX 260GTX SLI @ 738/1205 - 21543 - E8400 @ 4400.3Mhz - 488.9FSB
3, TheGoat Eater - Palit 9600GT SLI @ 801/1000 - 21485 - E8500 @ 5321.4Mhz - 560.1FSB
4, DaMulta - Palit 9800GTX SLI @ 820/1100 - 21424 - QX9650 @ 4000.7Mhz - 333.4FSB
5, Lima4111 - XFX 8800GT SLI @ 675/1000 - 21275 - QX9650 @ 4171.9Mhz - 347.7FSB
6, Lu(ky - eVGA 9800GTX SLI @ 831/1175 - 21088 - QX9650 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB
7, HeavyH20 - eVGA 8800GTX SLI @ 675/1000 - 21060 - QX6700 @ 4400Mhz - 293FSB
8, fitseries3 - eVGA 8800GTX (x3) SLI @ 650/1000 - 19852 - Q6600 @ 3923.8Mhz - 436FSB
9, lohoutlaw - XFX 8800GTS SLI @ 815/1107 - 19653 - E8400 @ 4102.1Mhz - 455.8FSB
10, travva - BFG 260GTX SLI @ 700/1170 - 19494 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz - 400FSB
11, JESTER - nVidia 8800GT SLI @ 680/980 - 19172 - Q6600 @ 3825.3Mhz - 425FSB
12, PyroX1040 - eVGA 8800GTX SLI @ 600/900 - 19000 - E8400@ 4500Mhz - 500FSB
13, TheGoat Eater - Palit 9600GSO SLI @ 750/955 - 18900 - E8500 @ 4250.2Mhz - 500FSB
14, fitseries3 - eVGA 8800Ultra SLI @ 660/1100 - 18690 - Q6600 @ 3902.5Mhz - 433.6FSB
15, Tatty One - Palit 8800GT SLI @ 725/975 - 18603 - E8200 @ 4201.8Mhz - 525.2FSB
16, SK-1 - eVGA 8800GTS SLI @ 670/972 - 18308 - E6850 @ 4020.0Mhz - 446.7FSB
17, fitsries3 - eVGA 8800GT SLI @ 755/1000 - 18246 - E8400 @ 4000.5Mhz - 444.5FSB
18, strick94u - eVGA 8800GTS(G92) SLI @ 735/1045 - 18201 - E8400 @ 3915Mhz - 435FSB
19, Bjorn of Iceland - Nvidia 8800GT SLI @ 747/995 - 18047 - E6850 @ 3960Mhz - 440FSB
20, cowie - eVGA 8800GTS SLI @ 656/994 - 16120 - E6700 @ 3749.9Mhz - 375FSB
21, hv43082 - eVGA / XFX 8800GTX SLI @ 575/900 - 15138 - E6400 @ 3599.9Mhz - 450FSB
22, Solaris17 - BFG 9600GT SLI @ 780/1100 - 15137 - E6400 @ 3600.2Mhz - 450FSB
23, OzzmanFloyd120 - XFX 9600GT SLI @ 750/1000 - 14639 - Phenom 9850 @ 3000.5Mhz - 200.3FSB
24, strick94u - eVGA 8800GTS SLI @ 645/944 - 14563 - E6600 @ 3300.1Mhz - 366.7FSB
25, Lt_JWS - eVGA 8800GTS SLI @ 600/900 - 14179 - E6600 @ 3204Mhz - 356FSB
26, Grandpa - XFX 8800GTS SLI @ 678/1100 - 12135 - A64 FX-60 @ 3198.5Mhz - 246FSB
27, trt740 - MSI 8600GTS SLI @ 725/1138 - 10351 - E6600 @ 3802.2Mhz - 422.5FSB
28, newtekie1 - eVGA 7900GT SLI @ 621/796 - 10249 - E6600 @ 3600.1Mhz - 400FSB
29, levi__ - eVGA / Leadtek 7800GTX SLI @ 485/693 - 8878 - E6300 @ 3500Mhz - 500FSB
30, strick94u - PNY 7900GS SLI @ 565/685 - 8818 - E6300 @ 3000Mhz - 426FSB
31, psychomage343  - eVGA 7900GT SLI @ 600/800 - 7198 - A64 4000+ @ 3100Mhz - 310FSB
32, sneekypeet - XFX 7600GT XXX SLI @ 700/900 - 6872 - Opty 170 @ 3001Mhz - 300.1FSB
33, cowie - Leadtek 6800 SLI @ 540/882 - 6060 - E6600 @ 3736Mhz - 415FSB*


----------



## DOM (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a run @ my everyday settings 

9491





E6600 @ 2.88Ghz
eVGA 8800GTS @ 600core / 1300shader / 900Mem


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 23, 2007)

I made lots and lots of benchmarks:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25145

Highest: 13118
Gainward Bliss 8800GTX 650/1550/2000
Q6600@3.3Ghz 9x368


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> I made lots and lots of benchmarks:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25145
> 
> Highest: 13118
> ...



Its not that I dont believe you because I do, I just like to see the screenies for myself


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 23, 2007)

I have an question concerning your guidelines.  What about us widescreen users?  My 3dmark06 resolution defaults to 1280 x 960 iirc, with no ability to change in demo of course.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 23, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> I have an question concerning your guidelines.  What about us widescreen users?  My 3dmark06 resolution defaults to 1280 x 960 iirc, with no ability to change in demo of course.



it shouldnt change...it doesnt on mine anyways


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 23, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Its not that I dont believe you because I do, I just like to see the screenies for myself



Erm... if you click on that link, there they are  I just didn't want to post the same screenies in different locations.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Erm... if you click on that link, there they are  I just didn't want to post the same screenies in different locations.



That is text of your results! I cant bend the rules for you im afraid!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> I have an question concerning your guidelines.  What about us widescreen users?  My 3dmark06 resolution defaults to 1280 x 960 iirc, with no ability to change in demo of course.



Thats fine, quite comparable results


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 23, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> That is text of your results! I cant bend the rules for you im afraid!



Argh... scroll DOWN.  There is LOTS of screenies further below *sigh*


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Argh... scroll DOWN.  There is LOTS of screenies further below *sigh*



lol, I just didnt see them on your first post so I didnt want to go searching, even though it was near but yet so far


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Feb 23, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070223/6140.jpg

6140, i'm in


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 23, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070223/6140.jpg
> 
> 6140, i'm in



Whats your cpu stats?

And what is your card brand?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 25, 2007)

Screen shots are too easy to fake. Usually, and ORB url is much better. And, never screen shotted an 06 run before.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Screen shots are too easy to fake. Usually, and ORB url is much better. And, never screen shotted an 06 run before.



I dont think they are that easy to fake, the url isnt indepth enough on a individual system, its just worked out upon specs! Screenies are easy and take secs to take and save!

run test and get results on screen
press PrtScn button
open paint
press ctrl+v
save image and post


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, but it took a hell of a lot of effort to squeeze out 21060 on 3DMark06. To get that result, once again, will take more than a simple screen shot.  Takes alot of runs to get it just right.

Have any of you guys thought to create a Techpowerup benchmark team? Simple to join, and you can definitely see how you compare. 

Check it out - http://www.hwbot.org


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Yes, but it took a hell of a lot of effort to squeeze out 21060 on 3DMark06. To get that result, once again, will take more than a simple screen shot.  Takes alot of runs to get it just right.
> 
> Have any of you guys thought to create a Techpowerup benchmark team? Simple to join, and you can definitely see how you compare.
> 
> Check it out - http://www.hwbot.org



I can image lol, well if you want in thats up to you, maybe it wont take you aslong to get it setup ready to rock


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I have a Rev 4 680i board coming that will finally allow 1600 FSB on the quad. And, I am volt modding the 8800 cards. So, I will be back. 22K is the new goal


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, I have a Rev 4 680i board coming that will finally allow 1600 FSB on the quad. And, I am volt modding the 8800 cards. So, I will be back. 22K is the new goal



 

That will be very niceeeeee, look forward to your results


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought you guys needed a quick laugh, my system's not good enough (SM2) to get a good 3Dmark06 score.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I thought you guys needed a quick laugh, my system's not good enough (SM2) to get a good 3Dmark06 score.



Looks like its been edited to me  

Lets see your 06 result and no doctoring aloud


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are my results:


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 25, 2007)

And, the techpowerup benchmark team needs more members and results. Check it out!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23031


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

erocker said:


> Here are my results:



Can you take a cpuz screenie aswel please


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Looks like its been edited to me


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

Now now zekky, dont be childish, just because your rig aint got enough juice to get a decent 3dmark, doesnt mean you should post rubbish, tut tut


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2007)

Here you go:




sorry it's so big, i dunno what happened.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

No worries, cheers!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Ummm, what about those of us with the newest version of 06? It will only show you the results in Orb. Screenies are impossible.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, what about those of us with the newest version of 06? It will only show you the results in Orb. Screenies are impossible.



You mean the futuremark online analysis?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> You mean the futuremark online analysis?


I don't know if we're talking about the same thing, but with the newest version of '06, it won't show your results on screen. You have to hit the submit button and view it online.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I don't know if we're talking about the same thing, but with the newest version of '06, it won't show your results on screen. You have to hit the submit button and view it online.



I use advanced edition version 1.1.0, what tests does it run?

I wonder if you have to submit results to combat piracy or for there database?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I use advanced edition version 1.1.0, what tests does it run?
> 
> I wonder if you have to submit results to combat piracy or for there database?


It's to combat piracy. People were using stolen serials, and just looking at the results on screen, instead of having to submit them. Now if you try to use them, you have to submit, so you can't see your results. That's for any version free or pro.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It's to combat piracy. People were using stolen serials, and just looking at the results on screen, instead of having to submit them. Now if you try to use them, you have to submit, so you can't see your results. That's for any version free or pro.



That sucks!

Well post your result and screenies and I will state it was used with orb


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Well post your result and screenies and I will state it was used with orb


Cool. Thanx Al. Now all I have to do is get XP up and running again. I screwed the Vista boot loader, now it doesn't see my XP installation. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Cool. Thanx Al. Now all I have to do is get XP up and running again. I screwed the Vista boot loader, now it doesn't see my XP installation. lol



If its not a fresh install, im never tempted, for reasons like yours, hope it doesnt take you too long


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2007)

it doesnt have SM3.0 but it still beats some that do

X800XL


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> it doesnt have SM3.0 but it still beats some that do
> 
> X800XL



Do you want me to list that score?


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Do you want me to list that score?



well its up to you I dont care


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well its up to you I dont care



Nah, I will leave it


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, since we allow ORB results

Here are three results (quad, dual, GTX and GTS)

21060 - QX6700 @ 4.4 GHz and 8800 GTX SLI @ 675/1000

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1169735 

18493 - QX6700 @ 4.0 GHz and 8800 GTS SLI @ 640/920

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1232008

16017 - E6600 @ 3.75 GHz and 8800 GTS SLI @ 650/900

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1248035


----------



## HeavyH20 (Feb 26, 2007)

You know, if you guys set up the HWBOT service right, you would not have to manually update your team rankings any longer. Here is a sample from OCX. The bot does all the work. You guys would simply have to post results in a formatted manner. Very easy to do.


----------



## disarmedmeteor (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my 3Dmark06 with CPU-Z


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 26, 2007)

Scores updated, nVidia are pulling away with the averages  

HeavyH20 I like this format and I can keep a good eye on results  

Please please ATi owners, run the test and post for the sake of us ATi boys


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry ATI owners 11,033 if you look at my link in my sig there's the proof.

My fsb=498          cpu=3.4     gpu=660/950


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 26, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Sorry ATI owners 11,033 if you look at my link in my sig there's the proof.
> 
> My fsb=498          cpu=3.4     gpu=660/950



Can you take a cpuz screenie?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't want to overclock that high again right now temps are issue's for me but if you look in my sig i have a cpu-z validation @ 3.5.Also if you look at the futuremark orb you'll see all my settings besides the clocks for the gpu 660/950.There's no way that i know to fool the orb


----------



## overclocker (Feb 26, 2007)

Well i used to get 5600+ with xp my system spec < now with vista i only get 4500+ thats 1100 less kinda crapy if you ask me.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Feb 27, 2007)

5448 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1226750 card clocks 668/810


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1324496


----------



## ace80 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a couple of runs i did a while back

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1072515
P4 631@4.9 x1800gto@735/801 - no cpu-z screenie i'm afraid, although i do have 1 @ 5Ghz.

This is an old run with my old p4 550, stock 3.4Ghz test ran @ 3.6Ghz, x1800gto@725/801 and my old aa8 duramax mobo. I've always thought this score wasn't right as its only 300pts below my 631@4.9 in a p5wd2 premium, wot u think? i mite try another run with my 631@3.6 to see how it compares, then dig the old p4 550 out to see if its the same.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1324496



Can you tell me what clocks your card is @ and what is your cpu clock/fsb?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Here's a couple of runs i did a while back
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1072515
> P4 631@4.9 x1800gto@735/801 - no cpu-z screenie i'm afraid, although i do have 1 @ 5Ghz.
> ...



Is this the highest you can get ace? 
If it is, whats your multi so I can work out your fsb


----------



## disarmedmeteor (Feb 27, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Here's a couple of runs i did a while back
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1072515
> P4 631@4.9 x1800gto@735/801 - no cpu-z screenie i'm afraid, although i do have 1 @ 5Ghz.
> ...



actually, this is a shot in the dark, but if you don't have superb cooling (like zalman cnps900) than prescotts will overheat and throttle back, that's what happened to me before i upgraded to a c2d, and my temps are 35C idle, 44C load with dual prime, stock heatsink and as5...woot


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey dis, stop hijacking the thread  

You say your C2D is @ 35* idle / 44* load, are you talking about the cores or the cpu surface temp?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 27, 2007)

How is this official?  If it were official it would be in the TPU contest section.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> How is this official?  If it were official it would be in the TPU contest section.



Ok rename it lol

hmmm... Alcpone's Official 3DMark06 Competition


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL! Done!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you tell me what clocks your card is @ and what is your cpu clock/fsb?



Ε6600 @ 3690 (410*9)
8800GTS @ 648/1026


----------



## disarmedmeteor (Feb 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Hey dis, stop hijacking the thread
> 
> You say your C2D is @ 35* idle / 44* load, are you talking about the cores or the cpu surface temp?



core temps as read by the hardware monitor through bios and through everest

btw how am i hijacking the thread? lol


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 27, 2007)

disarmedmeteor said:


> core temps as read by the hardware monitor through bios and through everest
> 
> btw how am i hijacking the thread? lol



Was just making sure you werent cooking your cpu from the inside out, its good for chickens but not for silicone  

Coz you were talking about ace80 P4 not really 3DMarks :shadedshu  lol


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 28, 2007)

Calling all ATi owners...

Please help get our avg up, its really all on nvidias side @ the moment


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, obviously, because ATI doesn't have anything really competitive out there at the moment. The X1950s are "old", the 8800GTX are new.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 28, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Well, obviously, because ATI doesn't have anything really competitive out there at the moment. The X1950s are "old", the 8800GTX are new.



X1950's arnt old, they just dont have the power of a 8800GTX..

Just you wait lol


----------



## ace80 (Feb 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Is this the highest you can get ace?
> If it is, whats your multi so I can work out your fsb



multi locked @ 15, fsb was 327
Its the highest i can get being stable, any higher and 3d06 randomly crashes. I'm able to bench other apps slightly higher


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Feb 28, 2007)

Can I see your cpuz psycho!


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry bout that alcpone here you go


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 28, 2007)

a better one.
E6600 @ 3710 (412*9) - 8800GTS @ 675/1053
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1331961


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 28, 2007)

Updated...


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 3, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> 5448 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1226750 card clocks 668/810



update on this,

same cpu speed but different clocks on the gcard - 675/817 with tweaked Vram timings 5560 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1353468


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 3, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> update on this,
> 
> same cpu speed but different clocks on the gcard - 675/817 with tweaked Vram timings 5560 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1353468



updated

p.s ati average scores now over 5000


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 3, 2007)

another little update,  clockgened up to 2.573ghz with the same clocks (675/817 with tweaked Vram timings)

5598    http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1353675


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 3, 2007)

Updated, got a few extra points for raising my fsb to 475


----------



## HeavyH20 (Mar 4, 2007)

One note. The 4.4 GHz was using a *293 FSB and a 15x multi*. The rev C 680i boards do not clock well on the FSB front with quads. 300 is the max. The new rev D boards will do about 1600. I have one of those coming.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 4, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> One note. The 4.4 GHz was using a *293 FSB and a 15x multi*. The rev C 680i boards do not clock well on the FSB front with quads. 300 is the max. The new rev D boards will do about 1600. I have one of those coming.



Updated   bet your looking forward to your new mobo, its a nice feeling unwrapping for the first time and getting her ready to rock


----------



## Boneface (Mar 4, 2007)

This is mine for now till i get somemore time


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 4, 2007)

Boneface said:


> This is mine for now till i get somemore time


----------



## warlock (Mar 4, 2007)

PLEASE take into account this is a 478 presscott, and single channel memory! 225 fsb is the highest stable speed I can get, I have no voltage control. Can't wait too see what this X1950 pro can do in a real setup!GPU/MEM  641/749


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 5, 2007)

warlock said:


> PLEASE take into account this is a 478 presscott, and single channel memory! 225 fsb is the highest stable speed I can get, I have no voltage control. Can't wait too see what this X1950 pro can do in a real setup!GPU/MEM  641/749
> 
> 
> View attachment 6633



updated   you aint doing so bad with what youve got


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my score. Sorry about the bad pic, but it's a 7900 GT KO Super Clocked core @580 memory @790.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 5, 2007)

added, well done working out how to get your pic on


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 5, 2007)

lol im assuming you saw my previous troubles


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 5, 2007)

I did, I managed to decifer your code


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 5, 2007)

hey al update my 3dmark06 in the runings for nvidia users, i got a new score


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 5, 2007)

updated


----------



## dashsmashed (Mar 7, 2007)

can i play? lol   

above is my 24/7 and bench not run from a fresh boot and a couple of programs in the background...

A64 3700 SAN DIEGO @ 3125 

SAPPHIRE 512 1950 PRO - AGP @ 631/749


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

dashsmashed said:


> can i play? lol
> 
> above is my 24/7 and bench not run from a fresh boot and a couple of programs in the background...
> 
> ...



More the merrier, if you get a better score when you run without things running in the background I will happily update it!


----------



## dashsmashed (Mar 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> More the merrier, if you get a better score when you run without things running in the background I will happily update it!



thought i best give it a go...

not as much of an improvement as i'd hoped but anyhoo...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Updated


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like the ATI cards could use some help ... 
DFI 3200 Opteron 185 @ 3194 
Mushkin Redline 2gb
X1900 Crossfire @ 742/850


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice score, have you got a cpu-z screenie? Then I will happily add you


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2007)

done


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool, what brand are your cards?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cool, what brand are your cards?



The Master is a ATI and the Slave is a Powercolor both w/ Tyee wb...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> The Master is a ATI and the Slave is a Powercolor both w/ Tyee wb...



Sorted


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=269016
should have all required info.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 11, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=269016
> should have all required info.



Can you post a cpu-z screenie please!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 12, 2007)

next week I'll probably update again, moving to am2 got an fx-62 on the way


----------



## Dano 00TA (Mar 12, 2007)

*This is with a celeron 352@4.44ghz*

I'll post my e4300 screenies shortly. Was just playing with the celly to see what it can do. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Mar 12, 2007)

*Here's my e4300*

Enough of the celly for now


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2007)

Updated   Keep em coming


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

I dunno Al .. I kind of like the screenie of the benchmark completion .. I can see the CPU scores and such ... the posted Futuremark pic doesn't have any valuable info other than the score.... just a thought


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> I dunno Al .. I kind of like the screenie of the benchmark completion .. I can see the CPU scores and such ... the posted Futuremark pic doesn't have any valuable info other than the score.... just a thought



Yeah I know I agree aswel, but the problem is Futuremark have changed the way results can be gotten because of piracy, even if users run a basic edition which they have downloaded, i.e yesterday, they still have to get the results from online   So that is why I have to allow online orb results!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 15, 2007)

My card is an EVGA 7600 GT PCI-E.  Here is my 3D mark result.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1451636


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=918027

Specs on the left, I'll provide a CPU-Z screen if requested.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, since we allow ORB results
> 
> Here are three results (quad, dual, GTX and GTS)
> 
> ...



and people say 3dm06 isnt CPU biased  IMO 05 run @ 1280*1024 would provide a much more accurate result of 3d horsepower.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> and people say 3dm06 isnt CPU biased  IMO 05 run @ 1280*1024 would provide a much more accurate result of 3d horsepower.



Not really, 05 is pretty CPU biased too, I got a 2000 point increase using the same graphics cards with my E6600 vs. my Athlon X2 4400+.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=918027
> 
> Specs on the left, I'll provide a CPU-Z screen if requested.



cpu-z screenie so i can confirm freq


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 15, 2007)

i only have a weak ass x300SE, i'm not dragging the ATI average down anymore


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> i only have a weak ass x300SE, i'm not dragging the ATI average down anymore



Thanks


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Here you go.



Cheers


----------



## overclocker (Mar 15, 2007)

well i got 4600 and i em running vista i got 5600 with xp 2 x1600xt in crossfire at 621 core and 774mem and 4400+@ 2.600mhz


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 15, 2007)

newtekie has 7900gt alcpone  

you put 7600gt


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cheers



 My score is exactly the average.  Nice to know I am doing my part to keep the nVidia score exactly at the same spot. I guess I am the C student of the group.



Eric_Cartman said:


> newtekie has 7900gt alcpone
> 
> you put 7600gt



Damn, good eye.  I didn't even catch that until you said it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 15, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Not really, 05 is pretty CPU biased too, I got a 2000 point increase using the same graphics cards with my E6600 vs. my Athlon X2 4400+.



Its a new architecture, its a lot more efficient. Overall however theres one aspect that always has to be thought about - bottlenecking. With any mid-highend \ highend graphics its inevitable that bottlenecking will arise, and thus is why from the initial outset a graphics card appears to have huge gains due to a CPU OC, where in fact its just the CPU bottleneck being at the very least somewhat alleviated, allowing the graphics card to operate without being restricted.

Whereas your case highlights my point with a gigantic neon sign. A 7900GT is not powerful enough to pose any bottleneck threat in a system with an OCd CPU, let alone an OCd dual core CPU, yet by your own admittance switching from a X2 4400+ to a E6600 saw your score increase by 2000 pts, showing off the E6600s more efficient core, not genuinely giving additional 3D horsepower.

Without writing a huge essay style page thats as clear as I can make it. Dont even think about asking me to explain further either cos it'll take ages


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> newtekie has 7900gt alcpone
> 
> you put 7600gt



My bad, thats the 1st mistake I have made


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Its a new architecture, its a lot more efficient. Overall however theres one aspect that always has to be thought about - bottlenecking. With any mid-highend \ highend graphics its inevitable that bottlenecking will arise, and thus is why from the initial outset a graphics card appears to have huge gains due to a CPU OC, where in fact its just the CPU bottleneck being at the very least somewhat alleviated, allowing the graphics card to operate without being restricted.
> 
> Whereas your case highlights my point with a gigantic neon sign. A 7900GT is not powerful enough to pose any bottleneck threat in a system with an OCd CPU, let alone an OCd dual core CPU, yet by your own admittance switching from a X2 4400+ to a E6600 saw your score increase by 2000 pts, showing off the E6600s more efficient core, not genuinely giving additional 3D horsepower.
> 
> Without writing a huge essay style page thats as clear as I can make it. Dont even think about asking me to explain further either cos it'll take ages



I dont get what your saying ket, could you explain abit more


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 15, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> My score is exactly the average.  Nice to know I am doing my part to keep the nVidia score exactly at the same spot. I guess I am the C student of the group.



I thought that was funny, the avg was that before I add you lol, then when I did add you and do my calculations I had to check twice, then I had a flash back to school and remembered im a dumb ass


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Whereas your case highlights my point with a gigantic neon sign. A 7900GT is not powerful enough to pose any bottleneck threat in a system with an OCd CPU, let alone an OCd dual core CPU, yet by your own admittance switching from a X2 4400+ to a E6600 saw your score increase by 2000 pts, showing off the E6600s more efficient core, not genuinely giving additional 3D horsepower.



Just to make it clear, that 2000 point decrease I was talking about was in 05, not 06, and now that I look back at my scores, it was actually more like a 5000 point decrease.  With the 4400+ I scored just under 13,000 in 05, with the E6600 it was 18,000.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> and people say 3dm06 isnt CPU biased  IMO 05 run @ 1280*1024 would provide a much more accurate result of 3d horsepower.



Well, the quad makes for 1000 extra points over a similarily clocked dual core in 06. So, yes, you do get a little extra 

As for horsepower test, at HQ driver settings and 2560x1600, I get 13K in 06.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 16, 2007)

And heres my new score with my new 8800gts from msi at 3.0ghz on cpu First is stock second is OCed


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1460163
wow 600 pt boost at stock and the xt is even clocked lower than my 5k result.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

Scores updated, managed to get another 50 points out of mine with slight clock increase, cant get her to stay stable @ anything more  

Interesting score yogurt  

Boneface I have kept your ATi score in there aswel


----------



## Boneface (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Thanks



No worries,

How happy are you with your new buy? On a scale of 1-10 and be honest


----------



## Boneface (Mar 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> No worries,
> 
> How happy are you with your new buy? On a scale of 1-10 and be honest







11...in 3dmark06 with my old card and cpu oced to 3.6 i scored 7000. With this card and only a cpu overclock of 3 i scored over 9000


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 16, 2007)

Boneface said:


> 11...in 3dmark06 with my old card and cpu oced to 3.6 i scored 7000. With this card and only a cpu overclock of 3 i scored over 9000



Are you seeing a noticeable increase in quality in games and fps?


----------



## Boneface (Mar 17, 2007)

games on all high in game and vid card i get 70-90fps and heres my new score at 3.2ghz


----------



## strick94u (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 17, 2007)

Single Evga 7600gt @ 684/1512 3DMark06:3701 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1468685


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah crap, I didn't take a CPUz or 3Dmark screenie. I was in the other install of XP just dicking around trying to sort more stuff out to switch. Well it's not really official anyways since my CPU was 200mhz slower but

270mhz Bus, 2500mhz CPU, 490mhz memory, 621mhz Core 850mhz Memory I for 4416. I do have the file though, not sure how to open it.


----------



## levi__ (Mar 17, 2007)

eVGA 7800gtx and Leadtek 7800gtx
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1233883


----------



## levi__ (Mar 17, 2007)

Forgot picture...


----------



## levi__ (Mar 17, 2007)

Sigh.. Not used to this kind of forum.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice scores guys, welcome


----------



## Grings (Mar 17, 2007)

bfg 8800gtsoc 320m @ 600/1800 (default bfg 1300 shader clock)


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

Updated


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

Formula350 said:


> Ah crap, I didn't take a CPUz or 3Dmark screenie. I was in the other install of XP just dicking around trying to sort more stuff out to switch. Well it's not really official anyways since my CPU was 200mhz slower but
> 
> 270mhz Bus, 2500mhz CPU, 490mhz memory, 621mhz Core 850mhz Memory I for 4416. I do have the file though, not sure how to open it.



I need images, that file is no good to me


----------



## mandelore (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi guys, aint posted my score for a bit, a fraction under my previous score, dammit, but still not too shabby.. Especially since im on a single core cpu, and not the highest ive had my x1900xtx @, still workin on it


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

What flavour is your card mand?


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 17, 2007)

Updated score single eVGA 7600GT@ 702/756 3dmark06: 3734 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1474999


----------



## mandelore (Mar 17, 2007)

I got an x1900xtx, clocked to 750/920 @ tho mo


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I got an x1900xtx, clocked to 750/920 @ tho mo



is that the clocks you ran with   you beat me


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 17, 2007)

A64 Tweaker huh.... Interesting. I just DLed it and I like it... Might have to start a thread about it, if there isn't one yet.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 17, 2007)

I gots a score on both lol woot woot.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 17, 2007)

yup, gonna try higher, but thinking i may need a voltmod to get a higher core from it, gets pretty flakey as i approach 770


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 17, 2007)

Mand I just want to know what brand it is? Should of been clearer lol


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 18, 2007)

Alright got it ran and CPUz pic. I made up FX-56 for the record. No, it's not photoshoped. Its just an A64 3200 @ 2.7ghz


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2007)

oh lol, its a Sapphire x1900xtx


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2007)

Woot de Woot, got a better score with a lower gpu clock and lower cpu voltage too? haha, im not complaining  

*7718*


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 18, 2007)

Crazy, I cant understand that, but fair play! Maybe you had nothing running in the background on that attempt?


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2007)

I have fiddled with the pci xpress freq/voltage in bios, and that cpu voltage  reading was a glitch, it was actually 1.57 ish. hmm, i did disable lcdsmartie, but doubt that had much impact..

oh, i bumped up the HT link multiplyer to 4x 800mhz, from 3x 600


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice 1, I might have another fiddle on later and see if I can get any higher, never gone get over 6000, maybe in my dreams, but them again the Pro I have is just to tide me over for a few more months


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 18, 2007)

For the record Al, this 3DM06 run was Core: 634 Mem: 800. I have the mem timings tightened.


----------



## zodttd (Mar 18, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8461222

Score: 5723 (default 3D Mark 06 1.1.0. Just clicked Run and got this result)

Setup:
Clevo M570U notebook
Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83GHz @ 2030MHz
2GB (2x1024) Mushkin DDR PC3200 Memory
Hitachi SATA 7200RPM HD (the above ORB result shows the wrong harddrive thats connected)
Graphics Geforce Go 7950GTX 512MB using NGO drivers.
Mem timings are CAS5 (ugh!) but tightened to 5-4-4-12

I'm working at improving things, though it's really not needed. My games work fine. Faster is better though.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 19, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1486074





votage is wrong on cpu-z its actually 1.5v


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 19, 2007)

zodttd said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8461222
> 
> Score: 5723 (default 3D Mark 06 1.1.0. Just clicked Run and got this result)
> 
> ...



Sorry I cant add that, it doesnt add up and it cant be confirmed accurately enough


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a dirty score, on an even more dirty install, but 4810 @ 635\783. I'll do proper runs when I'm done BIOS customising, want to improve memory OC and stability before I put rev 1.1 of the 1950Pro BIOS mod out. The amount of hard resets and hardware anomalies the XP Pro install has seen over the last few weeks deffinately hasnt been healthy for it either  it only has ATItool and 3dmark06 on it and it still cant boot fast anymore, thats how screwed the xp install has got messing with the 1950Pro BIOS in realtime haha


----------



## ace80 (Mar 21, 2007)

With this cold spell we're having in the uk i oc'd my x1800gto a little higher but dropped the cpu oc a tad. Grabbed me a few more points tho  
cpu - 4860mhz - 324fsb
gpu - 756/819

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1506500


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 21, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Its a dirty score, on an even more dirty install, but 4810 @ 635\783. I'll do proper runs when I'm done BIOS customising, want to improve memory OC and stability before I put rev 1.1 of the 1950Pro BIOS mod out. The amount of hard resets and hardware anomalies the XP Pro install has seen over the last few weeks deffinately hasnt been healthy for it either  it only has ATItool and 3dmark06 on it and it still cant boot fast anymore, thats how screwed the xp install has got messing with the 1950Pro BIOS in realtime haha



What, no screenies? I dont believe ya lol

I need screenies ket, especially for the cpu-z info I need! If you just want to wait until youve got settled then I will add once you post some screenies


----------



## Grings (Mar 21, 2007)

damn, still just below the nvidia average


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 21, 2007)

Just face facts, your below average  

Whats your gfx card clocks or they the same as previous?


----------



## Grings (Mar 21, 2007)

still 600/1300/1800


----------



## Grings (Mar 21, 2007)

630core1850mem


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a though, but wouldnt it be easier to seperate single card systems from crossfire\sli systems and have averages that way?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 22, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Just a though, but wouldnt it be easier to seperate single card systems from crossfire\sli systems and have averages that way?



Thats a good idea, I thought about that a while back but couldnt be bothered to do it lol


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 22, 2007)

Updated and reordered, didnt take too long


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 23, 2007)

Another updated score single 7600GT @ 740/756 3dMark06:3864 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1516313


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 23, 2007)

You should separate the single core CPUs from the dual and dual from quad


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 23, 2007)

Formula350 said:


> You should separate the single core CPUs from the dual and dual from quad



Nah, im happy with the layout of it now


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 23, 2007)

lol I was just being a pain in the ass, that'd be hell to keep sorting I think.


----------



## zodttd (Mar 24, 2007)

I improved my score anyways, I'll get a proper result screenshot and ORB link. Thanks for this competition/result listing.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 24, 2007)

zodttd said:


> I improved my score anyways, I'll get a proper result screenshot and ORB link. Thanks for this competition/result listing.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

*Updated*

Okay, here is mine, on a freshly rebuilt PC:
CPU: Athlon XP x2 4600+ (no OC)
RAM: 4GB PC3200 dual channel (displays only as 3GB for some reason)
OS: WinXP Pro SP2
VC: x1950pro 256MB 641/1404
EDIT: I made a boo-boo, had the resolution set to 1280x768, have just changed to 1024x768
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8551007


----------



## zodttd (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a score and screenshot saved for 3dMark 06 of a score of about 5850 (going to aim for 6000+ in a sec) on the Clevo M570U notebook. But there's an issue, as the notebook is a 1440x900 res screen, and  can't support a 1280x1024 height screen res. 1440 * 900 is very close to 1280 * 1024 though, so performance should be very similar, with 1440x900 being only slightly faster, at least in theory. I figured I'd let you know about this, as 3dMark 06 defaults to 1280x800 for my resolution normally. When I saw a 6300 score I was really happy too!


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> Okay, here is mine, on a freshly rebuilt PC:
> CPU: Athlon XP x2 4600+ (no OC)
> RAM: 4GB PC3200 dual channel (displays only as 3GB for some reason)
> OS: WinXP Pro SP2
> ...




the default res is 1280x1024 for 3dmark06,

also you just posted the wrong futuremark link, you posted the submit score link and not the results link.   your also using a cracked version and because you posted the wrong link it now thinks I have a cracked version.   i better not get my account deleted because of that


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> the default res is 1280x1024 for 3dmark06,
> 
> also you just posted the wrong futuremark link, you posted the submit score link and not the results link.   your also using a cracked version and because you posted the wrong link it now thinks I have a cracked version.   i better not get my account deleted because of that



That's what I thought it was, as everytime I click on Default, it changes to that. I thought it may have been 1024x768 as someone told me it was (on another thread in the formums somewhere). 

Cracked version, who's using a cracked version?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 25, 2007)

all the other 3dmarks are 1024x768 but not 06,


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> Okay, here is mine, on a freshly rebuilt PC:
> CPU: Athlon XP x2 4600+ (no OC)
> RAM: 4GB PC3200 dual channel (displays only as 3GB for some reason)
> OS: WinXP Pro SP2
> ...



Wheres your cpuz screenie?


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Wheres your cpuz screenie?



Okay, I'll have to do that. Will post shortly.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, here it is:


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> Okay, here it is:



but your Resolution at 1024x768 not 1280x1024


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but your Resolution at 1024x768 not 1280x1024



Unfortunately I can't do it. My monitor is a 32" LCD TV which supports a max res of 1360x768 (as my comp is a HTPC). I can I suppose, sometime in the coming week, dig out one of my 19" LCD's somewhere in the store room, or last resort, one of my old 21" trinitron CRT's.


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> 19" LCD's somewhere in the store room



  Give it to me you dont use it


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry zal, only 1280x1024 results can be added, does your monitor not show anything when you set it to 1280x1024 or does it not give you that option?


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Sorry zal, only 1280x1024 results can be added, does your monitor not show anything when you set it to 1280x1024 or does it not give you that option?



Nope, unfortunately it doesn't give me that option. I will hunt down one of my 19" LCD's later this week and post again once I've done it. This time I will OC the CPU.


----------



## Uncle Vinnie (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are my results:


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Uncle Vinnie said:


> Here are my results:



Cheers


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> Nope, unfortunately it doesn't give me that option. I will hunt down one of my 19" LCD's later this week and post again once I've done it. This time I will OC the CPU.



Ok dude, will be interesting to see what you get


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 26, 2007)

first oc'd run with my 8800gts
10452

8800gts @ 645/1000mhz
AMD opty 939 @ 3ghz
2gb OCZ DDR500

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1466690


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> first oc'd run with my 8800gts
> 10452
> 
> 8800gts @ 645/1000mhz
> ...



Can you post a cpuz screenie 

What brand is your gfx card aswel?


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 26, 2007)

and its a eVGA


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

Updated, welcome to the comp


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks!

if i can make a suggestion of a AMD and Intel sub category?


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work Al   .. I can't wait to download this 3-d mark thing and see what I score at..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> thanks!
> 
> if i can make a suggestion of a AMD and Intel sub category?



Good idea   I will reorganise it asap


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> Nice work Al   .. I can't wait to download this 3-d mark thing and see what I score at..



Yeah you should, you will get a good score for sure


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

sweet..we should make like a "No lag" clique lol.. and connect online so we can run some lagless games..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> sweet..we should make like a "No lag" clique lol.. and connect online so we can run some lagless games..



lol

Good idea, I dunno what games you are into, im quite sad and use fsx ALOT  

My rig cant even run it flat out, I dont even think a 8800 would manage it at full settings smoothly!


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

gotta tell ya, I have no idea what fsx is lol.. I run supreme commander age of empires 3.. messing with that dark mesiah i got for free with my 8800.. it's actually kind of cool..but i need new games anyway lol.. so any suggestions are very welcome.. im always looking for a good game to buy.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

FSX = flight sim x  

You should get company of heroes its pretty cool, need for speed carbon is good, bit short but still pretty addictive, fifa 07 aswel! Test drive unlimited is pretty pants imo, bit of a let down   Stalker is ment to be pretty sweet, and ofcourse crysis will be out v soon, not sure if it is dx9 or dx10 though...


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

all good. I have vista here, im jsut not installing it until it becomes more stable lol.. or until dx 10 makes games. which of course will make all of our nice video cards turn to rubbish lol.. I was looking at flight sim x.. i hear its hard.. is it multiplayer? I beat need fro speed on ps2..lol like all of them.. kind of bored of car games atm.. but company of heros sounds good.. I'll get flight sim x sometime im sure too, just to relax and fly around without being shot at lol.. I wish they had an air combat type game for pc with multiplayer.. i so do not understand why no one has amde a good one and even the ps2 has a good one.. makes absolutely no sense to me.. but what can ya do...lol..


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> gotta tell ya, I have no idea what fsx is lol..
> Flight Simulator X
> 
> And i am impressed on how well the 939 does!!If i didn't need everything over for a better 939 i probally would of stayed 939.But i had a crap foxxconn board, winchester core and vs ram so i had to upgrade.
> ...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> all good. I have vista here, im jsut not installing it until it becomes more stable lol.. or until dx 10 makes games. which of course will make all of our nice video cards turn to rubbish lol.. I was looking at flight sim x.. i hear its hard.. is it multiplayer? I beat need fro speed on ps2..lol like all of them.. kind of bored of car games atm.. but company of heros sounds good.. I'll get flight sim x sometime im sure too, just to relax and fly around without being shot at lol.. I wish they had an air combat type game for pc with multiplayer.. i so do not understand why no one has amde a good one and even the ps2 has a good one.. makes absolutely no sense to me.. but what can ya do...lol..



Yeah FSX is multiplayer, you get people flying and acting as air traffic control, its realistic, its not too hard to learn. I have used flight sim since the first 1 came out years ago, I just love anything that flys! Combat simulator 3 is ment to be ok, but it dont really get me excited, im more of a nerdy type and love flying the A380 lol


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 26, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> D007 said:
> 
> 
> > gotta tell ya, I have no idea what fsx is lol..
> ...


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

combat simulator is old isnt it? graphics are outdated right? im all about looks.. I need it to make me in awe or i wont keep playing lol.. the simulator seems nice and relaxing though. i'll have to get it im sure... cool beans man.. thanks for the info.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 27, 2007)

Well heres my new score 10038 woot woot


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> jjnissanpatfan said:
> 
> 
> > Its DX9, DX10 cards will bring out its full potential though
> ...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> did notice it either!
> 
> its cuz im using a 1366x 768 widscreen HDTV...
> 
> thank you for the info, ill get that rerun



Ok bud, asap please, dont like skewif results


----------



## baztop3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Ive got a 5171 screenshot but i got 5673 this morning and cant get that score again  but anyway here is my score....


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

baztop3 said:


> Ive got a 5171 screenshot but i got 5673 this morning and cant get that score again  but anyway here is my score....



Can you post the screenies on here, I cant open that, just set your rig for whatever you had this morning! Job done


----------



## baztop3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you post the screenies on here, I cant open that, just set your rig for whatever you had this morning! Job done





Ive tryed that mate just cant get that score again  must of been a fluke.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

baztop3 said:


> Ive tryed that mate just cant get that score again  must of been a fluke.



Whats your brand of gfx card? And is your multiplier x18? Whats your clocks on your gfx card?


----------



## baztop3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Whats your brand of gfx card? And is your multiplier x18? Whats your clocks on your gfx card?



i have know idea  i swaped my X850XT PE for it the other day and it didnt have a box looking at the card all it says is NVIDIA on the fan,  if it helps it looks the same as this-




PS yes it is a X18 multiplier


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it is a Inno3D, can you tell me the clocks


----------



## D007 (Mar 27, 2007)

i think i messed up somewhere lol.. uhm i downloaded 3d mark 06 and i got a frame rate 0 lol.. aint no way thats right.. i run some high end stuff and i run it nice and smoothe.. what do u think I may of done to mess it up?


----------



## baztop3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I think it is a Inno3D, can you tell me the clocks



GPU clock 675 MHz / 1.6 GHz memory


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 27, 2007)

8804,

ORB results: 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1553139

AMD X2 3800(s939) @ 2.6Ghz, RAM is running @ 520Mhz
BFG 8800GTS320 running @ 630Mhz core and 950Mhz RAM

CPU and gfx settings:


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 27, 2007)

D007 said:


> i think i messed up somewhere lol.. uhm i downloaded 3d mark 06 and i got a frame rate 0 lol.. aint no way thats right.. i run some high end stuff and i run it nice and smoothe.. what do u think I may of done to mess it up?



You saying it doesnt run any video or give you any results?


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 27, 2007)

new score 10234

card was at 555/1025






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1554050


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> new score 10234
> 
> card was at 555/1025



Do you mean 655/1025? Its a worse score lol


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> You saying it doesnt run any video or give you any results?



no it runs them but it starts at like 60 fps then in that one with the big background scene it completely drops to 0 and 1 fps.. the others it still drops to alow range sometimes, like to 20 and so.. i looked at my memory and in the specs it gives it in 3-d mark..  it says my memory is in slot 1 and slot 3 ? wth? lol.. their right next to eachother.. should I move one maybe? it seems like its saying "since there are 4 slots" the first 2 are slot like 1 and 3 and the second 2 are slot 2 and 4.. 2 groups of slots.. the first one of each being number 1 and number 2.. i guess. idk.. and I need to overclock this 1st.. as soon as im better at it..lol..


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Do you mean 655/1025? Its a worse score lol



yes i mean 655
but its a bit higher resolution


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 28, 2007)

It's good to see that the "baby" gts can nearly keep up with it's big brother


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 28, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> It's good to see that the "baby" gts can nearly keep up with it's big brother



meh the gtx can woop the gts in RL gaming, in some games it gets 20fps better, benches dont show full potential


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 28, 2007)

By big brother I meant the 640meg version of the GTS   I know the GTX stomps all over the GTS but then again the GTS 320 is not too far away  (especially for £200 pounds)


----------



## mandelore (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> no it runs them but it starts at like 60 fps then in that one with the big background scene it completely drops to 0 and 1 fps..



its ment to drop to 0/1 fps on that scene with the big structure at the back, thats nothing to worry about


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

mandelore said:


> its ment to drop to 0/1 fps on that scene with the big structure at the back, thats nothing to worry about



 Oh it is? lol im here freaking out and thats normal? lol.. But it looks so terrible and pixleated, even the text at the bottom turns to crud.. it all looks bad once that starts playing, up until then it all looks phenominal. the whole test it's supposed to run at 0-1 fps? lol... eesh, what a test...lol.. I'm oc'n now.. ran into some os issues,seems the os got corrupted somehow so im trying to situate that.. but i had a stable 2.9 ghz with a mem clock 850 ddr. idk what the mem clock comes to by it's multiplier. it confuses me.. i just up til til its in a safe stable zone and leave it.. I upped the voltages, but really didn't even need to add .01 volt to get up to 2.8 ghz with this thing.. just upped it and it did it, no questions asked.. it's still confusing the hell out of me with timings too.. it's hard to get 4-4-4-12.. idk what im doing wrong.. but im trying.. should i change the multiplier to 7 or 6 maybe from 8? idk but i want to hit 3.0 ghz at least and i know it's possible..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> no it runs them but it starts at like 60 fps then in that one with the big background scene it completely drops to 0 and 1 fps.. the others it still drops to alow range sometimes, like to 20 and so.. i looked at my memory and in the specs it gives it in 3-d mark..  it says my memory is in slot 1 and slot 3 ? wth? lol.. their right next to eachother.. should I move one maybe? it seems like its saying "since there are 4 slots" the first 2 are slot like 1 and 3 and the second 2 are slot 2 and 4.. 2 groups of slots.. the first one of each being number 1 and number 2.. i guess. idk.. and I need to overclock this 1st.. as soon as im better at it..lol..



The on ly test that drops right down to that speed is the cpu tests, that is normal, it ssays 0 - 1 fps but really you will get about 1.5fps in the end results from the orb! Aslong as it runs all the way through and you have the most recent drivers that are stable with your card you should be fine, post back with some screenies and then we can compare with others similar to yours  

As for the RAM, you should have them {stick} {empty} {stick} {empty}, thats usually the way they are setup on the mobo's


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> The on ly test that drops right down to that speed is the cpu tests, that is normal, it ssays 0 - 1 fps but really you will get about 1.5fps in the end results from the orb! Aslong as it runs all the way through and you have the most recent drivers that are stable with your card you should be fine, post back with some screenies and then we can compare with others similar to yours
> 
> As for the RAM, you should have them {stick} {empty} {stick} {empty}, thats usually the way they are setup on the mobo's



somanambotch..lol... go figure i had the memory lined up wrong.. i reset it, thanks for the info.. i just assumed 2 opens slots side by side meant slot 1 and 2 lol.. well it was my 1st build lol..cool, thanks Al..

hey, how did u break the 3.0 ghz mark? lol.. im having mad problems getting past 2.9 on the e6400.. but im new to this..
ended up with a corrupt os last night messing with this stuff.. ive been trying to fix it since.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 28, 2007)

D007 said:


> somanambotch..lol... go figure i had the memory lined up wrong.. i reset it, thanks for the info.. i just assumed 2 opens slots side by side meant slot 1 and 2 lol.. well it was my 1st build lol..cool, thanks Al..
> 
> hey, how did u break the 3.0 ghz mark? lol.. im having mad problems getting past 2.9 on the e6400.. but im new to this..
> ended up with a corrupt os last night messing with this stuff.. ive been trying to fix it since.



RTFM  Read The Fucking Manual  

If you are having problems clocking, best way to do it is a little at a time, bringing your fsb up will bring the clock speed of the cpu up aswel, if you try and keep your fsb and ram 1:1, which basically means if your FSB is 400 then your ram will be 400 (DDR800) or FSB 450 then ram will be 450 aswel (DDR900) Its best for performance in my eyes  

Just make sure you prime95 test and make sure each time you up your speeds! And just give the volts a slight boost when your getting higher and watch your temps


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 28, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> By big brother I meant the 640meg version of the GTS   I know the GTX stomps all over the GTS but then again the GTS 320 is not too far away  (especially for £200 pounds)



oh i see 

yeah the 320 isnt far behind but the 640 will pull ahead in future games IMO


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> RTFM  Read The Fucking Manual
> 
> If you are having problems clocking, best way to do it is a little at a time, bringing your fsb up will bring the clock speed of the cpu up aswel, if you try and keep your fsb and ram 1:1, which basically means if your FSB is 400 then your ram will be 400 (DDR800) or FSB 450 then ram will be 450 aswel (DDR900) Its best for performance in my eyes
> 
> Just make sure you prime95 test and make sure each time you up your speeds! And just give the volts a slight boost when your getting higher and watch your temps



lol.. man I have read more in the past 2-3 weeks than i think i have ever cumulatively read in my entire life.. but i went home for my lunch break and I hit 3.0 ghz!!.. with 4-4-4-12- timing. seet.. bet i could hit more, but im going to be safe with it. now ill oc the card.. but it wasnt moving it up in incriments that did it for me.. it was setting it to linked in bios frequency fsb settings then going from "auto" to "sync" from there on everything fell right into place.. it virtually asked me to oc it then lol.. on to the gpu .. but i promise ya, i won't even ask a question if i havent spent at least solid day trying to fix it myself.. I just thought you had a good score so i figured who better to ask? lol.. but thanks for the help again man.. it all ended up getting me to the big 3.0..lol funny i just turned 30 on the 25th of this month.. coincidence? I think not..


----------



## strick94u (Mar 28, 2007)

ok dumped my 7900 gs's for an 8800 gts 640 mb heres my first run with a slight oc 588/830


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm in  i want #2 position 

edit: CPU is at 3.4Ghz - the 3.8GHz reading is a bios bug, windows and some apps read it wrong.
FSB is 425x7, apps read it wrong on this mobo.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

D007 said:


> lol.. man I have read more in the past 2-3 weeks than i think i have ever cumulatively read in my entire life.. but i went home for my lunch break and I hit 3.0 ghz!!.. with 4-4-4-12- timing. seet.. bet i could hit more, but im going to be safe with it. now ill oc the card.. but it wasnt moving it up in incriments that did it for me.. it was setting it to linked in bios frequency fsb settings then going from "auto" to "sync" from there on everything fell right into place.. it virtually asked me to oc it then lol.. on to the gpu .. but i promise ya, i won't even ask a question if i havent spent at least solid day trying to fix it myself.. I just thought you had a good score so i figured who better to ask? lol.. but thanks for the help again man.. it all ended up getting me to the big 3.0..lol funny i just turned 30 on the 25th of this month.. coincidence? I think not..



No worries about getting help from me, I didnt know diddly sqwat until about 6 months ago, I dont know it all but I like to help out when I can   Sounds like you have a nice oc now and once you have your gfx card oc up and running nice ou can get some benchs done and post in my comp


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 29, 2007)

I take it im scoring low cause of my proc and ram?,  I didn't think the core 2s would make that much a difference, but i'm seeing like 2k difference in some cases.

Anyone, could my s939 X2 be bottlenecking the 8800gts??   

Gerry.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> I take it im scoring low cause of my proc and ram?,  I didn't think the core 2s would make that much a difference, but i'm seeing like 2k difference in some cases.
> 
> Anyone, could my s939 X2 be bottlenecking the 8800gts??
> 
> Gerry.



imo I think it will be, even e6600 bottleneck gts/gtx cards to some point! You still have a fairly decent mark though, if your games run smooth I wouldnt worry if they dont you might want to think about upgrading


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah games are ok, I game mostly on 1600X1200 (bf2, 2142, and NFS carbon) stalker was a bit of a bag though, 1280 X 1024 no aa or af high settings and you could tell it was labouring .  In saying that though the patch has done "something" to the performance  .

I have been looking into a core 2 system("only" need the RAM, CPU and mobo) and was looking at the:

EVGA 680i sli
E6400
OCZ platinum XTC(2GB)800Mhz 4-4-4-4-15

All this for "only" £435 delivered from ebuyer.

Does this sound ok ?

I wouldn't be getting them all at once, 1 part a month.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> Yeah games are ok, I game mostly on 1600X1200 (bf2, 2142, and NFS carbon) stalker was a bit of a bag though, 1280 X 1024 no aa or af high settings and you could tell it was labouring .  In saying that though the patch has done "something" to the performance  .
> 
> I have been looking into a core 2 system("only" need the RAM, CPU and mobo) and was looking at the:
> 
> ...



What prices do they break down to? 

Intel are dropping there prices in 3 weeks, so you could probably get a e6600 for the same price as the e6400 now and you will get an extra 2mb L2 cache and thats a extra 4-5% performance boost to start with!

Check out overclockers.co.uk, you might get it cheaper, my ram was £140 from there and its pretty good stuff!


----------



## gerrynicol (Mar 29, 2007)

The RAM is £117.93(just noticed they sold out)
Mobo £168.01
proc £133.45

all prices include vat

I will be getting them piece by piece so I can wait for the proc


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

well i got to 3.3 ghz on the cpu (1652 DDR) @ 800 mhz but didnt see anything noticedable in frame rate to warrant me staying that high. 

I have a question for ya though. what is more important for frame rate? memory mhz for the fsb, clock timings, or core speed? I know the video card makes the biggest difference though, thats plain to see once i brought the video card too 600/900.. brought me up to 69 fps in some areas on 3d mark 06.. I still have some tweeking to do but from starting at 40ish fps this is going very well.. I'm trying to figure out if a high core speed is best or better timings, or fsb so I can concentrate my efforts on it.. i stayed up all night running memtests and 3d mark 06's forever lol.. I'm seriously trying to drag every ounce of this thing even if it kicks and screams the whole way lol..I recommend concentrating more on the memory of the video card by the way, seems thats it's biggest issue, though not really an issue at all lol.. it still rips through 3-d like a warm knife to butter. or maybe thats more like a 80c video card through butter lol.. I think I'm gonna make a thread dedicated to the information about this overclock and this video card. may help someone else.

I need water cooling also, that has become apparent.. If you get this card you better just go ahead and get water lol  it idles at 55c with 2 120mm fans and 2 80 mm fans set at 100% and the gpu fan set at 100% always... you kick it into high gear after an oc and believe it, it can hit 80c fast. I watched my cpu hit 73 c lol.. 

ran memtest 2 times simutaneously to see how i was adveraging in temp.. managed to get it down to 64c under high voltage load at 1.55 v on the core idle temp at high stress levels. This e6400 though man, it's like a friggin animal just begging for food, it wants more and more power and the warning light hasnt even turned from green to yellow in ntune for the cpu volts lol.. everything else is yellow..lol.. but I can't seem to stabilise 1000 mhz on the video card.. any recommendatins? 

also if you buy this video card, don't install the driver on the cd.. go to nvidia and download theirs. the driver you get in the box is outdated very likely like mine was. idk if theres more drivers to worry about updating.

fyi: my brother pushed the  video card to over 650/1000, but he's using vista and it wont let him oc the cpu or mobo like at all.. sux.. wonder if theres a bios revision or something for that. i mean it's an asus board with dual athalon 64 2.2's, idk why he cant oc..

but pushing it that high still gave him virtually no improvement.. is that because the front side bus speed he has on the fsb is to slow for the cpu since he cant oc it? What im really trying to get to the bottom of is if pushing your cpu to 3.3 ghz is even going to help when you could of just set 4-4-4-12 timings and gotten the same effect or something..


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 29, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> I take it im scoring low cause of my proc and ram?,  I didn't think the core 2s would make that much a difference, but i'm seeing like 2k difference in some cases.
> 
> Anyone, could my s939 X2 be bottlenecking the 8800gts??
> 
> Gerry.



yes, i have a opty 170 @ 3.1ghz when benching, and it bottlenecks it, but i still get a decent score


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

D007 said:


> well i got to 3.3 ghz on the cpu (1652 DDR) @ 800 mhz but didnt see anything noticedable in frame rate to warrant me staying that high.
> 
> I have a question for ya though. what is more important for frame rate? memory mhz for the fsb, clock timings, or core speed? I know the video card makes the biggest difference though, thats plain to see once i brought the video card too 600/900.. brought me up to 69 fps in some areas on 3d mark 06.. I still have some tweeking to do but from starting at 40ish fps this is going very well.. I'm trying to figure out if a high core speed is best or better timings, or fsb so I can concentrate my efforts on it.. i stayed up all night running memtests and 3d mark 06's forever lol.. I'm seriously trying to drag every ounce of this thing even if it kicks and screams the whole way lol..I recommend concentrating more on the memory of the video card by the way, seems thats it's biggest issue, though not really an issue at all lol.. it still rips through 3-d like a warm knife to butter. or maybe thats more like a 80c video card through butter lol.. I think I'm gonna make a thread dedicated to the information about this overclock and this video card. may help someone else.
> 
> ...



Woo wooo wooooo....

73*c is too hot man, you are giving it too many volts aswel, my clock is 3.15Ghz @ 1.35v

Get some better cooling then you can be happy knowing you can push it that high, just have it running @ 2.8Ghz or something with less volts!

Good idea making a thread on your trials and tribulations  

If you think your getting no great performance increases I would knock the clocking on the head and just concentrate on your gfx clocks, they are a tad warm aswel


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

yea very hot.. nah the second it spiked to 73 i shut down atitool asap.. im just testing it's limits to see what i can expect.. it was atitool that made me spike like that.. it's to unstable I feel.. to many fluctuations.. it makes you thinkg your temp is getting ready to drop then it skyrockets.. I'll likely end up at around 1.45 ish i suppose as long as i can maintain under 60c. idc about the chip all that much as long as it lasts about a year..lol.. but still I can't seem to figure out which has the most effect on fps.. fsb, core, or timing on the cpu? anyone? lol..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 29, 2007)

D007 said:


> yea very hot.. nah the second it spiked to 73 i shut down atitool asap.. im just testing it's limits to see what i can expect.. it was atitool that made me spike like that.. it's to unstable I feel.. to many fluctuations.. it makes you thinkg your temp is getting ready to drop then it skyrockets.. I'll likely end up at around 1.45 ish i suppose as long as i can maintain under 60c. idc about the chip all that much as long as it lasts about a year..lol.. but still I can't seem to figure out which has the most effect on fps.. fsb, core, or timing on the cpu? anyone? lol..



Highest you can get anything is going to be better for fps, I wouldnt worry about ram timings too much aslong as they aint really slow  

Just find the sweet spot for speed/temps and clock the f**k out of your gfx card then show me the money shot of 3dmark06 lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2007)

dont tell me you guys are doing shotgun runs... unstable, just for the higher score? mine was a 24/7 stable, i so could get #1 if i played by those rules


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

Mussels said:


> dont tell me you guys are doing shotgun runs... unstable, just for the higher score? mine was a 24/7 stable, i so could get #1 if i played by those rules



No shotgun runs here mate, if you can get more out of your rig then by all means show us


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2007)

well figured I'd let ya know. i finished oc'n my set up.. had 3.3 ghz stable but decided to back off and go for solid timings and better temperature. im running 3.0 ghz with a 751 memory.. video card oc'd to 651/ 941.. I scored 10374 in 3-d mark 06..  I wasn't expecting that..lol.. but i'll take it.. saved my score to my hd but I cant view the dang thing cause it's some weird .3dm file for 3d mark. they couldnt just make a pdf huh..lol.. bastages..but thanks for all the help al, I'm up and runing now  4-4-4-12 timing even.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

D007 said:


> well figured I'd let ya know. i finished oc'n my set up.. had 3.3 ghz stable but decided to back off and go for solid timings and better temperature. im running 3.0 ghz with a 751 memory.. video card oc'd to 651/ 941.. I scored 10374 in 3-d mark 06..  I wasn't expecting that..lol.. but i'll take it.. saved my score to my hd but I cant view the dang thing cause it's some weird .3dm file for 3d mark. they couldnt just make a pdf huh..lol.. bastages..but thanks for all the help al, I'm up and runing now  4-4-4-12 timing even.



So is that a FSB of 375? Just sounds like your wasting the speed of the ram abit, how about knocking your multi down to 7 then running the FSB @ 400, then your RAM will beable to run @ DDR 800 with the timings of 4-4-4-12, that way you can give the CPU less volts and it will run cooler and 2.8Ghz is still pretty fast for the way the c2d's work! Just my opinion  

You will need to run the 3dmark06 again and when its finished leave the results on the screen and start cpu-z up and take a screenshot by pressing prtscn (print screen) button on keyboard, then open paint and press ctrl + v and then save that image as a jpeg and ul it for the comp


----------



## mitchy24 (Mar 30, 2007)

well heres my effort,,, im quite happy with it , but i would love to reach 5000 points... By the way my card is an msi 512mb version.Also it still has its stock bios(for Now) , speeds wise they are..621/786...[URL=http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3dmarko6screensxo7.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

Added  

Just keep tinkering, I would love to think you will hit 5000 but your still abit off and you aint got much more head room! See what you can do


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> So is that a FSB of 375? Just sounds like your wasting the speed of the ram abit, how about knocking your multi down to 7 then running the FSB @ 400, then your RAM will beable to run @ DDR 800 with the timings of 4-4-4-12, that way you can give the CPU less volts and it will run cooler and 2.8Ghz is still pretty fast for the way the c2d's work! Just my opinion
> 
> You will need to run the 3dmark06 again and when its finished leave the results on the screen and start cpu-z up and take a screenshot by pressing prtscn (print screen) button on keyboard, then open paint and press ctrl + v and then save that image as a jpeg and ul it for the comp


 

fsb.. see... i see what you mean asking if it's 375 fsb but when i set my fsb i dont touch anythhing that says 300-400.. there are no numbers that low for my fsb.. it goes down to 751 and thats it lol.. any lower and it starts getting mad at me.  would dropping my multi and bringing my fsb up to 800 be better than having 3.0 ghz? would it run more frames with a higher fsb.. this whole deal with the numbers not matching up for me what people say they are is making me wonder what im missing..lol.. i obviously dont get something because the question you asked me makes no sense to me lol.. im at 1501 (ddr) core.. and 751 fsb. my numbers dont multiply in the fsb.. if i write in 700.. it sets 700.. there is no visual multiplier or anything like that. it just it what it is..

timings had virtually no effect on my fram rate.. from 6-6-6-31 to 4-4-4-12 i got absolutely no fram rate increase.. none what so ever.. i checked it and checked it about 50 times in 3-d mark 06.. it makes absolutely no difference what your timings are with my set up for running games. the only thing that I know made a difference was the core cpu and the core of the video card.. those 2 things virtually completely dictated the fps. memory had no effect either that I saw. and it's not from a lack of testing lol.. I've been testing for about 1 week now and it's been very strenuous testing.. i just wish I knew where these 400 numbers come from.. i dont have anything that low.. idk..lol..


cool i'll take a pic then.. I never knew how to do that before lol.. and I always wanted to know.. so thanks .. now i can take screen pics..lol.. thats gotta be some kind of like record or something.. a guy who can build his own pc, reformat, and overclock all aspects... but doesnt know how to take a screen pic..lol.. wow..


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

D007 said:


> fsb.. see... i see what you mean asking if it's 375 fsb but when i set my fsb i dont touch anythhing that says 300-400.. there are no numbers that low for my fsb.. it goes down to 751 and thats it lol.. any lower and it starts getting mad at me.  would dropping my multi and bringing my fsb up to 800 be better than having 3.0 ghz? would it run more frames with a higher fsb.. this whole deal with the numbers not matching up for me what people say they are is making me wonder what im missing..lol.. i obviously dont get something because the question you asked me makes no sense to me lol.. im at 1501 (ddr) core.. and 751 fsb. my numbers dont multiply in the fsb.. if i write in 700.. it sets 700.. there is no visual multiplier or anything like that. it just it what it is..
> 
> timings had virtually no effect on my fram rate.. from 6-6-6-31 to 4-4-4-12 i got absolutely no fram rate increase.. none what so ever.. i checked it and checked it about 50 times in 3-d mark 06.. it makes absolutely no difference what your timings are with my set up for running games. the only thing that I know made a difference was the core cpu and the core of the video card.. those 2 things virtually completely dictated the fps. memory had no effect either that I saw. and it's not from a lack of testing lol.. I've been testing for about 1 week now and it's been very strenuous testing.. i just wish I knew where these 400 numbers come from.. i dont have anything that low.. idk..lol..
> 
> ...



  

Your bios is a mind bender, maybe if you speak to heavyh20 (user on here with your mobo) or google for people with the same specs as you and they may beable to give advice better about your mobo, I cant seem to get my point across easily enough lol

Im glad I tought you atleast 1 thing successfully  Defo a record


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2007)

lol it is to me.. it's all good man, I'm happy with 10374 lol.. once i get a new cpu ill re Oc but im happy with 3.0 safe right now. running about 55-60c stable.. with only air cooling. 2 120mm's and 2 80 mm's.. but i reversed the flow of the side fan so that it blows directly on the cpu and video card instead of sucking the air out.. dropped me down in heat levels immediately..But I tend to leave my side panel off anyway.. but i keep the fan attached on the side and prop it up so it blows at a slightly upward angle so it hits both the video card and the cpu more. dropped me from 62c to 57ish. i'd say thats plenty good of an adjustment.  figured I may as well use the fan anyway.. but remove any grating or nonsense they put in the fans air flow.. i had like a swirly metal thing around my fan and cross bars  made out of the plexi all running in the fans air path.. why design a fan for air flow then block all the air? lol.. these people were obviously not thinkin about that one..


----------



## mandelore (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all, I got my new processor, and opty 185, busy doing a week long low-voltage burn in but decided to see what i could get with it as it is. Just running it at 2750Mhz atm, on 1.29v, got it to 3.2Ghz but on a much higher voltage, hence the burn in to see if i can get the vcore lower at that hi clock. Also running my x1900 slower and my ram too, still not bad at all  *9168*


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, I got my new processor, and opty 185, busy doing a week long low-voltage burn in but decided to see what i could get with it as it is. Just running it at 2750Mhz atm, on 1.29v, got it to 3.2Ghz but on a much higher voltage, hence the burn in to see if i can get the vcore lower at that hi clock. Also running my x1900 slower and my ram too, still not bad at all  *9168*


 
my brother has vista and cant oc like anything, especially the cpu.. u used ati-too for the gpu i assume but what did u use for the cpu? just so i can let him know.. it'd really help him out.. he's been going crazy downloading any and everything that might work.. but like nothing does.. even has an asus mobo so idk why hes having so many issues.. maybe needs to flash his bios.. idk..


----------



## mandelore (Mar 30, 2007)

Im dual booting vista with xp, so im running my benchies in xp. Vista appears to crap out earlier when cpu/gfx card are overclocked. Its somewhat annoying. Atitool overclocks less, and systool (which i use for cpu overclocking) returns lower stable overclocks in vista. But you could always get ur bro to give systool a go in vista, it may net him some reasonable oc's

http://www.techpowerup.com/systool/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2007)

Opteron 144 @ 2.66ghz 6800Gs stock


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, I got my new processor, and opty 185, busy doing a week long low-voltage burn in but decided to see what i could get with it as it is. Just running it at 2750Mhz atm, on 1.29v, got it to 3.2Ghz but on a much higher voltage, hence the burn in to see if i can get the vcore lower at that hi clock. Also running my x1900 slower and my ram too, still not bad at all  *9168*



im very suprised thats stable seeing your HT is way to high....try lowering the multi


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Im dual booting vista with xp, so im running my benchies in xp. Vista appears to crap out earlier when cpu/gfx card are overclocked. Its somewhat annoying. Atitool overclocks less, and systool (which i use for cpu overclocking) returns lower stable overclocks in vista. But you could always get ur bro to give systool a go in vista, it may net him some reasonable oc's
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/systool/



hey, thanks a bunch Mandelore.. I'll definitely gve him the link.. I feel bad Im all oc'n my stuff like crazy and leaving him in the dust.. he still scores like 7700 3-d mark 06..and he's running the dual amd 64's 2.2's.. he should oc as well as i do.. it's because he bought it from friggin hp i bet.. ill definitely give him the link though.. thanks again.. 

ps: oooohh it's an Alpha release... sweet...lol.. j/k  I'm kind of happy it's alpha to be honest, because everything else doens't work thats old because of vistas sukiness lol..


----------



## mandelore (Mar 30, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> im very suprised thats stable seeing your HT is way to high....try lowering the multi




Ahh, the joys of an A8r32 mobo, im stable upto 1500 HT


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> Opteron 144 @ 2.66ghz 6800Gs stock



Can you post a cpuz screenie and the clocks of your gfx card


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

I cant beleive there is only 1 member of the clan with x-fire that wants to show their scores off


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 30, 2007)

*F.A.O - mandelore*

Got a little query with your score???

I was digging around at other scores and have found some other scores on other sites to compare, can you take alook at them and tell me what you think  

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=557659

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=535455

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v31/canny/8952.png


----------



## strick94u (Mar 31, 2007)

A little higher 615/850 have not turned up mem yet and had a fan backwards whole rig is running cooler now.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Got a little query with your score???
> 
> I was digging around at other scores and have found some other scores on other sites to compare, can you take alook at them and tell me what you think
> 
> ...



lol i was wondering how the score was so high, unless its crossfire :/


----------



## mandelore (Mar 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Got a little query with your score???
> 
> I was digging around at other scores and have found some other scores on other sites to compare, can you take alook at them and tell me what you think
> 
> ...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 31, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Alcpone said:
> 
> 
> > Got a little query with your score???
> ...


----------



## mandelore (Mar 31, 2007)

I dunno wots goin on then, but i can post several repeats, and u can use the 3dmark06 calculator to prove my subscores.






all i can say is he maybe has loose timings on his x1900's ram, i have tightened mine a notch or 2

but his cpu score is double mine


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice scores Mandelore if you get another card you'd be beating kingpin.Your score beats people with a 8800's and conroe's!! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 31, 2007)

thnx bud, I reduced my cpu by 5fsb, and tightened my x1900 timings more, and got a wee bit more on my score







P.S I WANT ME A DAMN R600! grrr


----------



## Boneface (Mar 31, 2007)

Well heres my best so far, but what i cant figure out is how guys with lower clocks then myself on card and cpu are getting higher scores then myself. Am i doing anything wrong?


Thanks Boneface


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well heres my best so far, but what i cant figure out is how guys with lower clocks then myself on card and cpu are getting higher scores then myself. Am i doing anything wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks Boneface




Maybe the newer version of 06??With the free one i have i have to go online to see the results .That is strange??


----------



## Boneface (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats what it usually does but for some reason today its been showing it right on screen


----------



## D007 (Mar 31, 2007)

mandelore said:


> thnx bud, I reduced my cpu by 5fsb, and tightened my x1900 timings more, and got a wee bit more on my score
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd run the test at least three times before saying that. It cares very little what your timings are.. The test varies always regardless of any changes you make. within 10 frames is pretty standard of an adverage deviance.. but it wall always vary.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Mar 31, 2007)

and you are running it at default resolution aren't you? 1280xsommat


----------



## mandelore (Mar 31, 2007)

D007 said:


> I'd run the test at least three times before saying that. It cares very little what your timings are.. The test varies always regardless of any changes you make. within 10 frames is pretty standard of an adverage deviance.. but it wall always vary.



yeah agreed, but im inpatient and cant b bothered to wait a longer time hehe. Busy trying to get a v hi clock on my opty, but looks like im gonna have to pump plenty of voltage into it, which unfortunatly jumps the peak temp quite drastically from 17Cmax --> 35   i realised a dual core would be hot but damn thats quite a jump..


----------



## strick94u (Mar 31, 2007)

oh the card was at 619/880


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2007)

@ mandelore can you get your link to ORB and post it ?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yeah agreed, but im inpatient and cant b bothered to wait a longer time hehe. Busy trying to get a v hi clock on my opty, but looks like im gonna have to pump plenty of voltage into it, which unfortunatly jumps the peak temp quite drastically from 17Cmax --> 35   i realised a dual core would be hot but damn thats quite a jump..



35c is perfectly fine, mine hits about 45-47c at full load (x2 3800)


----------



## mandelore (Apr 1, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> 35c is perfectly fine, mine hits about 45-47c at full load (x2 3800)



great, was just a little concerned that it remained cool, then all of a sudden there was doubling in the temperature, what voltage do you run it at out of curiosity?

Mand


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 1, 2007)

lol thats a good question, asus mobo's are a bag of crap and i hate em.

in bios my vcore is set at 1.5v,  cpu-z says its anything from 1.52 - 1.57 and other app read the same as cpu-z.

all apps also show my rails are low, eg 12v rail is at 11.90v but my multimeter says 12.2v.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @ mandelore can you get your link to ORB and post it ?



Yes, I would like to see that also!


----------



## Boneface (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry to be a bother but can someone with relatively the same specs as myself help me out with y i have such a low score for the OCs im using? Is there something i can do with my card timings or something?


Thanks
Boneface


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2007)

*5204*

Here's my ORB: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1502315

3800+ X2 2800MHz (280x10), Sapphire X1800XT 256MB 715/873

Sorry, but I forgot to snap a cpu-z screen. Specs are in ORB if you want to confirm.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 1, 2007)

meh, downloading the free version so i can try to get an online result, the version i got aint legit and is out of date as far as being supported online. will get a score posted once i have it downloaded


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, heres how it is, mandalore has been removed from the comp, his scores were just not reality imo and in others members opinions! I would remind others if they want to join that I would like to see the proof i.e screenies, links to orb results!


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah thanx, he was beating a 4.6ghz core 2 lol, whata joke


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> yeah thanx, he was beating a 4.6ghz core 2 lol, whata joke



I should of noticed as soon as he gave me his updated results, but I was in a hurry and just wanted to get it updated and have done, but after reports from others I decided to have a stewards inquiry


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 2, 2007)

in all honesty at his specs, he prolly just barely, and if that just barely beats my 4000 and sli 7900gt's at 600/800 in 3dmark06, and alcpone, could i put up an updated score, my oc has changed and i'm in the like 7600 range now for my single core


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> in all honesty at his specs, he prolly just barely, and if that just barely beats my 4000 and sli 7900gt's at 600/800 in 3dmark06, and alcpone, could i put up an updated score, my oc has changed and i'm in the like 7600 range now for my single core



Sure, just post the screenies, you can update your scores whenever, just not more than once a day lol


----------



## strick94u (Apr 3, 2007)

test # 5 temps are holding steady 69 c load no artifacts everything smooth like butter


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 3, 2007)

strick94u said:


> test # 5 temps are holding steady 69 c load no artifacts everything smooth like butter



Youve moved up a spot, not far off another!

The clocks people get with 8800GTS seem to vary quite abit


----------



## strick94u (Apr 3, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Youve moved up a spot, not far off another!
> 
> The clocks people get with 8800GTS seem to vary quite abit



yes the new 320's seem to do better than these older 640 mbs do but I feel I can push this one farther 660/1000 maybe? bummer is the placement of the psu in my antec 900 case may make it hard for sli with this 680i mommy board. :shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Alcpone, can I enter my ATI machine and my nVidia machine, or is it strictly one machine per person?


----------



## Boneface (Apr 3, 2007)

Well heres my new score. Was pissed off that i was getting low scores so i went and reformated and it worked much better


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1602312
3280 on water. not too bad considering some people cant get theirs past 3.4 on phase.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 3, 2007)

Worst score I have ever got on 3dmark... CPU is overclocked to 3.2Ghz graphics card is not overclocked at all. I don't even think it was running at 3d clocks... Mandelore managed to get 5000+ on SM3 tests, right ....


For comparison my bro gets:
3DMark Score	6865 3DMarks
SM2.0 Score	3182 
HDR/SM3.0 Score	3334 
CPU Score	1452 
with an 8800GTS (stock), AMD X2 3800@2.4Ghz


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well heres my new score. Was pissed off that i was getting low scores so i went and reformated and it worked much better



Ooh, nice score - very close to my conroe/GTX system.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 3, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Ooh, nice score - very close to my conroe/GTX system.




Thanks IM going to try and get it bench at 4ghz later today


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Thanks IM going to try and get it bench at 4ghz later today



just remember not to beat my score, i dont want to have to OC even higher


----------



## Boneface (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL dont worry dont think ill get that high of a score


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 3, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Hey Alcpone, can I enter my ATI machine and my nVidia machine, or is it strictly one machine per person?



Thats fine, 1 machine in each group is allowed


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 3, 2007)

I will update today guys


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 3, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> Worst score I have ever got on 3dmark... CPU is overclocked to 3.2Ghz graphics card is not overclocked at all. I don't even think it was running at 3d clocks... Mandelore managed to get 5000+ on SM3 tests, right ....
> 
> 
> For comparison my bro gets:
> ...



Thanks for posting your score   how come you dont clock your gfx card? You should get your bro to join tpu and then he can enter his score


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well heres my new score. Was pissed off that i was getting low scores so i went and reformated and it worked much better


 
you can do better.. try oc'n the video card to 660 core and 920 memory.. it wont get to hot, the 320 gts is a push over on heat compared to it's big brother. running it at 60c is standard for even solitare..lol.. give it a shot I bet you'll be very pleased.

 I had the same issue with the reformatting Boneface.. you better not reinstall ntune.. though I bet you did.. If you did, I highly recommend you uninstall it and hope it's not to late lol.. also be very careful where you download from and what tools you download.. regedit softwares etc even have hacks that will screw you all up sometimes. 

I ran that 14 day free regcleaner and my system totally crashed like 3 days later.. coincidence? probiblly lol.. this mobo is a pain sometimes but once it's stable it'll be fine. it could of been ntune though.. Idk why, but my gut says it was ntune..


nice score by the way Bone.. very nice indeed.


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Thanks IM going to try and get it bench at 4ghz later today



I don't think I'd recommend that, going to 4 ghz on this processor lol.. I'm no rocket scientest but I think going that high would require alot of juice.. more than 1.5825v that I heard is the highest safe voltage for this processor.. i wouldn't try to push it past 1.6v max really  (( and thats pushing it )).. but maybe you know more about this stuff than I do.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 3, 2007)

D007 said:


> I don't think I'd recommend that, going to 4 ghz on this processor lol.. I'm no rocket scientest but I think going that high would require alot of juice.. more than 1.5825v that I heard is the highest safe voltage for this processor.. i wouldn't try to push it past 1.6v max really  (( and thats pushing it )).. but maybe you know more about this stuff than I do.



Ive  already run used 4 ghz before to run science mark and cpu mark but it getting warmer here so i might need to wait till i get the central air running for the summer


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Ive  already run used 4 ghz before to run science mark and cpu mark but it getting warmer here so i might need to wait till i get the central air running for the summer



I'm sure you've been monitoring your temps then.. what do you run at for 4 ghz and what voltage do you have to put through it if i may ask.. I hope you saw what I said about Oc'n your video card as well..


----------



## Boneface (Apr 3, 2007)

i only go to 4ghz if its cold enough outside the last time i had it at that speed i had ide of  16c load of 25c at 1.62v

tried what u said with card but it just freezes up oh well im happy with my score as it is


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2007)

well try lower numbers then lol..don't be nervous.. i froze my card up like 20 times lol.. it wont hurt it as long as your careful and shut down.. try 10 points less memory then test, then 10 less core, then test.. man you will love the outcome if you do this..lol.. your frame rates will climb nicely. after your done run a defrag for the shut downs u had to do, seriously it's no big deal..lol.. odds are you wont even have to run a defrag at all 99.999%.. I just do it to be safe and feel like I did something..lol.. 

wow 1.62 volts... thats about .4 over safe voltage, but hey if you can do it, more power to you..lol.. I just hope it's safe.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2007)

D007 said:


> well try lower numbers then lol..don't be nervous.. i froze my card up like 20 times lol.. it wont hurt it as long as your careful and shut down.. try 10 points less memory then test, then 10 less core, then test.. man you will love the outcome if you do this..lol.. your frame rates will climb nicely. after your done run a defrag for the shut downs u had to do, seriously it's no big deal..lol.. odds are you wont even have to run a defrag at all 99.999%.. I just do it to be safe and feel like I did something..lol..
> 
> wow 1.62 volts... thats about .4 over safe voltage, but hey if you can do it, more power to you..lol.. I just hope it's safe.



normally i'd chkdsk and not defrag... defrag would just move the errors around and potentially make errors worse.


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2007)

funny. I ran a chekdsk two nights ago.. when I woke up my system had fatally crashed and I had to wipe my hd's, recreate and reformat the partition and reinstall windows..lol.. I would usually agree with you but in alot of cases a chkdsk takes way to long for only a couple random shutdowns.. if you do it more than a couple times, run the checkdisc i'd say. it can't hurt I guess.. then again windows seems to find a way to hurt everything I put in it so far.. I so hate Bill gates..lol.. what kind of bastage makes an os specifically to lock out people from overclocking ( windows vista )? Bill gates.. why? so he can make you upgrade sooner and not be able to make his puny 2.13 ghz chips run at the whopping 3.2 ghz their easily capable of. it's all a scam.. like dell and hp.. they lock your bios and force you to upgrade.. classic..


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 3, 2007)

okay this thread has got me back into overclocking, just for note that score was scored with my graphics card at 2d clocks of 499Mhz core and 594Mhz memory


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 3, 2007)

iv now done a run at stock 3d settings which I believe are 650 core and 750 mem...




I flashed my gpu to the toxic version and used cat 7.2s which seem to perform better than 7.3s (as in i can actually use 3d settings)


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 3, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> iv now done a run at stock 3d settings which I believe are 650 core and 750 mem...
> 
> I flashed my gpu to the toxic version and used cat 7.2s which seem to perform better than 7.3s (as in i can actually use 3d settings)



Im sure thats not the best clocks you can get


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah but its a pain in the ass trying to overclock in vista... I need better voltage controls... I know I can get the mem to around 850Mhz and core to around 700-720Mhz.
Give me until next week and I will have the top score here , I just need to use my XP computer to be able to do it...


----------



## DOM (Apr 3, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> yeah but its a pain in the ass trying to overclock in vista... I need better voltage controls... I know I can get the mem to around 850Mhz and core to around 700-720Mhz.
> Give me until next week and I will have the top score here , I just need to use my XP computer to be able to do it...



  You'll beat me If you OC your cpu more damn 4m L2 

but I would like to see if you card is better then a 1950XT same core but mines got higher MHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2007)

I find it interesting that exceededgoku's conroe at 3.2GHZ isn't crushing my fx at the same speed. mine at 3.2 got 2459 his 2474. hmm the word hype comes to mind. his could be a fluke low score though.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 4, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> I find it interesting that exceededgoku's conroe at 3.2GHZ isn't crushing my fx at the same speed. mine at 3.2 got 2459 his 2474. hmm the word hype comes to mind. his could be a fluke low score though.



Something wrong with that score, I get 2800 something with my e6300


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, there has to be, I'm hitting over 3000 with my E6600@3.6GHz.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2007)

> Yeah, there has to be, I'm hitting over 3000 with my E6600@3.6GHz.



lol thats a 400MHZ difference.

whats yours get at 3.2?

I mean my cpu at stock was just above 2k and at 3.2 it was 2459, so 400mhz ther gave nearly a 500pt increase.

I realize that in other benches the conroes are excelling by large margins, it just doesn't seem to be here.

anyone care to compare?

I'd really be interested to see clock for clock what the actual difference is.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 4, 2007)

Woah... WTF i got 7400-7600  with my single core sandy 4000+, swithched to dual core and scored much higher.. and what? i get disqualified? At least let me frikkin get a orb link posted. If theres summit goin wrong and im gettin those scores fair enuff, but all i did was switch my bleedin cpu. Im currently back on my single core, needing a replacement opty since it died. But at the minimum discound my last score but keep my previous single core score..

As well, ive been posting here for a fair time and I would at least expect not to be treated like this. Ive downloaded the latest 3dmark06 version and awaiting my new cpu. But removing me from the competition without even letting me defend myself is pretty low :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2007)

lol man, i guess he thought your score was too high for a single core, maybe he didnt realise you'd changed. Dont worry man, you'll get back in the list.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Woah... WTF i got 7400-7600  with my single core sandy 4000+, swithched to dual core and scored much higher.. and what? i get disqualified? At least let me frikkin get a orb link posted. If theres summit goin wrong and im gettin those scores fair enuff, but all i did was switch my bleedin cpu. Im currently back on my single core, needing a replacement opty since it died. But at the minimum discound my last score but keep my previous single core score..
> 
> As well, ive been posting here for a fair time and I would at least expect not to be treated like this. Ive downloaded the latest 3dmark06 version and awaiting my new cpu. But removing me from the competition without even letting me defend myself is pretty low :shadedshu



im not trying to be rude but,

you said your copy was "the version i got aint legit and is out of date as far as being supported online. will get a score posted once i have it downloaded"

and how would your other score count if what you said above ""  

you havent posted anything and you had 2days before he toke you off and its been 2days later and you just saying something, why dont you post your score with your single core sandy with the newer ver. untill you get your new cpu


----------



## mandelore (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> im not trying to be rude but,
> 
> you said your copy was "the version i got aint legit and is out of date as far as being supported online. will get a score posted once i have it downloaded"
> 
> ...




Firstly, Ive downloaded the newer06 so i can get a online result to show, the version i used was prepatch and didnt allow online scores due to not being updated, and i couldnt update it coz it had an *cough erm fixed exe cough* to make it full version hehe.ill get a single core posted. But as for the delay, i have been somewhat busy with getting an 8meg broadband upgrade and having a hitty missy conexion


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 4, 2007)

i`d say finish your job with the broadband and then post your best score with the dc.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> 8meg broadband upgrade and having a hitty missy conexion




for your house  well post it already see what that 1900 gots


----------



## mandelore (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> for your house



umm, yes for my house.. not that funny


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> umm, yes for my house.. not that funny



no, not that your having problems, its just why would any one need 8MB for there home cuz that alost right


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> no, not that your having problems, its just why would any one need 8MB for there home cuz that alost right



around here you can get 24Mb connections... its alot for some, but to others its worth it.

Anyway, keep this thread on-topic, 3dmark ahooooy.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mussels said:


> around here you can get 24Mb connections... its alot for some, but to others its worth it.
> 
> Anyway, keep this thread on-topic, 3dmark ahooooy.



 damn thats alot for how much

well why dont you OC your CPU more and card to get a higher score


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> damn thats alot for how much
> 
> well why dont you OC your CPU more and card to get a higher score



63C load temps put me off wanting to OC any higher, even just for a 3dmark run...

Oh and GPU... i cant OC much at all, anyone got any good tips for OC'ing a GTX?


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mussels said:


> 63C load temps put me off wanting to OC any higher, even just for a 3dmark run...
> 
> Oh and GPU... i cant OC much at all, anyone got any good tips for OC'ing a GTX?



Have you asked Jadawin ? 

Yea Im at 3.2 cuz winters gone but should be going to water later this month


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

Well heres my new one


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

Mussels said:


> 63C load temps put me off wanting to OC any higher, even just for a 3dmark run...
> 
> Oh and GPU... i cant OC much at all, anyone got any good tips for OC'ing a GTX?




I refuse to post a half arse score.. If it's not stable in memtest for an entire day at nominal temps, then it's not stable... period...

I know half of these posts are one time runs at max voltage and frequency with people just seeing the big pretty numbers. to me thats kinda nonsense.. anyone can oc a conroe to 3.4-3.6 ghz.. but can you make it stable enough to not destroy your system over a long time with corrupted data? 

we should make a thread for "stable and tested 3-d mark scores" and one time scores, because I so know theres a bunch of people just going "OMG big numbers, big numbers!!" then posting it as if it's legit. a one time run is garbage... I hope those big numbers keep you warm at night when your cpu seizez at the 2 volts u had to run through it.. lol... ridiculous..


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 4, 2007)

@Boneface push the memory some more.....only 930?it can easily do 1050..


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

DOH my bad lol thanks Dom ill try it later


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boneface said:


> To hit 1050 or even 1000 i t would have to put my FSB to 500 and it wont run 3dmark at that speed, It freezes up on the cpu test part of it



  I think hes talking about the card 


 Good Luck


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 4, 2007)

yeap,i`m talking about 8800`s memory.


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well heres my new one




How did you make a conroe do 3.8 ghz at 1.2v? thats stock voltage.. I don't see it happening..
I had to run around 1.5 just to get to 3.1.. am I doing something wrong here? lol.. the os won't even boot if i try 1.2 v @ 3.8 ghz lol.. Hell I bet bios wouldn't even boot and i'd have to reset it with a jumper


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> I refuse to post a half arse score.. If it's not stable in memtest for an entire day at nominal temps, then it's not stable... period...
> 
> I know half of these posts are one time runs at max voltage and frequency with people just seeing the big pretty numbers. to me thats kinda nonsense.. anyone can oc a conroe to 3.4-3.6 ghz.. but can you make it stable enough to not destroy your system over a long time with corrupted data?
> 
> we should make a thread for "stable and tested 3-d mark scores" and one time scores, because I so know theres a bunch of people just going "OMG big numbers, big numbers!!" then posting it as if it's legit. a one time run is garbage... I hope those big numbers keep you warm at night when your cpu seizez at the 2 volts u had to run through it.. lol... ridiculous..



Do tell why thats aimed at me. I am the one who posted earlier saying mine was 24/7 stable, so stop being a troll. All i asked for was help on OCing my GTX.


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> How did you make a conroe do 3.8 ghz at 1.2v? thats stock voltage.. I don't see it happening..
> I had to run around 1.5 just to get to 3.1.. am I doing something wrong here? lol.. the os won't even boot if i try 1.2 v @ 3.8 ghz lol.. Hell I bet bios wouldn't even boot and i'd have to reset it with a jumper



there is a certain point where CPU-Z does'nt read the volts right and I bet its at 1.55V+/-

I need 1.5V for 3.6GHz but load is to high for me 55-60C


oh yea about what your saying about the scores if it passes the test its stable who cares if its not 24/7 its all about your cooling if you got the money it can with the right cooling


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Do tell why thats aimed at me. I am the one who posted earlier saying mine was 24/7 stable, so stop being a troll. All i asked for was help on OCing my GTX.



lol Mussles, you misunderstood. I was agreeing with you about your standpoint of taking a 3d 06 score at high temps.. agreeing with your philosophy thats it just doesnt make sense to burn the hell out of your cpu to post some big pretty score that all in all is just a hack and fake score as far as im concerned.. a stable score is a real score.. one you can keep temps good at with no memory errors.


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> there is a certain point where CPU-Z does'nt read the volts right and I bet its at 1.55V+/-
> 
> I need 1.5V for 3.6GHz but load is to high for me 55-60C
> 
> ...



how do you get 3.6 ghz @ 1.5v on a conroe? lol.. I can get like 3.1 and thats it.. maybe im doing something wrong with my memory... idk but it's obvious im doing something wrong.. I memtested all night again and got no errors.. but idk.. any suggestions? what all in all affects the fps the most? Memory didnt seem to matter much to me at all.. but still idk how you even got 3.6 with 1.5 lol. please do tell.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

I usually run 1.32v for 3.2ghz for the 3.9i just did i was at 1.63v, and i went and tried OCing the memory and a little more oc on the cpu and heres the new one


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

1.32?!! wtf..lol.. why would I have to push 1.5v for 3.2 and you push 1.3v? Is there something I'm doing wrong? some normal mistake a noob might make or something? a memory or timing issue? frequency and memory compatibility issue? idk, this makes no sense to me lol.. I have the e6400 conroe right now at like 1.48v just to reach 3.050 ghz.. I didn't know the conroe could even take above 1.6 and not puff into a cloud of smoke. it's only rated up to like 1.5875 max safe voltage.. I just cant see how your doing it.. and it makes me crazy to know it can be done.. lol.. so how are you doing it? lol..


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> 1.32?!! wtf..lol.. why would I have to push 1.55v for 3.2 and you push 1.3v?



cuz I guess are mobos are better cuz I just need 1.30V on load for 3.2GHz


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

Yah these boards are great let u go up to 1.7v if u want. Ive always heard those 680s arent great at OCing. Ive got a bud that said he wishes he never got one and keep his p5wd deluxe. I run mine at 1.32v just to be safe


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

you always dont get what you pay for 


oh yea they been out longer thats why they cost less

well not like years but yea the wifi cost more just cuz the wifi lol

they where in the 200's when they 1st came out


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol thats a 400MHZ difference.
> 
> whats yours get at 3.2?
> 
> ...



My CPU at 3.2 gets 2789 as you can see from the attached image.*Note: SLI was disabled which is why the overall score is low.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> nice to see your happy about me spending 220 bucks on a mobo that has wasted a month of my time.. at least someone is..



I spent 260 on mine, but worth every penny


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> nice to see your happy about me spending 220 bucks on a mobo that has wasted a month of my time.. at least someone is..



 I payed 410 just for mobo and cpu  oh yea I got a free game to  

but just talk to someone that has that mobo maybe they can help you  




newtekie1 said:


> My CPU at 3.2 gets 2789 as you can see from the attached image.*Note: SLI was disabled which is why the overall score is low.



why is it disabled


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> nice to see your happy about me spending 220 bucks on a mobo that has wasted a month of my time.. at least someone is..



You have to remember though, every CPU overclocks differently, so he might have gotten lucky while you didn't.  But the board really is a pain in the ass, it is a true love/hate relationship.  There are parts I love about it(the BIOS, ease of overclocking, SLI) and parts I hate about it(the layout, the failures).


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why is it disabled



I disabled it because I was having problems last night and was trying to narrow down the cause, and forgot to enable it before running the test.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 4, 2007)

Boneface said:


> I usually run 1.32v for 3.2ghz for the 3.9i just did i was at 1.63v, and i went and tried OCing the memory and a little more oc on the cpu and heres the new one




S.O.B 


I will not take this laying down!!!     12,000 here i come!!!  at least 11,400 hehe

Now this is personal Boneface im coming for you, good job!!


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> S.O.B
> 
> 
> I will not take this laying down!!!     12,000 here i come!!!  at least 11,400 hehe
> ...




ok that makes sense to me.. 1.62 v makes sense for 3.9 ghz.. not 1.3.. that just makes absolutely no sens to me.. it's a processor that is made in strict guidlines.. I so do not understand why or how it is possible to make it run on low voltage when the processor simply requires a certain voltage to run it.. just makes no sense to me.. if i tried running 3.9 ghz at 1.5 i would not even boot windows and it would crash immediately.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> S.O.B
> 
> 
> I will not take this laying down!!!     12,000 here i come!!!  at least 11,400 hehe
> ...



Ive still got some room left but ill wait to who does what next and thanks lol


----------



## mandelore (Apr 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> no, not that your having problems, its just why would any one need 8MB for there home cuz that alost right



ahh soz mate, yeah I download alot ^^.  And I share the conexion between 5 pc's via router so the extra bandwidth will come in handy


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 4, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Woah... WTF i got 7400-7600  with my single core sandy 4000+, swithched to dual core and scored much higher.. and what? i get disqualified? At least let me frikkin get a orb link posted. If theres summit goin wrong and im gettin those scores fair enuff, but all i did was switch my bleedin cpu. Im currently back on my single core, needing a replacement opty since it died. But at the minimum discound my last score but keep my previous single core score..
> 
> As well, ive been posting here for a fair time and I would at least expect not to be treated like this. Ive downloaded the latest 3dmark06 version and awaiting my new cpu. But removing me from the competition without even letting me defend myself is pretty low :shadedshu



Your score was not reality, I gave you a chance to rectify, feel free to post a updated score and we can see what you get


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 4, 2007)

D007 said:


> I refuse to post a half arse score.. If it's not stable in memtest for an entire day at nominal temps, then it's not stable... period...
> 
> I know half of these posts are one time runs at max voltage and frequency with people just seeing the big pretty numbers. to me thats kinda nonsense.. anyone can oc a conroe to 3.4-3.6 ghz.. but can you make it stable enough to not destroy your system over a long time with corrupted data?
> 
> we should make a thread for "stable and tested 3-d mark scores" and one time scores, because I so know theres a bunch of people just going "OMG big numbers, big numbers!!" then posting it as if it's legit. a one time run is garbage... I hope those big numbers keep you warm at night when your cpu seizez at the 2 volts u had to run through it.. lol... ridiculous..



If a bench like 06 can be ran at whatever setting is stable enough for me, usually if a rig is unstable it will bomb half way through the 1st test or wont run at all  

Just because people decide not to oc to the very max and run it 24/7 does not mean the mark is invalid or a fluke


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Alcpone i updated my score its actually 11300 lol

Thanks Boneface


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 4, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Hey Alcpone i updated my score its actually 11300 lol
> 
> Thanks Boneface



lol,

Ive just got as far as your updated post, reading the others with great interest   I will sort it now


----------



## Boneface (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry my bad and thanks for updating it


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Heres my ATI score: 2135

Video card is an x1650Pro@620/1400


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 4, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Heres my ATI score: 2135
> 
> Video card is an x1650Pro@620/1400



The only problem with that result is it cant really be verified to well as you can see yourself! Is it running on vista?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 5, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> The only problem with that result is it cant really be verified to well as you can see yourself! Is it running on vista?



and it further lowers the ati score lol.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 5, 2007)

oh yeah and mand created more commotion but I was asking before if anyone could post their 2006 cpu score for their conroe at 3.2GHZ. and mem config as well as my 3.2 test was run with stock mem.

merely curious.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> The only problem with that result is it cant really be verified to well as you can see yourself! Is it running on vista?



What would you like to verify it?



yogurt_21 said:


> oh yeah and mand created more commotion but I was asking before if anyone could post their 2006 cpu score for their conroe at 3.2GHZ. and mem config as well as my 3.2 test was run with stock mem.
> 
> merely curious.



I did post my 2006 CPU score with my conroe at 3.2GHz.  My memory config can be seen in my system specs on th left.


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> The only problem with that result is it cant really be verified to well as you can see yourself! Is it running on vista?



I think its the CCC Ver. Im not sure but last time it was suporting only up to 7.1 and if there a warcat or etc. that would come up


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 5, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I think its the CCC Ver. Im not sure but last time it was suporting only up to 7.1 and if there a warcat or etc. that would come up



Ahh ok, just we got to keep it clean lads lol, contraversy aint my fortay


----------



## strick94u (Apr 5, 2007)

one more time and its all gpu the cpu is tapped


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 5, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I think its the CCC Ver. Im not sure but last time it was suporting only up to 7.1 and if there a warcat or etc. that would come up



http://www.futuremark.com/products/3dmark06/approveddrivers/

correct, futuremark only supports up to version 7.1, so anyone using the latest versions will get that message


----------



## strick94u (Apr 5, 2007)

ACK! my video card is 666 its a sign of the end times


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 6, 2007)

strick94u said:


> ACK! my video card is 666 its a sign of the end times



 

Why cant you get your cpu any higher? Is it not the mobo or ram? my max ive had is 3.36Ghz


----------



## D007 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok im retarded l..  hit print screen after putting up cpu-z and having my scores on the page.. and i get nothing.. no options to save anything anywhere... so uhm.. yea, what am i doing wrong? lol..


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2007)

D007 said:


> ok im retarded l..  hit print screen after putting up cpu-z and having my scores on the page.. and i get nothing.. no options to save anything anywhere... so uhm.. yea, what am i doing wrong? lol..



well I use IrfanView 3.99 you just click "print screen" the open IrfanView and click on the paste thing on the top tool bar then it should come out and make sure when you save it as jpeg


----------



## strick94u (Apr 6, 2007)

D007 said:


> ok im retarded l..  hit print screen after putting up cpu-z and having my scores on the page.. and i get nothing.. no options to save anything anywhere... so uhm.. yea, what am i doing wrong? lol..


open paint hit ctrl/v name and save file after you hit print screen


----------



## strick94u (Apr 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Why cant you get your cpu any higher? Is it not the mobo or ram? my max ive had is 3.36Ghz



it maybe the raid controler doing that last nvidia board I had I could clock the crap out of it with an Ide drive but with raid no more than about 20%


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks newtekie, I thought it was odd. 300pt difference makes sense 2mb extra l2 cache n' all.

i just wish this fx would allow for stable increases of the ht. sure the mult is unlocked, but it's like they locked the ht instead. lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1633731
finally broke 5800 all i had to do was change to cat 7.1's, all other settings were the same.

dang still 5 pts behind. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive been having a think about the whole "Competition" heading lol

I think its more like a compare thread, so Im going to rename it "Compilation"  

We all know we want more power at the end of the day! But we have what we have


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 10, 2007)

I get 5908 with my x1800gto crossfire setup...  that should keep me in the game until the new ati cards come out..


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 10, 2007)

lol there goes urlyn's sole average. well it was good while it lasted. 

nice score mafia

oh yeah and alcpone will prolly want a cpu-z


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 10, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol there goes urlyn's sole average. well it was good while it lasted.
> 
> nice score mafia
> 
> oh yeah and alcpone will prolly want a cpu-z



Sure do buddy


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 10, 2007)

HOWSDAT!!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 10, 2007)

so why no OC on the cards? I've a feeling that rig could pull alot more.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 10, 2007)

Updated  

I have just got round to installing 7.3, exact same settings to the dot, grabbed me an extra 36 points, much more stable in the clouds in FSX aswel, which is all that matters LoL, no streaking lines erghhhhhh


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 10, 2007)

@ yoghurt

i cant oc both cards.....  I have tried so many diff apps, just cant do it...

I have even flashed both the cards bios' and still no luck


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 11, 2007)

hmm not much experience with crossfire ocing, but I'm sure if you post up in the vga section there'll be plenty people who do.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 13, 2007)

god damn this card (and the *FU**ING* CPU!!!!)is pissing me off:
689Mhz Core/805Mhz Memory and 3.2Ghz CPU speed (this thing won't overclock past 3.2 - 400x8 for sh*t!)
Score of *6664*




I have seriously been trying everything with this card, I have flashed it to various bios's and tweaked my own custom bios (based off the latest sapphire X1900 bios which is the toxic version) to try and get past 690/805 but it will not do it without artificating. Any more voltages produces artifacting as well.... Can't wait for my R600 
CPU is definitely not going past 3.2, on watercooling and it needs 1.525v for this speed which is rediculous. Will not get stable at 410x8 even at 1.7v in which case CPU idles at around 50oC. I give up, think I'm going to go buy me some better hardware pretty soon, I am not happy right now


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> god damn this card (and the *FU**ING* CPU!!!!)is pissing me off:
> 689Mhz Core/805Mhz Memory and 3.2Ghz CPU speed (this thing won't overclock past 3.2 - 400x8 for sh*t!)
> Score of *6664*
> 
> ...



Have you tryed it on a diff. mobo ?   why does 3DMark say your CPU is at 3.6GHz, but dont know what to say about your card, how long have you had it ?

Edit: Oh yeah your CPU score is kind of low I got 2804 with mine at 3.2GHz


----------



## Boneface (Apr 13, 2007)

I just went and reformated everything and i got a huge jumpin pts


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2007)

i give up.. i still cant make my friggin comp take a picture of this dam screen.. it's really aggravating.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 13, 2007)

D007 said:


> i give up.. i still cant make my friggin comp take a picture of this dam screen.. it's really aggravating.



LoL,

Get the screen how you want the screenie to look, i.e windows open you want!

Hit PrtScn (Printscreen) button

Open paint

Press ctrl + v, then save the image as a jpeg and upload! Aint exactly brain surgery


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> LoL,
> 
> Get the screen how you want the screenie to look, i.e windows open you want!
> 
> ...



If you have an MS keyboard, sometimes you have to turn the "F-lock" feature OFF before print screen works - i've got two MS keyboards, one has to be on, the other (older) Has to be off.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> god damn this card (and the *FU**ING* CPU!!!!)is pissing me off:
> 689Mhz Core/805Mhz Memory and 3.2Ghz CPU speed (this thing won't overclock past 3.2 - 400x8 for sh*t!)



Why are you using the multiplier of 8?  What happens at 400x9?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 13, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol there goes urlyn's sole average. well it was good while it lasted.
> 
> nice score mafia
> 
> oh yeah and alcpone will prolly want a cpu-z




LOL ....   I don't feel like the Lone Ranger anymore  ... 

Edit: I have an X1950 to run in CF now .. so I would think that score will change soon ...


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2007)

Mussels said:


> If you have an MS keyboard, sometimes you have to turn the "F-lock" feature OFF before print screen works - i've got two MS keyboards, one has to be on, the other (older) Has to be off.



Ahh cool, good to know, maybe thats why it works at my job and not at home.. thanks for the help all. I'll post after work when I get home.


----------



## D007 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, heres the final score.. I oc'd the hell out of the cpu after getting this thermo electric cooler.. it worrks like a charm at 1.67 v and got me to 3.4 ghz on a 2.13 ghz e6400 conroe..lol.. no complaints here.

so heres the score, not bad for a 8800 gts 320 aye.. 10593 it is.. I'm sure I could manage 10600 but it was rough getting 10593 lol..


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2007)

D007 said:


> Well, heres the final score.. I oc'd the hell out of the cpu after getting this thermo electric cooler.. it worrks like a charm at 1.67 v and got me to 3.4 ghz on a 2.13 ghz e6400 conroe..lol.. no complaints here.
> 
> so heres the score, not bad for a 8800 gts 320 aye.. 1593 it is.. I'm sure I could manage 15600 but it was rough getting 15 lol..



   dont you mean 10,593


----------



## strick94u (Apr 14, 2007)

wish I could get more cpu out of mine


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 14, 2007)

best i can get with the 6800GS


----------



## D007 (Apr 14, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> dont you mean 10,593



Oh jeeze lol.. my bad, it was late gimme a break lol.. totally a typo.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 15, 2007)

*Kursah's 3dMark 06 Results*

Well here's my results, you can check my sys spec's on the left. Remember I'm running Vista, so I'm sure if I had XP on I could get better results.

Also, notice the difference between scores on the small results screen and main 3dMark 06 program...I ran the first instance with stock vid card clocks, and the second with my overclock settings, not much for difference, and for some reason it didn't update the main program scores for the second instance ran..oh well. Let me know if this is okay for my setup, as I can run games cranked up with no problems. Also if someone has a similar setup (that I haven't seen/read in this thread yet) running XP, lemme know your scores to give me an idea of how much performance I "gave up" to go with the new OS...


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 15, 2007)

If i lack anywhere in my system i think it would be my gfx....when those dx10 cards get more mainstream then i think i will upgrade...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 15, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Well here's my results, you can check my sys spec's on the left. Remember I'm running Vista, so I'm sure if I had XP on I could get better results.
> 
> Also, notice the difference between scores on the small results screen and main 3dMark 06 program...I ran the first instance with stock vid card clocks, and the second with my overclock settings, not much for difference, and for some reason it didn't update the main program scores for the second instance ran..oh well. Let me know if this is okay for my setup, as I can run games cranked up with no problems. Also if someone has a similar setup (that I haven't seen/read in this thread yet) running XP, lemme know your scores to give me an idea of how much performance I "gave up" to go with the new OS...



Thats still a decent score, vista does look like its sucked some power away though! The difference between stock and clocked for you in the way of marks aint alot at all, are you sure you cant get anymore out of it, maybe a modded bios? 

My CPU/FSB is the exact same speed as yours and I get a extra 100 cpu points for not having vista   When I installed 7.3 I got an extra 36 marks which aint a bad performance increase for a new driver and the clocks and settings at the exact same


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 15, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> If i lack anywhere in my system i think it would be my gfx....when those dx10 cards get more mainstream then i think i will upgrade...



Not a bad score, I cant add it though coz you aint using a credited driver unfortunatly, if you try 7.3 from ATi you might be suprised how much better it is and then I can add you


----------



## Kursah (Apr 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thats still a decent score, vista does look like its sucked some power away though! The difference between stock and clocked for you in the way of marks aint alot at all, are you sure you cant get anymore out of it, maybe a modded bios?
> 
> My CPU/FSB is the exact same speed as yours and I get a extra 100 cpu points for not having vista   When I installed 7.3 I got an extra 36 marks which aint a bad performance increase for a new driver and the clocks and settings at the exact same



Well, I can't push my card much further, heck I can't even use ATI Tool's fuzzy cube at this speed, after 30 or so seconds it'll reset VPU and come up with a message about resetting an ATI driver (used to be R300, but they had to go and change it to something stupid! LoL). If I use 614/730 then I'm fine to use the fuzzy cube, but at higher clocks, no go, but I can do all the stress test/benches out there and be fine! I did gain some performance using 7.3's. I've tried many bioses, but to no success. But I'm not done tweaking yet, I don't give up till I get what I want or break something and LoL so far on this system I've been lucky except for the vid card! But if you read Newegg for the OEM version of this card (which is how I bought it, came with everything, just in a white box) there's not much luck for OC-ing..so I'm probably lucky with the OC I do get! I might dig into vista and see what the hell is bogging me down (well bogging is not really the way to put it, cause this OS runs fast for me)...err..holding back my full potential.


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, I got an updated score, although not by much. Here you go.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 15, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Hey, I got an updated score, although not by much. Here you go.



I cant add scores that arnt able to be confirmed accuratly by Futuremark bud


----------



## Kursah (Apr 15, 2007)

I just reinstalled XP Pro, I kept having issues with Vista after a certain update it'd mess up my core video drivers and other stuff I got sick of trying to diag. And just messing around I got an increased score...but I'm not done getting this thing set up quite yet..I'll post my new score shortly though! =)


----------



## SilentAces (Apr 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Not a bad score, I cant add it though coz you aint using a credited driver unfortunatly, if you try 7.3 from ATi you might be suprised how much better it is and then I can add you



i know futuremark is out of your control so i don't blame you what so ever..

you cannot add me with ccc7.3  for whatever dumb reason FutureMark has yet to add the newest drivers to the approved list (ccc 7.1 is the highest approved)...gay that they flag non approved drivers...i thought it was about best possible performance, not what they approve of...

any hooo, i installed 7.3 and got a better score....but according to futuremark it doesn't mean shit without approved drivers. I'd bet a bunch of people getten pwnd in FEAR would disagree...they know it counts..lol...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 15, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> i know futuremark is out of your control so i don't blame you what so ever..
> 
> you cannot add me with ccc7.3  for whatever dumb reason FutureMark has yet to add the newest drivers to the approved list (ccc 7.1 is the highest approved)...gay that they flag non approved drivers...i thought it was about best possible performance, not what they approve of...
> 
> any hooo, i installed 7.3 and got a better score....but according to futuremark it doesn't mean shit without approved drivers. I'd bet a bunch of people getten pwnd in FEAR would disagree...they know it counts..lol...



The whole approved driver thing is pretty stupid, I have the advanced edition of 3D'06 and it works accurate as anything relating to 7.1,7.2,7.3, each time I have gained a small amount of points which just prooves it shouldnt make any difference with the ORB result, but it does unfortunatly


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmm..I understand why you can't add me, but what I don't understand is why it's not approved; I haven't changed anything since my last run!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Hmm..I understand why you can't add me, but what I don't understand is why it's not approved; I haven't changed anything since my last run!



You sure you aint installed a different driver? Futuremark only allow up to 7.1 for some gay reason and obviously the 3rd party drivers are not supported either


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> You sure you aint installed a different driver? Futuremark only allow up to 7.1 for some gay reason and obviously the 3rd party drivers are not supported either



I get the same with 7.3CCC so if I get a newer score am I going to have to run 7.1CCC ?


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I just reinstalled XP Pro, I kept having issues with Vista after a certain update it'd mess up my core video drivers and other stuff I got sick of trying to diag. And just messing around I got an increased score...but I'm not done getting this thing set up quite yet..I'll post my new score shortly though! =)



Your idea of shortly aint the same as mine lol  

Im keen to see what you get


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I get the same with 7.3CCC so if I get a newer score am I going to have to run 7.1CCC ?



If your using ORB then thats the way it is unfortunatly, if your using advanced/professional edition then your ok


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> If your using ORB then thats the way it is unfortunatly, if your using advanced/professional edition then your ok



  then Im good cant wait to get my water set up to see if I can get a better OC


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> then Im good cant wait to get my water set up to see if I can get a better OC



Waters cool (pardon the pun)  ... make sure you get some uv additive for the pimpness


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not on my home PC at the moment Alcpone, but as soon as I get back home (another hour and a half or so...) I'll run 3DM06 and post it for ya! I did notice one thing that has me curious...Using ATI Tool .27 b1, I can now use the 3d cube up to 621/762...if I go higher than that it resets VPU. If I increase the memory to 770, not two seconds later I start getting corruptions...so I'm kind of bummed there. I tried a custom modded bios for voltage, and one for voltage and memory timings...it seems this card still doesn't wanna OC. But of course this was just to verify how far I could get using ATI Tool's 3d Fuzzy Cube at what OC levels. I have not upped clocks and ran 3dMarks/Aquamark/Games like I did in Vista (had issues with fuzzy cube above 614/750, but 3d Benches okay at 621/770), so maybe I can finally hit the 800 mark on memory and hopefully 630's or lower 640's for core! I can't wait! I did notice I gained about 80 points for CPU on my first run of 3dMark 06 in XP Pro, and damn I forgot how fast this OS is on a good PC!

Now if I could get your clocks on my x1950pro Al, I think I'd be content! LoL


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't use CCC..and I'm sure I havent changed anything


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I'm not on my home PC at the moment Alcpone, but as soon as I get back home (another hour and a half or so...) I'll run 3DM06 and post it for ya! I did notice one thing that has me curious...Using ATI Tool .27 b1, I can now use the 3d cube up to 621/762...if I go higher than that it resets VPU. If I increase the memory to 770, not two seconds later I start getting corruptions...so I'm kind of bummed there. I tried a custom modded bios for voltage, and one for voltage and memory timings...it seems this card still doesn't wanna OC. But of course this was just to verify how far I could get using ATI Tool's 3d Fuzzy Cube at what OC levels. I have not upped clocks and ran 3dMarks/Aquamark/Games like I did in Vista (had issues with fuzzy cube above 614/750, but 3d Benches okay at 621/770), so maybe I can finally hit the 800 mark on memory and hopefully 630's or lower 640's for core! I can't wait! I did notice I gained about 80 points for CPU on my first run of 3dMark 06 in XP Pro, and damn I forgot how fast this OS is on a good PC!
> 
> Now if I could get your clocks on my x1950pro Al, I think I'd be content! LoL



Nice 1 bud  

You are defo using driver level oc'ing aint ya? 

Im sure you can push more out of it, until I went to a modded bios from ket I could only get 621/796, even if you can only get the same clocks you will get better performance with being back with XP!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I don't use CCC..and I'm sure I havent changed anything



I dont use CCC either just the ATi 7.3 driver itself! I looked at your first screenie just to make sure I hadnt missed the red text the first time and it wasnt there


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Nice 1 bud
> 
> You are defo using driver level oc'ing aint ya?
> 
> Im sure you can push more out of it, until I went to a modded bios from ket I could only get 621/796, even if you can only get the same clocks you will get better performance with being back with XP!



Yeah, gotta use that driver level OC, kind of a bummer...I hope there'll be a way to get around that for more fine tuning of OC. Yeah, I tried some of Ket's bioses, to no avail...Formula350 took my bios backup and made me 3 versions, one with just 100% fan, with with 100% fan and voltage increase on gpu to 1.4v, and the final one with 100% fan, voltage increase, and tightened memory timings. And I've already seen somewhat better performance in XP, so my hopes are up!

So I'm gonna keep playing around and see what I can get out of this card, and like I said, with XP it's more stable. I've spent the last 3 months (well almost 3 months) making Vista work, and it wasn't worth it at all in the end.


----------



## D007 (Apr 16, 2007)

Got the 10600  .  I don't see me getting much more until i get a few things.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2007)

*Kursah's XP Score*

Here ya go...I didn't get much more vid oc...I'm still trying some things though..






I can't seem to get over 122k in Aquamark either...feels like something's holding me back...but maybe I'm on par.. I dropped 4k in Graphics score from 22k to 18k, and increased 5k in CPU Score from 13k to 18k...My best in Vista was 121k, 22k, 13k...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

D007 said:


> Got the 10600  .  I don't see me getting much more until i get a few things.



Have you tweaked your gfx card clocks also?


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 16, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Here ya go...I didn't get much more vid oc...I'm still trying some things though..
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get over 122k in Aquamark either...feels like something's holding me back...but maybe I'm on par.. I dropped 4k in Graphics score from 22k to 18k, and increased 5k in CPU Score from 13k to 18k...My best in Vista was 121k, 22k, 13k...



Interesting score   I will keep my fingers crossed you can get some more out of her!

I will knock my clocks down to yours and run a comparison and see how they come out! In theory they should be more or less spot on accurate!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool...let me know what ya get! I'm still having some issues getting better OC's on the card, but I was able to run Aqua a couple of times at 627/683, but even at those speeds I couldn't break 122k, and from what I've seen I should be higher. So I gotta find what my limiting factor is, because to me it feels as if my PC is being held back like a frame rate limiter in a way. Still looking into it, and I'm curious to see your results at my clocks! Thanks Alcpone!

*Update*
I was able to get ~ 628/790 out of my card (best yet! if I increase core to next step, ~635, the VPU resets, if I increase memory to next step, ~797, I get artifacts), I used my bios with voltage increase/100% fan speed, set my Peg Link Speed to Fastest in bios and set my PCI-E to 105 in bios (will change this back to 100 and see if it actually helped...it seemed to, but no hard evidence), so far I've passed Aquamark fine, still can't break the 122k barrier..I also am trying 6.12 cats (no CCC)..but am considering going back to 7.3's. I still wanna see your score compared to mine at the same speed...so I'll keep messing around and check back.

Also, Alcpone, I did some testing with Everest Ultimate on my memory to see if 4-4-4-5 was all that much better than 4-4-4-12, and I didn't really gain much at all...so I set my memory back to 4-4-4-12. A difference of ~50MBs on average...and latency was no different.

Here's what I found:
DDR2 960 Speed/2.25v/4-4-4-5
Read-8339
Write-8690
Copy-7260
Latency-62.1

DDR2 960 Speed/2.25v/4-4-4-12
Read-8302
Write-8633
Copy-7213
Latency-62.4

So..not really worth it. I used Everest Ultimate 2007 3.80.873 Beta. Just thought you might like to know!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's my most recent results with an OC of 627.5/776...highest oc I could run 3dMark 06 with...I got 16 more points...

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=1709624

Here's what has me wondering..this guy has a similar setup with an e6400 oc'd to 3.2, stock clocks on vid card...and he got 5468. I beat him in about 50% of the scores, but neither of us were far off in points difference but as compared to the 3dMark overall score..Could be due to his 512Mb of vid memory compared to my 256...Any thoughts?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=807330


----------



## strick94u (Apr 18, 2007)

Built this one over the weekend to see how an AMD x2 runs and its nice and stable so.......
thought I would get a little daring with it and here you have a simple 3600 x2 @ 2200 mhz
1 gig Crucail ballistix ram stock air on cpu vf700 on a pny 7900 gs  @ 565/685 and stable no artifacts 





I think I will keep it for awhile


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 18, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Here's my most recent results with an OC of 627.5/776...highest oc I could run 3dMark 06 with...I got 16 more points...
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=1709624
> 
> ...



Here is the test result for you  

Thanks for the timings comparison, I have been able to tighten them abit, so will just leave them as they are now I think  

The url to your newer score didnt come up when I clicked on it but you will beable to see from my result the difference


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 18, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Built this one over the weekend to see how an AMD x2 runs and its nice and stable so.......
> thought I would get a little daring with it and here you have a simple 3600 x2 @ 2200 mhz
> 1 gig Crucail ballistix ram stock air on cpu vf700 on a pny 7900 gs  @ 565/685 and stable no artifacts
> 
> I think I will keep it for awhile



As you have a score in the nVidia section I cant add this, but fair play for showing us the result


----------



## Xtant25 (Apr 18, 2007)

Updated score single eVGA 7600GT@ 735/769 3dMark06:4289 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1723038


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 18, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Updated score single eVGA 7600GT@ 735/769 3dMark06:4289 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1723038



Can you not clock the cpu?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2007)

evga 7800gtx acs3 ko stock 470/1200 and athlonx2 3800 @ 2.5ghz


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

Added Athlonx2


----------



## Xtant25 (Apr 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you not clock the cpu?



I wish i could im sure my score would be higher but no man its a dell xps 400. I plan on building a new one pretty soon though.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Here is the test result for you
> 
> Thanks for the timings comparison, I have been able to tighten them abit, so will just leave them as they are now I think
> 
> The url to your newer score didnt come up when I clicked on it but you will beable to see from my result the difference



Hmm...dunno what happened to the link, but I am curious as to why at the same speeds you beat me by a decent margin. I thought it'd be a little closer than that, but hey...it's all good, I haven't given up hope as of yet...I just need to find the missing piece to my puzzle. 

And my best unofficial score of 5529 (if I could find my link I could prove it...) still is over 150 points behind you..which isn't close enough for a similar setup..they should be closer. Well..back to the drawing board...I may try 7.3's or 7.4's just to see what I can get...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Hmm...dunno what happened to the link, but I am curious as to why at the same speeds you beat me by a decent margin. I thought it'd be a little closer than that, but hey...it's all good, I haven't given up hope as of yet...I just need to find the missing piece to my puzzle.
> 
> And my best unofficial score of 5529 (if I could find my link I could prove it...) still is over 150 points behind you..which isn't close enough for a similar setup..they should be closer. Well..back to the drawing board...I may try 7.3's or 7.4's just to see what I can get...



Im not sure why I beat you by a decent margin, maybe because I have a tweaked bios, before I had that I could only get 621/796!

I have just installed 7.4 and got a 8 point increase over the 36 point increase I got from going to 7.2 from 7.3, not a massive jump but they seem to be fine tuning the drivers nicely


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 19, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> I wish i could im sure my score would be higher but no man its a dell xps 400. I plan on building a new one pretty soon though.



My bro has a dell and he has the same problem!


----------



## Xtant25 (Apr 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> My bro has a dell and he has the same problem!



Yeah man it sucks pretty bad that dell does that. Although i did manage to get past 4300 this morning so updated score again :4304 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1726906


----------



## Kursah (Apr 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im not sure why I beat you by a decent margin, maybe because I have a tweaked bios, before I had that I could only get 621/796!
> 
> I have just installed 7.4 and got a 8 point increase over the 36 point increase I got from going to 7.2 from 7.3, not a massive jump but they seem to be fine tuning the drivers nicely



Yeah true..could be bios related...do you have your memory timings modded also? And I'd be happy if my memory'd clock that high...seems if I push over 776 I get artifacts in 3dMark 06, okay in Aquamark until the 783 mark...and that's the end of it!

After I installed 7.4 it seems the best I could muster was 5532, so that's up 3 points from my last unofficial best. I'll keep messing around till I get a score I like hehe..then I'll post!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

So far 3766
7600GT @ 617/856
(<------see sys specs)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8916935


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 21, 2007)

x2 3800 @ 2.6ghz  evga 7800GTX @ 480/620


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> So far 3766
> 7600GT @ 617/856
> (<------see sys specs)
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8916935



Can you post a cpuz screenie?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you post a cpuz screenie?



OK, erm bit of small problem, I've just oc'd the 4600 to 2.76, it was stock for the bench so is that ok? Tell you what, as well as this cpuz screenie I'll do another 3d06 run to see the difference between the two so you can get an accurate and proven result.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

OK here's my 3dmark06
3800 - http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8926623
<------Sys specs
7600GT @ 617/846
AMD 4600 X2 @ 2809MHz

CPU vcore on CPUZ is wrong - should read 1.5v


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there any one with ATI Single Card Setup that can beat my score  

Its no fun not having no one to play with


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure DOM, ship me your card and I'll make a run for it. I can't guaranty the cards condition upon return, however. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Is there any one with ATI Single Card Setup that can beat my score
> 
> Its no fun not having no one to play with



You've got to be the top of something Dom LoL, you aint top of the folders league, top 10 though and hot on my heals which is good


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sure DOM, ship me your card and I'll make a run for it. I can't guaranty the cards condition upon return, however. lol



 but your going to need a C2D  or better oc on the card, but I got all my WCooing stuff but im out of town right now  and damn fed-x left my stuff from DD outside    and hopfully no one steals it on my front door step  cant wait to get it hooked up, the gpu block from d-tex is bigger then I thought it whould be 



Alcpone said:


> You've got to be the top of something Dom LoL, you aint top of the folders league, top 10 though and hot on my heals which is good


well thats true but its no fun when theres no competition you know, but on folding thats would take a lot of time and comps to get that high in short time   but my comps are folding back at home left the a/c on so they wont burn down the house  

But I know theres ppl on here that have a 19XX's XT-X I think, but they dont want to play


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but your going to need a C2D  or better oc on the card


No I just figure that volt modding your card and running it at 950/1500 should make up for me not having a Core 2. lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No I just figure that volt modding your card and running it at 950/1500 should make up for me not having a Core 2. lol



what are you going to use to cool it lol but is there volt mods for it do you think the block would be able to keep it cool


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what are you going to use to cool it lol but is there volt mods for it do you think the block would be able to keep it cool


Oh no, I wasn't gonna cool it. It was gonna be a suicide run. Thus the "I can't guarantee it's condition" bit. I might have stuck it in front of the AC tho. lol j/k

But seriously, if you can find a volt mod for your card, the wc kit you put together should more than handle it.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 22, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well thats true but its no fun when theres no competition you know, but on folding thats would take a lot of time and comps to get that high in short time   but my comps are folding back at home left the a/c on so they wont burn down the house
> 
> But I know theres ppl on here that have a 19XX's XT-X I think, but they dont want to play



Im sure they would if they knew about this thread, its always good to show off what youve got if youve got it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Alcpone, I noticed that you added a clause that we have to use approved drivers. I was wondering why?

I use official Catalysts, but I don't install the CCC, I use ATI Tray Tools instead. I don't think that comes up as approved in orb. Don't tell me I have to install the overbloated piece of CCC crap. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey Alcpone, I noticed that you added a clause that we have to use approved drivers. I was wondering why?
> 
> I use official Catalysts, but I don't install the CCC, I use ATI Tray Tools instead. I don't think that comes up as approved in orb. Don't tell me I have to install the overbloated piece of CCC crap. lol



Futuremark only give a approved result with the orb if its pre 7.1 ATi drivers used, if you have the advanced/professional edition and you dont get your results from online then your free to use up to the most recent 7.4!

You dont have to install CCC, the driver is sufficent enough, I never install CCC anyway


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2007)

New score.......
*12009* - E6600 @ 3673mhz / eVGA 8800GTS 640mb @ 675/2106 - stock air

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1758434


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 22, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> New score.......
> *12009* - E6600 @ 3673mhz / eVGA 8800GTS 640mb @ 675/2106 - stock air
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1758434



CPU-z screenie please


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2007)

i didnt get one.check the compare link to see the cpu speed.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 22, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> i didnt get one.check the compare link to see the cpu speed.



Well in future get a cpuz screenie, that is the rules of the thread! Often the compare stats can be off...


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 23, 2007)

I got 500 more too sweet!!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like nVidia have got a grip of the drivers


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2007)

With a new system comes a new score 
Sevearly held back by ram atm

e6420 @ 3.2Ghz
x1800gto 16p @ 729/810

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1776600


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 25, 2007)

lol DOM, I'm very tempted to do some volt mods on my card before the HD 2900 series comes out... Then you'll lose top place, I guarentee!


----------



## Grings (Apr 25, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1779905

same settings as b4, but newer driver, not the 500 points some have been getting, but still not a bad improvement


----------



## strick94u (Apr 25, 2007)

I only got 240 or so more but I will take 240 more


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 25, 2007)

Updated...

Would be interested to see what Heavy H2O gets as an improovement


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

Ahhhh... I can feel the pull of the green side getting stronger, I just dont think R600 is going to be worth its weight and the price will be silly, a 8800GTS 320Mb just seems too tempting and I can get one £190 and then sell my current card for maybe £65 if im lucky, possibly more! IDK???


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 28, 2007)

The only i went to the green side was because a friend bought the 8800gts for his stock amd64 3200.Then wasnt happy with it so he traded me the 8800 for my x1800xt and $60.00 so i couldn't refuse!!But if that didn't happen i'd be waiting to see what ati does hopefully all the people that have been waiting on ati will be worth it.I just don't see them releasing a card 6-8 months later that dont beat 8800.And if that rumors are true then they will live up to there new name DAAMIT!!!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> The only i went to the green side was because a friend bought the 8800gts for his stock amd64 3200.Then wasnt happy with it so he traded me the 8800 for my x1800xt and $60.00 so i couldn't refuse!!But if that didn't happen i'd be waiting to see what ati does hopefully all the people that have been waiting on ati will be worth it.I just don't see them releasing a card 6-8 months later that dont beat 8800.And if that rumors are true then they will live up to there new name DAAMIT!!!!!



I just cant keep the faith and I want more pretties for FSX...

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=546948

I could get that, I think Palit are a ok brand and sell my X1950Pro and the upgrade would give me twice as much GFX power for the princely price of about £100, which is damn worth it I think?

Or http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=545084 for a fiver more??


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2007)

I know how you feel, Alcpone. I have $400 saved up for a card, and I'm getting really impatient with ATI. Those 640mb 8800GTS cards are looking mighty tempting. I'm gonna try my best to hold out for a few more weeks tho. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2007)

new score/suicide run a64 x2 @ 2.7ghz and evga 7800gtx acs3 ko @ 501/715


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 28, 2007)

I say the only way to compare is get it verified through the orb wtf its free!!!Not hard to register so every one knows its valid.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I say the only way to compare is get it verified through the orb wtf its free!!!Not hard to register so every one knows its valid.



I second that, 

its a 694 point increase you got there athlon? Just doesnt add up to me!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2007)

well fuck you and your entire family then,you believe everyone else but cant believe me? kiss my motherfucking ass you fucking british worthless cocksucker


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well fuck you and your entire family then,you believe everyone else but cant believe me? kiss my motherfucking ass you fucking british worthless cocksucker



well form 480/620-2600.3Mhz to @ 2.7ghz and 501/715 I think its good cuz look what it was set at before. that made my day 

wait he beat a eVGA 7900GTOC @ 580/790 IDK


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

I aint even gonna quote what you said, I will leave it to the mod's to deal with you! I asked you to back up your miraculous point increase and you flipped! 

I dont believe everyone, I am pretty good at seeing the cheats!


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> well fuck you and your entire family then,you believe everyone else but cant believe me? kiss my motherfucking ass you fucking british worthless cocksucker



Somebody just lost their posting privileges for the next five days .


----------



## AthlonX2Reincarnated (Apr 28, 2007)

oh did i?


----------



## Grings (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125325/rb/27334939396

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-054-OK&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=877

theyre getting cheaper daily, and ill vouch for the fact they rock, and i was an ati fan (im too old to be a fanBOY now)


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah. And thanks to that little maneuver, you just lost your TPU account for five days. If I see another one of these tricks, you're not coming back to TPU period. I take ban evasion VERY seriously.


----------



## Grings (Apr 28, 2007)

i smell an ip ban


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

funny thing is ,this whole thing started over AL's decision to change the rules......as u see in post #15  Al himself shows the steps to get ur scores on here and all he requires is a screenie. Also not every post of a score was of the orb nature....seems to me u are flat out calling athlonX2 a cheater!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

Grings said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125325/rb/27334939396
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-054-OK&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=877
> 
> theyre getting cheaper daily, and ill vouch for the fact they rock, and i was an ati fan (im too old to be a fanBOY now)



Thanks for the pointer  I might go with the ebuyer 1, seeing as I can get another tenner off with google checkout!

Im really trying to stop myself from going ahead and getting 1, but I know I will give in pretty soon!


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2007)

X2 just relax buddy, take the 5 days off and just relax.  We need you back, you have helped me and many others out!  See ya soon!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

600 point isnt much considering the increase in clock speed add an extra 100mhz on the cpu and 30 on the core and 100 on the memory i can see where its feasable


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> funny thing is ,this whole thing started over AL's decision to change the rules......as u see in post #15  Al himself shows the steps to get ur scores on here and all he requires is a screenie. Also not every post of a score was of the orb nature....seems to me u are flat out calling athlonX2 a cheater!!!!!!!!!!!



Do you mean I have just literally changed the results? Because that is false!

I ask for screenies yes of all versions, but if a result comes to my attention that is abit iffy I am going to query it!

If HeavyH20 got 40,000 on a screenie I would query that aswel! 

It isnt my fault he has a short fuse and hes a racist!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

no i think he just hates the british,lol thats not racist


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

for 1 i"ve been following his progress on the score...which i believe to be totally possible!!!!

#2 how is he a racist when he slamed your britishness not your race!!!!!!

oh and no one says u changed any scores ....but you only require a screenie and should trust ppl on their own merit...if there is an obvious photoshop...then ya an analizer is in need ....but as i said b4 i cant see where his score is out of scope!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> for 1 i"ve been following his progress on the score...which i believe to be totally possible!!!!
> 
> #2 how is he a racist when he slamed your britishness not your race!!!!!!




dont tell me the brits are as bad as the canadiens...lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

this whole thing really seems like you guys cant believe ur about to get ur score PWNED from a 939 board ....and due to ur poop ability to run the components for what they are worth.......wow seems like someone was about to get their e-penis smacked and wasn't to happy about it.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

If the result was obtainable then he wouldnt of minded backing it up would he!

I like the way you all decide to put your two penath in!

And remember the majority of you "Americans" are of british decent


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

but if u knew ur history most of us left cus it sucked there!!!!!!!!

u know ...kings, queens ,tyranical reigns...u know!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

majority? maybe but not me my family goes back to the days of hitler in germany and before that..  Sie fickend Idioten!!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> this whole thing really seems like you guys cant believe ur about to get ur score PWNED from a 939 board ....and due to ur poop ability to run the components for what they are worth.......wow seems like someone was about to get their e-penis smacked and wasn't to happy about it.



You have your opinion and I think it stinks mate! If your the daddy of oc'ing then lets see some results to prove it! 

I aint bothered about the size of my "e-penis" when my girlfriend is sitting right next to me and she can confirm the size of my none virtual penis


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> but if u knew ur history most of us left cus it sucked there!!!!!!!!
> 
> u know ...kings, queens ,tyranical reigns...u know!



Yeah ok mate, why didnt you get yourself a new language if it was that bad! 

And look at your Leader Mr Bush LmAo hes a joke, if our pants pm had a brain he wouldnt of went into a unjust war that was the worst thing you guys will be remebered for!

Now go and play with the traffic and get the thread back on course!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

i want to see verification get ur girl to hold her fingers an inch apart and get orb to verify that!!!!!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 28, 2007)

Well heres my score ,
bout time i to round to it.






ORB link

cheers Gam


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> i want to see verification get ur girl to hold her fingers an inch apart and get orb to verify that!!!!!!!



Ha ha, that made us chuckle


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

just seemed like it fit the mood!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> Well heres my score ,
> bout time i to round to it.
> 
> 
> ...



What driver are you using GAM? I beleive the ORB results only support upto 7.1 which is kinda pants I know, but I have turned scores that cant be confirmed correctly away! Sorry Bud


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont know....if u really want my 2 pennies,which at this point u prolly dont !   All scores should be orb analized and confirmed as heavyH20 said .....  so in my eyes unless they supplied it when u entered the score their scores are bunk....and u've taken alot of folk here at their word!


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> just seemed like it fit the mood!



Yeah, well remember that this mood was started by your pal Athlon and it was a bad idea wasnt it? If only he had got another score similar using the ORB then none of this would have happened!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

amen peet....all scores should be taken down unless they are orb verified and cpuz shuold be verified to


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

Wenn Sie gewusst haben, wie zu laufen ein Klub Sie wouldnt die Regeln ändern muss, während Sie gehen.. Trottel


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> i dont know....if u really want my 2 pennies,which at this point u prolly dont !   All scores should be orb analized and confirmed as heavyH20 said .....  so in my eyes unless they supplied it when u entered the score their scores are bunk....and u've taken alot of folk here at their word!



Alot of people on here are genuine honest people and ofcourse I have taken there word and screenie of result for a genuine score which arnt a fluke or made up! You look at the scores and tell me which you think are abit excessive and when I get back in later I will happily take alook and see what you think...


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 28, 2007)

Joe_Kamel said:


> Wenn Sie gewusst haben, wie zu laufen ein Klub Sie wouldnt die Regeln ändern muss, während Sie gehen.. Trottel



Roughly translated = You are a troll!!!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

Sie können sogar Ihre eigene Sprache deshalb dont Versuch verstehen zu verstehen, dass deutsch u fickt


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

Sie sollen Ihr Spielergebnis hinunter weil seines zu Tiefpunkt für Ihre Ausrüstungen nehmen


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2007)

compare spooky and formula....somethin seems way out of line there!!!!!!!!


oh and ur 3rd place holed on nvidia side has never been verified either!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe_Kamel (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah and check of giorgios and boneface...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 28, 2007)

I suggest we get a grip or more peeps will be taking a vacation... 

Mr Kamel you just added some more time to yours ... :shadedshu


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah, yes, now I see, AthlonX2 = Joe Kamel. Good call, Urlyin. The January 2007 registration date had me fooled.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I second that,
> 
> its a 694 point increase you got there athlon? Just doesnt add up to me!



Well the 7800gtx is a realy good card and has been overclocked to do better than the 7900's anyways.  AthlonX2 has never lied about a score why would he start now.  Also if you remember he has a record OC on a 939 board with his X2 3800.  His Orb is like mine we both paid for the program over the I-net(downloaded) and now it won't accept any more Orb verifications, IDK Y but it sucks and is a rippoff.

My 939 X2 3800 and X1900XTX scores a 5824 in 3DMark06; So, I know Athlon can get his rig up to 5323 with a X2 3800 and a 7800gtx.

I think ALCOPONE is just jealous that his INTEL rig can't keep up.  IMHO this thread is INTEL BIASED AND A BUNCH OF BS!!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 29, 2007)

I really don't understand why its so hard to verify its free you don't have to pay to be verified.You sign up free just like this forum username password boom your done and verified.Also i  think this thread is intel BIASED cause not matter whats said a intel conroe @3.5 beats all amd's sorry but the amd's 939 and am2 both keep up close but thats it.Also this thread is nvidia BIASED cause no matter what they at this moment have the better card.Anyone that cant get a orb link knowing its free is either real lazy or bullshit and they shouldn't post why they cant get the orb verify it.Why post pages of he did this he did that proove what you post get verified easy its free no one can argue you have proof!!!


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 29, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I really don't understand why its so hard to verify its free you don't have to pay to be verified.You sign up free just like this forum username password boom your done and verified.Also i  think this thread is intel BIASED cause not matter whats said a intel conroe @3.5 beats all amd's sorry but the amd's 939 and am2 both keep up close but thats it.Also this thread is nvidia BIASED cause no matter what they at this moment have the better card.Anyone that cant get a orb link knowing its free is either real lazy or bullshit and they shouldn't post why they cant get the orb verify it.Why post pages of he did this he did that proove what you post get verified easy its free no one can argue you have proof!!!



Because, like I said; for some reason ORB will not accept any more score uploads from either one of us.  And as for the Intel Bias, thanks I agree about that but not that intels are better than AMD's.  They each have their advantages.  Lazy and/or BS has nothing to do with the scores or ORB but a lot to do with you and Al.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Apr 29, 2007)

You said you paid for it now it don't work right sorry!!! So you uninstall it download the free version register with new name different email then it will work.Lazy or bull thats what im saying no one else and ill say it again its FREE!!!


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2007)

the thread is biased cause intel cpu's are quicker?, the thread is biased because nvidia cards are quicker?? explain, they just seem to be cold hard facts to me


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah this thread isn't biased at all hence the term "compilation" lol nvidia cards are faster now because ati hasn't released a new series, int's not a biased thing, its a fact. intel cpu's are faster now because of some ingenious techs, again a fact lol. 

not bias, fact and the numbers speak for themselves, no one on here is being flamed for their score, because we all realise that certain pieces of hardware perform better than others lol.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 29, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> yeah this thread isn't biased at all hence the term "compilation" lol nvidia cards are faster now because ati hasn't released a new series, int's not a biased thing, its a fact. intel cpu's are faster now because of some ingenious techs, again a fact lol.
> 
> not bias, fact and the numbers speak for themselves, no one on here is being flamed for their score, because we all realise that certain pieces of hardware perform better than others lol.



Ok, granted; but AthlonX2's score was not "out of the ordinary" therefore Biased thread/BS!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Because, like I said; for some reason ORB will not accept any more score uploads from either one of us.  And as for the Intel Bias, thanks I agree about that but not that intels are better than AMD's.  They each have their advantages.  Lazy and/or BS has nothing to do with the scores or ORB but a lot to do with you and Al.


 I can tell from Athlon's screen that you guys haven't updated to the latest version. The latest version won't show you the results on screen, even if you did buy it. You have to submit it to orb to get your results, period. They did that to combat piracy. The serial is linked to your ORB account. So now multiple people can't use the same serial. If you guys did truly buy it, all you have to do is download the latest update, and it will let you submit.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I can tell from Athlon's screen that you guys haven't updated to the latest version. The latest version won't show you the results on screen, even if you did buy it. You have to submit it to orb to get your results, period. They did that to combat piracy. The serial is linked to your ORB account. So now multiple people can't use the same serial. If you guys did truly buy it, all you have to do is download the latest update, and it will let you submit.



Now that's the nicest thing I've heard yet.  For me though it doesn't matter, IDGAD about scores.  As long as my kids rigs run good enough to pawn yous guys in COD2 Etc, than they are/I am happy.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I really don't understand why its so hard to verify its free you don't have to pay to be verified.You sign up free just like this forum username password boom your done and verified.Also i  think this thread is intel BIASED cause not matter whats said a intel conroe @3.5 beats all amd's sorry but the amd's 939 and am2 both keep up close but thats it.Also this thread is nvidia BIASED cause no matter what they at this moment have the better card.Anyone that cant get a orb link knowing its free is either real lazy or bullshit and they shouldn't post why they cant get the orb verify it.Why post pages of he did this he did that proove what you post get verified easy its free no one can argue you have proof!!!



Here here


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Now that's the nicest thing I've heard yet.  For me though it doesn't matter, IDGAD about scores.  As long as my kids rigs run good enough to pawn yous guys in COD2 Etc, than they are/I am happy.



IDGAD if your "kids" think or you think you "pwn" us that actually show the proof and is absolutely believeable scores!

If you dont care then stop flaming! Simple as...


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

I got my new opty and i cant even get it to 3ghz...barely 2.9, my old 185 did 3.1+   

n ive fooked summit up, Alcpone if you will allow me to post an orby ill get my system tweaked and working even if i gotta stay up all night.. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I got my new opty and i cant even get it to 3ghz...barely 2.9, my old 185 did 3.1+
> 
> n ive fooked summit up, Alcpone if you will allow me to post an orby ill get my system tweaked and working even if i gotta stay up all night.. lol



Go for it


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Go for it



cheerz bud, really dissapointed with this cpu stepping, im throwing 1.6 vcore at it and core1 keeps failing every time 

cant even use atitool anymore in vista, the settings dont stick and voltages reset each time 3dmark closes to start another test, using traytools atm

lol... and xp is stuck in diagnostic mode, cant get it out of it, so all its good for is superpi and science mark 2


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> cheerz bud, really dissapointed with this cpu stepping, im throwing 1.6 vcore at it and core1 keeps failing every time
> 
> cant even use atitool anymore, the settings dont stick and voltages reset each time 3dmark closes to start another test, using traytools atm



No worries,

The ATITool issues cant be related to the new cpu surely?


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> No worries,
> 
> The ATITool issues cant be related to the new cpu surely?



no, corse not, its vista, but dont traytools relax the memory timings when overclocking? if not thats cool


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> no, corse not, its vista, but dont traytools relax the memory timings when overclocking? if not thats cool



LoL, I was wondering what you were meaning! Ergh Vista, I wont even go there until SP1, really thinking about a 8800GTS atm???

£165 from ebuyer for the point of view flavour.. Just dont know, those 96 shaders are drawing me closer to the green side..


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> LoL, I was wondering what you were meaning! Ergh Vista, I wont even go there until SP1, really thinking about a 8800GTS atm???
> 
> £165 from ebuyer for the point of view flavour.. Just dont know, those 96 shaders are drawing me closer to the green side..



wow thats freaking cheap, the 320mb version?

im hoping to save up enuff for a crossfire hd2900 setup, tho im damn poor atm, oh well


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> wow thats freaking cheap, the 320mb version?



Yup, thats all I need, I game @ 1280x1024 so its gowd damn tempting LoL, should get £70 for my X1950Pro on fleabay if im lucky? So it might be a good deal to go ahead? IDK, the R600 just doesnt appeal much anymore for the price its going to be, its just not gonna be a good bang for buck imo...


----------



## mandelore (Apr 29, 2007)

where u from in newcastle? im from ryton btw


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> where u from in newcastle? im from ryton btw



Ahh right, I thought you were a southener... Im from nr hexham, Just its easier to put Newcastle in there...


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> IDGAD if your "kids" think or you think you "pwn" us that actually show the proof and is absolutely believeable scores!
> 
> If you dont care then stop flaming! Simple as...



Ok, put up then. Let me know what server you wanna go 'one on one' with my son on COD2 and we'll see who gets pwned.(check with Linkin before you embarress yourself!)


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2007)

Rofl...better get FRAPS to record this "action"! LoL. And post it here so we can see this amazing outcome, that is if there is to be any action beyond talkin' smack! Man I haven't played COD 2 for a looonng time! I may have to load it up once my PC's back together, glad you brought it up Namslas. 

But Alcpone has a good point, what's the point of flaming in a 3dMark 06 Score Thread if you don't care about the scores???? Looking to pick a fight? Let out some aggression? Bored? Lonely? Or just trying to get a good ol' COD 2 bout going? I sure hope it's the last one...and throwing your kid in the mix...what is this world coming to? hehe


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Rofl...better get FRAPS to record this "action"! LoL. And post it here so we can see this amazing outcome, that is if there is to be any action beyond talkin' smack! Man I haven't played COD 2 for a looonng time! I may have to load it up once my PC's back together, glad you brought it up Namslas.
> 
> But Alcpone has a good point, what's the point of flaming in a 3dMark 06 Score Thread if you don't care about the scores???? Looking to pick a fight? Let out some aggression? Bored? Lonely? Or just trying to get a good ol' COD 2 bout going? I sure hope it's the last one...and throwing your kid in the mix...what is this world coming to? hehe



Comming Soon the TPU COD2 One on One Deathmatch Server; and when everyone who wants to, gets their ranking, we can just play for the fun of it.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 30, 2007)

I bet five cookies on the winner!

No,make that 10!! im goin for the hardcore payout


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 30, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Ok, granted; but AthlonX2's score was not "out of the ordinary" therefore Biased thread/BS!



oh really?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=806239
 same cpu clock, yet much lower score, and this guy has his gpu clocked 45MHZ higher hmmm. and due to the multiplier his cpu is scoring higher than athlon x2's yet lower overall again hmm. and why's athlon x2's 2.0 score so much higher than his 3.0 score? this guys is about even. hmmm.

sniff sniff, what's that? is it bs? hmm I think so.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 30, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> oh really?
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=806239
> same cpu clock, yet much lower score, and this guy has his gpu clocked 45MHZ higher hmmm. and due to the multiplier his cpu is scoring higher than athlon x2's yet lower overall again hmm. and why's athlon x2's 2.0 score so much higher than his 3.0 score? this guys is about even. hmmm.
> ...



Wrong CPU wrong GPU
AthlonX2 has a X2 3800 and a 7800 GT OC,  Nice try but that link does not prove anything.
comparing that to a X24400 and a 7800 GTX or even the exact same CPU and GPU with a different MOBO is not the same thing.  You must be new at this!!


----------



## SpookyWillow (Apr 30, 2007)

no he actually has a gtx, if you read his post you would see lol.

his cpu isn't scoring that much either, he only gets 15 or so more points tahn me and i only ran it at 2500mhz and his is at 2700mhz.

i'd say its legit but its upto alcpone as its his thread


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Wrong CPU wrong GPU
> AthlonX2 has a X2 3800 and a 7800 GT OC,  Nice try but that link does not prove anything.
> comparing that to a X24400 and a 7800 GTX or even the exact same CPU and GPU with a different MOBO is not the same thing.  You must be new at this!!



  He has a 7800 GTX heres his profile so you can see for yourself http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=30837

and as for the cpu there the same specs and there @ the same speed the only thing there diff. model #'s and NM size thats it and he beats him with a lower clocks thats why it doesnt seem right


----------



## Grings (Apr 30, 2007)

stop filling this thread with speculative nonsense, if athlon had posted more info it would have been added, instead he went off on a tirade of abuse worthy of a temp ban


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 30, 2007)

We all know what is what so lets not humour them anymore and just not reply to there flaming! I for one am bored of there childish ways!


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 30, 2007)

SpookyWillow said:


> no he actually has a gtx, if you read his post you would see lol.
> 
> his cpu isn't scoring that much either, he only gets 15 or so more points tahn me and i only ran it at 2500mhz and his is at 2700mhz.
> 
> *i'd say its legit but its upto alcpone as its his thread*



Exactly !   knock it off the bickering guys... if you see something that is out of sorts then by all means send Al a PM ... enough of the public bickering thread nonsense...  

Al I haven't gone through all the post but possibly when a score is in question go into ORB with the persons rig stats and make a comparsion ... make your call and be done with it ..


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 30, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Ok, put up then. Let me know what server you wanna go 'one on one' with my son on COD2 and we'll see who gets pwned.(check with Linkin before you embarress yourself!)



Um Yeah....Im not swawesometastic at COD2, but Id like to think I am decent at it.  But Nammy's boy had a 2:1 kill ratio against me.  He is DAMN GOOD!   Anyways Ima post my 06' score soon, Al.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 30, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Anyways Ima post my 06' score soon, Al.



Cool  

Ive just bitten the bullet and bought a Palit 8800GTS 320Mb and it will be here tomorrow  

So I will have to run it in abit then clock it and see what I get


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 30, 2007)

httpservice.futuremark.comorbresultanalyzer.jspprojectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9057253
Score: 3844
Cpu@ 2.79
Gfx@ 649/850(1.7Ghz effective)


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cool
> 
> Ive just bitten the bullet and bought a Palit 8800GTS 320Mb and it will be here tomorrow
> 
> So I will have to run it in abit then clock it and see what I get



don't believe you , R600 releases in 2 days...


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Comming Soon the TPU COD2 One on One Deathmatch Server; and when everyone who wants to, gets their ranking, we can just play for the fun of it.



Sweet, well let me know when ya get it up and running! I can't wait to get my MB back and fire up that game now...it's been so long since I've played it, I'm itching for it!


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2007)

Here's my theory on the R600...it will be even or marginally less than the 8800 performance wise at launch and a small margin better (maybe) when better drivers/support is released in the future, and the truth of DX10 will be revealed, I think it will be an ugly dissapointing mess, let's just hope I'm wrong. I think that as far as top of the line goes, NV has the pot-o-gold ATM, and they deserve the right to it for now...can't have a continuous tug of war battle without both sides winning here and there. But I believe the real battle is in the middleground. It's where the popularity is and shows who's willing to keep what performance option to gain customers and who's cutting off the top end too much. Take the x1950 vs 7900gs for instance...seems these two are competetive, but the x1950 wins in most bouts with the exception of GL. I think AMD is pushing too hard on ATI to go a different direction, and ATI isn't coping too well with it, and it will show in the future products...

But the mid-range will be the best competition, and that's where NV got sloppy...cutting bandwidth and shaders by a pretty extreme ammount. We'll soon see if AMD/ATI will continue to throw in all that they promise and have done in the past. If they just happen to "accidentally" release a card with an unlockable GPU...well yeah they're gonna take a loss at the top end, but if they're already losing, might as well tally up higher sales and output on the mid end. 

Things will be interesting for sure, Nvidia will stay very competetive..and with their current backing and support it's getting easier for them to do so...I bet there will be another mid range card that will be closer to the 8800GTS than their current offerings sooner than later, and ATI will still release their products as ATI always has, but mother AMD will be pushing for their universal all-in-one style. I'm not saying AMD is evil or bad or horrible for this, but it may hurt ATI in the high end on this release until all their inner company bugs are worked out.

And Alcpone, congrats on the purchase, I hope it exceeds your expectations, and who can blame you for going to the green side at this point in time? With the current options, if you want more than the 1950, that is your option! I haven't had a NV card since my MX440 64MB card, but that blew away my old Rage card! I still wish 3dfx coulda stayed competetive, I loved my old Voodoo Banshee 16mb card...ahh the good ol' days!

Well agree with me or not, that is my ideas on the future...it's gonna be rough going on ATI, and I think their best competetive hope is mid-range.


----------



## mandelore (May 1, 2007)

you really are making assumptions on dx10 performance, when none can be made. My personal thoughts tho are that its gonna wipe the flaw with 8800 series at dx10, based on the architecture of the core etc, which is talked about http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=326522#post326522

again, we gotta wait for actual benchies.....


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Here's my theory on the R600...it will be even or marginally less than the 8800 performance wise at launch and a small margin better (maybe) when better drivers/support is released in the future, and the truth of DX10 will be revealed, I think it will be an ugly dissapointing mess, let's just hope I'm wrong. I think that as far as top of the line goes, NV has the pot-o-gold ATM, and they deserve the right to it for now...can't have a continuous tug of war battle without both sides winning here and there. But I believe the real battle is in the middleground. It's where the popularity is and shows who's willing to keep what performance option to gain customers and who's cutting off the top end too much. Take the x1950 vs 7900gs for instance...seems these two are competetive, but the x1950 wins in most bouts with the exception of GL. I think AMD is pushing too hard on ATI to go a different direction, and ATI isn't coping too well with it, and it will show in the future products...
> 
> But the mid-range will be the best competition, and that's where NV got sloppy...cutting bandwidth and shaders by a pretty extreme ammount. We'll soon see if AMD/ATI will continue to throw in all that they promise and have done in the past. If they just happen to "accidentally" release a card with an unlockable GPU...well yeah they're gonna take a loss at the top end, but if they're already losing, might as well tally up higher sales and output on the mid end.
> 
> ...



Thats a good theory you got there  

I just hope I dont live to regret my purchase, I doubt I will, the drivers have seen a massive improovement over the last week or so on the 8800's with a 500+ increase being the norm on '06  

I had a MX440 64Mb jobba back in '02, it was a great card and the only other nvidia card ive had was a FX 5600 Ultra which was a good card to for what I used it for and I got it for free from my I.T Tech days as a bonus from my boss (few years ago now)

I will tell you how I get on with my 8800GTS, just want to run it in abit before I decide to push it and ive got my watercooling to keep it mice and cool


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> don't believe you , R600 releases in 2 days...



2 days? I thought they were releasing half way through may? I dont really care anymore about the hype, if they are sooo great I will wait for prices to come right down before I even think about the change back!

Just waiting right now for the delivery guy to get a wriggle on, A BT engineer is scheduled to sort my 8Mb broadband out today aswel, so today is gonna be a sweet day


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> httpservice.futuremark.comorbresultanalyzer.jspprojectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9057253
> Score: 3844
> Cpu@ 2.79
> Gfx@ 649/850(1.7Ghz effective)



Can you repost your orb link correctly, I tried to get it going even adding :// and couldnt


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What driver are you using GAM? I beleive the ORB results only support upto 7.1 which is kinda pants I know, but I have turned scores that cant be confirmed correctly away! Sorry Bud




Hey sry its been a few days lol, but how do i check what drivers i have ? 

cheers 
Gam


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> Hey sry its been a few days lol, but how do i check what drivers i have ?
> 
> cheers
> Gam



Probs easiest way is to run device manager and get the driver info that way!

Ive just realised you've got a nvidia card, have you reinstalled your drivers recently? If you haven't then go and download the most recent driver and install that, uninstalling the previous one first then rebooting!


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Probs easiest way is to run device manager and get the driver info that way!
> 
> Ive just realised you've got a nvidia card, have you reinstalled your drivers recently? If you haven't then go and download the most recent driver and install that, uninstalling the previous one first then rebooting!



Ok cool ill go do that now


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 1, 2007)

open CCC, then press information center, then graphics software. The rest is obvious 

EDIT Oh you have nvidia, if you open up the Nvidia Control Panel then press system info/report (or something like that) then it will display driver number on screen. (sorry for vagueness- i dont have an nv within reaching distance )


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

Ok new drivers in forceware 93.71 latest for the geforce 7XXX, do i need to run 3d mark again ?

cheers


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> Ok new drivers in forceware 93.71 latest for the geforce 7XXX, do i need to run 3d mark again ?
> 
> cheers



Yeah you do mate


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

Ok heres goes again  








Orby

Cheers


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> Ok heres goes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have alook @ the ORB result it says you are not running it @ default settings! You need to run it @ default for a accurate score compared to everyone else! Also your CPU-z screenie aint working LoL, you aint having much luck today are you


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

lol not realy, my antec 900 aint getting to me untill friday either , got its 11:45 i already need to get drunk , ok ill try again


----------



## Gam'ster (May 1, 2007)

Ok lol here i go
Orby

Cpu-z 

let me know if u still need a screeny or this is good enough i registered with both the orb and cpu-z lol, i aint stoping till im on that list  



EDIT nvm orb broke ill re link it when i fix it


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2007)

Gam'ster said:


> Ok lol here i go
> Orby
> 
> Cpu-z
> ...



Your not running it at the Default Settings @ Resolution 1280x1024 

Just Click the Default button, Alcpone is not going to accepted it cuz its not the Default Settings like every one elses


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you repost your orb link correctly, I tried to get it going even adding :// and couldnt



http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9057253

Sorry about that I think the mouse did something weird when I highlighted the address to copy&paste.


----------



## Alcpone (May 1, 2007)

I will update the 1st page tomorrow, 

Just got my rig back up and running after bleeding the air from my water system and sticking my 8800GTS in! Ive installed atitool 26 beta and the fan control isnt a option in settings, its only running @ 60% and its idleing @ 50*, when I run the 3d box it goes to 65* but the fan stays @ 60%   Is there a better tool for the 8800 that you guys can point me in the direction of? Also in the properties of atitool its says its 256bit mem bus, that cant be right either!!! Im monitoring the fan/temps with everest 2007 to make sure things are ok!

P.S - Im using the stock cooler until ive run it in for a few days then I will put my water block on it and clock it, always better to make sure it isnt DOA before messing with the cooler imo!

Cheers guys


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I will update the 1st page tomorrow,
> 
> Just got my rig back up and running after bleeding the air from my water system and sticking my 8800GTS in! Ive installed atitool 26 beta and the fan control isnt a option in settings, its only running @ 60% and its idleing @ 50*, when I run the 3d box it goes to 65* but the fan stays @ 60%   Is there a better tool for the 8800 that you guys can point me in the direction of? Also in the properties of atitool its says its 256bit mem bus, that cant be right either!!! Im monitoring the fan/temps with everest 2007 to make sure things are ok!
> 
> ...


Did you try Rivatuner? http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner&menu=8
Oh, and YOU TRAITOR!!!!!!! lol j/k

I'm still gonna hold off to see what happens when ATI releases theirs, but that 640MB GTS does look mighty fine. lol


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

Ive tried rivatuner, it still dont give me a option to increase the fan speed? It dont matter though! Temps arnt bad! Im getting a new psu as ive noticed a high pitched squeal coming from either the card or my psu when I have everthing plugged in and when I disconnect a few things, i.e dvd-rw and a 2nd hdd it goes away, I think a higher rated psu is a good idea anyway, it will be better for getting a better clock, both on the card and the rest of my rig!

Im very happy with it though, just dont know how long I sghould leave it at stock until I clock it? Any ideas 8800GTS owners?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 2, 2007)

Damn there's no way I'm going to be able to beat xtant if he's got RAID...


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn there's no way I'm going to be able to beat xtant if he's got RAID...



RAID sucks.... from someone who has had RAID in teh past


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> RAID sucks.... from someone who has had RAID in teh past



Raid has never interested me much, too much of a headache for little return I think! 

Goku is your ram the orange heat sink variety? I have the orange stuff and I would be interested if you had the same, then I know I could get somemore out of mine with a fiddle about


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> you really are making assumptions on dx10 performance, when none can be made. My personal thoughts tho are that its gonna wipe the flaw with 8800 series at dx10, based on the architecture of the core etc, which is talked about http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=326522#post326522
> 
> again, we gotta wait for actual benchies.....



Yep, I know I'm making assumptions, I generally assume towards the low end so if it is better than expectied, not only am I relieved but actually impressed. But take a look at all other recent releases, whether it be drivers or operating systems, they're not quite up to the hype or guarentee. If DX10 releases and is not an ugly disaster I will be very happy...not enough to run out and replace my x1950...but to consider upgrading it down the road when it's more widely used and supported. 

I just don't think that DX10 will live up to the hype, and like you said we gotta wait for the benchies...you set your expectations high, I'll go for the low and it'll probably end up in the middle! hehe, seems that's how it works anymore with so many variables and instances and issues...and plain old neglect. In the near future we will soon see...


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 2, 2007)

well damn alcpone I was hoping to beat you, but now you've moved on and my damn x1800 just bit the dust.
http://squeakfix.co.uk/v4/index.php?page=forum

and now I've a dilemma, no where to go, ati fan but no new cards. hmmm.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 2, 2007)

Alcpone i use riva tuner there's a opition in there that says something soft-mod.I also used n-tune but since i used the lastest version i can't get the performance tab to work and with n-tune you have to do it every time you restart  windows.But with riva tuner i was able to set the fan100% and overclock it to 600/900 when windows starts all by itself.Also i was overclocking it after my first stock benchmarks!!Just take your time with riva-tuner at first i couldn't figure it out but after a second look i was able to use fan control and overclock then have it automatically do it when windows start.


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Alcpone i use riva tuner there's a opition in there that says something soft-mod.I also used n-tune but since i used the lastest version i can't get the performance tab to work and with n-tune you have to do it every time you restart  windows.But with riva tuner i was able to set the fan100% and overclock it to 600/900 when windows starts all by itself.Also i was overclocking it after my first stock benchmarks!!Just take your time with riva-tuner at first i couldn't figure it out but after a second look i was able to use fan control and overclock then have it automatically do it when windows start.



Ok, I will have ago when my new psu comes tomorrow and I get my waterblock on and heat sinks! I haven't done a stock bench yet, thought it better not to until I get my power sorted properly, electrical noises sorta worry me, they arnt there @ the mo as ive disconnected non important devices for the time being! Cheers for the info


----------



## Grings (May 2, 2007)

in rivatuner on the main page theres the two lines with customise tabs in them (the first should say something like:320-bit G80 (A2,96sp) with 640MB DDR3, the second just says ForceWare detected), the first one has the fan controls in it(under the tab with a picture of a graphics card) and the second has the clock controls in it (also under the graphics card picture tab)


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

Cheers, I found it eventually LoL


----------



## theonetruewill (May 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cheers, I found it eventually LoL



Can you update my score, post at top of the page


----------



## Alcpone (May 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Can you update my score, post at top of the page



Sorry about that


----------



## Xtant25 (May 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn there's no way I'm going to be able to beat xtant if he's got RAID...



I dont really think my Raid set up has anything to do with my 3dmark score but it helps out alot in PCmark. Try using nvhardpage it has alot of tweaks that will help your score.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 2, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> RAID sucks.... from someone who has had RAID in teh past



Wow, you must be the RAID guru since you've used it in the past. I really hope you actually had decent hardware and did your homework on what RAID actually is. Since I have the feeling you're currently making a fool out of yourself by not giving any arguments for a very questionable opinion.

Either way, I'll make sure I'll tell all companies who have mission critical servers not to use RAID.

I have to add that 3Dmark doesn't give a whoop about your harddisk performance though.


----------



## strick94u (May 2, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Wow, you must be the RAID guru since you've used it in the past. I really hope you actually had decent hardware and did your homework on what RAID actually is. Since I have the feeling you're currently making a fool out of yourself by not giving any arguments for a very questionable opinion.
> 
> Either way, I'll make sure I'll tell all companies who have mission critical servers not to use RAID.
> 
> I have to add that 3Dmark doesn't give a whoop about your harddisk performance though.



I have just read this and I'm on my way home from work to take down the raid drive in my tower. Thank whoever that person is for saving my life?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

New score: 4285   I'm closing on you xtant!

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9089034

Does anyone have any tips on how to improve the SM2 score though? It seems much lower compared to other similar sytems.


----------



## techbuzz (May 3, 2007)

*My 3DMark06 Score*

Score: 9167
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/isacjcrouch/3DMark06Score.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/isacjcrouch/3DMark06ScoreDetails.jpg

Video: 610/875 (MSI 8800 GTS 320MB OC)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+@ 3014 Mhz (Stock)


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> New score: 4285   I'm closing on you xtant!
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9089034
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to improve the SM2 score though? It seems much lower compared to other similar sytems.



Nice score did you try that nvhardpage program yet? I still got a little more left in mine i'll try to make a few runs this weekend.


----------



## ace80 (May 3, 2007)

Finally new score with 2x x1800gto's both 16pp @627/729  






orb linky aswell- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1849787


----------



## Alcpone (May 3, 2007)

I will update now, just got my new 600w/32a psu connected, wanted to take the stock cooler off my 8800 but I aint got a screwdriver small enough   Have to get 1 tomorrow, then I can see what this babies got in it


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 3, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Nice score did you try that nvhardpage program yet? I still got a little more left in mine i'll try to make a few runs this weekend.



Never heard of it, trying it now.


----------



## Alcpone (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> New score: 4285   I'm closing on you xtant!
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9089034
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to improve the SM2 score though? It seems much lower compared to other similar sytems.



In the orb it says your gfx card clocks are 648/850, which is more or less what your last result clocks were and your cpu clocks are the same, can you confirm gfx card clocks with screenie and let me know how you got the extra points! Just have to make sure there is no error in the score


----------



## Alcpone (May 3, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> Score: 9167
> http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/isacjcrouch/3DMark06Score.jpg
> http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/isacjcrouch/3DMark06ScoreDetails.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you post a cpuz screenie


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> In the orb it says your gfx card clocks are 648/850, which is more or less what your last result clocks were and your cpu clocks are the same, can you confirm gfx card clocks with screenie and let me know how you got the extra points! Just have to make sure there is no error in the score



I used the nvhardpage tool and other coolbits registry tweaks. But you have to be really careful with that tool or 3dmark doesn't show anything on screen and you have to go back to default to allow you to see whats going on. Clocks were the same. Although the RAM is at tighter timings.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 3, 2007)

I ran 3Dmark 06, got 10.7K. I used that nvhardpage, optimized for performance, I got 9,8K. The program doesn't look very user friendly and I'm too lazy to run 3Dmark a zillion times. I don't like the program


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I ran 3Dmark 06, got 10.7K. I used that nvhardpage, optimized for performance, I got 9,8K. The program doesn't look very user friendly and I'm too lazy to run 3Dmark a zillion times. I don't like the program



Set it up to allow negative LOD bias move the slider all the way to the right for both directx and opengl it will improve your score. you can also force bilinear mipmaps hopefully that will help you out and improve your score.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Set it up to allow negative LOD bias move the slider all the way to the right for both directx and opengl it will improve your score. you can also force bilinear mipmaps hopefully that will help you out and improve your score.



I must say though Xtant its not very user friendly to newcomers to the program. By the way, envious of your GPU overclock. 740! I can't get past 660 without crashing. However my memory works like a treat.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I must say though Xtant its not very user friendly to newcomers to the program. By the way, envious of your GPU overclock. 740! I can't get past 660 without crashing. However my memory works like a treat.



Mines the oppsite i can clock the core up to the 750s but i cant get my memory past 769. nvhardpadge was just something i ran across and i tried it but yeah it takes a little time to figure everything out and get the best settings.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 3, 2007)

Alcpone im still workin on getting orb to work for me , i will get on that list !!!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 back in tha hizouse!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

OK tonight my mission is to pass Xtant. I will be victorious or fail miserable and destroy my hardware. Goodbye fellow warriors


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK tonight my mission is to pass Xtant. I will be victorious or fail miserable and destroy my hardware. Goodbye fellow warriors



Good luck man im sure you can with that memory clock.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Good luck man im sure you can with that memory clock.



Thanks, but I know what'll happen. I'll get 4305 and then you'll give me the old, "Oh I ran it again and guess what.." 

My mission is to beat you!  NO but serious I'm still jealous of the might oc of your core. 740 from 560....phew!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks, but I know what'll happen. I'll get 4305 and then you'll give me the old, "Oh I ran it again and guess what.."
> 
> My mission is to beat you!  NO but serious I'm still jealous of the might oc of your core. 740 from 560....phew!



Its volt modded i can get it up around 752.... lol i might try to make a run or two later tonight see if i can improve a little.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9101184

*4309!* 

Beat ya Xtant, now lets see what more I have to do to beat you next time. This is one hot competition, but thanks for putting me in the right direction  Your Ace, and the battle is on, core oc's vs memory oc's. Btw I think I can reach ....877 memory, just give me a sec or two!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

OK ok  night or two 

And maybe someone will have pencil modded by then MU HAHAHAHA...HAHA....HA...ha...........ha?

 (that was supposed to be a menacing laugh - it failed)


----------



## Xtant25 (May 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK ok  night or two
> 
> And maybe someone will have pencil modded by then MU HAHAHAHA...HAHA....HA...ha...........ha?
> 
> (that was supposed to be a menacing laugh - it failed)



Nice score... i just got home and i guess im going to make a few runs and see if i cant top it.


----------



## Alcpone (May 4, 2007)

Got around to getting the stock cooler off my 8800, took a while to tease it off, but I got there in the end, the gpu is hugeeeeeeee, and apart from cooling that with my waterblock which just fits it, the memory needs cooling (obviously) and the vrm's and a chip that looks like a rialto, sooo... I have gone ghetto on it and cut up my zalman ali heat sinks for the vrm's and rialto lookalike and im getting some copper sinks for the ram! Only problem I have had is the bolts that keep the block on are to big for the holes on the pcb so my bro is going to bring his drill up tomorrow so I can get them through, I will take it easy dont worry, I aint got any intentions of murdering it  

Look forward to getting some decent clocks for all my cooling efforts  

Should have a result to add tomorrow or sunday


----------



## theonetruewill (May 4, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Nice score... i just got home and i guess im going to make a few runs and see if i cant top it.



Well I also have a secret ace up my sleeve, but I'll reveal it when you get your next score up!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well I also have a secret ace up my sleeve, but I'll reveal it when you get your next score up!



It might be a little while before i do i have cpu issues i made 4 runs lastnight and my cpu score wont go over 1150 its usually 1380 to 1400 so i dont know.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> It might be a little while before i do i have cpu issues i made 4 runs lastnight and my cpu score wont go over 1150 its usually 1380 to 1400 so i dont know.



Sure thing, I'd check your services in the background. Msconfig and then google any you don't know. CVheck whats running on startup too. And disable windows if you have it.defender. I can't remeber the service, but it could be making all the difference.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Sure thing, I'd check your services in the background. Msconfig and then google any you don't know. CVheck whats running on startup too. And disable windows if you have it.defender. I can't remeber the service, but it could be making all the difference.



I went ahead and did a clean install of xp lastnight it got my scores back on track now im just trying to tweak my card so i can beat that score


----------



## Alcpone (May 6, 2007)

I have got it clocked up abit, haven't pushed it too hard yet, im abit wary for some reason! LoL, dont want to break my new toy just yet  

I have posted a comparison from stock everything to clocked atm! Not a bad jump in performance


----------



## Xtant25 (May 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I have got it clocked up abit, haven't pushed it too hard yet, im abit wary for some reason! LoL, dont want to break my new toy just yet
> 
> I have posted a comparison from stock everything to clocked atm! Not a bad jump in performance



Looking good man the second score looks very good....dont worry it wont break


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Looking good man the second score looks very good....dont worry it wont break


And if it does, that's what rma is for. lol


----------



## Garb3 (May 6, 2007)

just a quick question what settings are you all using like aa, filtering and sm.2 or sm.3 and which tests 

sorry if it seems like a daft question :shadedshu


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

*F***ked up my 7600GT*



Xtant25 said:


> I went ahead and did a clean install of xp lastnight it got my scores back on track now im just trying to tweak my card so i can beat that score



I fucked up my card.  I can't play any games, I got the memory to oc to 1.8Ghz effective and it worked like a charm for 2 days, then decided I'd do a run of 3dmark06..... Computer started, and I thought why not some bf2142. game crashed 16 times. So did FEAR combat and every other game even at default speeds. The computer just crashes sometimes BSOD sometimes not. I am well and truly buggered - no games including 3dmark06 work. Could try an RMA but ebuyer ran out of this model and its my fault so I dunno if I could actually be that dishonest.  I'm gonna investigate the card tonight and check all the voltages etc. Out comes the soldering iron.


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> just a quick question what settings are you all using like aa, filtering and sm.2 or sm.3 and which tests
> 
> sorry if it seems like a daft question :shadedshu



Everything on default, no aa or anything, aslong as its 1280x1024!


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I fucked up my card.  I can't play any games, I got the memory to oc to 1.8Ghz effective and it worked like a charm for 2 days, then decided I'd do a run of 3dmark06..... Computer started, and I thought why not some bf2142. game crashed 16 times. So did FEAR combat and every other game even at default speeds. The computer just crashes sometimes BSOD sometimes not. I am well and truly buggered - no games including 3dmark06 work. Could try an RMA but ebuyer ran out of this model and its my fault so I dunno if I could actually be that dishonest.  I'm gonna investigate the card tonight and check all the voltages etc. Out comes the soldering iron.



Oh dear...

Sounds like its screwed, dunno if there is anything you can do once you've cooked it


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

righty ohhh then i'll post some screenies soon


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

right now for the daft question how do i post my screenie cause the file is bigger and what yer allowed to upload


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Did you print screen and ctrl + v it into paint and save as a jpeg?


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

nor its a bitmap image does that make a differance like


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

well yeah lol, it will be a massive file, jpeg will be smaller


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

right i changed it to jpeg(didnt think it would make a differance 

anyway i did think that i would get a better score than that i guess i will just have to oc a bit more and see what i get


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> right i changed it to jpeg(didnt think it would make a differance
> 
> anyway i did think that i would get a better score than that i guess i will just have to oc a bit more and see what i get



Aint to shabby, get clocking   What clocks are your gfx core and mem?


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

well saying that like i just had a quick look at the first page and that score would put me in at around 12th place  so its really that bad but i think that i can get better if i get me procy up to around 3.0Ghz and get me x1950pro 625/730 i think that should give me a little boost like

edit: at the min there at 621/700 cant seem to get them stable at the min and me bios does not have a voltage table in it


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

So that run was @ 625/730?

Was thinkin lol, the pro's only go up in 7's!


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

right well i'm off to the amd oc club to see if i can remember how not to blow me procy up again lol and try and reach 5600 then i will be pleased lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Sounds like its screwed, dunno if there is anything you can do once you've cooked it



I'm so screwed, I blew all my money on this computer and now I've got revsion for my GCSE's with no computer games to distract me..... Just how my evil parents wanted, damn them, damn them all!

No but seriously I don't know what I can do. I could blow my uni savings on it, but I don't know if they actually exist let alone the account number...hmmmm seems the only way to get thorugh this difficult time is to resort to robbing banks or those quaint little corner shops - aren't they just adorable 

Yes...Yes I am going mad, help me....please...God help me


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

Just rma it, and forget to mention the overclocking part. lol


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

just rma it you should be fine u might get a batter card since there are none of yours in stock

edit: yer beat me to it lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just rma it, and forget to mention the overclocking part. lol



Yeah but isn't that just a blatant lie. I dunno, it is my fault...,or maybe I can blame it on Jesus! ..............No...no I can't blame it on Jesus.... I'll think about it, who do I rma it to, manufacturer or retailer if it comes to it?


----------



## techbuzz (May 7, 2007)

Opps. Sorry Alcpone. Here you go:


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2007)

In 8 more days my 2900xt will be in my system and I will try to gain ATi some respect.


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

you should rma it bk to the retailer. then if that doesnt work then the manufacturer(pardon the spellin its gettin late


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah but isn't that just a blatant lie. I dunno, it is my fault...,or maybe I can blame it on Jesus! ..............No...no I can't blame it on Jesus.... I'll think about it, who do I rma it to, manufacturer or retailer if it comes to it?


Whomever gives you the least hassle. And to be honest, if it ran stable for days, and showed no signs of overheating, it may have just been defective to begin with.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9101184
> 
> *4309!*
> 
> Beat ya Xtant, now lets see what more I have to do to beat you next time. This is one hot competition, but thanks for putting me in the right direction  Your Ace, and the battle is on, core oc's vs memory oc's. Btw I think I can reach ....877 memory, just give me a sec or two!



Well i finally got everything running good and i have a new score of *4362*.....http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1885108 eVGA 7600GT @745/777


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

erocker said:


> In 8 more days my 2900xt will be in my system and I will try to gain ATi some respect.



Cool  

Are you going to build a new rig to accomodate it?


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

oc'ed me procy to 2.93Ghz  and card to 621/ 721  and it only got an extra 20 points lol:shadedshu


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Well i finally got everything running good and i have a new score of *4362*.....http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1885108 eVGA 7600GT @745/777



Well done mate, I think I've fixed my card. FUCK YEAH! I basically used driver cleaner on it, then took off the cooler, put some AC 5 on the core, and put a small pencil line over one of the resistors for the memory(like the voltmod - to give more power to the VRAM's) to give the card some more voltage, as I thought that might have been the problem. Works now. Oh did I mention, getting a new PSU in a week, to replace my crappy one and gonna get another 1GB of RAM. With the new PSU, I should manage an oc around 2.9-3.0 and then more ram should also help my score. Till then my friend, till then.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well done mate, I think I've fixed my card. FUCK YEAH! I basically used driver cleaner on it, then took off the cooler, put some AC 5 on the core, and put a small pencil line over one of the resistors for the memory(like the voltmod - to give more power to the VRAM's) to give the card some more voltage, as I thought that might have been the problem. Works now. Oh did I mention, getting a new PSU in a week, to replace my crappy one and gonna get another 1GB of RAM. With the new PSU, I should manage an oc around 2.9-3.0 and then more ram should also help my score. Till then my friend, till then.



Well thats good to hear your card isnt fried.... im thinking about buying a new board so i can oc my cpu since im using a dell and i cant at the moment should help my score a bit.


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Well thats good to hear your card isnt fried.... im thinking about buying a new board so i can oc my cpu since im using a dell and i cant at the moment should help my score a bit.



yep thats going to crush him  unless he voltmods his like yours he might have a chance


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Well ive got myself 10855, before I got the card I said I would be happy with 11k, so ive got a little more tweaking to do, I want to beable to play with the stream processors aswel, just have to work that out now, if anyone has any ideas please let me know


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Well ive got myself 10855, before I got the card I said I would be happy with 11k, so ive got a little more tweaking to do, I want to beable to play with the stream processors aswel, just have to work that out now, if anyone has any ideas please let me know



can you oc your cpu more ?


----------



## Xtant25 (May 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Well ive got myself 10855, before I got the card I said I would be happy with 11k, so ive got a little more tweaking to do, I want to beable to play with the stream processors aswel, just have to work that out now, if anyone has any ideas please let me know



What program are you using to oc if any?


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 7, 2007)

alcpone, if i was you I would edit the bios to do overclocking...
all the files you require are at:
http://www.mvktech.net


----------



## Grings (May 7, 2007)

flash your bios with nibitor? it dosent look hard to do


----------



## Alcpone (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info lads  

I cant really get a better OC on my cpu because my mobo doesnt have a divider for the ram, so it has to be 1:1 or higher!

I havent given the ram more than 2.3v (2.1v stock) just abit warry, they are pretty cool when i touch em running memtest x2 plus I have a 80mm fan directly on them! Highest ive had the volts for the cpu have been 1.41v, from what ive heard today people have given theres a hell of a lot more   So maybe I could try that!

If I edit & flash the bios will I get a better OC as opposed to using ATItool?


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

just thought i would give yer and updated score i just done  

sorry it cut to pieces but the file was to big to upload even as a jpeg


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

that should put me one place up into 11th lol

edit whoops thats 20 points short of 11th lol


----------



## Xtant25 (May 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thanks for the info lads
> 
> I cant really get a better OC on my cpu because my mobo doesnt have a divider for the ram, so it has to be 1:1 or higher!
> 
> ...



I used ATItool on my last run and it worked pretty good but the 8800 is a different thing so im not sure but have you tried using that nvhardpage program i use it has alot of performance tweaks that might get your score up over 11k if you need any help with the settings in it just pm me i will do whatever i can to help you out.


----------



## Garb3 (May 7, 2007)

Alcpone can u update my score on the first page please if yer can


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yep thats going to crush him  unless he voltmods his like yours he might have a chance



Oh sorry did I hear the words...7600GT sli anyone....muhahahah.....ok thats not going to happen.......

Voltmod is my middle name! (well no it isn't actually, its Malcolm, but I just thought it was funny at the time....guess not)

The extra RAM and CPU oc will bring pwnage to you my child. I will destroy your pathetic attempt at rethronement! New motherboard eh? It may give you some advantage but I will learn....wait a minute how the hell are you doing this on a DELL!!! I mean how in hell? Right thats it I will have to beat you now, no I'm sorry you won't be able to beat me Its fate. Na ah! I will destroy DELL, just after I get that restaring order removed - I mean for goodness' sake, its not like I burned down his house, I merely burned down Michael Dell's _daughter's_ house.

EDIT: Just in case anyone thought this was a flame, I was just being extremely sarcastic, it was all in good fun.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh sorry did I hear the words...7600GT sli anyone....muhahahah.....ok thats not going to happen.......
> 
> Voltmod is my middle name! (well no it isn't actually, its Malcolm, but I just thought it was funny at the time....guess not)
> 
> The extra RAM and CPU oc will bring pwnage to you my child. I will destroy your pathetic attempt at rethronement! New motherboard eh? It may give you some advantage but I will learn....wait a minute how the hell are you doing this on a DELL!!! I mean how in hell? Right thats it I will have to beat you now, no I'm sorry you won't be able to beat me Its fate. Na ah! I will destroy DELL, just after I get that restaring order removed - I mean for goodness' sake, its not like I burned down his house, I merely burned down Michael Dell's _daughter's_ house.



Is this post directed at me? If it is i never said anything negative towards you the little competition between me and you has been fun i simply stated i need to buy a new board so i can clock my cpu witch will increase my score since my dell doesnt allow me to oc it so ive been running on videocard oc only. My pathetic attempt lol you might want to look at sm2.0 and sm3.0 scores on the orb my cpu is the only thing holding me back from putting up about 4500-4600 points so i really dont know where you are coming from with that post.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Is this post directed at me? If it is i never said anything negative towards you the little competition between me and you has been fun i simply stated i need to buy a new board so i can clock my cpu witch will increase my score since my dell doesnt allow me to oc it so ive been running on videocard oc only. My pathetic attempt lol you might want to look at sm2.0 and sm3.0 scores on the orb my cpu is the only thing holding me back from putting up about 4500-4600 points so i really dont know where you are coming from with that post.



Dude, I was kidding 

I'm damn impressed with your core, with my current setup I can't reach you and well done!  Good luck on the motherboard, hopefully give your pc a way better score as you'll probably be ble to upgrade to a core 2!

EDIT: even more impressed that you are managing this on a Dell, my worst enemy, lol.

Nah but seriosuly I hope my new upgrades will help my score a bit too.

EDIT: And also, your SM2/3 scores are out of this world for a 7600GT


----------



## Xtant25 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Dud, I'm kidding
> 
> I'm damn impressed with your core, with my current setup I can't reach you and well done!  Good luck on the motherboard, hopefully give your pc a way better score as you'll probably be ble to upgrade to a core 2!
> 
> EDIT: even more impressed that you are managing this on a Dell, my worst enemies! lol



Cool that just caught me off guard a little but yeah the dell i bought before i really knew anything about computers i really cant stand them either i have had tons of issues with it since ive had it so i figure i can buy a new board and use all my componets on it.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Cool that just caught me off guard a little but yeah the dell i bought before i really knew anything about computers i really cant stand them either i have had tons of issues with it since ive had it so i figure i can buy a new board and use all my componets on it.



ONe thing is for certain, with the 7600GT it seems core clock speed is worth more than memory. The memory doesn't have a significant enough impact. I tried again today with mem clocks of 1.74 and I only got 3 more points so the core is what I have to oc.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ONe thing is for certain, with the 7600GT it seems core clock speed is worth more than memory. The memory doesn't have a significant enough impact. I tried again today with mem clocks of 1.74 and I only got 3 more points so the core is what I have to oc.



Is yours a refernce 7600 board? if so i can point you in the right direction on volt modding the core just let me know.


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> I used ATItool on my last run and it worked pretty good but the 8800 is a different thing so im not sure but have you tried using that nvhardpage program i use it has alot of performance tweaks that might get your score up over 11k if you need any help with the settings in it just pm me i will do whatever i can to help you out.



I tried the hardpage tweak with neg LOD and got a worse score and it looked horrible, I havent gone back to it again, I am going to concentrate my efforts on the streams, I have nibitor so I will try some flashing after I know I cant get any more out of my cpu


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

well i've defo done it now i got a score of 5163


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

*Calling all 8800GTS owners...*

Ive read that the shader clocks go up with the core when clocked. is this true? Is there any program that shows you them in realtime?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 8, 2007)

It does and everest show's it..

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=070508/untitled.jpg


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

Wooo... thanks dude, just found it


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

*here is my score with my 6000+ set at 3.460ghz 11047*











this is with a single 8880gts 320 mb set to 596 core/ ram 1812

I think I can go higher but im tweaking my FSB /ram and chip


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

TRT you need to run it at default settings, 1280x1024 no aa or anything


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

I think it is set like that I'm running the free version at the default. I don't think you can change the resolution in the free version can you


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

*New faster score*


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

All the versions have 1280x1024 as default, every other score is that res and settings so you need to have yours the same or I cant add you!


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

how do I change it it won't let me. I haven't touched a thing


----------



## Alcpone (May 8, 2007)

Settings - change - 1280x1024


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

I cannot change the setting it's on the default now because it's posting my score on orb .To change it you need to buy it.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

You have to buy it and I do own it so I will get back to you


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

sorry my flate screen only supports 1440x900 can't play with you guys


----------



## DOM (May 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> sorry my flate screen only supports 1440x900 can't play with you guys



  That what I was thinking cuz you have a widescreen dont you have a spare laying around ?


----------



## strick94u (May 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> sorry my flate screen only supports 1440x900 can't play with you guys


So does mine and its runs the defualt ok wonder whats going on


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

hes doesn't want the default he wants a higher resolution 1280x1024 not the default which is 1152x864


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 9, 2007)

The default for the free version is 1280x1024 maybe cause you have a widescreen its different???


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

After I downloaded it that what the default was. I put in my registration code and the highest I can run it at is 1440x900 so that must be why. Im hitting near in the 11600 range So I would image at the higher resolution it would be at about 11400 or so. O well would have been fun.


----------



## strick94u (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmm seems strange but ok maybe your screen is really an 18.76" widescreen


----------



## Xtant25 (May 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> After I downloaded it that what the default was. I put in my registration code and the highest I can run it at is 1440x900 so that must be why. Im hitting near in the 11600 range So I would image at the higher resolution it would be at about 11400 or so. O well would have been fun.



1280x1024 is the default for 3dmark06 and is a lower resolution than 1440x900 it should set the resolution to the default of 1280x1024 automatically when you install it but ive never ran it on a widescreen so maybe it doesnt.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

Here is a screen shot of my choices


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2007)

I had the same problem, trt. It's because you have the driver for your monitor installed. Go back to the generic MS PnP monitor driver, and you should be able to select 1280x1024. ANd honestly, I didn't see ant benefit to using the Samsung driver for my monitor, so quality shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2007)

my $0.02 - windows updates has samsung monitor drivers now, and they're quite pathetic. My 940N does 1280x1024 @ 75Hz - the driver locks it to 70, so if it installs on me, any games i had running at 75 will no longer start... very annoying.


----------



## Alcpone (May 9, 2007)

NM TRT, atleast you have the advanced version now thanks to yours truely   If you work out your monitor drivers and you can get a 1280x1024 result then I will happily add you!


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

Thx Alcpone but I acutually owned but my code malfuctioned and I got it to work finally but thx anyway.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

*Okay got it to work here is my first test*






not as the first time due to the resolution change. I think I can hit over 1100 but we will see


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2007)

So was it a monitor driver messin things up, trt?


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

*Even higher cracked 11000*






yes it was the monitor driver


----------



## Alcpone (May 9, 2007)

Cool, glad you sussed it out, I will update in a min!

I wish I could get my core up higher than 633 stable it would help me out alot with getting my 11k satisfactory mark  

Are you guys volting the core at all? In everest it says 3.49vcc, but in nibitor it gives options for 1.3, 1.4 and 1.5v??? I dunno  

Any advice welcome

P.S - I cant get anymore out of my CPU, ive hit the max for the DS3 so thats not a option for more points...


----------



## strick94u (May 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cool, glad you sussed it out, I will update in a min!
> 
> I wish I could get my core up higher than 633 stable it would help me out alot with getting my 11k satisfactory mark
> 
> ...



if I could get my cpu up it would cook look at the diff from to the others and my puny 3000 mhz


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2007)

*here is my best score think I'm maxed out now*


----------



## Alcpone (May 10, 2007)

strick94u said:


> if I could get my cpu up it would cook look at the diff from to the others and my puny 3000 mhz



How come you cant get it any higher?


----------



## strick94u (May 10, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> How come you cant get it any higher?



not sure I will try playing with the voltage tonight see where I can get it.


----------



## strick94u (May 10, 2007)

had to up the fsb volts and core volts to 1.5 to gain steady 3100 looks like I need to get better cooling to the cpu 






but its better and very stable
but my 1500 watt ups will now only run 23 minutes according to APC


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2007)

nice bench


----------



## strick94u (May 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> nice bench



What amazed me is how well the amd chips sail trough the 3rd 3d test on 06 its twice as fast as any c2d cpu. That 6000+ kicks ass. Think I'm going to try better cooling perhaps one of those tec coolers.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2007)

It is the floating point where the 64 shines but it gets killed by the core 2 Duo in interger calculation and thats how the Core 2 Duo beats it.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2007)

which test I'm not sure which one you mean what score can you tell me.


----------



## strick94u (May 11, 2007)

Im sorry in the hdr test 
HDR Tests
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0)
(FPS)	
44.86	

67.196	
2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0)
(FPS)	
54.192	

50.863	
just the first test it stomps me test two I barely beat it


----------



## Alcpone (May 11, 2007)

Ok, im interested in vmoding the mem and im wondering if anyone else has done it with much success on the 8800GTS 320???

Im just going to do a pencil mod and im wondering how easy it is to remove the lead if it doesnt make any difference?


----------



## Xtant25 (May 12, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ok, im interested in vmoding the mem and im wondering if anyone else has done it with much success on the 8800GTS 320???
> 
> Im just going to do a pencil mod and im wondering how easy it is to remove the lead if it doesnt make any difference?



I dont know much about the 8800 cards but the lead is easy to remove you can use an eraser or some rubbing alcohol and a q-tip. You might want to look on the vrzone forums they have a lot of volt modding guides thats were i got my info to do my 7600GT.


----------



## Alcpone (May 12, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> I dont know much about the 8800 cards but the lead is easy to remove you can use an eraser or some rubbing alcohol and a q-tip. You might want to look on the vrzone forums they have a lot of volt modding guides thats were i got my info to do my 7600GT.



Ive found a vmod on vrzone   I aint got a multimeter though so may have to get one before I attempt it! I am going to up the core volts in the bios and flash it and see if I can get anymore out of the core, the def voltage is 1.29v so I will take it to 1.35v and see what temps are like and give it another go


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 12, 2007)

lol alcpone didn't you just get that card? already gonna try to fry it?


----------



## Alcpone (May 12, 2007)

Nah it wont fry LoL, (touch wood) it wont, alot of people can get 675 out of the core and I cant get near, it aint for temps either its got to be down to power!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 12, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ive found a vmod on vrzone   I aint got a multimeter though so may have to get one before I attempt it! I am going to up the core volts in the bios and flash it and see if I can get anymore out of the core, the def voltage is 1.29v so I will take it to 1.35v and see what temps are like and give it another go



I didnt use a multimeter when i first did mine i just did a little at a time and watched my temps close but i did end up getting one still havent used it much though lol just take it slow you'll be ok...you should join the TPU HWBOT team we could use you.


----------



## Garb3 (May 12, 2007)

an updated score for al


----------



## Kursah (May 13, 2007)

Well got my system back up and running, now she's OC'd back to what it was, and suprisingly works with the same settings. I was able to come close to my best unofficial score (5552) and even closer to my official score (5513) in VISTA!!! I am stoked on this finding. I was even able to oc to 628/770 (before it was 621/770) and pass aquamark with memory up to 783! 

I may post the screen I took but it doesn't beat my current top official Xp Score so I see no point unless it's requested, but the score is: 5495! So I am happy I'm getting similar results in Vista now as XP, it's about damn time! Before the best I could muster was close to 5400, and nowhere near 5500. Something to do with 7.4 cats? Must be! Now if I can get into 5500 territory, or get a little more OC I could be onto something!


----------



## Alcpone (May 13, 2007)

Glad your up and running again  

As you posted already your best mark I will just leave that as it is! If you get a better mark then just post the screenie and I will update!

Once SP1 for vista comes out I think I will make the change, just have to wait and see, XP does everything I need it to and I know it pretty much inside out which is the main thing


----------



## Kursah (May 13, 2007)

Yeah..I still love Xp, and I have it loaded on my G/F's PC. But I like the challenge of making Vista work, and I'm getting it to work more for me than against me as of late. Plus it not random restarting and crashing so much helps...this new MB is so much more stable it's rediculous! I'm still working on getting my GPU up to 635...not having much luck, but I have hope if I can get 628 to work!


----------



## Boneface (May 14, 2007)

Here You go Al


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

If any of you 8800GTS owners wouldnt mind uploading your bios so I can pick through them and see if I can get somemore out of mine I would really appreciate it


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

Cheers Bone


----------



## Boneface (May 14, 2007)

np


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 14, 2007)

What do i use to get the bios???And when i figure it out ill gladly post it for ya!!!


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> What do i use to get the bios???And when i figure it out ill gladly post it for ya!!!



Atitool dumps it, settings > miselaneous > save vgs bios to file > zip and UL


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 14, 2007)

I used win rar to compress it then re-named it zip instead of rar.

What do i use to look at it????


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I used win rar to compress it then re-named it zip instead of rar.
> 
> What do i use to look at it????



Cheers, you need nibitor 3.4 to look @ and edit the bios!


----------



## Garb3 (May 14, 2007)

since yer asking for bios's has any1 got an msi radeon x1950 pro 256mb bios by anychance ????


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> since yer asking for bios's has any1 got an msi radeon x1950 pro 256mb bios by anychance ????



Ask in ketxxx thread on X1950Pro bios tweaking, if you trawl through the pages im sure there will be a bios suitable for you!


----------



## Garb3 (May 14, 2007)

there isnt i have looked  lol i really seem to have picked the wrong brands for all my stuff lol


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 14, 2007)

haha, you know the R600 launch was a failure when noone has posted their scores yet... 
Looks like I'm waiting for R650 tbh!


----------



## Alcpone (May 14, 2007)

Exceededgoku said:


> haha, you know the R600 launch was a failure when noone has posted their scores yet...
> Looks like I'm waiting for R650 tbh!



 

Im sure someone on here has got there hands on 1! I will be very interested to see the result of the masssssssive wait... Im well chuffed with my defection to the green side


----------



## Boneface (May 14, 2007)

Hey seeing as this has a lot of 8800gts s in here, i was wondering if anyone else wasnt able to use the fan control in ntune to up fan speed to 100. I havent been able for somereason now with xp or vista used to be albe to now i cant. Any ideas

Thanks Boneface


----------



## strick94u (May 14, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im sure someone on here has got there hands on 1! I will be very interested to see the result of the masssssssive wait... Im well chuffed with my defection to the green side



The first post on future mark is on 3dmark05 him against mine is this mine is over clocked 
3DMark Score
(3DMarks) 17235  

17242  


CPU Score
(CPUMarks) 8610  

6927  




Detailed Test Results


Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon
(fps) 64.3  

54.4  


GT2 - Firefly Forest
(fps) 50.2  

45.8  


GT3 - Canyon Flight
(fps) 101.4  

131.6  




CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1
(fps) 4.7  

4.7  


CPU Test 2
(fps) 7.1  

4.5

It did beat me but why no 06 marks listed yet?


----------



## Grings (May 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Hey seeing as this has a lot of 8800gts s in here, i was wondering if anyone else wasnt able to use the fan control in ntune to up fan speed to 100. I havent been able for somereason now with xp or vista used to be albe to now i cant. Any ideas
> 
> Thanks Boneface



it does seem that it dosent work fullstop, everyones getting this issue
rivatuners fan control does still work however


----------



## Boneface (May 14, 2007)

Grings said:


> it does seem that it dosent work fullstop, everyones getting this issue
> rivatuners fan control does still work however




Oh i know i just wanted to keep as little programs as possible on here but oh well ill stick riva tuner thanks for the help


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

*here is my score with my 3600x2 at 3.05ghz*


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

*here is a even faster 3600x2 speed unreal for 59.00*


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

I only allow 1 entry per flavour TRT, sorry dude, good to see the scores though


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

Just realised there is nothing I can do in the bios to up the gpu's voltage  unless a voltmod comes out!

Looks like my only chance of getting more out is by volt modding the memory, I might try relaxing the timings first and see if I can hit 1000 then gets me some lead in my pencil, whats the best pencil to use? 2b???


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

okay no problem the 3600x2 is my back up chip sold my 6000+.


----------



## strick94u (May 15, 2007)

damn good score on a 3600+


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> okay no problem the 3600x2 is my back up chip sold my 6000+.



Did you get what you wanted for it? How come you only kept it for a few weeks, what you gonna get?


----------



## strick94u (May 15, 2007)

ok the first two 2900 xt scores are posted on future mark first one posted early this am did not beat my non over clocked marks. #2 on an overclocked 6800 c2d is over 16000 single card.
Not sure about that one however if its true it handed me my ass on a plate and there is an ATI flag poking out of it


Nevermind it is crossfire pull the flag out please


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

Well it's not sold as of yet however it's very close to being gone. To tell the truth I bought it because I was tired of hearing a one side arguement about how great the C2D is (we know it's good) and I wanted to show how well a 6000+ could compete with a e6600, and as you can see it does very well. Also when more 64 bit programs come out we are going to see how well the 64 shines because it beating the C2D in performance there.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Just realised there is nothing I can do in the bios to up the gpu's voltage  unless a voltmod comes out!
> 
> Looks like my only chance of getting more out is by volt modding the memory, I might try relaxing the timings first and see if I can hit 1000 then gets me some lead in my pencil, whats the best pencil to use? 2b???



Yeah just use a regular #2 pencil its pretty easy as long as you know the correct resistor to shade.... Just make sure the pencil is nice and sharp if not its a pain you'll be shading forever and get no results.


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Yeah just use a regular #2 pencil its pretty easy as long as you know the correct resistor to shade.... Just make sure the pencil is nice and sharp if not its a pain you'll be shading forever and get no results.



Ok cool, will ask my little bro if hes got 1 in his pencil case


----------



## Garb3 (May 15, 2007)

i know this isnt for your 8800 but these are pic for a x1950 pro i just dont have the ball to try it yet lol


----------



## Alcpone (May 15, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Yeah just use a regular #2 pencil its pretty easy as long as you know the correct resistor to shade.... Just make sure the pencil is nice and sharp if not its a pain you'll be shading forever and get no results.



Will a Staedtler 120-HB be ok? Thats all hes got, i dunno if its graphite or lead?



Garb3 said:


> i know this isnt for your 8800 but these are pic for a x1950 pro i just dont have the ball to try it yet lol



I know im abit wary still lol, will build the bottle up after ive fiddled with my timings!


----------



## Xtant25 (May 15, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Will a Staedtler 120-HB be ok? Thats all hes got, i dunno if its graphite or lead?
> 
> 
> 
> I know im abit wary still lol, will build the bottle up after ive fiddled with my timings!



Should be ok i used a Berol 10C thats all i had so just give a try you can always remove it if it starts acting funny or anything.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Should be ok i used a Berol 10C thats all i had so just give a try you can always remove it if it starts acting funny or anything.



I've lowered my RAM timings from 5.5.5.15 to 4.4.4.12 with a slight drop in frequency so hopefull thatshould give me enough to get past you mate! 

But my last score really was my absolute max at those configurations. Whereas you've still got a bit to go as you can oc your cpu .


----------



## Xtant25 (May 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've lowered my RAM timings from 5.5.5.15 to 4.4.4.12 with a slight drop in frequency so hopefull thatshould give me enough to get past you mate!
> 
> But my last score really was my absolute max at those configurations. Whereas you've still got a bit to go as you can oc your cpu .



I was wondering what happened to you havent heard anything in a few days. That should help out some let me know when you get a new score.


----------



## renozi (May 16, 2007)

Hey this was done with a single Sapphire x1900xt @ 688core/792mem. Hopefully, there's enough info on the screenie, if not tell me and I'll do it again!  6964 3DMarks!


----------



## Alcpone (May 16, 2007)

Added   Welcome to the compilation  

Have you not tried using ATiTool to clock your card? I bet you would get a much better clock than using overdrive, you would hit 7000 easily


----------



## Grings (May 16, 2007)

still no r600 scores, bah


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2007)

Grings said:


> still no r600 scores, bah


This weekend from me. New psu comes today, and the card is due in tomorrow. Throwin it together Friday night/ Sat morn, then benches to follow.


----------



## Alcpone (May 16, 2007)

Cool Wile, you will take dom off the top spot, hes been wanting someone to play with for ages lol, looks like hes got his wish!


----------



## DOM (May 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cool Wile, you will take dom off the top spot, hes been wanting someone to play with for ages lol, looks like hes got his wish!



 thats not even a wish more like a death wish  I have no chance against that  

But theres  renozi & Exceededgoku  

Cuz Boneface sold his right ??


----------



## Alcpone (May 16, 2007)

Yeah bone went to the green side, im another one of the defectors


----------



## technicks (May 16, 2007)

I got a score to.


----------



## strick94u (May 16, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I have got it clocked up abit, haven't pushed it too hard yet, im abit wary for some reason! LoL, dont want to break my new toy just yet
> 
> I have posted a comparison from stock everything to clocked atm! Not a bad jump in performance



No guts no glory now push that thing Up do it now


----------



## Alcpone (May 16, 2007)

strick94u said:


> No guts no glory now push that thing Up do it now



I posted that ages ago, ive found a guy on vrzone who has vmodded his 8800 gts 320 to the max 740/1125  

Ive pm'd him to find out what hes done to get that and ive bought a multimeter with temp probe off ebay so until that comes i aint even gonna get it higher than 633/981


----------



## strick94u (May 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I posted that ages ago, ive found a guy on vrzone who has vmodded his 8800 gts 320 to the max 740/1125
> 
> Ive pm'd him to find out what hes done to get that and ive bought a multimeter with temp probe off ebay so until that comes i aint even gonna get it higher than 633/981



I Know I forget sometimes you guys are half my age or less and not making a pay check like mine yet. But when I was younger I was the same


----------



## renozi (May 17, 2007)

I was gonna get the R600 but the scores suck so bad, it saddens me. And there's no way I can beat Dom with my setup. He can clearly out-overclock me easily!


----------



## DOM (May 17, 2007)

renozi said:


> I was gonna get the R600 but the scores suck so bad, it saddens me. And there's no way I can beat Dom with my setup. He can clearly out-overclock me easily!



 Thats was my winter bench but I still can get it in the 7000's  

But im going to water everything's on but just need the Thermal Pads for the regcoolers as the paste was to thin and didnt want to put to much so hopfully this saturday I get them then im good to go to see what I can get on water 

Why dont you use ATItool to OC you card you can up the volts to get a better OC but use 0.26 cuz 0.27 doesnt work to good with making profiles and saving volts

Cuz your CPU is just 149 points lower then mine at 3760.8Mhz


----------



## overclocker (May 17, 2007)

Ok this is what i got with my x1600xt in crosfire not the fastes but not the slowest  4631


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

Got my 2900XT installed and running, but I can't get 3DMark to run now. It hangs on the splash screen. It fully loads 1 core while doing it too.


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

overclocker said:


> Ok this is what i got with my x1600xt in crosfire not the fastes but not the slowest  4631



Post your screenies and I will add you


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

Figured out why 3dMark06 won't run. It needs an update for the new card.

http://service.futuremark.com/support/search.jsp?cid=14&fid=1311


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

OK, here's my first run on the 2900XT. I had to downclock my cpu because it's too hot in the room for 3Ghz. So this run is at 2915 on the cpu. As you will see, the cpu is my bottleneck right now. I have the top AMD cpu spot with this card in ORB as of right now. Everything above me is Core2.

Once it cools down, and I get my 8-pin cable, I'll do some overclocking on both the card and my cpu.

Score=9682

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1970945


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

Ok I will add you now, you take the throne from dom, im sure he wont be to upset seeing as he has a X1950XT


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

Ive changed the rules so you can have multiple entries into the same list! Not a bad score, I wonder how far it will clock?


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

Not so fast. lol. I said screw it and bumped my cpu to 3Ghz, and gave the card clocks a little bump using the AMD GPU Clock Tool. 775 core/850 mem (up from 743/828).

Score=9901

I'll continue playing tomorrow. Off to bed for now.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1971199


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

Bed??? Youve just got a new toy to play with and your going to bed lol, you will be dreaming of how to volt it I bet


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Bed??? Youve just got a new toy to play with and your going to bed lol, you will be dreaming of how to volt it I bet


It's 7am here, I've already been up all night messin around with it.


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It's 7am here, I've already been up all night messin around with it.



Wooo, I thought I was bad with my 5am bedtimes (Occasionally) 

I would just try a power nap and then go the rest of day tired then you will be back on track for sleep pattern


----------



## technicks (May 17, 2007)

I got a update. 6225. Please check my thread for details. So i don't have to double post it. 
Thanks. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=339473#post339473


----------



## Alcpone (May 17, 2007)

technicks said:


> I got a update. 6225. Please check my thread for details. So i don't have to double post it.
> Thanks.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=339473#post339473



CPUz screenie and gfx clocks?


----------



## technicks (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I'll post them now.

http://img.techpowerup.org/070517/Capture017.jpg


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2007)

Woooot!! Broke 10k. Set the card clocks to 800/900 using Gpu Clock Tool.

Score = 10091

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1978522


----------



## renozi (May 18, 2007)

Congratz Wile E!! What do you think I'll make of it (if i bought one) with my E6700 @3.5GHz?? 11K+??  I can only dream.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2007)

Here's one that broke 11k with a Core2 @ 3.4

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1964675


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2007)

With a single core!?!?!  You sexy sexy man!!!


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> With a single core!?!?!  You sexy sexy man!!!


Who me? No, I'm on a dual core.


----------



## Alcpone (May 18, 2007)

Well im making head way in my quest for knolwedge in volt modding  

Got my multimeter today  

Next week im going to get a soldering iron and some vr's and some wire and some bottle to actually set to my 8800  

I have the correct info for some extreme clocks and I have the cooling to match so should be interesting what I can muster


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 18, 2007)

Lol, I'm going to install 3Dmark06 just to be the first Sempron owner on the list - if I beat anyone that will be the ultimate shame! Gone from 1.8GHz to 2.53GHz though, and it's only limited because my motherboard can't handle the chipset over 281MHz and won't let me chose a multiplier higher than 9x (I'm sure the CPU can handle more) so it's not a bad overclocker. All stock cooling ect. 

I'll try to post tomorrow if I remember - just under 40 seconds in SuperPi (as good as my old Athlon64 before I killed it).


----------



## Alcpone (May 18, 2007)

I wreckon 1500-1800 points lol


----------



## Maju (May 18, 2007)

Here are my results

not stupendous but adequate for my needs








cheers


----------



## Alcpone (May 18, 2007)

I wonder how you got a worse score to a lower clocked 3800+ and a X1950Pro?

You sure you are running @ default settings i.e.. no AA etc, with nothing else going on in the background?


----------



## Xtant25 (May 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Well im making head way in my quest for knolwedge in volt modding
> 
> Got my multimeter today
> 
> ...



Awesome cant wait to see your scores when you get it modded ive been doing a little of that myself the last couple of days on the memory of my card but i dont think my score is going much higher until i get a new board and oc my cpu hopefully soon...Good luck on the modding though


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2007)

how about posting my 3600x2 benches now that we can post more than one.


----------



## Maju (May 19, 2007)

Hi Alcpone



> I wonder how you got a worse score to a lower clocked 3800+ and a X1950Pro?
> 
> You sure you are running @ default settings i.e.. no AA etc, with nothing else going on in the background?



Don't know. Have just run 3d06 again with everything set to performance in CCC and it gave me 5584. The only extra thing running in the background was my logitech mouse.
Must admit i'm slightly stumped but don't know what to do to improve my cards performance.
I'm still running CCC6.14 Don't know if that would account for it?
 Is it worthhaving a go at playing with the memory timings on the GFX card ? if so do you know of a good guide.?
Also only have cheapo Corsair Ram (2gb)



Not sure how best to go about oc-ing this.

Thoughts and suggestions welcomed

Still, all said and done i've entered at No.11 so it's not all bad


----------



## DOM (May 19, 2007)

Maju said:


> Hi Alcpone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah thats a bad score even though you think "No.11 so it's not all bad"  

Well can you check what your PCI-E Link With is on CPU-Z

And try CCC 7.3 its the latest 3DMark06 Approved Drivers is says 7.3 but the link send you to 7.4  
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html


----------



## Maju (May 19, 2007)

Hi Dom_

Have looked at CPUz and link width is 16x

Shall dl and install latest drivers and see if that helps and thankyou for the input. I would like to get the most out of this card.


----------



## DOM (May 19, 2007)

Have you done a Disk Defrag. to your HD ?


----------



## Maju (May 19, 2007)

Haven't defraged HD for a couple of weeks - shall try next.
Have just installed latest CCC7-4 and run 3D06

(to Alcpone)
My new results are 5631








A bit of an improvement. Lets see what defaging the hd does

*OK. Defragged hd and score has now gone up to 5635. Small improvement.
Do you reckon it's worth having a go at the gfx card memory timings and/or main ram?
Cheers*


----------



## DOM (May 19, 2007)

Can you post the ORB link


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> how about posting my 3600x2 benches now that we can post more than one.



Done, I did only mean different cards but I have added cpu's aswel!


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

Maju, you defo sure you are running at default settings of 1280x1024, no aa, no aniso?

I would just leave your gfx memory timings as they are imo


----------



## Maju (May 19, 2007)

Hi Alcpone

I think so. When I start 3D06 it says res is 1280*1024, Anti Aliasing - None and Filtering - optimal

I've used CCC to set 
standard settings to performance
Anti Aliasing to use app settings
Adaptive Anti Aliasing disabled
Anisotropic Filtering to use app settings
Disabled Catalyst AI
Mip Map Detail Level to High Performance
and in more settings i've left support for DXT texture formats ticked

Once i've set these in CCC i've used ATItool to change the gfx clock's

Have just run 3d06 again with the above settings and it now scores 5661





Dom
Here is the address for the 3d06 score
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9323420
and a link to the saved 3d06 file (I don't have the registered version)
test 10.3dr

Any further help or suggestions gratefully recieved

Maju


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 19, 2007)

Could've been worse I guess... not bad for a £20 CPU.




I'll be building a new PC sometime soon so hopefully that'll be a little better!


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

Jimmy was that run @ that cpu clock or 2.53Ghz? Dunno if your using software to clock your cpu or not?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 19, 2007)

That was run at 2.529 GHz - AMD Cool 'n' Quiet brings down my CPU multiplier when I don't need the extra power. FSB is at 281MHz, the multi would have been at 9 (and the voltage is supposed to be 1.70V, but I'm not sure if my PSU is actually supplying that). That's the FSB maxed out, the CPU could definately go faster if my board would let it.


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

Ok sorted... I was pretty much spot on with my prediction


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, but at least it was at the top end of your prediction! I could probably push it over 1800 quite easily, might do that sometime but not right now... at least I can say I have the fasted Sempron on TPU!

I miss my Athlon


----------



## trt740 (May 19, 2007)

*Maxed performance setting everyday average clock*

I thought it might be fun to see what my card could do with everything maxed in Ntune to quality etc and the max resolution and setting in 3dmark06. With my video card set to 575/902 which is the factory OCed version of my 8800gts. Then I set  my CPU at 3.4ghz which is what I use it at everyday. 







I got hammered.


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

Geee, I wonder how far off from that score 1280x1024 max settings in 3dmark06 would be?


----------



## DOM (May 19, 2007)

@Maju Im sorry to say its your CPU thats bring your score down cuz its a single core but if you can play games with out any problems your good 

Also your ranked #2 in 3Dmark06 Your System Ranked Against Similar System Configurations


----------



## Maju (May 19, 2007)

Cheers Dom_

Yeah, fair to say it does allow me to play games without any probs at max settings. - so not really complaining. Wish I could justfy spending lots more money but alas I can't at the mo. ( Shall keep my eyes open for a s/h opteron 175 or suchlike though. )

And even though it's purely ego driven it's nice to know the 3d06 placement


----------



## DOM (May 19, 2007)

Maju said:


> Cheers Dom_
> 
> Yeah, fair to say it does allow me to play games without any probs at max settings. - so not really complaining. Wish I could justfy spending lots more money but alas I can't at the mo. ( Shall keep my eyes open for a s/h opteron 175 or suchlike though. )
> 
> And even though it's purely ego driven it's nice to know the 3d06 placement



 at least your happy with your rig 

Im finally going to start mine back up today I hope {crosses fingers} its been down for like over a month right now im leak testing again and hope to get her going


----------



## thebeephaha (May 20, 2007)

Heres mine:

Mobo: Asus P5N32-E SLI
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e4300 OC'd to 3.3GHz from 1.8GHz
RAM: 2x1GB DDR2-800 Mushkin eXtreme @ DDR2-1066 w/ 4-4-4-12 Timings
GPU: EVGA 8800GTX (OC'd to match the "Superclocked" version @ 621/1000)











Woohoo!


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

New score  

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9335778


----------



## renozi (May 20, 2007)

GOOD JOB DOM!! 

Now, who thinks I should buy a 8800GTS!?


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

better score   was kind of scared to push the core but hitting 40C @ 756   might push lil more later and also the cpu  

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9335941


 renozi  

I say just wait untill theres DX10 games and they'll be alot better cards then the ones now I bet you


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

Dom have you got speedstep active? Your multi on first new bench was @ x6? Also your memory was clocked lower, can you just confirm please


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Dom have you got speedstep active? Your multi on first new bench was @ x6? Also your memory was clocked lower, can you just confirm please



I have (almost) the same mobo as him, software reads the multi/FSB/ram speed wrong if you adjust the multiplier in the bios.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

Mussels said:


> I have (almost) the same mobo as him, software reads the multi/FSB/ram speed wrong if you adjust the multiplier in the bios.



Oh, just his first screenie on page 1 shows it correctly?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2007)

*shrug* no idea, i aint him  all i know is that even teh almighty CPU-Z can screw up on these mobos - mine says 480FSB and 3.8Ghz, even tho its only 425 and 3.4


----------



## ADV4NCED (May 20, 2007)

Guys, can anyone please give me a link to download 3D Mark06 *WITHOUT* the builld version/patch 1.1.0 ??

I just need the original version so that I can see my score without using the internet as my benching rig doesnt have internet.

Some one please a link!!?


----------



## gerrynicol (May 20, 2007)

Just ran 06 with my new system, got 9707 1k more than my X2 score.
Still muvking about with the cpu clocks.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2002177


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

You have alot of headroom to go yet on your cpu gerry, get clocking higher


----------



## gerrynicol (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, just taking it easy just now.  Still trying to work out all the ins and out with the bios,  it is totally different to the AMD setup.

Soon as I read up more on intel overclocking i will play more. I am looking to get 3Ghz out of it.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 20, 2007)

*12446* - 8800GTS 640mb @ 675/1782/2106 / E6600 @ 3737mhz - both on water
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2003419


----------



## theonetruewill (May 20, 2007)

Ok, you know my 7600GT was having problems, well I finally took your advice guys, I'm getting in touch with Inno3d about a RMA. It started having artifacts in most games. So I think that it's a poroably not my fault. I think I got a bad card.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> *12446* - 8800GTS 640mb @ 675/1782/2106 / E6600 @ 3737mhz - both on water
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2003419



Can you post a cpuz screen shot!

Have you volt modded your card at all?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 20, 2007)

oh come on........i have the compare link instead....every one just use the compare link...
the card is shader clock modded and not Vmodded at all.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> oh come on........i have the compare link instead....every one just use the compare link...
> the card is shader clock modded and not Vmodded at all.



Oh come on nothing!!!

You just got yourself kicked, this is the second time I have asked you, you would of thought you would have learned by now, if everyone else can do what is asked


----------



## giorgos th. (May 20, 2007)

Whatever.....just have a look at every big site around....
only the compare link is absolutely needed..
please remove my previous score from the list also..


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

Go and add yourself there then lol

Its already done


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Dom have you got speedstep active? Your multi on first new bench was @ x6? Also your memory was clocked lower, can you just confirm please



Its goes to X6 when theres no load there where both @ the same speed just uped the card heres the CPU-Z and mem was @ 940Mhz on both test


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

What was your gfx card @, the screenie shows 749/1026, your previous bench wa 749/1044


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What was your gfx card @, the screenie shows 749/1026, your previous bench wa 749/1044



#813


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

Going to water is really working out for you isnt it


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, but I dont know how come it wont boot with the NB @ 1.65v   its alwasts dont it before


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yeah, but I dont know how come it wont boot with the NB @ 1.65v   its alwasts dont it before



Maybe there is just that little more stress on it now and it needs cooling better? Have you got a block on it?


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Maybe there is just that little more stress on it now and it needs cooling better? Have you got a block on it?



Yes I have one on the NB and SB 
and got it to go, went back to stock speeds then uped the volts and its working 

And you updated the wrong one  

here i'll make it easier you  
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9335941


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

See thats much easier, i need the correct info


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> See thats much easier, i need the correct info



It was on post #813 you got #811


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> It was on post #813 you got #811



Ohhh ffs lmao, i thought you ment 813Mhz core geee wizzzzzzz


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ohhh ffs lmao, i thought you ment 813Mhz core geee wizzzzzzz



I wish  it was @ 756/1044


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

Core/mem
648/999
X1950XTX


----------



## technicks (May 20, 2007)

Damn i got pretty close. I got 6225 with my X1950XT and X2 4000@ 3ghz.


----------



## technicks (May 20, 2007)

Damulta. Why didn't you get the X2 4000? You would have had a 10,5 multi instead of 9.5.


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

technicks said:


> Damulta. Why didn't you get the X2 4000? You would have had a 10,5 multi instead of 9.5.



Well I thought this was a killer chip for 59USD.

BTW that's stock speeds on the video card.


----------



## Alcpone (May 20, 2007)

What brand is the XTX damulta?


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What brand is the XTX damulta?


Connect3D


----------



## gerrynicol (May 21, 2007)

Cranked the cpu to 2.5Ghz, (still playing) broke the 10k mark 


Sorry for posting multiples, still toying with the new setup  
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2012246


----------



## Maju (May 21, 2007)

OK heres my latest.

5731   
@ 709/1098



Chage mem timings from 3 to 2.5 cas.
Shall continue tinkering. Reckon i can improve on this score yet. Might even have to start tinkering with card voltages next.
God darn this o/c gig


----------



## renozi (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I MIGHT be buying a 8800GTS 320MB soon!

Just wondering how big of a difference this would get me:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
Over this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130038

And don't say the price!   lol And which one would I be able to overclock more with? And would the cheaper one be able to overclock to the quicker one easily?

Sorry, Alcpone, I know this is a competition thread but I just wanted to ask a quick question without making a new thread. I figure what better place to do it then here where there are lots of 8800GTS's. And if I get one, I'll post up '06 score!


----------



## pt (May 23, 2007)

it won't be a big diffrence from the x1900xt


----------



## Lt_JWS (May 23, 2007)

Here my latest and greatest score 

11270

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2014459

E6600 @ 3.3Ghz
eVGA 8800GTS 320mb @ 650/975


----------



## renozi (May 23, 2007)

YAY I broke 7K!  Same everything, just overclocked mem to 438MHz! I tried using atitool but it keeps crashing trying to find max core and mem. Oh well, I hope you still count this Alcpone. I also decided to buy a 8800GTS 320MB next week! I'm looking forward to those benchmarks!  







And to pt, everyone is getting 10K+ while I'm getting 7K, yet you say there won't be a big difference? Also, all the review sites has the 8800GTS a lot better than even the x1950xtx at my res 1680x1050.  Anyone else think I should get the 8800GTS?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2007)

buy a 640MB... games such as lost planet require 512MB+ to run the DX10 demo... so 320MB wont last you long when DX10 games start hitting.


----------



## renozi (May 23, 2007)

well I figure I do evga's stepup when the 8900 comes out? is that even possible? and when are the first DX10 games coming anyhow?


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2007)

Where are the 2900 scores?  C'mon people!


----------



## Alcpone (May 23, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Here my latest and greatest score
> 
> 11270
> 
> ...



can you post cpuz screenie


----------



## Alcpone (May 23, 2007)

renozi said:


> Hey guys, I MIGHT be buying a 8800GTS 320MB soon!
> 
> Just wondering how big of a difference this would get me:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
> ...



They will clock more or less the same, until you vmod it that is  

Just compare your cpu and speed to others, that will give you a ruff idea, just remember all 8800GTS 320mb pcb are the same, so go for the best warranty/service, etc...


----------



## renozi (May 23, 2007)

I ran into something shopping for 8800GTS's! LOL 
8800GTS 640 for $340USD-$30Rebate=$310
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=322839
And of course the 320 one from Newegg for roughly $40 less after everything is said and done.
OH GOD, HELP!!  Is the 640 worth the extra $40??


----------



## Alcpone (May 23, 2007)

You got to take a long hard look at yourself in the mirror and say, hmmmmm bigger e-penis or slightly smaller lol, I cant fault my 8800 and once I get it vmodded up I will be even happier  

I suppose if you intend on keeping it longer than 6 months you might want to go 640, if not just get the 320, but all depends on what resolution you play at? Only you can decide, let the force be with you


----------



## renozi (May 23, 2007)

lol thanks alcpone, advice accepted!


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> Where are the 2900 scores?  C'mon people!


Mine is on there. But I think the problem is that 3DMark06 doesn't run with the 2900 until you rename one of it's dlls. It hangs when trying to read the cards clocks. Most owners probably haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2007)

*well couldn't return C2D and 6000+ sold so welcome to the darkside*

i'm still tweaking this run was at 3.68 ghz for whatever reason 3dmarks06 reads cpu speed wrong .


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2007)

Here is my ATI score, this time with approved drivers:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2043051

And of cource a CPU-Z screenie for clock speed confirmation:


----------



## strick94u (May 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> i'm still tweaking this run was at 3.68 ghz for whatever reason 3dmarks06 reads cpu speed wrong .



Your killing me here now I'm forced to buy a new cpu thanks


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 26, 2007)

I know i like being in the top 5.The way this is going i'm going to have to say screw the intel and put a beefy V-8 hows that for a mod!!!Maybe ill get someone to buy this set-up and go for 20k but i'm happy right now cause every game i play is smooth as butter and looks great so its hard to justify a upgrade.


----------



## strick94u (May 26, 2007)

I understand I should be just happy I get over 11000 @ 3.1 ghz and the fact that I avg 72 fps in oblivion with every thing set on high. But something on the inside says push I would get another 8800 gs 640 sc and do sli but I don't think i could find another card that would keep up with this one.


----------



## Alcpone (May 26, 2007)

TRT I cant see your cpu clock and fsb for accuracy I need it  

Newtekie what clocks is your card running @, also for accuracy


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

I posted my clock speed fsb was 462. I can re run it when I get the time because it going to go higher my chip will do near 3.8ghz and run the test. Alcapone you ever get this board kicking you out of your O/C setting to factory default when you reset even with a stable orthos prime clock. It saves the clock and if I reset from the bios it's fine again, but it does revert back to 2.4ghz sometime if I restart with the reset button from windows. I think I read it does this sometimes and it's some type of motherboard protection.


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

*Here is another slightly faster clock*


----------



## Alcpone (May 26, 2007)

Ive got the rev.1 and never have that problem unless I try to boot with anything above 3.36Ghz/480FSB ish!

It will reset to stock, but never when its stable and I reset, I assume you have the most recent bios?


----------



## trt740 (May 26, 2007)

yes I have read it does this It's no big deal it happens infrequently. I have bios 11


----------



## 0elemental0 (May 26, 2007)

100% stock clocks in what used to be an hp a1250n, powercolor x1950xt 512
3d05=10916
--06=5733


----------



## strick94u (May 26, 2007)

I would like to point out in the single card Nvidia group I have the lowest clock in the top 10 therefore my card kicksass


----------



## Alcpone (May 26, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I would like to point out in the single card Nvidia group I have the lowest clock in the top 10 therefore my card kicksass


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 26, 2007)

please add my score to the list - many thanks.

gfx settings @ 670/970


----------



## Alcpone (May 26, 2007)

Nice score judas


----------



## theonetruewill (May 26, 2007)

Wow Judas, that rig is really working for you man! You're top of the GTS'. Nicely done. great oc on the CPU too.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

many thanks - just done the hd tach as well and got this


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Nice score judas



cheers bud.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> many thanks - just done the hd tach as well and got this



Are you sure there isn't something running in the background? That seems to be a little inconsistent.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

without shutting loads down - I got this.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> without shutting loads down - I got this.



OK, when you add it to the HD tach score databse be sure to "shut loads down". It makes a difference, but I understand why you don't want to do it now.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

will - we better be careful - we are hijacking the thread......lol


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Newtekie what clocks is your card running @, also for accuracy



600/400(800 effective)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> will - we better be careful - we are hijacking the thread......lol



True, very true 
Just tightened my timings from the previos 4.4.4.12 to 3.3.3.12. So hopefully I can improve on mys score. Will post it soon. Sorry for temp threadjacking Alcpone!


----------



## Alcpone (May 27, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> 600/400(800 effective)



 

Do you not mean 800 (1.6Ghz effective)

I dont think even the X1650Pro memory runs that slow


----------



## Alcpone (May 27, 2007)

Will & judas


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Do you not mean 800 (1.6Ghz effective)
> 
> I dont think even the X1650Pro memory runs that slow



You' are correct Alcpone.
Also just got the memory running at 3.3.3.10 This memory may not overclock well, but boy can it's timing's be tightened!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Do you not mean 800 (1.6Ghz effective)
> 
> I dont think even the X1650Pro memory runs that slow



Nope, 800MHz effective.  The x1650Pro is a weird beast, I don't even think ATI cares about specifications on the cards.  There are cards from ASUS, Diamond, and HIS on newegg with clock speeds of 600/400(800 effective), and there are cards from Sapphire with clock speeds of 450/700(1400 effective).  Everything I have read says an x1650Pro is supposed to be 600/700(1400 effective) so when I bought the HIS card I thought it was just the real clock speeds there were listed.  Boy was I surprised when I fired up ATItool and found out that 800MHz was the effective speed.

I don't know how these slower cards are making their way through as x1650Pros.  It kind of hurt ATI's credibility in my book to see them letting manufactures cripple the cards that much from the specs given by ATI.  They are just marginally better than the plain x1650 with clock speeds of 500/400.  It is almost like ATI said "as long as it is better than an x1650 and worse than an x1650XT it is an x1650Pro."

Check it out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16814103018,N82E16814161032,N82E16814103019


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, 800MHz effective.  The x1650Pro is a weird beast, I don't even think ATI cares about specifications on the cards.  There are cards from ASUS, Diamond, and HIS on newegg with clock speeds of 600/400(800 effective), and there are cards from Sapphire with clock speeds of 450/700(1400 effective).  Everything I have read says an x1650Pro is supposed to be 600/700(1400 effective) so when I bought the HIS card I thought it was just the real clock speeds there were listed.  Boy was I surprised when I fired up ATItool and found out that 800MHz was the effective speed.
> 
> I don't know how these slower cards are making their way through as x1650Pros.
> 
> ...


Hmmm thats weird, my mate's got an X1650pro and his has 1.4Ghz effective. The X1600pro has speeds of 780Mhz effective. Is it possible you've got one of them? The X1650pro is basically just an X1600XT with slightly higher clocks.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Hmmm thats weird, my mate's got an X1650pro and his has 1.4Ghz effective. The X1600pro has speeds of 780Mhz effective. Is it possible you've got one of them? The X1650pro is basically just an X1600XT with slightly higher clocks.



Look at the link, there are a bunch of x1650Pros out there with 800MHz memory.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Look at the link, there are a bunch of x1650Pros out there with 800MHz memory.



Then they're just rebranded X1600pro's.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Then they're just rebranded X1600pro's.



Yep, most likely.  It is still pretty crappy to let manufactures deviate that much from the specs given ATI for the cards.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, most likely.  It is still pretty crappy to let manufactures deviate that much from the specs given ATI for the cards.



Yeah, thats very true. Unless you are very sharp then you're not going to notice this. This is really bad form in my opinion. Deception of the consumer by using the X1650pro branding.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2007)

The worst part is there is no way to tell from the packaging.  They don't list clock speeds on the box.


----------



## Xtant25 (May 28, 2007)

Those only have gddr2 memory so the efective clock number doesnt double like gddr3 memory so those are just x1650pro's with gddr2 memory.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Those only have gddr2 memory so the efective clock number doesnt double like gddr3 memory so those are just x1650pro's with gddr2 memory.



ie. X1600pro's...


----------



## Xtant25 (May 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ie. X1600pro's...



I just looked on newegg and they have the x1650pros with both gddr2 and gddr3 not sure why they used two different types of memory but i notice that a lot with different video cards.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> I just looked on newegg and they have the x1650pros with both gddr2 and gddr3 not sure why they used two different types of memory but i notice that a lot with different video cards.



X1650Pro's with GDDR3 = X1650Pro's
X1650Pro's with GDDR2 = Rebranded X1600Pro's


----------



## Xtant25 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah pretty much i guess im not too fimilar with the ati x1600 series cards but nvidia did the same thing with the 7300's and the 7600gs series some have gddr2 and some have gddr3 they even made some of them with 512mb of both types of memory.


----------



## Exeodus (May 28, 2007)

10486.... so far, still messing with overclocking. 
Card never went over 68c during entire test with the stock cooler, thats about 15c less than
my 1950xtx ran.


----------



## DaMulta (May 28, 2007)

Just a little bit better.


----------



## DOM (May 28, 2007)

I think thats it for me


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Those only have gddr2 memory so the efective clock number doesnt double like gddr3 memory so those are just x1650pro's with gddr2 memory.


The effective clock is still double the actual clock on GDDR2. Even GDDR1's effective clocks are double the actual clocks. They're all a type of DDR ram, AKA: Double Data Rate. The 2, 3, or 4 at the end just signifies different stock latencies and voltages, just like system memory.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2007)

I'm not posting untill I reach 5000.  Can anyone help me?  I can reach 4920.  I can also only get my cpu to reach 2.6 stable.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

You can try to squeeze more from your ram, but I doubt that will give you anywhere near 80pts. What volts are you running to get to 2.6Ghz?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 28, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Those only have gddr2 memory so the efective clock number doesnt double like gddr3 memory so those are just x1650pro's with gddr2 memory.



The doubling thing is a DDR thing, it doesn't matter if it is DDR2 or DDR3, you always take the real clock speed and double it to get the effective clock speed.


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I would like to point out in the single card Nvidia group I have the lowest clock in the top 10 therefore my card kicksass



You also have 320 mb more of ram then I do on your card but your right it's a very good card.


----------



## savillm (May 28, 2007)

heres my 3dmark06 

3DMARK06:http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5549370

CPU-Z: http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5551486

thx


----------



## Alcpone (May 28, 2007)

savillm said:


> heres my 3dmark06
> 
> 3DMARK06:http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5549370
> 
> ...



Whats the clocks of the card?


----------



## renozi (May 28, 2007)

My 8800GTS is coming Wednesday! I'm hoping for 10K+ once over clocked! Wish me luck!


----------



## Alcpone (May 28, 2007)

renozi said:


> My 8800GTS is coming Wednesday! I'm hoping for 10K+ once over clocked! Wish me luck!



Nice 1, which brand did you go for? I wreckon you will get 11k without much hassle


----------



## savillm (May 28, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Whats the clocks of the card?




soz here u go


----------



## Na'Roon (May 28, 2007)




----------



## erocker (May 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You can try to squeeze more from your ram, but I doubt that will give you anywhere near 80pts. What volts are you running to get to 2.6Ghz?



I've tried the normal 1.35 up to 1.425 so far.  On any voltage in that range 3dMark06 crashes.  Does it need more?  Temps seem good!


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I've tried the normal 1.35 up to 1.425 so far.  On any voltage in that range 3dMark06 crashes.  Does it need more?  Temps seem good!


So long as your cooler can handle it, 1.5v proves to be safe for most people. I run my Brisbane @ 1.55v on water.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 28, 2007)

yes - I think I have pushed one of the gtx's off the top three??????

come on - yeeesss.............

sorry - gfx settings - 665/1000


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> yes - I think I have pushed one of the gtx's off the top three??????
> 
> come on - yeeesss.............
> 
> sorry - gfx settings - 665/1000



Legendary dude!


----------



## Alcpone (May 29, 2007)

Im sure you could get higher with a volt mod on it, pencil the mem resistor and even try the core resistor, soldering is a no no, just too small a resistor for soldering


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> yes - I think I have pushed one of the gtx's off the top three??????
> 
> come on - yeeesss.............
> 
> sorry - gfx settings - 665/1000



 im almost afraid to run 3dmark06 on my laptop, it's going to turn in a such a crappy score...oh well....i'll run it tonight....


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2007)

*New score with e6600*


----------



## DOM (May 29, 2007)

@trt740 

I think I know why your cpu shows up as 4176GHz cuz with x9 thats what you get so I guess 3DM06 cant see that your using x8 

nice score


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @trt740
> 
> I think I know why your cpu shows up as 4176GHz cuz with x9 thats what you get so I guess 3DM06 cant see that your using x8
> 
> nice score



Thats a very good point. I had never thought of that! So stupid of me. That explains a lot of misreadings in programs as I check back now...


----------



## renozi (May 29, 2007)

Hey Alcpone, I got this! http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=322839&ps=hot0
And thank God I got it the day I did. If I had gotten it a day later I would have to pay $30 more cuz price went up $30!  YAY it's coming Wednesday so I'll post '06 scores as soon as possible!

On another note, NOOO Na'Roon - ATi X1900XT @ 662/846 - 7025 - E6600 @ 3411.2Mhz - 379FSB BEAT ME!! Not to fear, I shall come back one last time with the 1900xt later for her final farewell in a blaze of glory!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 29, 2007)

Here's my lastest i could go a little more but ill wait till i need too!!!     11766      Clocks were 670\1050.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=070529/11766.jpg


----------



## binormalkilla (May 29, 2007)

Here is mine with Crossfire setup.  I oced the PCIE1 card to 661.5/810.  I can't OC them both yet because one is a different revision, and I don't have time to figure out how it OCs.  I ran it with CCC all default as well as 3dmark all default.




This was with the standard Catalyst 7.4.   I will have a bench sometime tomorrow with the Warcat and stock clocks.


----------



## Alcpone (May 29, 2007)

Binormal, I need to see the screen shots and or orb link also cpuz screenie


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2007)

*here is a little faster score*


----------



## trt740 (May 29, 2007)

*Here one even faster*






and I think that all she has left not to bad for a off brand 8800gts 320 mb


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

Try penciling the mem resistor, im sure you will get over a 1ghz http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4641


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

How come your running your gpu slower with your c2d than you did with your A64?


----------



## jpierce55 (May 30, 2007)

New/used ATI 1900xtx (stock speeds on card) installed this is my 3d mark:


----------



## renozi (May 30, 2007)

Farewell x1900xt!


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

Renozi have you tried dropping your multi down a notch or 2? You aint using your ram at its full speed, maybe if you get the FSB up and ram up and have a good clock on the cpu you will get a better score?


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> New/used ATI 1900xtx (stock speeds on card) installed this is my 3d mark:



Whats the gfx card clocks?


----------



## renozi (May 30, 2007)

I've tried lowering the multi every which way but still can't get it to even post at a lower multi with say 350+FSB! Yea i know it freakin weird right!? Believe me I've tried but for some reason it doesnt seem to work. ?_?


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> How come your running your gpu slower with your c2d than you did with your A64?



Motherboard doesn't overclock my video card aswell it's not as stable I think it's because it's not a nividia chip set. My old board would also let my pcie bus overclock to 150mghz at full overclock speed this one will only do 105mghz at alot lower clock speed.


----------



## jpierce55 (May 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Whats the gfx card clocks?



648 on the gpu/774 on the memory


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2007)

Sold my 8800gts was made a offer I couldn't refuse im going to use the money  and get this  video card as a interm card until Christmas time and I'm thinking of getting a little better motherboard  so my memory can reach it's full potential anyone have one and what do  you think of it. Here is my possible new set up. This won't cost me anymore money i'm just reallocating it.  This ds3 is a monster but won't let my ram hit the right speeds. I think this card is more than powerful enought to handle all the games that come out now and for the future.  Here is the card and possibly my new board. This ds3 does have a bug  my fan control doesn't work at all. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127246 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131153


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

It's a little pricey for a 650 chipset, isn't it?


----------



## renozi (May 30, 2007)

YAY I got my 8800GTS!! Funny thing is...I bought a regular non-overclocked GTS...and if you look at the clocks in NV control panel, it's that of the 8800GTS Superclocked!! OMG! Did I get the best deal or what!? Anyways, just a first run @ my 24/7 CPU speed. Will overclock in the weeks to come!  VERY HAPPY!!


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Sold my 8800gts was made a offer I couldn't refuse im going to use the money  and get this  video card as a interm card until Christmas time and I'm thinking of getting a little better motherboard  so my memory can reach it's full potential anyone have one and what do  you think of it. Here is my possible new set up. This won't cost me anymore money i'm just reallocating it.  This ds3 is a monster but won't let my ram hit the right speeds. I think this card is more than powerful enought to handle all the games that come out now and for the future.  Here is the card and possibly my new board. This ds3 does have a bug  my fan control doesn't work at all. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127246 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131153



If your not going to be out of pocket fair enough, but if I were you I would stick with what you have, you remind me alot of myself and never being happy lol


----------



## Alcpone (May 30, 2007)

renozi said:


> YAY I got my 8800GTS!! Funny thing is...I bought a regular non-overclocked GTS...and if you look at the clocks in NV control panel, it's that of the 8800GTS Superclocked!! OMG! Did I get the best deal or what!? Anyways, just a first run @ my 24/7 CPU speed. Will overclock in the weeks to come!  VERY HAPPY!!



Always good to get more than what you pay for  

That link is a dud


----------



## renozi (May 31, 2007)

oh sorry alcpone! i messed around and deleted the pic. lol. here you go!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> If your not going to be out of pocket fair enough, but if I were you I would stick with what you have, you remind me alot of myself and never being happy lol



trt likes to play with everything it seems, kinda finicky, but overall it helps him see both worlds.


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2007)

I really have a ebay business to tell the truth and I get a chance to try alot of things out. I think the 8800gts is a great card so and it's value will soon drop I simply bought a better motherboard because mines malfunctioning ( fan control in bios) and  I purchased a carry over card tell I can buy the next ATI card when they bring a fixed and updated version of the 2900xt out if it happens.  It's not a 2900xt or 2900xtx because I won't buy them in there current condition i'm not sure it has a name yet.  If not I will buy a 8800gtx. The time to sell was now I made back what I payed for it three months ago. The x1950 pro 512 for 159.00 with a new updated cooler was the best card for they money so I bought it. In three month or more I will sell it and I bet I get atleast 100.00 for it.  If I don't sell it I sure loved my old x1900xt 256. and might make it a back up card. Still hes correct with prices dropping every day it's a buyers market for sure and I do love to play thank god for ebay and this intel / amd / nivida price war.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 31, 2007)

see I used to be able to go through hardware like that, then i sold my business, now hardwares abit harder to come by.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Sold my 8800gts was made a offer I couldn't refuse im going to use the money  and get this  video card as a interm card until Christmas time and I'm thinking of getting a little better motherboard  so my memory can reach it's full potential anyone have one and what do  you think of it. Here is my possible new set up. This won't cost me anymore money i'm just reallocating it.  This ds3 is a monster but won't let my ram hit the right speeds. I think this card is more than powerful enought to handle all the games that come out now and for the future.  Here is the card and possibly my new board. This ds3 does have a bug  my fan control doesn't work at all. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814127246 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131153



Dont pay that price for the mobo!!! I paid less for mine in rip off UK! £62 to be precise, I Loooovvveee the mobo tho, it's really running well now, just takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## pt (May 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Dont pay that price for the mobo!!! I paid less for mine in rip off UK! £62 to be precise, I Loooovvveee the mobo tho, it's really running well now, just takes a bit of getting used to.



old m8, told you before, put the glasses on 
(just kidding )
but his is a P5N32-E SLI Plus, and your's a P5NE SLI  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131153


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2007)

tatty it's a asus cross hair in disguise it's like the 7900gto of motherboards some actually say crosshair on them. They are alot different than yours, totally different power supply 8 phase, solid capcitors, true  dual1 6 bit sli.   I won't need it but for resale thats good) heatpipe cooling.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> LoL,
> 
> Get the screen how you want the screenie to look, i.e windows open you want!
> 
> ...



if the above is pointing out the bleedin obvious   then just forget it and take a picture with a digital camera.........


----------



## Tatty_One (May 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> tatty it's a asus cross hair in disguise it's like the 7900gto of motherboards some actually say crosshair on them. They are alot different than yours, totally different power supply 8 phase, solid capcitors, true  dual1 6 bit sli.   I won't need it but for resale thats good) heatpipe cooling.



Right, was not wearing me specs, bet it dont overclock as well tho


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2007)

I don't know it's overclocks pretty well in the reviews. If I could get this fan thing to work I would keep this ds3. I also found out that the ds3 rev 1.3 won't overclock the quad core well because of it phase 3 power system .Thats why the 3.3 is a 6 phase. Thought alcapone and paul would like to know . I really kind like this motherboard it is supposed to overclock well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188019


----------



## binormalkilla (Jun 1, 2007)

All right here we are today with the new Catalyst 7.5.  My cards aren't overclocked in this one, and you can see the rest of my settings.  I'll have an OCed score tomorrow night.  I'm #1 in my system type   If I had a C2D I would have the #1 overall  
If you want to compare I'm in the Orb under my SN and saying I'm from overclock.net  I'm running all default settings in CCC and 3dmark.


----------



## renozi (Jun 1, 2007)

Just for fun! I can go higher and be the top GTS here!  This is a super great card here! Could even be cherry picked!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking very close between the top GTS owners, not alot in it at all, some really nice scores, im a little jealous


----------



## cowie (Jun 1, 2007)

evga 88gts320 volts 1.428 core 730, mem stock o/c 978 e6600@3.73 air, dry air for card 
sorry not a great s/s will up score and report back in a few.




the same settings as this screen shot in o5.was rushing and i have free ver of 3dmark so i only have an older 15900 sli 88gts score saved witch i will improve on brrrrrrr....


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

cowie can you post a cpuz screen shot then I will add your amazing score


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, unbelievable score man!  Good job!


----------



## cowie (Jun 1, 2007)

well i have two 68 nus in right now but i can give you a cpu-z screen of the system give me a minute or two will be right back

here you go 





QUOTE=erocker;351107]Wow, unbelievable score man!  Good job![/QUOTE]
thank you


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

Now thats an impressive clock, if only I was a little better with a soldering iron, I might get some tin wire like youve used cowie and give it another go  

Im sure you have some head room in the memory to work with aswel


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't put the air condishner  in yet so till then no 12k for meCowie has some great scores also has he volt modded already??Maybe in a couple weeks ill sell my e6300 and get a e6420 so i can get 4.0 stable and get the #2 spot from him.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 1, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I haven't put the air condishner  in yet so till then no 12k for meCowie has some great scores also has he volt modded already??Maybe in a couple weeks ill sell my e6300 and get a e6420 so i can get 4.0 stable and get the #2 spot from him.



I would wait for the 6850, thats what I want! 

I just cant justify the extra 2mb cache and extra clocks for the loss in money! Although I know my mobo can handle a high FSB 

Yeah its volt modded, its a tricky procedure and I aint cracked it  Im sure he can get more out the memory aswel.


----------



## cowie (Jun 1, 2007)

july 22 prices go down on all intel cd2 and some Qc so hold off till then,
sry guys did not mean to get second spot with first post.
i have lots more to come i deleted a 12.600 @3.75 745 core
and the memory i left low cus if it crashed it was the core clocks being to high,and i was really not going for top scores just a good clock


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jun 1, 2007)

Cowie how did you get a 745 core???Thats insane and dont be sorry for having kick ass hardware and skill.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2007)

The man can use a soldering iron.  Can you mod mine?


----------



## cowie (Jun 1, 2007)

cooling its all in the cooling but volts help too


----------



## cowie (Jun 1, 2007)

erocker said:


> The man can use a soldering iron.  Can you mod mine?


where is ya?in states
very dangerous to do volt mods  you should see the dead cards i have laying around including one 88 gts btw
i get the wires and all ok.but i get toogreedy sometimes


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

My neighbour is an electronics technician so I dont have such problems, it's amazing what a couple of beers can get you!


----------



## strick94u (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't mind being knocked down a few rungs but How about we rerun those and show us the resolution they were run at.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's my updated score.




I'm using a HIS Pro Turbo ed.  I want to try to find something on air that works better then my cooler if anyone has suggestions.  I think I can get 5000 with some more vid memory oc'ing.  I dont think it's all that bad for an AGP setup though.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah sorry cowie, just so we are all clear that default is the settings we use, I know you have done this also but it just keeps the rules nice and tight


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice score for what you have erocker  

I had a VF700cu which worked pretty well, came with aluminium heatsinks for the memory also, which I nicely chopped up for all the chips that get hot on my 8800GTS, thats what you call recycling


----------



## cowie (Jun 2, 2007)

roger that a.c sry.
i run only at default settings free download ver.
You can take score down. i left out rez. cus it would not fit in s/s with test results


----------



## strick94u (Jun 2, 2007)

cowie said:


> roger that a.c sry.
> i run only at default settings free download ver.
> You can take score down. i left out rez. cus it would not fit in s/s with test results



just do what I do put the compare link in your sig it shows everything with the click of a button


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 2, 2007)

Grrr... my psu just died, only had it 3 weeks aswel, im back to my 500w/18a jobba 

Cheers cowie would appreciate the clarification, just makes sense


----------



## cowie (Jun 3, 2007)

well sry here that about psu
 i do it like this sometimes, cus its all there and i dont have to save it.
I will go get the non-free ver. i have a few different cards so i could use it i geuss.
12,4xx 3d06 hotter today and i dont wanna blow this one up till the newone gets here from newegg 




but here you go on the link
i'll be back...
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2116403


----------



## strick94u (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry I had to see that for myself and now you are my hero  "Cowie"

No way I ever thought a gts would run like that.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^Thats funny but cowie how were you able to get those clocks on a 320meg gts??Do you want to share your secrets??I know you said great cooling but the core needs more volts i haven't seen much on getting it more volts.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2007)

If I had a new system right now, I'd find out (and probablly destroy my gts in the process).  Water and a tec?  Either way you just PWN'D a bunch of GTX's!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 3, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> ^^^^Thats funny but cowie how were you able to get those clocks on a 320meg gts??Do you want to share your secrets??I know you said great cooling but the core needs more volts i haven't seen much on getting it more volts.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123046

That shows you what you have to do, just make sure youv'e got a stable hand lol, the resistor is minuuuuuute


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 3, 2007)

Dothan 175 @ 2700 DDR2 MSI 915gm Crapster
1900xt 729/837 Cat 6.10


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2007)

here the SLI looks a little empty.....http://img.techpowerup.org/070603/3D06.jpg...just for giggles....cards are running stock!


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2007)

This is as much as I think I can eek out of the thing.  My cpu is @ 1.55v and hits a brick wall at 2.8ghz.  Also I think anything between the clocks posted and 2.8, the heat generated won't allow me to oc my video card as much.  So.... should I give 2.8 @ 1.6v a try?  Also would boosting the AGP voltage or frequency help with OC'ing my card?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 3, 2007)

I know increasing AGP frequency 2-3mhz has shown improvements on older cards, and increasing the bus voltage also helped stability, you could give it a shot and see what happens, all I did on my old x850 rig was increase AGPv to 1.65 (max on AS8 board) and I was able to OC a little more and with more stability.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2007)

Not usually to the AGP voltage/bandwidth....in my experience even just a small overclock here causes stability problems.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah like I said, increasing bus voltage helped me attain higher OC's on my olc x850, I did not change the bus since it was linked with the PCI bus so it was set to 66/33. But I have read a few reports of a small 2-3mhz (max) increase in AGP bus speed can help out quite a bit, but I never tried that. I still stand behind increasing the bus voltage to 1.65 on my AS8 helped me a lot, I gained about 15MHZ on core and 20MHZ on memory without artifacting because of that. But that could be because my AS8-v might not of have provided the most stable voltage to the AGP bus, it was the eco/budget version.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 3, 2007)

Another run Al .. I just had to bump DaMulta... Oh I PM'ed you .. it's only a single X1900xt ... crossfire edition not in CF


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 3, 2007)

Dang .. sorry guys... Scratch those scores Al .. they weren't at the 1280x1024 res ...


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 3, 2007)

*score update*

new scores for yer


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

My latest score should be listed as a x2 3800 not 3400.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> Dang .. sorry guys... Scratch those scores Al .. they weren't at the 1280x1024 res ...


Runnin a widescreen monitor, I presume? If so, go into harware manager, and manually install the default Windows Plug n Play monitor driver. Should give you default res after that.


----------



## strick94u (Jun 4, 2007)

Wonder why we are not seeing any 2900xt's burning up this thread?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Wonder why we are not seeing any 2900xt's burning up this thread?


I've been wondering about that, too. I've been wanting to post a new score, myself. Got the Core and mem up to 845/950, but my cpu doesn't want to run at 3ghz anymore, so the score is a wash. Trying to figure out what went wrong with my cpu overclock.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this score makes me no:1 for X1950Pro owners dont it? Ignore voltage, its wrong, its about 1.4v.


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow ket that score is cool for a pro


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

lol I was actually kinda upset with it, I wanna get 6.2-6.5k eventually. Most of that score is probably down to my custom modded 1950 BIOS.


----------



## DOM (Jun 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol I was actually kinda upset with it, I wanna get 6.2-6.5k eventually. Most of that score is probably down to my custom modded 1950 BIOS.



what drivers are you using cuz the highest score on HWbot.org is 6398 with Omega 3.8.330 Intel core 2 Duo 3416 mhz - X1950 Pro @ 631/1578


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 4, 2007)

just standard cats 7.5 till modded versions are out


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

If I had a Core 2 Duo, I would give you a run for your money Ketxxx!


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2007)

BTW Ketxxx, what kind of cooling are you using on your card?  I want voltage mod


----------



## Grings (Jun 4, 2007)

a 4400, ooh, i just ordered one of them (and an asus 650i sli) still ummming and aaahing over what ram to buy though


----------



## renozi (Jun 5, 2007)

Hopefully this puts me 4th! I'll try pushing mem more later, but that's as much as she'll go for the core without any changes of voltage! Hopefully I can break 12K somehow.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 5, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I think this score makes me no:1 for X1950Pro owners dont it? Ignore voltage, its wrong, its about 1.4v.



What brand card you got?


----------



## JC316 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here ya go.

Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane@ 2.85GHZ
1gb Patriot 1066 ram@ 1136
MSI Geforce 8600GTS OC edition@ 775/1145
Windows XP Home SP1

I had to cut out some of the background to make it fit in the upload limit.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's my latest one. I don't know why it says the driver's not approved, it's on the list. This is the only way I could think of to show you it's the right driver. If you know how to solve this problem, that would help too. Thanks.


----------



## driver66 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's all i got


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 6, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Here's my latest one. I don't know why it says the driver's not approved, it's on the list. This is the only way I could think of to show you it's the right driver. If you know how to solve this problem, that would help too. Thanks.



Which driver is it your using?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What brand card you got?



Its an Xpertvision with my own customised BIOS flashed to it.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm using the latest one, ForceWare Release 90
Version: 94.24
Release Date: May 31, 2007
WHQL Certified

All that is copy and pasted directly off the nVidia web site


----------



## trt740 (Jun 6, 2007)

*my new msi 8600gts factory oced 700 /2100*

Cannot overclock it more because the fan is not working. This card is running fine with no fan at present so I cannot push it. It is however, beating my old x1900xt 256 in this bench. Which I think considering it's not at it's max overclocking and the x1900xt was. More scores to come later when it's fully functional.


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2007)

@trt740 
 but what CPU where you using with the X1900XT that might of been what was holding it back cuz with my P4 and X800XL I couldnt breck 6000 in 3DM05 but with the my C2D I got 7000+ in 05

Also with both CPU@GPU stock I get 5788 with my current system in 06


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @trt740
> but what CPU where you using with the X1900XT that might of been what was holding it back cuz with my P4 and X800XL I couldnt breck 6000 in 3DM05 but with the my C2D I got 7000+ in 05
> 
> Also with both CPU@GPU stock I get 5788 with my current system in 06



He had some sub standard AMD thingy if I remember rightly ....I got 6916 points with my GTO on a single core....when I had my trusty 4000+ @ 3.27Gig.....damn I loved that proccie 

Trt....those GTS's are really good benching cards for the price but I am willing to bet you good money that in real world gaming they would struggle to match your old XT's FPS.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

*new score*

couldn't resist put a fan under it and overclocked it a little. I'm not sure your right tatty my old 7900gtx couldn't match this with a Opteron 165 at 3.169ghz and drr 550 ram and this chip can go higher. This is without a fan working. Also 8800gts have 32 shader a x1800xt has like 16. It's a very good budget gamer plus it has direct X 10 look in the benches it's beating a 7900gtx and some 7900gts 1900xtx etc. Some of this is cpu but most is gpu I ran it at 3.6ghz and almost broke 6000. Ps I was going to buy a x1800xt 512 today but could get my price LOL.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh man, ive just updated this second lol


----------



## JC316 (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice! 06 is still CPU dependant, that or the card is. You and I have the same card, yet you are getting higher scores with lower clocks.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2007)

Still only one 2900 score? :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

my pci bus is at 150 that helping 2


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

*For the hell of it here is a 3dmark05 score*






This seems more of a gpu test still pretty good I think


----------



## Kursah (Jun 7, 2007)

And your PCI-e bus is at 150 you say? Not bad at all. Are your HDD's SATA or PATA/IDE? I'm still trying to get verifacations of good stability above the recommended max 120 PCI-e bus speed. I have seen few go above, and haven't gotten an answer on the SATA/IDE thing.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 7, 2007)

new score..tghe best i can get as of now 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=2150873


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> new score..tghe best i can get as of now
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=2150873



Linky no worky


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

Two IDE hardrives, one SATA DVD ,which I realize is backassward set up. It's the nivida chip sets with their cards PCI bus is stable but it wasn't on my Old Gigabyte 965 board , but was again on my Asus 590 board.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

well when my new card comes with a working fan I will sli these two before I  send the fanless one back should give us an Idea of what they can do in SLI, I cannot overclock them fully because of the fan issue but still will be good to see.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah that would be good trt 

I dont think they are going to beat the 1 8800GTS, but I may be prooved wrong!

How come you dont bench @ 4Ghz?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

Because thats a giant amount of stress on the cpu. Thats on air with a Scythe Infinity might give it a try at 3.9ghz. Also this single card is beating or matching overclocked 7900gtx look at tatty ones scores his gto is at or above a 7900gtx and i'm beating him with half the ram in both 3dmark05 and 06 (don't be a hater Tatty) I bet it does around 1100 to 12000 remember it will have 512 mb of ram against 320 on my old 8800gts and I was using this cpu, lets see If I can beat it. If I could run it at 775/ 1145 like this card can (if both fans worked it would hit 12000+) I bet or at least high 11000ish. I ran my cpu lastnight at 4.050ghz with my ram at DDR1200. Thats screaming fast 3rd place in science marks 2.0 6 place Super PI. The temps read just under safe but I don't want to kill my chip.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Because thats a giant amount of stress on the cpu. Thats on air with a Scythe Infinity might give it a try at 3.9ghz. Also this single card is beating or matching overclocked 7900gtx look at tatty ones scores his gto is at or above a 7900gtx and i'm beating him with half the ram in both 3dmark05 and 06 (don't be a hater Tatty) I bet it does around 1100 to 12000 remember it will have 512 mb of ram against 320 on my old 8800gts and I was using this cpu, lets see If I can beat it. If I could run it at 775/ 1145 like this card can (if both fans worked it would hit 12000+) I bet or at least high 11000ish. I ran my cpu lastnight at 4.050ghz with my ram at DDR1200. Thats screaming fast 3rd place in science marks 2.0 6 place Super PI. The temps read just under safe but I don't want to kill my chip.



Yes but thats my point....look at any reviews, in synthetic benchmarks the 8600GTS does excellently, once you get to real game benches on real resolutions you struggle to compete with a 1950Pro that TBH is crap in synthetic benchmarks, the GTO/GTX beats it hands down in real world gaming.


----------



## pt (Jun 7, 2007)

get some real coooooooooool(d) coolers on it 
i wan't to see some big scores


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes but thats my point....look at any reviews, in synthetic benchmarks the 8600GTS does excellently, once you get to real game benches on real resolutions you struggle to compete with a 1950Pro that TBH is crap in synthetic benchmarks, the GTO/GTX beats it hands down in real world gaming.



How do you know this? have you tried them or is it something you read, because what I'm playing I see almost zero difference in my x1900xt 256, 8800gts or 8600gts. They all did very good jobs with anything from Oblivion to WOW. This 8600gts is for real I know Ive had a 9600xt, 9800xt, 6600gt, 5900xt,5900 ultra, 6800ultra, x850xt, x1800gto,x1800xt,x1900gt,x1900xt, 7600gt, 7900gtx, 8800gts and now a 8600gts. They are all fast. My favorite card was my 7900gtx but this card if you didn't tell me I would not be able to tell any difference in Oblivion from my x850xt x1800,x1900xt or 7900gtx or 8600gts (I can see a difference slightly from my 8800gts). I'm being honest here the luxury of having a ebay business selling computer parts has let me try them all. I also see zero I'mage quality lose.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

I think he's talking about FPS


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I see any difference there really. Atleast to the human eye. The image quality was just a bit better on my x1900xt if I remember right. This 8600gts gets very high frame rates at 1400x900. It reminds me of the 6600gt cards very good bang for the buck.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you tryed running FRAPS ?

Do you have FEAR ?

The good thing my GPU block supports the 8800 cards


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> How do you know this? have you tried them or is it something you read, because what i'm playing I see almost zero difference in my x1900xt 256, 8800gts or 8600gts. They all did very good jobs with anything from oblivion to WOW. This 8600gts is for real I know Ive had a 9600xt, 9800xt, 6600gt, 5900xt,5900 ultra, 6800ultra, x850xt, x1800gto,x1800xt,x1900gt,x1900xt, 7600gt, 7900gtx, 8800gts and now a 8600gts. They are all fast. My favorite card was my 7900gtx but this card if you didn't tell me I would not be able to tell any difference in Oblivion from my x850xt x1800,x1900xt or 7900gtx or 8600gts (I can see a difference slightly from my 8800gts). I'm being honest here the luxury of having a ebay business selling computer parts has let me try them all. I also see zero I'mage quality lose.



I am not denying what you have said, I just find it strange that every review I have read shows that the 8600GTS generally cannot compete in DX9 with most current DX9 mid ranged products let alone high range, I am not going to bore you with all the reviews but here are just 3, different brands of 8600GTS, different real world games, I could show you 20more that generally say the same thing over and over again, and thats that in synthetic benchmarks the card is great but not so good in real world gaming. I am only stating what I read, are they all wrong?

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=8409&page=6

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=2237&cid=3&pg=8

http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1094&pageID=3437

I did not mention anything about IQ, I would hope IQ is MUCH better in the 8600GTS as its completely new architecture, as I said I am not doubting your views, you would not post them if you didnt feel them but TBH when you say that you cannot tell the difference between the 8600 and the 8800, just stick Oblivion on at 16xx X 10xx resolution at Ultra high settings and you will see the difference....why? because the 8800 will play it, the 8600GTS wont.


----------



## pt (Jun 7, 2007)

jc316 86gts also works great


----------



## renozi (Jun 7, 2007)

One step at a time!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 7, 2007)

Tatty, in Quake 4 @ 1600x1200 8XAA, 16xAF at stock settings, my average FPS is 41, those settings are HIGHER than the ones listed and I am still running faster, it may have been a driver issue for them at first. Lemme OC and I will show you the FPS.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Okay here it is in sli it's handicapped because one card is holding the other back*

due to heat and the fan not working . I think the core would go atleast 40 mghz more and the memory 25  so remember they are not reaching max potential and so far they would match a stock 8800gts or even one mildly overclocked.  I think with two good cards I could hit 10700 or so but here it is for now. Also this is not as good as I thought  Alcapone and Tatty were right. Still it's a good score.


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 7, 2007)

new scores


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> due to heat and the fan not working . I think the core would go atleast 40 mghz more and the memory 25  so remember they are not reaching max potential and so far they would match a stock 8800gts or even one mildly overclocked.  I think with two good cards I could hit 10700 or so but here it is for now. Also this is not as good as I thought  Alcapone and Tatty were right. Still it's a good score.



Nice, I nearly got 2 8600GTS's for my SLi as you know, they are a match for an 8800GTS 320MB apparantly....looking good!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I think he's talking about FPS



I was thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Tatty, in Quake 4 @ 1600x1200 8XAA, 16xAF at stock settings, my average FPS is 41, those settings are HIGHER than the ones listed and I am still running faster, it may have been a driver issue for them at first. Lemme OC and I will show you the FPS.



I appreciate that and there will be plenty of 8600GTS's out there that may perform better on those particlar tests that on those particular reviews.  You have to remember however that those test were run at stock CPU speeds with stock memory speeds.  My point is not that the 8600GTS is not a fine card, Damn I nearly got 2 of them but the point is/was that they do beat almost all current midranged DX9 and most current high end DX9 cards in synthetic benchmarks but beat a damn site less in real world gaming, from the reviews I beleive that point still stands.

Trt is probably right when he says that in the games he plays he sees no real difference between the 1900XT/7900GTX/8800GTS and the 8600GTS but thats probably because he games at a fairly standard resolution, not considered high and we all know that once you generally exceed 40FPS it's more or less the same, the IQ being perhaps the differntiating factor.

I did not refer to IQ or how the games seem to run, meerly that whichever way you care to look at it.......performance therefore FPS IS higher in most of those games with the mid to high end DX9 cards all I should point out were tested at stock speeds, even in the test with the overclocked 8600GTS it struggled to keep up with them in most.  I only quoted the oblivion at Ultra settings as an example, Anyone who tells me that the 8600GTS 256MB will run Oblivion in High res with Ultra settings as well as a 8800GTS or 1950XT/XTX/7900GTX in my opinion is wrong but hey....I too am wrong sometimes so will stand corrected and graciously  if shown I am wrong.  I would be more than happy sometime to run fraps on my system at same memory speeds and CPU speeds as TRt on Oblivion and do a screenie of the FPS to see how the 8600GTS compares to my GTO if you think it is necessary.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

Na i'm gonna run my new card in single with a working fan to sdee how I do. send back the broken one tomarrow


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> new scores



How did you get your video card's memory so high?  Stock is higher than mine WTF?


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 8, 2007)

i just used the driver level overclock on atitool o.27beta i cant up my core tho  i'm seriously considering volt modding it :S


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 8, 2007)

Scores updated!!!

TRT can you confirm the clocks of your sli gfx please 

Renozi you got a peach of a card for no volt modding 

Garb if there is a volt mod out there then go for it, just be careful maybe you can get another 50Mhz, just ask yourself if the risk out ways the gains


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

I took the card out but it was only at 725/1138


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

seems I forgot that in the screen shots the 3.6ghz run was at 774/1138


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> seems I forgot that in the screen shots the 3.6ghz run was at 734/1138



How did you get a better score with a lower cpu clock and just a 3 point increase on the core


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

it was at 775/1138 my error thx. thx for catching that. I wish that the other card had a working fan I might have touched 1100 in SLI 725mghz on the core was low low as you can see.


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2007)

what happened to the 3.8GHz



LOL do you have all the pics saved and just like making us wait

HA HA mines still faster


----------



## JC316 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I appreciate that and there will be plenty of 8600GTS's out there that may perform better on those particlar tests that on those particular reviews.  You have to remember however that those test were run at stock CPU speeds with stock memory speeds.  My point is not that the 8600GTS is not a fine card, Damn I nearly got 2 of them but the point is/was that they do beat almost all current midranged DX9 and most current high end DX9 cards in synthetic benchmarks but beat a damn site less in real world gaming, from the reviews I beleive that point still stands.
> 
> Trt is probably right when he says that in the games he plays he sees no real difference between the 1900XT/7900GTX/8800GTS and the 8600GTS but thats probably because he games at a fairly standard resolution, not considered high and we all know that once you generally exceed 40FPS it's more or less the same, the IQ being perhaps the differntiating factor.
> 
> I did not refer to IQ or how the games seem to run, meerly that whichever way you care to look at it.......performance therefore FPS IS higher in most of those games with the mid to high end DX9 cards all I should point out were tested at stock speeds, even in the test with the overclocked 8600GTS it struggled to keep up with them in most.  I only quoted the oblivion at Ultra settings as an example, Anyone who tells me that the 8600GTS 256MB will run Oblivion in High res with Ultra settings as well as a 8800GTS or 1950XT/XTX/7900GTX in my opinion is wrong but hey....I too am wrong sometimes so will stand corrected and graciously  if shown I am wrong.  I would be more than happy sometime to run fraps on my system at same memory speeds and CPU speeds as TRt on Oblivion and do a screenie of the FPS to see how the 8600GTS compares to my GTO if you think it is necessary.



No, that isn't necessary. The resolution is the killer on this card, anything above 1280x1024 is a KILLER to this card. That is the reason that I bought it, and not an x1950 pro is because I run everything at that.

If you stay under the 1600x1200 mark, then this card performs with an X1900Xt, anything above that and you are screwed.

Of course, if you are looking for a card that can run oblivion at 1600x1200 smoothly, then you shouln't even be looking in the sub $200 range.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 8, 2007)

Lets try and keep new scores down to a minimum lol

Just find your max and post that, updating isnt a quick job and I do like to keep it upto date but your help would be a great help to me


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Lets try and keep new scores down to a minimum lol
> 
> Just find your max and post that, updating isnt a quick job and I do like to keep it upto date but your help would be a great help to me



sorry Alcpone your right but wait tell you see this just broke 6700 at 783 / 1197 and can go higher


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2007)

Up the CPU bus by 5 each time and post J/K but is that the highest you can run the CPU @ on 3DM06?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

no but I really don't like pumping that much voltage thru my chip. The cpu at this point isn't making a giant difference it is after all at 3.8ghz. I could run it at 4.0ghz and I might for that matter later on.


----------



## renozi (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks alcpone! 
Is there any way to increase volts without physically modding it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 8, 2007)

my linky didnt work so hopefully this will work? cpu @ 2.6 7800gtx @ 480/1350

View attachment 8104


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

*well here it is*







Also even 2 8600gts will be hard pressed to match a 8800gts because of the shader difference 64 against 90+


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 8, 2007)

renozi said:


> thanks alcpone!
> Is there any way to increase volts without physically modding it?



You can pencil mod the corresponding resistors which can be reversed easily with a rubber, just you must make sure you use a multimeter to make sure you are not giving it too many beans!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123046

Where you see a variable resistor you can pencil that resistor, I know the vddr mod works well, with 1.2ns gddr3 you could possibly take the voltage up to 2.2v with really good cooling, but 2.1v would be safer especially at the speeds your getting already!

The vgpu resistor needs less penciling and I havent tried that yet but I will this weekend, just have to see what happens


----------



## driver66 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I got a few more out of it


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 8, 2007)

driver66 said:


> Well I got a few more out of it
> 
> View attachment 8112



Thats nice


----------



## driver66 (Jun 8, 2007)

ty al.... My best was a 10523 but I cant seem to repeat it lol


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 8, 2007)

Well when you can repeat it and get a screenie make sure you put a cpuz screenie on there and tell me your clocks for gfx card


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 8, 2007)

everything stock w/ cpuz screen and orb

View attachment 8115


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 8, 2007)

updated a bit cpu @ 2.6ghz and gpu @ 510/1350

View attachment 8116


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 8, 2007)

trt740;

Also even 2 8600gts will be hard pressed to match a 8800gts because of the shader difference 64 against 90+[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes but thats why the 8600GTS is clocked so much higher because often speed can make up for some of the difference....you know the old example to keep it really basic.....2 shaders each taking 50 secs per clock = 50 secs for 2 shader processes.....1 shader working at 25sec per clock = 50 secs for 2 shader processes.
> 
> Lol that was extremely basic but hopefully you get my point.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

yes I think I could do just under 11000 with  two these working right and at 1400x900 with everything up as high as it can go in Titan quest, guild war and oblivion I see zero difference in all the games at max compared to my 7900gtx x1900xt except oblivion I see a difference between the 8600gts and the 8800gts but it is still playable.


----------



## strick94u (Jun 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> As you have a score in the nVidia section I cant add this, but fair play for showing us the result



Remember this post al???
Just thought I would remind you now that 1 person on here seems to build and test pcs for a living


----------



## trt740 (Jun 9, 2007)

*hey guys I know this is 3dmarks06 but look at this 05 score*

05 is more gpu then cpu compared to 06 .I think for a 168.00 card this is worth seeing gpu clock is at 774/1143 so it's not maxed yet was just messing around cpu is at 3.661ghz. i'm sure I could break 14000.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 9, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Remember this post al???
> Just thought I would remind you now that 1 person on here seems to build and test pcs for a living


 Are you speaking of me. If so these benches are for people to have something to base performance on to know what to buy and if it is worth it. I also don't build pc's for a living I tinker and have a small ebay computer parts store. Which lets me test alot of items. So I hope enturn helps the members here when buying computer upgrades. I don't know about you but I would trust a members performance numbers before I would trust a companies reviews. I also  retired and have had nothing but time. This will end soon getting a new job so sorry If I have done something to offend you . This is also going to be my last machine upgrade until a few months from now unless something goes crazy price wise maybe even longer like a year. I might buy a second 8600gts for sli, unless a 8800gts 640 dropps to say 250.00 in a month lol!! but I doubt it. I also think he changed that rule a while back.


----------



## strick94u (Jun 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Are you speaking of me. If so these benches are for people to have something to base performance on to know what to buy and if it is worth it. I also don't build pc's for a living I tinker and have a small ebay computer parts store. Which lets me test alot of items. So I hope enturn helps the members here when buying computer upgrades. I don't know about you but I would trust a members performance numbers before I would trust a companies reviews. I also  retired and have had nothing but time. This will end soon getting a new job so sorry If I have done something to offend you . This is also going to be my last machine upgrade until a few months from now unless something goes crazy price wise maybe even longer like a year. I might buy a second 8600gts for sli, unless a 8800gts 640 dropps to say 250.00 in a month lol!! but I doubt it. I also think he changed that rule a while back.



Well if its to help find max numbers we need test that show stability across a broad spectrum of bench marks I will be the first to admit my 11200 was stable as long as it was not pushed for long periods of time. while the 11092 setting's 660/1000 ran for 6 hours at maxed settings on oblivion (something I'm not proud to say I did). I'm getting a 5000+ in a few days I could run my 8800 on my 3600+ and then it and put my 7900's back in here and pump them up and sell the 5000+ and buy a secound 8800 and run it to. but all it would prove is max 3d06 scores. no offense taken, did not see the rule change


----------



## trt740 (Jun 9, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Well if its to help find max numbers we need test that show stability across a broad spectrum of bench marks I will be the first to admit my 11200 was stable as long as it was not pushed for long periods of time. while the 11092 setting's 660/1000 ran for 6 hours at maxed settings on oblivion (something I'm not proud to say I did). I'm getting a 5000+ in a few days I could run my 8800 on my 3600+ and then it and put my 7900's back in here and pump them up and sell the 5000+ and buy a secound 8800 and run it to. but all it would prove is max 3d06 scores. no offense taken, did not see the rule change


 
  I'm really not sure of your point are you upset because I posted scores with two video cards and 3 cpus. I had a 3600x2 first sold it when I bought a 6000+ because it didn't perform on par with what I wanted . Then because of the cpu price war, and also with the valid fear that AMD was going to go bankrupt, which it might, I sold my 6000+ now so as to not lose money down the road. In order to get a decent motherboard and not lose money I sold my 8800gts and bought a 8600gts(which had a bad fan when it arrived) when the replacement came I SLI ed them because there are zero posts of a SLIed 8600gts here. I then sent the defective card back and now have one card. I also have a very good solid system. Part of your post is either mean spirited or sarcastic, or it could be I'm just reading you wrong but I don't think so.  *I'm getting a 5000+ in a few days I could run my 8800 on my 3600+ and then it and put my 7900's back in here and pump them up and sell the 5000+ and buy a secound 8800 and run it to. but all it would prove is max 3d06 scores. no offense taken, did not see the rule change[/QUOTE]*
 I'm not sure why your upset here. If you would like to try all those combos go nuts. I think the items I posted were different from most. I benched the only 6000+ 8800gts combo on this thread thats overclocked and there are only two here, one of two 8600gts single cards  of which other 8600gts had a AMD chip ,mines intel, and the only 8600SLI intel combo on the thread. Your posts on the other hand may not be that different. Whats up with you anyway your not making sense. It almost sounds like your mad my old standard Foxconn 8800gts 320 beat your Evga 8800gts 640 super clocked in a bench mark and that you don't think it was stable because it was, and if thats the case thats nonsense. This is a very good thread lets keep that mean spirited junk out of this and play nice. I say Strick94u if it adds something of interest to the thread bench away and have fun and worrie about what your doing not what I'm doing.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2007)

New score for me. Did a fresh install. Things were getting flaky on me in Windows. Also figured out why my 3Ghz cpu settings weren't stable. I forgot that I tightened some ram sub-timings when I downclocked due to ambient heat. DOLT! 

Anyway, CPU settings the same, card set to 825/925. All default settings in Catalyst, to boot. I could probably squeeze more out of it if I tweaked the driver settings a bit, but I'm too lazy to run 3Dmark a zillion times testing for the best performance settings. lol I can't wait for updated versions of both ATITool and ATI Tray Tools to support this card.

Score = 10,136

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2169381


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm really not sure of your point are you upset because I posted scores with two video cards and 3 cpus.



I don't think he is upset. I think if he'd added a  at the end of his first comment then it comes out differently.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 9, 2007)

Strick & TRT just chill out, its a compilation of scores at the end of the day, TRT is helping to show others what they could expect in the way of power with certain setups! Its all good


----------



## trt740 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm chilled he came out of no where with that.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is my update, on what my g-card can run with the liquid cooler/copper on the memory/aluminum on the mosfets/and a small cpu fan blowing the vregs. These numbers don't really raise temps very much at all, I know I could oc more on the memory but why kill something..This also includes what my cpu will do now with ac on and the case out of the desk....This is realistic every day usable not just a max load.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 9, 2007)

What ver of 06 is everyone running? I have to go online to see my score.


----------



## DOM (Jun 9, 2007)

Futuremark 3DMark06 (Build 1.1.0)

If you dont own it you have to see your score online


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Futuremark 3DMark06 (Build 1.1.0)
> 
> If you dont own it you have to see your score online



thats why.....................!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm going to try and take my place back in a bit


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 9, 2007)

7, jpierce55 - ATi X1900XTX @ 668/855 - 6355 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2693.3Mhz - 283.5FSB
8, DaMulta - Connect3D X1950XTX @ 675/999 - 6351 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2678.3Mhz - 281.9FSB

Not alot in it! Im unsure how he has a better score when you have a newer card and better clocks and cpu speeds are practically the same, must be other variables im not thinking of?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 9, 2007)

That score was with single channel memory. 

I have dual channel today, but the motherboard isn't letting me clock as high as the first day I had it.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> 7, jpierce55 - ATi X1900XTX @ 668/855 - 6355 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2693.3Mhz - 283.5FSB
> 8, DaMulta - Connect3D X1950XTX @ 675/999 - 6351 - A64 X2 3600+ @ 2678.3Mhz - 281.9FSB
> 
> Not alot in it! Im unsure how he has a better score when you have a newer card and better clocks and cpu speeds are practically the same, must be other variables im not thinking of?




I am unsure as well, it was odd on the science mark score also, as I scored over 1500:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31843&highlight=science+mark&page=101

I have the liquid cooling, and I am running really cool on peak with the case out of my desk. My cpu did not exceed 37c in that test, my g-card was 63gpu/53mem/56vreg. Temps have to be a big part of this. My ram is Crucial Ballistix and my timings are tight 4-4-4-12. I don't know can the chips on the mobo matter? T

LOL that is it on my cpu with this board (stable), so you can get me. Ofcourse I could always boost my g-card. 

Edit: guess it is the memory than?


----------



## strick94u (Jun 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm chilled he came out of no where with that.


I said I did not know the rules had changed about multiple scores, I'm not up set, Al told me once he could not add another single Nvidia card score for my Amd rig so I posted that.More power to ya but again lets talk stability 
Big smile see


I do have to woder why 2 8600 gts when a single 8800 gtx is about the same price?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> That score was with single channel memory.
> 
> I have dual channel today, but the motherboard isn't letting me clock as high as the first day I had it.



You should get at least 6400.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2007)

Where are the hd2900xt scores people?


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> Where are the hd2900xt scores people?



There waitting for the 1GB DDR4's 

Go ask in the HD 2900 Series Overclocking and Feedback thread 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31121


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I said I did not know the rules had changed about multiple scores, I'm not up set, Al told me once he could not add another single Nvidia card score for my Amd rig so I posted that.More power to ya but again lets talk stability
> Big smile see
> 
> 
> I do have to woder why 2 8600 gts when a single 8800 gtx is about the same price?



Two 8600gts  like mine would be 334.00. Thats 512 mb plus it's faster in sli than a single 8800gts 320mb and at very high resolution almost equals a 8800gts 640mb . If you overclocked them they would equal or surpass a stock 8800gts 640 mb. The idea of a SLI is for people who cannot afford to chunk down 360.00 plus dollars in one lump. This lets them buy one card and when the need for more power arises, and the second is cheaper, they buy them. Also no 8800gtx is near that price the cheapest i could find was 549.00. If you find one for 334.00 please let me know I want it. P.S. not only was the SLI run hampered by one card having a bad fan but I was running it in single gpu mode not alternate mode. If I had known what I was doing that the score would have been 11000+.


----------



## lane (Jun 10, 2007)

*13'335* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2080941 

*Sapphire 2900XT @ 880/999mhz * - E6700@4120mhz  "" 412x10 / DDR@1028mhz 4-4-4-12 "
Sorry no CPU-Z, you have the CPU speed on the ORB link, so i can think you can trust my FSB..
More to come when the DangerDen Waterblock is here..
http://www.dangerden.com/index.php?option=...78&Itemid=2


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

lane said:


> *13'335* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2080941
> 
> *Sapphire 2900XT @ 880/999mhz * - E6700@4120mhz  "" 412x10 / DDR@1028mhz 4-4-4-12 "
> Sorry no CPU-Z, you have the CPU speed on the ORB link, so i can think you can trust my FSB..
> ...



Nice score lane, I usually dont add scores without a cpuz screen shot as the orb can often give incorrect readings for clocks, etc!

I can see its all legit there and will add you now


----------



## lane (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Alcpone.. If you will all my score is off course on HWbot.. In general rules i keep only CPu-Z for my SPI run..


If you will do same for 3D05 ( i have a good 24231 to give.. lol), no problem...


----------



## jpierce55 (Jun 10, 2007)

lane said:


> Thanks Alcpone..


Good to see an ATI up at the top.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

Its a really good score, I cant wait to see what the XTX can do!

Have you volt modded it lane?

Its enough work keeping 06 up to date thx lane lol, by all means start a 05 thread though


----------



## lane (Jun 10, 2007)

No voltmod, i don' t like do it in hardware, so i wait ATi tool is released,... It's really far to be the max can give me the card, i need better cooling, and badly my OCZ850W PSU is dead so i run with a little Enermax Liberty 620W...It's enough for all days use, but i can't OC my CPU like i will with this one, too much watts ask after 1.65V (for 4.2 and more).. same for the GPU, it begin ask a lot of Watts available.. you can go on XS, there's many thread about the 2900, the rules is more around 15K yet.. If review of games is not really terrible the card is yet a monster for overclocking and bench... ( But i like the card too in games, really nice, Incredible IQ and it replace perfectly my "old" X1950 Cfire system...)


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

Its a impressive score for no hard mod 

I am in the same boat, my psu died and its coming back tomorrow, so I can get clocking up again, I hate knowing im not getting the full power out of what I have, I just want the 22nd of july to hurry up, so I can get a E6550 and clock it upto 4Ghz which im sure it will do with the extra multi's 

I bet your rig eats games for breakfast


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2007)

2900xt is starting to come around must be a driver thing. Finally something  good for AMD


----------



## cowie (Jun 10, 2007)

very nice score lane.
i'm sure we will even see higher scores from you
good job as the norm


----------



## lane (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks all... but i m far to get what some peoples have sort out of the card... i m sure at the moment ATI tool is here we will see the card flying on 3D06.

a little idea of what can give the card with 7.5 in CSS and a little bit overlcocked ( sorry i m alittle bit offtopic...if it's give prob i remove it.

- E6700@4020 / DDR @1004 mhz 4-4-4-12:

- Catalyst 7.5, ALL max in games ( HDR FULL, FULL REFLECT), the card is a little bit overclocked..(800 on core memory around 900mhz)

- No AAxAF:________*290.43 *and a little bit OC: *294.2 *fps
- 16x 4xAA (MSAA)__*199.64*
- 16x 8xAA (MSAA)__*199.59*

I was surprise see no difference so i have decided verify if increase to max AA was make a difference ( in case force AA in driver work or not)

- 16x 16xAA ( MSAA+WIDE TENT):___*198.72*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> Good to see an ATI up at the top.



An ATi and a C2D, a fair amount of that score is his CPU running at over 4Gig!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> An ATi and a C2D, a fair amount of that score is his CPU running at over 4Gig!



Still, CPU power means alot to games!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Still, CPU power means alot to games!



Thats exactly my point, if you look at the top single card NVidia score, the 8800GTX that was acheived with a clock of 3.3Gig, I am willing to bet that there would be at least a couple if not more NVidia cards scoring higher than the 2900XT if they had over 4.1Gig to back it up.

Now, if the 2900XT comes out on top in 3D Mark 2005, thats a different story, less CPU and more GPU in that, am willing to bet it wont tho, maybe he will run his 2900XT at 3.3Gig just for a comparison for us against the 8800GTX thats in the NVidia No 1 spot......that would be quite interesting.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2007)

ATi takes the single card crown!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> ATi takes the single card crown!!!!!!!!!!



Dream on, C2d at 4.1Gig means ATi takes the single card crown!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2007)

not for long tatty has a 8800gts 640 on the way we will see


----------



## lane (Jun 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats exactly my point, if you look at the top single card NVidia score, the 8800GTX that was acheived with a clock of 3.3Gig, I am willing to bet that there would be at least a couple if not more NVidia cards scoring higher than the 2900XT if they had over 4.1Gig to back it up.
> 
> Now, if the 2900XT comes out on top in 3D Mark 2005, thats a different story, less CPU and more GPU in that, am willing to bet it wont tho, maybe he will run his 2900XT at 3.3Gig just for a comparison for us against the 8800GTX thats in the NVidia No 1 spot......that would be quite interesting.



In real at stock, there's not really a lot difference between both.. actually in pure overclocking the 2900XT have make fall a lot of records.. the problem is the card need a little increase in volt pass 900mhz (920mhz in some good case)...my score is far to be the best, i need ATI-tool and better cooling.. ( i repeat me he eh) 

Now a "little" example with a "QX6700@4.4ghz (not me..)"
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=609417


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

Clock for clock nVidia pwnm ATi, also jadawins score is oldddd, newer drivers will give him 500+ marks i bet!


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you look at what CPU was at 3.3GHz  Q6600 @ 3300Mhz - 368FSB 

Cuz with the 
E6700 @ 4120Mhz only got CPU Score 3643 Marks 

And the 
Q6600 @ 3300Mhz got a whopping score of CPU Score 4421 Marks

So if the HD2900XT had that Q it whould be eatting it for breakfast 


Oh yeah this is not meet to make anyone mad 


Edit: I change my mind there some killer GTX's on HWbot.org

3Dmark 2006 - 19050 marks - Overklokk (Diskusjon.no OC...) 
Processor: Intel Core 2 QX6700... @ 4834mhz
Videocard: Geforce 8800 GTX @ 921/1208mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

lane said:


> In real at stock, there's not really a lot difference between both.. actually in pure overclocking the 2900XT have make fall a lot of records.. the problem is the card need a little increase in volt pass 900mhz (920mhz in some good case)...my score is far to be the best, i need ATI-tool and better cooling.. ( i repeat me he eh)
> 
> Now a "little" example with a "QX6700@4.4ghz (not me..)"
> http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=609417



I hear what your saying, it would be a really good comparison if you would run the test with your cpu at 3.3Gig.....would you do that sometime?, I think we would all be interested to see how the 2 cards compared on synthetic benchmarks on an equal playing field so to speak.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes please that would be a very good thing to see. I'm rooting for AMD but I'm not sure it will win.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> not for long tatty has a 8800gts 640 on the way we will see



Lol thanks for your faith but I dont think my CPU will do 4.1Gig even when I get my custom water......wish it did tho!  thats a nice score


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well mine will so we will see maybe not 4.0ghz but close.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn this is bringing out my competative spirit again, thought I had got rid of that which is why I have not posted scores in the various benchmarking threads for a while....it can become an obsession.......know what I mean Trt???? 

I am tempted now to voltmod the 8800GTS when I get it to see how far she really will go......somebody PLEEEEEEEEZE talk me out of it before I get the card tomorrow


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2007)

Did you guys see my post #1108:shadedshu

Tatty_One & trt740


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Well mine will so we will see maybe not 4.0ghz but close.



Mine might as well but not on this crappy stock cooling, the Freezer pro interim solution arrives tomorrow also, reckon mine might go near 4Gig as volts are really low, am going to do the Vdroop pencil mod on my board as well tomorrow night which should help stability.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 10, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Did you guys see my post #1108:shadedshu
> 
> Tatty_One & trt740



Yeah the Q6600 eats the E6700 even with the later at 4.1Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Did you guys see my post #1108:shadedshu
> 
> Tatty_One & trt740



Ouch!  Depends which way you look at it, yes in that case an awesome score for the 2900XT.....no doubt about it, but just think what the GTX would have got at 4.1Gig......now that would have been some serious CPU score!

Thats why a run at 2005 would be better for the 2900XT, that way we could see the real graphic potential of the card as 2005 is MUCH less CPU biased.


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn this is bringing out my competative spirit again, thought I had got rid of that which is why I have not posted scores in the various benchmarking threads for a while....it can become an obsession.......know what I mean Trt????
> 
> I am tempted now to voltmod the 8800GTS when I get it to see how far she really will go......somebody PLEEEEEEEEZE talk me out of it before I get the card tomorrow



*sends a ticket with a voyage to algarve for a 6 week hollyday in algarve with all payed*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

pt said:


> *sends a ticket with a voyage to algarve for a 6 week hollyday in algarve with all payed*



That worked!!!!  bye bye 8800GTS....hello Algarve


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2007)

As far as the standings are on this thread ATi wins, and until there is something from the other side that beats it, ATi wins.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn Trt....thats an ugly lookin pic in your Siggie!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> As far as the standings are on this thread ATi wins, and until there is something from the other side that beats it, ATi wins.



For a day.....a week......have you forgot that NVidia were there for months??  

Am going to bed now....all this talk of overclocking is making me dizzy.


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ouch!  Depends which way you look at it, yes in that case an awesome score for the 2900XT.....no doubt about it, but just think what the GTX would have got at 4.1Gig......now that would have been some serious CPU score!
> 
> Thats why a run at 2005 would be better for the 2900XT, that way we could see the real graphic potential of the card as 2005 is MUCH less CPU biased.



The CPU helps on both 05&06 cuz with my X800XL I got 1000+ point increase with my C2D in 05 and if he had his CPU he would of still won cuz that Q is better then his even at 4.1GHz I think


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

it's only 11pm
get back on the pc!


----------



## strick94u (Jun 10, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> Good to see an ATI up at the top.



Yes well we still don't see the ATi cards handing nvidia it's ass like so many were saying it would. Why would that bug me well I was counting on that to bring down the 8800 gts price.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Smpeaking of that half the time my browser will not show avatars and the signature pictures my browsers memory, history etc is cleared everytime by window washer. Why won't it display the photos everytime anyone know why this is ? My internet browsers memory is set to 1024 mb the max. It displays the as links most times. Anyone else have this problem. If so how can I fix it. I realize this is off the topic. Oh on topic I hope ATI get the darn 2900xt straightened out I love ATI and would like to switch back but not for 400.00 + on a card full of heat and bugs.


Heat really isn't that bad, trt. Mine tops out at 74-76c, just like my X1800XT did. And with the latest drivers, I'm finally completely stable in all games. Just time to wait for the performance increases and actually video acceleration in the upcoming drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> The CPU helps on both 05&06 cuz with my X800XL I got 1000+ point increase with my C2D in 05 and if he had his CPU he would of still won cuz that Q is better then his even at 4.1GHz I think



Agreed....the diff is that 2006 is almost 50/50 where as in 2005 it's more like 70 GPU > 30 CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Heat really isn't that bad, trt. Mine tops out at 74-76c, just like my X1800XT did. And with the latest drivers, I'm finally completely stable in all games. Just time to wait for the performance increases and actually video acceleration in the upcoming drivers.




Great I'm actually rooting for ATI/ AMD need something for goodness sakes.


----------



## techbuzz (Jun 11, 2007)

*3dmark 06 score update*


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

ew my god. Nomatter how many times I see it IMO that aero vista look is still ugly. At least the score isnt too bad


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> ew my god. Nomatter how many times I see it IMO that aero vista look is still ugly. At least the score isnt too bad


Are you referring to the post above yours, Ket? If so, that's not Aero, my man. That's on XP, Windowblinds or something similar.


----------



## techbuzz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, I am using Windows Blinds. Sometimes it's nice to look at something new...


----------



## strick94u (Jun 11, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Built this one over the weekend to see how an AMD x2 runs and its nice and stable so.......
> thought I would get a little daring with it and here you have a simple 3600 x2 @ 2200 mhz
> 1 gig Crucail ballistix ram stock air on cpu vf700 on a pny 7900 gs  @ 565/685 and stable no artifacts
> 
> ...



resubmited for the record and I still own this one


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2007)

pretty good for that set up.


----------



## lane (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep i think too it's more easy for GTX for get better score yet... again we have no soft for control speedfan on the card and like allways, an ATI need the voltage increased for core memory ( like with X1900XTX, we need increase the voltage with ATI-tool=.. like i have say my Oc on GPU is ablsoutely not maxxed... i wait waterblocks, and a better PSU... so don't make too much loud about.. i m really far of the score have been made by other peoples yet..

There's one thing in 3D06, the GT1 is yet really for Nvidia, it's funny see how even with all 3 otehr GT score under what i have, the GT1 is for Nvidia...

Wait a little bit for see what happend with 2900, new drivers, etc.. the architecture of the 2900 is really complex and need some little optimisation.. anyway i have see the XTX will come in middle of June... when i can, i switch for Cfire system with XTX..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> The CPU helps on both 05&06 cuz with my X800XL I got 1000+ point increase with my C2D in 05 and if he had his CPU he would of still won cuz that Q is better then his even at 4.1GHz I think



Yes but in 2005 there is less CPU dependancy, damn there are loads of games out there that are almost 100% GPU dependant, ie if the CPU has enuff revs to meet the spec of the card, it will run the game.  Also 2005 is not dual core biased which means the exisiting single core owneres of our forums are at least in with a shout also!

Just to kind of show my point, look in the single ATi card rankings, look at maju in 16th place, he has probably the best/fastest DX9 card available, the 1950XTX clocked at 709/2.2Ghz but only a single core sandy running at 2.8Gig, then look at 3rd thru to 6th or 7th place, all DX9 cards of lesser disitinction, but because they have dual cores and/or higher speeds they are ahead by some considerable margin, that margin in 2005 would be considerably less is my point.


----------



## Grings (Jun 15, 2007)

hey tatty (sorry for threadjacking al) did you have a scythe infinity on that p5n e sli?, ive just ordered one without confirming if it fits this mobo, though im sure i remember you saying you had one on it, but now i see a freezer 7 in your specs


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2007)

Grings said:


> hey tatty (sorry for threadjacking al) did you have a scythe infinity on that p5n e sli?, ive just ordered one without confirming if it fits this mobo, though im sure i remember you saying you had one on it, but now i see a freezer 7 in your specs



Yes I did and it does fit, when I upgraded from the 4300 to the 6600 a couple of weeks ago I broke the retention pins trying to get the damn thing out, hence the freezer Pro which is just a cheap interim solution, a teccie friend of mine is building me a custom water setup from some old parts he has.  Freezer Pro's are one of the few PC compnents that seem to be cheaper over here than in the States, there as cheap as chips! I paid £9 for mine.


----------



## cowie (Jun 17, 2007)

I did not want my 68nu's to miss out on the 06 fun!
6800 nv41 sli vmodded, cold air and zalmans.


----------



## savillm (Jun 17, 2007)

heres my updated one

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5708221


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

cowie said:


> I did not want my 68nu's to miss out on the 06 fun!
> 6800 nv41 sli vmodded, cold air and zalmans.



What brand are the cards?


----------



## cowie (Jun 17, 2007)

leadtek i had bruoght these cards new four yrs ago,sold to a friend then got um back,last year heh.great cards run better at games then my vmodded 76gt! 
there my little babies lol!
[img=http://aycu26.webshots.com/image/9265/2002959666429216486_rs.jpg]


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh Yeah!  My new Opty 170 should be here on Tuesday... 5000 plus, here I come!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2007)

I have just gone past 12000 on my new 8800GTS but I am not posting scores until I hit the top, just can't be bothered to do 5 runs and post 5 screenies, am on 675/2100 at present but she will do 700/2200 but I am having stability problems with that at 3.9Gig, at 3.8Gig she runs it fine....obviously need to keep tweaking for a bit.  Would really like to get to near 13000 but that might be a little optimistic!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 17, 2007)

I do encourage finding the max then posting, not a quick job to do adjustments, 12000 is cool! 648 is max I can get out of my core without vmod and ive had a bad experience in the past with messing up lol!

Might pencil my memory and see if I can get some more bandwidth


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 17, 2007)

CPU E6400 at 3.6Ghz (450x8)
Ram 4GB at 1000 4-4-4-12-2T
VGA 2 x 8800GTX (stock)

Now does anyone else think that this is a low score for my setup at stock GPU speed?  I cannot overclock GPU in SLI mode for some reason.  3Dmark keeps on crashing even at very moderate speed (600 core and 1000 mem).  Any thought?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 18, 2007)

CPU E4300 at 3.0Ghz (333x9)
Ram 2GB at 833 5-5-5-15
Point of View 8600GTS 754/1126






Edit: CPUz shows only 2Ghz (333x6) because I've got IEST and C1E on....


----------



## the1andonlyatk (Jun 18, 2007)

Gah On everyday setting i don't touch my card... Don't know why so low


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

Am getting sick of this benchmarking now!  Am not getting it right at the moment, at 3.9Gig at 700/2100 it crashes and at 3.8Gig at 700/2100 it's slower than at 3.6ig on 660/2100, am getting something wrong here, gave up saving all the benches as projects in futuremark so this is the only meesley one I have got, I will post this one to get on the league table and try to do better tomorrow 

11,607
E6600 @3.6Gig  401FSB
Gainward 8800GTS 640MB @ 660/2100

Bah! watch this space.


----------



## pt (Jun 18, 2007)

i got the same prob at spi and sciencemark, i always get a better score at 3ghz than 3.2 :S
same latencys, higher speed at 3.2


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

pt said:


> i got the same prob at spi and sciencemark, i always get a better score at 3ghz than 3.2 :S
> same latencys, higher speed at 3.2



Frustrating aint it lol, I think I may know where I am going wrong, I did the Vdroop pencil mod on my board and one of the side effects of putting too much pencil on is that at idle the volts are higher than those set in BIOS, at 3.9Gig I was setting VCore at 1.55 volts but having checked speedfan and Anus Probe I am actually getting almost 1.6V!!!! perhaps it's simply that the chip does not like that much current running through it so I either need to wipe a little pencil off or compenasate in BIOS for the lift.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats interesting, just been looking at the Sli scores on the league tables, I see that when you take into account CPU speeds that 2 x 7900GT's are probably faster than 2 x 8600GTS's.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats interesting, just been looking at the Sli scores on the league tables, I see that when you take into account CPU speeds that 2 x 7900GT's are probably faster than 2 x 8600GTS's.



Yeah, I wonder if TRT would mind doing a bench @ 3.6Ghz to see the difference?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah, I wonder if TRT would mind doing a bench @ 3.6Ghz to see the difference?



He does not have both cards now, he only had the 2 as one was a replacement for the origional as the fan went within a week of receipt so he benched them both at not much above stock speeds because of the fan thing then sent the knackered one back.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> He does not have both cards now, he only had the 2 as one was a replacement for the origional as the fan went within a week of receipt so he benched them both at not much above stock speeds because of the fan thing then sent the knackered one back.



Oh yeah I remember now, I forget what TRT has because he has different one's so often


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2007)

Moving in the right direction but slow progress, I really need to stop being lazy and undo this Vdroop pencil mode on my board, there is no vdroop, what there is though is very high stock voltage ...way above whats recorded in the BIOS, it's killing my temps, I am sure I will get my system stability back and then hopefully another run at 700/2200 @3.9Gig should equal over 12500.

But this will have to do for now.......11,732....


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 18, 2007)

I will be very happy for you if you manage 12500 without vmodding the gpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I will be very happy for you if you manage 12500 without vmodding the gpu



Already did the pencil mod thats what got me to 700 core, but I undid it with a Q Tip and some solution because thats what I thought was causing the stability issues but it turns out it was the motherboard VDroop mod so once I have sorted that I am back to penciling the GPU, the good thing with the 88000GTS is that a stock card gives 1.3V to the GPU I beleive and you can mod all you like, you cannot get more than 1.4V so really unless you have shaky hands and get the crap all over the place you in theory cannot do any damage with the mod itself because on it's own 1.4V aint enuff to fry the card under any circumstances.....well thats my theory.....dont quote me!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah, I wonder if TRT would mind doing a bench @ 3.6Ghz to see the difference?




I think the 8600gts would beat two 7900gt 256 mb cards. Any of the 7900 series 256 cards I think will lose to a 8600gts. I just sold my 8600gts I payed 168.00 for it and a guy offered me 232.00 for it. So I had to take it. I had the opportunity to test a 7900 gtx which ended up failing during testing and was RMAed but during testing it was beating my 8600gts by about 400 points , but a 8600gts oced will match a 7900gtx 512 at stock and at 1280 and lower resolutions. I think if it had 512 mb it might come very close to matching it a 7900gtx 512. i'm not sure what I'm doing now at the moment my desktop is down with no video card until a evga 8800gts 640 mb comes after the 24th when I return from Cleveland. I'm gonna selling that badboy on ebay it's new and got a monster deal on it. I think I'm gonna get one of these.  

Fastest 8600gts you can buy here.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150226

 I don't care what anyone says these cards (8600gts) are very good bang for the buck if you have a sli rig. If it was 512 mb it would be a done deal.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Already did the pencil mod thats what got me to 700 core, but I undid it with a Q Tip and some solution because thats what I thought was causing the stability issues but it turns out it was the motherboard VDroop mod so once I have sorted that I am back to penciling the GPU, the good thing with the 88000GTS is that a stock card gives 1.3V to the GPU I beleive and you can mod all you like, you cannot get more than 1.4V so really unless you have shaky hands and get the crap all over the place you in theory cannot do any damage with the mod itself because on it's own 1.4V aint enuff to fry the card under any circumstances.....well thats my theory.....dont quote me!



What kind of pencil did you use or did you use a conductive pen? I have tried penciling the resistor and cant get any more than 1.27v which is what my stock voltage is, I have even tested it under load and it doesnt help with the droop either  The resistor is just too small for me to solder


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Fastest 8600gts you can buy here.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150226



But surely you could get those clocks out of a standard card with oc'ing and good cooling? Unless it has something extra under its sleeve?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I think the 8600gts would beat two 7900gt 256 mb cards. Any of the 7900 series 256 cards I think will lose to a 8600gts. I just sold my 8600gts I payed 168.00 for it and a guy offered me 232.00 for it. So I had to take it. I had the opportunity to test a 7900 gtx which ended up failing during testing and was RMAed but during testing it was beating my 8600gts by about 400 points , but a 8600gts oced will match a 7900gtx 512 at stock and at 1280 and lower resolutions. I think if it had 512 mb it might come very close to matching it a 7900gtx 512. i'm not sure what I'm doing now at the moment my desktop is down with no video card until a evga 8800gts 640 mb comes after the 24th when I return from Cleveland. I'm gonna selling that badboy on ebay it's new and got a monster deal on it. I think I'm gonna get one of these.
> 
> Fastest 8600gts you can buy here.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150226
> 
> I don't care what anyone says these cards (8600gts) are very good bang for the buck if you have a sli rig. If it was 512 mb it would be a done deal.



You really going to pay that much for a 128bit bandwidth card with only 256MB ram?  Damn find yourself a 512MB 8600GTS, there are some around and VGPU mod it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> What kind of pencil did you use or did you use a conductive pen? I have tried penciling the resistor and cant get any more than 1.27v which is what my stock voltage is, I have even tested it under load and it doesnt help with the droop either  The resistor is just too small for me to solder



Very sharp 2B pencil...they are the best, use a magnifying glass, 5 short strokes, 8 strokes on the memory mod. DO NOT use a conductive pen for that mod, as you have noticed, little space to work in and lots of stuff all around, a conductive pen will run and get on other bits and.........BANG!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Very sharp 2B pencil...they are the best, use a magnifying glass, 5 short strokes, 8 strokes on the memory mod. DO NOT use a conductive pen for that mod, as you have noticed, little space to work in and lots of stuff all around, a conductive pen will run and get on other bits and.........BANG!!!



OK cool, I will give that a whirl


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2007)

I think my processor is holding me back,can only get 9185 and thats with XP


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> OK cool, I will give that a whirl



Just remember, in these cases...less is more! dont be tempted to put too many strokes on to start with, test it and if clocks are still a little low you can always do a couple more.

From what I have read, with the mods even the worst clocking cards should at least be able to acheive 675/2100 minimum, some can go as far as 725/2300!!!!  toasty....need serious cooling for that tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Judas said:


> I think my processor is holding me back,can only get 9185 and thats with XP



What clocks you acheiving on the card?  and what speed is you CPU running at?  I have noticed that the biggest jumps in 2006 score are definatly from the card rather than CPU performance but I spose you have to have a decent start point anyways.

I spose what I mean by that is with my CPU at just 3.5 Gig and card at just 650/2000 I get about 11,200, if I keep the same card clocks but increase the CPU speed to 3.65Gig it add about 250 points, if I keep the same CPU speed at the origional 3.5Gig but increase the card to 660/2100 it adds 365 points.....make sense?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Just remember, in these cases...less is more! dont be tempted to put too many strokes on to start with, test it and if clocks are still a little low you can always do a couple more.
> 
> From what I have read, with the mods even the worst clocking cards should at least be able to acheive 675/2100 minimum, some can go as far as 725/2300!!!!  toasty....need serious cooling for that tho.



Cheers for the info, can I just ask you to check the pics on vrzone http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4641 because I can pencil the vmem resistor fine with the pencil I have (HB) but when I try the vgpu it just doesnt work, so maybe I have the wrong info?


----------



## Judas (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> What clocks you acheiving on the card?  and what speed is you CPU running at?  I have noticed that the biggest jumps in 2006 score are definatly from the card rather than CPU performance but I spose you have to have a decent start point anyways.
> 
> I spose what I mean by that is with my CPU at just 3.5 Gig and card at just 650/2000 I get about 11,200, if I keep the same card clocks but increase the CPU speed to 3.65Gig it add about 250 points, if I keep the same CPU speed at the origional 3.5Gig but increase the card to 660/2100 it adds 365 points.....make sense?



cpu 3.0ghz

Core 550
Shader 1300
Memory 1600

Was expecting  a little bit more,since the card is factory over clocked to start with, are these volt moded already?
You use ATI tools for overclocking?

With the cpu at stock (2.8ghz) and the card at the same speeds with vista was getting about EDIT:8598 sum thing ,nothing was tweaked just ran 3D mark 06 to see
With vista tweaked and cpu running at 3.0 ghz  8812  card running the same


----------



## gerrynicol (Jun 19, 2007)

What cooling are you folks using on your 8800GTS's??

I have only seen the Thermalright HR-03 Plus VGA Cooler(apart from water blocks) which says on every site I have seen it on that ist's for the 8800 GTX Only.

Is anyone using any 3rd party air coolers?.

Cheers,

Gerry.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> What cooling are you folks using on your 8800GTS's??
> 
> I have only seen the Thermalright HR-03 Plus VGA Cooler(apart from water blocks) which says on every site I have seen it on that ist's for the 8800 GTX Only.
> 
> ...



Im using my XSPC water block, have used it on all of my gfx cards with good results, slightly smaller than my current gpu but cools it well and never go over 55*c at full load, only thing I had to do was drill out the 4 holes for the bolts to go through ok

Not sure of decent air coolers


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Cheers for the info, can I just ask you to check the pics on vrzone http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4641 because I can pencil the vmem resistor fine with the pencil I have (HB) but when I try the vgpu it just doesnt work, so maybe I have the wrong info?



Not sure from those pics...they are not as clear, I have been using these.....def more helpful I think....what you think?  these are what I have done anyways, probably the same but just clearer more user friendly:

http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&number=7&howtopage=194&howtoID=72


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Judas said:


> cpu 3.0ghz
> 
> Core 550
> Shader 1300
> ...



You should certainly be getting more but especially from the memory, the VMem pencil mod is really easy to do for the memory and should get you at least 2100mhz, if I can do it anyone can!  Of course dont hold me or the card manufacturer responsible if you cock it up but it is reversable and there is a max limit on these cards for voltage so theoretically you should be safe.  See the link I posted immediatly above.

No I dont think they are voltmodded on the OC cards for the GTS as there is much headroom anyways, IMO OC 8800GTS's are a waste of money as there is so much headroom unless one comes with aftermarket cooling as standard.  The GPU stock core volts on the 8800GTS is 1.3V I beleive, that is good for upto 665ish dependant on how luck you get with the card and manufacturer.

Of course the higher the core goes the higher the shaders go also, I have undone the voltmod for the time being because I have stability issues which I thought was the mod but in fact it was the VDroop pencil mod I did on my mobo, I can get 3.9Gig outta this 6600 but could not do a stable run of 2006 above 3.65Gig, I thought that was the graphics but it was not so once I have sorted the mobo I will re-pencil the GPU.  The max stable I can get the GPU without the mod is 660 but can get my memory to 1050 x2, I think yours must at least be in part to your CPU speed and maybe you have not tweaked your 3D settings in Control panel well enuff???

Lastly I use RivaTuner to actually overclock but to get there I use ATi tool to artifact scan to make sure I have the max stable clsoks before setting them in RivaTuner, I personally find the clocks in RivaTuner to be more stable than ATi tool.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> What cooling are you folks using on your 8800GTS's??
> 
> I have only seen the Thermalright HR-03 Plus VGA Cooler(apart from water blocks) which says on every site I have seen it on that ist's for the 8800 GTX Only.
> 
> ...



I just use the Gainward stock cooling, even at full revs with fan fixed at 100% my load temps do not exceed around 67C.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You really going to pay that much for a 128bit bandwidth card with only 256MB ram?  Damn find yourself a 512MB 8600GTS, there are some around and VGPU mod it!




No 8600gts 512mb cards here in the USA and the Uk merchants I've talked to won't ship them here. I'm not sure what I'm getting really a 8600gt would really be plenty for what I need, but then again maybe I will keep the 8800gts 640. We will see.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not sure from those pics...they are not as clear, I have been using these.....def more helpful I think....what you think?  these are what I have done anyways, probably the same but just clearer more user friendly:
> 
> http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=gethowto&number=7&howtopage=194&howtoID=72



That shows basically the same apart from the vgpu volt mod, I tried to actually solder to the resistor and not the resistor measure point lol, d'oh! I could easily solder to the points marked, maybe the pink marked area would be a little tricky, but maybe that is just a ground point and I could solder to a easier ground point? Not too sure, maybe cowie will come in with a idea, dont really want to kill this card lol

I will get a 2B pencil and see if that makes a difference, but as it says in the guide the resistance is only 35ohms so penciling is differcult, but you managed it so maybe it isnt as hard as they say, not saying your a novice because im sure your not


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Got an extra 100 points for a 50mhz increase on mem, thats at 2.04v, dont really want to take it over 2.1v, mem doesn't go over 50*c @ full load


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Got an extra 100 points for a 50mhz increase on mem, thats at 2.04v, dont really want to take it over 2.1v, mem doesn't go over 50*c @ full load



Nice so whats your mem speed now?  And it's OK, I am a novice, suppose I got lucky!  Does not mean to say I will again tho


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 19, 2007)

11th place. Heh, not bad from a 19kPro eh?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> 11th place. Heh, not bad from a 19kPro eh?



In the ATi lists yes, about 35th in the combined forum table


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice so whats your mem speed now?  And it's OK, I am a novice, suppose I got lucky!  Does not mean to say I will again tho



1060  I wreckon a couple more pencil strokes will get me 2.1v (got a multimeter to check) that should get me 1100 

Still my gpu refuses to get more power from penciling, I think I will have to be happy with 2mhz below 650, which is still a nice oc from 513


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> In the ATi lists yes, about 35th in the combined forum table



An why would I care bout the nVidia table? I dont have an nVidia card now, so nuts to that


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Got 1100mhz @ 2.14v, not happy to push any harder, dont want to temp fait!

Just need to find out if the ground point for the vr will be ok in a different place to the 1 on shrimps?

But anyway me and strick are even now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Got 1100mhz @ 2.14v, not happy to push any harder, dont want to temp fait!
> 
> Just need to find out if the ground point for the vr will be ok in a different place to the 1 on shrimps?
> 
> But anyway me and strick are even now



Very nice, well done, here is a minor improvement, TBH I am wasting my time now until I reverse this VDroop mod on my Mobo which will have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 19, 2007)

Well keep us posted, will be good to see you break 12000


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2007)

maybe I will get two of these for 218.00 for a sli. A poor mans 8800gts 320
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150230


----------



## pt (Jun 20, 2007)

seems nice, but 2 gts would be better


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2007)

pt said:


> seems nice, but 2 gts would be better



Yes they would but then you could buy a 8800gts and there would be no sense


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 20, 2007)

ahem.. my FSB is 380 now, 9x multi instead of 10x


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 20, 2007)

*12445*

First overclocked run on my GTX with clock speeds 615/920


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 20, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> ahem.. my FSB is 380 now, 9x multi instead of 10x



Thanks for bringing that error to my attention, I had to give my data entry clerk a verbal warning the other day, now he has been giving a written warning! Gross misconduct will not be tolerated in this organisation


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> maybe I will get two of these for 218.00 for a sli. A poor mans 8800gts 320
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150230



Naaaa thats a poor mans 7900GTX   Unless of course you voltmod them, get 2 of the one's fitted with aftermarket cooling as standard, there is heaps of potential in the cards with cooling and the mod....good choice and a nice little project I say!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thanks for bringing that error to my attention, I had to give my data entry clerk a verbal warning the other day, now he has been giving a written warning! Gross misconduct will not be tolerated in this organisation



It's just sooooo hard to get good staff these days


----------



## strick94u (Jun 21, 2007)

secound run on my 7900 gs amd pc but I think vista holds it back a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will put xp on it and see. at least I can move forward with one of my pc's the e6600 will be here shortly too


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

Added, so we wont be drawing in score for long then strick lol 

Why dont you wait a month for the Quad's to come down in price? Or maybe get a E6600 then for cheaper or a 6550 and clock the pants out of it!


----------



## strick94u (Jun 21, 2007)

E6550 ?? have not heard of this one sounds interesting.I may change this mother board out on my amd rig for a 590 chipset with sli I still have 2 7900  gs cards and this mother board clocks poorly with the 5200+ yet will clock to a 4200+ with the 3600+ so anyone want a deal on a msi v series mother board and a 3600 +?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## gerrynicol (Jun 21, 2007)

Think I have tapped my system

I don't have a CPUz shot for my proc as it's wrong, displays 2.3 when it's @ 2.7.

Anyway here is my final score(unless I get water back in my system and voltmod some  )

Result:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2269797

Screenie:


----------



## trt740 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa thats a poor mans 7900GTX   Unless of course you voltmod them, get 2 of the one's fitted with aftermarket cooling as standard, there is heaps of potential in the cards with cooling and the mod....good choice and a nice little project I say!




Well there is always this one it's basically a gts. It's got the hell over clocked out of it. , I wouldn't buy a second one tell it came down in price but for me this will play everything I play at moderate to high setting and is silents. It is plenty fast for now and two of these in sli would be very close to a 8800gts 320 mb , but for now if you were going to buy 2 it makes zero sense. I would only buy one then when this drops in price and I can get a second. It also has to get points for being cool an silent.  It's running almost a 100 mghz faster on the core and 300 mghz on the ram than a stock gt and can still go higher.It is marketed as the worlds fastest  8600gt. I'm just playing around with the idea nothing is etched in stone. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150238


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 21, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> Think I have tapped my system
> 
> I don't have a CPUz shot for my proc as it's wrong, displays 2.3 when it's @ 2.7.
> 
> Anyway here is my final score(unless I get water back in my system and voltmod some  )



Have you got speedstep active in the bios? Have you disabled all the other features near speedstep?


----------



## gerrynicol (Jun 21, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Have you got speedstep active in the bios? Have you disabled all the other features near speedstep?



No idea lol, don't think so, will check  and post later.  3dmark and system properties all say 2.7Ghz so dunno what is up?.  I have also been reading up on this fatality board and there are issues going above 400Mhz fsb. Im at 385 just now.  Still for a budget(75 uk pounds delivered) board it's not too bad.

EDIT:  Just checked, don't have speedstep, I do have a cpu thermal control, don't know if that has to do with it.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2007)

New score for me. 10250

Card set to 847/999. Cpu set the same.

Using the new ATItool beta. I'll have to try to squeeze more out of this at some point later. Seems I didn't get the greatest of clockers.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2271891


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 22, 2007)

finally up and running took long enough lol





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2272096
9550 fully stock rig on stock cooling (building a case out of a cabinet with phase on the cpu and water for the vga built into the case)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Al, pencil modded the GPU again now I have reversed the VDroop mod.  Got the damn thing's core to 800!! I bottled out then but even at that speed using ATi tool Artifact scanner it was clear, they say that the 3D view in ATi tool is as intensive as any 3D app and it never went above 69C at load, problem is there must be a limiter in the NV driver or the cards BIOS because it would not let me bench above 700????  I think I will download Nibitor and dump the BIOS to have a look.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy crap lol, thats a fast gpu you got there, what was your multimeter reading on the vgpu? I gave up on getting more out of the gpu, just cant pencil the resistor at all, its a pain but gonna have to live with it lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Holy crap lol, thats a fast gpu you got there, what was your multimeter reading on the vgpu? I gave up on getting more out of the gpu, just cant pencil the resistor at all, its a pain but gonna have to live with it lol



No multimeter!!!  But you cannot go above 1.4V on the 8800GTS as far as I have read, the stock voltage is 1.3V to the GPU and there is a regulator preventing anything above 1.4V so theoretically safe as 1.4V is not going to destroy a GPU.  Trouble was as I said I could not bench at it, even at 750Mhz, when I started 3D mark 2006 it came up instantly with an error message that said something like "Device at XXXXXXXX lost".....wtf?  A couple of times I got the BSOD that said there was an NV blah blah 4 error which basically is the display driver so I am guessing there is a software limiter somewhere either within the driver set or BIOS unless of course the thermal specs of the card are throttling it......anyone have any thoughts?  Bottom line is that using ATi tool and artifact scanning there were no issues in raising the core to 800Mhz, no artifacts, no unreal temps, I can apply those speeds without problems but cannot run 3D apps.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 22, 2007)

*12473*





Do we have a thread like this for 3D Mark01 & 03 ?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No multimeter!!!  But you cannot go above 1.4V on the 8800GTS as far as I have read, the stock voltage is 1.3V to the GPU and there is a regulator preventing anything above 1.4V so theoretically safe as 1.4V is not going to destroy a GPU.  Trouble was as I said I could not bench at it, even at 750Mhz, when I started 3D mark 2006 it came up instantly with an error message that said something like "Device at XXXXXXXX lost".....wtf?  A couple of times I got the BSOD that said there was an NV blah blah 4 error which basically is the display driver so I am guessing there is a software limiter somewhere either within the driver set or BIOS unless of course the thermal specs of the card are throttling it......anyone have any thoughts?  Bottom line is that using ATi tool and artifact scanning there were no issues in raising the core to 800Mhz, no artifacts, no unreal temps, I can apply those speeds without problems but cannot run 3D apps.



Interesting read, sounds like alot of other different variable are in the equation aswel, well I hope you suss something out and can get a record clock for the compilation


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 22, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> *12473*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you search I think there is something for posting your scores, not set out like mine though!


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, I've finally broken 5000.  I need to work on getting my vid card clocks up wtf?  Anyways the Opty is deffinately helping and this is only at 2.85ghz with stock voltage!  This is going to be an awesome processor! Hmm... I think I can get my memory timings down too.  Here's the screen:


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 23, 2007)

Give me my spot back


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 23, 2007)

OK I have read the cards BIOS in Nibitor and I dont think it's the BIOS thats causing the throttle as under "throttle" in the BIOS it's blanked out, I cannot beleive its the NV driver or this problem would occur for everyone who goes beyond 700mhz.


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2007)

How in the hell are you guys getting the clocks you are getting with x1950pro's?  Please fill me in.


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK I have read the cards BIOS in Nibitor and I dont think it's the BIOS thats causing the throttle as under "throttle" in the BIOS it's blanked out, I cannot beleive its the NV driver or this problem would occur for everyone who goes beyond 700mhz.



You probably need to mod the geometric delta in the bios.....Use Nibitor and save your bios as something like oldbios.rom then download this program....http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1118....                                                                                                                         Then open your bios with it from the Nibitor folder....After you open it go to performance table you will see 4 drop down slots the second one is what you need to mod this is the geometric delta it is usually at 0 to run core clocks around 740-750 it needs to be set at around -50 or -60....                                                                                                                      After you mod the delta hit apply changes at the bottom and then go to file and save it in the Nibitor folder name it like modbios.rom or newbios.rom then you need to flash from a floppy using nvflash......I have it done to my 7600T it works great i set mine to -50 i can run 3d apps at a core speed of 750 without lockups anymore........This mod may not apply to the 8 series cards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 23, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thanks for bringing that error to my attention, I had to give my data entry clerk a verbal warning the other day, now he has been giving a written warning! Gross misconduct will not be tolerated in this organisation



lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> You probably need to mod the geometric delta in the bios.....Use Nibitor and save your bios as something like oldbios.rom then download this program....http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1118....                                                                                                                         Then open your bios with it from the Nibitor folder....After you open it go to performance table you will see 4 drop down slots the second one is what you need to mod this is the geometric delta it is usually at 0 to run core clocks around 740-750 it needs to be set at around -50 or -60....                                                                                                                      After you mod the delta hit apply changes at the bottom and then go to file and save it in the Nibitor folder name it like modbios.rom or newbios.rom then you need to flash from a floppy using nvflash......I have it done to my 7600T it works great i set mine to -50 i can run 3d apps at a core speed of 750 without lockups anymore........This mod may not apply to the 8 series cards.



Thanks very much, there is actually a version 3.4 out now that supposidly supports the 8800 so I might give it a try sometime.

Edit:   Have just had a look at it, the 2nd box is just full of hex characters....how do I know which bit to change to -50 as there is literally 50 characters and most of them are zero's?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 24, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> You probably need to mod the geometric delta in the bios.....Use Nibitor and save your bios as something like oldbios.rom then download this program....http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1118....                                                                                                                         Then open your bios with it from the Nibitor folder....After you open it go to performance table you will see 4 drop down slots the second one is what you need to mod this is the geometric delta it is usually at 0 to run core clocks around 740-750 it needs to be set at around -50 or -60....                                                                                                                      After you mod the delta hit apply changes at the bottom and then go to file and save it in the Nibitor folder name it like modbios.rom or newbios.rom then you need to flash from a floppy using nvflash......I have it done to my 7600T it works great i set mine to -50 i can run 3d apps at a core speed of 750 without lockups anymore........This mod may not apply to the 8 series cards.



Xtant - what cooling have you got for your memory? I've got the Zalman blue heatsinks, if you got them on there I'd reckon you could get my memory clocks. If you could get to those speeds with your frankly insane GPU clock imagine the results. I'm thinking 7900GT beater


----------



## Judas (Jun 24, 2007)

Well here's what i have so far, no volt mod as of yet  its now at max stable  666/1042 ,temps are getting nice and toasty about 79 c load. Should have new cooler some time next week, should help a bit  








Shot at 1969-12-31


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 24, 2007)

Haha how you like me now? 

*Score 12912*


----------



## Judas (Jun 24, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Haha how you like me now?
> 
> *Score 12912*





Is that it?... Thats all your ...... GTx can do?   :shadedshu       

Nice score by the way


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Xtant - what cooling have you got for your memory? I've got the Zalman blue heatsinks, if you got them on there I'd reckon you could get my memory clocks. If you could get to those speeds with your frankly insane GPU clock imagine the results. I'm thinking 7900GT beater



Im still using the stock cooler on the card it covers 2 of the memory chips and i have some little cheap blue heatsinks i had laying around on the other 2....I finally got a new mobo last week but suprisingly it doesnt perform very well at all on 3dmark 06 or 05 i think it might be a power issue so im going to get a new power supply as soon as i can.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks very much, there is actually a version 3.4 out now that supposidly supports the 8800 so I might give it a try sometime.
> 
> Edit:   Have just had a look at it, the 2nd box is just full of hex characters....how do I know which bit to change to -50 as there is literally 50 characters and most of them are zero's?



Did you download the nvidia bios modifier program i had linked thats the one i was refering to with this mod?...Nibitor is harder to mod the geometric delta with it doesnt like the negative numbers for some reason.....I took a screenshot of it and attached it.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 24, 2007)

Judas said:


> Well here's what i have so far, no volt mod as of yet  its now at max stable  666/1042 ,temps are getting nice and toasty about 79 c load. Should have new cooler some time next week, should help a bit
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp



linky no worky.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 25, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2299030

woot 2nd place baby!!!!!
cpu at 3.2 (16 x 200) mem stock 800 4-4-4-5 HD2900XT at 835/930 (1860)


----------



## Judas (Jun 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> linky no worky.



Fixed


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2299030
> 
> woot 2nd place baby!!!!!
> cpu at 3.2 (16 x 200) mem stock 800 4-4-4-5 HD2900XT at 835/930 (1860)



Hell YEAH!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Haha how you like me now?
> 
> *Score 12912*



Just think what you could acheive with some more serious CPU overclocking.


----------



## Judas (Jun 25, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> What cooling are you folks using on your 8800GTS's??
> 
> I have only seen the Thermalright HR-03 Plus VGA Cooler(apart from water blocks) which says on every site I have seen it on that ist's for the 8800 GTX Only.
> 
> ...



They are also for the  8800GTS  



http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_product_hr03_plus.htm



should have mine soon


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh damn these single cards are creeping up on my score.  Now I am starting to think that 15000+ on E6400 at 3.2Ghz and dual 8800GTX is too low.  Anyone else think so?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 25, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Oh damn these single cards are creeping up on my score.  Now I am starting to think that 15000+ on E6400 at 3.2Ghz and dual 8800GTX is too low.  Anyone else think so?



Why dont you clock your gfx cards higher? Your cpu is probs at max for your board, but a E6400 with a single 8800GTX is bottlenecked anyway, so two is going to be worse, why dont you get a quad on 22nd july?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 26, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2306184
wooot broke 11k and so soon too!







so far the fastest stable oc on the hd, but I'm sooo cpu bound that between 16x 204 and 14x 233 I gained 200pts. lol


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

*My new score with a white box/ oem  8800gts 640 mb my last card for a year or so*

Sold my 8600gts made 80.00 on it had to do it. I payed 340.00 shipped for this 8800 gts 640 mb. After I found out it wasn't a EVGA board but a factory direct Nvidia white box oem card. (The seller refunded 20.00 dollars when I called him on this so I really payed 320.00 shipped). Which according to Evga they cannot figure out how I got a hold of one since Nvidia only sells the 8800gts looking like this to company's like EVGA, XFX, Asus and after testing they add a part number plus a decal to cover the Nvidia reference decal. This card looks like the card they recieve in bulk prior to testing LOL!!!! Fuxxking ebay. Still it looks and works flawless. I'm 99.99 percent sure it brand spanking new card direct from Nvidia just as EVGA stated, not a RMA, it still had the reference decal peel off protector on it. Evga , XFX , ASUS etc... remove this prior to applying their own decal. They couldn't figure it out and even when I stated I wanted to try to figure this out thru the nvidia serial number they laughed stating you will never reach Nvidia. Once again fuxxking ebay LoL!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice score, gives me something to chase now, needed some incentive, will continue with the flash and voltmod now!


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Just think what you could acheive with some more serious CPU overclocking.



Yep, I cant get much more than 3.8Ghz though...

Read here

However temperatures aren't even close to being a problem @ 3.8ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Yep, I cant get much more than 3.8Ghz though...
> 
> Read here
> 
> However temperatures aren't even close to being a problem @ 3.8ghz



I only said that because your specs show 3.4Gig


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

I think if jadawin updated his score he would not be far off 14,000 with newer drivers as that score is about 5 months old!

Im really thinking about getting a Q6600 on 22nd july, dont think I will get 4.23Ghz with 470FSB x9 multi from what Ive been reading about max Q6600 clocks? Even 3.5Ghz would be real nice though


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im really thinking about getting a Q6600 on 22nd july, dont think I will get 4.23Ghz with 470FSB x9 multi from what Ive been reading about max Q6600 clocks? Even 3.5Ghz would be real nice though


I say go for it. My next build will definitely be a quad of some flavor. Everything is finally starting to move to multi-threading.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I say go for it. My next build will definitely be a quad of some flavor. Everything is finally starting to move to multi-threading.



Yes but not games tho well there are a few that manage to use 2 cores, am sure some of those may use more than 2 but TBH with little performance increases and as I game for like 80% of my PC usuage I see no point yet....for me that is, cant talk for anyone else, maybe's next year when they have dropped even further but I will be looking at AMD also then.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes but not games tho well there are a few that manage to use 2 cores, am sure some of those may use more than 2 but TBH with little performance increases and as I game for like 80% of my PC usuage I see no point yet....for me that is, cant talk for anyone else, maybe's next year when they have dropped even further but I will be looking at AMD also then.


SupCom uses all 4. Crysis is supposed to, as well. In fact, many of the DX10 titles are supposedly gonna make use of them.

And besides, even if the new titles don't take full advantage, you could do nifty stuff like encode a video and run a virus scan, all while playing a game.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

My main reason for wanting a quad is FSX, that is so cpu intensive that 4 cores at 3Ghz+ would be sweet and as my board can do 470-480FSB in theory I should get 4Ghz+ and my cooling is up for the job, maybe stick another 120mm rad into the loop for the extra heat


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

Must have been a reject from someone it just flat out died when I woke up this morning burn baby burn  it died at stock speed. Vendor refunded my money and the card is on it's way to Cal . May I ask for a moment of silence please.   Once again Fuxxxking EBay at least the vendor was honest, Well sorta.  He did sell the wrong item branded as something it wasn't, but he did give me my money back. Evga here I come. Alcapone please take thay score off the list piece of crap card.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

time to throw in my back up x800pro 256 mb card.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah baby you cooked it lol

Im glad it died for your sake in the long run, you need to know what your getting when you buy something like a gfx card, imo anyway


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Why dont you clock your gfx cards higher? Your cpu is probs at max for your board, but a E6400 with a single 8800GTX is bottlenecked anyway, so two is going to be worse, why dont you get a quad on 22nd july?



Nah, no need for quad core since I am selling one of my GTX's.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah baby you cooked it lol
> 
> Im glad it died for your sake in the long run, you need to know what your getting when you buy something like a gfx card, imo anyway




It shouldn't have died at stock it died when I set it to max quality at stock speed the temps never broke 65c. Then it just froze   time to surf the egg.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe it didn't like being pushed that hard in the first place then when it got clocked back to stock then quality settings were umphed it just bit the dust! Hey atleast you can get a brand new card and you have not been ripped off


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

well which one should get  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130071
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150204
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150172

nah it was just a bad card I think If I had set it to max quality at first it would have died right away.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

The eVGA cards seem to clock well, if you've got the cash then go for the 640Mb if your going to hang on for it for a year (cant see it happening to be honest) lol


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just saw this one it's kinda nice http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150215

The 320 mb cards I liked this aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150172.  XFX matches EVGA's quality I would say.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> And besides, even if the new titles don't take full advantage, you could do nifty stuff like encode a video and run a virus scan, all while playing a game.



You can do that with dual core anyway. I do, although I prefer not to in SupCom! That game just has too many units


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I just saw this one it's kinda nice http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150215
> 
> The 320 mb cards I liked this aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150172.  XFX matches EVGA's quality I would say.



$420 is abit steep imo, never had a xfx card, I love my palit, good quality card for cheap as chips


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I just saw this one it's kinda nice http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150215
> 
> The 320 mb cards I liked this aswell http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150172.  XFX matches EVGA's quality I would say.



Trt....get 2 8600GT in SLi, get them with the aftermarket coolers as standard, there are a few manufacturers that have them, they will reaach near GTS speeds, cheaper than a 320MB 8800GTS and almost as quick, voltmod them later with a 2B pencil and easily as fast.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Trt....get 2 8600GT in SLi, get them with the aftermarket coolers as standard, there are a few manufacturers that have them, they will reaach near GTS speeds, cheaper than a 320MB 8800GTS and almost as quick, voltmod them later with a 2B pencil and easily as fast.




I might do that Tatty but for now my ATI x800pro 256 will do shes still has some kick left for moderate gaming. I'm looking at a the XFX 320 mb 8800gts or a EVGA 320 mb 8800gts. To be honest I don't see any advantage in playability of a the 8800 gts 640 over a 8800 320. I know at really high resolutions at maxed settings frames drop on the 320 mb version but not to unplayable levels. If I do get a 8800 gts  640 it will be my card for a long time shelling out 385.00 (before a rebate which can take 3 to 6 months to get) is aot of money compared to 279.00 (before a rebate) plus If  a 320 mb version it's not enough I can always SLI a second one down the road. I'm gonna sleep on it but i'm leaning toward a XFX or EVGA  320 mb cards both have great lifetime warranties. Any Ideas are welcome.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

shoot why not get a gtx and use it for while? kinda steep in price, but with the amount of money you seem to make why not?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130072

could last you alot longer than the gts.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> shoot why not get a gtx and use it for while? kinda steep in price, but with the amount of money you seem to make why not?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130072
> 
> could last you alot longer than the gts.


Na I usually make enough money to upgrade. The last card ,a 8600gts was a super bonus sale. Plus the card that died was about 80.00 cheaper than normal. I cannot afford a 500+ dollar card 300 is really my limit. Wanted a XFX because it has a tranferable lifetime warranty but cannot afford it and I won't trust ebay again.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You can do that with dual core anyway. I do, although I prefer not to in SupCom! That game just has too many units


Ok, let me rephrase that, encode a video in the background, while simultaneously running a virus scan, all while playing a game with very little performance loss. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I might do that Tatty but for now my ATI x800pro 256 will do shes still has some kick left for moderate gaming. I'm looking at a the XFX 320 mb 8800gts or a EVGA 320 mb 8800gts. To be honest I don't see any advantage in playability of a the 8800 gts 640 over a 8800 320. I know at really high resolutions at maxed settings frames drop on the 320 mb version but not to unplayable levels. If I do get a 8800 gts  640 it will be my card for a long time shelling out 385.00 (before a rebate which can take 3 to 6 months to get) is aot of money compared to 279.00 (before a rebate) plus If  a 320 mb version it's not enough I can always SLI a second one down the road. I'm gonna sleep on it but i'm leaning toward a XFX or EVGA  320 mb cards both have great lifetime warranties. Any Ideas are welcome.



Yes but in DX10 you will see a HUGE difference in performance between 320MB and 640MB, you said the card should last you at least a year so by then games will predominantly be DX10, which is why I said the 2 x 8600GT's, at least you get 512MB GDDR albeit with less Shaders but with higher core speeds that in part makes up for it.


----------



## Judas (Jun 27, 2007)

New cooler on the 8800gts HR-03  plus.  Temps at stock  550/1600  Idle 39 c  Load  48c (tested with Ati tool)


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 27, 2007)

Judas said:


> New cooler on the 8800gts HR-03  plus.  Temps at stock  550/1600   39 c



Pimped 

39*c @ idle or full load?


----------



## Judas (Jun 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Pimped
> 
> 39*c @ idle or full load?



yeah sorry .... idle.   Yesterday with a different fan, slower one  load was 50c have not tried this new one yet.


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 27, 2007)

Judas said:


> yeah sorry .... idle.   Yesterday with a different fan, slower one  load was 50c have not tried this new one yet.



Well get clocking and see what you can muster


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes but in DX10 you will see a HUGE difference in performance between 320MB and 640MB, you said the card should last you at least a year so by then games will predominantly be DX10, which is why I said the 2 x 8600GT's, at least you get 512MB GDDR albeit with less Shaders but with higher core speeds that in part makes up for it.




Your right but it comes down to money right now,and future upgrades with the gt cards in sli there is no room to upgrade. They are cheaper here but only by about 20.00 dollars over a 8800 gts 320 here after rebates. Because my 8600 gts sold so well it almost payed for the 8800gts 320. I owned a 8800 gts 320 before sold it for a upgrade on my cpu and was happy with it except for it's crappy look pink and black. Now I can afford it without missing a beat. If I had the extra 100.00 dolllars to spend I would get a 8800gts 640 by XFX , but currently I don't plus according to the reviews you will see zero difference between the two unless you play higher resolutions like over 1600x1200 my montior maxes at 1400x900 so I should be good.  I really really wanted that XFX 8800 gts 640 really really. I also wanted a porcshe. We will see


----------



## Judas (Jun 27, 2007)

Well what do you know,  so far i have got my gpu up to 702 and stable. Memory's at 2000. I think the memory needs more voltage  does not like more than 2100 . oh yeah  core temp was 51c  (using riva tuner and Ati tool for scanning)


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 27, 2007)

Judas said:


> Well what do you know,  so far i have got my gpu up to 702 and stable. Memory's at 2000. I think the memory needs more voltage  does not like more than 2100 . oh yeah  core temp was 51c  (using riva tuner and Ati tool for scanning)



Cool, those temps are real nice, sounds like you've got a great clocker, just pencil your mem and im sure you will get 1100+


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2007)

Man forgot how good the old ati card image quality is this x800 pro was really a good card in it's day.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Your right but it comes down to money right now,and future upgrades with the gt cards in sli there is no room to upgrade. They are cheaper here but only by about 20.00 dollars over a 8800 gts 320 here after rebates. Because my 8600 gts sold so well it almost payed for the 8800gts 320. I owned a 8800 gts 320 before sold it for a upgrade on my cpu and was happy with it except for it's crappy look pink and black. Now I can afford it without missing a beat. If I had the extra 100.00 dolllars to spend I would get a 8800gts 640 by XFX , but currently I don't plus according to the reviews you will see zero difference between the two unless you play higher resolutions like over 1600x1200 my montior maxes at 1400x900 so I should be good.  I really really wanted that XFX 8800 gts 640 really really. I also wanted a porcshe. We will see



Yes but the 320MB 8800GTS will be really held back in DX10, damn already there are a few games that will not run at Ultra settings with less than 512MB and already we are seeing a couple of games that wont run at Ultra without MORE than 512MB (got that for 2900XT overclocking thread) so how do you think they will cope with DX10, not a lot of point buying a really fast card in DX9 to have just medium game settings in DX10 IMO.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2007)

Your right maybe I will take a wait and see point of view the 2900xt are dropping. Which will pushes down the prices of 8800 gts cards. One 2900xt is down to 274.00. My x800pro at xt speeds is doing okay for now. Canceled my 8800 gts 320 mb.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 28, 2007)

*my scores*

MY SCORES
XP 10055
Vista 9947
intel core 2 duo E6600 oc to 3.2
DDR2 667 oc at 900


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Jun 28, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> MY SCORES
> XP 10055
> Vista 9947
> intel core 2 duo E6600 oc to 3.2
> DDR2 667 oc at 900



Gotta see it to be in it 

i.e screen shots


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Jun 28, 2007)

What clocks are your card @?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm about to go buy another PSU to burn up again LOL. I'm going to put the bad one in the box and say that I bought it DOA

Maybe then I can take another place


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 28, 2007)

how do i find that out


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got my second card... so alot more to come 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2322775





CPU @ 3.2Ghz (speedstep enabled)
Cards @ 600/900


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 28, 2007)

LoD, I dunno, screenshot Ntune or AtiTool?


----------



## Alcpone (Jun 28, 2007)

Live or die, just install latest atitool and have alook, I think its either 550 or 580 core 900 mem, but make sure for me and maybe you can clock a little higher


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 28, 2007)

it says on the web site Clock rate 580 MHz Memory Clock 1.8 GHz Graphics Core 500 MHz


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 28, 2007)

hey alcpone my gpu clocks were 875/980 as noted in the screenie I posted. just wanted to get that right.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Just got my second card... so alot more to come
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2322775
> 
> ...




I think that's a pretty good score!  I plan on going with 2 8800's along with my Opteron.  Glad to know I'll at least be over 13,000.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


>



XFX is a great company I'm now a true fan of the tranferable lifetime warranty really increases the resale value of it. Plus they overclock the hell out of there cards they make the fastest stock 8800gts 640 mb made runs at 600/1900 stock. I bet that would break 12000 in my rig at stock with my cpu at 3.81ghz.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150215 379 after a rebate.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> I think that's a pretty good score!  I plan on going with 2 8800's along with my Opteron.  Glad to know I'll at least be over 13,000.



Bear in mind although his 3D Mark06 score is very high, you're not going to see the same performance gain in real world gaming.

SLI is not exactly 2x performance that we all heard about when SLI just came out. Plus theres so many problems with SLI these days and you need optimized software to take advantage of it etc. etc.

IMO SLI is not all that its cut out to be...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> how do i find that out



Do a screenshot of CCC or ATi tool or Rivatuner just so as he can include that info in the table.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Bear in mind although his 3D Mark06 score is very high, you're not going to see the same performance gain in real world gaming.
> 
> SLI is not exactly 2x performance that we all heard about when SLI just came out. Plus theres so many problems with SLI these days and you need optimized software to take advantage of it etc. etc.
> 
> IMO SLI is not all that its cut out to be...



Actually that score is kinda low for two of those cards a single card can hit well into 12000 range.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jun 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Actually that score is kinda low for two of those cards a single card can hit well into 12000 range.



I scored 11.2K with one so yeah its alittle low... but my CPU sucks max is 3.3 on this mobo


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 29, 2007)

*I uped the clock speeds on my video card and got*


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 29, 2007)

i cant oc my cpu any more than i have my ram just wont take it


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> i cant oc my cpu any more than i have my ram just wont take it



Have you tried lowering the ram divider?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Have you tried lowering the ram divider?



My thoughts, run "Linked" at 3:2 and at that speed memory will berunning at about 790.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered my other stick of ram and this cpu cooler!!Do you think dual channel will help performance or lower my overclocks??Hopefully 12,000 here i come.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I ordered my other stick of ram and this cpu cooler!!Do you think dual channel will help performance or lower my overclocks??Hopefully 12,000 here i come.



Dual channel will def increase your performance and score, it should not lower your overclocks at all, it may just mean you have to "tweak" your settings to get a balance a little but thats unlikely.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Jun 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Actually that score is kinda low for two of those cards a single card can hit well into 12000 range.



Well yeah I suppose, I got 11800 with a GTS 320mb so you're correct but what I was actually saying is that 2x GTS may beat a single card GTX but in real world gaming you wont be getting the same performance increase in *all *games.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 30, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Well yeah I suppose, I got 11800 with a GTS 320mb so you're correct but what I was actually saying is that 2x GTS may beat a single card GTX but in real world gaming you wont be getting the same performance increase in *all *games.




I'm not sure in the benches useing games they beat a gtx by alot.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 1, 2007)

ok new e6600 don't think it's going to do alot more than the 6300 but oblivion runs jetter free now and perhaps I can creep back up a little


----------



## mandelore (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all, well since i cant get atitool to work (no access to voltages, everything is stock, 825 Core and 2200 memory, cant wait till i can up my voltages

Right, so stock, 1gb 2900xt obviously bottle necked by an opty 185 @ 2.9ghz, *10059*






the sm3 score is pretty good  and my cpu.... very shitty... 

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9918325


Edit: hopefully an upgrade to AM3 quad core will improve my score hehe, whenever it eventually arrives...... cpu bottlenecks 4tl, oh, and sod the message about drivers, im using the latest catalyst, and fek am i gonna change to a previous


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, well since i cant get atitool to work (no access to voltages, everything is stock, 825 Core and 2200 memory, cant wait till i can up my voltages
> 
> Right, so stock, 1gb 2900xt obviously bottle necked by an opty 185 @ 2.9ghz, *10059*
> 
> ...



Yeah thats a nice SM3 score, you just beat me by a bit on that but I am ahead on the other 2.....nice score fore stock clocks thought.

3DMark Score 11744 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 5173 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 4988 Marks 

CPU Score 3292 Marks


----------



## mandelore (Jul 1, 2007)

damn your cpu score fries mine.. lol


----------



## DOM (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats what I noticed ATI have better SM3 and Nvidia has better SM2 must be there drivers I guess


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I ordered my other stick of ram and this cpu cooler!!Do you think dual channel will help performance or lower my overclocks??Hopefully 12,000 here i come.



Theroretically it should work very well, I've read a review that made it look excellent, plus the Newegg reviews are pretty good too  I also noticed you can drop any 92mm case fan into it, so I'd right away get something that really blows.  The down side is the base isn't made of copper, and it looks like it's not very lappable either.  Good cooler!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 2, 2007)

*2462 - X800XT* (my temporary card, fixed a broken one, sold the 7600GT)
560/1128
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9920030

Enjoying benching it though Although I must say, when people say it's performance in SM2 is just better than the 7600GT in games; it's simply not true.
I will post a higher one soon but with a proper CPU speed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Thats what I noticed ATI have better SM3 and Nvidia has better SM2 must be there drivers I guess



Which COULD theoretically mean that the 2900XT will be stronger in SM4?  as in better at more complex shader processes.....what U think?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> damn your cpu score fries mine.. lol



I actually got 5080 SM3 score on my last 2006 run where I got the slightly higher overall score but that was with my CPU running at just 3.65Gig I think, strange thing is I cannot get the CPU stable over 3.65Gig in 2006 but I can run orthos for 6 hours stable at 3.85Gig.....wtf?


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 2, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, well since i cant get atitool to work (no access to voltages, everything is stock, 825 Core and 2200 memory, cant wait till i can up my voltages
> 
> Right, so stock, 1gb 2900xt obviously bottle necked by an opty 185 @ 2.9ghz, *10059*
> 
> ...



Can you post a cpu-z screenshot


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> *2462 - X800XT* (my temporary card, fixed a broken one, sold the 7600GT)
> 560/1128
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9920030
> 
> ...



Can you post a cpu-z screenshot?


----------



## DOM (Jul 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Which COULD theoretically mean that the 2900XT will be stronger in SM4?  as in better at more complex shader processes.....what U think?



Well have to wait and see cuz I really dont care  but I hope they both do good


----------



## mandelore (Jul 2, 2007)

here it is, i just reinstalled vista so i have still yet to tweak my system back to what it was, and i havent removed vista bloatware yet


----------



## Judas (Jul 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah thats a nice SM3 score, you just beat me by a bit on that but I am ahead on the other 2.....nice score fore stock clocks thought.
> 
> 3DMark Score 11744 3DMarks
> 
> ...





Well we can see that the intel has a huge cpu score  lead, compared to Amd  systems

Cpu at 3.2 ghz   8800 gts at  690/2196


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Well here is my first and attempt with my 8800 gtx*

I think I finally found my card.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Can you post a cpu-z screenshot?



 Gaaaah! How did I forget?! I apologise, I know how you want to be accurate.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn Trt....is that all you got?  I was hoping for 14000+ outta U


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2007)

scared to go higher this card cost alot. I gonna let it burn in a bit.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2007)

*Heres my contribution *






I got 5200 this time, I usually get 5206 LOL


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 2, 2007)

Ooooo, ive got a few to add to the comp


----------



## DOM (Jul 2, 2007)

@HookeyStreet lol why are you running 5-5-5-15 @ 333Mhz im sure they can handle more at cas4 which would bring your score up have you tryed moving the mem divider up ?

And heres a reivew by Wiz on your ram, these right?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/PC2-6400Crossfire


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn Trt....is that all you got?  I was hoping for 14000+ outta U




I think that a great score but i need better cooling to go further until then thats it. 71 c was my max on that bench.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @HookeyStreet lol why are you running 5-5-5-15 @ 333Mhz im sure they can handle more at cas4 which would bring your score up have you tryed moving the mem divider up ?
> 
> And heres a reivew by Wiz on your ram, these right?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/PC2-6400Crossfire



Yep, thats my RAM,  I will look into what you said now m8 

TBH: I kept the RAM at this speed becuse I did an auto overclock form the mobo's BIOS.  Maybe I should manually overclcok the CPU and adjust the timings   I was also worried about my mobo only being rated at DDR667, not DDR800.


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 3, 2007)

Updated!!!

TRT what flavour is your GTX?

Hookey answer to your question, I always am lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 3, 2007)

My X800XT clock speeds should be 560/564


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 3, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Hookey answer to your question, I always am lol



lololololol


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My X800XT clock speeds should be 560/564



My bad


----------



## trt740 (Jul 3, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Updated!!!
> 
> TRT what flavour is your GTX?
> 
> Hookey answer to your question, I always am lol



regular vanilla evga gtx


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> regular vanilla evga gtx



Aint nothing regular about vanilla


----------



## trt740 (Jul 3, 2007)

Man this card generates some heat WOW!!!! and they say a 2900 xt is even hotter. It's like having a space heat under you desk. Thermalright plus here I come as soon as I can afford it. Anyone know the safe temps on these beasts? MY old 8800 gts never ran as hot as this monster under load at, stock fan at 100 percent 72c. They say thats normal but wow!!! Still in game play I do see a significant difference over my 8800 gts.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 3, 2007)

is this score about right for what im running and the speeds there running at


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2007)

Figured I would join in, not much to look at but here you go. 
Oh and If you would like I can OC my cpu and run the benches again?
3dMark06 ORB


















EDIT: Not much change with the overclock, I get 2411.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Man this card generates some heat WOW!!!! and they say a 2900 xt is even hotter. It's like having a space heat under you desk. Thermalright plus here I come as soon as I can afford it. Anyone know the safe temps on these beasts? MY old 8800 gts never ran as hot as this monster under load at, stock fan at 100 percent 72c. They say thats normal but wow!!! Still in game play I do see a significant difference over my 8800 gts.


My 2900 hits only 74-76c with the fan at stock settings, during heavy gaming. The fan gets nowhere near 100%. I'm really confused as to why everyone says it's a hot card. I have amazing case airflow, tho. Didn't really think it was that amazing, tho.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> My 2900 hits only 74-76c with the fan at stock settings, during heavy gaming. The fan gets nowhere near 100%. I'm really confused as to why everyone says it's a hot card. I have amazing case airflow, tho. Didn't really think it was that amazing, tho.



since i cant access atitool yet my fan on my gddr4 2900 is also stock, im hitting around 77C during 3dmark, cant wait till atitool works then the fun can begin, or my psu will explode, either way something interesting will happen


----------



## pt (Jul 3, 2007)

i'm going to get a hd2600xt soon
i just don't know if i will get the gddr4 or gddr3 version


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 3, 2007)

My X1900GT arrived!
*5323*
OK this is my first tryout with this card. Clock speeds @ 708/684. This card's memory really does not like to overclock at all.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9941143


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My X1900GT arrived!
> *5323*
> OK this is my first tryout with this card. Clock speeds @ 708/684. This card's memory really does not like to overclock at all.
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9941143



Find your best score and post that, gets abit much updating same peoples scores daily with higher clocks, etc! No offense but takes me ages to juggle people around now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My X1900GT arrived!
> *5323*
> OK this is my first tryout with this card. Clock speeds @ 708/684. This card's memory really does not like to overclock at all.
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9941143



More voltage to the memory!....does ATi tool give it software voltage adjustment?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> More voltage to the memory!....does ATi tool give it software voltage adjustment?



I have to just get it to reach that level. In your opinion how much could I overvolt the Memory IO and the actual Memory by without high risk?

EDIT: Memory currently testing @1548MHz effective

*EDIT 2: Here's the new score, 5557 @708/810*
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9943347
I think that's it for while. This card might have reached the end of its overclocking. Oh well, I'm very pleased with it - although I am determined to beat as many  X1950Pro's as I can! And sure, no problemo Alcpone.


----------



## cowie (Jul 4, 2007)

evga 88gts 320 sli
stock volt's on cards,first run on my new e6700.
ram 4-4-4-12 @960
16,1oo



link
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2371701


----------



## trt740 (Jul 4, 2007)

cowie said:


> evga 88gts 320 sli
> stock volt's on cards,first run on my new e6700.
> ram 4-4-4-12 @960
> 16,1oo
> ...



Very good score.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## trt740 (Jul 4, 2007)

This 8800 gtx is alot hotter than my old 8800 gts it's overwhelming my systems cooling from the radiant heat. It will hit 84c when run under ATI video test and according to EVGA thats normal it won't die until 120c. MY 8800 gts would max at 62c maybe under exstreme loads. Now during game play the 8800 gtx doesn't go much past 70c but man it's hot. to say the least i'm not happy with these results and I don't want to by a new case for a video card.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I have to just get it to reach that level. In your opinion how much could I overvolt the Memory IO and the actual Memory by without high risk?
> 
> EDIT: Memory currently testing @1548MHz effective
> 
> ...



Whats stock volts now for the memory and whats your MVDDQ at?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Whats stock volts now for the memory and whats your MVDDQ at?



There ya go, appreciate the help tatty.
The core is easily cooled by the HSF but I dont know what the max voltage for memory related circuitry is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, I am going to suggest on the cautious side for obvious reasons, the 1900GT is a bit of a beast and I know it can take some hammering....dont worry I am not suggesting hammering it!  In comparison to my old 1800XT these voltages at stock are kind of low, especially the VGPU.......wtf? 

Let's leave the the GPU where it is, you probably know more about that anyways so you can handle that yourself should you want to.....I got my 1800XT to 1.5V on the GPU  but on this cards lower stock 1.3V should be safe and still pretty cool.

On the memory, just take things slow, try raising the MVDCC to 2.094 or thereabouts, but the little secret is, lower your MVDDQ to around 2.075 as that will help counteract the heat and not hinder the clock.  Should be safe in ati tool as the tool should lock up before any problems.

See how that runs for starters, set it and run artifact scanner immediatly WITHOUT raising clock speed for 30 secs, if no artifacting fine, you can then slowly try upping the memory clocks in 10Mhz increments and artifact scan each increase for 20 secs.  See how much you get from such a small voltage increase.  If you want to go farther thats of course your choice and risk but in all honesty we are talking really minor increases here because I obviously dont want to risk your card and the small increase I have suggested will not give you much of an overclock.

If you have not already, take a look at this, voltage increases are pretty common place with the 1900GT so that would indicate at these levels it's pretty safe.  The last thing I would say is just check the heat obviously, does the ram chips get airflow?  if not a fan blowing on them would help but at this modest clock not completely necessary.

http://www.overclockingwiki.org/joo...tle=How_to_Overclock_RADEON_X1900GT&Itemid=24

And if you havent already, a thread from these forums that might help......get back to me with results!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=17482


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ok, I am going to suggest on the cautious side for obvious reasons, the 1900GT is a bit of a beast and I know it can take some hammering....dont worry I am not suggesting hammering it!  In comparison to my old 1800XT these voltages at stock are kind of low, especially the VGPU.......wtf?
> 
> Let's leave the the GPU where it is, you probably know more about that anyways so you can handle that yourself should you want to.....I got my 1800XT to 1.5V on the GPU  but on this cards lower stock 1.3V should be safe and still pretty cool.
> 
> ...



I've got the ICEQ3 cooler, will that cool it sufficiently? in ATi Tool is the temp.chip the memory thermometer? (not the GPU one, this is another one)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes it should be.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes it should be.



What do you think the max temperature of the memory should be?
Currently testing @ 729/819 
Voltage @ 1.475!!!/2.105
Temps @ 70/50


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> What do you think the max temperature of the memory should be?
> Currently testing @ 729/819
> Voltage @ 1.475!!!/2.105
> Temps @ 70/50



Hmmmmm thats difficult to say, the card should not fry if the memory gets too hot because it should crash first but I would not let it go out of the 50's, get a fan on if poss.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmmm thats difficult to say, the card should not fry if the memory gets too hot because it should crash first but I would not let it go out of the 50's, get a fan on if poss.



You can go a little higher on that memory yet without a fan try another tweak, you are still well within the memory safety margins on the volts....just dont get too carried away with any of the voltages.

What NS is that memory?


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jul 5, 2007)

I installed the cpu cooler and other gig of ram the highest so far is 11'846 from 11'766 with single channel ram.Anyway im done benchmarking for now deleted xp installed vista and it will not overclock the same at all???I need 1.45cpu volts for 2.8 crazy with xp i could undervolt it 1.25 and get 3.0 stable weird.So when i can get a good overclock in vista without frying my cpu ill post some screenshots and a link.Oh yeah the cpu cooler works great with 1.45 volts the core's haven't gone over 55c with 100 load for a hour.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This 8800 gtx is alot hotter than my old 8800 gts it's overwhelming my systems cooling from the radiant heat. It will hit 84c when run under ATI video test and according to EVGA thats normal it won't die until 120c. MY 8800 gts would max at 62c maybe under exstreme loads. Now during game play the 8800 gtx doesn't go much past 70c but man it's hot. to say the least i'm not happy with these results and I don't want to by a new case for a video card.


Then mod a blowhole exhaust and side panel intake into yours, and cut out the stock fan grills for more airflow.


----------



## Agility (Jul 5, 2007)

Clocks for GPU are at defaults.
Asus HD2900XT


----------



## trt740 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Then mod a blowhole exhaust and side panel intake into yours, and cut out the stock fan grills for more airflow.



Can't put a side mounted fan on mine with an infinity cooler installed and I have a removable dvd on top of my case. I will have to add a thermalright gpu cooler and the a slot cooler / blower underneath it if I really ever need to oc it more than 600/2000. I was told that temps as high as 90c are not unusual for this gpu and that it won't hurt it. Mine will get in the 80 under ATI tools test for artifacting but under normal heavy gaming says in the 70's which according to evga are fine. They would know it's there card, plus my cpu cooler is so good the extra radiant heat  does effect it a bit.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 6, 2007)

*Can you change my scores please m8*

Ive changed graphics cards today so Ive got a new score:






CPU: E6420 OC'ed @ 2.67GHz

Graphics Card: BFG 7950 GT OC (further overclocked to 577MHz / 1496MHz)

3DMark06 Pro @ default 1280 x 1024 - 5696


----------



## mandelore (Jul 6, 2007)

Agility said:


> Clocks for GPU are at defaults.
> Asus HD2900XT



somethings not right??

my cpu is much higher than that, plus i have a 1gb 2900xt, and at stock gfx i scored lower than that...

can the fsb/htt really make that much difference??? what ram u using?

edit: 4meg cache, so it really makes the difference? wow.. thats awsome


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 6, 2007)

mandelore said:


> somethings not right??
> 
> my cpu is much higher than that, plus i have a 1gb 2900xt, and at stock gfx i scored lower than that...



He has speedstep active, actually runs @ 9x multi


----------



## mandelore (Jul 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> He has speedstep active, actually runs @ 9x multi



what is that? being an intel noob im totally in the dark..


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 6, 2007)

mandelore said:


> what is that? being an intel noob im totally in the dark..



just clocks down when the cpu isnt @ load


----------



## mandelore (Jul 6, 2007)

ohhh, righto, im with ya, kinda like cool & quiet? so i wonder what hes actually at, i was gonna say, ive never seen a c2d less than 3ghz since they clock like crazy


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah just saves power and heat build up! I dont use it, dont like the ms lag to spin up to full clock lol

Agility - Asustek HD2900XT @ 740/825 - 10555 - E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn it....


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn it....

Cuz you didnt move up a spot ?

Are you using XP ? 

I get a better score when I run 06 after restarting and running it 1st thing after restarting

Well I dont know if you done that, just trying to help out and cant you oc the card lil more how much volts are you using ? Cuz I used 1.5v when I was on air


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes I'm in XP...HEhehe I moved a spot this time around.


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

Cuz does 0.27 work on making profiles 2D/3D, volts etc. for you ?  Cuz it didnt but I havent tryed it in a while


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm getting stomped by the Intel chips I believe. I installed the epox board again and this is as high as i can take this chip.

Water/ volts 1.5 on the core.

Everything seems to be working in 27.b


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

oh your on water I max out everything on mine in atitool when I would go for max bench


is it the 2nd or 1st cuz the 1st didnt work at all havent tryed the 2 release


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever used water on the video card.

I'm hiting 65c on full load right now.'
It's setting at 43c at the moment.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

The 2ed release BTW


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

Okay might try it 

mine is 44-45 max volts just on core to see what temps I would get and the room is 84F 

But thats the kind of temps I would get on air but with a lil OC and cooler room

So just for max bench I would max it out just to get it over with cuz I would like to see how high that core would go


Max VDDCI

I dont even know what its for I just max everything and got highest I could before artifacts and benched


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

What about volts on VDDCI?

LOL I hit 756 on max voltage for 5 secs before VPU recover.


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

thats  my MAX I can bench with it anytime thanks to my setup cuz the max I got before was 749.25 on air in the winter which the card was running cooler 


But did it get artifacts or it just froze ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

just froze


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

Did you up both the VGPU,VVDCI ? 

What temps do you get on the Volt Regs ?

And if you did max them both I say try 749.25

Oh yeah what temps did you get on the core ?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2007)

I maxed them both.

Didn't look at that temp.

At 749 it would lock half way into the nature.
--
I might mess with it tomorrow.

65 full load.


----------



## DOM (Jul 7, 2007)

well just try it lower untill you can finish the test cuz thats the one that it would always lock on me to GL


----------



## Agility (Jul 7, 2007)

mandelore said:


> somethings not right??
> 
> my cpu is much higher than that, plus i have a 1gb 2900xt, and at stock gfx i scored lower than that...
> 
> ...



You should have given me your 2900XT 1GB version  i bet i could hit the top. Oh yeah alcpone it's 8X not 9 o.o


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I maxed them both.
> 
> Didn't look at that temp.
> 
> ...



Lower the MVDDQ a little, it stabilises the memory and lowers temps slightly, an old trick I learnt with my 1800XT.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 7, 2007)

haha agility yeah, id loan it to ya but i may not get it back once u like how it performes hehe


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 8, 2007)

mandelore said:


> haha agility yeah, id loan it to ya but i may not get it back once u like how it performes hehe



Mandelore, I;ve got a much better deal for you. I have one of the Uber rare limited editition X300se XXXXXXXUltraCoolXXXXXXXreallyeXtremeXXXXXX1337XXX cards. It scores really hjigh, like almost 100 in 3d06. Want to trade for your HD 2900XT 1GB? Yeah, I know you want to...........................................


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 9, 2007)

Finally an updated score 4432 Single 7600GT @ 745/773...http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2418493


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 9, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Finally an updated score 4432 Single 7600GT @ 745/773...http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2418493



Now that is frankly exceptional.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Now that is frankly exceptional.



It still has alot more left in it....I had trouble getting it to run on my new mobo thought it was the PSU but it was the Gigabyte easy tune software if i have it on during a mark05 or 06 run the screen is jumpy and lags bad....well i got it figured out now so that was my first good run more to come soon


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2427852









 New 8800gts is a rockin!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice score  Is your 8800 Vmodded??


----------



## infrared (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, completely stock volts and cooling etc.  Clocked to 700/1070

I'm going to watercool it soon, maybe then i'll consider vmodding it


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Well this is my lastest and greatest With my new Thermalright h03plus cooler*

this cooler is fantastic






 . If my darn CPU would get to 4.0 I could break 13400 it keeps freezing right at the end of the test AHHHHH. Imagine what a true ultra gtx at 6600/2300 like some of the newer card could do. It also shows you just how good the 2900xt is ahead of me.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 12, 2007)

trt what memory are you using? and chipset I can't get my 6600 to clock % wise near what my 6300 did. I may freeze it though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

Especially when you see the top GTX score although with a quadcore is only running at 3.3Gig....what speed is your memory running at?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2007)

DDr 1166. correction the top gtx is now a dual core mine lol. It just show you how much more powerful a quad core is and how much it lets the gtx open up.I'm sure If  Jadawin wanted he could take it back without a problem. I'm also sure he could break 14000 maybe 15000 if he pumped his overclocking up a bit. Plus with intels prices dropping in half in a few weeks many people will be using quads soon. If I could go over 4.0ghz, and I cannot in this test so far, I know I would be in the mid to high 13000's, based on the three quarters of the test I can complete at that speed. My top 24/7 overclocked that I could use everyday is 633/2088. It is not limited buy heat because my chip doesn't break 50c it's limited by the gpu it will not run any higher error free unless I volt mode it. It will bench at a higher speed 660/2088 but thats not under the strain that ATI tools puts it. I can even play WOW at maxed setting for my video card 16x ,16xq at 660/2088 without problem but WOW doesn't stress this card fully either.

Also Tatty now you talked about me having a Ugly avatar wow!!! get that thing gone bro.


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice score's guys, I will update on the weekend, bit busy atm!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> DDr 1166. correction the top gtx is now a dual core mine lol. It just show you how much more powerful a quad core is and how much it lets the gtx open up.I'm sure If  Jadawin wanted he could take it back without a problem. I'm also sure he could break 14000 maybe 15000 if he pumped his overclocking up a bit. Plus with intels prices dropping in half in a few weeks many people will be using quads soon. If I could go over 4.0ghz, and I cannot in this test so far, I know I would be in the mid to high 13000's, based on the three quarters of the test I can complete at that speed. My top 24/7 overclocked that I could use everyday is 633/2088. It is not limited buy heat because my chip doesn't break 50c it's limited by the gpu it will not run any higher error free unless I volt mode it. It will bench at a higher speed 660/2088 but thats not under the strain that ATI tools puts it. I can even play WOW at maxed setting for my video card 16x ,16xq at 660/2088 without problem but WOW doesn't stress this card fully either.
> 
> Also Tatty now you talked about me having a Ugly avatar wow!!! get that thing gone bro.



Lol everything I play I play at 16 x Q.  That was my point, in games you need a bigger monitor to appreciate fully that cards potential.  Ohhh and by the way, I am insulted thats a picture of me in my avitar!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2007)

your supposed to duck those I.E.D'S soilder not catch them with your face.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> your supposed to duck those I.E.D'S soilder not catch them with your face.



Didnt I tell you I was old?  It all catches up with you ya know!   Dentist anyone?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 12, 2007)

*Can I play too?*

Hey all,

I just thought I'd drop some ATI love on ya. I'll be updating in a day or so once I get some more things worked out.

If perchance you were wondering, I was the numb-nut, know-nothing nOOb who first came across this forum after recieving my videocard in Nov. last year. I thought it might have been borked because it happened to bow a little from the ram cooler that HIS puts on this model. 

Everyone was very kind and suggested I just enjoy my card. Well, I took the advice to heart and have just started to venture into overclocking. I ripped off the ICE3 cooler and slapped a HR-03 cooler and have had no stability problems in the 3 days I've had it on!

Al, I hope all the pertinent info is in my screenie.

I hope to save up for a HD2900, but will most likely sit this first round out (but I'm all atwitter about Crysis!)

Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol everything I play I play at 16 x Q.  That was my point, in games you need a bigger monitor to appreciate fully that cards potential.  Ohhh and by the way, I am insulted thats a picture of me in my avitar!



What a pretty face..


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I can even play WOW at maxed setting for my video card 16x ,16xq at 660/2088 without problem but WOW doesn't stress this card fully either.


I've found my perfect video card stress tester. Whereas I can go for 4 hours on ATi tool(can't be bohtered to go on for longer) without any artifacts I've found the card with very high clocks can still be found unstable in Supreme Commander. So at the moment my own persoanl stability test for the GPU is SupCom. Oblivion doesn't streess the card as much as this game does! It's frankly ludicrous once you play with the 1000+ units patch. That's how I got my current clocks, however I still haven't found a similar test for the CPU. Regardless of successfully completing orthos for 13 hours straight (electricity company's field-day no doubt) I still find I get a random crash of BSOD when I clock over 2.85. Anyone recommend a better CPU stress tester? However returning to my original thought, SupCom really is the best GPU stability tester I can find atm - just thought I'd share that with you guys and I hope you find it as useful as I have.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've found my perfect video card stress tester. Whereas I can go for 4 hours on ATi tool(can't be bohtered to go on for longer) without any artifacts I've found the card with very high clocks can still be found unstable in Supreme Commander. So at the moment my own persoanl stability test for the GPU is SupCom. Oblivion doesn't streess the card as much as this game does! It's frankly ludicrous once you play with the 1000+ units patch. That's how I got my current clocks, however I still haven't found a similar test for the CPU. Regardless of successfully completing orthos for 13 hours straight (electricity company's field-day no doubt) I still find I get a random crash of BSOD when I clock over 2.85. Anyone recommend a better CPU stress tester? However returning to my original thought, SupCom really is the best GPU stability tester I can find atm - just thought I'd share that with you guys and I hope you find it as useful as I have.


For my cpu, I use a combination of 2 programs. I use the Orthos blend test, with priority set to normal. Then I also use Burnmax, priority set to idle. Burnmax takes every last bit of cpu that Orthos leaves behind. I've had a 12hr stable Orthos clock fail in about 30 minutes with that method.

Burnmax is also great for testing heat. It heats the cpu more than anything else I've found.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> For my cpu, I use a combination of 2 programs. I use the Orthos blend test, with priority set to normal. Then I also use Burnmax, priority set to idle. Burnmax takes every last bit of cpu that Orthos leaves behind. I've had a 12hr stable Orthos clock fail in about 30 minutes with that method.
> 
> Burnmax is also great for testing heat. It heats the cpu more than anything else I've found.



Thanks, I will try this method!


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my new score, with new CPU, mobo, and RAM. Pretty good improvement I think.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2007)

Okay guys I tested the theory this bench has alot to do with the Cpu. I set my CPU to default 2.4ghz my ram to 800 mghz and my card to 660/1044 and I scored in the high 10000 range. I then moved my cpu up to 3.2ghz and my score jumped into the mid 12000 range. It appears atleast with the gtx once you hit 3.0ghz you unbottleneck the gpu the most. It will still go up as you increase the CPU speeds but not as giant as say 2.7 to 3.2ghz.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2007)

This thread should be stickied


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Okay guys I tested the theory this bench has alot to do with the Cpu. I set my CPU to default 2.4ghz my ram to 800 mghz and my card to 660/1044 and I scored in the high 10000 range. I then moved my cpu up to 3.2ghz and my score jumped into the mid 12000 range. It appears atleast with the gtx once you hit 3.0ghz you unbottleneck the gpu the most. It will still go up as you increase the CPU speeds but not as giant as say 2.7 to 3.2ghz.



AsI said before.....use 3D Mark 2005 or Aquamark 3 (GPU score only) if you want a less biased GPU test, of course the CPU will always play a part but these will be a better indicator of synthetic CPU ability, however many cards that perform better in the 3D Mark series can actually perform worse in real world gaming.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, methinks without a higher overclock the card is pretty much maxed.
Is ClockGen as straightforward as it seems? Any pointers before I roach my core?

I have to admit that I was gunning for Dom's score, but I'm not sure that I can get it done on air.

This Intel board seems pretty good as far as vdroop goes so I'll be back after I get adventurous with ClockGen.

Regards,

Bryan


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 14, 2007)

New score 4508 single eVGA 7600GT @ 753/777 .....http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2451790


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 14, 2007)

damn xtant, you're beating 7900's with that 7600! quite a good oc there.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jul 14, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> damn xtant, you're beating 7900's with that 7600! quite a good oc there.



Thanks yogurt im still using the stock cooler too!...Better cpu and better cooling on the card i could go much higher.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2007)

Wooot!!! New score with the new cpu. A64 X2 6000+ running at 3415Mhz Powercolor HD2900XT 512MB @ 847/999. The only change in the system is the cpu.

*10,914* Almost a 700pt gain.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2452315


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 14, 2007)

New score, bumped my vid card back up to 600/800. Gonna try for the 6000's later.


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 14, 2007)

Just updated scores guys, pbmaster if you think you can get higher please just wait until you get that higher score and post that


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 14, 2007)

Alcpone, I don't think I'm going to be able to break the 6000 mark  so that 5835 is the best I can do...until my 8800 GTX!!


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 14, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Alcpone, I don't think I'm going to be able to break the 6000 mark  so that 5835 is the best I can do...until my 8800 GTX!!



Your new hardware will shine once you do get a 8800 

I would like to say thanks for the sticky also whichever mod did that


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Wooot!!! New score with the new cpu. A64 X2 6000+ running at 3415Mhz Powercolor HD2900XT 512MB @ 847/999. The only change in the system is the cpu.
> 
> *10,914* Almost a 700pt gain.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2452315



hmm somethins up with your rig there bud, your cpu score is higher than mine yet certain tests your gpu is failling to beat mine by quite a bit.


cpu :
yours: 2615
mine: 2460

sm2.0:
yours: 4873
mine: 4849

sm3.0:
yours: *5028*
mine: *5405*

canyon flight:
yours: *42.189fps*
mine: *51.3fps*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2306184
take a look. your gpu is underperforming. you should be above me.

what drivers did you run with? cause with 7.6 I got lower scores than with 7.5


----------



## technicks (Jul 15, 2007)

New score. But with not approved drivers. I will install them tomorrow and try again.
@ 600/900


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the score update, but what about my place lol..I wanna be in front of that 7950!!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm somethins up with your rig there bud, your cpu score is higher than mine yet certain tests your gpu is failling to beat mine by quite a bit.
> 
> 
> cpu :
> ...


7.6s, but I forgot to shut off all the background tasks. My last run before that actually had a higher score on SM3.0 and Canyon Flight, with my other CPU. Something happened in the background during that test, and made it stutter, but it was late, and I didn't feel like running it again. I think my antivir tried to update or something.


EDIT: Your card is also clocked 25Mhz more on the core.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2007)

http://img.techpowerup.org/070715/9324marks.jpg

1st run!
Just kinda wish I was on the ATi list.  Oh well, almost doubled my score just gotta let all this stuff break in!
Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe
Opteron 170 @ 2.8
2gb Corsair XMS DDR400 @ 510mhz! (couldn't do that with the old mobo)
8800GTS 640 / 950


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/070715/9324marks.jpg
> 
> 1st run!
> Just kinda wish I was on the ATi list.  Oh well, almost doubled my score just gotta let all this stuff break in!
> ...



Nice start!  a simple pencil mod on your memory would give you ate least 1050mhz and make a decent difference, would take you into the 10,000 no probs and of course it's reversable.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 15, 2007)

Just wondering; I just got another GB of RAM. If I run 3d06 will I get a higher score or does 3d06 not take this into account?


----------



## DOM (Jul 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Just wondering; I just got another GB of RAM. If I run 3d06 will I get a higher score or does 3d06 not take this into account?



Only one way to find out to try it


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 15, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Only one way to find out to try it



 okey dokey


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> 7.6s, but I forgot to shut off all the background tasks. My last run before that actually had a higher score on SM3.0 and Canyon Flight, with my other CPU. Something happened in the background during that test, and made it stutter, but it was late, and I didn't feel like running it again. I think my antivir tried to update or something.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Your card is also clocked 25Mhz more on the core.



yeah but see, if you beat me, I'll have the motivation to run again to try and reclaim my spot. right now, theres no way I'll get anywhere near lanes score even though I'm quite sure thate theres more to get out of it. (especially being I haven't drug out the phase cooler yet.)

"help me wile e coyote, you're my only hope!" lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice start!  a simple pencil mod on your memory would give you ate least 1050mhz and make a decent difference, would take you into the 10,000 no probs and of course it's reversable.



1050mhz on ddr400?!  Point the way?!


----------



## bullseye69mech (Jul 16, 2007)

*Stock setting*

Here my score for a 

Opteron 170 stock 
7900gs stock 
2.5gb ram ddr 400
250gb Wd Ide hd

3dmark 2006
4057

aquamark 3 
79,174

Video card 
468mhz stock
661mhz stock

Does anyone have any suggestion on overclocking the processor safe sppeds and the video card also??


Those score suck but better than the 1,475 i was getting with old 800gti ,3500mhz athlon 64 system.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> 1050mhz on ddr400?!  Point the way?!



Doh.......GDDR memory as on your 8800!


----------



## pt (Jul 16, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10106499
xpertvision HD2600XT 256mb gddr3@800mhz/800mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2007)

pt said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10106499
> xpertvision HD2600XT 256mb gddr3@800mhz/800mhz



I dont beleive you bought one of those ATi mid ranged toys


----------



## pt (Jul 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I dont beleive you bought one of those ATi mid ranged toys



i did
they rock


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice start!  a simple pencil mod on your memory would give you ate least 1050mhz and make a decent difference, would take you into the 10,000 no probs and of course it's reversable.



So what are the usual max clocks without the pencil mod?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> So what are the usual max clocks without the pencil mod?



On average around 950 I would guess, with the pencil mod upto a max of around 1100, mines about 1080, very easy to do, reversable and the only cost is a 2B pencil, I can help if you are interested although there are plenty of piccies on different sites if you want a linkie.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I'm happy for now 10000+!!!!


----------



## d44ve (Jul 17, 2007)

OK Tatty... my replacment PSU is in and my GTX will be here tomorrow.

Your score is going down (below mine)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK Tatty... my replacment PSU is in and my GTX will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Your score is going down (below mine)



Yeah but if you gotta buy a GTX to beat mine I continue to win!.......


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2007)

my best so far


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 19, 2007)

New single card score 

FSB @ 378 (no CPU-Z screenshot only ORB)

11744

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2491908

CPU @ 3.4Ghz
Ram @ 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15
VGA @ 702/960


----------



## trt740 (Jul 19, 2007)

pt said:


> my best so far



nice score pt. Thats a nice card. You have a very smartly built bang for the buck system.


----------



## Zachus (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey, everyone - I wanted to test my system on 3DMark06 - I had never done it before, and I don't think my system is running as fast as it should be. Here are my specs:

eVGA 680i SLI Mobo
eVGA 8800GTX 768MB (stock)
E6600 (stock)
2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 DDR800? (not certain)
Two Maxtor 200GB SATA drives mirrored

I got 8502 3DMarks - this is much less than what I've seen on similar systems. The CPU tests ran at less than a frame per second; I don't understand it. Company of Heroes seems to run fine at 1600x1200 with all settings cranked, but I'm not sure about the 3DMark06 score. If I could get any feedback here, I'd be very grateful.

Also, CPU Score: 1697
SM 2.0: 3933
SM 3.0: 4333

I'm running the 158.19 drivers - straight from nVidia

In case this is of any help (from the nVidia Control Panel):

Reference clock (FSB): 343MHz
FSB Frequency: 1371.706 (QDR) MHz
CPU Multiplier: 7x
Clocked at stock 2.4GHz

Memory Bus Frequency: 1029(DDR2)MHz

GPU Core: 576MHz
GPU memory speed: 900MHz

Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## Agility (Jul 19, 2007)

The bottleneck lies in the CPU. And the juicy stock tempts me to OC your E6600 to 3.5ghz (YUM YUM)


----------



## trt740 (Jul 19, 2007)

Zachus said:


> Hey, everyone - I wanted to test my system on 3DMark06 - I had never done it before, and I don't think my system is running as fast as it should be. Here are my specs:
> 
> eVGA 680i SLI Mobo
> eVGA 8800GTX 768MB (stock)
> ...



Download riva tuner and set your fan to 90 percent so it doesn't sound like a lear jet but cools alot better. Then start by setting your gtx to 600 core/1000 memory. Also go into your evga bios and set your cpu voltage to 1.4v or near that.  Then up your FSB in the bios until it gets your cpu to 3.0ghz to start with. Then run a bench with your fire wall, anti virus turned off and any other non essential programs turned off in the background. You should get very near 11000 in 3dmark06 bench. These are very moderate overclocking settings for your cpu and gpu so it won't hurt anything even with stock cooling, but you will see a big jump in performance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2007)

Agility said:


> The bottleneck lies in the CPU. And the juicy stock tempts me to OC your E6600 to 3.5ghz (YUM YUM)



Agreed, my CPU score is something like double that!


----------



## Zachus (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the help, guys! I'm going to get to it later today, as I have some work to do. And about the antivirus, McAfee was running in the background during the benchmark - I had no idea this could impact performance.

My system is watercooled, which is also something I'm not sure is functioning up to snuff. The CPU temperature in nVTuner was 12 degrees (C) higher than the BIOS temp, this being after a reboot to check the BIOS - can't be right; there's no way the the CPU temp could raise 12 degrees in one minute from BIOS to boot. I have the fans cranked to 100% from the BIOS, but if Riva Tuner makes a difference, that'd be great. How would it help if I've already maxed out my fans?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Zachus (Jul 19, 2007)

Alright - I tried everything. I had a little scare when overclocking the CPU FSB - I overclocked it until the CPU (1.8GHz) was a little less than 3.0GHz and then found out I adjusted something else - I hit the startup and see 3.8GHz - I shut the computer down immediately and went straight into the BIOS, lowered the FSB near normal, and slowly increased it until the CPU clock reached ~2.9GHz. I hope I didn't damage the CPU..

3DMark06 Results: 10145

SM2.0: 4783
SM3.0: 4959
CPU: 2086

I also shut off the major components of McAfee - I couldn't shut off the entire program.

A lot higher, but not near 11000. Anything else I can do?


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 19, 2007)

Zachus said:


> Alright - I tried everything. I had a little scare when overclocking the CPU FSB - I overclocked it until the CPU (1.8GHz) was a little less than 3.0GHz and then found out I adjusted something else - I hit the startup and see 3.8GHz - I shut the computer down immediately and went straight into the BIOS, lowered the FSB near normal, and slowly increased it until the CPU clock reached ~2.9GHz. I hope I didn't damage the CPU..
> 
> 3DMark06 Results: 10145
> 
> ...



It wont of damaged it dont worry, just be abit more careful when your tinkering 

Your cpu score is well low for 2.9Ghz, you shouldn't be too far off 3000 with that e6600!

Just keep inching up the FSB to get that cpu pumping faster, make sure the cores dont go over 60*c though and try and get the 8800 clocked a little higher, im sure other before me have told you how to do that


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice improvement tho


----------



## Zachus (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm curious - are the nVidia monitor's CPU temperatures wrong? I have a thermaltake watercooling system - it's just for the CPU - and the temperature I read in the BIOS is generally ~10 degrees cooler than the temps the nVidia monitor detects, and thsi is if I restart the computer and go straight into the BIOS.

And do any of you have any idea why my CPU score is low given the clock speed? I've never touched it until now, and I haven't noticed any slowdowns since I built this machine.

Thanks again!


----------



## pt (Jul 19, 2007)

trt740 said:


> nice score pt. Thats a nice card. You have a very smartly built bang for the buck system.



thanks 
i don't work not have any sort of income, so this will have to do


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2007)

Zachus said:


> I'm curious - are the nVidia monitor's CPU temperatures wrong? I have a thermaltake watercooling system - it's just for the CPU - and the temperature I read in the BIOS is generally ~10 degrees cooler than the temps the nVidia monitor detects, and thsi is if I restart the computer and go straight into the BIOS.
> 
> And do any of you have any idea why my CPU score is low given the clock speed? I've never touched it until now, and I haven't noticed any slowdowns since I built this machine.
> 
> Thanks again!



Can you post your specs...go to "user CP"......under control panel "settings and options" on the left of the screen you will see "edit system specs", you can enter all your system details so anyone can view them at any time.  Then we can look at your other components and see what maybe going wrong.....first thing that springs 2 my mind is memory but without details it's a little difficult.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 20, 2007)

EIST on  Sorry Tatty LOL

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2500042


----------



## trt740 (Jul 20, 2007)

pt said:


> thanks
> i don't work not have any sort of income, so this will have to do



PT how do you make it not working , how do you eat etc..


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2007)

i live with parents  (i'm18)
they pay food, and every cent i get i burn on pc parts


----------



## trt740 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah got it, you know your the smart one here your cpu performs on par with a 900.00 chip but cost 84.00 and your video cards is fast enough to play any game out at reasonable speeds and resolutions and cost a third of the cost of mine, my system on the other hand is total over kill and I spent way to much money on  it. I commend you on your resistance to overspending and common sense I wish I could do it but I cannot. If I sold my chip and video card,  bought  a 8800 gts 320mb and a e2160. Overclocked the chip to 3.0. I would never notice a difference at 1400 x 900. I could also pocket 400.00+. I just cannot bring my self to be fisacally smart when it comes to computers. AHHHHHHH!!!!!!


You gotta admit the asses on these chicks are unreal.


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2007)

i spend litle 'cause i don't have more 
next money spending is on a special liquid for watercooling, and then a gfx block and swiftech ramsinks 


ps: THE ASSES ARE GREAT!


----------



## Zachus (Jul 20, 2007)

I added my system specs - here's some more info:


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Zachus, first of all this is probablly a question best served in the nvidia clubhouse or something like that but to answer your question, It would be best if you fill out your system specs in the "User CP", and be sure to check the box to display them.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Al, what happened to you man?  Hope your summer is going well...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2007)

I know this prolly wont count but here is what I get runnin 94.24 drivers??????

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10197117


----------



## d44ve (Jul 23, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> I know this prolly wont count but here is what I get runnin 94.24 drivers??????
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10197117





Yeah, I just scored 12080 but it says the Newest nVidia drivers are no good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2007)

funny thing is ,I'm on the recommended by Futuremark...still no love!

hopefully it sorta counts as it will take me off the bottom of the list...LOL


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

How much better are the newest beta's for Nvidia vid cards in terms of 3dMark06 scores?  I just ran my best so far with the latest "stable" drivers.
* oh, I'm using XP.


----------



## Zachus (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, sorry about that! Thank you, erocker


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Guys, sorry for the extreme lack in updating this past few weeks, have just passed my heavy goods licence and have been looking for a new job, so kinda been abit busy!

I will update tomorrow, if all those that have posted scores without needed info then please post the correct screenies or I cant add you, if you have used drivers that cant be approved because they are that new then fair enough, I think we can all be grown up about this happening occasionally and that nothing funny is going on


----------



## infrared (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok man, no hurry though 

Good job on the licence! You'll get a job in no time.


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=403927#post403927


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> Ok man, no hurry though
> 
> Good job on the licence! You'll get a job in no time.



Thanks man 

I am a little miffed with PT pinching my format in the previous post lol, by all means he can do what he wants but a blatant rip off is abit cheeky, also I had to change my thread name to Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation because it can only be official if TPU endorses it themselves?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I am a little miffed with PT pinching my format in the previous post lol, by all means he can do what he wants but a blatant rip off is abit cheeky, also I had to change my thread name to Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation because it can only be official if TPU endorses it themselves?


Don't let it get to you, after all, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery". It's a very good layout you have here, is all. I don't think pt meant anything by it.

I'm sure he'll have to change the thread name as well.


----------



## Agility (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

who's yVONne?


----------



## Agility (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude......WTF!?


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

it's on the pic


----------



## Agility (Jul 25, 2007)

That's my classmate. Knew her since 5years ago....... She's chinese......so am i.......I'm a singaporean....and it consists of 80% chinese......i know chinese babes are hot...... xD


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2007)

Agility said:


> That's my classmate. Knew her since 5years ago....... She's chinese......so am i.......I'm a singaporean....and it consists of 80% chinese......i know chinese babes are hot...... xD



put her in a carbox and send her to me 
we lack hot chinese here


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 25, 2007)

I know Singapore quite well, been there a few times, it's my fave city in all the world   What clocks you have for that 3D Mark score Agility, he will want to know clock speeds for comparisons.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 26, 2007)

bout time someone beat me (other than the mr 13k way out of my range), time to break out the phase.


----------



## Agility (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i maxed it out at CCC wiht overdrive. And that's the clock i have. 1k increase. Lol... Oh yea... she's not even a babe... She just look ok. YOu want hot babeS? Come my school eh? LoL!


----------



## Agility (Jul 26, 2007)

850gpu 900mem


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> bout time someone beat me (other than the mr 13k way out of my range), time to break out the phase.



Ahhhh sorry, pennies just dropped, your talking bout ATi charts....not overall


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 26, 2007)

Updated guys, nice scores coming on with he HD2900XT's the drivers are maturing nicely!

If I have missed anyone out that is because there is not a screenshot that I need


----------



## mandelore (Jul 26, 2007)

Im still gettin pwned by my low clock on cpu  gotta hold out till december!! 

but my psu upgrade did the trick, im starting to get more stable overclocks on my 1gb 2900xt while still being on stock volts... really really need voltage access dammit! nm tho

since changing my psu im now able to get thru 3dmark without crashing on 850 core and 2200 memory (nearly made it thru 2300 but crashed on last few frames on the arctic bench grr...) but it may have been my cpu, coz im havin to bleedin pump 1.55 volts into the sod just to get 2970mhz stable in 3dmark06, and thats starting to overload my peltier with peak temperatures reaching 45C

Edit: im using cat 7.7 so thats why futuremark dont like me, meh..


----------



## Agility (Jul 26, 2007)

Mandelore should give me his card and wile e his athlon 6000+ xD


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

Yay!  My updated scores are up!!  Thanks Al!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2007)

Agility said:


> Mandelore should give me his card and wile e his athlon 6000+ xD


Nice try.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Im still gettin pwned by my low clock on cpu  gotta hold out till december!!
> 
> but my psu upgrade did the trick, im starting to get more stable overclocks on my 1gb 2900xt while still being on stock volts... really really need voltage access dammit! nm tho
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say, my card started to really come alive once I started going above 3.2Ghz on my cpu.
 These things are easily bottlenecked. By going from 3Ghz to 3.4Ghz, I picked up almost 700pts in my score, and that was on a bad run, because I had stuff running in the background, and something caused it to stumble a few times.. That was also on 7.6s. I'll probably make a few runs this weekend with the 7.7s to see if there's an improvement.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 27, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just wanted to say, my card started to really come alive once I started going above 3.2Ghz on my cpu.
> These things are easily bottlenecked. By going from 3Ghz to 3.4Ghz, I picked up almost 700pts in my score, and that was on a bad run, because I had stuff running in the background, and something caused it to stumble a few times.. That was also on 7.6s. I'll probably make a few runs this weekend with the 7.7s to see if there's an improvement.



yes, i did the call of juarez benchy with my cpu @ 2.6ghz, then at 2.9, the difference was insane, so thats a clear pointer to a bottleneck of Biblical preportions, lol...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2007)

mandelore said:


> yes, i did the call of juarez benchy with my cpu @ 2.6ghz, then at 2.9, the difference was insane, so thats a clear pointer to a bottleneck of Biblical preportions, lol...



It would appear from what I have read and seen that DX10 games are going to be seriously CPU demanding especially if you want to get the best out of them, some other forums are even suggesting for instance that in some cases we may find as an example a C2d @ 3.6Gig with a 8600GTS may run certain DX10 titles better than a 8800GTS 320MB with say a dual core AMD @ say 2.8Gig....of course pure speculation but some of what you have said may indicate that could at least perhaps be possible.....what you think from your DX10 experiences in the demo's/benches?


----------



## mandelore (Jul 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> It would appear from what I have read and seen that DX10 games are going to be seriously CPU demanding especially if you want to get the best out of them, some other forums are even suggesting for instance that in some cases we may find as an example a C2d @ 3.6Gig with a 8600GTS may run certain DX10 titles better than a 8800GTS 320MB with say a dual core AMD @ say 2.8Gig....of course pure speculation but some of what you have said may indicate that could at least perhaps be possible.....what you think from your DX10 experiences in the demo's/benches?



I would really have to agree, i think the cpu really sets a limit to the performance of the dx10 cards in dx10 apps, so im pretty elated with the announcement of phenom releases around december, coz my opty, as i have found out just gets eaten alive, i mean look at the 3dmark06 scores, even with higher memory and similar core on my 1gb 2900xt, the 512mb version clearly wins and thats down to the cpu, fair enuff 3dmark aint dx10, but quoting from a post i made in the call of juarez dx10 benchy thread, this is what an increase from 2600mhz to 3000mhz did to my score:

I gained in the DX10 benchmark

*-boost of 4.1 fps to the minimum frame rate
-boost of 23 fps to the maximum frame rate
-boost of 10.2 fps to the average frame rate*

thats quite substantial, really think im being held back by my cpu. now im thinking what could that increase have been with say a dually or quad @ 3.5/3.8 or higher?


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What about a e6850 at say 4.7ghz 24 /7 prime stable with a EVGA 8600 gts 512mb. That going to be my new rig. if the reports are true we will find out if a e6850 can do 4.7ghz as reported  in my new A1 replacement board when it gets here next week. Then next month I will get my new GPU. Damn kids and their Wii I miss my 8800 gtx like my right hand on a saturday night



4.7Ghz would be very nice, but I gotta see it to beleive it lol, I bet you found the wii for them anyway lol, dont be down you will get by


----------



## infrared (Jul 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What about a e6850 at say 4.7ghz 24 /7 prime stable with a EVGA 8600 gts 512mb. That going to be my new rig. if the reports are true we will find out if a e6850 can do 4.7ghz as reported  in my new A1 replacement board when it gets here next week. Then next month I will get my new GPU. Damn kids and their Wii I miss my 8800 gtx like my right hand on a saturday night



I'll be right behind ya with one of those G0 beats on my P5k Deluxe!


----------



## d44ve (Jul 28, 2007)

OK.... Here is mine

12237


----------



## driver66 (Jul 28, 2007)

This is all my heap has got toast:


----------



## mandelore (Jul 28, 2007)

lol its sooo crazy, the cpu kicks ass in this benchy... for examply, d44ve, awsome score!!!but i beat ur in sm3 by a fair bit and just missed on your sm2 score, but you pwnt me on scpu score and i only got 10.25k or near that. cant wait to try this with a new cpu


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK.... Here is mine
> 
> 12237
> 
> ...


----------



## d44ve (Jul 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> d44ve said:
> 
> 
> > OK.... Here is mine
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2007)

d44ve said:


> Tatty_One said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, thats with the GTX and a voltage of 1.6
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2007)

Woooot!!! New score, finally cracked 11k.

*11041* - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2581392

2900XT @ 847/999

X2 6000+ @ 285.6*12 = 3427Mhz


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done Wile E, nice score!


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jul 29, 2007)

Stock run , CPU at 3.2Ghz.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2494541
*10316*


----------



## technicks (Jul 29, 2007)

With the 162.22 drivers.


----------



## binormalkilla (Jul 30, 2007)

HIS 2900xt 1 Gb 743/1000 (stock) with E6600 at 3 GHz


----------



## orion23 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just installed my Q6600 G0, Asus P5K Deluxe, Thermalright Ultra 120 with a Blue LED fan @ 1500 RPM

XFX 8800GTX. Poor memory clocker. Maxes @ 475mhz or so. Core is good since it can do 650

13286


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 30, 2007)

nd trt gets dethroned by a whopping 3 pts. lol


----------



## orion23 (Jul 31, 2007)

A little update

Q6600 3.9ghz 1.6125V in Bios. 1.58 In Windows
8800GTX 655 / 1910

Vista Ultimate:

13389

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10314392






XP Pro SP2

Q6600 @ 3.9ghz XFX Geforce 8800GTX 660 / 1920

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10328235


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 31, 2007)

@ orino23, nice CPU and nice score


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 31, 2007)

wow, the new G0 stepping Q6600 seem moghty tempting @ 3.9Ghz per core, that not far off 16Ghz of pure power, would really help me play FSX @ full wack


----------



## Alcpone (Jul 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The prolem is the majority of chips being sold are B3 stepping with G0 chips mixed in so you don't know if you will get one best to wait a few weeks until the b3 chips are gone.



Thats very true, most reviews on website by buyers have said that, I want a G0 and a G0 it will be, if it need be a few weeks before I get it then I will have to wait 

P.S - I will update tomorrow


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2593127






still tweaking the phase unit, but 3.3GHZ at -5c ia pretty nice, but considering I hit 3.28 on water... not so nice, the problem is that the coolant and the compressor on this unit are obsolete. lol while the lightspeeds can handle 200watts at -33c (20c ambient) this vapochill classic can't even handle 200watts, lol.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2007)

you make a good point, I've been thinking about it for a while as the 6000 will do better on water than my fx does on phase, and I like water better, less mess, less hassle, and I don't have to wait  2 minutes to power up my rig while the head gets cold enough. with water it's push the start button and go, just like air.


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 1, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK.... Here is mine
> 
> 12237



What clocks are your gfx card pumping out for this run?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The prolem is the majority of chips being sold are B3 stepping with G0 chips mixed in so you don't know if you will get one best to wait a few weeks until the b3 chips are gone.



Ive found some....just about to see if I can make some money out of the find


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ive found some....just about to see if I can make some money out of the find



If your doing special deals for TPU members then let me know


----------



## binormalkilla (Aug 3, 2007)

Here I am with my first OC on this card: 860/1050 with 3GHz E6600
I wouldn't get too comfortable in 1st there   I haven't even tried to push my CPU yet!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2007)

Bah, as I said, I found a guy with an e bay shop who had 3 Q6600's with the G0 stepping, I was bartering a "buy it now" price for all 3, now you can get the Q6600 albeit at the moment only with the B stepping for £170 so I offered this guy £180 each, he wanted £250 each!   will not budge so their is no money to be made there so I would rather wait a few weeks or maybe even just get a 6850.


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 3, 2007)

hmmmm, the G0's use less wattage, but does that mean they use less voltage?


----------



## binormalkilla (Aug 3, 2007)

You can get a G0 stepping from TankGuys for 143 pounds....$294 USD.  I don't know if they ship internationally, but I think that they do.  For that price you should be able to get them sent USPS.  They ship to the UK for around $20 USD.

Also, Alcapone I posted my new score   Also, it might be easier to compile these scores in an excel spreadsheet, this way you can have the columns and rows nice and neat for FSB, GPU, etc.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 3, 2007)

Woah, has ORB(3d06 only) radically changed or something? Check out the new look- I like it. The graphs are nice and clear now.

EDIT: Or is that it changed ages ago and I just didn't notice?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 4, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2639721

3.36GHZ on 1.4v (stock volts) pretty nice, still tweaking, but I'm really starting to think that this cpu has a ceiling of 3.4GHZ. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2639721
> 
> 3.36GHZ on 1.4v (stock volts) pretty nice, still tweaking, but I'm really starting to think that this cpu has a ceiling of 3.4GHZ. lol



Nice overclock there on nice volts!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, managed to find one Q6600 with the G0 stepping, hopefull for £155 including shipping, thats cheaper than retail in the UK!  Just waiting for the guy to agree the price......hopefully


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 5, 2007)

well that should put a nice boost in your score. not to mention add more futureproofing to your rig.


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 5, 2007)

Scores updated, thanks to the 3 thanks for the 1st post lol


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2007)

after lots of thinking i decided to get the asus p5k vanilla 
my friend will get the other hd2600xt soon, so i will go up in the charts soon


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2007)

i forgot the cpu.z when i posted earlier, and it wasn't added


----------



## mitchy24 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi , here i a different score, with my new cpu , its a little better .. Thought id put on here for safe keeping.. Im using ccc7.7 and my card is OC to 621-790... http://[URL=http://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06rq3.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Updated score 4536 single eVGA 7600GT @ 752/777 stock cooling. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2612166


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got my 2900XT 512mb Here's a run with the card stock and my E6750 @ 3.6Ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2686256


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's mine [URL="http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=2519321] Link[/URL]  1099 marks, can we have a separate category for laptops....cause I'm at the bottom of ati cards, lol.  If not, oh well. One can always try.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 9, 2007)

just did a little OCing on the card  @ 850/1000 still on air 





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2686422


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 9, 2007)

lol dammit now I'm in 5th! (for ati vga) 2nd for amd cpu rigs though (to urlyin) finally beat trt's 6000/8800gts score.

edit:
and the 05 copycat compilation lasted for about a week lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol dammit now I'm in 5th! (for ati vga) 2nd for amd cpu rigs though (to urlyin) finally beat trt's 6000/8800gts score.
> 
> edit:
> and the 05 copycat compilation lasted for about a week lol


Hey Yogurt, what are your ram settings for this test?


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 19, 2007)

New score 4937 single eVGA 7600GT @ 753/778 E2160 @ 3294 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2717995 .....This thread has been dead lately where is everyone?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 20, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey Yogurt, what are your ram settings for this test?



system mem was at 960 cl 4-4-4-5 at 2.3v always run 1:1 that's why I got this set, will go all the way up to 1100MHZ. gpu mem was still at 980(1960)MHZ

and I dunno bout everyone else, but it's August, one of our hottest months, and pretty much the worst time for benching in AZ. (ambient room temps is 80F and the classic is running at -3c load at stock! when I did the 3.36 test it was at -4c load at 3.36GHZ)


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 21, 2007)

*5793* 
- 2.84Ghz Athlon 4600+ X2
- 715/810 HIS IceQ3 X1900GT
- XMS2 DDR667 @ 808MHz 4.4.4.12-15
Finally got my memory working faster (lowered the multi). It refuses to do it any other way- it will just not be set @ DDR 800 speeds manually.
Better OC on my CPU too as a result too


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2007)

WTF man KEEP IT!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2007)

Upto 11,891....woot!

Core was at 660, mem 1050.


----------



## allen337 (Aug 21, 2007)

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/3655/3d06wq3.png   ~~  779-873 need to push more shes got more.  ALLEN


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe I can get this one added????????


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone seen Alcpone recently on the forums?


----------



## DOM (Aug 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Anyone seen Alcpone recently on the forums?


Yeah he was on here yesterday 

Last Activity: 08-22-2007 02:13 PM


----------



## cowie (Aug 24, 2007)

hey guys,just wanted to say hi
and of course bring a run
low 1.35 volts on card 680 clocks only
but q66 at 3.6 13k, will update later with better  officail score
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2818737


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 25, 2007)

As you guys may have noticed I aint updated in a few weeks and dont really have the time anymore to do it, so if you want to take over my thread just drop me a pm and I will give it to the best suited


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> As you guys may have noticed I aint updated in a few weeks and dont really have the time anymore to do it, so if you want to take over my thread just drop me a pm and I will give it to the best suited


That's really a shame, Alcpone. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> hey guys cannot get my 2900 xt to run this bench whats the trick.


 Go to *Windows\system32\Futuremark\MSC\* and rename *Direcpll.dll* to anything you want.

You can also edit the Shortcut by adding *-nosysteminfo* to the end of the command line.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I just score  in 3dmark06 12,550  with the 2900xt 1 gig ddr4 at factory default and my q6600 at 3.350ghz. I'm not going to post my score yet but this card is very fast it compares with my old 8800 gtx very well. It would go way into the 13000's if I could figure out the ground wire mod or if I had a G0 quad my quad will boot and almost benches at 3.6ghz but the heat locks it up.









Connect a ground lead to the 2 empty pins in the 8pin connector.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> okay got that is a ground lead a wire I buy or is it a wire I make. Wile this card is a total beast. I hate to say it but it's going to ebay. I got it dirt cheap but o well. it does have better image quality than my 8800 gtx if you can believe that , and it's not slower or if it is not by much.


A wire you make. Just pull the wire, with pin and all, out of an old molex. Maybe from one of those molex to mobo header fan converters.

And, I didn't expect you to keep the card. lol. You are all about making that buck on reselling your parts. Which is fine by me. lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Check out that score if I had my old e6600 or a G0 quad I could beat my old gtx is there another overclocking tool my core is not maxed out but I cannot go any higher in overdrive.


I think the AMD GPU Clock tool might work, but I'm not 100% sure.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/536/AMD_GPU_Clock_Tool_v0.7.html


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 27, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> As you guys may have noticed I aint updated in a few weeks and dont really have the time anymore to do it, so if you want to take over my thread just drop me a pm and I will give it to the best suited



Can anyone take this on?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 27, 2007)

Stock 8800 Ultra xxx speeds


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you update my score please m8

I now get 12064 

The rest of the details are in my system specs 

Heres the screenshot as proof  :


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 29, 2007)

Finally, up in the rankings a bit.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 29, 2007)

I was bored, so what-tha-hell . . .


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



Very nice, but your desktop pic is giving me convulsions


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 29, 2007)

Im happy to announce Xtant25 is chief when it comes to updating the thread, hes really helping me out as I have very little time anymore!

There is nearly a months worth of scores to be updated Xtant


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 29, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Im happy to announce Xtant25 is chief when it comes to updating the thread, hes really helping me out as I have very little time anymore!
> 
> There is nearly a months worth of scores to be updated Xtant



I'll get to it then....Thanks again Al


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 29, 2007)

cool, nice to see some delegation going on.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

It's really good to see kids being interested in what's going on with their parent's interests. Another instance I recall is from the "Post a pic of your PC room" threat, where DaMulta said his son helped with the decorating.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah man, really good to see involvement.


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im working on it and should have everyones scores updated soon.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> 8 year old daughter made the wallpaper



Cool, its unique then


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 30, 2007)

update to my score..if u want to add it.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2876412 

http://img.techpowerup.org/070830/cpu-3004.jpg


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Scores are close to being all updated i will get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## infrared (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for keeping the thread going Xtant, you're the man! 

EDIT: should be getting my new PSU soon, so i can re-join the fun!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 30, 2007)

infrared said:


> EDIT: should be getting my new PSU soon, so i can re-join the fun!



Good man!


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

I just noticed I have the highest GeForce 7 series score. Go me!


----------



## d44ve (Aug 30, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK.... Here is mine
> 
> 12237





So when do I get to be put up on the list?


----------



## strick94u (Aug 31, 2007)

latest


----------



## d44ve (Aug 31, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That chip will hit near 3.9 ghz on that board or more. Pump it up. My b3 quads at that speed.




3.9GHZ is on AT LEAST watercooling... and I think thats even pushing it for just WC.


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 31, 2007)

Scores are updated i know i missed a few i will get those tomorrow....Its 3:20am i need some sleep.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks man, we all appreciate what you're doing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Scores are updated i know i missed a few i will get those tomorrow....Its 3:20am i need some sleep.



you missed me


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 31, 2007)

Couldn't get proper 3DMark06 ORB results due to incompatibility issues I was having with the program and my HD2600XT. I also had to to use the new *Catalyst 7.8 Bioshock Hotfix drivers* just to be able to get any results at all without a system or driver crash and hence the reason for the "approved driver" warning in the result pic above. 

Testing was at stock GPU clocks (850 core & 1150 memory) because I couldn't get any other program to overclock the video card without crashing or locking up the PC. System @ 2.860MHz CPU & 477MHz (954 effective) CAS4.0 4-4-12 2T memory clocks. Also, no OS tweaks or whatnot, Win MCE'05 running as normal without any apps or processes turned off!!!


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 31, 2007)

I will have all of you that i missed updated tonight....Thank all of you for your patience.


----------



## infrared (Aug 31, 2007)

New PSU arrives tomorow morning  Hopefully i should be able to get the top 8800gts score!

I'll be dissapointed if i get any lower than 12,600.


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 31, 2007)

d44ve said:


> So when do I get to be put up on the list?



What were your card clocks for this run?


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 31, 2007)

Xtant ive updated your update 

Your doing well, its good to have a help and hand when you need one


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Xtant ive updated your update
> 
> Your doing well, its good to have a help and hand when you need one



Cool thanks a bunch man....Im always willing to help out a fellow member.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2007)

Connect3d/His Both X1950XTX Soft Crossfire Stock speeds

CPU FX-62
3.0Ghz


----------



## Metal-Head (Aug 31, 2007)

I think you might wanna go ahead and throw a CPU Z in there. Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Alcpone (Aug 31, 2007)

Metal-Head said:


> I think you might wanna go ahead and throw a CPU Z in there. Or I could be wrong.



Watch out Xtant, could have a some competition lol, make sure cpuz screenies are present as its been since day 1


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll have to do another run tonight then. I was just posting a shot from yesturday.


----------



## strick94u (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok thats the most i can drag out of it on air should have had my monsoon II on it by now but I screwed up the tec connector and I dont want that in this cramped antec 900 case.
I also want the newer 680i so I can oc a quad but my temp board was crap. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## strick94u (Sep 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Watch out Xtant, could have a some competition lol, make sure cpuz screenies are present as its been since day 1



Hey update again I'v been trying to get trt off the top of me for 5 months(11506)  he's been through 348 video cards 95 cpu's 105 mother boards and five wives since then  what was my point again?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 1, 2007)

All scores are finally updated...Sleep time now its nearly 5am lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

9, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTX @ 600/900 - 12064 - E6700 @ 3334.6Mhz - 333.5FSB

F*CK YEAH!!!


----------



## infrared (Sep 1, 2007)

c'mon hookey! Give that card some more beans!! You're being put to shame by a few GTS's 

I'm sure just pushing the vram to ~1000mhz would do the trick 

Nice OC on that motherboard as well btw!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2007)

infrared said:


> c'mon hookey! Give that card some more beans!! You're being put to shame by a few GTS's
> 
> I'm sure just pushing the vram to ~1000mhz would do the trick
> 
> Nice OC on that motherboard as well btw!



LOL 

TBH, the motherboard & PSU is holding me back m8.  If I had a better mobo and PSU I know I could get a better overclock and smash a few of those other scores 

As soon as I can afford at least a new PSU, I will try to push this rig some more 

PS: I tried to overclock the cards RAM but it didnt effect my 3DMark score


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 1, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Hey update again I'v been trying to get trt off the top of me for 5 months(11506)  he's been through 348 video cards 95 cpu's 105 mother boards and five wives since then  what was my point again?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 1, 2007)

Conect3D X1950XTX
MSI X1950XTX
Software Crossfire


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 2, 2007)

trt740 said:


> What are you laughing at don't hate a guy for making a killing on the backs of ebayers.
> 
> Oh almost forgot Alcapone thanks for all that you have done on this thread for the last year!!!!! your a great guy and I hope all is well with you and yours.



I was  because it was a funny comment 

No worries, now I have Xtant as my side kick the thread will stay updated more often


----------



## allen337 (Sep 3, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> All scores are finally updated...Sleep time now its nearly 5am lol.



nice job updating, I gotta catch this guy in first place soon.  ALLEN


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 3, 2007)

Can someone change my name on the leader-board, theonetru*r*will just doesn't have the same ring to it...


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Can someone change my name on the leader-board, theonetru*r*will just doesn't have the same ring to it...



lol yeah i'll get it...Thanks for bringing that to my attention i didnt even notice it.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 5, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> lol yeah i'll get it...Thanks for bringing that to my attention i didnt even notice it.



 Now it's theonetru*re*will!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Can someone change my name on the leader-board, theonetru*r*will just doesn't have the same ring to it...



LOL, you tell 'em m8


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorted


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 5, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Sorted



Thanks! Though ypou know whats more depressing? Being on the leaderboard at 24th again for ATi despite my horrendous GPU overclocks and resulting overtakes in the rankings only to be beaten back down as more HD 2900XT's take over.  

HD 2900XT's  Me and my beautiful X1900GT


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks! Though ypou know whats more depressing? Being on the leaderboard at 24th again for ATi despite my horrendous GPU overclocks and resulting overtakes in the rankings only to be beaten back down as more HD 2900XT's take over.
> 
> HD 2900XT's  Me and my beautiful X1900GT



Benching is good, but aslong as your fairly happy with your rig then thats all that matters, computer hardware is computer hardware and it will always be updating, just ask TRT lol


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 5, 2007)

This is disappointing score but I'm gonna post it.
AMD Athlon 643200+ Stock cooling @ 2700MHz
Sapphire radeon X1950XT stock cooling 682/963 MHz.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 5, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Benching is good, but aslong as your fairly happy with your rig then thats all that matters, computer hardware is computer hardware and it will always be updating, just ask TRT lol



Too true- I love my rig. I've often considered upgrading again- but in the end I can't quite push myself to do it as there's not really enough wrong with it. It runs pretty much all games @ Max settings at 1440x900 which is my preferred screen resolution (I love my Widescreens). Not having Core 2 annoys me as well as my fairly rubbish CPU overclock (wish I could hit 3.0Ghz- probably could if my memory was any better, and I don't want to sacrifice memory speeds with dividers), but in the end I don't actually need to upgrade yet. This system has tonnes of life left in it and I love it's little quirks


----------



## deagle (Sep 5, 2007)

i want to push the x-fire average...

*19.482 GFX non OC Core Quad 6700 @ 3750*

i've been looking for freedo ... the way to oc both cards 

Edit:

...Prime screen enough?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 5, 2007)

gonna need a cpuz, but nice score there!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 5, 2007)

10, cowie - Leadtek 6800 SLI @ 540/882 - 6060 - E6600 @ 3736Mhz - 415FSB
11, sneekypeet - XFX 7600GT XXX SLI @ 590/800 - 6872 - Opty 170 @ 3001Mhz - 300.1FSB

and why is cowie above sneekypeet?


----------



## r3skyline (Sep 6, 2007)

wow just found this site thru overclock.net...newho, here's my 3dmark06 score.  im pretty sure im being greatly impacted with my OS being vista ultimate. ive seen higher scores with xp.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> 10, cowie - Leadtek 6800 SLI @ 540/882 - 6060 - E6600 @ 3736Mhz - 415FSB
> 11, sneekypeet - XFX 7600GT XXX SLI @ 590/800 - 6872 - Opty 170 @ 3001Mhz - 300.1FSB
> 
> and why is cowie above sneekypeet?



no matter in my eyes ...I can still count, at least the score was changed...lol


And Im pretty sure the cards were clocked @ 700/900 when I ran that test also!


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 6, 2007)

deagle said:


> i want to push the x-fire average...
> 
> *19.482 GFX non OC Core Quad 6700 @ 3750*
> 
> ...



What brand of cards and card clocks?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 6, 2007)

r3skyline said:


> wow just found this site thru overclock.net...newho, here's my 3dmark06 score.  im pretty sure im being greatly impacted with my OS being vista ultimate. ive seen higher scores with xp.



Need a cpu-z screenshot and card clocks.


----------



## r3skyline (Sep 6, 2007)

oops sorry! forgot to download those, here ya go, ati tool doesnt seem to like vista so i can only use rivatuner.


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 6, 2007)

What brand is your card r3skyline?


----------



## deagle (Sep 6, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> What brand of cards and card clocks?




two Sapphire 512 MB Cards X-Fire clocks @ stock, 
but both doing 950/1010 (Single setup)


----------



## Alcpone (Sep 6, 2007)

deagle said:


> two Sapphire 512 MB Cards X-Fire clocks @ stock,
> but both doing 950/1010 (Single setup)



So stock speeds of 750/825?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 6, 2007)

Scores have been updated.


----------



## deagle (Sep 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> So stock speeds of 750/825?



743/828 as well 

waiting for the X38... that f****ing P5W DH runs @379 FSB Rockstable @ 380 FSB no booting possible  

my CPU runs (under Water) @ 430 FSB x 10 on an DQ6, hope Wizzard  can fix the X-fire OC Problem then... AMD/ATI  NVIDIA


----------



## r3skyline (Sep 6, 2007)

mine is evga. i like them because they have that step up program.  thats how i got my gts.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 6, 2007)

Scores are up to date.


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hes right I've owned nearly 10 cpus this year and mainly bought them to sell on ebay but tested them and posted benches here for members to see what they could expect. I've also owned atleast 7 gpus this years. What this has show me is in the real world I see very little difference in real world Cpu power going from a 3600+ AM2,3800 x2 939 all the way up to a Opty 165,170,175,185, FX60, 6000+,e6600, e6700 or Q6600. There is a difference but what I'm saying is, in real world usage, they are all extremely powerful and it seems that the GPU makes a much bigger difference not the CPU. I know thats not true in everys situation but it is what I found. I have also found the 8600 gts 256mb to be the best budget video card ,then the 8800 gts 320 and for the money and best bang for the buck mid range the 2900 xt 512mb. For ultra high end it is neck and neck 2900 xt 1gig and 8800 gtx 768. I think after having both 2900 xt 1 gig and 8800 gtx the nod goes to the 2900 xt 1 gig but it really is a toss up and it really depends on which type of motherboard you own. Both 2900xt and 8800 gtx 's have strong points. Also I think the 8800 gtx ultra are a total waste of money.





ever tought of breaking some wc with a ss?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 7, 2007)

ah so you like fast start-ups and shutdowns, easy installs, quieter rigs, and less case clutter?

oh well to each his own. lol


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 7, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> Mobo: Asus P5N32-E SLI
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e4300 OC'd to 3.3GHz from 1.8GHz
> ...



There a reason why my score got deleted off the front page?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhh I have come back from my holiday in Antigua and I see that NVidia have resumed the top spots in both single card and Dual setups!!! what a nice coming home pressie


----------



## deagle (Sep 7, 2007)

not for long... if wizzard can fix the CF OC problem


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2007)

deagle said:


> not for long... if wizzard can fix the CF OC problem



Well we will see, but ATi didnt have the top spot for long anyways


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2007)

i will be posting when i get a new PSU (don't know when that will be) i can't get a stable overclock on my CPU at anything more than 2.65ghz when it has ran 2.8ghz stable before also my video card isn't running past 535mhz GPU and 850mhz mem when before it was 565/900.12v rails are reading low so i think that is what it is. XD


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 7, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


> There a reason why my score got deleted off the front page?



Sorry not sure what happened but i got your score back up.


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well fellas with this e2160 at 3.4ghz im still hitting near 13000 with this 2900 xt just goes to show you that most of the cpus out are really overkill. I cannot see any real world or gaming difference from this e2160 to my e6700 or q6600 I just sold.



Thats cause you are gaming at 1280....if you were gaming at higher res and therefore taxing your GPU more the extra CPU speeds would come more into play.  Like I said before, unless you are gaming ABOVE 1280 then a mid > midHigh gfx cards is more than enuff with a mid range CPU, a perfect example of this is CS source, an 8600GTS would visually play the game just as well as a 8800GTX as you can max everything out on the 8600GTS and still get 60+ FPS, the only difference with the GTX or 2900XT is that you would be getting 200+ FPS but of course, the naked eye cannot differentiate with any FPS above 60 in anycase which is my point.

Of course that may well be different in DX10.....I am only talking for DX9 here.  In DX10 the CPU power will be more important than it has ever been before, a couple of hundred Mhz on a CPU will make a real difference in a high end game, as much of a difference as the GPU has in the past maybe.  Some are already speculating that a similar system setup but one with a 2900XT and a C2D at 3Gig will be no better for DX10 games than something like a 512MB 8600GTS with a C2D running at 3.6Gig if you get my drift?  what you lose in GPU pace you make up for kind of with CPU pace, I am not too sure about that but in a few weeks we can find out for ourselves.

Hows thew job going by the way?


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2007)

Update.

Still no 10000 but


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 9, 2007)

slapped a maze 4 gpu on the 2900xt on a small radiator and low rpm fans just to see if the maze would work, and yup





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2985973



900/980 (slight boost from stock cooling) at 67C load though vs 78 on stock

I'll get my better water cooler out and see how it runs the 2900 (black ice pro 3 rad with 3x 90cfm sunon fans hydor l35 pump and a 5.25 bay res) should get me close to 1k core.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2996691
broke 3.4GHZ and my previous record all in the same day! won't bother with the cpu z as it's fm not approved (cat 7.9s aren't supported yet) and it really doesn't matter as i don't move anywhere, but wanted to show I did it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 11, 2007)

yup it's a pity you've the 1gb version that doesn't work with ati tool, with a 512 and ati tool you'd really be smokin.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> still very fast and good enough for me


Am I to assume that means you're keeping it? lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Am I to assume that means you're keeping it? lol



I very much doubt that!


----------



## sefu (Sep 11, 2007)

System from signature


----------



## craigo (Sep 11, 2007)

e6600 @ 3.8 x1950pro's @ 655/709 3Dmarks 9675

does this seem a bit low to you guys?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope! Considering I can only get 7372 out of my single X1950xt and an e660 OC'd to 3.6GHz.
I think that is quite a respectable score. Good on ya!


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

10k....must ....achive....10k.MOAR...I dont think kingston ram is really that bad 1:1 422 FSB 4.4.4.12 its only rated at 667,defaults to 1.84v 5.5.5.15 im sitting @ 2.12
as matter of fact..its teh kingston budget that could


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems like I DO need to upgrade from my "old skool" bad axe to the BX2!
Are you using Clockgen to reach 422FSB?

BTW, for true, you are rockin' that Kingston!


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

dont strees the upgrade Doc, the only difference between teh  two Badaxe revisions is mine has a newer sigmatel audio and no trusted platform module, keep ontop of your bios though because teh intel engineers have gradually increased my performance with every bios revision.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2578&lang=eng

edit: the only software needed for an oc should be your bios i get rather paranoid about windows based oc tools, how hard would it be to drop an at command and make someones proccy burst into flames!!!111....uac may just be a godsend (thinking along those lines anyway)


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 12, 2007)

Hrmm, if only it were that easy! The "Old Axe" had a max 50% burn-in for a max 400FSB in BIOS (w/ the e6600). Then they went and took away VCore control in BIOS after Nov. '06! (They said for Vista compatability, but I think they were trying to drive people to by the BX2!)
Don't even get me started on theie implementation of the 1333 strap. FFFFtttt!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2007)

I should be doing a volt mod on my video card before much longer.First i need to get better cooling and a multimeter


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

hey doc, did you know about this?

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=78432

im guessing so but thats some posative reinforcement for you
im sure with your handle youll be able to stitch something together with what you have

@ p_o_s good call be sure to post your adventures, i was contemplating a vmod for these horrible,rigid,unscalable,hardly supported by anything,orphan revision x1950pros...but they have officially given me teh shits (rv570 can blow me) im waiting for the dx10.1 cards see what companies like ati release when they are uncertian of there jobs staring down teh barrel of a merger...im sure amd/ati card will stabalize as the merger matures


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 12, 2007)

here are my efforts so far with a set of x1950pro's and a amd 6000


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey Wile overclock your 6000+ and run this bench on your 2900 xt with the new drivers I bet you break 13000


No can do. My cooling isn't up to snuff, at the moment.


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

you seem to have hit THE ssame wall,no matter how hard you push THE proccy a 1950 based system is stuck around 9700 in 3dmark, my card bios hardly resembles THE original,THE rv570 is just not scalable.


----------



## binormalkilla (Sep 12, 2007)

craigo said:


> you seem to have hit teh ssame wall,no matter how hard you push teh proccy a 1950 based system is stuck around 9700 in 3dmark, my card bios hardly resembles teh original,teh rv570 is just not scalable.



teh?  Try the.............you are using teh on purpose


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for that, you have made TEH internet a better place,i mean really,where forums nasty toward you and this is the only way you can get payback?...WTF???


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys, just leave it be. This is the last place we need a flamewar to erupt. I definitely wouldn't want to see this thread locked, would you?


----------



## craigo (Sep 12, 2007)

you are quite right Mr wile E although some may consider binormalkilla a TROLL for that comment


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

Yay......I broke the 12000 barrier, well not just broken but shattered and there is hopefully more to come.....12,208, I could only run the CPU at 3.9Gig as my Freezer pro broke last night so I am on stock cooling!  so 3.9Gig at 1.5V with a voltmod and modded BIOS, GTS was on 675/1060.

Now when I get a new cooler I am gonna try 4.1Gig and 700 on the core....woot!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

12,293......woot!!!  sod it, 3.94Gig on a stock cooler  684/1060, thank you very much, theres life in these old 8800GTS's still


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> how did it break



Well not quite sure, strange really, I fitted my new PSU, cranked it all up, heard a funny noise and then BANG, panicked but power was still on, no smell so looked inside and it had fallen out of 3 of it's mounts and was hangin in by just the one with the fan hanging from the power cord out of the mobo kind of blown off the heatsink literally hanging by the CPU fan connector, lucky for me it didnt drop inside the case or that could have been the GTS gone!  Very starange so spent most of last night getting the remains of the mountings out of the mounting holes on the mobo  

I reckon there is still a fair bit to go with this card now its voltmodded and the cpu when I get a new cooler, certainly over 12500 mefinks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

As a matter of interest Trt, what were your SM scores from the graphics tests within 2006, are mine a match for yours?  cause I am thinking to a certain degree its that quad core giving you the score not the 2900xt!  if you compare your score with the guy with the CPU running at 4.1gig, his 2900xt is clocked higher than yours but you beat him because of the quad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol double post, thanks for that, I think you are right but I reckon that the 2900XT is more CPU dependant than the 8800GTS, if you look at the scores, generally an 8800GTS performs better in the synthetic benches clock for clock, if you crank up the CPU revs in some case you can see thats when you get the real benefits so I am guessing that with lower performing CPU's/speeds the 8800GTS 640 may be the better option.....thats synthetic benches though so dont really count for that much.  There are of course exceptions in there to my theory and it would seem that the 2900XT does prefer intel to AMD at the moment, even with similar clock speeds.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think both prefer itnel to amd right now. lol I've yet to see an amd that doesn't bottlneck this gpu. even at 4GHZ.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> I think both prefer itnel to amd right now. lol I've yet to see an amd that doesn't bottlneck this gpu. even at 4GHZ.



Yeah fair point and with DX10 it seems that the cpu is going to always play a larger part in gaming from now on.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 16, 2007)

yup one can only hope that multicore helps that, otherwise we'll all be in trouble as not even a kentsfield at 5GHZ seems to be enough for these beasts in sli/crossfire, imagine how much more with the nv 9800's and ati's next series (which are supposed to triple the shader power)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

heres my new score-






E6750 @ 3600mhz 450fsb


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3049399

Damn you agility 4 stinkin pts! lol

gpu at 928/980 at 1.4v

cpu at 3.4GHZ (262x13) 1.475v

mem at 972 cl 4-4-4-5 2.3v 2t

ati tool .27 beta won't let me set voltages and then clocks like previous versions have, once I set the clocks, the fan speed and voltages revert back to default. it's quite annoying as with this cooler I should be able to break 1k core if the voltages could be applied first before the clocks.

oh well I guess 928/980 at 35c load ain't too shabby. still annoying.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> As a matter of interest Trt, what were your SM scores from the graphics tests within 2006, are mine a match for yours?  cause I am thinking to a certain degree its that quad core giving you the score not the 2900xt!  if you compare your score with the guy with the CPU running at 4.1gig, his 2900xt is clocked higher than yours but you beat him because of the quad.



see now thats the funny thing, the 8800's have a fairly even performance across the board, the 2.0 and 3.0 being similar, but wiht the 2900's it's all about the 3.0.

between your latest and mine, your 2.0 score gets me by a 200pts, but my 3.0 beats yours by 400pts. kinda funny.

hopefully for me and the other 2900's users this means that the 2900's architecture is mainly designed for sm4.0 and will get better with each driver release.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 17, 2007)

sefu said:


> System from signature



I cant read anything on your screenshot try to make it a little bigger and i will put your score up.


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 17, 2007)

craigo said:


> e6600 @ 3.8 x1950pro's @ 655/709 3Dmarks 9675
> 
> does this seem a bit low to you guys?



What brand / brands are your X1950Pro's?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 17, 2007)

Scores have been updated and sorry for the delay.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Scores have been updated and sorry for the delay.




Thanks and no worries....I appreciate the effort


----------



## Oliver (Sep 17, 2007)

*For the fun of it*

here are mine........on air.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 18, 2007)

~~  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3076490    .  ALLEN


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 18, 2007)

allen337 said:


> ~~  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3076490    .  ALLEN



If you want me to post your score i need a cpu-z screenshot and brand of card and card clocks.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 18, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> If you want me to post your score i need a cpu-z screenshot and brand of card and card clocks.





sry was running a test for a competition and didnt get a screeny, dont worry about posting it its got more. Thats a single sapphire 2900xt 825/900 on a q6600@ 3.5. Ill post a screeny cpuz and higher score later. Nice thread.  ALLEN


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty with a mouth like that I just might take her out. Would be a perfect fit.



Are you talking about her mouth or the gap in her teeth????


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 19, 2007)

thought I'd update:


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

nice   cant you try and clone the pentium 4 then you would have your own pentium D  then you would have dual core power with 2 sets of ht to push you forward


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 19, 2007)

not sure I follow . . . clone the P4?!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

nevermind that i bet you cant wait to get a nice wicked core 2 in your system then you will get the best from your x1950 ^^


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 19, 2007)

no doubt!  Plus, if things go well beginning of next year and I have no financial obligations, when I recieved my Federal Income Taxes back, and if it's enough, I'm going to go ahead and buy 2 HD2k XT's for a xFire setup.

This rig oughta rock hard with that much firepower


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

really good plan  fingers crossed the hiper is up to the job


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 19, 2007)

> really good plan  fingers crossed the hiper is up to the job



I think the Hiper should be - if it can stand the draw of an 25% OCed P4 and a 5% OCed X1950 PRO running near 100% for over 24hrs, it should (hopefully) manage!  There aren't that many pieces of hardware that suck power like a P4


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I think the Hiper should be - if it can stand the draw of an 25% OCed P4 and a 5% OCed X1950 PRO running near 100% for over 24hrs, it should (hopefully) manage!  There aren't that many pieces of hardware that suck power like a P4



No, but the 2900 is one of them. You've been warned. lol


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

very well pointed out wile E


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No, but the 2900 is one of them. You've been warned. lol



Agreed!  2900XT in XFire on 580W .....not recommended!


----------



## pt (Sep 19, 2007)

pheraps not a hyper one, but a good quality psu can hold it with 500w or less wats


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2007)

pt said:


> pheraps not a hyper one, but a good quality psu can hold it with 500w or less wats



What......2 of them?, I wont even go into the minimum recommended rating for just one!


----------



## pt (Sep 19, 2007)

i saw a corsair 550w with a hd2900xt oc without sweating


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2007)

pt said:


> i saw a corsair 550w with a hd2900xt oc without sweating



But we are talking two 2900XT's in XFire here PT!


----------



## pt (Sep 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But we are talking two 2900XT's in XFire here PT!



oh
*sneeks out running when no ones looking*


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2007)

pt said:


> oh
> *sneeks out running when no ones looking*


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 20, 2007)

Even though it's still quite a ways off - how much juice do two 2kXT's need?  750W+?

Asides, I thought Hiper PSU's were fairly reputable anyhow - I mean correct me if I'm wrong on that; although, I've never had an issue with mine so far.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 20, 2007)

pcpower and cooling's 750w a bare minimum for xfire 2900xt's, the enermax galaxy 1kw, silverstone 1kw, ocz 1kw, pc p&c 1kw (though ocz now owns pc p&c so look for a cheaper ocz version to be coming out that looks just like the pc p&c)

basically a good brand 1kw is whats recomended for 2900xt's in crossfire. hiper, tagen, etc are not among the good brand lists.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 20, 2007)

I see . . . dang, I really had no idea xFire HDXT's would be in the 1kW ballpark - that still doesn't stiffle my plans, though - it just means I've got to save a little extra 

Curious . . . is it true a P4-HT has a higher power consumption rate than a C2D?  I couldn't imagine it would be higher than a Quad, though . . .


----------



## allen337 (Sep 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Here is a great comparison a q6600 cat 7.8 and a e6420 cat 7.9 plus a new ATI record.






What record?


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2007)

allen337 said:


> What record?


1st Page ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's


Edit: So when you going to post your run with 





> cpu-z screenshot and brand of card and card clocks


 then you'll be 1st


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 21, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooo 7grand on one card






The C3D card X1950xtx

Highest OC!!!!

I need more VOLTAGE


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2007)

Suh-weeeeeet!!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Sep 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Here is a great comparison a q6600 cat 7.8 and a e6420 cat 7.9 plus a new ATI record.


 Can you run it again at 180x1024 cause the shot with the 6420 is at 1280x800??


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 21, 2007)

Update mine please!!


----------



## allen337 (Sep 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 1st Page ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's
> 
> 
> Edit: So when you going to post your run with  then you'll be 1st




guess it wouldnt hurt to post 1 

working on 14000 I usually do this early in am for temps so this is what i have today . 

q6600 @ 3.5
gigabyte p35 ds3p
mushkin ddr1066
sapphire hd2900 818/883 so far
4- 80 gig wd

3d06 score 13591

linkage

~~   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3105712   ~~
(edited a zillion times grrr)   ~~   http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e239/allen41547/3do6.jpg   ~~
ill post a better score when i have more time.  ALLEN


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 21, 2007)

what cooling are you on allen at 3.5ghz on your Q6600 ?


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 21, 2007)

mine 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11092090


----------



## allen337 (Sep 21, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> what cooling are you on allen at 3.5ghz on your Q6600 ?



artic cooler 7 on cpu, lapped the cpu because it wasnt making good contact. Stock air on the 2900 just added as5 to it.  ALLEN


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm going to take 14th place away as well with a single card

C3D X1950XTX


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 22, 2007)

Damn DaMulta, I'd love to see your scores jump with another CPU. Those GPU clocks are HAWT!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 22, 2007)

I need 300 more points Hmmmmmm

B Back


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2007)

thebeephaha said:


> Update mine please!!



Might wanna try dropping the bank cycle time


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 22, 2007)

No cookie


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 22, 2007)

I might as well update mine, too:

I'll work on my score some more when my mobo is back


----------



## JC316 (Sep 25, 2007)

Woot!!! Bumped an 8800


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

allen337 said:


> guess it wouldnt hurt to post 1
> 
> working on 14000 I usually do this early in am for temps so this is what i have today .
> 
> ...




Looks like thats the top ATi score for now......nice.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Looks like thats the top ATi score for now......nice.



now you know im going to beat that .As soon as my e6850 gets here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> now you know im going to beat that



Lol so am I by some margin, I have a 2nd Gainward voltmodded 640MB on it's way!!, well when I say on it's way, It's ordered (got it on clearance stock, the last one for the price of a 8600GTS!  too good to miss), then I have to get my man to voltmod the same as my current one.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol so am I by some margin, I have a 2nd Gainward voltmodded 640MB on it's way!!, well when I say on it's way, It's ordered (got it on clearance stock, the last one for the price of a 8600GTS!  too good to miss), then I have to get my man to voltmod the same as my current one.



Hope you guys dont think thats it, i expect to see way over 14000 before i crossfire them.  ALLEN


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

y'all have until Feb '08 . . . maybe Mar to get those scores up . . .

. . . before I roll in here with a QX6850 and a pair of 2900XTs x-fired


   


if you're gonna overdo it, go all tha way!!   Yeah!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 26, 2007)

lol by feb 08 there'll be new cards and cpus to crush every score in here (including heavyh20's)


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

true . . . actually, seeing as how I'm fairly certain I can afford a QX6850 by the beginning of Feb . . . I'm hoping that after Intel's 45nm Quads are released, the price of the C2E's will drop substantially, and that the Penryn CPU's will be in the current price bracket of the C2E's.  But, from what rumors of the 45nm CPUs I've read, they're based on the 771 socket, meaning a no-go for my 775 mobo.  If nothing else, hopefully I'll save some cash on the QX.


----------



## Atnevon (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is mine:





Enjoy. Was fun to watch. Can't wait till I OC in the future. Still running on all stock componants in there right out of box shape. even the ram.

edit: Forgot to add that this was done on an EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 26, 2007)

Hazaa!! Finally broke 11k.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

quick benchmark question, y'all . . .

Pentium4 HTs - does having HyperThreading enabled hurt scores, especially in 3m03, 3m05?

I get the strangest feeling it does, but I don't have my current hardware to be able to check that out . . .


----------



## trt740 (Sep 26, 2007)

allen337 said:


> Hope you guys dont think thats it, i expect to see way over 14000 before i crossfire them.  ALLEN




No you have a great score but if you look your beating me with your cpu not gpu and a E6850 is here on my desk just waiting for a new motherboard because the asus I bought ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX doesn't like my memory (too bad too great overclocker, great feature but picky with memory) so time to try a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35


----------



## trt740 (Sep 26, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Can you run it again at 180x1024 cause the shot with the 6420 is at 1280x800??



Sure not sure how the heck that happened. I goning to smash it anyway new e6850 sitting here waiting to be loaded.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2007)

Are u going to try out the new unlocked 5000+?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2007)

allen337 said:


> Hope you guys dont think thats it, i expect to see way over 14000 before i crossfire them.  ALLEN



Well when you say "thats it"  for 2 voltmodded 8800GTS's we are talking around the 19000 score   Although to be honest I am having 2nd thoughts now, I like the sound of the 2900Pro so am thinking about changing to a XFire mobo and getting 2 Pro's as a little treat for promotion at work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> y'all have until Feb '08 . . . maybe Mar to get those scores up . . .
> 
> . . . before I roll in here with a QX6850 and a pair of 2900XTs x-fired
> 
> ...



No problem there, a Q6600 with G0 stepping at around 3.7Gig with 2 x 8900's in sli will ease that out, based on the fact that supposidly the 8900 or whatever it's called is supposed to be something like 60% quicjer than the 8800GTX......things are getting silly if you ask me.....2nd mortgages for graphics cards.....woot!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Sure not sure how the heck that happened. I goning to smash it anyway new e6850 sitting here waiting to be loaded.



But the 6850 is worse than the Q6600 in 3D Mark 2006, so basically anyone with a 2900xt well overclocked on Cat 7.9's and a quad will beat it surely?


----------



## allen337 (Sep 26, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No you have a great score but if you look your beating me with your cpu not gpu and a E6850 is here on my desk just waiting for a new motherboard because the asus I bought ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX doesn't like my memory (too bad too great overclocker, great feature but picky with memory) so time to try a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35





I havent even started overclocking the video card yet. Put some 14000 scores up then we will see.  ALLEN


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2007)

allen337 said:


> I havent even started overclocking the video card yet. Put some 14000 scores up then we will see.  ALLEN



Is your Quad B3 or G0 stepping?


----------



## allen337 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Is your Quad B3 or G0 stepping?




B3 thats why im trying to clock it high to begin with, ill worry about the video overclocking or a new GO stepping when i find its max.  ALLEN


----------



## strick94u (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a new toy I never expected an 89 dollar gigabyte board to run nice and steady like this one has. I am tempted to put my 6600 on it with the 8800 gts 640 to see what it will do. coarse its not a sli board sigh sell it to get my secound 8800.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Sure not sure how the heck that happened. I goning to smash it anyway new e6850 sitting here waiting to be loaded.


Your monitor drivers caused it to run at 1280x800 (16:10). Revert back to the generic MS PnP driver, and it'll run at the normal res.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> give me a few days I'm still trying to get these nivdia drivers to stop messing with my p35 board. My e6850 went to 4.0 out of the box still tweaking.



Woot only 4Gig!!!!.....I get that on 1.475V   Am running 24/7 @3.9Gig....1.45V


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the scores ever going to be updated?


----------



## Oliver (Sep 27, 2007)

*Weeeell???*



Oliver said:


> here are mine........on air.



How come my score is not posted?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Are the scores ever going to be updated?



He's normally pretty good, it must be a busy time for him, I'm sure he will when he can.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 27, 2007)

you should get 14500 with somemore tweaks, ive found the card is more stable if you up the pci/e in bois to 105 or 110. try it I want to see a 15000 out of one of these cards. Nice run.  ALLEN


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice score!  Can you run it at a higher CPU speed?  I know 2006 is finecky with CPU speeds but I reckon you can easily get a 4Gig run outta her, there is a little secret I will share with you if you like


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> please share



PM sent, it's all in the ram speed


----------



## pt (Sep 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> PM sent, it's all in the ram speed



i want pm too


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

pt said:


> i want pm too



Lol, I just said to Trt, I find that when I am pushing the CPU to the limits in 2006, 2006 will not take the speed even tho you can run Orthos stable, most people with say a max overclock need to run 2006 a fair bit slower to complete, I find that if I run my memory at the fastest speed I can with the standard 4-4-4-12 @ 2T it improves my stable overclock in 2006, 100Mhz CPU speed in 2006 is MUCH more useful than 100Mhz on ram speed, now it might be my motherboard but I found the same on my old rig, with this rig in 2006 with me memory at 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2T I could not run 2006 with a CPU speed higher than 3.85Gig, I lowered memory to 900Mhz at 4-4-4-12 @2T and I managed a 2006 run at 4Gig!  Now taking the ram and cpu speeds into consideration, for me that got me an extra 500 points almost.

Not saying it works for everyone but it does for me and I tried everything.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I just said to Trt, I find that when I am pushing the CPU to the limits in 2006, 2006 will not take the speed even tho you can run Orthos stable, most people with say a max overclock need to run 2006 a fair bit slower to complete, I find that if I run my memory at the fastest speed I can with the standard 4-4-4-12 @ 2T it improves my stable overclock in 2006, 100Mhz CPU speed in 2006 is MUCH more useful than 100Mhz on ram speed, now it might be my motherboard but I found the same on my old rig, with this rig in 2006 with me memory at 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2T I could not run 2006 with a CPU speed higher than 3.85Gig, I lowered memory to 900Mhz at 4-4-4-12 @2T and I managed a 2006 run at 4Gig!  Now taking the ram and cpu speeds into consideration, for me that got me an extra 500 points almost.
> 
> Not saying it works for everyone but it does for me and I tried everything.



You deserve "Thanks" for that info. Also just got one of DaMulta's X1950XTX's so let's see what it can do. Aslso got an (Rev2 this time) X1900GT to play with.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You deserve "Thanks" for that info. Also just got one of DaMulta's X1950XTX's so let's see what it can do. Aslso got an (Rev2 this time) X1900GT to play with.



Thanks, as I said it may not work for everyone but 2006 is a bit fineky and I think if you push your hardware too hard on too mant fronts whilst trying to run it.....it dont like it.


----------



## BTK (Sep 28, 2007)

im pretty high up there now

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6822/3dmark06me0.jpg







24/7 stable

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2446/orthosxu1.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Nevermind those high scores my resolution was wrong damn driver keeps changing resolutions. I cannot get this chip to bench at 4.0ghz it errors right at the end of the cpu test and the memory cannot be ajusted under 800 or unlinked so thats the trouble this board boots at 550fsb not too bad but not enough memory options and funny as it seems my old e6600 was faster than this e6850 it ran at 4.050 ghz this will do like 3.97ghz 24/7 lol



Wanna swap?  4.2Gig on 1.55V   It's all in the batch you know with these G0 steppings.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 28, 2007)

hey trt i hate to say this because i know you probably are doing this but, are you disabling all that intel crap speed step,c1 crap and memory shit on the mobo before you overclock? What kind of vdroop you have on that board? Are you adjusting for it? I wanna see some 14000 scores. You got the hardware just need the secret settings


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 28, 2007)

So guys what do you think a 188Watt Tec will do on a R600?


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been out of town for a bit with a family emergency but im back and will start updating scores again tonight.....Anyone who has posted a score in the last 9 or 10 days please make sure you have all the proper info to get your score posted witch includes cpu-z screenshot, brand of card/cards and card clocks. ..... I know most of you already know this but just looking through the recent scores some have missing info for the others i will work on it tonight and thanks for your patientice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I am turning all that off and I'm stable now 24/7 at 1.488v 3.8ghz  so you cannot complain here too much but it really not bad for a 129.00 motherboard with all the features this board has. What the 680I boards give up in FSB  they make it up with memory management (unlink etc ). This board doesn't have enough memory adjustment for me. It also has a bigger vdroop than the EVGA board and it fluctates a whole lot more. Still when you realize my old EVGA is a 219.00 board it not too fair to compare. I know with the EVGA 680I     this chip would run stable 24/7 at 4.0ghz. The 680I FSB won't go as high but it's more mature and more stable. If this makes sense? I'm going to play with it a bit then I might Rma for they next higher Gigabyte with more tweaks.



I can unlink and this board has some decent memory options....told you you should have gone 650i for cheaper!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2007)

i`ve been reading up on the p5k-premium and it seems to have very little vdroop(i`ve not checked mine yet).i would have thought the p5k-e would have been ok.

whats the best way to check how bad the vdroop is?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> na this board will overclock a quad and is only 129.00 If I wanted a 650I, I would have kept my 680I. The ASUS board  P5k has better memory option but also was finky with memory. I may trade up. Lets face it for evreyday use 3.8ghz is plenty fast.



I hear what u r saying but as you dont have a quad its hardly a strong argument!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 28, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i`ve been reading up on the p5k-premium and it seems to have very little vdroop(i`ve not checked mine yet).i would have thought the p5k-e would have been ok.
> 
> whats the best way to check how bad the vdroop is?



I dont have ANY VDroop ......650i FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## strick94u (Sep 29, 2007)

I am pleased with this gigabyte ga-p35-ds3l/s3l it cost 89 bucks and clocks my old e6300 better than my evga 680i which was not 89 dollars I ran a test lupe of 06 24 hours at 3.11 ghz and the old 7900 never saw under 5100. thinking maybe put my e6600 and the ocz 1066 ram and the 8800 640 in it and see if it maybe better than the 680i or sell both as is and get serius this is getting expensive


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> B.S you do too



Freakin dont m8......have done the VDroop mod......1.44V real......1.44V load @3.9Gig   I can actually get it to increase volts at load if I want to.....it's a magic board, amazing what you can do with a 2B pencil


----------



## DOM (Sep 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Freakin dont m8......have done the VDroop mod......1.44V real......1.44V load @3.9Gig   I can actually get it to increase volts at load if I want to.....it's a magic board, amazing what you can do with a 2B pencil


I can say it works too cuz I done it on mine and it doesnt move at all  

I want a GO chip so Bad  I can get 1.68v with 1.7v in Bios but cant get higher OC, I think its the CPU limit, thats why I want at least a E6750


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I can say it works too cuz I done it on mine and it doesnt move at all
> 
> I want a GO chip so Bad  I can get 1.68v with 1.7v in Bios but cant get higher OC, I think its the CPU limit, thats why I want at least a E6750



Thank you!  just for that comment you can have my 6850 if you want


----------



## DOM (Sep 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thank you!  just for that comment you can have my 6850 if you want


 I wish that was true


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 29, 2007)

I ready to get back in this competition.

You guys are going to stomp me CPU test wise

Until something cool comes out, or I super cool my fx-62(Dry Ice Hmmm)Hit 3.5(Maybe)and see where I place.



When I see this name now "trt740" all that comes to mind is overclocking. LOL


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Does it poop gold is what I want to know LOL!!!!!!!



poops platinum with speckles of diamonds AND does 507FSB.......match that!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2007)

i`m right behind you on sm2 tatty  2195 to your 2201.

vcore is 1.56v in bios and 1.53 on windows.not too bad.

at least i know it will do 4ghz at not too high a vcore.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger you need the 100% mark again!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i`m right behind you on sm2 tatty  2195 to your 2201.
> 
> vcore is 1.56v in bios and 1.53 on windows.not too bad.
> 
> at least i know it will do 4ghz at not too high a vcore.



Nice, but I have not really got started yet, I think my run was at a bit over 4Gig, have not tried one yet on 4.2Gig, my board maxes out at 1.6V but I can get 4.2Gig on 1.55V so you never know, I may be able to hit 4.3Gig!!!


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice, but I have not really got started yet, I think my run was at a bit over 4Gig, have not tried one yet on 4.2Gig, my board maxes out at 1.6V but I can get 4.2Gig on 1.55V so you never know, I may be able to hit 4.3Gig!!!



vcore mod+cooper containers + dry ice?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 29, 2007)

Go to the grocery store and get some Dry Ice

Also grab some clear nail polish

And some polyurethane at the hardware store.

Finally Dielectric Grease from the hardware store

coat the nail; polish all over the back of the motherboard 3 in'' in to the CPU. Cover that with polyurethane on the front side do the same thing. Then add the Dielectric Grease in the middle of where the CPU will fit, and fill the little holes with Dielectric Grease.

Get a tuber ware bowl and fit it around your CPU cooler some how. May want to cover it with polyurethane. Fill that up with Cry Ice and turn your machine on(Dry Ice is just carbon.)

You woud be in in -cs far!!!!

For under 50usd


----------



## allen337 (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm hitting about 13,200 now and it's because of my cpu not my gpu, at the correct rersolution. I would truely need a q6600 go at say 3.7 to hit 14000 oh well. I was wrong.





guess im going to have to show you guys a 2900xt will do 14000, dam i was hoping you would do it and i would have something to shoot for. I just lapped this q6600 3 weeks ago and was going to TRY and wait a couple of months to overclock it real good. Oh well maybe i can do 14000 maybe not. I shall return.  ALLEN


----------



## allen337 (Sep 29, 2007)

~~  

   ~~  that sux but shes got more.  ALLEN


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 30, 2007)

good efforts  trt740


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 30, 2007)

Scores have been updated.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2007)

*sigh* I'm out of the top ten. I really need to get my water block, and go Intel. lol.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 30, 2007)

dont know if memory helps but im running my ddr2 1066 @ over 1200 mhz timings are 5-5-4-12. Im going to try and overclock the card more and set the fsb to 400 or 3.6ghz Im thinking thats about all this b3 q6600 has got but i still will break 14000 before its over, or this puter will break. Cant really complain about anything over 13000 in 3d06 it stock scores around 11000 so 2000-3000 extra is great. Might need to talk to good ole Viper John and see what kinda mods hes got in store for 2900s also. When the x38 comes out ill be adding another card. Ive seen alot of complaints of the b3 stepping on the quad cores but I for 1 dont see a problem with mine. I didnt expect it to do 4000mhz to begin with either.  ALLEN


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 30, 2007)

i hope to score near the with trt740's my e6750 and p5k-e and a 1gb 2900pro


----------



## mandelore (Sep 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Go to the grocery store and get some Dry Ice
> 
> Also grab some clear nail polish
> 
> ...


nail polish... for a few quid/dollars, get some pcb coating acrylic spray from ebay. 100% waterproof, far easier to apply, just masking tape over any sockets, quick drying. ive used it on all my peltier setups, works like a charm


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't see clear nail polish. Can you see the PCB spray?


----------



## Oliver (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanx for updating*

Says it all in the title

XXXO

Olivier


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats better Trt, your starting to hit some CPU potential there.....I just did a Kamikaze run at just over 4.2Gig in SuperPI, here is a small improvement to my 2006 score...........

12,305......CPU at 4.05Gig.


----------



## allen337 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice find i need 1 of them


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 30, 2007)

I have one of those in the box still. The video card gets  in the way of it.....


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2007)

AMD FX-60 3.198GHz
3DMark06 12,135
2-XFX 8800GTS SLI 678/1100

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3070516

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=243658


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

Grandpa said:


> AMD FX-60 3.198GHz
> 3DMark06 12,135
> 2-XFX 8800GTS SLI 678/1100
> 
> ...



You have two 8800GTS's in sli?  Damn thats some CPU bottleneck.....I get a higher score than that with just one GTS


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You have two 8800GTS's in sli?  Damn thats some CPU bottleneck.....I get a higher score than that with just one GTS



True but I prefer AMD. So for the time being Intel will kick my but. Some day it will most likely turn around again, then I will upgrade. And actually it is a pretty good score for AMD especially since it is a 939. And I am happy with it.


----------



## allen337 (Oct 8, 2007)

Grandpa said:


> True but I prefer AMD. So for the time being Intel will kick my but. Some day it will most likely turn around again, then I will upgrade. And actually it is a pretty good score for AMD especially since it is a 939. And I am happy with it.




Good to see die hard amd fans, i was the diehard intel fan when amd took over, still have a 3.46 p4 extreme edition the wife plays on. Im not gonna say im gonna jump ship if amd comes back to beat intel but i will say competition keeps the prices where i can afford to upgrade every now and then. Good solid score there gramps.  ALLEN


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 8, 2007)

*I think I got skipped*

Hey. I was on page 70, but never got put on the list. Not sure why, If did something wrong, just send a PM so I won't clog up the thread anymore.

-Andrew


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

I too am a die hard AMD fan.....I still have my old S939 4000+ @ 3.27 gig and epox NF4 ultra board


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2007)

Atnevon said:


> Hey. I was on page 70, but never got put on the list. Not sure why, If did something wrong, just send a PM so I won't clog up the thread anymore.
> 
> -Andrew



He just has not updated for a while, he is probably busy, I still have a score from about 2 weeks ago to go on.....he will get there.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 8, 2007)

Can you update my score please?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> you don't need a water block my card will do 875/2400 with one of these for 47.00
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071008/d_3751.jpg
> 
> not water but close.


Oh, I know they're great, but I already have the pump, res, and rad. Just need a gpu block, which can be had for around the same price as the HR-03.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 10, 2007)

My best single card score so far!
e6750 @ 4040mhz
x1800 gto @ 729/810    Man i need a new vid card


----------



## strick94u (Oct 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> My best single card score so far!
> e6750 @ 4040mhz
> x1800 gto @ 729/810    Man i need a new vid card



6021 is respectable my 7900 will run just about any game smooth as ice and its nowhere near that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


>



LOL thats actually slower then your previous score m8 

4, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTX @ 660/1044 - 13283 - E6600 @ 3903.7Mhz - 433.7FSB


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2007)

q6600 @3ghz, 2gigs ocz SLI ED @1066mhz, 2 8800 ultra's   3dmark06: 15258


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> My best single card score so far!
> e6750 @ 4040mhz
> x1800 gto @ 729/810    Man i need a new vid card



I might just be able to do something for you there!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2007)

Trt....is that CPU-Z screenie accurate....are you really having to push that much voltage through the chip to get just over 4Gig?  Surely not.....I can get 4.2Gig on less than that......do your other monitoring apps say similar?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Um no if you check you will see my top scores is with a quad and this is with a dual core and is faster than my previous dual core score. also this is a ATI card.



lol, sorry m8, it was early and I was still tired


----------



## ace80 (Oct 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I might just be able to do something for you there!


Hmm, i'm intrigued. Do tell 

Its my birthday today


----------



## DOM (Oct 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> My best single card score so far!
> e6750 @ 4040mhz
> x1800 gto @ 729/810    Man i need a new vid card


What happened to your CF ??


And HAPPY B-DAY


----------



## pt (Oct 10, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY
i never got my gto to score above 3 or 4k


----------



## ace80 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> What happened to your CF ??


I still got it. Was just trying to get some single card high scores and claiming a few gold trophies in Hwbot which i got 
I was playing around the other night comparing this board 8x/8x to the commando 16x/4x in cf. Every app got a measurable performance increase except 3D06 where it seemed to be only running off one card
Anyone else had similar probs with 3D06?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Hmm, i'm intrigued. Do tell
> 
> Its my birthday today



Well I might just be selling my card.....might consider letting it go for a bargain....but even at a bargain you will need some pretty hefty cash Birthday pressies!  Happy Birthday by the way


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I still got it. Was just trying to get some single card high scores and claiming a few gold trophies in Hwbot which i got
> I was playing around the other night comparing this board 8x/8x to the commando 16x/4x in cf. Every app got a measurable performance increase except 3D06 where it seemed to be only running off one card
> Anyone else had similar probs with 3D06?



Do you have the free version of 2006?  didnt futuremark stop supporting XFire/Sli in 2006 without the purchase of the pro edition.....ie no support for the freebie?


----------



## ace80 (Oct 10, 2007)

no i'm pro user
Got two keys, came free with the commando and blitz formula.


----------



## DOM (Oct 10, 2007)

got the latest ver. ?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm almost ready to get back in this


----------



## allen337 (Oct 10, 2007)

Come on guys I know My setup cant be the best. I wanna see a single ati card over 15000 in 3d06. Fire those babies up.  ALLEN


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

trt740 said:


> If you look allen it's really your CPU out performing us not the video cards. My motherboard just won't go higher.



What you max out your motherboard?


----------



## allen337 (Oct 10, 2007)

yup i need to push that video card more, any suggestions?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here ya go.

HIS HD2900 pro@ 800/855


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2007)

what did you do with your 8600?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 11, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what did you do with your 8600?


Sold it. Got the 2900.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, to get that score before I voltmodded my 8800GTS I think I needed my cpu running at 3.6Gig so thats pretty quick JC!


----------



## deagle (Oct 12, 2007)

update CPU speedup 


deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 743/828 - *19.777* - Q6700 @ 3950 - 395.1FSB


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2007)

deagle said:


> update CPU speedup
> 
> 
> deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 743/828 - *19.777* - Q6700 @ 3950 - 395.1FSB



Thats awesome


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2007)

Heres my new score: 






So when will the leaderboard be updated?  I think Im No.2 now in the single card nVIDIA runnings


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 13, 2007)

deagle said:


> update CPU speedup
> 
> 
> deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 743/828 - *19.777* - Q6700 @ 3950 - 395.1FSB



Need a cpu-z screenshot.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 13, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> q6600 @3ghz, 2gigs ocz SLI ED @1066mhz, 2 8800 ultra's   3dmark06: 15258



Need some card clocks and brand of cards.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 13, 2007)

ace80 said:


> My best single card score so far!
> e6750 @ 4040mhz
> x1800 gto @ 729/810    Man i need a new vid card



Need a cpu-z screenshot.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 13, 2007)

Scores have been updated.


----------



## deagle (Oct 14, 2007)

ooooops sorry

Validation enough?

CPUZ valid


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 14, 2007)

Scores updated again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

Fook Trt.....1.6+V


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2007)

i've tried my 6750 at 1,6v,i thought it was gonna burnbut it was ok.still never made it to windows tho' at 515fsb


----------



## DOM (Oct 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i've tried my 6750 at 1,6v,i thought it was gonna burnbut it was ok.still never made it to windows tho' at 515fsb


give it some more v-core


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i've tried my 6750 at 1,6v,i thought it was gonna burnbut it was ok.still never made it to windows tho' at 515fsb



I have booted to windows at 4.3Gig on 1.62V but didnt run any apps.....too scared, these chips run cool on G0 stepping but in theory that should mean they are likely to fry more easily!  

Can't do any stable decent benches in any case on air beyond just under 4.2Gig apart from SuperPI so it dont make any difference really.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2007)

another 400bucks and I get an over heating pc and not even 2500 more points 

looks like I need water cooloing on my gpu's. 






  SLI 2 evga 8800 gts SuperClocked cards


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

66*C is hardly close to overheating....


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> 66*C is hardly close to overheating....



thats what its down to after 10 minutes was 84c
 no room in this case for secound card to breath


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah well, 84*C is not acceptable. Water cooling FTW!


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2007)

Well it has a lot to do with space there is a X-fi sound card between the two 8800's and about 1 inch between #2 card and the floor of the case. I was forced to use the thermaltake bach vx
the cm stacker 830 I have has some sort of problem no mother board will boot in it. Waiting to hear from cooler master. Perhaps the X-Fi will go away and if I can get the stacker to work......................


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

My card doesn't get anywhere near that hot, but then again I only have one of them in a rather roomy case.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

strick94u said:


> another 400bucks and I get an over heating pc and not even 2500 more points
> 
> looks like I need water cooloing on my gpu's.
> 
> ...



Lol thats a bit sad really


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> 1, orion23 - XFX 8800GTX @ 655/955 - 14446 - Q6600 @ 3897.3Mhz - 433FSB
> 2, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 610/950 - 13546 - Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
> 3, Live Or Die - XFX 8800Ultra @ 675/1150 - 13493 - E6850 @ 3975.1Mhz - 441.7FSB
> 4, thebeephaha - eVGA 8800GTX @ 626/1000 - 13328 - Q6600 @ 3000.1Mhz - 333.3FSB
> ...



If he is running his E6600 at 3.3Gig it will make no difference, either of those setups will be bottlenecked, he is better off staying as he is and overclocking his CPU more or get some really good CPU cooling to push it further.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Also I thought you had a second 8800 gts coming did you get it.



No a new mobo and two 2900Pro's maybe's.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I might be the upgrade King but Tatty your the prince for sure . I bet the cpu's will be AMDs aswell.



No same CPU, maybe's a P38 XFire with DDR3......just browsing thru whats available at the moment, amj thinking of treating myself for giving up smoking


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

Take a look at this Muvvaa:

http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2601


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It's nice but my board and it are similar and that boards alot of money here big money



Well yeah but 1600FSB ready.......DDR3 enabled..........45nm enabled.......Xfire.......and so on.

It is expensive over here too but I for once just might go "top spec" and then touch nothing for a year.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> You can't do it your just like me.



Well not quite, I am better looking and dont wear glasses


----------



## strick94u (Oct 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Whats sad about that Look this cpu isn't even overclocked in that bench. That darn good with no cpu overclocking.



yes its at 3300 its the new cpu-z its messedup


----------



## deagle (Oct 15, 2007)

@ Tatty 
atm no advantage in performance with ddr3 


a little Xfire speedup with de X38-DQ6

deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 743/828 - 20.173 - Q6700 @ 4100 Mhz - 455.9FSB
ORB


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

deagle said:


> @ Tatty
> atm no advantage in performance with ddr3
> 
> 
> ...



When you say no advantage in performance with DDR3 what exactly do you mean?  running at 1400Mhz has gotta be a performance advantage over running at 1170 which is the best my ddr2 will do?


----------



## deagle (Oct 15, 2007)

running DDR3 1333 against DDR2 1150 = same Score in 32MB superpi Test 

test ddr2 vs. ddr3

it looks like the Memorycontroller bottlenecked the mem speed, and the ddr3 Memory runs with looser timings CL7, 8. 9...

Memory Bandwith (theoretical) Single/Dual channel

DDR2-533 266 MHz 4,2 GB/s 8,4 GB/s 
DDR2-667 333 MHz 5,3 GB/s 10,6 GB/s 
DDR2-800 400 MHz 6,4 GB/s 12,8 GB/s 
DDR2-1066 533 MHz 8,5 GB/s 17,0 GB/s 
DDR3-1066 533 MHz 8,5 GB/s 17,0 GB/s 
DDR3-1333 666 MHz 10,6 GB/s 21,2 GB/s 
DDR3-1600 800 MHz 12,8 GB/s 25,6 GB/s 

The (theoretical) FSB Bandwith of on intel Bus Speed with FSB 333, is round about 10,6 GB/s, with an FSB 500 = ~ 15,1 GB/s, so the Intel Bus-system is the Bottleneck


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

deagle said:


> running DDR3 1333 against DDR2 1150 = same Score in 32MB superpi Test
> 
> test ddr2 vs. ddr3
> 
> ...




Right....thanks, so there is no point in spending all that extra money!


----------



## deagle (Oct 15, 2007)

you´r welcome

ddr3 is better than smoking.... f**k where is my lighter


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2007)

deagle said:


> ddr3 is better than smoking.... f**k where is my lighter



Think I would rather smoke TBH....I'm suffering


----------



## deagle (Oct 15, 2007)

i do it like Hemmingway... its not a prob to stop smoking i´ll do it hundred times in my life , its much harder to write in english


----------



## JC316 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hehe, bumped the CPU Clock up some and juiced the ram. DOH! The GPU-Z is reading wrong. It's at 810/900


----------



## strick94u (Oct 16, 2007)

well this looks like best I can do but just by pulling the crappy fans out of the Thermaltake case and replacing them with Atec tri cools I dropped my cpu from 108 f to 98 f and gpu from 84 c to 64 c so quad core next though I don't think this first gen 680i will oc much on quad


----------



## vega22 (Oct 16, 2007)

is the link in my sig enough or do i need to run it again with cpuz/gpuz on screen? gpu is stock as my cpu bottlenecks it soo much i dont see the point in tweaking that till i get a better cpu. i only get 8k @stock cpu and that @3ghz, my psu craps out on my above that so its next on my shopping list


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2007)

An old score, but it is a single 8800 GTX card at 675/1040. I should probably run it again with the newer, faster drivers, but new stuff comes out in November 

Single 8800 GTX - 14501 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=1169896


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well I tried to cancel the q6600 go stepping chip called clubit 4 times and left three emails as of 8:00 am but they responded 12 hours  later now saying it's too late so goodbye e6850 hello q6600 G0. Must be destiny. Here comes 14000+



So do I get the feeling you will only be benching in 2006 from now on seeeing as you wont be able to compete in 2005.....SM2 and SuperPI?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I don't know might not bench at all stupid Clubit cannot keep both. Ah well upgrading might stop now



??? problem?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> well I tried to cancel the q6600 go stepping chip called clubit 4 times and left three emails as of 8:00 am but they responded 12 hours later now saying it's too late so goodbye e6850 hello q6600 G0. Must be destiny. Here comes 14000+



Yeah but you wiull only get decent results in just the one test


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

that cooler looks huge on the card  i want one for my pro


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 18, 2007)

I got 3771 at my default settings (A64 3200+ @ 2ghz, x1950 pro @ 575/690). I got 4100 exactly when I put my A64 FSB at 240x10, RAM to 1T, and x1950pro video card is 621/690.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to make my assault on the highest scoring 8800GTS tonite....I have a little magic up my sleeve.....watch this space!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am going to make my assault on the highest scoring 8800GTS tonite....I have a little magic up my sleeve.....watch this space!



Sounds scary


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice score TRT now see if you can beat the top nVidia score 14446

 So did you sell the E6850 ??


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> So did you sell the E6850 ??


Like you needed to ask. lol


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Like you needed to ask. lol



lol well did he ? I thought he was going to RMA the Q and keep the E6850  and he didnt change his specs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol well did he ? I thought he was going to RMA the Q and keep the E6850  and he didnt change his specs.



He did rma the Q.  Or he intends to, he just wants to get another score on the board!  I think a rule change is in order......you have to own the chip for a month before it counts!


----------



## DOM (Oct 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Yes sold it. Decided to keep the q6600 until 2008 and stop upgrading for a while. You don't have to post the score thats fine I just wanted to bench to see what it could do.I can bench at 3.8ghz but I think my 2900 xt is unbottlenecked because it olny added 75 points. If I had water I could match a gtx but not on air.



so 3.8GHz max due to temps  whats about the FX-14


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2007)

3.8Gig is nice, I am guessing 3.5 or 3.6Gig 24/7, TBH even if you could get 4Gig outta her you would see no difference in everyday use, in fact no difference in anything apart from some decoding and stuff.....nice!


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 20, 2007)

Its a compilation tatty, its for fun! Its interesting to see the difference from certain cpu's with certain gpu's that trt can offer for us to see, try not to get upset about him getting new hardware and then replacing it when he wants!


----------



## strick94u (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I have done the same soon as its updated I will have another posted score its not about whos fastest!  Cuase if it were their would just be just a few ahead of me and I would just be a few thousand bucks from being the fastest mahahahaha


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Its a compilation tatty, its for fun! Its interesting to see the difference from certain cpu's with certain gpu's that trt can offer for us to see, try not to get upset about him getting new hardware and then replacing it when he wants!



Like I was kidding!  Did you notice he thanked me


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

*creepng up on the 8800 gtx*


----------



## xu^ (Oct 21, 2007)

grr


----------



## xu^ (Oct 21, 2007)

hope this pic is ok to get on the list

gfx is a BFG 8800GTS OC2 320MB ,clocks 580/850


----------



## speedsmith (Oct 21, 2007)

*I think I got a good amd!!*

Will this work?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

Trt......are you really telling me that with a Quad at over 4Gig your 2900XT still cant match a GTX?  Damn that just shows how good a GTX can be!    I would be interested to see a SM2 run at those speeds.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Trt......are you really telling me that with a Quad at over 4Gig your 2900XT still cant match a GTX?  Damn that just shows how good a GTX can be!    I would be interested to see a SM2 run at those speeds.



No Im not saying that, that gtx I believe is on water mine is not. My cpu is running faster I realize, but a 2900 xt's on water will do 900/ 2200, mines only runnig at 870 by 1180(very fast for air cooling) so I had to pump up my cpu. My gpu is runing no where near it's full potential if say Madeloran had my cpu instead of a AM2 Opteron he could easily match or beat that GTX.

1, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
2, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 848/1140 - 13551 - Q6600 @ 3249.8Mhz - 406.2FSB
3, lane - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 880/999 - 13335 - E6700 @ 4120Mhz - 412FSB
*4, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 875/1190 - 13289 - E6850 @ 4140.3Mhz - 460FSB*
5, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 843/1150 - 13185 - E2160 @ 3690Mhz - 410FSB 
6, Oliver - ATi HD2900XT @ 848/1050 - 12601 - E6700 @ 3447.7Mhz - 383.1FSB
7, Lt JWS - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 12221 - E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
8, binormalkilla - HIS HD2900XT @ 860/1050 - 11656 - E6600 @ 3005.7Mhz - 334FSB
9, Agility - Asustek HD2900XT @ 850/900 - 11572 - E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
10, yogurt_21 - ATi HD2900XT @ 928/980 - 11568 - A64 FX-62 @ 3406.4Mhz - 262FSB


nVidia Scores - Single Card Setup's Average Score = 9852


1, orion23 - XFX 8800GTX @ 655/955 - 14446 - Q6600 @ 3897.3Mhz - 433FSB
2, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 610/950 - 13546 - Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
3, Live Or Die - XFX 8800Ultra @ 675/1150 - 13493 - E6850 @ 3975.1Mhz - 441.7FSB
4, thebeephaha - eVGA 8800GTX @ 626/1000 - 13328 - Q6600 @ 3000.1Mhz - 333.3FSB
*5, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTX @ 660/1044 - 13283 - E6600 @ 3903.7Mhz - 433.7FSB*
6, Jadawin - Gainward Bliss 8800GTX @ 650/1000 - 13118 - Q6600 @ 3300Mhz - 368FSB
7, ADV4NCED - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 641/980 - 12912 - E6600 @ 3775.1Mhz - 419.4FSB
8, cowie - eVGA 8800GTS @ 726/998 - 12428 - E6600 @ 3746Mhz - 416.2FSB
9, trt740 - nVidia 8800GTS @ 689/1100 - 12342 - E6600 @ 3881.3Mhz - 431.3FSB
10, Tatty_One - Gainward 8800GTS @ 684/1060 - 12305 - E6850 @ 4049.8Mhz - 450FSB

These are very good comparisons both are using the same air coolers Thertmalright HR-03. I do realize the e6850 is runing faster but if you were to adjust that cpu down and give the 8800 gtx some newer drivers both cards would be neck and neck with the nod to the 8800 gtx it would still win but not by much. Worth noting the 8800 gtx I used is the  fastest clock non ultra in this bench and matches the ultras in speed above it ,water or not, yet the 2900 xt is not at it's full potential it will reach speeds of 900/2400 on water. I'm not sure about the rest of these cards but both of  mine were on air. The 2900 xt and 8800 gtx cards are really close . ATi has really unlocked the 2900 xt's potential and since the 2900 xt is cheaper than a 8800 gtx in most cases and always cheaper than a Ultra it really makes this a hard descision. If you want the best Dx10 support and good Dx9 then go 2900 xt. IF you want the best DX9 and good DX10 go 8800 gtx. I like ATI/AMD better and am a fanboy so I will remain with AMD. It comes down to what you like.


----------



## allen337 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey TRT see you got a quad now. Push that baby you should be getting 14500+


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

allen337 said:


> hey TRT see you got a quad now. Push that baby you should be getting 14500+



Na it's now the video card that holding me back. I pushed the cpu my GPU needs water to max out. It will go higher on water to say 900/2400


----------



## allen337 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like your using the 8X mulitplier in bios to overclock it, have you tried 360 or so fsb @ 9X? I get far better results using 9X but i do have 1066 ram also.  ALLEN


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


>





look again it's a 9x I'm using my chip doesn't like the 8x multiplier it needs alot of voltage to go passed a 460fsb and from what I read thats a norm with quads.


----------



## allen337 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice job trt now i got something to shoot for. You know i aint gonna let you beat me right. Only problem I got is this b3 stepping quad dont like it over 400fsb at all on 9X. But ill give it another try and see what i get.  ALLEN


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

I got 11226 with the LANbox I built for my mate. (Present from me and his Dad). Not too bad for a E4500 at only 3.00GHz. I had thermodynamic problems with the Case obviously and I didn't have a low profile performance cooler so I'm still pleased as I had to keep voltage way down. The 8800GTS speeds I will check on. They don't appear correctly in 3D06 page. I was using the most recent drivers as well. I didn't think they were that new? Why aren't they approved yet? I will also get a CPU-Z screenie up tomorrow when I see it again.

*Screenshot now attached*

BFG 8800GTSOC 320MB
E4500 -273FSB - 3.00GHz


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

allen337 said:


> Nice job trt now i got something to shoot for. You know i aint gonna let you beat me right. Only problem I got is this b3 stepping quad dont like it over 400fsb at all on 9X. But ill give it another try and see what i get.  ALLEN



If you had a Thermalright H03/r600 it would help  your overclocking of your 2900 xt out and quiet your system down aswell.Good luck bro use amds overclocking gpu tool it will help you.


----------



## speedsmith (Oct 21, 2007)

*Highest AMD Single card?*

Aircooled AMD 6000+ @ 3525

BFX 8800GTX XXX Single @ 670/1070  320mb!!

Will this get me on the list? 

11586


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Na it's now the video card that holding me back. I pushed the cpu my GPU needs water to max out. It will go higher on water to say 900/2400



He may be on water but his clocks are still lower than your old GTX so my point is.....with your old GTX you would be getting a better score than you are now with the 2900XT........agreed?


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> He may be on water but his clocks are still lower than your old GTX so my point is.....with your old GTX you would be getting a better score than you are now with the 2900XT........agreed?



More importantly the 2900XT costs less than the 8800GTX.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> More importantly the 2900XT costs less than the 8800GTX.



Thats not more important tho to benches....that's about the "fastest" although of course I get your point, and where Trt says there is still potential in the chip but it would need watercooling to realise that potential, who is to say there is not a lot more potential in a GTX with water, as I said, the GTX which is in top single card spot has lower clocks than Trt's GTX did on air.

I have no doubts the 2900XT is a much better proposition IMO both for value and probably on the average system at least for performance but the train of thought, certainly in these forums for a while now is that the 2900XT is the faster card......thats not necessarily the case here is all I am saying, if Trt dropped his quad down to the speed of the GTX card there would be a fair gap between the two.

Edit:  Ohhhh and I also was one of those who beleive/beleived the 2900XT is/was faster also!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No Im not saying that, that gtx I believe is on water mine is not. My cpu is running faster I realize, but a 2900 xt's on water will do 900/ 2200, mines only runnig at 870 by 1180(very fast for air cooling) so I had to pump up my cpu. My gpu is runing no where near it's full potential if say Madeloran had my cpu instead of a AM2 Opteron he could easily match or beat that GTX.
> 
> 1, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
> 2, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 848/1140 - 13551 - Q6600 @ 3249.8Mhz - 406.2FSB
> ...



Tatty did you miss this ? Also I remember when people used to say a 8800 gts 320 was better than a 2900xt now we know for sure thats not true nor is it true with the 640mb version


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 21, 2007)

if i dont get on that top ten list with my 2900pro im going to stab something inside my pc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2007)

are you going to X-fire 2 2900pro? Didn't you have a x2 6000+?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 21, 2007)

> if i dont get on that top ten list with my 2900pro im going to stab something inside my pc





I still can't break 4670 with my P4/1950 combo . . .


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote Trt>> "Tatty did you miss this ? Also I remember when people used to say a 8800 gts 320 was better than a 2900xt now we know for sure thats not true nor is it true with the 640mb version"

No I didnt miss it and you are right, all my point was really is that even I am surprised that GTX is up there!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 21, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you going to X-fire 2 2900pro? Didn't you have a x2 6000+?



ive got the poor amd 6000+ and the asus m2r32-mvp doing nothing i might make a 2nd rig out of it yet im not sure and yes im going to xfire my 2900 when i can afford to after i get my set of wheels sorted and insurance which is about 3000 pounds lol  uk is shameful on young drivers


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't even run this over 2FPS in 800x600... I'll wait until I get my new system.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Quote Trt>> "Tatty did you miss this ? Also I remember when people used to say a 8800 gts 320 was better than a 2900xt now we know for sure thats not true nor is it true with the 640mb version"
> 
> No I didnt miss it and you are right, all my point was really is that even I am surprised that GTX is up there!



I'm not surprised the 8800 gtx/8800 gtx Ultra a 500 to 700 dollars card. It better be as fast as a 2900 xt or faster for that matter. Plus I owned one


----------



## strick94u (Oct 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty did you miss this ? Also I remember when people used to say a 8800 gts 320 was better than a 2900xt now we know for sure thats not true nor is it true with the 640mb version



Again this is not a competition seen some very fast stuff here but how stable is it all?
We all know the world records are on unstable liquid nitrogen pc's, not the same pc's we log on to here with. I wanted fast and stable thats what I have now thanks to what I see on here. The 380.00 I spent on ebay for my second card was far cheaper than the 499.00 for a 2900xt. I know a quad core will jump me up more water cooling more tec more liquid nitrogen the most. 
So how many of you run your stuff at the posted speeds 24/7? thats the real question 
BTW my case sounds like a central a/c unit but its stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I can't even run this over 2FPS in 800x600... I'll wait until I get my new system.



WTF sorry about that... I want to SLI sooooo bad.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 21, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Again this is not a competition seen some very fast stuff here but how stable is it all?
> We all know the world records are on unstable liquid nitrogen pc's, not the same pc's we log on to here with. I wanted fast and stable thats what I have now thanks to what I see on here. The 380.00 I spent on ebay for my second card was far cheaper than the 499.00 for a 2900xt. I know a quad core will jump me up more water cooling more tec more liquid nitrogen the most.
> So how many of you run your stuff at the posted speeds 24/7? thats the real question
> BTW my case sounds like a central a/c unit but its stable



Obviously I don't run my X1900GT at my 722/819 24/7! Only when I game. However I don't believe that you should just put the highest CPU speed you ever got in a suicide run either. Instead do what trt740 does in his sys specs, or just post your regular CPU speeds. I run 24/7 on my specs apart from the graphics as there's no need in having the latter overclocked for 2D work.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 21, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Again this is not a competition seen some very fast stuff here but how stable is it all?
> We all know the world records are on unstable liquid nitrogen pc's, not the same pc's we log on to here with. I wanted fast and stable thats what I have now thanks to what I see on here. The 380.00 I spent on ebay for my second card was far cheaper than the 499.00 for a 2900xt. I know a quad core will jump me up more water cooling more tec more liquid nitrogen the most.
> So how many of you run your stuff at the posted speeds 24/7? thats the real question
> BTW my case sounds like a central a/c unit but its stable



My 2900 xt will run 870/1190 24/7 it is onehundred percent stable and one more mghz and it is not. My q6600 will run 100 percent stable at 3.8ghz on air at 1.475v and at 3.9ghz at 1.60v (I won't and don't run it this way) I do run it at 3.627ghz or 3.8ghz depends how I feel.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm not surprised the 8800 gtx/8800 gtx Ultra a 500 to 700 dollars card. It better be as fast as a 2900 xt or faster for that matter. Plus I owned one



I know but ever since about cat 7.7 the 2900XT's were beating them, there was a 2900XT top of the single card rankings for quite a while.....then this GTX came along


----------



## strick94u (Oct 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Obviously I don't run my X1900GT at my 722/819 24/7! Only when I game. However I don't believe that you should just put the highest CPU speed you ever got in a suicide run either. Instead do what trt740 does in his sys specs, or just post your regular CPU speeds. I run 24/7 on my specs apart from the graphics as there's no need in having the latter overclocked for 2D work.



Point I was making is lately its all about who is faster ATI or Nvidia, I say if its fast and stable is all that matters. And why wont my 680i go faster than 3350 mhz


----------



## trt740 (Oct 22, 2007)

*AMD back on top for how long who knows but this card still has more*


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey! Congrats on the No.1 Single card.


----------



## pt (Oct 22, 2007)

congratz 
ati/amd ftw


ps: when i read your post title i tought you had get your hands on a phenom


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice........I knew you would do it!   perseverence wins through


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2007)

pt said:


> congratz
> ati/amd ftw
> 
> 
> ps: when i read your post title i tought you had get your hands on a phenom



The little thing called the Intel Quad helped him too!


----------



## allen337 (Oct 22, 2007)

gonna be nice and cool the next few mornings here dunno if i can surpas you trt but im sure as hell gonna try. Very nice score trt and congrats.  ALLEN


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2007)

trt740 now its time for WCing  or when it gets cold put it by the window or outside or keep the window open to get the room cold 


nice score wish you could of got 15k but your #1 still


----------



## trt740 (Oct 22, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> trt740 now its time for WCing  or when it gets cold put it by the window or outside or keep the window open to get the room cold
> 
> 
> nice score wish you could of got 15k but your #1 still



I think on air I could hit 14500 but that is it that scores with my card, bus, chip and PCI express slot overclocked. I was able to OC my PCI express up to 130 Mghz which made my card take off. If I had water for sure atleast 14800 to 15000.


----------



## DOM (Oct 22, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I think on air I could hit 14500 but that is it that scores with my card, bus, chip and PCI express slot overclocked. I was able to OC my PCI express up to 130 Mghz which made my card take off. If I had water for sure atleast 14800 to 15000.



just wait till its cold its the same as water last winter when I was on air I got my cores down to 19c with 1.63v  and card was at 14c on air but the thing that sucks your freezing your ass but I put it by the window with the side off and covered around the case and had the heat on in the house so it wasnt to bad but thats what you can do if you dont want to go to water

its like 39f outside right now what about where you live ?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2007)

. . . we still can't post a score at a resolution over 1280x1024??


----------



## Darkmind (Oct 23, 2007)

New score. Finally my system is a lot more stable. 4228 on an amd athlon 64 3200+ at 2.65ghz, GECUBE 1950pro @ 628/689


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats to trt on taking the number 1 spot; we all knew you wouldn't rest until you held it again!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2007)

it's nice to see everyone ignored my score. i should be 3rd in the sli catagory if my readings are correct.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 23, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's nice to see everyone ignored my score. i should be 3rd in the sli catagory if my readings are correct.



 Don't worry it's a big thread everyone gets missed out once or twice. Just make sure you've got CPU-Z screenshot and Orb link in case that was the reason.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's nice to see everyone ignored my score. i should be 3rd in the sli catagory if my readings are correct.



Everyone? or the thread updater......I have just gone back 4 or 5 pages and didnt see your post, re-post it here if it's not been updated, the thread/score updater maybe has not always got the time to go back over numerous posts/pages to check if he has missed something, if you re-post it here chances are he will catch it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2007)

q6600 @ 3ghz, 2x1gig OCZ 1066mhz @ 1066mhz, 2x 8800ultra's (EVGA) @ 612mhz/1080mhz

15258 3dmark06 @ defaults

im installing 2x150gig raptors tonight... then i will post the new score.

AND... NO i cannot get any more out of this quad.... it's a piece of sh*t.... i've tried it on 4 different boards and it ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT POST after 3ghz, and yes, i have tried everything. it's NOT a b3, its a G0 SLACR. im waiting for my rma from intel.... i'll have to go back to the trusty e6700 for a bit.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> q6600 @ 3ghz, 2x1gig OCZ 1066mhz @ 1066mhz, 2x 8800ultra's (EVGA) @ 612mhz/1080mhz
> 
> 15258 3dmark06 @ defaults
> 
> im installing 2x150gig raptors tonight... then i will post the new score.



Can you get any more out of that Quad, I think if you managed to overclock that even to just 3.2 or 3.4Gig you would see a huge increase in score because even for a quad, with 2 of those monsters you are going to be CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Can you get any more out of that Quad, I think if you managed to overclock that even to just 3.2 or 3.4Gig you would see a huge increase in score because even for a quad, with 2 of those monsters you are going to be CPU bottlenecked.



NO i cannot get any more out of this quad.... it's a piece of sh*t.... i've tried it on 4 different boards and it ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT POST after 3ghz, and yes, i have tried everything. it's NOT a b3, its a G0 SLACR. im waiting for my rma from intel.... i'll have to go back to the trusty e6700 for a bit.


----------



## DOM (Oct 24, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> NO i cannot get any more out of this quad.... it's a piece of sh*t.... i've tried it on 4 different boards and it ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT POST after 3ghz, and yes, i have tried everything. it's NOT a b3, its a G0 SLACR. im waiting for my rma from intel.... i'll have to go back to the trusty e6700 for a bit.



whats kind of mobos did you try it on Chipset NB


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> NO i cannot get any more out of this quad.... it's a piece of sh*t.... i've tried it on 4 different boards and it ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT POST after 3ghz, and yes, i have tried everything. it's NOT a b3, its a G0 SLACR. im waiting for my rma from intel.... i'll have to go back to the trusty e6700 for a bit.



Did you try a P35 board, they do tend to be better with Quads.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> whats kind of mobos did you try it on Chipset NB



i've tried it on my 680i striker extreme, an evga 680i board, p5k p35 board, and a p965 board.
i've tried raising voltages, dropping the multiplier, liked/unlinked the ram, underclocked the ram, different ram, different os's. nothing works!!! ive tried....9x333, 8x375,7x428... all boot and run fine...but you go any higher and it wont post at all.


----------



## allen337 (Oct 24, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i've tried it on my 680i striker extreme, an evga 680i board, p5k p35 board, and a p965 board.
> i've tried raising voltages, dropping the multiplier, liked/unlinked the ram, underclocked the ram, different ram, different os's. nothing works!!! ive tried....9x333, 8x375,7x428... all boot and run fine...but you go any higher and it wont post at all.






that sux RMA!!!!


----------



## pt (Oct 24, 2007)

allen337 said:


> that sux RMA!!!!



that's called ilegal rma, since chip is working fine at its stock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2007)

pt said:


> that's called ilegal rma, since chip is working fine at its stock



intel already approved it!!! so HA! not illegal if they approve. i told them EXACTLY whats going on.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2007)

Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation list should have one master list with everyone in it crossfire, sli, nvida, and ati.


----------



## DOM (Oct 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Alcpone's Official 3DMark '06 Compilation list should have one master list with everyone in it crossfire, sli, nvida, and ati.


make one


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2007)

OK tomorrow after and if he says that he will post it up.


----------



## deagle (Oct 24, 2007)

Quad speedup an CF oc

460x9

*21.049* - *C2 Quad 6700  @ 4140 MHZ* - CF HD 2900XT @ 880/950 Aquagratix - *2 x 1GB OCZ DDR2 922*- Catalyst 7.10 - Windows XP Prof. - orb 

just "primestable"


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh so close to getting the top overall score!!


----------



## deagle (Oct 24, 2007)

uuuuups, i think its time for another "Nature" - chiller session


----------



## strick94u (Oct 24, 2007)

pt said:


> that's called ilegal rma, since chip is working fine at its stock



Most every 680i is sold as over-clocker friendly and the Striker extream is the big dog so no if its not clocking right its bad. My 680i died today its been oc'ed for 9 months on a lifetime warranty should I not send it in?


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 24, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's nice to see everyone ignored my score. i should be 3rd in the sli catagory if my readings are correct.



Check post #1799 i asked for some info to post your score.....Now that i have all of the info i will post it.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> Check post #1799 i asked for some info to post your score.....Now that i have all of the info i will post it.



Quick question, how are you updating the scores?


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Quick question, how are you updating the scores?



What do you mean by how am i updating?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> What do you mean by how am i updating?



It's pretty simple, I am asking how you are updating the scores since you aren't the thread poster. Do you have your own score sheet somewhere in here, or are you somehow updating the main page?


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> It's pretty simple, I am asking how you are updating the scores since you aren't the thread poster. Do you have your own score sheet somewhere in here, or are you somehow updating the main page?



Check page 62 post #1547 should give you a good answer.....I thought almost everyone knew about that.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 24, 2007)

JC316 said:


> It's pretty simple, I am asking how you are updating the scores since you aren't the thread poster. Do you have your own score sheet somewhere in here, or are you somehow updating the main page?



I log in as AL and edit the first page to update.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Most every 680i is sold as over-clocker friendly and the Striker extream is the big dog so no if its not clocking right its bad. My 680i died today its been oc'ed for 9 months on a lifetime warranty should I not send it in?




Yes I would personally warranty return it but he is talking about his CPU not mobo!  He has tried the CPU on 4 different mobo's and none will allow him to clock beyond 3Gig.


----------



## pt (Oct 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes I would personally warranty return it but he is talking about his CPU not mobo!  He has tried the CPU on 4 different mobo's and none will allow him to clock beyond 3Gig.



precisely, but if intel sayed they would do it, i can't say much more


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 24, 2007)

Scores have been updated.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 24, 2007)

YES! Improvement! I can now run at 3FPS! Still not fast enough for me to let it finish though, I'm still waiting for my new rig.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Quote Trt "make it bigger who can read that".
> 
> Your kinda grumpy today!



Your right deleted it . Sorry Richie other thread made me pissed I'm over it now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 24, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Your right deleted it . Sorry Richie other thread made me pissed I'm over it now.



I guessed as much.....sometimes you have to just walk away, it's hard but otherwise it winds you up so much, this aint reality so not worth spoiling your day over it


----------



## strick94u (Oct 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes I would personally warranty return it but he is talking about his CPU not mobo!  He has tried the CPU on 4 different mobo's and none will allow him to clock beyond 3Gig.



Opps well rma it! once intel screwed me over a 120 mhz cpu that would only run under clocked it does not sound like a big deal now but in late  1995 or so the 120 was a 350 dollar chip. Intel told me it was no big deal 100 mhz was close enough. So screw them they will you :shadedshu


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 25, 2007)

scored this earlier with a 640mb gts   13145 in 3Dmark06 @1280x1024


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 25, 2007)

All right got a new score!! I'm hoping I can push this chip higher later on, like maybe around winter or so.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Opps well rma it! once intel screwed me over a 120 mhz cpu that would only run under clocked it does not sound like a big deal now but in late  1995 or so the 120 was a 350 dollar chip. Intel told me it was no big deal 100 mhz was close enough. So screw them they will you :shadedshu



OK....must be different rules over here, if you have bought and used an item for 9 months in the UK under normal circumstances you cannot RMA it (this might just be a phraseology thing), having it for 9 months suggests it's been working perfectly well (otherwise you would have returned it before) therefore if a fault occurs it is then returned under manufacturers warranty, so, an RMA is "normally" for the first 30 days and will be replaced by the seller, there after its a warranty replacement by the manufacturer, there are exceptions to that but generally thats the way it works here I think......make sense?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> All right got a new score!! I'm hoping I can push this chip higher later on, like maybe around winter or so.



Thats a very nice score for an AMD rig......well done!


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Tatty, I was very pleased with it also. Like I said, I'm waiting for winter to try again lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

It's completely winter here already unfortunatly


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep... my school had to close last week becaause the heating was out and it was freezing.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 25, 2007)

yea i have update score


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2007)

have you tryed to oc the cpu more richie ?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> All right got a new score!! I'm hoping I can push this chip higher later on, like maybe around winter or so.



that is a nice score try upping your PCI E voltage and then overclock it first to 105mghz then 110mghz and 120mghz etc if you can run stable at 120 mghz it will increase your bench.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> scored this earlier with a 640mb gts   13145 in 3Dmark06 @1280x1024



very nice score


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you tryed to oc the cpu more richie ?



lol i just send u a PM i want more out of it but does not work


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

deagle said:


> Quad speedup an CF oc
> 
> 460x9
> 
> ...




run that in single 2900 xt mode because of your CPU and see if you beat my score I bet you will.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

Richieb0y said:


> lol i just send u a PM i want more out of it but does not work



Turn your SpeedStepping off (and all the thermal crap, ie C1E etc), I think thats whats underclocking you to 2.0GHz


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> scored this earlier with a 640mb gts   13145 in 3Dmark06 @1280x1024



Nice score m8


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Turn your SpeedStepping off (and all the thermal crap, ie C1E etc), I think thats whats underclocking you to 2.0GHz



yea b/c of 6x multie i know but thx

oh yea when do i come on the score list do u have to PM thread starter


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

Richieb0y said:


> yea b/c of 6x multie i know but thx



Cool, just trying to help m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

Ive just thought of something.  Were not detailing what OS system is being used while benching.  We all know that Vista decreases 3DMark06 scores by roughly 600 points.  So shouldnt we be stating what OS we are using to keep the results fair?


----------



## cowie (Oct 25, 2007)

hey guys new card a got two weeks ago i'v hit 780+ on core @1.46 volts 


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3297035


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

cowie said:


> hey guys new card a got two weeks ago i'v hit 780+ on core @1.46 volts
> 
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3297035



1.6V on the CPU, thats insane


----------



## cowie (Oct 25, 2007)

nah lol temps were ok no mods to m/b


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

cowie said:


> nah lol temps were ok no mods to m/b



I would be scared lol


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 25, 2007)

ok this is the max for me cant squeeze any more than 13379


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> ok this is the max for me cant squeeze any more than 13379



won't your cpu go higher


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 25, 2007)

@ hookey, hello matey was desperate to catch your gtx but it aint gonna happen.

@ trt740 not tried to up the voltages, i wasnt sure what to tweek and figured at 940mhz the ram may be the cause of the resets beyond the current settings will have another go when i put some 1066mhz in. I'd forgotten how much fun overclocking could be, mmmmm then i remembered the tears when it all goes bad..... well i'm gonna quit while stuff still works


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive just thought of something.  Were not detailing what OS system is being used while benching.  We all know that Vista decreases 3DMark06 scores by roughly 600 points.  So shouldnt we be stating what OS we are using to keep the results fair?



I thought that has changed with recent driver releases?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting the soldering iron out at the weekend   to do another voltmod on the GTS, I only gave it a small voltage increase before as I am on stock cooling but am just about to order the Thermalright HR-03 Cooler and go the whole hog to 1.4V, am hoping for a 750Mhz core


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 25, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> @ hookey, hello matey was desperate to catch your gtx but it aint gonna happen.
> 
> @ trt740 not tried to up the voltages, i wasnt sure what to tweek and figured at 940mhz the ram may be the cause of the resets beyond the current settings will have another go when i put some 1066mhz in. I'd forgotten how much fun overclocking could be, mmmmm then i remembered the tears when it all goes bad..... well i'm gonna quit while stuff still works



FYI, in my experience, RAM problems result in a LOCKUP, CPU issues result in a reboot out of no where...Even with the new 2900 pro, clock the memory too high and it freezes, clock the gpu core too high and it reboots...might just be me


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I would be scared lol



Shit I did a suicide run at 1.7V 4.3Gig


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2007)

new cpu is here 
3.4 so far with 1.475vcore


----------



## trt740 (Oct 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> this is with all background programs running firewall etc... and everything maxed quality in cat control center. I think this is very good. Thought you might want to see it. My chip at 3.6ghz and ram at DDR 800 44412t2


  please post yours with maxed quality settings just for the heck of it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 25, 2007)

trt740 said:


> please post yours with maxed quality settings just for the heck of it.



That would require the 'full' version :shadedshu

send your key here
LOL seriously though, no full version here


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

pt said:


> new cpu is here
> 3.4 so far with 1.475vcore



What U got?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

Go for it Tatty... whatever'll please ya. I bet your card artifacts before that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Go for it Tatty... whatever'll please ya. I bet your card artifacts before that.



Not with cowie getting his to 780Mhz


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, OK. I was going to say "here's the kind of artifacts i get" and copy & paste the Doom 3 Hellstone all over a screenshot, but that would be bad. I don't have Photoshop.


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> What U got?



calm, going to take a while for 3dmark06
3.5 so far


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

this is what i got out of 3600mhz on my Q6600 so i update 3dmark06 score


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 26, 2007)

i notice everyone else has cleaner memory timmings than me, mine are all over the gaff and i dont seem to have a setting in the bios to tweek em i got a gigabyte g33m ds2r.


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 26, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> i notice everyone else has cleaner memory timmings than me, mine are all over the gaff and i dont seem to have a setting in the bios to tweek em i got a gigabyte g33m ds2r.



Ctrl+F1  in main bios menu


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 26, 2007)

Richieb0y said:


> Ctrl+F1  in main bios menu




thanks matey thats made the bios a lot more interesting


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 26, 2007)

As an update I put an Accelero S1 on my card with two 13cm Thermaltake fans blowing on it. My new max 3dmark on the 1900xtx was 6498, so the Accelero with air is not bad.

Crossfire with my old 17" Multisync did not work right and the score was ~8900. I got a new 22" Acer widescreen LCD and now it does work right. ATI tool still does not like my Crossfire.  My score with the x-fire is now 8962, but functional.

I will post a screenie tomorrow.


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 26, 2007)

*Don't forget to add me!!!*

Please remove my previous entries for the single nvidia card (#4 & #12) and update with my newest:

Used an EVGA 8800 Ultra Superclocked


----------



## cowie (Oct 26, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am getting the soldering iron out at the weekend   to do another voltmod on the GTS, I only gave it a small voltage increase before as I am on stock cooling but am just about to order the Thermalright HR-03 Cooler and go the whole hog to 1.4V, am hoping for a 750Mhz core



you get these 88gt whatevers at 20c and keep them there you can run high clock even on stock volts this done at 1.45v and only locked cus of shaders at time no unlink clocks and i dont bios flash(to risky for me) i'll use riva and newer drivers in next few weeks to go try 50mhz higher, i want to play with the new 88gt this next week lol.
 cooling all in the cooling


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

Just wanted to document this little update before I make the jump to water (and a next-gen card). Wanted to see how far I could push this system on air for comparison of cost/effort vs. performance between the two. (Plus, I've been gunning for the top single card, x1900 series score!)

Comparo.

Here's a shot of my ghetto air rig.... (Got enough Panaflos on there, Bub?!?)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

pt said:


> calm, going to take a while for 3dmark06
> 3.5 so far



I meant what you got as in new proccie?  You have not changed yer specs :shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Just wanted to document this little update before I make the jump to water (and a next-gen card). Wanted to see how far I could push this system on air for comparison of cost/effort vs. performance between the two. (Plus, I've been gunning for the top single card, x1900 series score!)
> 
> Comparo.
> 
> Here's a shot of my ghetto air rig.... (Got enough Panaflos on there, Bub?!?)



lol why cant you oc your cpu more ?? why are you running 3577GHz and have 3.6GHz in your specs.  cuz if you oc your cpu you'll beat me


----------



## JC316 (Oct 26, 2007)

SOOOO Close to the elusive 12K mark.


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 26, 2007)

Alcpone, don't forget to add mine above! ^^^^^


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol why cant you oc your cpu more ?? why are you running 3577GHz and have 3.6GHz in your specs.  cuz if you oc your cpu you'll beat me



Well, it goes like this...

On my board, if I boot at 3.6 I'm on the 1333 strap and take a big performance hit. I can't get Clockgen or Systools to work so ima kinda stuck right here. 
Daddy needs a new mobo... (and some new water cooling and a new video card and a new case, etc.) 

I would fart around with things a bit more but I don't want to cause something to crap-out before I get my Crysis fix...

Your score is safe.....for now!


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll get the new scores updated tonight when i get home.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how many times it's been stated, but "Thanks" for carrying the torch on this one. This is quite a valuable thread we have here.

Great job!


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I don't know how many times it's been stated, but "Thanks" for carrying the torch on this one. This is quite a valuable thread we have here.
> 
> Great job!



No problem man i love this thread too.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Well, it goes like this...
> 
> On my board, if I boot at 3.6 I'm on the 1333 strap and take a big performance hit. I can't get Clockgen or Systools to work so ima kinda stuck right here.
> Daddy needs a new mobo... (and some new water cooling and a new video card and a new case, etc.)
> ...


oh so you can OC in the bios ?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh so you can OC in the bios ?



Cruel man, cruel.


@trt740

Tough call! I am tempted to agree with you that the 2900XT has some more in it, but it's hard to turn down 550 bones for it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

JC316 said:


> SOOOO Close to the elusive 12K mark.



Yeah, you'll get there I am sure, it took me a while too! keep trying


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Well, it goes like this...
> 
> On my board, if I boot at 3.6 I'm on the 1333 strap and take a big performance hit. I can't get Clockgen or Systools to work so ima kinda stuck right here.
> Daddy needs a new mobo... (and some new water cooling and a new video card and a new case, etc.)
> ...



Ok, sod the strap and go straight for 3.8Gig???


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 26, 2007)

I may, Tatty....I just may...

I haven't even done that math to see where I'd have to set my ram, FSB and (this is so ghey, my mobo only let's me overclock in percentages 0-50) CPU overclock.

On the 1066 strap, 50% OC = 400 FSB = 3600MHz. So looks like 28-30% OC to get 3834-3897MHz.

Hmmmmm...426-433 FSB, mem running 4:5=1065Mhz

I'll be back later...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I may, Tatty....I just may...
> 
> I haven't even done that math to see where I'd have to set my ram, FSB and (this is so ghey, my mobo only let's me overclock in percentages 0-50) CPU overclock.



1689 to be precise, a FSB of 423, give it a go, make sure your NB/chipset is around 1.5V and to be safe, put your VCore on say 1.525V, once you have decided on your ram divider and it boots, you can then lower Vcore in increments to get it as low and stable as possible.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 1689 to be precise, a FSB of 423, give it a go, make sure your NB/chipset is around 1.5V and to be safe, put your VCore on say 1.525V, once you have decided on your ram divider and it boots, you can then lower Vcore in increments to get it as low and stable as possible.



Huh? If running 1:1 gives me 846MHz on the RAM, how would 4:5 get me up to 1689?

I don't think my puny Mushkin 6400 will survive. 

I've never attempted booting on the 1333 myself. But, as info, it has taken 1.55 VCore to get 3600 stable. (These "F" stepping chips are teh suck!) I may end up melting my poor MOFSET heatsinks!

I am intrigued, to be honest.

Please stand by whilst I retrieve my balls. (they are burried somewhere within the used Kleenex, loose change and chewing gum wrappers. More than likely, they smell of cosmetics!)


----------



## trt740 (Oct 27, 2007)

JC316 said:


> SOOOO Close to the elusive 12K mark.



Increase the voltage to your PCI E slot .1v then increase your PCIE mghz start at 105mghz, the 110mghz if you can get stable at 125mghz you will jump about 100 points even at 110 you will break 12k


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

how many points do you get extra by upping the PCI-e speed and volts?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 27, 2007)

Well here's mine. Sorry for the size, can't seem to scale it down without it becoming distorted.


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 27, 2007)

JC316 said:


> SOOOO Close to the elusive 12K mark.



I posted your new score but i couldnt read you cpu-z or gpu-z so when you get a chance get me the correct clocks so i can fix it....Thanks


----------



## Xtant25 (Oct 27, 2007)

Scores have been updated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how many points do you get extra by upping the PCI-e speed and volts?



That varies dependany on motherboard and GFX card, soe get none, some can get as much as 100 points.  I have my PCI-e slot set at 110mhz, it gve me an extra 7 points!


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a single card score on the list, you may as well delete that. Here is my crossfire score. My cards are a 1900xtx and 1900 crossfire edition card, they are at 682/711.


----------



## tehczar (Oct 28, 2007)

11580 3dmark's 

cpuz validation
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=260389

3dmark validation
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11763324

i think i made the top list


----------



## JC316 (Oct 28, 2007)

Xtant25 said:


> I posted your new score but i couldnt read you cpu-z or gpu-z so when you get a chance get me the correct clocks so i can fix it....Thanks



Damn photobucket.

GPU 823/891MHZ

CPU 3465MHZ.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 28, 2007)

*cool photo of my card*


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 28, 2007)

me photobucket account deleted the contents and left me with some rather uninteresting blank bits dotted throughout this thread........ oh joy, got no idea how i can sort that


Just managed to upload images again and the links restored themselves


WOW thats a gpu cooler, the only reason ive not considered switching to ati is cause of the racket they make i bet that things gotta be nearly silent aint it?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 28, 2007)

g30rg1e said:


> me photobucket account deleted the contents and left me with some rather uninteresting blank bits dotted throughout this thread........ oh joy, got no idea how i can sort that
> 
> 
> Just managed to upload images again and the links restored themselves
> ...



It is silent


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine arrives monday


----------



## trt740 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine arrives monday



you will be impressed it's better looking in person a true work of art make sure you buy adhesive the 8800 versions heatsinks don't stick well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2007)

trt740 said:


> you will be impressed it's better looking in person a true work of art make sure you buy adhesive the 8800 versions heatsinks don't stick well.



They had better be good, I am upgrading my voltmod to 500 Ohms resistance = 1.4V


----------



## trt740 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> They had better be good, I am upgrading my voltmod to 500 Ohms resistance = 1.4V



no problem your temps will fall even overclocked to hell and back. You do need a 90 mm fan but it doesn't need much CF to cool ithe heatsink, the cooler is very efficent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no problem your temps will fall even overclocked to hell and back. You do need a 90 mm fan but it doesn't need much CF to cool ithe heatsink, the cooler is very efficent.



Thanks, which mounting would you suggest for the 8800? Ohhhh and did you use the provided Thermal Paste or AS5?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, which mounting would you suggest for the 8800? Ohhhh and did you use the provided Thermal Paste or AS5?



like mine so it cools you ram directly


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

I have heard that some put a 120mm fan on with a makeshift bracket which of course overlaps the heatsink and therefore adds some active cooling to the heatsinks etc, the review of the cooler thats in TPU showed an extra 5C reduction using the 1200mm.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Na you will see almosr zero difference*



Tatty_One said:


> I have heard that some put a 120mm fan on with a makeshift bracket which of course overlaps the heatsink and therefore adds some active cooling to the heatsinks etc, the review of the cooler thats in TPU showed an extra 5C reduction using the 1200mm.



I put a A/C 12 120mm fan on mine with zip ties as thermalrights instruction show and I saw almost zero improvement use a nice AC 92 mm silent fan or a Zalman fan . This heasink needs very very little CF to cool these heatpipes. I bought one for on the egg for a few dollars and it worked just as good as the 120 mm really it does.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Right, I have a spare 90mm Frezzer 7 pro fan which is near silent.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Right, I have a spare 90mm Frezzer 7 pro fan which is near silent.



not sure it will work it needs holes for the wires to go in


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> not sure it will work it needs holes for the wires to go in



It has, where the rubber anti vibration thingies are.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2007)

The HR-03 defaults to a 92mm fan (it fits in the fins). Not sure if the cheezy metal clips can be bent the extra 2mm for a 90mm fan....

Try it out and let us know


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> The HR-03 defaults to a 92mm fan (it fits in the fins). Not sure if the cheezy metal clips can be bent the extra 2mm for a 90mm fan....
> 
> Try it out and let us know



If not, I'll bin the clips and apply da superglue!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2007)

is right....

I bet a few zip-ties would do the trick 

Love mine, except you can't x-fire, and you loose 3 1/2 pci slots....had to ditch the x-fi.....yeah I LOVE IT...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> is right....
> 
> I bet a few zip-ties would do the trick
> 
> Love mine, except you can't x-fire, and you loose 3 1/2 pci slots....had to ditch the x-fi.....yeah I LOVE IT...



Are we really talking serious cooling here?  I only ask because with my light voltmod at the moment on 1.33V I am idleing at 46C on stock and around 65C full load, I wanna up the volts to at least 1.4V, perhaps 1.425V and am wondering if she will take it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2007)

You obviously have superior airflow (over me) with those temps...I'm usually of the opinion if it ain't hot don't worry.....but.....

With all the talk of high voltage/current (not heat) burning out the transistors in the chip....

What are the cores, 90nm? 80nm? I might try to take an educated guess on the MAX safe voltage (that DOESN'T cause transistor damage). I'd base the guess on max voltage for comparable processors (of the same nm)...

I dunno, my card isn't stable above like 805 on the core, haven't played with the memory.....

Are you trying for 14K in 06, or just a really high core speed? I'm just thinking my card works pretty darn well for what I throw at it, wouldn't want to push it too far...I'm thinking next year when it becomes a 'slower' card, I might crank it up....but burning up new hardware is frustrating (Wile and Damulta )

Good luck, and post the updated scores.....g'dam I gotta get my 06 score up in here...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Are we really talking serious cooling here?  I only ask because with my light voltmod at the moment on 1.33V I am idleing at 46C on stock and around 65C full load, I wanna up the volts to at least 1.4V, perhaps 1.425V and am wondering if she will take it.



My old gtx ran at 89c under ATI artifacting test with the stock cooler, in a very well cooled case and after putting a thermalright on the 8800 gtx it never went past 58c and thats overclocked to ultra speeds. It idled at 35c i believe and it idled in the 60c range prior to the Thermalright being put on it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, you both make sense, the cooler is excellent and I will be reasonably sensible   I have oly 2 resistors left, one for 560 ohm and one for 470, it was decidi9ng between the 2, 560 will give me anout 1.38V and 470 about 1.41V, as this is just air nonetheless I will probably go to the 560 Ohm and hope that I can get enuff juice for 13000, then again I might just say fu*k it and go for it, if the card burns I'll buy a 8800GT (damn in fact thats a really good excuse! )


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn I have just opened the box, this things a work of art!   Did I ask before, did you use the supplied paste?  Some reveiws have said it's better than AS5?  This things gonna look pretty   Why is it that whenever I get the soldering iron out my hand start shaking?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I have just opened the box, this things a work of art!   Did I ask before, did you use the supplied paste?  Some reveiws have said it's better than AS5?  This things gonna look pretty   Why is it that whenever I get the soldering iron out my hand start shaking?



I DID use the paste that came with mine. Not because I wanted too (because I don't have any ceramic and I'm paranoid to put conductive paste on the die)

But my paste came all separated. It was very watery and crappy. I squeezed out half the tube until I got some decent paste to work with :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn I have just opened the box, this things a work of art!   Did I ask before, did you use the supplied paste?  Some reveiws have said it's better than AS5?  This things gonna look pretty   Why is it that whenever I get the soldering iron out my hand start shaking?



It is good but not better than AS5, it did get great reviews.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Man just read the reviews on the 8800 gt I cannot figure out with less shader processors and 200 plus MB of less ram how the 8800 gt can beat a 8800 gtx in alot of benches and at default it really beats the dog crap out of the 8800 gts 640 , 2900 pro and 2900 xt 512mb. It has to be just it's new GPU I cannot imagine how powerful a 8800 gtx would be with that GPU and DDR4. I would say that the 2900 pro and 8800gt price to performance have to be the best cards I have ever seen. I would also say the 8800 gt is better because it doesn't need a bios flash to perform like it's older brother and is still faster out of the box than a 2900 xt 512mb.


----------



## DOM (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Man just read the reviews on the 8800 gt I cannot figure out with less shader processors and 200 plus MB of less ram how the 8800 gt can beat a 8800 gtx in alot of benches and at default it really beats the dog crap out of the 8800 gts 640 , 2900 pro and 2900 xt 512mb. It has to be just it's new GPU I cannot imagin how powerful a 8800 gtx would be with that GPU and DDR4,



did you think about the pci-e 2.0


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> did you think about the pci-e 2.0



no but still it's fast as hell but I can see that might be it. Imagine what prices will fall to for the 8800 gts 320 and 640 also the 2900 pro I bet they hit as low as 150.00 in a month. Those well be fantasic buys. They are all still very good cards. I bet in a month you could buy 2 8600 gts 512 mb for 100.00 dollars and thats a great buy aswell this is going to be a hell of a consumers GPU war.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Man just read the reviews on the 8800 gt I cannot figure out with less shader processors and 200 plus MB of less ram how the 8800 gt can beat a 8800 gtx in alot of benches and at default it really beats the dog crap out of the 8800 gts 640 , 2900 pro and 2900 xt 512mb. It has to be just it's new GPU I cannot imagine how powerful a 8800 gtx would be with that GPU and DDR4. I would say that the 2900 pro and 8800gt price to performance have to be the best cards I have ever seen. I would also say the 8800 gt is better because it doesn't need a bios flash to perform like it's older brother and is still faster out of the box than a 2900 xt 512mb.



Shader clocks M8, the architecture is such that the SP's/ROP's etc etc are a lot more efficient and the stock shader clock starts at 1550Mhz I beleive before you even start overclocking, the current GTX starts at 1300 or 1350 I think, that makes one real difference, I think PCI-E 2 on an enabled board does not account for more than about 4-5% of the overall performance increase.

But in High res it will not match the 8800GTX across the board but just watch out for when its BIG brothers, the 9800GTX and GTS arrive in a few weeks, like twice the performance of the 8800Ultra for less money!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no but still it's fast as hell but I can see that might be it. Imagine what prices will fall to for the 8800 gts 320 and 640 also the 2900 pro I bet they hit as low as 150.00 in a month. Those well be fantasic buys. They are all still very good cards. I bet in a month you could buy 2 8600 gts 512 mb for 100.00 dollars and thats a great buy aswell this is going to be a hell of a consumers GPU war.



320MB is end of line (EOL), the 640MB is getting extra SP's running faster so the 640MB will perform better than the 8800GT.


----------



## DOM (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> no but still it's fast as hell but I can see that might be it. Imagine what prices will fall to for the 8800 gts 320 and 640 also the 2900 pro I bet they hit as low as 150.00 in a month.


lol I bet that NVIDIA's going to drop the older ver. and like how there going to update the 8800 GTS same going to happen with the GTX cuz the GT is beating the GTX so why make them if there already getting beat by the lower end but newer card I think thats whats going to happen cuz the GT is probably cheaper to make then the GTX so there going to get updated


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol I bet that NVIDIA's going to drop the older ver. and like how there going to update the 8800 GTS same going to happen with the GTX cuz the GT is beating the GTX so why make them if there already getting beat by the lower end but newer card I think thats whats going to happen cuz the GT is probably cheaper to make then the GTX so there going to get updated



also saw the reviews on the new intel quads 4.3ghz prime stable on air and low voltage, unreal, totally unreal. i'm the upgrade king and cannot keep up with this shit WOW!!!!!! just when you think it cannot get any better and bam here it comes again. I have never seen anything like this ever. That means those chips will bench near 5.0ghz on air I bet unfXXCking real. I love AMD but if you have stock in there stuff you better sell it soon. They cannot keep up with that. Thats it I bet for them. The new 2950 might save them but the CPU sector is done. How the heck is intel leaping like this, unreal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol I bet that NVIDIA's going to drop the older ver. and like how there going to update the 8800 GTS same going to happen with the GTX cuz the GT is beating the GTX so why make them if there already getting beat by the lower end but newer card I think thats whats going to happen cuz the GT is probably cheaper to make then the GTX so there going to get updated



Yes, they say the Ultra and GTX will be dropped in the spring once the 8900GTX and GTS are established......if that is the case, top-mid ranged would look like:

9800GTX
9800GTS
8800GTS 640 with 128 SP's
8800GT 512
8800GT 256
then the 8600 series is being totally replaced
the 8500 series will remain as the lowest end for the time being

I think thats how it runs.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, they say the Ultra and GTX will be dropped in the spring once the 8900GTX and GTS are established......if that is the case, top-mid ranged would look like:
> 
> 9800GTX
> 9800GTS
> ...




I bet you gpu is running cool as heck am I right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I bet you gpu is runing cool as heck am I right.



Lol, no I have not done it yet, grandaughter came round and that kinda got my attention so will do mod and fit tomorrow night, had the puter stripped down to start, then I heard this giggling from a little 6 month baby girl and well.......puter went off!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

scythe sold for 36.00, Video card didn't o well I love it anyway. okay gramps I understand.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> scythe sold for 36.00, Video card didn't o well I love it anyway.



How long do you put your auctions on for?  I always put mine for 5 or 7 days and ALWAYS sell for the price I want, you a 1 day man I guess?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> How long do you put your auctions on for?  I always put mine for 5 or 7 days and ALWAYS sell for the price I want, you a 1 day man I guess?



I shall try again what do you think i should ask tatty with my set up to replace it new right now would be over 600.00


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2007)

FINALLY!!!! I cracked the 12K mark. Took 3.5GHZ@ 1.6V to do it, but I made it.


GPU 832/919
CPU 3.5GHZ


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> FINALLY!!!! I cracked the 12K mark. Took 3.5GHZ@ 1.6V to do it, but I made it.
> 
> 
> GPU 832/919
> CPU 3.5GHZ



can't read it bro but great job


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> FINALLY!!!! I cracked the 12K mark. Took 3.5GHZ@ 1.6V to do it, but I made it.
> 
> 
> GPU 832/919
> CPU 3.5GHZ



with a thermalright cooler that card will scream I bet it would do 860/1100 atleast . your card would run cooler like atleast 20c and be silent. It might even go higher


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2007)

There, cut it down to size.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> There, cut it down to size.



very nice


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's not bad on a rig that I have around $700 in. Not bad at all.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol I'm getting real tired of being behind in cpu performance while having the fastest 2900xt in the compilation. lol


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, got this x1950xtx runnin okay, I know it's no 8800 or 2900, but it treats me very well. And for $170, it was a good buy IMO.
The best I could muster with my x1950pro was 5.5k, here is my x1950xtx score, 2nd run, stock speeds:


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry Wile E

Signal




Crossfire






Both of these cards are Sapphire ATI RADEON HD 2900 Pros flashed into XTs
Stock Cooling


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2007)

It's sad at how CPU dependent these 2900's are. Your crossfire barely out scores my single. Trt740 has 2k on me due to his faster processor.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea but it's still faster Nice score BTW JC. I might try another run in a bit.

TRT has the number one spot, good job



yogurt_21 said:


> lol I'm getting real tired of being behind in cpu performance while having the fastest 2900xt in the compilation. lol



I felt the same way with the 1k cards


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 30, 2007)

well here we go, new rig to add to the mix my 7900 rig has been dismantled and i just broke the 10k mark.  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3565400 is the compare url i'll and here are some cpuz screenies.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Oct 30, 2007)

First time, long time on the 3dmark bandwagon.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11805200


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Sorry Wile E
> 
> Signal
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071030/singal.jpg


You know what's funny? That whole day I had the E6600 running before the second 680i fried this last time around, I did a run with the CPU @ 3375 and the card at stock, and I scored 11233. The board fried when I tried for the 847/999 run.

Here's the link for shits and giggles. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3405593

Didn't take a screen with cpu and clock info, cause I figured it was pointless with the 847/999 run coming up.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Well, got this x1950xtx runnin okay, I know it's no 8800 or 2900, but it treats me very well. And for $170, it was a good buy IMO.
> The best I could muster with my x1950pro was 5.5k, here is my x1950xtx score, 2nd run, stock speeds:




thats still a very good card


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 30, 2007)

JC316 said:


> There, cut it down to size.



 well done!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You know what's funny? That whole day I had the E6600 running before the second 680i fried this last time around, I did a run with the CPU @ 3375 and the card at stock, and I scored 11233. The board fried when I tried for the 847/999 run.
> 
> Here's the link for shits and giggles. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3405593
> 
> Didn't take a screen with cpu and clock info, cause I figured it was pointless with the 847/999 run coming up.



That is kinda funny

I went back to water.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yea but it's still faster Nice score BTW JC. I might try another run in a bit.
> 
> TRT has the number one spot, good job
> 
> ...



I might see if I can beat that tonite with my single 8800GTS, not saying I can but I like a challenge!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2007)

I can run 3.4 in windows for about 20 secs before lock LOL

The mem can be turned down to 3-3-3-10, but I have it at 4-4-4-14 at the moment.

TRT do u use the AMD Clock tool? If so what ver?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I might see if I can beat that tonite with my single 8800GTS, not saying I can but I like a challenge!



you will


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I can run 3.4 in windows for about 20 secs before lock LOL
> 
> The mem can be turned down to 3-3-3-10, but I have it at 4-4-4-14 at the moment.
> 
> TRT do u use the AMD Clock tool? If so what ver?



yes ver 0.7


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 30, 2007)

I noticed that it changes the clock request  in CCC.

Are you using the 2/d clock settings or just the 3d ones?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

3d but it make zero difference


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I can run 3.4 in windows for about 20 secs before lock LOL
> 
> The mem can be turned down to 3-3-3-10, but I have it at 4-4-4-14 at the moment.
> 
> TRT do u use the AMD Clock tool? If so what ver?



lol I can boot at 3.7GHZ at a 266fsb (stock 14x mult) with mem at 1066 it wont lock in 2d, but when starting a bench, my vapochills temp monitor goes from -2C to 0 to 2 to 6 to ... all in a matter of seconds, fast fingers always a must with phase lol. if only I had the discipline to switch this over to r404a or the money for a vapochil LS.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 30, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol I can boot at 3.7GHZ at a 266fsb (stock 14x mult) with mem at 1066 it wont lock in 2d, but when starting a bench, my vapochills temp monitor goes from -2C to 0 to 2 to 6 to ... all in a matter of seconds, fast fingers always a must with phase lol. if only I had the discipline to switch this over to r404a or the money for a vapochil LS.



or just buy a 6400+ black and hit 3.6 with what ya got


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2007)

950MHz Core, 980MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
1050MHz Core, 960MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
1100MHz Core, 980MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
1150MHz Core, 950MHz Memory, 1.2v 3D Voltage
1180MHz Core, 950MHz Memory, 1.2v 3D Voltage


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ Whats all this now??

What kind of files are those???

Anything I can use to up my GPU Vcore???


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope because you have a GDDR4 card like me

I don't know how to edit the GDDR4 into the bios file......


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

AWWWW WTF...seriously?? So those .sb files are like what? BIOSes? Or part of that software adjustable voltage for R600??

I could care less about the memory or memory voltage, I just want more than 800mhz outta my core...Would make the aftermarket cooler all that more 'worth it'


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2007)

BIOSes


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 2, 2007)

DAMN those lucky (read:cheap) bastards with 512mb cards 

Well, you've given me something to do....find a modded BIOS for our cards...

What do you recon is a good VGPU with that HR-03? I load up to about 70C now...I bet I could pull another 100mhz outta it and stay under 90C


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 2, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 950MHz Core, 980MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
> 1050MHz Core, 960MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
> 1100MHz Core, 980MHz Memory, 1.35v 3D Voltage
> 1150MHz Core, 950MHz Memory, 1.2v 3D Voltage
> 1180MHz Core, 950MHz Memory, 1.2v 3D Voltage



lol those volts wont get me to those clocks, not unless I put the water back on my cpu and the phase on my gpu.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

Still top 1950Pro place? Now now, my score wasnt that high.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol those volts wont get me to those clocks, not unless I put the water back on my cpu and the phase on my gpu.



Your 2/d clocks should stay the same in dos and in windows.....You could always try the 950Mhz

Make the come back in scores for us AMD guys!!!!!Just OC the hell out of ur GPU!!!!


----------



## Lero (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats my score of 13802. Probably i could push it bit over 14k, altho i dont want to stress it too much.
Intel core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,6GHz and 1.392v
Sapphire Radeon HD2900 Pro 1GB (its flashed to XT so thats why 3dmark shows as that one) @ 857MHz core and 1250 MHz memory.
I think its pretty nice achivement as im doing all that on STOCK cooling.
I'll push it futher as soon as i get some cooling (probably air). I'm still working on whats 24/7 for this setup atm. CPU ran with prime95 for 2 hours @ 3.4GHz showed no errors (i didnt have time to let it run for more). Bigger issue there is for GPU, what tool should i use to check for artifacts ? ATT aint working for me at all. Playing @ 800 core 1150 memory for some time shows no artifacts but thats not proper way to test it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 3, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Make the come back in scores for us AMD guys!!!!!Just OC the hell out of ur GPU!!!!



Well, considering that the ATI scores only have 15 2900 series cards vs 43 8800 series, I'd say we're doing quite well! Less than 220 points separate the average scores in favor of the Nvidia side. With a few more 2900 (and soon 3800) owners and we'll be sittin' pretty!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Well, considering that the ATI scores only have 15 2900 series cards vs 43 8800 series, I'd say we're doing quite well! Less than 220 points separate the average scores in favor of the Nvidia side. With a few more 2900 (and soon 3800) owners and we'll be sittin' pretty!



In most of those results irrespective of the card, it's as much about the CPU behind it, life's just getting so complicated these days, I hope 3D Mark 2007 goes back to 2003 days where the card was the overiding factor, the CPU only played about 25% of the deal, in 2005 it was about 35% and in 2006 50%.  

My 8800GTS beats quite a few 2900XT's (12,305) although I know overclocked in benches the XT is the faster card, my CPU gives me the push up to beat them, Quads even more so, it's just more of a system test now, cant really call it a Gfx card test anymore


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I hope 3D Mark 2007 goes back to 2003 days where the card was the overiding factor, the CPU only played about 25% of the deal, in 2005 it was about 35% and in 2006 50%.
> 
> ....it's just more of a system test now, cant really call it a Gfx card test anymore



I couldn't agree more, on both points. Very sad...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 3, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Your 2/d clocks should stay the same in dos and in windows.....You could always try the 950Mhz
> 
> Make the come back in scores for us AMD guys!!!!!Just OC the hell out of ur GPU!!!!



I'll try it after I get a 6400 black edition, gonna sell my fx for it. if it ocs like my fx, I'll hit 3.8 on my cooling, if it oc's better than my fx, 4GHZ is possible. (granted I'll prolly be at 3100 pts in the cpu test in 06 at 4GHZ just about what the intel guys get at 3.2 lol) but it'll help see how close I can get to 12k on my current clocks. goal is 12500, on the 790 board with the black edition. I'll save up for the 3GHZ phenom when that launches.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Still top 1950Pro place? Now now, my score wasnt that high.



no but most x1950pro users have swapped for something better already. lol


----------



## cshacks (Nov 4, 2007)

*8800GT Benchmark*

Well here my 8800GT benchmark, pretty good I think for a mid range graphics card.

8800GT is overclocked a bit to the following settings

Core 700Mhz - Memory 1000Mhz - Shader 1600Mhz

Hope this gets me on the score board.

Futuremark Compare link - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3641579

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2007)

cshacks said:


> Well here my 8800GT benchmark, pretty good I think for a mid range graphics card.
> 
> 8800GT is overclocked a bit to the following settings
> 
> ...




I think that gives you top spot!!! Well done.....so nice to see an NVidia back on top  (that was a long 2 weeks ) Even if it is JUST a mid ranged card, and all on a Q6600 at just 3.6Gig.......I think thats sums up the potential and what the competition has to match.  Will the card go any higher?  A friend got his on Wednesday and his is running at 725 core and 1075 memory, he has a Q6600 running at 3.85Gig and broke 15,200!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2007)

cshacks said:


> Well here my 8800GT benchmark, pretty good I think for a mid range graphics card.
> 
> 8800GT is overclocked a bit to the following settings
> 
> ...



And without the CPU being OC'd?!?!  This is crazy!  [FS 8800GTS 640mb]


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2007)

erocker said:


> And without the CPU being OC'd?!?!  This is crazy!  [FS 8800GTS 640mb]



No, C1e is enabled so on low power (check multi), I think he is at 3.6Gig if you look at the futuremark link.


----------



## cshacks (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, your quite right Tatty_One I had C1E enabled, I've been playing with overclocking it some more and had to clear CMOS and forgot to disable it.  Also I had the card at lower clock speed, I've re done the benchmark, no matter what I do I cant seem to get over 15k 
)O:   Core is definately @ 700Mhz mem, 1000Mhz, Shader 1600Mhz, and I've squeezed some more out of the CPU.

I'll have to try the card clocks seperately and see whats maxing out, so far it freezes if I go over 700 Core.

new Orb link - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3643544

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2007)

cshacks said:


> Hi, your quite right Tatty_One I had C1E enabled, I've been playing with overclocking it some more and had to clear CMOS and forgot to disable it.  Also I had the card at lower clock speed, I've re done the benchmark, no matter what I do I cant seem to get over 15k
> )O:   Core is definately @ 700Mhz mem, 1000Mhz, Shader 1600Mhz, and I've squeezed some more out of the CPU.
> 
> I'll have to try the card clocks seperately and see whats maxing out, so far it freezes if I go over 700 Core.
> ...



What GPU temps you hitting on the card at 700Mhz?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VapoChill-Light...ryZ80150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

decent price for the unit (and case if you like lian li), though i'm kicking myself right now because another ls just ended without bids with a 200$ starting price and no reserve, meaning for 201$ I coulda had it. lol

been weiging my options here and if the penoms come in as cheap as rumored, i might go for one of those instead.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/VapoChill-Light...ryZ80150QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> decent price for the unit (and case if you like lian li), though i'm kicking myself right now because another ls just ended without bids with a 200$ starting price and no reserve, meaning for 201$ I coulda had it. lol
> 
> been weiging my options here and if the penoms come in as cheap as rumored, i might go for one of those instead.


Dammit! Why does this stuff pop up when I don't have the cash?!?!?!?!?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

cshacks said:


> Hi, your quite right Tatty_One I had C1E enabled, I've been playing with overclocking it some more and had to clear CMOS and forgot to disable it.  Also I had the card at lower clock speed, I've re done the benchmark, no matter what I do I cant seem to get over 15k
> )O:   Core is definately @ 700Mhz mem, 1000Mhz, Shader 1600Mhz, and I've squeezed some more out of the CPU.
> 
> I'll have to try the card clocks seperately and see whats maxing out, so far it freezes if I go over 700 Core.
> ...



nice score but you better crank that up my EVGA 8800 gt super clock is on the way R.I.P. to my 2900 xt that burned up. My 2900 xt cooler is in the deals section for about half price. I'm having second thought about the 8800 gt I sure like this speedy x800 pro, okay not really lol


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey any one know when the new version of the 8800 gtx is coming out with the new gpu?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Hey any one know when the new version of the 8800 gtx is coming out with the new gpu?[/QUOTE
> 
> You mean the 9800 series?  Supposed to be the end of this month I think.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> What GPU temps you hitting on the card at 700Mhz?



might wait then do you know for sure Tatty


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2007)

found this.....
http://teamcrysis.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83

then this....
http://vnboards.ign.com/pc_generalhardwaresoftware_and_tech_support/b22497/104055967/p1

and lastly this...
http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2096916


they all say some time this november, but I went to the Nvidia site on a link from google and it come up with a "we are doing a repair, cannot display thread" thingy!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> found this.....
> http://teamcrysis.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83
> 
> then this....
> ...



any prices out. im hurting for cash now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2007)

I havent seen any prices as of yet, altho im sure being TPU when they release the price we all will know about it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, one thing is for sure, it is likely that the 9800GTX will cost what a current 8800GTX costs PLUS about 20% at a guess, I only say that because supposidly the card will have no opposition from any quarter performance wise, of course thats just speculation.  The 9800GTS is rumoured to be around 50% faster than current 8800GTX/Ultra's are so that should give you a rough indication of price, I would guess around current 8800GTX prices.  Remember these cards are Very high end, the GTX is rumoured to be more than twice as fast as the curent 8800GTX.

The 8800GT and new and improved 8800GTS 640mb will be the new mid and mid/high cards from the green side.  The 8600 series will be replaced around January also I think.......we await ATi's new offerings.......rumour (again) has it that they will have nothing that comes within a Rhino's fart of the 8900GTS never mind GTX.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Well, one thing is for sure, it is likely that the 9800GTX will cost what a current 8800GTX costs PLUS about 20% at a guess, I only say that because supposidly the card will have no opposition from any quarter performance wise, of course thats just speculation.  The 9800GTS is rumoured to be around 50% faster than current 8800GTX/Ultra's are so that should give you a rough indication of price, I would guess around current 8800GTX prices.  Remember these cards are Very high end, the GTX is rumoured to be more than twice as fast as the curent 8800GTX.
> 
> The 8800GT and new and improved 8800GTS 640mb will be the new mid and mid/high cards from the green side.  The 8600 series will be replaced around January also I think.......we await ATi's new offerings.......rumour (again) has it that they will have nothing that comes within a Rhino's fart of the 8900GTS never mind GTX.



hey tatty have you benched with your new cooler yet.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 6, 2007)

Officially a new WR with my eVGA 8800GT...
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3660913


----------



## DOM (Nov 6, 2007)

New Score  Not a WR like someone  nice score giorgos th.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Officially a new WR with my eVGA 8800GT...
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3660913



nice score but it will fall soon. LOL just kidding great job!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

bet you cannot match this http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectcompare.jsp?3dm06=3660913&projectType=14&projectId=3660913


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here we go.

PNY 8800GT 700/1000


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Officially a new WR with my eVGA 8800GT...
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3660913



Shit.....thats a seriously nice score!  I see you have now broken into that evil...."upgrade to bench" that hurts us all, that 6850 of yours didnt last long! 

Nice score, I can see these cards being VERY popular.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

No have not got around to benching yet Trt....cooler running nicely though, just been so busy this last week.  Looks like I am going to have to get a P35 and Yorkfield 45nm quad as well as a 8800GT after Christmas......I dont like falling to far behind


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> No have not got around to benching yet Trt....cooler running nicely though, just been so busy this last week.  Looks like I am going to have to get a P35 and Yorkfield 45nm quad as well as a 8800GT after Christmas......I dont like falling to far behind



You better hurry up, even I am smacking you around now.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 6, 2007)

My scores have never been added.....o well


----------



## trt740 (Nov 6, 2007)

*My First Attempt These Cards Are Beasts*







NEW  EVGA 8800 GT 512 MB SUPER CLOCKED


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

JC316 said:


> You better hurry up, even I am smacking you around now.



Really, damn I was not far off your score before the voltmod and themalright addition   well OK, about 550 points


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

You got the card already Trt???? Damn that was fast, how in the hell did he hit 750mhz on that core 

Look at the CPU voltage difference between the 2 of you for roughly the same speeds, I assume you have tried it on lower volts at that speed, is it the mobo or the chip or are you just adding it to be safe allowing for Vdroop?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2007)

You can get 750 on these cards, but it's best to drop the shader clocks down. The max on the shader in my case is 1750. *grumble* damn e4300, need a quad *Grumble*


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn thats awesome Trt....nice Gfx overclocks there, U got the fan spinning at 100%...whats the GPU temps like?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn thats awesome Trt....nice Gfx overclocks there, U got the fan spinning at 100%...whats the GPU temps like?



here is my best not sure how giorgos th.  is out scoring me my cpu is faster than his and we have the same card video card and almost the same  GPU clock(mines faster here too) also my PCIE slot is overclocked to 110 mghz or ten percent , I have more ram than he does not, sure how hes 400 points ahead of me


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

*clocks side by side what am I doing wrong*



giorgos th. said:


> Officially a new WR with my eVGA 8800GT...
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3660913


----------



## pt (Nov 7, 2007)

a shitload of minor tweaks i think


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

pt said:


> a shitload of minor tweaks i think



400 points worth I think not his ram is faster than mine but not 400 points worth maybe 100 maybe. i'm doing something wrong not sure what all back ground programs are turned off.


----------



## DOM (Nov 7, 2007)

im thinking he has all the extra stuff turned off in windows but only he knows, cuz I wanna know what hes doing to get lil more points


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> im thinking he has all the extra stuff turned off in windows but only he knows, cuz I wanna know what hes doing to get lil more points



I turned all of mine off in the task mgt. You guys know I know what I'm doing here how many times has my card been in the lead on this bench and I've been taught by the best Ketxx and Tattyone etc. Might be a flaw in my card or something. My cpu is faster than his,my gpu shader and gpu clocks are faster even my PCIE slots overclocked. His ram is like 100 mghz faster but not 400 points faster. he does have a slight newer chipset but mines only a few months older. I cannot figure this one out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2007)

IIRC there was a post in the old Aquamark thread on what to shutdown and how, just to get that test to break out of its shell soto speak....maybe its worth a look.

EDIT: sorry TRT you were typing while I was....guess there is no need to look!


----------



## DOM (Nov 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I turned all of mine off in the task mgt. You guys know I know what I'm doing here how many times has my card been in the lead on this bench and I've been taught by the best Ketxx and Tattyone etc. Might be a flaw in my card or something. My cpu is faster than his,my gpu shader and gpu clocks are faster. I cannot figure this one out.



but im sure he has some tricks


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but im sure he has some tricks



I must say 8800 gt with water cooling or Thermalright Hr-03 level air cooling are going to hit 16500 or 17000+. Two of these in sli together will kill anything out. I will say in one part of this bench my 2900 xt was still faster so all hope is not lost for ATI. I don't know who reviewing these gpu's but no GTX can touch these I know I've had one. This card at stock with just the cpu overclocked beats my 2900xt overclocked to the max and thats saying something.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

You should bump your voltage down a notch.  Have you tried running the bench with stock pci-e speeds?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I must say 8800 gt with water cooling or Thermalright Hr-03 level air cooling are going to hit 16500 or 17000+. Two of these in sli together will kill anything out. I will say in one part of this bench my 2900 xt was still faster so all hope is not lost for ATI. I don't know who reviewing these gpu's but no GTX can touch these I know I've had one. This card at stock with just the cpu overclocked beats my 2900xt overclocked to the max and thats saying something.



So are you on SLi, and if not that's one hell of a singal card score u havie going on,


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> So are you on SLi, and if not that's one hell of a singal card score u havie going on,



single card


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok guys, here's mine.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186021
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186016



Whats with the coolers? Is video card heat holding me back?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Whats with the coolers? Is video card heat holding me back?



super hot running card needs a new cooler looking at a few different ones


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 7, 2007)

trt740 said:


> super hot running card needs a new cooler looking at a few different ones



For your self or are you talking about mine?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> For your self or are you talking about mine?



i'm talking about mine.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 7, 2007)

trt are you on Vista?
and guys,without knowing,dont speak about tweaks and tricks....


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> trt are you on Vista?
> and guys,without knowing,dont speak about tweaks and tricks....



nope xp . the only thing you have up on me is your rams about 100 mghz faster but that doesn't account for 460 points does it?


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 7, 2007)

the X38 makes the difference my friend..


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 7, 2007)

I was able to get 11196 the other day. I know I can break 11200!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 7, 2007)

New WR with water this time....
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3678356


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats man!  Awesome score!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 7, 2007)

if only i had some more shader proccesing power...the 6475 sm3.0 score is killing me....


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2007)

It IS a mid-range card after all...


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 7, 2007)

yes of course....but when i finish modding it,it will become a high-range card....hehehe


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> yes of course....but when i finish modding it,it will become a high-range card....hehehe



I spose you are going to Super glue some more SP's onto the GPU


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 7, 2007)

Guys. Is alcpone still updating scores? I'm not at the top, but still.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the X38 makes the difference my friend..



It is not that much faster than my p35 no way. It might acount for 100 points and your ram 50 points but thats not it they these chipsets are less than 3 months different in age and my board is not a value board. I applaud you , you are tweaking something I'm not  and you do use tricks so don't get offended example you turn off all core but one for a higher clock speed then posting covering the affinity until you forgot one time in super pI


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> if you need a new cooler this one fits and is fantasic dropped my temps underload 40c and that not exagerating at all. It doesn't increase the 24/7 clock as much as I would like keeps the core at 44c under load down from as high as 89c with stock cooler. I added my own heatsinks the ones they include are okay but the thermal adhesive was horrible. I cover the voltage regulators, all but 2 small one, until I get some AC5 adhesive. I also used a AC/12 120mm fan 56cf, secured with pull ties, instead of turbo kit because I had one.



here is an example of my temps 
using this cooler


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It is not that much faster than my p35 no way. It might acount for 100 points and your ram 50 points but thats not it they these chipsets are less than 3 months different in age and my board is not a value board. I applaud you , you are tweaking something I'm not  and you do use tricks so don't get offended example you turn off all core but one for a higher clock speed then posting covering the affinity until you forgot one time in super pI



oh no my friend...everybody many many years ago uses numproc to deactivate a cpu core and get higher clocks....
now you also know it...i didnt post a screen of 1 core enabled for no purpose...if you know what i mean..
but in 3dmark06 is different..if i deactivate a core or 2,i`ll get half a cpu score....
and btw,if everyone was getting such scores,we were all gonna be hardware - software experts....and we wouldn`t be able to recognize the very good overclockers from the just good ones..
Cheers M8..


----------



## pt (Nov 8, 2007)

i think is more the very good tweakers


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

From the beggining of benchmarks pt,tweaking is a part of the game...
if you look at the XS forums,you`ll find every tweak you need...
anyway,it`s a pointless conversation...


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

*New best for me I think thats about it on air 760mghz core memory 2060 shader 1900*



trt740 said:


>


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 8, 2007)

trt whats your mem timings? if hes running at a higher clock with better timings, that'll do it, easily. infact I've seen kinpin beat the others by 1000pts with simple memory timing tightens. the gskill mem  is some good stuff, i'd take it any day over the crucial ballistix and yes I've run both.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> trt whats your mem timings? if hes running at a higher clock with better timings, that'll do it, easily. infact I've seen kinpin beat the others by 1000pts with simple memory timing tightens. the gskill mem  is some good stuff, i'd take it any day over the crucial ballistix and yes I've run both.



44410 t2 can't run my ram very high at these setting ddr 900 with my quad. I could with a e6850 like ddr 1280


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

You guys are bastids!! I want a 8800 GT lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> 44410 t2 can't run my ram very high at these setting ddr 900 with my quad. I could with a e6850 like ddr 1280



we can see the difference here...with the X38 playing my mem at 1080 @ 5-4-4-4 and tight sub-timings during the 16626 test,gives me a nice boost...
Also,for those that didn`t notice it....my mobo has pci-ex 2.0 port not pci-ex....and the 8800GT is a pci-ex 2.0 card...


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> we can see the difference here...with the X38 playing my mem at 1080 @ 5-4-4-4 and tight sub-timings during the 16626 test,gives me a nice boost...
> Also,for those that didn`t notice it....my mobo has pci-ex 2.0 port not pci-ex....and the 8800GT is a pci-ex 2.0 card...



Run your memory at ddr 900 at 44412 t2 and match my clock see if it really is the memory. That would help me out I don't think 2.0 makes a difference yet. If you don't mind. Great overclock your my hero really


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

hey,look what i made today...just testing...


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> hey,look what i made today...just testing...



WOW!!!!!!!!! run that you will break 17000


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

i`m close to it.....quick run at 4G.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3686558


----------



## trt740 (Nov 8, 2007)

*it's my ram won't boot past 4 ghz at higher than ddr900*

my quad hates this ram my e6850 loved it  I keep thinking this card is done and it keeps going



giorgos th. said:


> i`m close to it.....quick run at 4G.
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3686558


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 8, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> we can see the difference here...with the X38 playing my mem at 1080 @ 5-4-4-4 and tight sub-timings during the 16626 test,gives me a nice boost...
> Also,for those that didn`t notice it....my mobo has pci-ex 2.0 port not pci-ex....and the 8800GT is a pci-ex 2.0 card...



But I thought that all PCI-E 2.0 gave you was extra voltage to the slot rather than the standard 75W from PCI-E 1.1 and below?  If thats the case that would not make it any faster?


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

The PCI Express 2.0 specification extends the data rate of PCI Express to 5GT/s (5GHz) in a manner compatible with the existing PCI Express 1.1 specifications that support 2.5GT/s (2.5GHz) signaling.


----------



## Darkmind (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd like to know how Formula350 got 5k when his speed and video card almost matches mine? Would RAM make that much of a difference?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> I'd like to know how Formula350 got 5k when his speed and video card almost matches mine? Would RAM make that much of a difference?



If your ram is on a divider and he is running his ram 1:1 with his CPU ...yes it can make a huge difference, especially n a single core CPU!

After further review of Formulas system specs I found 2 things....His ram is at 495MHz and also he is running a PCI version of the card not AGP.


----------



## Darkmind (Nov 9, 2007)

Tested out the 1:1 ratio thing at 240mhz (ram being 480mhz). Doesn't make a big difference at all. I get faster speed at the speed im at now with my ram being at 400.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 9, 2007)

dedicated to my M8 trt....
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3698383


----------



## trt740 (Nov 9, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> dedicated to my M8 trt....
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3698383



YOU ROCK GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!! THATS PURE MAJIC I CANNOT EVEN COME CLOSE. YOU HAVE GOT TO TELL ME HOW YOUR DOING THIS WE HAVE THE SAME CARD AND I CANNOT GET MY CORE TO BENCH AT OVER 760MGHZ


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 9, 2007)

i`m watercooled and very lucky....


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 9, 2007)

Water is your friend TRT


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

What is your core/shader/memory speed to get that 17000+ score?.....have you been a bad boy and already done that voltmod I posted last night?    Ohhhhh and liquid nitrogen is my new friend


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 9, 2007)

the info you want is in the screenie above.802/2052...
no mods yet....i`m waiting for a friend to do it,maybe the next weekend..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the info you want is in the screenie above.802/2052...
> no mods yet....i`m waiting for a friend to do it,maybe the next weekend..



Is it still warm in Athens?  If so I will pop over to do it for you   Ahhhhhh its all in the shaders, lower core....increase shader clock.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 9, 2007)

During the test in the noon,i had ~18C room temp...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

here is my bad score http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12010337
clock speed on GPU isn't what it is showing here is teh GPU-z


----------



## freakshow (Nov 9, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

nice you get double teh score i  got already.Damn i need an upgrade.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

almost broke 4700 on my setup, arrgghh!! 
I guess the only thing I can do is continue to jack the CPU even more


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> almost broke 4700 on my setup, arrgghh!!
> I guess the only thing I can do is continue to jack the CPU even more



Damn!  And over 4ghz too!  I feel for you pentium users.  Burn that baby up!!!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

she can defi go higher - it's that friggin multi that screws it all up!  x23, locked 

I've already got vCore set at 1.5v, and if I take the sys BUS any higher, I'm going to have to disable HT to run any bench apps


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> she can defi go higher - it's that friggin multi that screws it all up!  x23, locked
> 
> I've already got vCore set at 1.5v, and if I take the sys BUS any higher, I'm going to have to disable HT to run any bench apps



whats your mem at ?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

> whats your mem at ?



sys MEM is set at 360MHz @ 2.05v 4-4-4-12.  It's _rated_ to 400MHz @ 2.1v~2.15v 4-4-4-12.

I've taken it to 3-3-3-9 at the same MHz and V, but this set of DDR2 seems to prefer speed over timing - partly why I run it dual-channel at 1:2 BUSRAM


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> sys MEM is set at 360MHz @ 2.05v 4-4-4-12.  It's _rated_ to 400MHz @ 2.1v~2.15v 4-4-4-12.
> 
> I've taken it to 3-3-3-9 at the same MHz and V, but this set of DDR2 seems to prefer speed over timing - partly why I run it dual-channel at 1:2 BUSRAM



why dont you up it one more  get more performance cuz whats the next speed at ?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

well, BIOS control allows me to set everything from 1:1 - 1:2 and all the odd ratios inbetween.  It seems to run it's best when set at 1:2, though.  I can't manually specify DRAM speed from within BIOS, so it's based entirelly on CPU BUS.

The only reason I don't run it at 3-3-3-9 @ 2.1v is because I honestly haven't seen a noticeable performance difference at those timings, so I leave it at 4-4-4-12 just for stability.

Perhaps I can adjust mem speed from the OS - the i975x NSB might be 'adjusting' speeds on me


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> well, BIOS control allows me to set everything from 1:1 - 1:2 and all the odd ratios inbetween.  It seems to run it's best when set at 1:2, though.  I can't manually specify DRAM speed from within BIOS, so it's based entirelly on CPU BUS.
> 
> The only reason I don't run it at 3-3-3-9 @ 2.1v is because I honestly haven't seen a noticeable performance difference at those timings, so I leave it at 4-4-4-12 just for stability.
> 
> Perhaps I can adjust mem speed from the OS - the i975x NSB might be 'adjusting' speeds on me



well whats the one your on the 3rd one or 2nd from 1:1 and I also say that cas3 isnt worth it ves cas 5 over 1000mhz


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 11, 2007)

> well whats the one your on the 3rd one or 2nd from 1:1 and I also say that cas3 isnt worth it ves cas 5 over 1000mhz



BIOS has 5 options for BUSRAM, I have it on the 5th (bottom-most option).  I agree, though on the cas3 - but, I've got a long ways to go to reach that type of mem speed.  I'm still slowly trying to get this P4 to a 800MHz FSB - but that would leave me with a clock speed of 4.6GHz


----------



## DOM (Nov 11, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> BIOS has 5 options for BUSRAM, I have it on the 5th (bottom-most option).  I agree, though on the cas3 - but, I've got a long ways to go to reach that type of mem speed.  I'm still slowly trying to get this P4 to a 800MHz FSB - but that would leave me with a clock speed of 4.6GHz


lol okay I see your only at 180 bus speed I thought it showed 280  so when you going to look at getting a new cpu ? what kind of temps are you getting with that much v-core


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 12, 2007)

> lol okay I see your only at 180 bus speed I thought it showed 280  so when you going to look at getting a new cpu ? what kind of temps are you getting with that much v-core



saving up for a new proc.  The $70 a week I was spending on cigarettes is being saved right now.  Although, I had to shell out some of that to cover a medical bill that I didn't have much choice over . . . hopefully, before summertime next year, I have a Q6850 Kentsfield  IDK, I might go for a Yorkfield - we'll see, defi going quad core, though - and preferably with HyperThreading 


SpeedFan reports CPU running 40C-50C, depending on the application.  Motherboard is typically a coupla degrees cooler.  Non-intensive benchmarks run between 35C-40C.  This is all on air, too


----------



## Xtant25 (Nov 12, 2007)

I will try to update tomorrow night sorry everyone i have been very busy the past couple of weeks but i will get all scores updated as soon as i can.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 12, 2007)

We need to go out drinking sometime Xtant25.

Seeing that we live close.....Linken needs to come out too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> The PCI Express 2.0 specification extends the data rate of PCI Express to 5GT/s (5GHz) in a manner compatible with the existing PCI Express 1.1 specifications that support 2.5GT/s (2.5GHz) signaling.



Sorry.....missed this one.......Yes I know.....but, no card on the market comes near to using 2.5GT/s never mind 5 so that cannot be helping your score.  Damn, the first graphics card to actually require greater bandwidth than AGP x8 could offer was the 8800GTX, we are probably at least a couple of generations away from being able to use more than 2.5Gt/s.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2007)

Finaly, posting my score.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think i've posted this before but hey, 
since upgrading from the asus commando to this blitz formula 3d06 does not like running in crossfire. 
The commando had 16x/4x while the blitz has 8x/8x, thanks to the crosslinx chip, so i was exited to see how much the scores would increase, but no they went down!

All other apps (aquamark, 3d01, 3d03, 3d05) show a marked increase, except 3d06.
My max score is 6622 in crossfire on the commando with an e6420 @ 3.2ghz, with my current rig @ 4ghz it gets around 3000ish 
From what i can make out its only utilizing 1 card and running it @ 8x, why?

I've googled around but can't find any info, i'm a pro user and have downloaded the latest build.
Has anyone come across this before or think they can help me out.


----------



## Amstaff (Nov 16, 2007)

Here u go:







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3774093


----------



## thebeephaha (Nov 17, 2007)

*Please update for thebeephaha!*

New score!!! With a little tweaking I'm sure I could break 15k but for now this is good enough.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 17, 2007)

New score!! Higher memory on the vid card got me fastest out of similar systems. Go me!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2007)

new setup. (got rid of my striker, it wasn't letting me go past 3ghz)

q6600@3.6ghz, 2x 8800ultra's(stock), evga 680i A1, vista HP64.

17066  3dmark06 @ default

i believe that bumps me up to the #2 spot.


<----full specs here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy crap! Amstaff is that a single 8800GT?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 17, 2007)

*if you like his single score you will really like these*



giorgos th. said:


> dedicated to my M8 trt....
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3698383


----------



## Oliver (Nov 17, 2007)

*Better score when cold*

Just upped the score a bit thanx too the cold air outside.......maxed out on standard volts at the settings on the pic......over that I get freezes etc.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2007)

Oliver said:


> Just upped the score a bit thanx too the cold air outside.......maxed out on standard volts at the settings on the pic......over that I get freezes etc.
> http://olivelb.free.fr/Forum/Comp/3d06 3.7 cc7.10.jpg



Try running your mem at 999 instead. The 512MB 2900 automatically loosens ram timings above 999.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone update my score please:


----------



## Amstaff (Nov 20, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap! Amstaff is that a single 8800GT?



Yes, single XFX 8800GT 

Going for some Water in about 2-3weeks, lets spank some Ultra ass!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2007)

So the 8800GT holds the single card crown at just over 17000 points........nice!


----------



## Amstaff (Nov 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> text...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, compare your settings on Cpu and 8800gt i should go pass your points with same settings :)
> 
> But still only running stockcooler on card (only flash bios mod nothing else) and thermalright ultra extreme on cpu some water would do good ;)


----------



## trt740 (Nov 21, 2007)

*here is a 3870 for comparison*

This is set up almost exactly the same as my old 8800 gt . For  200.00  this is a very good card and hands a 8800 gts 640 mb a beating but recieves a beating from a 8800 gt. Also this card nearly matches my old 8800 gtx when it was overclocked.  Not too bad but not super great either.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope this thread gets updated soon...I want to get my new score up there!


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, I better get my new score in soon, otherwise I'll have to wait for the next wave of postings.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2007)

AMD Quad Core, and 790x MSI motherboard in the mail, and coming to my house

WOOOT

Going to get back into THIS!!!!

----

Maybe one of us needs to update the list inside of here.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> AMD Quad Core, and 790x MSI motherboard in the mail, and coming to my house
> 
> WOOOT
> 
> ...



oh bud... why didnt u wait for the unlocked 2.3ghz phenom?

you would have stood a far better chance to oc with that.

anyways tho, GRATZ!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2007)

mandelore said:


> oh bud... why didnt u wait for the unlocked 2.3ghz phenom?
> 
> you would have stood a far better chance to oc with that.
> 
> anyways tho, GRATZ!



What, and wait till next year?

I don't think so


----------



## mandelore (Nov 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What, and wait till next year?
> 
> I don't think so



december i believe


----------



## JC316 (Nov 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> AMD Quad Core, and 790x MSI motherboard in the mail, and coming to my house
> 
> WOOOT
> 
> ...



Sweet, I wonder if you will be able beat my E4300 now.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Nov 22, 2007)

all these people hitting 15k+, have you noticed their cpu's are at or above 4GHz? That's making up the difference for running a single card...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> all these people hitting 15k+, have you noticed their cpu's are at or above 4GHz? That's making up the difference for running a single card...



I think we know this


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Nov 22, 2007)

SHHH!  lol


----------



## strick94u (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I was able to order an 8800 gt oc2 (ssc) I know mine wont be that fast on a c2d 6600@ 3.3 but if I can get near my sli setup ill be happy to regain space and airflow 




4 sale two 8800gts 640 superclocks


----------



## trt740 (Nov 22, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Well I was able to order an 8800 gt oc2 (ssc) I know mine wont be that fast on a c2d 6600@ 3.3 but if I can get near my sli setup ill be happy to regain space and airflow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you overclock them to 700/2000 which they all can do you will beat your gts sli set up hands down. Even at stock your going to kill a gts sli


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Nov 22, 2007)

how much for the 640's? lol


----------



## ace80 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm guessing no-one knows why my crossfire setup don't like this bench?

I just decided to run my pc on my 26" hd t.v. to see if it made any difference (wouldn't of thoght so). Set screen rez to 1280x1024 to eliminate widescreen, and ran 3d06.
Cpu @ stock 2.66ghz, both x1800gto's also stock 500/500.
This was the result - my highest ever score.






Does it all seem legit? And if so why doesn't it work properly on my monitor.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Nov 23, 2007)

try closing unneeded apps, and ocing


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 24, 2007)

So I ask again..is this thread ever going to get updated lol


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 24, 2007)

"both x1800gto's also stock 500/500"

Are you sure the GTO's work PROPERLY in crossfire? I know ATI told my old 800gto may or may not work in crossfire because GTO's are basically made from whatever is left on the shelf.

When you go into catalyst does it show the crossfire setting? Is the box checked? It def. seems your crossfire is somewhat working my 1900xtx oced what a 6400 score. (2.67ghz x2) What does 1 card benchmark at?

The 1900 x-fire setup did not like my multi-sync monitor and only oced to 8xxx with it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2007)

Since when did everyone and thier mama get a quad core and a 8800gt?  I swear to God that GT's are made for benchmarking numbers.


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## mandelore (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow.. didnt think that getting a different, yet slower cpu would give me a FAR better score... lols... and my 2900 aint even oc'd its highest, will get another posted soon


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

You are pretty high on the FSB Mandelore.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> You are pretty high on the FSB Mandelore.



ummm is that a problem?

hells I hope I dont fry sommit... tho ive been higher on an AMD platform?


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

No it's not really that high. Was just messin with ya.


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

How high is the multi on that cpu?


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2007)

8x for 2140
9x for 2160
10x for 2180

don't expect anything higher than 3.5/3.6


----------



## technicks (Nov 25, 2007)

PT what is about the max voltage for a C2D?
I just entered the dark side.lol

http://img.techpowerup.org/071124/Capture004005.jpg


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> PT what is about the max voltage for a C2D?
> I just entered the dark side.lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071124/Capture004005.jpg




I run 1.6V benchmarking volts and 1.55 24/7 on my E4300.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 25, 2007)

*remember this PT*



pt said:


> 8x for 2140
> 9x for 2160
> 10x for 2180
> 
> don't expect anything higher than 3.5/3.6


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok guys,please post this.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, been a while since I submitted (upgraded from 1950pro to xtx), figured I'd give it a quick run, no restarts, nothing fancy, score is nothing special, but here ya go:


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought I'd post this before a meltdown occurs... Comparo.






I'm in love with liquid cooling!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2007)

Spank.....you need to upgrade to the newest version of CPU-Z!


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2007)

Since nothing seems to be getting updated, I will take care of the thread if I can.  I need to get a hold of Al, or the other guy that I thought was supposed to be updating it.  I have a 11,000+ score with my system ready to go!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Spank.....you need to upgrade to the newest version of CPU-Z!



Imma scared to....

CPU-Z is one of those programs that will reset my mobo back to stock voltage if it's the wrong version! 

I know, I know...I need a new mobo! As you continue to sing the praises of your DQ6 I might have the heart to upgrade. That is the model that supports DDR2, correct?

With one of those I could justify a 3870 crossfire setup and drop a Yorkfield in at a later date...hmmmm.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Imma scared to....
> 
> CPU-Z is one of those programs that will reset my mobo back to stock voltage if it's the wrong version!
> 
> ...



DDR2 yes, you can get the DQ6 in DDR3 flavour tho for a tiny bit more, I think thats called the x38T, not sure.  CPU-Z rwesets your VCore???.......it never ever has for me when I have installed a newer version


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> DDR2 yes, you can get the DQ6 in DDR3 flavour tho for a tiny bit more, I think thats called the x38T, not sure.



Good to know. Thanks!



> CPU-Z rwesets your VCore???.......it never ever has for me when I have installed a newer version



Yeah, it's a "Bad Axe" thing!  
I'll bet you've never had the (dis)pleasure to operate a Version 1 "Bad Axe".
It has been the bane of my existance. But after a year I've become so fed up with it that I'm just torturing it now! (and consequently, finding out what it is/was truly capable of!) 

Fun's over now. In the market for a new board. (Only my 2nd! I'm such a n00b!)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12359789

just thought Id put this in here!!!!


----------



## mandelore (Nov 29, 2007)

plz updateth meh score


----------



## mandelore (Nov 29, 2007)

lols, soz for keep postin my score  

keep finding new ways in the bios to squeeze more outa the cpu  

tho, for a low fsb cpu, i think im hitting the cpu's fsb wall @ around 365ish, requires alot of juice into my nb etc and this fusion block dont got no water cooling linked upto it yet. 
But for an 800mhz fsb 1.6ghz proc I aint done too badly methinks  

CPU ~ 2.9Ghz, 
2900xt 935core/2400 memory, 
RAM 1160MHz @ 4/4/4/7


----------



## strick94u (Nov 29, 2007)

First run non overclocked 8800 gt oc2 from BFG 
I know its not as fast as my 2 gts were yet its faster than my old single gts 640 oc'ed ever did and I love the room it the case I will gladly trade less than 2000 points for airflow




oh and temps much better


----------



## trt740 (Nov 30, 2007)

strick94u said:


> First run non overclocked 8800 gt oc2 from BFG
> I know its not as fast as my 2 gts were yet its faster than my old single gts 640 oc'ed ever did and I love the room it the case I will gladly trade less than 2000 points for airflow
> 
> 
> ...



run baby run the shaders are the most important thing to overclock.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 30, 2007)

here is my HD3870 Sapphire but i get a go at crossfiring next week so ill keep you posted and see if i can get more out i know the memory can possibilly go further trt740 you got any modded bios'es i also managed to fit my x1950 His cooler on ther was abit of  bstard to fit but got there in the end  but it didnt show much better at all even under load was 2-3 c difference


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

Gonna be back in the benching game this weekend,,,,,I have one or two surprises for ya!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> here is my HD3870 Sapphire but i get a go at crossfiring next week so ill keep you posted and see if i can get more out i know the memory can possibilly go further trt740 you got any modded bios'es i also managed to fit my x1950 His cooler on ther was abit of  bstard to fit but got there in the end  but it didnt show much better at all even under load was 2-3 c difference



Do you have the PLL Bios fix to enable you to go beyond 862 on the core?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 30, 2007)

mine seems to clock fine until 875 then my picture scrambles then i have to reboot


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 30, 2007)

ill be going out all maxing my clocks out on my cpu aswell and ram then ill have to see what the gpu is capible of doing justice


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2007)

Is anyone updating the scores?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 30, 2007)

erocker is the man 

I just aint got the time or the energy to update anymore


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2007)

So if we started a new thread can we use your list?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> So if we started a new thread can we use your list?



No, I have given erocker my password!


----------



## strick94u (Nov 30, 2007)

well so far this thing kicks butt even though its not as fast as the 2 gts 640's were game play is smoother and better looking. I think going higher is not a problem but 76c ! think ill get a better heat sink first


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 30, 2007)

here's my 7600gt score 

4660

heres the orb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3826097


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> erocker is the man
> 
> I just aint got the time or the energy to update anymore



thats fair enough m8


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> erocker is the man
> 
> I just aint got the time or the energy to update anymore



No worries, thanks for all your good work anyways


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to start updating tonight!  By Sunday everything should be in order.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2007)

We need a master list LOL

I got 12 grand stock with my new setup CF:shadedshu

but lets see what she does after a weekend of ocing.



Alcpone thank you for your time on this thread


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok people, I'm going to go back and try to pick out the most current scores, if I missed you just repost, also just a reminder to make sure you have your current system specs filled out.  Cowie, I believe you are one that has specs missing.  Also, for screenshots, GPU-Z is good along with CPU-Z and 3d06 score with settings visible.

*Oops, this is erocker btw...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2007)

Athlon X2 3800+ @ 3.05Ghz
Radeon HD2600XT GDDR4 @ 1.1ghz core/ 1.1ghz memory

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3957552


----------



## strick94u (Dec 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Ok people, I'm going to go back and try to pick out the most current scores, if I missed you just repost, also just a reminder to make sure you have your current system specs filled out.  Cowie, I believe you are one that has specs missing.  Also, for screenshots, GPU-Z is good along with CPU-Z and 3d06 score with settings visible.
> 
> *Oops, this is erocker btw...



Who would have thought this little project would have gotten so BIG!!


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 1, 2007)

Leave my 1900 crossfire off if you come by it, I already sold it.

Here is my new setup using a 5000+ black box and an hd 3870. OS is xp catalyst is 7.10.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

Vbulliten is giving me crap.. Unless Al is logging in or something...  More updating to come..


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 1, 2007)

Cleaned up and updated... for the most part.  I know I missed some of you, (especially 8800GT owners) so let me know who you are!  There were quite a few multiple scores for people some of which were not valid, but either way we'll get up to date by Sunday.  Thanks for your cooperation.  -erocker


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks AL!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=82
  #2038 
Page 82 of 91
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=82


----------



## trt740 (Dec 1, 2007)

trt740 said:


> my quad hates this ram my e6850 loved it  I keep thinking this card is done and it keeps going



missed this one


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2007)

the score i put in post #2225 is legit.....please add it !?!

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12359789


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> the score i put in post #2225 is legit.....please add it !?!
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12359789



link dont work


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

Link works for me.... 10770 points.  Updated!


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Only thing with mine is the video card memory was running at 1003 MHz on my 11208 run. Thanks for all that you guys are doing.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Only thing with mine is the video card memory was running at 1003 MHz on my 11208 run. Thanks for all that you guys are doing.



*fixed.

Heh, I just realized, I never updated my own score...


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks man. You might want to get on updating then lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, I posted it..  I'm not going to update it untill I hit 11000.  I may need water.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Erocker, something I find slightly interesting about your score compared to mine. Your vid card clocks are slightly higher than mine were, yet I beat your graphics scores. What's up with that?


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

It has to be CPU bottleneck.  I bet if I hit 3.3ghz with my processor (not likely)  I would have your score.  Back to the water thing again...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> link dont work


I kept getting that a lot when people posted scores. It will say Project Submission Failed. I figured out that you have to logout of ORB to view it, otherwise, it tries to add it to your scores. We need to show people how to post the compare link instead. lol


----------



## mandelore (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, just to let u know my 2900 clocks are wrong on first post, its *935 core and 1200(2400) memory* not 890/1250


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 1, 2007)

Me too..its 802/2052/1026..


----------



## technicks (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is my new score.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

Whew!  What a night!  I'll be updating more today once I sober up a little.   My heaaaddddd!!!


----------



## mandelore (Dec 1, 2007)

erocker said:


> Whew!  What a night!  I'll be updating more today once I sober up a little.   My heaaaddddd!!!



hehehe.. shake it off dude and get to work


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

*Updated.   Aren't there any more people out there with 8800GT Sli?


----------



## strick94u (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok still stock cooling still stable and turn the fan up this cooler does ok hmmmmm anyway thats what my processor runs at 3.3 ghz


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

* Added Overall Top 10 and am currently working on a master list.  I'll update you shortly Strick.


----------



## technicks (Dec 1, 2007)

Vista is still a 3Dmark killer.:shadedshu I bet that if i had XP on that my score would go up to the 12000.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2007)

At your current settings you would probablly see around 11600 with XP.


----------



## technicks (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah but with my E6700 @ 3.4 it would reach 12000.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2007)

it's nice they updated the first page but.... it would be nicer if they got my second posted score that is over 3000 points higher. 

can someone look into this?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the top ten


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's nice they updated the first page but.... it would be nicer if they got my second posted score that is over 3000 points higher.
> 
> can someone look into this?



if you could track it down and provide the link or the post # it would make it a little easier on all involved in the updating!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> if you could track it down and provide the link or the post # it would make it a little easier on all involved in the updating!!!!



k, here it is.... post #2179 on page 88

can i see an update soon? i think im moving up on the top 10 and the sli categories.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright... here it is... 







OS: XP Pro SP2


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 1, 2007)

wait a second, what's this? I beat Core 2's?!? XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> wait a second, what's this? I beat Core 2's?!? XD



well, you should be beating yourself... i got over 12000 on almost the same setup.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 1, 2007)

how so? cause I got 11703 on an earlier bench, and now I'm running higher clocks.. and the score is lower..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> how so? cause I got 11703 on an earlier bench, and now I'm running higher clocks.. and the score is lower..



sometimes if your voltage or temps are too high you will loose performance.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 1, 2007)

looking great erocker, boy that was a lot of work I am sure.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 2, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> sometimes if your voltage or temps are too high you will loose performance.



my voltage has a sweet spot between 1.45V and 1.50V, on everyday use at 3.46GHz, I use 1.45V and its just fine and I do some heavy gaming.. I bump to 1.50V if OCing more and benching.. my CPU temps are 39 load max or so, my GPU loads high 50's to low 60's at 650/1000


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> looking great erocker, boy that was a lot of work I am sure.



Nah, I'm handy with cutting, copying and pasting!


----------



## technicks (Dec 2, 2007)

update:

http://img.techpowerup.org/071202/Capture012.jpg


----------



## speedsmith (Dec 2, 2007)

has anyone else seen an amd 6000+ @ 3550?

btw this is on air - the posted temps are just after completing 3dmark


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't worry about an update or anything, just fyi. I ran the 3870 with the "updated" 3dmark that only shows your score on line. I got a much higher score. I find that really interesting to see that much difference. (10,492)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey man, I think you missed my score that I posted.

Here it is http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=87

#2174


----------



## trt740 (Dec 2, 2007)

*yes mine did 3.536 to 3.557 depending on the bench on air*



speedsmith said:


> has anyone else seen an amd 6000+ @ 3550?
> 
> btw this is on air - the posted temps are just after completing 3dmark



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=21024


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2007)

*Updated.  Again, if you have been missed, let me know!  Also, I'd like to thank those of you who are using GPU-Z, it's very helpful.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah, missed my last score: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=528814&postcount=2160

no biggy, though - not much of a difference 

I'll post a xFire score for my setup once I get everything tweaked down a bit.


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice just scored 11011!  Was, lining up my screenshot, went to open speedfan (I knew I shouldn't of), and lockup!  Shit.  My fingers are too numb right now to try again. (Window open)

Just in case I lose my little note:
314 FSB
2.85v Memory 1.66d
Overvolt [En.] @ 1.325v's
Memory Cas 3 3-8-11 16
HT x 4


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice! Keeping it real with 939!     AMD FTW!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2007)

Just got me 8800GT in , did a BIOS mod on her, she did 740 on the core before mod she is now at 785/1960/1025 rock stable for 30 minutes in ATi tools Artifact scanner, am using the Accelero S1 (thanks TRT) with a 120mm and 90mm fan on it and she is flying!

Once I sort this Vista crap out and get XP on my 2nd drive am gonna do a 3D Mark 2006 run.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2007)

I think there is a lot to come with a good oc on my cpu

single card run no oc on my cpu


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

And I do believe AMD did make a winner for the quad core sector.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry to make you go nuts, but I have an improvement here!


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatty and DaMulta, can't wait to see what you guys get!  Generally, I will update things in the evening.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

Seriously, while benchmarking is all well and good its only useful for getting a general performance number, yet here you all are running the bloody thing religiously for every 10MHz more.. Ket says go out, have a beer and get laid, its much more fun


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Seriously, while benchmarking is all well and good its only useful for getting a general performance number, yet here you all are running the bloody thing religiously for every 10MHz more.. Ket says go out, have a beer and get laid, its much more fun



Yeah, I do that too.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Seriously, while benchmarking is all well and good its only useful for getting a general performance number, yet here you all are running the bloody thing religiously for every 10MHz more.. Ket says go out, have a beer and get laid, its much more fun



12, Agility - Asustek HD2900XT @ 850/900 - 11572 - E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
13, yogurt_21 - ATi HD2900XT @ 928/980 - 11568 - A64 FX-62 @ 3406.4Mhz - 262FSB


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not sure I dare say what I'm now thinking


----------



## technicks (Dec 3, 2007)

That's freaky.


----------



## technicks (Dec 3, 2007)

WTF this is weird. I am looking at my scores and i see that both scores i have listed, one for a ATI card the other Nvidia are on the 33rd place. Coincidence you might say.
I look at my G15 lcd screen and the first thing i look at is 3300Mhz.
I am going to get another new years lottery ticket with the numbers 33 in it.

OH MY GOD. It's on 33 *c to.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

i actually dont like beer, only 40%+  and I do go out, I do get laid. That's why I have a g/f  as for the benches... it's all about the numbers, I mean seriously, why even have "3DMARK" if it's not about the numbers, and why bother OCing?


----------



## technicks (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't like beer either.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Just got me 8800GT in , did a BIOS mod on her, she did 740 on the core before mod she is now at 785/1960/1025 rock stable for 30 minutes in ATi tools Artifact scanner, am using the Accelero S1 (thanks TRT) with a 120mm and 90mm fan on it and she is flying!
> 
> Once I sort this Vista crap out and get XP on my 2nd drive am gonna do a 3D Mark 2006 run.



how that cooler working out told ya it's a beast


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 3, 2007)

an update to mine...now with sapphire 3870 and everything at stock clocks..  i need a new cpu..hahah
 edit...i was using an old gpuz....it is 320 shaders...oops


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 4, 2007)

elemental... run that sucker 3-3-3-7 1T and your memory bandwidth will be like.. weeeeeeee


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2007)

OMFG!!!  Just did a 2006 run, CPU at stock, memory at stock (have not got to grips with this new Motherbaord yet), all on Vista, not XP and didnt even push the GPU to the max as this was my first run and got over 12600!!   Thats as high as I ever got with my Voltmodded 8800GTS 640MB and that wasa on XP at 710/2150 with my CPU at 4.1Gig 

Damn, once I get this mobo sorted, I can bench at 4.2Gig, together with GPU at max and on XP and I really think I can get near to 15500! well maybe 15000.....need a Quad to get any higher than that....but all in all ...well pleased, this card is a monster!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, the 8800GT is made for benchmarking. I still never noticed that much of a difference between it and my 2900XT.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OMFG!!!  Just did a 2006 run, CPU at stock, memory at stock (have not got to grips with this new Motherbaord yet), all on Vista, not XP and didnt even push the GPU to the max as this was my first run and got over 12600!!   Thats as high as I ever got with my Voltmodded 8800GTS 640MB and that wasa on XP at 710/2150 with my CPU at 4.1Gig
> 
> Damn, once I get this mobo sorted, I can bench at 4.2Gig, together with GPU at max and on XP and I really think I can get near to 16000! well maybe 15500.....need a Quad to get any higher than that....but all in all ...well pleased, this card is a monster!



Tatty with your clock you will hit more like 16500 to 1700 my cpu was at 4.0ghz and my gpu 761/1033/1955 and I hit 16239


----------



## ace80 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to Alcpone for starting this thread and to Erocker for taking over it 

Just noticed a little mistake on my latest xfire score, should be:

8, His x1800gto xfire @ 520/500 - 6804 - E6750 @ 2660mhz - stock fsb (333)

thanks again


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Tatty with your clock you will hit more like 16500 to 1700 my cpu was at 4.0ghz and my gpu 761/1033/1955 and I hit 16239



Yes but yours was with a Quad, thats good for at least an extra 1000 points.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 4, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes but yours was with a Quad, thats good for at least an extra 1000 points.



you could be right there


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2007)

A slight update to my score.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 4, 2007)

I keep asking and it keeps giving me more without a hickup


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 4, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 12, Agility - Asustek HD2900XT @ 850/900 - 11572 - E6420 @ 3200Mhz - 400FSB
> 13, yogurt_21 - ATi HD2900XT @ 928/980 - 11568 - A64 FX-62 @ 3406.4Mhz - 262FSB



subliminal messages? I've been dormant waiting for amd to make a move, and now amd has gone dormant on me! no high clocked quads till mid to late 08 lol. makining me choose between a 6400 black edition or jumping ship. and damn i hate jumping, last time I did I fell right in the water.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 4, 2007)

should I get a quad core processor or a second one of these ?


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2007)

0elemental0 said:


> an update to mine...now with sapphire 3870 and everything at stock clocks..  i need a new cpu..hahah
> edit...i was using an old gpuz....it is 320 shaders...oops



What you need is a better motherboard.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 4, 2007)

erocker said:


> What you need is a better motherboard.



haha..very true....i want to go quad...but i have never liked intel boxes.  so that leaves phenom, at a performance disadvantage currently.  so i am just waiting to see what happens.  the q6600 is tempting.....but then the side of me that has never had an intel box comes out.  I even used cyrix back in the day instead of intel...a whopping 200 mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2007)

strick94u said:


> should I get a quad core processor or a second one of these ?



A quad but not a wolfdale, wait till late Jan and bag yourseld a Yorkfield 45nm quad.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 4, 2007)

just OC your current rig elemental.. that sucker can do 3.0ghz with ease, and depending on your memory.. 560MHz @ 1T.. the x2 939's were great for what they were.. I miss mine. lol


----------



## strick94u (Dec 5, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> A quad but not a wolfdale, wait till late Jan and bag yourseld a Yorkfield 45nm quad.



From what I understand this 680i wont run the new quads when they come out and I would like to see a 680i ar versions overclocks with the q6600 if anyone has one. My old a1 board was not suposed to run it at anything over stock clocks.I just would hate to toss away another 300 dollars.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2007)

strick94u said:


> From what I understand this 680i wont run the new quads when they come out and I would like to see a 680i ar versions overclocks with the q6600 if anyone has one. My old a1 board was not suposed to run it at anything over stock clocks.I just would hate to toss away another 300 dollars.



Fair point and yep your right, the 680i will support dial core 45nm chips (Penryn) but not the Quads at the moment, I think some 680's overclock wolfdales pretty well but others seem to fall a bit flat, you can get some pretty cheap but decent overclocking P35's now that would set you up nicely for Yorkfield.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2007)

C'mon people, all these new cards out and I'm not seeing any benchies?  Some of you have to have x38 systems with GT's in Sli?!  I'm suprised no one has beaten HeavyH2O yet!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 6, 2007)

erocker said:


> C'mon people, all these new cards out and I'm not seeing any benchies?  Some of you have to have x38 systems with GT's in Sli?!  I'm suprised no one has beaten HeavyH2O yet!


well update me bro last page I moved up a notch or two


----------



## strick94u (Dec 6, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Fair point and yep your right, the 680i will support dial core 45nm chips (Penryn) but not the Quads at the moment, I think some 680's overclock wolfdales pretty well but others seem to fall a bit flat, you can get some pretty cheap but decent overclocking P35's now that would set you up nicely for Yorkfield.



The p35 I sold my Brother-in-law clocked my old e 6300 to 3.5 ghz something this 680i would not do. but at the moment if you want sli p35/p38 dont do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2007)

strick94u said:


> The p35 I sold my Brother-in-law clocked my old e 6300 to 3.5 ghz something this 680i would not do. but at the moment if you want sli p35/p38 dont do it.



SLI can be done on p35, x38, x48, and several other NON nvidia boards that have 2 or more 16x pci-e slots. the driver is hard to find and only works in XP. i have seen it with my own eyes. nvidia is also very pissed that it's circulating.  the "publisher" has been legally notified to cease all development and deployment of the driver. (all it is, is a hacked 8X.XX version of the original nvidia forceware driver.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 6, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> SLI can be done on p35, x38, x48, and several other NON nvidia boards that have 2 or more 16x pci-e slots. the driver is hard to find and only works in XP. i have seen it with my own eyes. nvidia is also very pissed that it's circulating.  the "publisher" has been legally notified to cease all development and deployment of the driver. (all it is, is a hacked 8X.XX version of the original nvidia forceware driver.



That would be great I was looking at a maximus board today and wondering why no crossfire or sli what a shame:shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm disappointed with my new card this 8800 gt will do 730/1750/1021 and thats it I can tell by how it's running it needs more voltage but still I cannot believe the crap shaders i have they should atleast do 1800. Granted thats 130 mghz on the on the core 250 mghz on the shaders and 242 mghz increase on the memory which is still okay but not the same as my prior evga card. I'm going to wait a few weeks then flash the bios.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 6, 2007)

Alcapone please update my score!

8800GT BFG OC2 at 729 core 1808 shaders and 2074 memory on an E4300 overclocked to 3Ghz with 2GB RAM, stock cooler, no mods:

*12,396*


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, gonna have to step up the benching a bit to keep up with trt740.

Here is my best to date on the stock EVGA 8800 GT SC card (no BIOS volt mod yet).

755/1900/2050

16068

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3973684


----------



## erocker (Dec 6, 2007)

Thread will be updated by 10:00pm CST.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, 14,361.....still a long way to go, not got to grips yet with all the options on this fookin motherboard but I am getting there slowly, this is a conservative 3D Mark run, am kind of testing for stability as I overclock the motherboard/CPU, each time I get to a reasonable level I do a 2006 run so this is only at 750/1000 on the 8800GT (lots more in there yet but there are so many PCI-E voltage options on this board I dont wanna get it wrong and fu*k up the gfx card by overclocking it too much yet) and I think the CPU was at 4.05Gig......watch this space, I am sure there is 800-1000 points left in her yet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

OK, a small improvement......that puts me in 4th place any card single card score.....more to come, ohhhh and top placed single card score with a dual core, just need these Yorkfields to arrive now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Hmm, gonna have to step up the benching a bit to keep up with trt740.
> 
> Here is my best to date on the stock EVGA 8800 GT SC card (no BIOS volt mod yet).
> 
> ...



It's all in the Quad, his is running in excess of 4Gig.....whats your 6700 at?


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry about no update, I got hit with a bunch of snow again!  I'm in a new house and there is waaayyy too much shoveling to do.  Everything will be updated by the weekend, I'm going to be doing a "Antec 900 Cable Management and install" thread with pics.  It's quite tough hiding all those cables of my Pc&Power 750, but I have it pretty clean.  I'm just going to start over from scratch (add lights, etc), to show how cable management can be done with the case.  Anyway, that's going to take me some time, so sorry if I'm not updating every half hour.  But the guide will be cool!


----------



## technicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Well the Q6600 G0 arived today so playtime tonight.
To bad i have to work tomorrow.
Have to download most of the stuff because i just did a new install.


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> It's all in the Quad, his is running in excess of 4Gig.....whats your 6700 at?


4125GHz its in the ORB 

I wish I could get 4GHz


----------



## Oliver (Dec 7, 2007)

*Better 'n better*

Here's another

to make a long story short: changed the cpu settings to 440*8 which gives a 3520 cpu, mem running at 4-4-4-12 at 2.1 V hd 2900xt 512 clocked at 850/1050 (anything higher crashez) gained 10points 






Pretty good for air???!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2007)

Am on air as well.....@ 4.35Gig....but thats a nice score for a 2900XT on a dual core


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2007)

Just ran my first benchmark on my new 8800 gts...was hesitant to buy it from my friend, but looking at the score I'm glad I did...

BFG 8800gts 704/1023, Q6600 3.42ghz


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2007)

Please add me to the list....


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2007)

I believe this run makes me the highest scoring 8800gts, and sandwiched b/t some GTX and GT's. This is at 710/1025, and my Q6600@3.5ghz. I included cpu-z and gpu-z in the screenie...


----------



## speedsmith (Dec 8, 2007)

*new card*

just got this xfx 8800 gtx xxx, 

this makes me the highest amd processor on the list... for now


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 8, 2007)

Thought I'd do just one more tonight...went up a couple hundred points...Up to number 5!!  Please add me to the list!!


----------



## technicks (Dec 8, 2007)

New cpu. New score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2007)

here is my second system. not bad results either.

e6700@3.4ghz, 1.46v
2x8800gt 512mb evga superclocked SLI @ 700/1000/1750
evga 680i A1

another one for the first page, my other system is currently 3rd overall and 2nd in SLI.


----------



## technicks (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice

Which stepping E6700 do you have?

Oh i see the B1.

I had the B2 and could not get any further then 3.3 stable. So i sold it and got the Q6600.
How far can you go on that B1?

So


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2007)

technicks said:


> Nice
> 
> Which stepping E6700 do you have?
> 
> Oh i see the B1.



it's for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## technicks (Dec 8, 2007)

Put it up for sale here.
I will bet it will be gone in no time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2007)

technicks said:


> Put it up for sale here.
> I will bet it will be gone in no time.



its been on here for over a month. nothing yet.


----------



## technicks (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry m8
For how much?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2007)

technicks said:


> Sorry m8
> For how much?



i was asking $170. there is a e6600 on here for $180, so i figured mine would sell quick. trades considered.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45197


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

OK...update. i just broke 15k with the SLI'ed GT 512 cards and my e6700

15085

e6700@3.5ghz@1.5v  2xEVGA 8800gt SC 512mb@720/1000/1800

UPDATE MY POSITION PLEASE!!! thanks.

going for 16k now.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you sure that's Sli?  It says disabled in GPU-Z.  I know you can get better numbers than that before I update you?! 

-erocker.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Are you sure that's Sli?  It says disabled in GPU-Z.  I know you can get better numbers than that before I update you?!
> 
> -erocker.



every version of gpu-z has said disabled when in fact it is enabled. there is almost a 3000 point difference if i disable sli in the control panel. SLI in enabled for sure. this happens on both of my vista X64 machines. i cant get it to boot over 3.5ghz and it wont bench over 720 on the video cards.... i'd say this is max on this setup. remember... i have 2 machines... this is my dual core e6700 machine, not my q6600/2x8800ultra setup.

THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Thought I'd do just one more tonight...went up a couple hundred points...Up to number 5!!  Please add me to the list!!



Need your vid. card clocks please.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> A slight update to my score.



GPU-Z and CPU-Z screenshot please.
-erocker


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok things are updated.  When you post screens please have CPU-Z, GPU-Z, and 3dScore all visible.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 9, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ok things are updated.  When you post screens please have CPU-Z, GPU-Z, and 3dScore all visible.



You didn't get mine post #2320


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2007)

@fitseries3

your cpu score seems kind of low  or is it just me


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

That's probablly why I didn't update it.  Updated anyways.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

You have not got mine at Post 2339 on there either


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

Oops! I missed the whole page!  I will update in the morning... which it already is here.  Gnite!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Need your vid. card clocks please.



712mhz/1020....thanks!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 9, 2007)

Cpu z seems to not catch the proper cpu speed anymore mine was @ 3350 we should use version 139 or b4 maybe?


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Cpu z seems to not catch the proper cpu speed anymore mine was @ 3350 we should use version 139 or b4 maybe?



you need to disable the CE1 in the bios so it wont show with X6


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Cpu z seems to not catch the proper cpu speed anymore mine was @ 3350 we should use version 139 or b4 maybe?



You also need to use version 1.42


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @fitseries3
> 
> your cpu score seems kind of low  or is it just me



it's a b1 e6700. that's all its got, unless you know some trick i dont know. im running vista x64.


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it's a b1 e6700. that's all its got, unless you know some trick i dont know. im running vista x64.


idk if its vista but im not saying your OC is low just the score fot that speed is, what is you mem speed at ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> idk if its vista but im not saying your OC is low just the score fot that speed is, what is you mem speed at ?



~1100mhz@5-4-4-12-2t@2.35v

should i change something?

EDIT: your right, the cpu score should be around 3400. any ideas?


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> ~1100mhz@5-4-4-12-2t@2.35v
> 
> should i change something?



wait let me see something brb going to reboot , but that looks good ??

EDIT: might be vista ? not sure nut idk about 3400 but im going to check something out


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

Updated, fitseries I think I'm waiting on your final score?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

erocker said:


> Updated, fitseries I think I'm waiting on your final score?



im trying to get another run. 3dmark06 keeps crashing.


----------



## erocker (Dec 9, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> im trying to get another run. 3dmark06 keeps crashing.



Upped your CPU voltage yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 9, 2007)

erocker said:


> Upped your CPU voltage yet?



currently @3.6ghz@1.55v and still crashing in cpu test. im pretty confident i could break the 16k mark if i could get this thing to run right.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok.... got it... 

15575

e6700@3.6ghz@1.56v 400x9(1600QDR) ram @1066mhz@5-5-5-15-2t@2.3v
2x evga 8800gt SC 512mb SLI @725/1000/1812

thats it until i put the q6600 in this machine.

update please! thanks Erocker/alcapone!!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice score!  Will update after I go satisfy my woman! It won't take long.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

erocker said:


> Nice score!  Will update after I go satisfy my woman! It won't take long.



Obviously it didnt take long as you have updated!   Could you change my proccie to an E6850 not Q as it's not a quad, so by my reckoning I have the fastest single card score on a dual core?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn frigid Ice Queen!    .....Updated for Tatty.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> It's all in the Quad, his is running in excess of 4Gig.....whats your 6700 at?




Well, the CPU net score in 3Dmark06 is weighted so that a 4.0 GHz dual core nets about 2000 points and the quads 4000 points. Gets the quad based PC's a good advantage.

There is a cool little tool to see how it affects your score, here:

http://nickfire.com/files/3DMark2006Calculator1.2.zip


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 12, 2007)

Update my score again please! 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4059943 

Score : 12782

CPU : E4300 @ 3.15Ghz
GPU: BFG OC2 8800GT @ 740 core 1035 memory.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 12, 2007)

erocker said:


> Nice score!  Will update after I go satisfy my woman! It won't take long.



Did you buy her some shoes or something?


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Did you buy her some shoes or something?



Um... no.  Just think pr0n.


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2007)

Gee, no Phenom scores yet?  I don't blame any of you.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 13, 2007)

I posted a stock one


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

*8800 gts 512mb first run*

8800 gts seems to be a waste if ya have a gt 






It will do 17000 or near that


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2007)

Let me know your "final" run, then I'll update.  Seriously, how much higher do you think you can get?  Old drivers there?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> Let me know your "final" run, then I'll update.  Seriously, how much higher do you think you can get?  Old drivers there?



With a after market cooler I would say 17100 to 17500. If I had my old ultra extreme I could run my quad at 4.050 but I can't but If I did it would go higher. Whats with the eye roll. The card overheating and failing the 3dmarks on the last test it appears my shaders will go over 2000 and my core at or near 800 with after market cooling.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 14, 2007)

think ill run the gts with the gt to see what will happen same gpu and mem so it should work.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

strick94u said:


> think ill run the gts with the gt to see what will happen same gpu and mem so it should work.



do you think it will sli?


----------



## strick94u (Dec 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> do you think it will sli?



I don't see why not the formula has allways been gpu and mem needs to match worth a shot. mine due in tomorrow after noon so......


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I don't see why not the formula has allways been gpu and mem needs to match worth a shot. mine due in tomorrow after noon so......



That would be cool if it works.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> With a after market cooler I would say 17100 to 17500. If I had my old ultra extreme I could run my quad at 4.050 but I can't but If I did it would go higher. Whats with the eye roll. The card overheating and failing the 3dmarks on the last test it appears my shaders will go over 2000 and my core at or near 800 with after market cooling.



I gave the rolleyes because that's a damn good score already for your first run!  Do you want me to add it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 14, 2007)

WTF? i only get 17897 out of my 2xultra's with my q6600@3.6ghz. whats the secret? whats this about gpu and memory matching?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 14, 2007)

score for my xFire setup:





not too bad, IMO, considering how much this friggin P4 is noosing the two GPUs, and they're running in x8 mode due to chipset limitations.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 14, 2007)

crossfire cards really only run at 8x anyways don't they?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> crossfire cards really only run at 8x anyways don't they?


Nope. It depends on the chipset. On Intel, 975X and ICFX3200 run at 8x+8x, P965 and P35 run at 16x+4x, and X38 (and the upcoming X48) at 16x+16x.

On AMD, 580X and 790X run at 16x+16x for 2 cards. All others are 8x+8x.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> I gave the rolleyes because that's a damn good score already for your first run!  Do you want me to add it?



na not sure i'm even keeping it my current 8800 gt is very close to it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> WTF? i only get 17897 out of my 2xultra's with my q6600@3.6ghz. whats the secret? whats this about gpu and memory matching?



It's the shaders they are runing a bunch faster and the gpu is inhanced.Plus my q6600 was runing at 4.05ghz That last bench is a 24/7 clock.


----------



## g30rg1e (Dec 14, 2007)

anyone know how far these cards have been pushed on air, i'm reluctant to go any further without someone else having gone there first 







If i was still running a Quad, recon i could have got a reasonable score but not bad for a core2.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2007)

Pretty good!  I'll update it tonight.  Yeah, a quad would help your cause, but a different motherboard might as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> With a after market cooler I would say 17100 to 17500. If I had my old ultra extreme I could run my quad at 4.050 but I can't but If I did it would go higher. Whats with the eye roll. The card overheating and failing the 3dmarks on the last test it appears my shaders will go over 2000 and my core at or near 800 with after market cooling.



Have you got the new beta drivers on from Nvidia? also, is that the max you can get on the core?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have you got the new beta drivers on from Nvidia? also, is that the max you can get on the core?



na


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2007)

trt740 said:


> na



The new beta drivers were released for the GTS, the drivers on the CD with the cards I think were a supplimental to support the card initially:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21.html


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Have you got the new beta drivers on from Nvidia? also, is that the max you can get on the core?



no my gpu will do 800/2000/2200+ having trouble getting my cpu to run at 4.0ghz stable with my new cooler will get back to you.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is my first run on my new BFG 8800GT....


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 14, 2007)

Congrats, Paulieg! Glad you finally got your toy, looks like you're gonna have fun with it!

I feel proud to know that I helped contribute to it's purchase (if even in the most miniscule of ways!) BTW, everything arrived in great shape. Thanks for the Nostromo!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Here this is a little better and I can go higher yet don't post it yet*



Tatty_One said:


> Have you got the new beta drivers on from Nvidia? also, is that the max you can get on the core?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2007)

Looking good there......17000 FTW!


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2007)

Do better than 17008 and you have the top spot!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 15, 2007)

run #2 beats the old card I will bump it up a bit more later and I hate you guys with the quad cores keep knocking me down  this things runs super cool and steady @ 55c under full load plus it came with crysis which to me is like a 50.00 rebate


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

Why aren't you using the latest cpu-z? http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/862/CPU-Z_v1.42.html


----------



## strick94u (Dec 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Why aren't you using the latest cpu-z? http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/862/CPU-Z_v1.42.html



I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed?


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

It will probablly fix your little bug.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 15, 2007)

My second run. I believe this puts me in 10th overall, and 4th in single nvidia cards. Please update me on the list. I know she's got more....


----------



## strick94u (Dec 15, 2007)

still has room and running nice and cool


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Here is my first run on my new BFG 8800GT....



Paul that things hitting high 70c ish correct with stock cooling


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Post this for now please I'm hitting a wall*



trt740 said:


>


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Do better than 17008 and you have the top spot!



Thats my spot.....very soon


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats my spot.....very soon


I hope to be near there in the near future as well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I hope to be near there in the near future as well.



Lol but for different reasons   I have an 8800GTS on the way and a Quad.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol but for different reasons   I have an 8800GTS on the way and a Quad.


If all goes well, I have a 1GB GT on the way.  

Really need to get a quad tho.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2007)

probably tomorrow i`ll beat that 17008 score.........


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> If all goes well, I have a 1GB GT on the way.
> 
> Really need to get a quad tho.



Only One?  your being done m8


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 15, 2007)

you really only need 1 8800GT lol.. I have a single GTX and it chews through everything max AA/AF/Res/etc


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 15, 2007)

9765 with my new 3870


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol but for different reasons   I have an 8800GTS on the way and a Quad.



changed your mind LOL


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> changed your mind LOL



No but it was free so I thought I would take it, keep for a week then sell.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 15, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> 9765 with my new 3870



Not enough cpu, these things are very cpu dependent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> you really only need 1 8800GT lol.. I have a single GTX and it chews through everything max AA/AF/Res/etc



No I need 3.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 15, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> 9765 with my new 3870



You need to OC that CPU a bit more


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

final runs until 9800gtx.

q6600@3.6 with ultra's in sli OCed to 660/1100/1630 gets a 3dmark06 score of 17876

q6600@3.6 with GT 's in sli OCed to  740/1000/1850 gets a 3dmark06 score of 17288

notice how close they are.

UPDATE PLEASE!

thanks.

FYI>>> for sale, 2x 8800ultra's, 1x 8800gtx


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 15, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> You need to OC that CPU a bit more



I'll up it more then .  Does vista effect the score much?, my 8800gts 320MB ran over 10k in xp so I was looking at that or better


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup, with Vista there is a 400-600 point hit.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2007)

Almost to the FX62


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 15, 2007)

man, I really got to get rid of this P4 

few more months . . .


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

Why is it, that under Al's account there are more pages for this thread than in my account?  That score is looking better D!  Getting the 9700 B.E. anytime soon?


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2007)

Updated, except those of you that I'm waiting on "final" scores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

someone needs to get the LN2 going. every score would be over 22k for sure. the guys over an xtremesystems would kill us all.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry  mandelore 






Going to try for more.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> someone needs to get the LN2 going. every score would be over 22k for sure. the guys over an xtremesystems would kill us all.



QX9650 @ LN2 + HD2900XT CF + Cellshock PC14400 + Blitz Xtreme for a few hours with me tomorrow....


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 15, 2007)

Upped proc to 2.8, getting into the 10k mark now, 10179

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4199103


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> QX9650 @ LN2 + HD2900XT CF + Cellshock PC14400 + Blitz Xtreme for a few hours with me tomorrow....



Ahhhhh but if it isnt yours does it really count?  Anyone could go to an overclocking convention, put their hand on the hardware and switch the "on" button and say they have hit 29000 3D Mark 2006 points with ease


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 15, 2007)

Have you ever done it by your self from scratch?
Believe me it`s not easy at all....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Have you ever done it by your self from scratch?
> Believe me it`s not easy at all....



Not by myself, I helped on a UK rig back in 2003 to attack the 3D Mark 2001 record (didnt get it! but I blame them because I was on holiday when they attempted it), things were a little simpler then....but yes, I am aware of the HUGE amount of work and preperation that goes into setting a rig up for extreme overclocking....it's not nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

if k|ingp|in posted here... we'd all be F***ed.

QX9650@5.5ghz on LN2 and 3x8800ultra's OC'ed on LN2.  <---- no one here can even get close to that.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2007)

Well that looks like all she will do for now. There are more settings, but I'm sick and don't want to mess with it anymore for now.

New BIOS 1.1 fixed alot of issues.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> if k|ingp|in posted here... we'd all be F***ed.
> 
> QX9650@5.5ghz on LN2 and 3x8800ultra's OC'ed on LN2.  <---- no one here can even get close to that.



Probably because noone has tried, if you get the right components "donated" and have LOTS of time on your hands it's not beyond some's capabilities, it costs a fortune but most people around the world record marks get their equipment given to them, some even do not even work but channel all their spare time into this, it's more than a hobby to them, it's more of a way of life!

I have a busy job, a family and even a granddaughter, there are many more things to my life than just this which is why I am not dedicated, dont get me wrong, I am not saying the "Pro's" have not got a life, they just choose to give many more hours each week to the "art" than I am willing to do, but hey, I am happy 

Edit:  If he posted here why would we all be ,as you say "Fuc*!ed???? Most of the members at that site dont overclock and better or worse than anyone else, just because he is a regular member there does not mean they are all fuc*!ed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Probably because noone has tried, if you get the right components "donated" and have LOTS of time on your hands it's not beyond some's capabilities, it costs a fortune but most people around the world record marks get their equipment given to them, some even do not even work but channel all their spare time into this, it's more than a hobby to them, it's more of a way of life!
> 
> I have a busy job, a family and even a granddaughter, there are many more things to my life than just this which is why I am not dedicated, dont get me wrong, I am not saying the "Pro's" have not got a life, they just choose to give many more hours each week to the "art" than I am willing to do, but hey, I am happy
> 
> Edit:  If he posted here why would we all be ,as you say "Fuc*!ed???? Most of the members at that site dont overclock and better or worse than anyone else, just because he is a regular member there does not mean they are all fuc*!ed



well, i didn't mean it like that. i meant that our current scores would be far off from the upper 20k that he can hit. yes it would be nice if someone donated some stuff for some of us to play with, but we aren't as lucky as some people are. i have to buy all of my stuff just like everyone else. it was hard enough on my wallet to get what i have. 

just check my system specs and you can see i've spent more than a lot of people on my stuff. im not bragging, i know it's hard to pay $600 for a GPU, let alone 2 or 3. some of us have the money, and others have luck, while the typical person has to wheel and deal their way up and it takes a lot of work to get there. on that note... i have a GTX that i'll sell for $425. new in the box.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, those of you with G92 GTS's use these new drivers. *DOWNLOAD*

* Well... they are supposed to be 169.25's, but right now Nvidia is only listing the 169.21's.  ?!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 16, 2007)

> well, i didn't mean it like that. i meant that our current scores would be far off from the upper 20k that he can hit. yes it would be nice if someone donated some stuff for some of us to play with, but we aren't as lucky as some people are. i have to buy all of my stuff just like everyone else. it was hard enough on my wallet to get what i have.



asides to that - when you're given new hardware to toy with, or it's been donated to you - you don't really care that much about it's fate.

Unless you've got a deep pocket, the vast majority of us that pay what is considered quite a bit of money by our standards for hardware are a bit more conservative - especially when the component is brand new.  Just for example, I know for sure I could get thie P4 over 4.6GHz (which would be well over 50% OC) and stable, with a little extra money and time, but I'm very leary about torching it cause I don't have the funds just yet to replace the CPU.

. . . I can't fault those people for that, though; it's what they enjoy doing, and in many ways it helps us out.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 16, 2007)

alright so phenom is underwhelming, I think i'm halfway to jumping ship, already bid on a q6700,q6600 (G0), x38 mobo, and p35 mobo on ebay (not I dont think i'll get them all, but hopefully one cpu and mobo will come out of it lol) should come to anywhere from 230-350 depending on what I actually win. but i can sell my fx (150-200$ depending on my luck) my M2R32-MVP (80-100$) and some corsair xms ddr 550 I have laying around collecting dust. those babies should get me 80-100$ due to them being the fastest ddr corsair ever made. so worst case 310$, best 400$

with my 2900 being so bottlenecked I've never seen its potential and being I can hit above 1GHZ core on it, via my cooling and voltage methods, I think i might just be able to challenge you guys with the gt's and g92 based gts's especially being a 4GHZ quad paired with an 1GHZ clocked r600 typically hits 16500 in 06.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Well...  I'm excited!  I hope you win the q6600 and the x38!  Get another 2900, get it all hooked up to your water loop and you will be number 1 here no doubt.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Well...  I'm excited!  I hope you win the q6600 and the x38!  Get another 2900, get it all hooked up to your water loop and you will be number 1 here no doubt.



already got my x38, just for the yorkfield now 

so im hoping also to be setting some nice scores.

@ yogurt, which method u using for voltage management? u hardmodded ur card or just bios?

i have my card 950mhz 3dmark stable atm, but need more voltage


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

What x38's are you guys looking at?  I'm buying myself a new mobo for Christmas, but I don't know which 38 to get (I like Asus), or wait for the 780i's?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 16, 2007)

, nice score lol, overclock that phenom


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

It seems that this is all she has, but is rock stable. That's the odd part, maxed out and stable.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 16, 2007)

hmm, it might not be the cpu, but rather something is holding you back, you got the latest bios?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, and that helped alot. Before on stock bios if I went 1 clock over it would lock, and somtimes boot. 1.1 has helped alot.

They had a beta OC bios that gave alot of new options, but I would get a bad CMOS checksom error with it.


Do you see my HT speed? LOL


I do belive that it would be smoking fast at 3Ghz.


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 16, 2007)

Last attempt, 10210 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4213442


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my contribution I use a 32" HDTV for my monitor for now so res is at 1280 x 768 my rig is on air cooling only also.I believe that i have a little more headroom with this current config,will test further.I know the low res sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> What x38's are you guys looking at?  I'm buying myself a new mobo for Christmas, but I don't know which 38 to get (I like Asus), or wait for the 780i's?



I can recommend mine....it's a delight to use, stable as a rock and I can now get 4.4Gig!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 16, 2007)

@mandelore mine is a bios voltage mod (just a .1v boost) plus ati tool, i just need it to hit the speed in 2d mode, then after I set the clocks ati tool will hold the voltages. current max is 1.1GHZ!!! but you'll see that soon enough, looks like by next week I'll be back in the game.

@tatty yeah I'm actually bidding on tht board as well as a gigabyte p35, I'm a bit partial to gigabyte on intel setups, well them and foxconn, but I haven't run an intel on a foxconn since the pentium 2 days lol.

@erocker, actually for cpu I've phase change a modded vapochill classic capable of running 170watts (most recent mod) at -7C full load, -10c idle. so the water is on the gpu and with a 95w tdp of the quads, i dont think there'll be too much an issue, if there is i could put the quad on water and phase the 2900, that could be real interesting. hmmmm.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

yogurt_21 I passed you up

I wonder what it would do with yout phase

If it ever gets cold around here 10F or so(May have to wait untill Jan)then I will set my machine up in the cold window with a box fan.

You should be able to hit 3.3 on that FX-62 on water.

With the phase on the video card you should be able to hit 1Ghz on the GPU. That would give a better score for you IMO.

Nail polish that video card and hook up that phase


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 16, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> It seems that this is all she has, but is rock stable. That's the odd part, maxed out and stable.



I read some reviews on the MSI board, it seems to be similar in performance to what I have in the fact it goes to a certain point and just stops. The Gigabyte 790fx and Asus are suppose to oc higher.

BTW what is the cpu score?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 16, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> well, i didn't mean it like that. i meant that our current scores would be far off from the upper 20k that he can hit. yes it would be nice if someone donated some stuff for some of us to play with, but we aren't as lucky as some people are. i have to buy all of my stuff just like everyone else. it was hard enough on my wallet to get what i have.
> 
> just check my system specs and you can see i've spent more than a lot of people on my stuff. im not bragging, i know it's hard to pay $600 for a GPU, let alone 2 or 3. some of us have the money, and others have luck, while the typical person has to wheel and deal their way up and it takes a lot of work to get there. on that note... i have a GTX that i'll sell for $425. new in the box.



What I have most respect for is the good scores on people's 24x7 everyday rigs. Suicide LN2 runs with volt modded cards running on the ragged edge is entertaining to show the potential of the cards. Kind of a nice "What if", but does not respresent what the systems can really deliver. Systems tweaks that ruin every day usage, no network card, services shut down, and  LOD tweaks are things that do not translate very well to realworld performance. So, the results you see here are more relevant to what most of us could hope to accomplish. That is why I enjoy perusing threads like this to see what real people on real systems can do.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

vaperstylz said:


> Here's my contribution I use a 32" HDTV for my monitor for now so res is at 1280 x 768 my rig is on air cooling only also.I believe that i have a little more headroom with this current config,will test further.I know the low res sucks but it is what it is.



I cannot post your score at that resolution.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

#*(%*^#%*(_#^%*(#^%#

I just did a run on 3D06 with my HD2900PRO clocked at 900HMZ!!! ON THE STOCK COOLER


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2007)

AAAhhhhhh!!! Where's the ORB?!!!!!  Btw, you gettin a B.E. Phenom?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know yet, I have added a key so there is no need to do the web again.

It was artifacting a little...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

Errrm I hit 1202 and locked when I opened up GPU-Z LOL

I passed and failed at the same time against JC316 hahaha


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in the top ten!!!!!! With AMD/ATi hahahahaha


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2007)

What about CF ?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 17, 2007)

i would need to flash the card and put it in my system. It's been sitting on my desk LOL.

This was also done at PCi-E8x, I don't have my card in the 16x slot


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy HT link!!!  Updated!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> yogurt_21 I passed you up
> 
> I wonder what it would do with yout phase
> 
> ...



3.28 on water 3.4 on phase on the fx, but I was talking what the phase could do with a kentsfield quad. and i hit 1.1GHZ gpu on water, but thats all to come the problem is at 1.1GHZ the 3d06 score is roughtly the same as it is at 930MHZ lol. damn bottlnecks.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 17, 2007)

I could hit 3.4 for about 20secs on my FX-64 LOL/

I really need to water cool my video cards.

When are you planing on going intel?


----------



## strick94u (Dec 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> Holy HT link!!!  Updated!



Another update? My post 2423  please update me


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 17, 2007)

as soon as my fx and mobo sell, they're listed now, and I've already been bidding on the mobo and cpu, just a matter of time now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> as soon as my fx and mobo sell, they're listed now, and I've already been bidding on the mobo and cpu, just a matter of time now.



What you going for?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm about to order a q6600, 2gb Crucial Ballistix pc8500, and an eVGA 780i board to put together when I get back from FLA.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## strick94u (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> I'm about to order a q6600, 2gb Crucial Ballistix pc8500, and an eVGA 780i board to put together when I get back from FLA.  I can't wait!!!



kinda excites me to hurry we want the results. Is that ddr3? or 2


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

DDR2, thank God.  I didn't know if the 780i's were to have DDR2, 3 or both.  DDR2 1200 is standard on the thing.  I was considering this or the X38, but with ATi commiting to only the hd3xxx series this year the choice was obvious.  I can't believe I'm going to have an Intel/Nvidia rig.:shadedshu  Bah, so what, it's going to be fast!  I'm turning the tables on my GTS, I'm going bottlenecked one way to the other.

*Thinking, if I Sli'd 2 640mb GTS's at 700+cores with this new setup it may be very good!  I hope the 780i chipset scales in SLi a lot better, and by the way tri-sli "supposedly works", regular sli may finally be scaling as well as Crossfire if not better.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 18, 2007)

I just saw where evga is doing a step up to thev 780 89 bucks sounds freaking good to me


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

9, Lt JWS - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 12221 - E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
10, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 900/1153 - 12118 - Phenom 9500 @ 2596.3Mhz - 236FSB

I find it funny that you have to have a Intel chip clocked this high to top my score


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder what it would be if Jaws had his card at 900/1150?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 9, Lt JWS - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 850/1000 - 12221 - E6750 @ 3607Mhz - 450.9FSB
> 10, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 900/1153 - 12118 - Phenom 9500 @ 2596.3Mhz - 236FSB
> 
> I find it funny that you have to have a Intel chip clocked this high to top my score



Well couple of things.  One your gfx is overclocked, two you have 4 cores vs 2 cores....doesn't take a genius to figure out 4 is greater than 2.  So I'm going to take a guess and say your phenom overclocked is like a 4 ish ghz core 2 duo.  That's a guesstament...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

1, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 877/1197 - 14452 - Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
2, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB

These are only 2 grand away from me. I think if I got this CPU up to 3.0Ghz I would be very close.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Errrm I hit 1202 and locked when I opened up GPU-Z LOL
> 
> I passed and failed at the same time against JC316 hahaha



Aren't you running dual cards? You just barely bounced me lol, you need to figure out how to get the phenom to around 3.4GHZ.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 1, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 877/1197 - 14452 - Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
> 2, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
> 
> These are only 2 gand away from me. I think if I got this CPU up to 3.0Ghz I would be very close.



Whats a gand?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 1, trt740 - ATi HD2900XT @ 877/1197 - 14452 - Q6600 @ 4041.1Mhz - 449FSB
> 2, allen337 - Sapphire HD2900XT @ 833/981 - 13923 - Q6600 @ 3555.2Mhz - 395FSB
> 
> These are only 2 gand away from me. I think if I got this CPU up to 3.0Ghz I would be very close.



Uh, there is the clock speed difference in the cards.  I think looking at cpu scores would be best here to compare Phenom and Core 2.  And I think he means grand  (Btw....that's like trying to improve by 14%...so 14% bump in total system speed, if you're trying to make that up on cpu alone, I think more than 3ghz would be necessary to overtake one of them)


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Whats a gand?


1000 points



JC316 said:


> Aren't you running dual cards? You just barely bounced me lol, you need to figure out how to get the phenom to around 3.4GHZ.



Not in this test. My 2ed card is sitting on my desk at the moment.


Reading up on NB before I try for more with my quad. It's 100% stable(as of right now) at the moment at that speed.



kwchang007 said:


> Uh, there is the clock speed difference in the cards.  I think looking at cpu scores would be best here to compare Phenom and Core 2.  And I think he means grand  (Btw....that's like trying to improve by 14%...so 14% bump in total system speed, if you're trying to make that up on cpu alone, I think more than 3ghz would be necessary to overtake one of them)



I said close. There's no way to tell unless it is done.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok i'm sorry I should have been able to figure that typo out as many as I make


----------



## JC316 (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 1000 points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! The Phenom could be a beast if they would overclock.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

You have to learn how to do BS as I have read....it's kind of hard.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=167447&page=10


> Warning: Verbose post ahead.
> 
> I wanted to quickly explain AM2+ - 790FX overclocking.
> 
> ...





> Ok some fresh info for you:
> 
> K10 has totally independent clock control over CPU-NB and CPU core. In the DFI bios you will see the following under CPU features.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

Boy my HT link is slow, going to go for more CPU before I try and turn up the NB and Ht speed.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice OC D!!!  Push it man, push it!!!  Yeah, what is up with the ht link?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

almost, getting memory errors LOL it's at 1080Mhz DDR2800Mhz


Read above about the HT and BS.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG, almost 3ghz!  You are making me an AMD believer once again!!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I think you want the NB multi at 5... ?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

I think there is more, I will be back.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

Oo it's gettting harder to go for more....going to try again.

20Mhz from 3Ghz


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

I've heard they need 1.5 to do 3ghz.. on some chips.  That may also be with the older drivers or bios or whatever.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

So, since we're all AMD happy right now... Where's nflescher's scores???


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

2.98 is as high as she will go will all kinds of errors. There are more settings to try.

I need to try more settings to see if there is a way to work around this. also it seems when you get that high, the memory control can't hang with 900+Mhz memory.(At least with the divider)

I'm about to see if this is stable






Now we can say tho that 3ghz will not take a intel 4 ghz Q


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm... sounds complicated.. making me sleepy.. >>><<<--place scratch head smiley here.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll take 8th place




heheh but maybe 7(going to be hard)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2007)

Awsome job Damulta! You have more then convinced me in buying this. It is being cooled by air right?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm on water


And DaMulta takes 7th place against the intel chips!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Damulta. You are pretty much tearing my E4300 a new one and my clock speeds are much higher.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 18, 2007)

use your ht link multi at 4x and use a ram divider if you have to.. I had crucial ballistix ddr2-800 rocking at 1156Mhz on my 5600+  and something seams horribly wrong with your score? i'm getting almost 12k.. :\


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

Bluefox1115 said:


> use your ht link multi at 4x and use a ram divider if you have to.. I had crucial ballistix ddr2-800 rocking at 1156Mhz on my 5600+  and something seams horribly wrong with your score? i'm getting almost 12k.. :\



Where is your score?

Lets see u past what my old FX-62 would do


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 18, 2007)

Last one, promise

upped the proc again(3Ghz) and got the 3870 to 850 core and the RAM to 2.3Ghz
managed to get 10642

Any ideas for upping this score??

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4239706


----------



## technicks (Dec 18, 2007)

OC your CPU more.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah , no doubt.  No more updates till I get back from vacation (or holliday as some of you blokes like to say).


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 18, 2007)

technicks said:


> OC your CPU more.



Don't know how much further this mobo will go  it's a 650 ultra


----------



## technicks (Dec 18, 2007)

Up the CPU voltage to 1.4 and see how far it will go until it boots no more.
What is the multi on that CPU?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> Yeah , no doubt.  No more updates till I get back from vacation (or holliday as some of you blokes like to say).



nooooooooooooooo



J/p


----------



## gerrynicol (Dec 18, 2007)

technicks said:


> Up the CPU voltage to 1.4 and see how far it will go until it boots no more.
> What is the multi on that CPU?



Multi is 7, ran it at 3.2Ghz got it up to 10945  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4241035

Think im gonna go for a better proc(better multi) after christmas see what this card can do.

EDIT: just tried for higher than 3.2Ghz, no good. Still a 1.4Ghz o/c is not too bad(I think anyway) from a £100 proc.

Forgot to add pic:


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> nooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> J/p



Ok, ok one more update before I go.  I will do it tonight so get yer scores up!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

time frame?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

Figure by 10pm CST.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my single 2900XT 512 06 score..
Cpu QX9650 @ 5507mhz - LN2 - 2900XT @ 887/981 - stock air.

*15380*


----------



## DOM (Dec 18, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Here is my single 2900XT 512 06 score..
> Cpu QX9650 @ 5507mhz - LN2 - 2900XT @ 887/981 - stock air.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4215356



 why so lil oc on the card ? nice oc on the cpu


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 18, 2007)

it was unmodded with its stock cooler....not many things to do....


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> it was unmodded with its stock cooler....not many things to do....



well that sucks would of been nice with your 8800GT


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2007)

i would do ~18200 marks with my GT @ 802/2052/1026.......
Next time....


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 19, 2007)

E6300@3500 + HD3850@769/999 - 10940


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice, and you stole my 7th place victory with that LN2 run

Have any screen shots?


I really need to buy a tank off of Ebay next year.


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

F*C* 5.5ghz?!?!!!


----------



## d0s (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey, new to the forum was introduced by a friend Georgie, so here goes any who. Not sure how long it will hold in the list.

3dMark06 Score: 17019

Thats on a Gainward 8800GTS (G92) 512MB. Screeny below


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice result with the 8800 GTS.

I tried a run on a dual core E6600 at 4.4 GHz. The 8800 GT is still stock, so the best it will do is 755/1025. 

Score is 14841

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4246738


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2007)

d0s said:


> Hey, new to the forum was introduced by a friend Georgie, so here goes any who. Not sure how long it will hold in the list.
> 
> 3dMark06 Score: 17019
> 
> Thats on a Gainward 8800GTS (G92) 512MB. Screeny below



Welcome! i believe you just took a spot on the top 10 list just under me. good job!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> Welcome! i believe you just took a spot on the top 10 list just under me. good job!



And 1 in the N cards.

You still have your phase HeavyH20?

I really want one


----------



## d0s (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, its nice to be welcomed  

I had a 8800GT before this and was able to get about 15800ish out of it. The speeds were around 750 core 975 memory. Got a Thermalright HR-03 GT heatsink and keeps the card really cool. It doesnt go above 44C under load.

I doubt i'll be at the top of the Nvidia card list for long.

EDIT: Nice clock on the E6600 @ 4.4, got a friend having trouble getting 3.6! Want 4.0 out of this quad it wont give it to me! lol, I might be asking abit to much for air cooling though.


----------



## strick94u (Dec 19, 2007)

I need quad core :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I need quad core :shadedshu



everyone does!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> And 1 in the N cards.
> 
> You still have your phase HeavyH20?
> 
> I really want one



Yes. I picked it up off Fleabay for $400 this past February. Nothing like sub zero temps to wake up a CPU. 

I really wanted to pick up one of the new Penryns, but, I need to get a new HDTV first.  So, have to camp on the old quad core system and 8800 GTX SLI cards for a bit longer. Hard to believe the system is over a year old. This coming February will be an interesting month for upgrades. 

I know I will probably get flack, but I retired some parts and built a system for the nephews this Christmas. The eldest is in the Air cadets and likes flight simulators and, of course, first person shooters. I cannot believe how killer of a system you can build for about $1000 these days. It does about 13000 in 3Dmark06, stock (except CPU at 3.0 Ghz), no video card tweaks. 

Q6600 @ 1333 FSB for 3.0 GHz - $269 
4 Gb DDR2-800 Crucial Ballistix Tracer - $99 (killer deal from buy.com - no rebates, either)
EVGA 650i - good enough for a single card  - $79
EVGA 8800 GT SC with Crysis - $279
Seagate 7200.11 500 GB HDD - 32 MB cache (fast) - $99
CoolerMaster 690 case - $45
Mushkin 650Watt PSU - $80
DVD-RW Lightscribe - $29
Vista Ultimate 64 bit - $40


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, I find it crazy as well.

I can see myself with a new Intel CPU soon as well.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I can see myself with a new Intel CPU soon as well.



hehehe


----------



## trt740 (Dec 19, 2007)

d0s said:


> Hey, new to the forum was introduced by a friend Georgie, so here goes any who. Not sure how long it will hold in the list.
> 
> 3dMark06 Score: 17019
> 
> Thats on a Gainward 8800GTS (G92) 512MB. Screeny below




very nice very nice


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 19, 2007)

Out of the box. 860/1276.
I'm in love! I'll be back with some CF action later. (if I can get it going!)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> Welcome! i believe you just took a spot on the top 10 list just under me. good job!



Isnt yours with 2 cards though


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

says its turned off tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> says its turned off tatty



????? If you look on the first page, in the overall top 10, Fits 2 entries are both showing as SLi???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> ????? If you look on the first page, in the overall top 10, Fits 2 entries are both showing as SLi???



yes. i have 2 machines. 1 with 2 8800ultra's and one with 2 8800gt's. that's why i've got 2 spots.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 19, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=574673&postcount=2540


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> yes. i have 2 machines. 1 with 2 8800ultra's and one with 2 8800gt's. that's why i've got 2 spots.



i have this problem that i have told people about where gpu-z wont properly detect SLI in vista 64. it is enabled and the benches prove it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> i have this problem that i have told people about where gpu-z wont properly detect SLI in vista 64. it is enabled and the benches prove it.



You wanna try a single card run, with that rig you would be pretty near the top od the single card charts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You wanna try a single card run, with that rig you would be pretty near the top od the single card charts.



good idea. i don't know why i didn't think of that sooner. back in a few...


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice, I'll update by 8 or 9 cst.  Going to Florida tomorrow now...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 19, 2007)

Grew a pair and flashed it to get past that pesky 862 core issue.


----------



## g30rg1e (Dec 19, 2007)

d0s said:


> Hey, new to the forum was introduced by a friend Georgie, so here goes any who. Not sure how long it will hold in the list.
> 
> 3dMark06 Score: 17019
> 
> Thats on a Gainward 8800GTS (G92) 512MB. Screeny below





thats a great score for a single card mate, if only my cpu would clock as well


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2007)

add me to the single card list....

q6600@3.8ghz single 8800ultra@660/1120/1630   14816

and a new SLI score...

Q6600@3.8ghz dual 8800ultras SLI @660/1120/1630   18470

now if i can just get 4ghz stable.....hmmmm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2007)

it turns out i have a FSB hole around 396-410mhz. im running @ 3.9ghz @1.565v on my Q6600 going for 4ghz! temps are 36c idle and 41c load @ 3.9ghz.

IM GOING FOR THE #1 position.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 20, 2007)

well picked up a q6700 go step cpu off of ebay for 370$ (outbid on 3 others in the last 5 seconds!!!) went buy it now for a little more. still 200$ cheaper than the egg. got a p35 gigabyte mobo off of the egg for 90$ so i'm into it for 460$ a little higher than expected but it is the holidays and people get real competitve around this time. Might win another q6700, if I do i can sell it for the price difference of the upgrade. if I don't win, thers another buy it now at the same price I paid for mine, then i list it on amazon (where I sell everything as I get much more money) and make 200$ on it. not too bad.

and with a 95w tdp, my phase should be plenty. should be back in the game in time for the next nvidia sereis to crush my score. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> add me to the single card list....
> 
> q6600@3.8ghz single 8800ultra@660/1120/1630   14816
> 
> ...



Those Ultra's dont 3D Mark well, I almost get that (14,600) with a dual core and an 8800GT, nice SLi score though


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, I find it crazy as well.
> 
> I can see myself with a new Intel CPU soon as well.


I really need to get on the Intel Quad bandwagon as well.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

As loyal as I am to AMD, if something doesn't change before my next upgrade I will be joining Intel as well.


----------



## Judas (Dec 20, 2007)

I already have gone to Intel (thanks to Tatty)  for now it's the only way


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

Judas said:


> I already have gone to Intel (thanks to Tatty)  for now it's the only way



  I am a traitor to the TRUE cause (AMD!).


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it turns out i have a FSB hole around 396-410mhz. im running @ 3.9ghz @1.565v on my Q6600 going for 4ghz! temps are 36c idle and 41c load @ 3.9ghz.
> 
> IM GOING FOR THE #1 position.



I thought you said that you got 4.5Gig out  of that Quad?


----------



## allen337 (Dec 20, 2007)

x850s in crosswired ~~   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4266233       .  Ive got a 975x 8x-8x mobo coming think it will help over this p35 16x-4x?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

allen337 said:


> x850s in crosswired ~~   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4266233       .  Ive got a 975x 8x-8x mobo coming think it will help over this p35 16x-4x?



I think it will help a little with the Crossfire but I am not so sure it will do as well with your Quad.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I think it will help a little with the Crossfire but I am not so sure it will do as well with your Quad.




welp thats a e4300 so Ill be running it until income tax.  ALLEN


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a traitor to the TRUE cause (AMD!).



yes you are the power of the Darkside is strong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I thought you said that you got 4.5Gig out  of that Quad?



thats the other machine. i've got 2 q6600's and im trying to push my new chip that i just lapped. 

i think something is wrong with one of the ultra's. it's a pain in the ass to get them to go into SLI and their scores arent that impressive. i've got them on ebay right now. im gonna pick up 2 9800gtx's when they come out. 

im thinking about selling my 8800gt's if anyone is interested. they have zalman vf-900's on them. i'd like to get $360 each. both are EVGA SSC's.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2007)

*new best for me*


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2007)

I wantses a quads cores toos!! Oo


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a traitor to the TRUE cause (AMD!).



I'm only a partial traitor, and being that amd is currently using ati as a floatation device, I don't think i've done them any harm lol.

got the second q6700 for 335 btw, even better deal and one of them will be for sale as soon as it arrives. not to bad at all.


----------



## DOM (Dec 20, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'm only a partial traitor, and being that amd is currently using ati as a floatation device, I don't think i've done them any harm lol.
> 
> got the second q6700 for 335 btw, even better deal and one of them will be for sale as soon as it arrives. not to bad at all.


are you going to see which one OC more and sell the other one


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> it turns out i have a FSB hole around 396-410mhz. im running @ 3.9ghz @1.565v on my Q6600 going for 4ghz! temps are 36c idle and 41c load @ 3.9ghz.
> 
> IM GOING FOR THE #1 position.



Ok, where is it?  I'm ready to go to work here. (updating)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'm only a partial traitor, and being that amd is currently using ati as a floatation device, I don't think i've done them any harm lol.
> 
> got the second q6700 for 335 btw, even better deal and one of them will be for sale as soon as it arrives. not to bad at all.



Was brought up on AMD, IMO all mothers should have the words "AMD" tattooed across their breasts so their babies get indoctrinated into the "force" whilst suckling 

Nice price for the 6700 by the way, best you buy my 6850 also rich boy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ok, where is it?  I'm ready to go to work here. (updating)



it's not stable at 4ghz. i also have to pull out my board and send it in to get my new 780i board from evga. that'll give me chance to get my water system setup the way i want it.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work erocker!

Your doing much better job than I could do


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd thank you, but I can't thank myself.  -erocker


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, everythings updated!  If I missed you, yell at me.  Btw, Dr.Spankenstein I noticed you OC'd your system but your multi was at 6, so your proc was only at 2.4, you should get a better score if you upped your multi (you know that), and where's the crossfire?  It looks like the first guy/or gal with a quad and 2 G92 gts's could take top spot without any crazy cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2007)

damn, im gonna fire up the quad/8800gt machine tonight and see what i can do to muscle up another high score.

BTW...erocker, thanks for the update.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm only 39 posts away from the coveted 8th star!!!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 20, 2007)

*ya gotta love this key chain*



trt740 said:


> yes you are the power of the Darkside is strong.


----------



## d0s (Dec 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


>




Good score!, I'm guessing you'll be taking the top spot soon  lol, nothing lasts long. Time for a SLI board me thinks! Curiosity is getting the better of me what temps are getting on the Q6600@4Ghz?

Also, thanks for the update on the thread erocker


----------



## strick94u (Dec 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> I wantses a quads cores toos!! Oo



Same here I just got a new lap top so I will have to sell some stuff to get a quad should have one about the same time the 6 core comes out


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 21, 2007)

8912. I figured I'd throw mine up.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> are you going to see which one OC more and sell the other one



na, just sell which ever gets here first, not really that worried about ocing, phase kinda eliminates the wiggle room in chips, so on air or wate rone may seem to go much further than the other, but being neither are coldbugged (as I've yet to see  g0 core that is) both will likely hit the same speeds on phase as heat is no longer an issue and high voltages arent either, my fx can run at stock speeds on 1v on this cooler, (vs 1.35/1.4 stock) and at 1.4v I hit 3.4GHZ. cooling makes all the difference.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> 8912. I figured I'd throw mine up.



I need a cpu-z screenshot an preferablly a gpu-z screen as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Judas (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's mine, pictures a bit on the small size    and of course its benched on xp. The 8800gts 512 is at stock, think i'm in 30th some thing  postion the last time i looked ,this should bring me up some


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Just installed the new Quad and 8800GTS, dont like to push the CPU too hard until it's bedded in so I just did a quick run at 3.8Gig to get one on the board, no tweaking yet so hopefully more to come!  Dont think that I will be getting a huge more amount out of the quad though as it needed over 1.5V to get to 3.8Gig but the temps are really good, maybes 3.9 in a few days once the AS5 has bedded in.

Have not tried the GTS beyond this speed as ATi tool artifact scanner kind of plays up, I get artifacts at 775 on the core (shaders linked) but I think thats just a compatibility issue as I banged her straight to 820/2050/2100 and she did 3D Mark 2006 and the Crysis Demo without a hitch.  I have mounted a silent 80mm fan over the top of the cards fan to pump more cold air in there, at these speeds she idles at 40C and loads at around 57C!!

Hopefully with a bit more out of the CPU and GTS I might hit highish 16000's, this one was at just under 16,300.


----------



## Judas (Dec 22, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Just installed the new Quad and 8800GTS, dont like to push the CPU too hard until it's bedded in so I just did a quick run at 3.8Gig to get one on the board, no tweaking yet so hopefully more to come!  Dont think that I will be getting a huge more amount out of the quad though as it needed over 1.5V to get to 3.8Gig but the temps are really good, maybes 3.9 in a few days once the AS5 has bedded in.
> 
> Have not tried the GTS beyond this speed as ATi tool artifact scanner kind of plays up, I get artifacts at 775 on the core (shaders linked) but I think thats just a compatibility issue as I banged her straight to 820/2050/2100 and she did 3D Mark 2006 and the Crysis Demo without a hitch.  I have mounted a silent 80mm fan over the top of the cards fan to pump more cold air in there, at these speeds she idles at 40C and loads at around 57C!!
> 
> Hopefully with a bit more out of the CPU and GTS I might hit highish 16000's, this one was at just under 16,300.



Nice score   But on the other hand you seem to be changing your gear alot for a retired overclocker 

Edit: is that a Vista run or xp ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Judas said:


> Nice score   But on the other hand you seem to be changing your gear alot for a retired overclocker
> 
> Edit: is that a Vista run or xp ?



Thanks, am no longer an overclocker , just change my kit a lot, well I still have the old stuff, strange thing is, I have the CPU running at 3.6Gig at the moment and it's doing that on just 1.39V, it seems to need quite a hike to get it to 3.8Gig so I doubt that even if I can boot to 4Gig if I will be able to bench at that, never mind though, this is just a stop gap until the Yorkfields arrive, I saw they were delayed by a couple of months so I thought I might as well take the plunge!

That run was in XP, I did exactly the same but in Vista and got 16,098 so just under 200 points difference.


----------



## Judas (Dec 22, 2007)

40C and loads at around 57C  hmm ...   my 8800 gts 512  idles at 61  is that normal ?

EDIT: how does one add the code to RIVERTUNER  so it  recognises the 8800 gts 512?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Judas said:


> 40C and loads at around 57C  hmm ...   my 8800 gts 512  idles at 61  is that normal ?
> 
> EDIT: how does one add the code to RIVERTUNER  so it  recognises the 8800 gts 512?



What is your fan speed? I have mine at 70% for 3D but my card defaults at 30% so needed to be sorted quick.  You should be able to do the fan speed in Rivatuner without the GTS fix, I did mine about a week ago before I even got the card but cant remember how I did it, I know it was in "power user", I will have a look thru all the threads I have been in in the last week to see if I can find the info for U.

What speeds U able to get out of that GTS?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

There ya go, here is the link to show U how to edit the config file for Rivatuner, it will be in your rivatuner directory, open the CFG file with wordpad then simply find the G92 entry (should be just one, then add this line below it...........

G92   = 600h-61fh

It's all in here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46927


----------



## Judas (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup just been there  Rivartuner works now set fan to 50 % it was at 35% way to low for my likings  Thanks anways


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2007)

How loud is the new GTS with the fan at 100%?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

erocker said:


> How loud is the new GTS with the fan at 100%?



Pretty loud, about the same as my old Gainward 8800GTS 640 at 100%, I have mine set to 70%, fairly quiet then and even at these clocks it keeps things pretty cool.

yay, I just notice I am upto 4th in the single card rankings with that last run


----------



## HousERaT (Dec 22, 2007)

This is with my brand new Q6700 straight out the box, cooled with a TRUE.  Nothing optimized or tweaked.

Both cards HIS HD 3870


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow...  Might as well go for number 1 right away!!  I will be updating tonight.
Update your system specs too plz.


----------



## MMc2K3 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here you go...






Thanks,


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2007)

MMc2K3 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is your card underclocked?


----------



## MMc2K3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Because my bench results are lower when it's overclocked?

I know...

Random..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

Slide me up to 4th in the Nvidia single card ERocker m8....if you wouldnt mind


----------



## strick94u (Dec 23, 2007)

well i just finneshed my 939 project get ready for me to take the 64th or 65th slot with my 2x4400/8800gt combo


----------



## strick94u (Dec 23, 2007)

right where I thought it would be 




as fast as my old 7900 gs SLI setup on a e6300 oc'ed


----------



## Mboorman (Dec 23, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4318050

Try this link maybe?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 23, 2007)

Strick, where is your Core 2 Duo at? That is so low for an 8800GT, OC the x2 some more.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2007)

Mboorman said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=4318050
> 
> Pic is to large at 300kb.



Link says invalid....please try again!


----------



## Mboorman (Dec 23, 2007)

Link Changed Hope it works

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4318050


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2007)

strick94u said:


> right where I thought it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2.3ghz?  What is that?!!!  You are embarassing us s939 users!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

*Wow!*

17,211 with the quad just at 3.8Gig, it's surprising what a few tweaks can do   Ram running at 1380mhz 5-5-5-15 on 2.4V, core at 825mhz shaders somewhere mad in the 2000's 
I beleive, at least for the time being......this puts me overall top of the single card score   I came out of retirement for this one but will relax back into retirement now!  Can't wait for the AS5 to bed in, wanna see what she will do if I can get this fairly crap CPU to bench any higher, I also think there is a bit more on the core/shaders of the card, I did try her out in a game for 5 minutes at 845core, I find that ATi tool artifact scanner is not playing with the G92 GTS at all.


----------



## Judas (Dec 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 17,211 with the quad just at 3.8Gig, it's surprising what a few tweaks can do   Ram running at 1380mhz 5-5-5-15 on 2.4V, core at 825mhz shaders somewhere mad in the 2000's
> I beleive, at least for the time being......this puts me overall top of the single card score   I came out of retirement for this one but will relax back into retirement now!  Can't wait for the AS5 to bed in, wanna see what she will do if I can get this fairly crap CPU to bench any higher, I also think there is a bit more on the core/shaders of the card, I did try her out in a game for 5 minutes at 845core, I find that ATi tool artifact scanner is not playing with the G92 GTS at all.



Wicked score over the 17 mark     i wonder how many more points one would get with  the Yorkfield ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

Judas said:


> Wicked score over the 17 mark     i wonder how many more points one would get with  the Yorkfield ?



Thanks, am not sure with a Yorkfield but definatly better!  Thing is, this card must be fast, there are a few here running similar GTS clocks to me with quads clocked at 4Gig and they are slower?  the only thing I can put it down to is RAM, I did 3 runs all with CPU/Gfx the same, all on fresh reboots and all with different ram dividers/latencies to cut a long story short, I always thought that in 2006 tight timings were the order of the day......not on your life!  1st run was with memory at 1000mhz 4-3-3-8......16,840 score, 2nd run memory at 1160 4-4-4-12..........17,098 score, 3rd run memory at 1380mhz 5-5-5-15 17,211 score,, so clearly it's the speed that counts (those speeds were approximate, cant remember the exact mhz), from lowest to highest just in the memory there are 371 points there.

Plus I think there must be an incremental speed increase on these cards somewhere between 820 and 825mhz core as I had a terrific boost in performance there from my last run yesterday of 16,300 but that was without the memory and "Windows services" tweaks.


----------



## Judas (Dec 23, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, am not sure with a Yorkfield but definatly better!  Thing is, this card must be fast, there are a few here running similar GTS clocks to me with quads clocked at 4Gig and they are slower?  the only thing I can put it down to is RAM, I did 3 runs all with CPU/Gfx the same, all on fresh reboots and all with different ram dividers/latencies to cut a long story short, I always thought that in 2006 tight timings were the order of the day......not on your life!  1st run was with memory at 1000mhz 4-3-3-8......16,840 score, 2nd run memory at 1160 4-4-4-12..........17,098 score, 3rd run memory at 1380mhz 5-5-5-15 17,211 score,, so clearly it's the speed that counts (those speeds were approximate, cant remember the exact mhz), from lowest to highest just in the memory there are 371 points there.
> 
> Plus I think there must be an incremental speed increase on these cards somewhere between 820 and 825mhz core as I had a terrific boost in performance there from my last run yesterday of 16,300 but that was without the memory and "Windows services" tweaks.




Have you done any volt mod's yet? Science mark was the same it did not give two hoots if the ram timings were tight, you always got a good score if they were lose  and your ram was running like a greyhound. Got to pug in my Xp hd   and see what i do, not expecting 17,000 though.. think that's a bit out of my league


----------



## strick94u (Dec 23, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Strick, where is your Core 2 Duo at? That is so low for an 8800GT, OC the x2 some more.



c2d is my main pc and is not going anywhere soon I will sell this one to get my quad core and the money to upgrade the next video card


----------



## strick94u (Dec 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> 2.3ghz?  What is that?!!!  You are embarassing us s939 users!!!



what core volts are safe on these ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 23, 2007)

Probably going to be my last beanchmark with my 5200+, RIP.

Remeber I have a 2900Pro 1GB that is flashed to an XT not an XT.





Update my score please.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 23, 2007)

New scores today....CF day today......
*25407* - QX9650 @ 5460mhz - dual 2900XT 512mb @ 850/990 - LN2/stock air


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

Judas said:


> Have you done any volt mod's yet? Science mark was the same it did not give two hoots if the ram timings were tight, you always got a good score if they were lose  and your ram was running like a greyhound. Got to pug in my Xp hd   and see what i do, not expecting 17,000 though.. think that's a bit out of my league



No voltmods, I would not ever personally do them until I have had the card a while, whenever I voltmod I usuually do it afetr 3 or 4 months just so as I have had some value out of the card in case I fry it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> New scores today....CF day today......
> *25407* - QX9650 @ 5460mhz - dual 2900XT 512mb @ 850/990 - LN2/stock air



So pleased thats a dual card score   VERY nice G


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanx Tatty....the 12 hours bench session was good in general today...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Thanx Tatty....the 12 hours bench session was good in general today...



Nice, so is the Yorkfield/LN2 yours?  Did you get rid of the 8800GT? and did you see my 17,211 single card score   Although I have a crap Quad, it dont like benching much beyond 3.8Gig although I can boot to windows at 3.9Hgig it wants too many volts for that so I am happy with that 3D Mark 2006 score on 3.8Gig.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 23, 2007)

QX9650/LN2 borrowed for a day....
i still have the GT and today i modded it........so here i come with a 17.5K when i find the sweet spots...........


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> QX9650/LN2 borrowed for a day....
> i still have the GT and today i modded it........so here i come with a 17.5K when i find the sweet spots...........



Look forward to it, I still have some headroom in the GTS!


----------



## Judas (Dec 23, 2007)

Here we go, better than the last one


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 23, 2007)

Judas said:


> Here we go, better than the last one



Thats a damn nice score.....well done, now with my E6850 benching at the speeds it does, I reckon you would be closer to 15,500


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> New scores today....CF day today......
> *25407* - QX9650 @ 5460mhz - dual 2900XT 512mb @ 850/990 - LN2/stock air



nice

16th in the world?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 24, 2007)

Me or my 06 score?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Me or my 06 score?


both


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, Updating now....


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2007)

Updated, if I missed you please *PM* me.  Thank you.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> both



i am 12th in the global ranking and the 06 score is 11th.


----------



## technicks (Dec 24, 2007)

Very Nice.

Congratulations.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2007)

24/7 stable

Crossfire HD2900PRO cards(Stock Cooler) I found that 1.25v is more stable than 1.3v-1.35v at higher speeds on stock Air

Quad has been tested for over 24/hours stable at this speed.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> 24/7 stable
> 
> Crossfire HD2900PRO cards(Stock Cooler) I found that 1.25v is more stable than 1.3v-1.35v at higher speeds on stock Air
> 
> Quad has been tested for over 24/hours stable at this speed.



Seen your other post, I think you should hold on to it for now. You might not have a bench king, but I don't think you will find a big value in upgrading now for the cost. Hold out for some new good stuff and then go Intel.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 24, 2007)

doesnt seem that impressive for a cf score and quadyy


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2007)

It could be higher if I pushed it harder.

Like I said this is stable

DaMulta - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 858/1153 - 13054 - A64 FX62 @ 3327.4Mhz - 208FSB

That wasnt stable(CPU was to high)....I pushed my video cards now with 1.25 instead if 1.2 which helped alot.


500 points belive it are not is hard to get.....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4353804

little run at 3GHZ on stock cooling. not too bad. once I figure out how I want to mount the phase we'll be in business.
2900 at 915/980, easiest clocks to hit without bios volts.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 25, 2007)

lol at 3.5GHZ i gain 50-75% in the sandra arithmatic and multimedia benches over my max clock with the fx-62. while losing 50% of my memory bandwidth. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> lol at 3.5GHZ i gain 50-75% in the sandra arithmatic and multimedia benches over my max clock with the fx-62. while losing 50% of my memory bandwidth. lol



You need to get that memory pumped to 1300mhz+ to make up for it then


----------



## fastestone (Dec 25, 2007)

Well thought I would post mine, should do a little better than this.
Still tweaking the 2900 bios file. currently at 817 core and 900 memory.
My lowly 600 watt power supply is holding me back.. 

Too bad the 7.12 are not yet FM Approved..

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4362302


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 26, 2007)

bout peaked out the stock cooler but managed to get a 1GHZ overclock out of it. not to bad, I'll have the bios mods back on the gpu and the phase on the cpu next week. gotta focus on cleaning and shipping out the amd stuff.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4362336

but this should bump me up quite a bit.


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 26, 2007)

I just went up from 12007 to 13335!!! 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4364988






Got a new cooler... Thermaltake Ultra-120... 3.4ghz 1:1 fsb / ram, HD2900 pro 821/1700.
Quite happy with that... will play around a bit more with this now.
Also I am using catalyst control centre to automatically adjust fan speed, so i reckon if I use rivatuner or ati tool ill get much more cooling with the fans on 100%


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey cmon i wants my 3rd place ati single card. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> hey cmon i wants my 3rd place ati single card. lol



Nooooo lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 26, 2007)

Latest Crossfire offering.






Comparo.

Best single card...





A parting blow to my 1950XT 256...





...sorry DOM.

I have to say, it hard competing when you are at a 2000+ point deficit just because of your processor. My SM 2.0 & SM 3.0 are better that most, but I get creamed on the CPU scores!
Damn, gotta get a quad...like pronto!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 26, 2007)

mwhahah, I've got a quad now, time to regain my place in the top ten.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

damm you all have high scores my system realy sucks then ill post screens of my bench later


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bye bye Damulta, 12,600. Q6600@ 3.5GHZ, 2900Pro@ 800/900

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12970097


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm should I post the Dry Ice 3.7Ghz run.......


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

And Bye Bye Oliver 12,863. Q660o@ 3.5GHZ, 2900pro@ 825/950

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=107


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

I just need to RMA this motherboard on monday so I can do the Dry Ice run......Then we shall see.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I just need to RMA this motherboard on monday so I can do the Dry Ice run......Then we shall see.



What board/CPU you running? Surely not the Phenom still with 3.7GHZ.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 27, 2007)

Heres my new benchmark score:


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

JC316 said:


> What board/CPU you running? Surely not the Phenom still with 3.7GHZ.



Yes, but I was BSing. Who knows what it will do on Dry Ice


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi I'm back.  So... instead of spending Christmas in Florida, I spent it in the hospital.  Worst fucking Christmas ever! I went into the hospital with my heart pounding through my chest, and severe dehydration.  Then they tell me I've got blood-clots in my lungs(very life threatning)..... then they tell me the next day that their machine was messed up and I'm fine.  But by that time I'm stressed out thinking I'm going to die.  So, I will update whenever I decide to wake up tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone and good benching!!!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hi I'm back.  So... instead of spending Christmas in Florida, I spent it in the hospital.  Worst fucking Christmas ever! I went into the hospital with my heart pounding through my chest, and severe dehydration.  Then they tell me I've got blood-clots in my lungs(very life threatning)..... then they tell me the next day that their machine was messed up and I'm fine.  But by that time I'm stressed out thinking I'm going to die.  So, I will update whenever I decide to wake up tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone and good benching!!!




Man, that sucks. Glad to hear that you are ok though.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hi I'm back.  So... instead of spending Christmas in Florida, I spent it in the hospital.  Worst fucking Christmas ever! I went into the hospital with my heart pounding through my chest, and severe dehydration.  Then they tell me I've got blood-clots in my lungs(very life threatning)..... then they tell me the next day that their machine was messed up and I'm fine.  But by that time I'm stressed out thinking I'm going to die.  So, I will update whenever I decide to wake up tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone and good benching!!!



Worst fucking Christmas ever, so far.......


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

What did that woman do to you before she left?


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What did that woman do to you before she left?



Well, it's more like after she left, I drank myself into the hospital.  Alcohol, diabetes, and a bad thyroid gland do not mix!  Either way, I'm done with it all and am going to live sober until I die.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

That sucks!!!!!!


----------



## fastestone (Dec 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hi I'm back.  So... instead of spending Christmas in Florida, I spent it in the hospital.  Worst fucking Christmas ever! I went into the hospital with my heart pounding through my chest, and severe dehydration.  Then they tell me I've got blood-clots in my lungs(very life threatning)..... then they tell me the next day that their machine was messed up and I'm fine.  But by that time I'm stressed out thinking I'm going to die.  So, I will update whenever I decide to wake up tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone and good benching!!!



Well sleep well and dream of that good last overclock...


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hi I'm back.  So... instead of spending Christmas in Florida, I spent it in the hospital.  Worst fucking Christmas ever! I went into the hospital with my heart pounding through my chest, and severe dehydration.  Then they tell me I've got blood-clots in my lungs(very life threatning)..... then they tell me the next day that their machine was messed up and I'm fine.  But by that time I'm stressed out thinking I'm going to die.  So, I will update whenever I decide to wake up tomorrow.  Merry Christmas everyone and good benching!!!



Ouch, well I am glad you are o.k.


Damulta, r.m.a. that thing, it is suppose to be the worse o.c. board for the Phenom!


----------



## Brutalfate (Dec 27, 2007)

Heres mine... Single Hd3870.










Gosh. Australia's summer annoys me.  overclocking on air is rather difficult.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 27, 2007)

@erocker
post 2649 just in case you update today.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, it just goes to show how good these NVidia cards are ATM, Giorgos had a overclocked 2900XT coupled with a Yorkfield at 5.5 friggin Gig on LN2 and it only scored 15,380, looks like ATi's reign at the top of the single card scores didnt last long afterall


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

Im wondering what a 1gb2900xt @950+ core and a qx9650 will do 

so damn excited, the cpu will be here soon, the pelt tho will be another few days

wewt!


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, it just goes to show how good these NVidia cards are ATM, Giorgos had a overclocked 2900XT coupled with a Yorkfield at 5.5 friggin Gig on LN2 and it only scored 15,380, looks like ATi's reign at the top of the single card scores didnt last long afterall



what was his 2900s clocks tho?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

mandelore i sit here ready to see you play.

That didn't sound right.....


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn, it just goes to show how good these NVidia cards are ATM, Giorgos had a overclocked 2900XT coupled with a Yorkfield at 5.5 friggin Gig on LN2 and it only scored 15,380, looks like ATi's reign at the top of the single card scores didnt last long afterall



i strongly believe that the card was throttling on me during the test...
seems pretty low..


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 27, 2007)

you never know, ati may be brewing up something dark


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 27, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> i strongly believe that the card was throttling on me during the test...
> seems pretty low..



I assume it was core bottlenecked actually, (which is a new one for these cards but hey yorkfield is quite a cpu) once you hit 1GHZ core this card really starts to cook, trouble is you need a bios flash with more volts to hit it, or a hard mod. and bios's for this card seem to be hard to find, not to mention no rabit support makes the hard maod look pretty temting, that is if I didn't fry every single card I hard modded. lol

especially being that i'm hitting 14.1kpts on a 3.65GHZ quad, i can only assume that with that cpu at 5.5GHZ I'd be well above the 15k mark especially looking at this review

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/ATi_Radeon_2000_Series_Launch:_X2900XT_Review/4946-21.html
4.2GHZ quad paired with a 1GHZ core on the 2900.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2007)

100% destruction rate, you should certainly aviod hard modding, Yogurt.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

just to let u guys know, i use vista (obviously) and i installed xp to a seperate drive. Atitool voltages ACTUALLY STUCK for 3dmark....


its a purely vista problem, i benched at over 1.45v 

i can get 940core 3dmark06 stable on 1.35v, the excess voltage can only do good things


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2007)

mandelore said:


> what was his 2900s clocks tho?



Lol take a look on page one at the tables.....887/981.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol take a look on page one at the tables.....887/981.



thats all??? thought he had his core over 900??


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 28, 2007)

nope thats mine,  thus far none of you guys have beaten that lol.

and what do you mean stuck? like you set the volts and tehn you could set the clocks and they stuck? or you did like me set the clocks as high as they would go on stock volts in 2d mode and then applied the volts?

edit btw have you tired the foxconn bios editor for the 2900's? seems to work, though i dunno about the 1gb cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2007)

I have used it on my 1 gig card. So has mandelore.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok ladies and gents, everything is updated.  So... according to the top ten, it looks like Nvidia and ATi are running pretty close together atm!  What's really crazy is I just added 7 new ATi scores and only one Nvidia!  Looks like it was a red Christmas this year!  2900Pro's for $150 rocks!  Well, I'm feeling much better and Merry Christmas, Happy New Year to everyone!





JC316 said:


> And Bye Bye Oliver 12,863. Q660o@ 3.5GHZ, 2900pro@ 825/950
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=107



Sorry JC, I only accept 3dMark links, not random thread links.:shadedshu Looks like good ol' Oliver still PWNS yer ass!  ...just shoot me your numbers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> Ok ladies and gents, everything is updated.  So... according to the top ten, it looks like Nvidia and ATi are running pretty close together atm!  What's really crazy is I just added 7 new ATi scores and only one Nvidia!  Looks like it was a red Christmas this year!  2900Pro's for $150 rocks!  Well, I'm feeling much better and Merry Christmas, Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are only running close when you take dual card setups into consideration, when you are looking at single card performance (less variables) then there is only one winner


----------



## fastestone (Dec 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> They are only running close when you take dual card setups into consideration, when you are looking at single card performance (less variables) then there is only one winner



Yes nvidia does seem to be stronger in single card setup ati's top single card is coming in about seventh when added to the nvidia list..

But I'm pretty stocked I got top AMD score for X-fire...Even beat out the AMD quad core.....Guess I'll pull out one card and see what I can do there..


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> They are only running close when you take dual card setups into consideration, when you are looking at single card performance (less variables) then there is only one winner



After writing a lenghty rebuttal, I just deleted it, and I am going to agree with you.

* We have no Intel quad core and 3870 combos listed?!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2007)

erocker said:


> After writing a lenghty rebuttal, I just deleted it, and I am going to agree with you.
> 
> * We have no Intel quad core and 3870 combos listed?!



Rebuttal?.....the facts speak for themselves  Lol  Dont worry I am not a fanboi really, I have an HD3870 sat here un-opened actually (un-wanted Christmas present :shadedshu)that I could do a run with using the same system settings as I did for the 8800GTS 17,211 run, thing is I can sell it as "new" on fleabay if I dont open it......I got more Gfx cards than I can shake a stick at ATM......decisions.....decisions.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Rebuttal?.....the facts speak for themselves  Lol  Dont worry I am not a fanboi really, I have an HD3870 sat here un-opened actually (un-wanted Christmas present :shadedshu)that I could do a run with using the same system settings as I did for the 8800GTS 17,211 run, thing is I can sell it as "new" on fleabay if I dont open it......I got more Gfx cards than I can shake a stick at ATM......decisions.....decisions.



Do it!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 28, 2007)

Whoops, I had the wrong thing on my clipboard. 

Q6600@ 3.7GHZ, 2900Pro@ 825/900 13,006

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13011203


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey whats the best thing to use with dry ice?

Do you think ever clear would work good?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 28, 2007)

A bit higher.

13,151 Q6600@3.7GHZ 2900pro@ 850/950

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13011668


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2007)

That's nice JC


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> They are only running close when you take dual card setups into consideration, when you are looking at single card performance (less variables) then there is only one winner



patience myfreind I'm just getting warmed up!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> patience myfreind I'm just getting warmed up!



Show me what ya got!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Hey whats the best thing to use with dry ice?
> 
> Do you think ever clear would work good?


Just 100% isopropyl alcohol should do fine. Test it in a dish or something first.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 29, 2007)

Firstly, erocker-glad you're feeling better!

Secondly, does anyone have an explanation as to why my SM 2.0 scores are a little low? My SM 3.0 are really good but for some reason, I'm failing to get the framerates going in the SM 2.0 tests.


----------



## technicks (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah man nice to see you are OK.

I have a new one for ya.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2007)

My quad is at 3GHz (B3) and with my 8800GT 512MB, I get 13,265. Watch it make a liar out of me when I go to do the bench again to post my results. 

Well it made a liar out of me alright. Gave me a higher score. 

EDIT: Here is the link for my 06 score. 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4428170


----------



## deagle (Dec 30, 2007)

The last Stand bevor leaving the System for the HD 29ers 

deagle - Sapphire HD2900XT X-Fire @ 880/960 - 21.502 - Q6600 @ 4130Mhz - 458FSB

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3894511


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow! Nice freaking score!


----------



## vega22 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think i can do better with this as i aint touched the bios yet on the card.






all i need now is a quad to keep up with you lot


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Just want to make some things clear.  I do not accept screenshots of ORB, only links.  Techniks, I need your card clocks please (GPU-Z Screen if possible), JC, I need your FSB number for your latest score.


Use the post above me for an example.  It makes things much easier for me.  ORB links also give me the info I need except card clocks, so if you give me an ORB link please include a GPU-Z screen.  Thanks.


----------



## Darkmind (Dec 30, 2007)

W00T!! 10,000 mark on 3dmark06! I guess OCing your gfx card does help a lot.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> W00T!! 10,000 mark on 3dmark06! I guess OCing your gfx card does help a lot.



Congrats!  You may be held back by your PSU, but have you tried taking it further yet?  Temps all good?


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 30, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> W00T!! 10,000 mark on 3dmark06! I guess OCing your gfx card does help a lot.



 almost the same as my 3870


----------



## Darkmind (Dec 30, 2007)

erocker said:


> Congrats!  You may be held back by your PSU, but have you tried taking it further yet?  Temps all good?



My PSU is doing fine so far, no sudden shutdowns. Temps are fine, I maxed out in ATI overdrive. One thing that sucks though is ATI Tray Tools makes my monitor go blank for some strange reason on this card. BTW, CPU-Z is the one that correctly indicates my multiplier and CPU speed.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you tried using Rivatuner yet?  I'm not sure if ATi tools (not tray tools) works or not, but I'd try that out.

Download
Rivatuner 2.06
ATi Tool 0.26
If 0.26 doesn't work, try:
0.27 beta 3

Good luck!

Oh, and if your CPU OC is on stock volts.. .Holy Crap!!  It's probablly got some room yet!


----------



## Darkmind (Dec 30, 2007)

Nah, normal was 1.325v according to the BIOS, I upped it to 1.5v in the bios, but CPU-Z shows it at 1.465v. I believe I could have a little more room, but I'm afraid to up the voltage anymore. 1.5v on E2180.. is that safe?


----------



## fastestone (Dec 30, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> W00T!! 10,000 mark on 3dmark06! I guess OCing your gfx card does help a lot.



Hey that is pretty strong for a 3850...Thats not 2 cards in there is it..

My brother has the 3870 with about same score.


----------



## Darkmind (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope, just one card, 512MB. I lowered my CPU voltage in my BIOS to 1.475 so now CPU-Z reads it at 1.44v and it runs a little cooler, thank goodness.

I think having XP helps though, Vista's 3dmark scores are 300-500 points lower than XP most of the time.


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> Nah, normal was 1.325v according to the BIOS, I upped it to 1.5v in the bios, but CPU-Z shows it at 1.465v. I believe I could have a little more room, but I'm afraid to up the voltage anymore. 1.5v on E2180.. is that safe?



That is quite a bit on the voltage.  Are you sure you need so much?  Can't you run those speeds at say 1.45v's or lower?


----------



## vega22 (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^ thats one power hungry little chip you have there if thats what it needs, mine will do 3ghz on 1.34v, i would test it with prime or orthos and keep dropping the volts till it errors then knock it back up a bit.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2007)

Wile E - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 700/999 - 14455 - Q6600 @ 3005.8Mhz - 334fsb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4452884






Just got the Q6600 rig up and running. Still on all stock cooling, until I find the time to redo my water loop. No major clocking yet. This is my first OCed run. Didn't do anything but set my ram, then stab the fsb up to 333. Same with the card, just moved the sliders in RT to what you see here. Card's shaders are at 2000Mhz.


----------



## Darkmind (Dec 31, 2007)

Managed to drop it down to 1.408v, anything lower though and Windows locks up even if I play sega genesis emulation


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 31, 2007)

Well as the end of another year draws near I would just like to wish the masses a happy 2008 and much modding pleasure 

136 pages and this thread is still going strong, thanks to my trusty sidekick erocker


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Well as the end of another year draws near I would just like to wish the masses a happy 2008 and much modding pleasure
> 
> 136 pages and this thread is still going strong, thanks to my trusty sidekick erocker



And the same to you Al, all the best for 2008 and thanks for all your work starting this thread.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> ^^^ thats one power hungry little chip you have there if thats what it needs, mine will do 3ghz on 1.34v, i would test it with prime or orthos and keep dropping the volts till it errors then knock it back up a bit.



Not a lot you can do with the GTS BIOS, it's maxed already at 1.15V and the card is hardware limited to 1.15V.


----------



## fastestone (Dec 31, 2007)

Darkmind said:


> Nope, just one card, 512MB. I lowered my CPU voltage in my BIOS to 1.475 so now CPU-Z reads it at 1.44v and it runs a little cooler, thank goodness.
> 
> I think having XP helps though, Vista's 3dmark scores are 300-500 points lower than XP most of the time.



Well after several hours of benching last night I finally hit my Goal for 3dMark 2006..

Finally broke 14K....

Just in time to get ready for 3DMark 2008..

But I did have to run XP to get that done...Here are my best XP and Vista 64 runs...

Vista 64 - 13917
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4425227

XP Pro - 14061
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4450608

Hey 144 points is somthing.. 

Pretty sure I need a bigger PSU, no artifacts or freckling and I will get random complete shutdowns. Protection kicks in on PSU, I can run much higher clocks when cpu is at default and when cards are not overclocked I can run 3600 Mghz. stable...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2007)

We can only submit links if we have bought the program?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> We can only submit links if we have bought the program?



No, you can submit the link to the score by copy and paste the http link before you save it to project manager otherwise it will be password protected.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah okay.

Lets see if this works then. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4428170


----------



## vega22 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like i need a quad, as the higher my gpu clocks now the lowwer my score gets.

i will find the sweet spot over the next few days.


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2007)

What power supply are you using?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> Lets see if this works then.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4428170



It works!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> looks like i need a quad, as the higher my gpu clocks now the lowwer my score gets.
> 
> i will find the sweet spot over the next few days.



Yup, at 825 on the core of my MSI 8800GTS OC with a Quad at just 3.8gig I am on 17.211....the top single card score!  However. the Quad is good for only 1500 - 1600 points so there is some serious twaeking you need to do there!  there is an incremental increase in speed every 15-20mhz on the core, is that the max you can get?  I can game at 845 on the core but it's only 2006 stable at 825-835.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

Good.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wile E - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 700/999 - 14455 - Q6600 @ 3005.8Mhz - 334fsb
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4452884
> 
> ...



Where did you get that card?!!!  It's what I want!!!!  WHERE!!!!

As according to my avatar... HAVE AT YOU!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Where did you get that card?!!!  It's what I want!!!!  WHERE!!!!
> 
> As according to my avatar... HAVE AT YOU!



He has more than one......so do I


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahh yes, but you being from the UK I would expect as such, but ol' WileE is from my neck of the woods, I didn't think they were available here?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ahh yes, but you being from the UK I would expect as such, but ol' WileE is from my neck of the woods, I didn't think they were available here?



Depends who you know, speak to Wile E, he can explain   shhhh!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ahh yes, but you being from the UK I would expect as such, but ol' WileE is from my neck of the woods, I didn't think they were available here?



I have an 8800GT. Just got it last week.

This is the only one left on Newegg. Yet, when I paid to overnight mine, I still paid less in the long run than this card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0048+1068310557&Description=8800GT&name=512MB


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Depends who you know, speak to Wile E, he can explain   shhhh!


Let's just say knowing the right people has it's benefits.

Look closely at my compare link, erocker. 

EDIT: And if you want to buy one, TigerDirect has them, but they're pricey. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3525668&CatId=2306


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13091139

13,205 Q6600@ 3.7GHZ, 2900 Pro@ 850/950.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2008)

13,328 Q6600@ 3.7GHZ, 2900 Pro@ 850/999

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13091252


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2008)

I want a 1GB 8800GT.


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Let's just say knowing the right people has it's benefits.
> 
> Look closely at my compare link, erocker.
> 
> EDIT: And if you want to buy one, TigerDirect has them, but they're pricey. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3525668&CatId=2306



you got sponsored by Palit thanks to someone on tpu (can i say who it was?)


ps:
get me a low-range gfx with hdmi


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2008)

pt said:


> you got sponsored by Palit thanks to someone on tpu (can i say who it was?)
> 
> 
> ps:
> get me a low-range gfx with hdmi



I am well aware of who it was and good job for you


----------



## trt740 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Let's just say knowing the right people has it's benefits.
> 
> Look closely at my compare link, erocker.
> 
> EDIT: And if you want to buy one, TigerDirect has them, but they're pricey. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3525668&CatId=2306



hows your new quad WILE


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hows your new quad WILE


Awesome so far. Only on stock cooling for the moment. Slapped it in, set my ram volts and timing, then set the fsb to 333. Instant 3Ghz. Gotta clean out my water loop. It looks like I may have some algae. So I'll se what this thing can really do once that's done.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Awesome so far. Only on stock cooling for the moment. Slapped it in, set my ram volts and timing, then set the fsb to 333. Instant 3Ghz. Gotta clean out my water loop. It looks like I may have some algae. So I'll se what this thing can really do once that's done.



good glad it worked out might be able to lone you my Enzotech cooler for air beching if ya want could send it to you to barrow. PM if you want me to. Pretty good cooler lets me bench on air at 4.0ghz. not really a great long term prime etc... stress cooler on a quad but for short term benching and daily use it is very good.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Meh, the Palit card is kinda ugly.  Hey, if I go out and buy a phase unit, can I get sponsored?  Really, I could upgrade whenever I want (have money) and go for high benchmarks, but with my current system I'm not bogged down by anything yet...  But since I can no longer play futbal/soccer, I need to compete in something, and I'm pretty handy with a bios...  Someone tell Palit to send me a card.

Send to:
Erocker
10826 W Freistadt Rd
Mequon WI, 53097

Thanks


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2008)

Erocker, why don't you update, it was last year when you last updated


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

I will update tomorrow night.  I figure that tomorrow (erm.. today)  is New Years Day and there may be a few more scores with people off of work.  I'm off to bed.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2008)

Another new one for me. Still a work in progress. Successfully flashed to a 1.1V bios.

Wile E - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 750/1050 (1921Mhz Shader) - 15252 - Q6600 @ 3195.3Mhz - 355fsb

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4466415

Tpu image server won't let me upload the screen. So I had to host it on imageshack. Bear with it. lol.






Got the Quad to 3.2GHz, on the same volts as 3GHz. Gonna try for more. What's the safe temp on a G0 C2Q again? lol

EDIT: Forgot to mention my Ballistix are running at 1065 4-4-4-12 now. On my old DFI AM2 board, I had to set my ram to 2.4V to do it, because it only went in .1V steps, and 2.3V wasn't enough. This board has amazing voltage options, with nice and fine steps. Only takes 2.34V to get these speeds out of my ram. Can't wait to see what the 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2v Transcend can do when it gets here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Another new one for me. Still a work in progress. Successfully flashed to a 1.1V bios.
> 
> Wile E - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 750/1050 (1921Mhz Shader) - 15252 - Q6600 @ 3195.3Mhz - 355fsb
> 
> ...



@ everyone.....seems the word got around kind of quick about palit?...

@Wile E.....mine was already set to 1.1V in the Bios, you sure yours wasent???


----------



## vega22 (Jan 1, 2008)

well it seemd that 820 is the max i will get out of the core on stock cooling but im sure i will get another couple of hundred points if i give it some more time but tbh i cba as i still aint got rid of this hangover.






marsey99 - msi 8800 gts(g92) @ 820/1000 1975 shader - 13339 - e4300 @ 3200mhz - 400fsb


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like I just jumped a quad core, a core 2, and a AM2 6400 with my s939 Opteron...









I will be updating around 11 ish CST.  Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## strick94u (Jan 2, 2008)

that kicks ass for a 939!


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be updating in about an hour if anyone wants to get thier New Years scores in....


----------



## strick94u (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2008)

Im in the atic it's cold. 

supposed to be --9.444444444444444 c tonight or 15F.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a small error in the Single card nVidia list.

Mine should read: 8, Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 750/1050 - *15252* - Q6600 @ 3195.3Mhz - 355FSB

Thanks for keeping the list updated, btw.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it didn't help. I still can not hit 3Ghz at low -temps/ I guess a dry ice run is next/

It's funny this MSI motherboard goes crazy when it hits -s. I was reading 247c in bios LOL.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

All updated, inluding you Wile E....  Added a little something to the bottom of the list too,  dunno if it's gonna stick though...


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well it didn't help. I still can not hit 3Ghz at low -temps/ I guess a dry ice run is next/
> 
> It's funny this MSI motherboard goes crazy when it hits -s. I was reading 247c in bios LOL.



It's just like when you are really overweight and when you step on the scale it goes past 0 again... just in reverse.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bottom Three

3, disarmedmeteor - ATi X800GTO @ 513/550 - 2284 - E6300 @ 1996.6Mhz - 285.3FSB
2, newtekie1 - HIS X1650Pro @ 600/400 - 2059 - Celeron 352 @ 4437.7Mhz - 184.9FSB
1, Jimmy 2004 - Sapphire X800GTO @ 407/511 - 1796 - Sempron 3000+ @ 2529Mhz - 281FSB


LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's just like when you are really overweight and when you step on the scale it goes past 0 again... just in reverse.



hmmm


----------



## JC316 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn IT!!!! Missed me again.  See post 2738


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4479694

2nd place ati, with the quad still on stock cooling. oddly enough I need my dang work fan back used to have it blowing on the vga keeping the vregs cool. not at 1.55v I'm having issues.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Damn IT!!!! Missed me again.  See post 2738



You post too many damn scores!  Plus, the ORB's you are giving me have no info on what your FSB is, which is why it says UNKNOWN on the front page.  With the basic ORB's I need a gpu-z and a cpu-z shot as well.


----------



## d0s (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, happy new year everyone! Thought i would make for a good start to the year with a updated score 

Doh!!! just noticed its not showing my RAM speed believe it was running at 573ish 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2v think I was in shock with the score.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2008)

fook he's ahead of me!  will have to get another run in.......I have more in the bank   Nice one Dos!


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going for the lowest score with my work computer.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't beleive this machine made it through!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice ERocker.....it's amazing what you can do with old hardware.....it takes a lot more skill to get the most out of that than it does this modern stuff........jeez when I was a lad I could get my abacus really flying 

@ Wile E......have manged to get one of the cards to 770/1080 (shader clock linked) so at 1925 I think fully stable on ATi tool artifact scanner for 30 minutes, I have not tried a 2006 run with it yet as I have my E6850 in ATM but I will swap it with the Quad tomorrow night and do a run.

My friend (the electronics tech) has one of the cards to try and find for me the mod points for voltage on this non reference PCB, I will report back tomorow!


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

strick94u said:


> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/strick94u/amdrun.jpg



@strick94u i think u got ur self a bottleneck. why not push the CPU a little higher if you can just for benching.

@ERocker that isn't the new GTS is it?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

black light burns said:


> @ERocker that isn't the new GTS is it?


Nope, it's a reference clock eVGA 8800(G80 A3rev.) 640mb 96 shader card.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 3, 2008)

black light burns said:


> @strick94u i think u got ur self a bottleneck. why not push the CPU a little higher if you can just for benching.
> 
> @ERocker that isn't the new GTS is it?


its buggy I don't think it likes the video card gonna slap a 7900 gt in it if its still buggy it maybe the raid drive this motherboard had a problem with 500 gig drives,who knows it may just be a pile of exscrement.It looks good though


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm going for the lowest score with my work computer.



i am going to use POS's PC and just use the onboard i will go for the lowest even if i have to underclock it.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

Last one on the page, don't forget the new entry erocker (you won't cuz u )
Mediocre - 2900PRO 1GB 822/1000   Q6600 4.08GHz Vista   12963     





http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13132380


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I can't beleive this machine made it through!



is that a 9800se 256-bit or  a pro?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a 256bit 128mb 9800se.  It cannot be softmodded either.  This card gave me the first reason to come to TPU.  I have an identical card that has 4 more unlocked pipes that I have ready for a backup.

Too bad they didn't have gddr3 back then.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

black light burns said:


> i am going to use POS's PC and just use the onboard i will go for the lowest even if i have to underclock it.



Well... it's a low-end showdown my friend...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an update


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> @ Wile E......have manged to get one of the cards to 770/1080 (shader clock linked) so at 1925 I think fully stable on ATi tool artifact scanner for 30 minutes, I have not tried a 2006 run with it yet as I have my E6850 in ATM but I will swap it with the Quad tomorrow night and do a run.
> 
> My friend (the electronics tech) has one of the cards to try and find for me the mod points for voltage on this non reference PCB, I will report back tomorow!


I just wondering about that last night. Do these clock better linked, unlinked, or doesn't matter?

The water loop is getting flushed and reinstalled on the cpu this weekend. Should be able to get some better clocks out of my Quad as well. Can't complain about 3.2 on the stock hsf tho. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just wondering about that last night. Do these clock better linked, unlinked, or doesn't matter?




personally i find linked is the best, it's kind of 6 and two 3's TBH but if you have to lower the core to increase the shader or vice versa you are always losing something, I find keeping linked gives the best performance balance.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^will bear that in mind next time i play with mine as im back in work tonight so can t for a few days.






not the 13.5k i was after but damn i was close


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2008)

Wile E you should put that Quad and SLi that suff with a Dry Ice run.

I'm putting my blocks together this weekend.


I did sell one of my HD2900s so I'm down to one card for the moment.


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well... it's a low-end showdown my friend...



well here is the score. 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13147611


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 3, 2008)

LMAO.....1st blood to Black Light!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I love it when you click on a orb link.. and it says illegal key and been logged!!Oh well hopefully tomorrow i get my new xfx 8800gts(g92) and make the top 20. Then in a few weeks ill hop on the quad train cause for $240 oem with it overclocked 4.0 i wont need to upgrade till the next year.At one time when i first built this i was #4 or 6 i want back in the top10!!!And thanks Al and erocker and everyone else thats made me spend money.Great job!!!This thread is one of the greatest ever TPU RoCKS


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

black light burns said:


> well here is the score.
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13147611



Yeah, nice..  You however, failed to give me the information needed to post this result.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I love it when you click on a orb link.. and it says illegal key and been logged!!Oh well hopefully tomorrow i get my new xfx 8800gts(g92) and make the top 20. Then in a few weeks ill hop on the quad train cause for $240 oem with it overclocked 4.0 i wont need to upgrade till the next year.At one time when i first built this i was #4 or 6 i want back in the top10!!!And thanks Al and erocker and everyone else thats made me spend money.Great job!!!This thread is one of the greatest ever TPU RoCKS



Then don't use ORB.  CPU-Z, GPU-Z and a score is what I need.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

hook me up with an update 
Last post on page 111 

No GPU-Z  but it doesn't work right anyway. My card won't go into 3d clock mode with the fuzzy cube


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> hook me up with an update
> Last post on page 111
> 
> No GPU-Z  but it doesn't work right anyway. My card won't go into 3d clock mode with the fuzzy cube



I'll update after I finish destroying my friend from Washington in UT3.. what a noob!   Anyways, thanks for at least typing your card clocks down.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

UT's a blast enjoy


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 3, 2008)

11011 think that' s all I can get 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4506692


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

That was exactly the score I had that I just broke!  Are you turning as many processes off as possible when running the test?


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, nice..  You however, failed to give me the information needed to post this result.



what info do you need? You can get all the info from ORB well maybe not... Nvidia 6100(onboard) @ 450mhz core 800mhz mem. CPU AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ @ 2548mhz (212x12)
BTW GPU-Z doesn't work right with this. It still shows the 7900GS not the 6100


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 3, 2008)

nope, just running it, will it make much of a difference ?


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

black light burns said:


> what info do you need? You can get all the info from ORB well maybe not... Nvidia 6100(onboard) @ 450mhz core 800mhz mem. CPU AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ @ 2548mhz (212x12)



Wow... the 6100 onboard graphics really DO suck!  Heck, I was using a single core s754 cpu at 1.8ghz!


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> nope, just running it, will it make much of a difference ?



Absolutely!  Using Vista doesn't help much either but you should take a look at this tweak guide.  There are many things you can do!  And really if you use the tweak guide you can turn off stuff that you don't need anyway... When I was running Vista with my machine I got it to run very well!


----------



## black light burns (Jan 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow... the 6100 onboard graphics really DO suck!  Heck, I was using a single core s754 cpu at 1.8ghz!


yes the 6100 onboard does suck.. I will have an OCed run coming soon.I can get 560mhz on the core w00t. nice oc for onboard.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 3, 2008)

Turned some stuff off, re-ran with higher ram speed 11134 

Getting there slowly

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4507200


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good gerry!  Everything is updated!


----------



## d0s (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update erocker, lets see how long I last this time round . Should be posting up some 3870 scores tonight hopefully. I have no idea what it will do.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 4, 2008)

There my best score so far, with stable settings...


----------



## black light burns (Jan 4, 2008)

you don't have my score on the list


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I did!


----------



## d0s (Jan 4, 2008)

Just benched the 3870 and I've got some mixed thoughts. It is a shame I couldn't beat the 2900XTs with it, well not all of them. It doesn't seem like a bad card. Just, I love my GTS 512 so much. It will serve me well in my shuttle with the lovely low power requirements .

Any who it is a Sapphire HD3870 all other specs same as 8800GTS 512 run.  Also seems strange the CPU clock is the model of the graphics card wasn't intentional .


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2008)

My new score:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4512181


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My new score:
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4512181



Again, I can't post your score when I don't know your clocks....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2008)

My e-peen is sad ='( Cant wait to see what I can do when I get my Intel E2160 

BTW I have the free 3dmark06
P.S anyone have any vids of the cpu test not runing at 0fps


----------



## vega22 (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^ lol i know your pain, mine hits 2 sometimes


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> ^^^ lol i know your pain, mine hits 2 sometimes



Your c2d only gets around 2fps  its the benchmark from hell!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Wile E you should put that Quad and SLi that suff with a Dry Ice run.


3 Problems with that. 1.)No SLI on an X38 board, 2.)No pots to do ln2 or dry ice runs, 3.) can't find vmods for the Palit GTs yet. (non-reference)


----------



## black light burns (Jan 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes I did!



sorry i missed that... BTW here is my OC run 
onboard GPU @ 560mhz(stock 430mhz) mem 800mhz just think if i added voltage


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 3 Problems with that. 1.)No SLI on an X38 board, 2.)No pots to do ln2 or dry ice runs, 3.) can't find vmods for the Palit GTs yet. (non-reference)



I have two voltage points! damn he has found two points and it could be both or either/or, do I risk it and take a 50/50 and give one a go?, I spose if I fry the one I'll know the other point is the correct one   Spose the card has not cost me anything and David did say he expected some to fry


----------



## black light burns (Jan 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080104/tpu3dmark06proofage.png
> 
> My e-peen is sad ='( Cant wait to see what I can do when I get my Intel E2160
> 
> ...



dude OC that CPU if you can it wouldn't be such a bottleneck.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 4, 2008)

> P.S anyone have any vids of the cpu test not runing at 0fps



my quad oced gets 2fps, the c2d will show a 2 but not average there. highest guys are close to 3. lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Again, I can't post your score when I don't know your clocks....



Ah damn. I always manage to forget that for some reason. Ill get that info to ya.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 5, 2008)

Can i get put on the list??....you havent added me yet


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

black light burns said:


> dude OC that CPU if you can it wouldn't be such a bottleneck.



I cant my bios is completly locked out.

Im not on the list yet


----------



## strick94u (Jan 5, 2008)

black light burns said:


> sorry i missed that... BTW here is my OC run
> onboard GPU @ 560mhz(stock 430mhz) mem 800mhz just think if i added voltage


Good lord how long did that take to complete 
Think I'll run my new laptop bet its slower


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I cant my bios is completly locked out.
> 
> Im not on the list yet



It's not updated yet


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I cant my bios is completly locked out.
> 
> Im not on the list yet



Have you tried a clockgen program?


----------



## black light burns (Jan 5, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Good lord how long did that take to complete
> Think I'll run my new laptop bet its slower



It didn't take too long. But how should i know... i took a shower and when i came back it was done. So less than 30min.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 5, 2008)

see what you mean it did not take any longer but this is my dx 10 ready video card in my laptop the only real speed I Saw during cpu test video test never saw 1 to 2 frames a secound and It did not run regular defualt size and I cant change it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Have you tried a clockgen program?



Yes yes everything its a HP OEM board I got on Ebay for 20$ I regret it now


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I have two voltage points! damn he has found two points and it could be both or either/or, do I risk it and take a 50/50 and give one a go?, I spose if I fry the one I'll know the other point is the correct one   Spose the card has not cost me anything and David did say he expected some to fry


Yeah, he told me to just tell him how we cooked it, and he'll send out replacements if we run out. lol. Can't freakin beat that. I finally get to blow up hardware without consequence!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, he told me to just tell him how we cooked it, and he'll send out replacements if we run out. lol. Can't freakin beat that. I finally get to blow up hardware without consequence!



OK, in that case the soldering iron is out today.....watch this space, I will keep you informed.


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, in that case the soldering iron is out today.....watch this space, I will keep you informed.



Ha...  did not take long


----------



## vega22 (Jan 5, 2008)

lucky tw@s

ment with love


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Judas said:


> Ha...  did not take long



Yeah but I am not talking about modding my beloved GTS, just one of the 8800GT 1GB cards I have


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> lucky tw@s
> 
> ment with love


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, he told me to just tell him how we cooked it, and he'll send out replacements if we run out. lol. Can't freakin beat that. I finally get to blow up hardware without consequence!



C'mon guys... I WANT IN!!!!! -erocker (currently updating)


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ah damn. I always manage to forget that for some reason. Ill get that info to ya.



cpu-z *GPU-Z Video Card clocks* and a score will do.  I still don't have your card clocks.  Please post all three in one post please.  -erocker


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Crashnburn read above...   Updated


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

A new up date ...  14901

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=4542099


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah but I am not talking about modding my beloved GTS, just one of the 8800GT 1GB cards I have



Erm... wot else u got hiden in yur closet


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2008)

Judas said:


> Erm... wot else u got hiden in yur closet



Lots!  Just mad some serious money on flea bay as well plus I get free hardware now!  Although I have just fried a card (I think)


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 6, 2008)

Ohh......Erocker, i have a C2D 6550...not 6650....I only have an old version of CPU-z that reads it wrong


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lots!  Just mad some serious money on flea bay as well plus I get free hardware now!  Although I have just fried a card (I think)


I take it that it was the OTHER possible voltage points?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty, look what I found. That card look familiar? lol. Xpert Vision my arse. haha.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2676798

EDIT: I can't seem to find measurement points for vgpu, tho.

I did notice that these Palit cards have 1.0ns Samsung GDDR3 tho. vmem should respond pretty well to additional voltage, if we can find the vmem vmod.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2008)

Here mine i hope 1280x720 is acceptable woudnt let me use 1280x1024 on my 17inch lappy


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Here mine i hope 1280x720 is acceptable woudnt let me use 1280x1024 on my 17inch lappy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080106/Untitled55.jpg


Not acceptable. It raises the score.

I had this issue with my 1440x900 monitor at one point. I had to go into the hardware manger, uninstall the monitor driver, and force it to use the Windows default PnP driver.


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Tatty, look what I found. That card look familiar? lol. Xpert Vision my arse. haha.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2676798
> 
> ...



XpertVision and Palit use the same factory to produce their cards


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

pt said:


> XpertVision and Palit use the same factory to produce their cards



Yup.....and the factory is owned by Gainward!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I take it that it was the OTHER possible voltage points?



  Yes....50/50 and guess who got it wrong!  didnt burn or anything tho, it might be recoverable, it started up OK until I got to windows then just black screen and reboot....then......well......nothing!

Not sure what to do now, if I try the other point and he got it wrong thats only one friggin card left, think I might E Mail David sometime, he must have a teccie who knows the points


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup.....and the factory is owned by Gainward!



oh
didn't know that
eitherway Xpertvision makes good cards


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Tatty, look what I found. That card look familiar? lol. Xpert Vision my arse. haha.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2676798
> 
> ...



That guys a loon, he should know that OVP/OCP kicks in at 1.3V the muppet, and if he dont he shouldnt be voltmoddin cards ffs, hey wait a minute, lets see how he did that and just put in a higher resistor, I dont like VR's anyways, I dont normally use a voltmodded card 24/7, just for benching, by my maths 575ohm should give me 1.29V.

Edit:    Having said that.....I am the one who fried a card!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

pt said:


> oh
> didn't know that
> eitherway Xpertvision makes good cards



Yes, apparently Xpertvision and Palit are subsiduaries of Gainward.


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2008)

just remenbered

I WANT A FREE CARD TOO!



(any low stuff with a hdmi port will do)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 6, 2008)

pt said:


> just remenbered
> 
> I WANT A FREE CARD TOO!
> 
> ...



Sorry M8, cant help you, I only have 2 left now


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry M8, cant help you, I only have 2 left now



but i don't want a 88gt, just a 85 with hdmi 
not asking much


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

pt said:


> but i don't want a 88gt, just a 85 with hdmi
> not asking much



You can get one for free at tiger direct right now!  You just have to buy a 680i LT board for $169...

Oh, right now I'm trying to get a PSU hookup!  We'll see....


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> You can get one for free at tiger direct right now!  You just have to buy a 680i LT board for $169...
> 
> Oh, right now I'm trying to get a PSU hookup!  We'll see....



if someone offers me the mobo aswell i will gladly accept the 85gt


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 761/1050 - 15915 - Q6600 @ 3825.4Mhz - 425FSB

Shaders at 1902MHz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4569468







First run with my cpu on water. Unfortunately, I don't think I got a 4GHz capable quad. Takes a lot of volts for even these speeds. I might stand a chance if I replace my rad fans with higher flowing units. Right now I have fairly low flow fans on it. Nice and quiet, and good temps for what they are, but I think I need something better. I'm thinking 3xSilverstone FM-121-B's. This board also has terrible vDroop. Gonna have to find a mod to fix that. (Sometimes .1v or more).

Load temps are great on this card. 59C for this bench. Next on the to-do list is the vmod, and possibly the OVP removal mod, if temps hold up.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 7, 2008)

run your quad @ 3.6 for a few days/week or so and try again, i know som1 who thought the same but its now bench stable @4ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> run your quad @ 3.6 for a few days/week or so and try again, i know som1 who thought the same but its now bench stable @4ghz.


Funny you should mention that, I'm actually running at 3.6 right now. lol

I think I can get 4GHz, but I think it's a temp issue. I was in Windows at 4GHz, but as soon as I put 100% load on it, it shot to 75C, and locked up/rebooted.

I'll let her break in for a few weeks, replace the rad fans with some high flow fans on a controller, and give another go at 4GHz.

This cpu is only to keep me competitive until my tax return, then I'm buying a QX9650, and if I have enough left over, a phase unit. If not, perhaps just another TEC block, as I have everything else needed to run one.

Btw, thanks for your input.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Funny you should mention that, I'm actually running at 3.6 right now. lol
> 
> I think I can get 4GHz, but I think it's a temp issue. I was in Windows at 4GHz, but as soon as I put 100% load on it, it shot to 75C, and locked up/rebooted.
> 
> ...



same with me, 3.6Ghz... i can run 3.8, but i get stupidly high temps even with everything lapped.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

@ Wile E, damn that quad needs more juice than mine did, I could get 3.8Gig stable on air at 1.52V, well stable enuff to do a 2006 run, so I got rid of mine, I need more power! So am getting a Quad Xeon 2.4gig G0, am upgrading my PSU also just in case we get some kit eventually!  Got a good deal on a Thermaltake Toughpower 750W quadrail.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

Hadn't thought about a new psu. I think I'll have to put phase on the back burner, and grab a killer psu instead for tax return time. Just in case he decides to send me some power hungry ATI cards for Crossfire. (One can hope)  

And the volts aren't all that bad. Vdroop is rediculous on my board. Under load it goes down below 1.5V for that setting and speed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hadn't thought about a new psu. I think I'll have to put phase on the back burner, and grab a killer psu instead for tax return time. Just in case he decides to send me some power hungry ATI cards for Crossfire. (One can hope)
> 
> And the volts aren't all that bad. Vdroop is rediculous on my board. Under load it goes down below 1.5V for that setting and speed.



Should have got a decent x38 mobo!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Should have got a decent x38 mobo!


It was supposed to be one of the best. 

Need to find a vdroop mod on a $280 board. Shameful :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It was supposed to be one of the best.
> 
> Need to find a vdroop mod on a $280 board. Shameful :shadedshu



NVM. There's a setting in the BIOS for it. Line Load Calibration. Eliminated vdroop completely. Man, I had myself worried. lol.

You wouldn't believe how many options this BIOS has. It somewhat overwhelms me at times, and I just came from a DFI board.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> NVM. There's a setting in the BIOS for it. Line Load Calibration. Eliminated vdroop completely. Man, I had myself worried. lol.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many options this BIOS has. It somewhat overwhelms me at times, and I just came from a DFI board.



Yeah, I was the same with the DQ6, it has options for just about everything imaginable, too many in fact!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> NVM. There's a setting in the BIOS for it. Line Load Calibration. Eliminated vdroop completely. Man, I had myself worried. lol.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many options this BIOS has. It somewhat overwhelms me at times, and I just came from a DFI board.



and you two used to say I was upgrade crazy LOL. Also my voltage damper or anti droop makes zero difference when on.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Should have got a decent x38 mobo!



funny my quad runs at 3.65 on 1.45v on and 80$ pos board.  and thats on the stock cooler. I think I'll put the water on the quad and the phase on the 2900. after testing for a bit I've discovered that my vregs are now tapping out at 1.5v before they become unstable. I used to be able to pump 1.7V into them without issue, but the cpu was on phase then. so no hot air in the case. (other than the chipsets which were under some high powered fans and never broke 30c) hmm. I guess I could go with the original plan, but it seems like the 2900 will tap out before the quad.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 7, 2008)

anybody know the kind of gains a solidstate drive gives you in 06, if any?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 7, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> anybody know the kind of gains a solidstate drive gives you in 06, if any?



The only thing that would give you is loading times.

Lets say your playing BF2 on a IDE drive. Lets just say it loads in 2 mins.

Then you install a SATA drive the game loads in 1.5 mins.

Then you install a raptor drive the game loads in 1min.

Then you install raid -0 with 5 raptor drives. The game loads in 5 secs.

That's the thing that you would be looking at. Now I don't know what a soild state drive would give you in your loading times. Others might.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 8, 2008)

I was wondering what people here are using to clock there 8800gts [g92]??I have tried riva tuner and ati tool, rivatuner there's no options for fan or overclocking and ati lets me clock it but no fan control??


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I was wondering what people here are using to clock there 8800gts [g92]??I have tried riva tuner and ati tool, rivatuner there's no options for fan or overclocking and ati lets me clock it but no fan control??


Using Rivatuner
Go to where you have Rivatuner 2.06 installed and open the Riva Tuner config file with word pad.  Add this line to it here:






Be sure to save it!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 8, 2008)

I got the card one hour before work tried everything nothing worked.So later when i got in i tried new drivers and all sorts of things no fan control!!I thank you, and so far without fan control i managed 13'880 750/1038.Later on tonight or tomorrow i'll post 14,???.Thanks again!

13'884


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I got the card one hour before work tried everything nothing worked.So later when i got in i tried new drivers and all sorts of things no fan control!!I thank you, and so far without fan control i managed 13'880 750/1038.Later on tonight or tomorrow i'll post 14,???.Thanks again!
> 
> 13'884



No problem.  Just be sure to post a Gpu-Z and Cpu-Z along with your score when you have that beast OC'd!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 8, 2008)

Sapphire 2900 Pro @ 830/1800 - 13369 - Q6600 @ 3333Mhz - 370FSB

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4583902


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 8, 2008)

Last update from me, unless I get a better proc, upped it to 3.3(wouldn't boot at 3.4  )

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4592582


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 8, 2008)

edit: newer score gotten by psuhing the quad to 3.95 and getting the mem to 988, this board apparently max's out at 2.3v ddr, which is an issue as these modules wont hit 1066 unless they have 2.4v or 1100MHZ unless they have 2.5v lol but at least this boost is decent in comparison to the previous one.






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4594396

3.95 on the quad on phase (5c load) same stuff on the 2900, 2900 wont run past 1.5v core, the same with the quad (due to the quad kicking my vapochills ass in wattage). so I think I'll have to either get a full coverage block for the 2900 or get some ramsinks. lol the quad is kinda funny for me though, usually there not this much of a wattage jump. for instance, my fx-62 on stock air could only reach 2.96GHZ on phase, 3.4GHZ thats a 15% clock gain for phase, on this quad thus far I've only achieved 3.95GHZ vs 3.65GHZ on  stock air. which is only a 6% gain. lol apparently even though the quad starts at a 95w tdp vs the 125w tdp of the fx-62, it goes up much faster after that. so i'm about 300MHZ slower than anticipated. mind you it really doesn't matter till I solve my voltage issue with the 2900 (which wasn't happening in the amd rig) It wont matter. from 3.8 to 3.9 I gained a whopping 40 pts in the overall score. lol


----------



## Duffman (Jan 8, 2008)

My best score so far.  Sapphire 2900pro flashed to XT and ATI 2900XT.  The 2900's are @ 837core and 889mem.   E6850 @ 3.78.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Duffman   Now I gotta see if I can match your Xfire with my single 8800GTS 512MB, my last run was at 3.8gig and I got 17,211, if I can do a run at 4gig it will be close 

Nice score thoough, will that 6850 go higher?  I coould do a 4.15gig run on 2006 out of mine, that will bring you up to 18000 I would think.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

I might be able to get it higher if I go turn off the Line Load Calibration to kill the Vdroop


----------



## strick94u (Jan 9, 2008)

Duffman said:


> My best score so far.  The 2900's are actually OC'd to 837core and 889mem.  Not sure why GPU-Z is showing stock values.  E6850 @ 3.78.



I want to see that VW picture nice numbers


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

ask and ye shall receive:

http://www.vwwallpapers.com/wallpaper/373/w12_coupe


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 9, 2008)

okay figured it out, the quad isn't gaining wattage that fast, my phase isn't running correctly on idle without a load (ie the rig is off) the head only hits -2c vs the -10c it hit on the same parameters with the fx-62. so i've gotta work on the unit for a while. my temps and voltage for the clocks should be much lower.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2008)

I got some new ram, boosted my score by 201 points 

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13274661


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I got some new ram, boosted my score by 201 points
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13274661



That's nice, but I cannot post your score without a gpu-z, cpu-z screenshot.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2008)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080108/untitled.png


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!  Thank you.  I'll be updating in a few hours.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Very nice!  Thank you.  I'll be updating in a few hours.



heh cant wait to see what I can get when I rid of this crappy mobo and cpu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2008)

Figured I'd try and get back in this....


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like that is about it for me.  Can't get the compy to boot on anything more than 3.78ghz

oh, and erocker, my cards are different brands, one is a Sapphire 2900pro flashed to XT and the other is an ATI


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

You guys have no idea how hard I want to bite the bullet and buy a quad now!  I am ever so impatiently waiting for a q9550 or mabye 9450 and a DDR3 board.  I'm think I'm skipping DDR2 all together.  We'll see though, if DDR3 is still insanely priced in a few months who knows.  All I know is, I think my current system has a good 5 months left in it max.  Besides, I want to get on top of the damn list too!  I might just say f it, and get the q9650, it IS out now.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

i know that itch


----------



## black light burns (Jan 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> You guys have no idea how hard I want to bite the bullet and buy a quad now!  I am ever so impatiently waiting for a q9550 or mabye 9450 and a DDR3 board.  I'm think I'm skipping DDR2 all together.  We'll see though, if DDR3 is still insanely priced in a few months who knows.  All I know is, I think my current system has a good 5 months left in it max.  Besides, I want to get on top of the damn list too!  I might just say f it, and get the q9650, it IS out now.



i will take ur rig that u have now


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2008)

I would't be worth it for me to sell it.  It runs Crysis on high 1680x1050 with no problem! It's all going into a mini P-180, next to my TV.  But then I have to throw more cash at that machine for a PSU, wireless card, keyboard/mouse, etc..  Who knows?  I'm confused and hungry at the moment, I'll brb.


----------



## vivanco (Jan 9, 2008)

i just got my new card bfg 8800 gts 512mb, this is a huge improvement for me from my old card x1300 pro 

here is my max score


----------



## DOM (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^
 thats alot of volts for just 3.3GHz does it need that much ?


----------



## vivanco (Jan 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> ^^^
> thats alot of volts for just 3.3GHz does it need that much ?




yea i have a really bad chip, with stock voltage i can only push it up to 2.8ghz so i use it @ 2.8 ghz for daily use and for benching i push it to the max which is 3.3ghz ( i open my room's window so temperetures dont go beyond 30 degrees )


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2008)

New run, finally cracked 16k

I used RivaTuner instead of gpu-z because gpu-z isn't reporting my clocks correctly. Hope that's ok.

*Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 777/1053 - 16179 - Q6600 @ 3870.5Mhz - 430FSB*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4602198


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice score, you are edging ever closer to me


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score, you are edging ever closer to me



For your overall scoring, or just on these Palit cards? What's your best Palit score to date?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2008)

goooo Wile E, next stop 17k.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> For your overall scoring, or just on these Palit cards? What's your best Palit score to date?



Palit @ 16,312...........GTS @17,211 both on 3.8Gig, can go higher now on the quad tho but it's sold so no point doing another run until I get the Xeon.

Sorry, forgot to mention, the palit was at 785 core and 1080 memory.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Duffman   Now I gotta see if I can match your Xfire with my single 8800GTS 512MB, my last run was at 3.8gig and I got 17,211, if I can do a run at 4gig it will be close
> 
> Nice score thoough, will that 6850 go higher?  I coould do a 4.15gig run on 2006 out of mine, that will bring you up to 18000 I would think.



what kind of volts did you use to get the 4.1?  I haven't gone past the 1.5 max setting that Intel publishes.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 9, 2008)

Duffman said:


> what kind of volts did you use to get the 4.1?  I haven't gone past the 1.5 max setting that Intel publishes.



1.55 in BIOS which equated for me to about 1.525V real, no heat issues.  I wouldnt worry to much about what Intel says, I benched mine at 1.7V....no problem!!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 9, 2008)

Hrmm, did i leave something out, i noticed my score wasnt added.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> Hrmm, did i leave something out, i noticed my score wasnt added.



Nor has anyone elses score yet.  Updating isn't automatic, I'm in the middle of rebuilding my system.  I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=686273
decided to hwbot my latest to see where I stand there.

funniest thing ever, the 8800gts 512mb top sli score is 22775

the single card top?
22586. lol I guess sli is just a bitch to setup at high speeds, the dual cards were at 810 core, the single run was at 1130core.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=686273
> decided to hwbot my latest to see where I stand there.
> 
> funniest thing ever, the 8800gts 512mb top sli score is 22775
> ...



1130mhz core..........................  The GTS 512MB is only about 5 weeks old, if that, wait a few weeks, there will be a lot more high single card and dual card scores up there soon


----------



## vega22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 1130mhz core..........................



got to be some frosty cooling on that beast


----------



## JC316 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my Q6600 is downclocked due to the insane Texas weather, but here is my run, I lost 200 points on the run compared to my 3.7 go.
2900Xt@ 850/999
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=13302560


----------



## vega22 (Jan 10, 2008)

what clocks on the 29xt jc?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 10, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> what clocks on the 29xt jc?



850/999


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2008)

11653 marks 
running xp sp2 pro
check specs...:
1. cpu: e6420 @2.133 OC to @3.400 Mhz
2. mem: geil ddr2-6400 @850 Mhz
3. GPU: ASUS 8800 GTX @Engine 596Mhz, shaders 1350Mhz, Memory 1900Mhz

other picture is from same tettings for cpu and mem, but not the GPU...

11653 maximum I 've managed stable up to now...


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2008)

*New one 12893*

Hi,
a new one still running e6700 @370*10 and mem at 462; hd2900xt set 850*1050 and 7.12 drivers. (all air-cold-cooled)


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 10, 2008)

Maxxed the card out @ 860/ 1350, I was having trouble o/cing the RAM, came home from work today and all was fine

New final score(until I get a new proc that is) 11585

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4623575


----------



## JC316 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here we go, a better score.


----------



## black light burns (Jan 10, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Maxxed the card out @ 860/ 1350, I was having trouble o/cing the RAM, came home from work today and all was fine
> 
> New final score(until I get a new proc that is) 11585
> 
> ...


from what i can see your background she looks good... I want to see the pic you are using on the background.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2008)

black light burns said:


> from what i can see your background she looks good... I want to see the pic you are using on the background.



LMAo....you can only see her hairline and knee caps


----------



## black light burns (Jan 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> LMAo....you can only see her hairline and knee caps



that is all i have to see to know i want to see more.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

My 6400 will be there when I get home today.....should I install it with my old block for one day, or should I hold off untill sat when the new CPU/GPU blocks are here.


Hmmmm


----------



## black light burns (Jan 10, 2008)

just put it in with the old block you know u want to.


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 10, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> 11653 marks
> running xp sp2 pro
> check specs...:
> 1. cpu: e6420 @2.133 OC to @3.400 Mhz
> ...



Pleas read the directions on how to post...  -erocker


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> My 6400 will be there when I get home today.....should I install it with my old block for one day, or should I hold off untill sat when the new CPU/GPU blocks are here.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm


I agree with Black Light, you know your gonna run it on the old block. lol.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

If the old block works.. hell yeah! 


*Updated!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> If the old block works.. hell yeah!
> 
> 
> *Updated!



BUt it leaks.....I swear I have had paper towels in my machine for a month now LOL


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> BUt it leaks.....I swear I have had paper towels in my machine for a month now LOL



Well then don't use it... Hell NO!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> BUt it leaks.....I swear I have had paper towels in my machine for a month now LOL


Lol. My setup is leaking as well. At the 1/2" to 3/8" reducers on my rad. I'm about to epoxy the bitch. lol.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2008)

I would of never thought that you guys have leaky systems?!  I wouldn't operate it with leaks anywhere!  Not just because of the water but, you're getting air in the system.  It's probablly not a big deal, but with cars it is.  Well... computers don't use thermostats so I guess it's ok.  With cars, when air builds up behind the thermostat, it wont open and cause overheating.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Lol. My setup is leaking as well. At the 1/2" to 3/8" reducers on my rad. I'm about to epoxy the bitch. lol.



I blow up the LEDs on one of my fans when a leak came on the rad LOL.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> I would of never thought that you guys have leaky systems?!  I wouldn't operate it with leaks anywhere!  Not just because of the water but, you're getting air in the system.  It's probablly not a big deal, but with cars it is.  Well... computers don't use thermostats so I guess it's ok.  With cars, when air builds up behind the thermostat, it wont open and cause overheating.


Nah, it's fine on mine. My rad is away from the components. It just drips on my table a little. I put a cup under it. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> I would of never thought that you guys have leaky systems?!  I wouldn't operate it with leaks anywhere!  Not just because of the water but, you're getting air in the system.  It's probablly not a big deal, but with cars it is.  Well... computers don't use thermostats so I guess it's ok.  With cars, when air builds up behind the thermostat, it wont open and cause overheating.



LOL I have been low on fluid because of this... I have this massive air bubble that goes thou the lines every couple of minutes  But my system has been 20-30C so no worries.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah, it's fine on mine. My rad is away from the components. It just drips on my table a little. I put a cup under it. lol.



I found my leak when my video card went crazy...and I seen the GDDR4 on the card was underwater


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nah, it's fine on mine. My rad is away from the components. It just drips on my table a little. I put a cup under it. lol.



LMAO, thats what you call improvisation!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I found my leak when my video card went crazy...and I seen the GDDR4 on the card was underwater




Lol, and people wonder why I dont go water, if I wanted pumps and tubes I would go on friggin life support!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, and people wonder why I dont go water, if I wanted pumps and tubes I would go on friggin life support!


This is honestly the first problem I've ever had with it. It's more the reducers' fault. They're supposed to be for 1/2" and 3/8" ID tubing, but they are actually slightly smaller. I should just get a pump top for my DDC-1, and convert the rest of my fittings to 1/2", as my 3x120mm rad is natively 1/2".


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

On my defense I use abnormal tubing, which is easy to leak, but harder to crink.

Both of these are stock CPU speeds.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 11, 2008)

hehe 

12547 3Dmarks 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4630565

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wd8gb/


----------



## strick94u (Jan 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I found my leak when my video card went crazy...and I seen the GDDR4 on the card was underwater



Should have seen what happened to my old P4 when the TEC iced it up almost as bad as when yours melted the video, face it dude some of us are masters of murphys law


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

You need your CPU-Z in that screenshot as well.


Well I know for 90% now that the AMD Quad is a far better chip than the 6400.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 11, 2008)

Online ORB results accepted along with a GPU-z Screenshot

so doesnt that mean the orb is good enough proof alongside a gpu-z shot


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

It makes it easier for him to post your score on the list. That's why he needs it

Also CPU-Z, not GPU-Z


----------



## JC316 (Jan 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You need your CPU-Z in that screenshot as well.
> 
> 
> Well I know for 90% now that the AMD Quad is a far better chip than the 6400.



It's my personal opinion that it would decimate the Q6600 if it would overclock like the Q does. Hopefully in time it will do better.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 11, 2008)

A little more playing around today, got a little bored..  Not bad for a $160 Graphics card, The highest i ever got out of my 8800gts 640 was around 12.9K

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4629619


----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2008)

JC316 said:


> It's my personal opinion that it would decimate the Q6600 if it would overclock like the Q does. Hopefully in time it will do better.


The tests where both the Phenom and Q6X00 cpus are clocked at the same speed say otherwise. Core2 is still faster, clock for clock.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 11, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



You should try lowering your multi and raise your fsb more.  I think you will get a much better score.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey what do you guys think of this tubing, it's the shit/New blocks this weekend.




What's this D installed a fan on his memory this time around......pumping 2.4 volts into 4 sticks running them close to 1Ghz at 3-3-3-10



erocker said:


> You should try lowering your multi and raise your fsb more.  I think you will get a much better score.


Maybe, and I want to try the 5x 500FSB bench as well.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2008)

It's about time you put a fan on your ram, but be forewarned, they'll probably still smoke at 2.4v, just not as quickly now.


----------



## erocker (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the tubing alot!  Probablly what I would use.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't hit those low timings without 2.4

Who knows, maybe they will last without killing them in AMD Overdrive with all the other settings to mess with like last time.......





erocker said:


> I like the tubing alot!  Probablly what I would use.




It's about 2 dollars a foot at the famers store here. It has nylon in it so I can take sharp sharp turns with it. The bad it's twice as think as the normal stuff.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2008)

Only 1.5ish volts on the cpu? Why not bump her up to 1.6?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Only 1.5ish volts on the cpu? Why not bump her up to 1.6?






I've had it that high....it's 4 hours new

Hey my ram will go up to 3.0v hehe



HOLD: I'm at 300FSB right now.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 11, 2008)

Wahoo!  Top Ten!  for now anyway

Erocker, did you get my PM about the listing of my vid cards?  They're listed as HIS3870's but I have dual 2900's


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, and people wonder why I dont go water, if I wanted pumps and tubes I would go on friggin life support!



yeah but on water that g0 would hit close to what your e6850 did. and on tygon tubing I've never had a leak or kink. granted I use car hose clamps instead of the plasticrap that usually comes with waterccoolers. now pinrot on the cpu with phase..... thats a different story lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's mine. System specs are on the left all so and this is with Cat 7.12.  Be great if a admin could make it show as a smaller pic .


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 11, 2008)

black light burns said:


> from what i can see your background she looks good... I want to see the pic you are using on the background.



I'll send it when I get home from work


----------



## vivanco (Jan 11, 2008)

finally over 14k , doesnt go any more than this

iam still the 17th on the list, couldnt beat the score on 16th


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2008)

lol i just realised i'm #46, and my score is from way back when i had a mere dual core 

I will re-bench at stock viddie now.

edit:  damnit no time atm, have to take care of something. will update later.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> yeah but on water that g0 would hit close to what your e6850 did. and on tygon tubing I've never had a leak or kink. granted I use car hose clamps instead of the plasticrap that usually comes with waterccoolers. now pinrot on the cpu with phase..... thats a different story lol.



Well I cant argue with that point but there are plenty of decent overclockers here with Q6600 quads on good water and also another forum that i infrequently visit and I have yet to see any of them benching in something like 3D Mark 2006 at 4.27Gig (2 cores, 4.43gig 1 core), and the way you phrase it, it would seem that it could be a fairly common thing, I genuinly have not seen a Q6600 at those speeds, even on water so would be grateful if you could link me some, lets just call it 4.2Gig as to be fair you did say "close to"


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2008)

ok, I hope this is the right way to post results...
3dmark06, cpuz and gpuz included...

12040 all aircooled...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2008)

and my vista result...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2008)

oh no don`t bench with Vista..............


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> oh no don`t bench with Vista..............



I did bench with xp... and I got 12040! I believe this is the one that counts....
I know vista are slower...:shadedshu

TI KANEIS; i hope everything is ok...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 11, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I did bench with xp... and I got 12040! I believe this is the one that counts....
> I know vista are slower...:shadedshu
> 
> TI KANEIS; i hope everything is ok...



Oxi, ego maresi i vista....


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I cant argue with that point but there are plenty of decent overclockers here with Q6600 quads on good water and also another forum that i infrequently visit and I have yet to see any of them benching in something like 3D Mark 2006 at 4.27Gig (2 cores, 4.43gig 1 core), and the way you phrase it, it would seem that it could be a fairly common thing, I genuinly have not seen a Q6600 at those speeds, even on water so would be grateful if you could link me some, lets just call it 4.2Gig as to be fair you did say "close to"



on air 3.8Ghz is rare, 4Ghz is possible but never stable.

for those clocks stable, you're looking at water, and for 4.2 and up you need some kind of TEC.

Those new 45nm chips are kicking ass.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> on air 3.8Ghz is rare, 4Ghz is possible but never stable.
> 
> for those clocks stable, you're looking at water, and for 4.2 and up you need some kind of TEC.
> 
> Those new 45nm chips are kicking ass.



Well dont know about needing TEC for 4.2, I have never seen 4.2 on water or TEC as I said but youghurt says it will on water.  4Gig on air is stable enough for a few in here to bench at 2006 no problems though and some even acheive that with just an 8 multi, I think it very much depends on the chip, it's batch and Vid but I agree, as a rule of thumb, the majority wont probably go past 3.8 stabily on air, mine didnt no matter what I did.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I cant argue with that point but there are plenty of decent overclockers here with Q6600 quads on good water and also another forum that i infrequently visit and I have yet to see any of them benching in something like 3D Mark 2006 at 4.27Gig (2 cores, 4.43gig 1 core), and the way you phrase it, it would seem that it could be a fairly common thing, I genuinly have not seen a Q6600 at those speeds, even on water so would be grateful if you could link me some, lets just call it 4.2Gig as to be fair you did say "close to"



see thats the wiggle room of "close too" 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=142430
just browse throught he pages you'll see some at 4.2 on water most however do fall way short of even the 4GHZ mark. which is pretty much why i went with the Q6700 which I've seen plenty on water above 4GHZ and even the rare few at 4.4GHZ. then once you hit phase and cascade on a good mobo you'll see the people at 5GHZ+ on the same chip.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> see thats the wiggle room of "close too"
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=142430
> just browse throught he pages you'll see some at 4.2 on water most however do fall way short of even the 4GHZ mark. which is pretty much why i went with the Q6700 which I've seen plenty on water above 4GHZ and even the rare few at 4.4GHZ. then once you hit phase and cascade on a good mobo you'll see the people at 5GHZ+ on the same chip.


Yeah, mine won't do 4GHz, even on water. I think I have to tweak my setup a little. I'm gonna have to try one of my other pumps I think. This one needs torn apart. I suspect there's some algae growth in there, killing my flow. And I need better fans on my 360 rad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 11, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> see thats the wiggle room of "close too"
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=142430
> just browse throught he pages you'll see some at 4.2 on water most however do fall way short of even the 4GHZ mark. which is pretty much why i went with the Q6700 which I've seen plenty on water above 4GHZ and even the rare few at 4.4GHZ. then once you hit phase and cascade on a good mobo you'll see the people at 5GHZ+ on the same chip.



Lol I must be blind, I just flicked through 5 random pages of that thread and didnt see one even on 4gig and the first page with the table of overclocks also didnt have one, they must be on the other pages I didnt check


----------



## g30rg1e (Jan 11, 2008)

16638.......... will try some more runs later but for now its not doing bad for a matx board with a quad on air.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol I must be blind, I just flicked through 5 random pages of that thread and didnt see one even on 4gig and the first page with the table of overclocks also didnt have one, they must be on the other pages I didnt check



towards the end; the thread pre dates the G0 revision which is why you see som many people proud to be at 3GHZ lol.

best start at the end and work back, i think its like 7 pages from the end.

edit:
here's a 4.1 on water
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2665557&postcount=400

2x 3 fan rads got to 4.5GHZ on a G0
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=238784

http://www.sx-team.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=127&pid=808&st=0&#entry808
just goes to show that heat is the main enemy, the more cooling you throw at the chip the better it clocks. luckily yorkfiels don't run this hot


----------



## ace80 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been away for a while, well had no internet connection actually but its given me the time to get xfire and oc'ing working with these x1800gto's.
So here's my current best http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4581243 
Sorry i didn't take any screenies at the time but here's one with a lower cpu speed






Its just a shame i'm limited on the oc by one of the cards, would be nice to have them both running 729/810.
By wednesday i should have a brand spanking new His iceq3 3870xt (the one with stocks of 850/2350)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 12, 2008)

JUST want to update my score a bit, I'm slowly working on it...


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 12, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> JUST want to update my score a bit, I'm slowly working on it...



That is a good score.... how are you ?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Share my scores*

Just wanted to share my scores here,  I could go higher, just limited by my crappy mobo, will replace by next month and Ill post more


----------



## Bytor (Jan 13, 2008)

Single card score..  

AMD: 6000+ @ 3.4


----------



## Bytor (Jan 13, 2008)

Crossfire score...


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my score:






I wonder if upgrading drivers to 7.12 would make a big difference?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont think it will make that big of a difference, thats right about where I was when I had a dual core in also.  I tested with 7.11 because i wanted to post them to the ORB and i compared with my 7.12 and there wasnt really any difference, except the 50-75 difference that I usally always see.  I have heard people saying that you will see a difference though by using these new 8.1 beta drivers that are out

EDIT  -and by the way, those are some great numbers on the 3850, i was comparing to my 3870 at first


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

only way to find out is to try 'em out!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 13, 2008)

Eh, I think I will wait a bit. Beta drivers make me nervous. ........


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 13, 2008)

ive read alot of people having good luck with them, and if you do have issues you can always boot in safe mode and rid your system of them


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ive read alot of people having good luck with them, and if you do have issues you can always boot in safe mode and rid your system of them



I tested out the 7.12 drivers today, when I loaded Crysis all the textures were missing, replaced by plain gray, except when I looked skyward. Really weird.....

So, back to 7.11 and Crysis back to normal again.

As for beta drivers, maybe I will try them out then. I'm only worried about something happening to the actual hardware. Is it possible to damage the card using the beta drivers? (at stock clocks).


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 13, 2008)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I tested out the 7.12 drivers today, when I loaded Crysis all the textures were missing, replaced by plain gray, except when I looked skyward. Really weird.....
> 
> So, back to 7.11 and Crysis back to normal again.
> 
> As for beta drivers, maybe I will try them out then. I'm only worried about something happening to the actual hardware. Is it possible to damage the card using the beta drivers? (at stock clocks).



that is weird, because i have been using 7.12 ever since they came out on dec 20 and ive never had any issues with that.  Did you completely remove the 7.11 before installing the 7.12??


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> that is weird, because i have been using 7.12 ever since they came out on dec 20 and ive never had any issues with that.  Did you completely remove the 7.11 before installing the 7.12??



Yeep. Never had issues in Crysis?

P.S. I just realized I put 2007 in my benchmark screenshot, doh, 2008!


----------



## vega22 (Jan 13, 2008)

whql drivers make me nervous, weird really


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 13, 2008)

"HIS HD3850 @ 715/909" I had my card at 786core 938 ram when I did that, GPUZ only picked the lower ones up because ATi's clock lower when there not under load.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2008)

Palit non reference 8800GT Voltmod for Wile E................  Courtesy of Overclockers.RU


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Palit non reference 8800GT Voltmod for Wile E................  Courtesy of Overclockers.RU



Aren't you doing one?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Aren't you doing one?



Ohhhhh yes......several    Am on the laptop at the moment tho, just taken PC apart, most of the bits are sold, waitin for my Xeon Quad to arrive from the US, until then, no PC   So no point in doin mod until I can test it, probably next weekend now.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

So, what kind of gains are you "supposed" to get?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> So, what kind of gains are you "supposed" to get?


We dunno. That's what we're here to find out. lol. I'm guessing it will depend on temps, and if I actually solder properly this time. hahaha.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ohhhhh yes......several    Am on the laptop at the moment tho, just taken PC apart, most of the bits are sold, waitin for my Xeon Quad to arrive from the US, until then, no PC   So no point in doin mod until I can test it, probably next weekend now.



Ok why is everyone switching to xeon quad but nobody has run benchmark from what I have read on the interweb its rock solid but not as fast as c2dquad. But cheaper than I paid for my c2d.So which one you getting?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Ok why is everyone switching to xeon quad but nobody has run benchmark from what I have read on the interweb its rock solid but not as fast as c2dquad. But cheaper than I paid for my c2d.So which one you getting?


Nah, they bench the same. They're just supposedly cherry picked cores, and therefore clock better. From what I've seen so far, it's generally true. Now I wish I would've picked up the X3220 instead of the Q6600, for an extra $10.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 14, 2008)

is the xeon a 775 socket? or does it use the 771 socket?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> is the xeon a 775 socket? or does it use the 771 socket?



X3000 series is 775.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2008)

odd why is the x3230 5 watts more tdp than the q6700? 100 on the xeon vs 95 on the desktop version. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117155

dunno but I have 2 q6700's here one in the rig, the other set for sale, wonder if i shouldn't sell them both when the yorkfields hit the shelves. I'm already planning on a mem and mobo upgrade in feb.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> odd why is the x3230 5 watts more tdp than the q6700? 100 on the xeon vs 95 on the desktop version.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117155
> 
> dunno but I have 2 q6700's here one in the rig, the other set for sale, wonder if i shouldn't sell them both when the yorkfields hit the shelves. I'm already planning on a mem and mobo upgrade in feb.


They use slightly different rating systems between the desktop and server parts, iirc.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 14, 2008)

server processors are always underrated because they are meant to be 24/7 stable and tend to be the cream of the crop.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 14, 2008)

marsey99 - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 820/1040 - 13913 - E4300 @ 3401.3Mhz - 377.9FSB






thats all i can get out of my setup with this cooling, i wanted 13.5k so i am real happy 

img not working for me????

link to it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Ok why is everyone switching to xeon quad but nobody has run benchmark from what I have read on the interweb its rock solid but not as fast as c2dquad. But cheaper than I paid for my c2d.So which one you getting?




Lol.....by "everyone"  I assume you mean two people from TPU??    Xeons are not cheaper, they actually are slightly more expensive, the main difference being that Xeon do a 2.13gig 8x multi quad unlike the desktop variety that starts with the Q6600 at 2.4gig, the equivilent to the 2.4gig is the Xeon x3220 which is slightly more expensive than the Q6600 but as I am getting mine from the US it's cheapr, Trt has the X3210 which is the 2.13gig with the x8 multi, he has had that little beast to 4gig with an 8 multi!

As Wile E said, in actual fact, they are only the better binned kentsfields with a higher temp threashold and lower Vid's, no guarantee that they will overclock better, I am only getting one to play, hopefully until April/May when by which time I will have had a chance to see which of the 45nm Yorkfield Quads are the best to have as I sold my Q6600 for more than I paid for it!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> odd why is the x3230 5 watts more tdp than the q6700? 100 on the xeon vs 95 on the desktop version.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117155
> 
> dunno but I have 2 q6700's here one in the rig, the other set for sale, wonder if i shouldn't sell them both when the yorkfields hit the shelves. I'm already planning on a mem and mobo upgrade in feb.



All 3 S775 Xeon quads are rated at 100W TDP for the G0 stepping but their theermal throttling temps is 15C higher than the 95W desktop versions.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol.....by "everyone"  I assume you mean two people from TPU??    Xeons are not cheaper, they actually are slightly more expensive, the main difference being that Xeon do a 2.13gig 8x multi quad unlike the desktop variety that starts with the Q6600 at 2.4gig, the equivilent to the 2.4gig is the Xeon x3220 which is slightly more expensive than the Q6600 but as I am getting mine from the US it's cheapr, Trt has the X3210 which is the 2.13gig with the x8 multi, he has had that little beast to 4gig with an 8 multi!
> 
> As Wile E said, in actual fact, they are only the better binned kentsfields with a higher temp threashold and lower Vid's, no guarantee that they will overclock better, I am only getting one to play, hopefully until April/May when by which time I will have had a chance to see which of the 45nm Yorkfield Quads are the best to have as I sold my Q6600 for more than I paid for it!



I know 3 others at another forum and have been bugging them to bench also so far if they are benching cpumark sciencemark 3dmark 05 or 06 or 03 pcmark05 ect ect nobodys posting 
you would think someone somewhere on the net would have posted something other than hey look at how this thing overclocks. I don't over clock high anyway I perfer to keep voltage down so the xeon may be the chip for me I am sure I'll gain regardless of which I choose but if there is an advantage from one to the other in processing power I would love to see it b4 I buy


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> So, what kind of gains are you "supposed" to get?



868 on the core is not uncommon at 1.3V, potential with a quad at 3.9Gig that would yeild around 17,600 points in 2006 I would guess.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2008)

strick94u said:


> I know 3 others at another forum and have been bugging them to bench also so far if they are benching cpumark sciencemark 3dmark 05 or 06 or 03 pcmark05 ect ect nobodys posting
> you would think someone somewhere on the net would have posted something other than hey look at how this thing overclocks. I don't over clock high anyway I perfer to keep voltage down so the xeon may be the chip for me I am sure I'll gain regardless of which I choose but if there is an advantage from one to the other in processing power I would love to see it b4 I buy



Well I should have mine and installed it by the weekend, I will let you know, and I will do a 2006 run also


----------



## trt740 (Jan 14, 2008)

strick94u said:


> I know 3 others at another forum and have been bugging them to bench also so far if they are benching cpumark sciencemark 3dmark 05 or 06 or 03 pcmark05 ect ect nobodys posting
> you would think someone somewhere on the net would have posted something other than hey look at how this thing overclocks. I don't over clock high anyway I perfer to keep voltage down so the xeon may be the chip for me I am sure I'll gain regardless of which I choose but if there is an advantage from one to the other in processing power I would love to see it b4 I buy




here are a couple I will post more later


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2008)

if you Pm me, i will give you my address so you can send me that CPU.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> All 3 S775 Xeon quads are rated at 100W TDP for the G0 stepping but their theermal throttling temps is 15C higher than the 95W desktop versions.



ah well no big deal there then, i turn off throttling and run phase change, my cpu never peaks past 5C fully oced on a full 4 core prime load. lol granted that due to wattage that only at 3.95GHZ, but I'm thinking of swapping the phase and water to see what results I get. I know that'll allow me to hit higher voltages on the 2900xt as well as increase the clock for the respective voltage. I'm just worried that it might burn out my poor vapochill classic. oh well at least then I'd have an excuse to overhaul the damn thing, put a huge evap on it a bigger compressor off of a comercial grade freezer and run a better coolant in it. might cost about 200$ and should give me better temps than the vapochill LS/prometeia mach II GT. 

but for now I've been enjoying a 24/7 rig speed of 400x9 on the cpu and 850/945 on the gpu.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats fast trt but single core test if I'm not mistaken and just a little slower than your old e6600. But thats @ 4050 so about the same I would think as a quad and much better silicone.
wonder if a server chip set would boost it don't really matter at that price for a xeon much better deal.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Judas (Jan 15, 2008)

Post 2833 (page 114)  has not been up dated , fixed the link think that was the problem


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 15, 2008)

Erocker...... please correct...

A couple of spelling mistakes....

I am tzitzibp, not titzibp, and I used 425fsb not 475 (yet)!


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'll get those fixed after work.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sorry guys, I'll get those fixed after work.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Update*

Updated numbers, still going up, now to move on to volt mods


----------



## d0s (Jan 17, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> 16638.......... will try some more runs later but for now its not doing bad for a matx board with a quad on air.



Good score ,  catching up! must move on to new things have been playing with TEC cooling tonight . Was surprised how well the Thermalright 120 Extreme could handle it! -5C on a 2140 idle and 11C on a e6600 @ 3.6 with 1.55v. Going to see if it will help my quad out tomorrow. Thinking on the positive side, still not sure if the TEC is working as intended just messing around and seeing what works lol.


----------



## d0s (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Updated numbers, still going up, now to move on to volt mods



Opps! missed you, very good score! nice to see the 3870's out pacing the 2900xt's on the list . Getting the feeling i'll be overtaken soon lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Thats fast trt but single core test if I'm not mistaken and just a little slower than your old e6600. But thats @ 4050 so about the same I would think as a quad and much better silicone.
> wonder if a server chip set would boost it don't really matter at that price for a xeon much better deal.



yes but it was with a x8 multiplier a x3220 for 179.00 is gonna do 4.0ghz 24/7 and with a lot less voltage than a q6600


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2008)

Where or when can I get a x3220 for $179?!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> Opps! missed you, very good score! nice to see the 3870's out pacing the 2900xt's on the list . Getting the feeling i'll be overtaken soon lol.






Sorry, just did





Whooooooooowwwww, this took some serious tweaking


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> Good score ,  catching up! must move on to new things have been playing with TEC cooling tonight . Was surprised how well the Thermalright 120 Extreme could handle it! -5C on a 2140 idle and 11C on a e6600 @ 3.6 with 1.55v. Going to see if it will help my quad out tomorrow. Thinking on the positive side, still not sure if the TEC is working as intended just messing around and seeing what works lol.



damn those g92 chips are really doing well!!  Makes my score look weak now   and ive been working so hard on it!

My congrats


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> damn those g92 chips are really doing well!!  Makes my score look weak now   and ive been working so hard on it!
> 
> My congrats



Hey d0s, Im looking to add TEC to my water loop for my CPU, is it hard, and is there any tips that you could pass on??


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Sorry, just did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how the F**k did you manage that? i couldnt pass 300FSB with my Q6600 in my P5B-E!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> how the F**k did you manage that? i couldnt pass 300FSB with my Q6600 in my P5B-E!



It was weird, as soon as I hit 333 i started getting problems, so i left it, then i pushed alittle more, and now, 3 weeks later with my q6600 and deluxe this is where im at, I was getting stuck at ~360 with my e6600, i did the pencil vdroop mod on my board today, and it didnt help the vdroop at all, but it did help me get above 400FSB, and that makes it worth it!

Ohh and that 420 FSB has been stable since noon today running 100% SETI@home


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

damn. i can do around 450 on mine, but not past 300 with a quad (its at 400x8 with an E6750 atm, 800MHz ram being the limit)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but it was with a x8 multiplier a x3220 for 279.00 is gonna do 4.0ghz 24/7 and with a lot less voltage than a q6600





279.00 oops


----------



## strick94u (Jan 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but it was with a x8 multiplier a x3220 for 179.00 is gonna do 4.0ghz 24/7 and with a lot less voltage than a q6600



Thats beyound bargin cheapest I could find was 249.00 for the 3210 I opted for the quad core sigh


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Thats beyound bargin cheapest I could find was 249.00 for the 3210 I opted for the quad core sigh



The x3220 is a GO quad and has a x9 .x3210 is  x8 mines, for sale on ebay now. I'm not sure what I'm buying next.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> The x3220 is a GO quad and has a x9 .x3210 is  x8 mines, for sale on ebay now. I'm not sure what I'm buying next.



Looks like the prices of these have gone up drasticly over the last few days you should be able to make a nice profit.


----------



## d0s (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Hey d0s, Im looking to add TEC to my water loop for my CPU, is it hard, and is there any tips that you could pass on??



Congratz on the score!  knew it was possible just need to head for that 14500 mark!  oh by the way did you voltmod your card? Also see you said you have water cooling, is that the card to?

On the TEC I really don't have any tips I'm sure I am a fine example of what not to do with one! Lol the condensation around the CPU socket was interesting to say the least lol. Also switching the TEC off is bad CPU goes from 11 to 20ish in 2 seconds had to see though! Needless to say it was switched back on swiftly. Following my advice may not be the best idea. Need to buy a better TEC the 150w wasn't dangerous enough.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> Congratz on the score!  knew it was possible just need to head for that 14500 mark!  oh by the way did you voltmod your card? Also see you said you have water cooling, is that the card to?
> 
> On the TEC I really don't have any tips I'm sure I am a fine example of what not to do with one! Lol the condensation around the CPU socket was interesting to say the least lol. Also switching the TEC off is bad CPU goes from 11 to 20ish in 2 seconds had to see though! Needless to say it was switched back on swiftly. Following my advice may not be the best idea. Need to buy a better TEC the 150w wasn't dangerous enough.



Well i have been reading up on the swiftech kit alot, and I have layed out my plan of attack, as soon as I buy my new mobo I am going to get the TEC cooler and do it, swiftech has a great install guide on their site, so Im gonna get that with my maximus formula soon.

And no I have not done the volt mod on my 3870 yet, that is my card in the pic.  I want to do the volt mod, Im plenty happy with the mem speeds now but I want to get the core up higher.  Im not worried of temps, with that ek full cover block I have never seen 40, it used to be at 33 but now with these clocks im running its getting alittle hotter, but even after hours of gameplay it nevers gos above 38.  So im gonna do that volt mod soon, and Im hoping to hit 950 or higher on the core.  Hey I can hope right!  Well thanks for the congrats and when I get my new mobo, case, and TEC, I will post pics and let you know how it went


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> Congratz on the score!  knew it was possible just need to head for that 14500 mark!  oh by the way did you voltmod your card? Also see you said you have water cooling, is that the card to?
> 
> On the TEC I really don't have any tips I'm sure I am a fine example of what not to do with one! Lol the condensation around the CPU socket was interesting to say the least lol. Also switching the TEC off is bad CPU goes from 11 to 20ish in 2 seconds had to see though! Needless to say it was switched back on swiftly. Following my advice may not be the best idea. Need to buy a better TEC the 150w wasn't dangerous enough.



hey would you recommend the gigabyte board that you have, the dq6 i think, over the maximus formula?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> The x3220 is a GO quad and has a x9 .x3210 is  x8 mines, for sale on ebay now. I'm not sure what I'm buying next.



reading reviews on the egg, alot of people say that the proc isnt really compatible with alot of 775 mobos and that it gets hotter than the q6600 counterpart.  Is all that true??

Heres the reviews I was reading.... Did all the people just get the b3 versions?(same as the q6600)??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16819117127


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2008)

Um about 1% of the people are reporting problems on Newegg and probablly because they don't know how to put on a heatsink properly.  One guy was using 533mhz ddr2... yuck!  Never trust reviews on Newegg.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Um about 1% of the people are reporting problems on Newegg and probablly because they don't know how to put on a heatsink properly.  One guy was using 533mhz ddr2... yuck!  Never trust reviews on Newegg.



Yah i seen that one, and I defintly trust people on the egg, if Im seeing issues with the end user(thats who I normally sell to) then I need to know that, when I sell stuff to my customers they have to be able to use this, calling me as little as possible, so those reviews are real important to me.  And not everyone on there is useless, you can tell by the review who really knows what they are talking about.  I just found it odd that 6 of the 17 reviews said there temps were >70C and I imagine the other reviews dont care or dont know how to monitor temps.  I guess any stock cooling sucks(havent used stock cooling in a loooong time), so maybe thats just the issue


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats it, machine is tapped out, managed a run at 3.4Ghz on the proc barley stable.

11740

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4715598


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

thats a very impressive FSB there, i wish I could hit that high!


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> thats a very impressive FSB there, i wish I could hit that high!



Cheers, It's only a 650i as well I wish I had a better proc though(well better multi) 

BTW what are you using to O/C your 3870?? my slider in ccc max'es out at 1387


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Cheers, It's only a 650i as well I wish I had a better proc though(well better multi)



yep, i have said that to myself everytime i purchase my procs, ive bought the e6600 wishing i got the 10x e6700 and now i bought the q6600 wishing i got the 10x q6700.  But i guess i cannot complain with the 9x, it really does help get you up there with the OC


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Thats fast trt but single core test if I'm not mistaken and just a little slower than your old e6600. But thats @ 4050 so about the same I would think as a quad and much better silicone.
> wonder if a server chip set would boost it don't really matter at that price for a xeon much better deal.



And the good thing is I can shut down all but one core in my BIOS


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> reading reviews on the egg, alot of people say that the proc isnt really compatible with alot of 775 mobos and that it gets hotter than the q6600 counterpart.  Is all that true??
> 
> Heres the reviews I was reading.... Did all the people just get the b3 versions?(same as the q6600)??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16819117127



I can only guess that these are B3 stepping and old stock, unlike the Q6600 that got the G0 revise in July, the Xeon didnt get it until late September, you will also notice from the item description that the Xeon has SSE4!


----------



## d0s (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> hey would you recommend the gigabyte board that you have, the dq6 i think, over the maximus formula?



The boards both seem to overclock the same, well at the level me and my friend are doing. I'd probably say the gigabyte seems easier to overclock. It's a hard choice all 3 gigabyte boards I have overclock really well. Ga-p35-ds4, ga-g33-ds2r and this board ga-x38-dq6. The asus boards I have had seemed a bit iffy p5b deluxe and striker extreme. So i probably have a biased opinion. Pretty sure tatty one has a dq6 aswell might be the person to ask.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> The boards both seem to overclock the same, well at the level me and my friend are doing. I'd probably say the gigabyte seems easier to overclock. It's a hard choice all 3 gigabyte boards I have overclock really well. Ga-p35-ds4, ga-g33-ds2r and this board ga-x38-dq6. The asus boards I have had seemed a bit iffy p5b deluxe and striker extreme. So i probably have a biased opinion. Pretty sure tatty one has a dq6 aswell might be the person to ask.



I think the Asus maximus series are pretty much on the same level as you have said to the DQ6, I have seem some reviews that put the DQ6 ahead, and others that put the Asus in front, I think probably most people go in these cases for the manufacturer they know of feel is the best.  

Apart from that....price is what matters!  I am very happy with my DQ6.....I am sure most Maximus owners are very happy with their boards.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 17, 2008)

tatty? have you forgotten somthing? whats the news on the xeon then ??


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> tatty? have you forgotten somthing? whats the news on the xeon then ??



I am in the middle of the build so not up and running yet (am at work at the moment) so I am offline at home until I am up and running, took the opportunity to not just change the CPU but got a new cooler, case and PSU!  Should hopefully be back in action by the weekend and then I can do some testing, initially low volt testing so the paste can bed in a bit.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

d0s said:


> The boards both seem to overclock the same, well at the level me and my friend are doing. I'd probably say the gigabyte seems easier to overclock. It's a hard choice all 3 gigabyte boards I have overclock really well. Ga-p35-ds4, ga-g33-ds2r and this board ga-x38-dq6. The asus boards I have had seemed a bit iffy p5b deluxe and striker extreme. So i probably have a biased opinion. Pretty sure tatty one has a dq6 aswell might be the person to ask.




Of all the asus i have used, the striker extreme was the worst. The P5B deluxe is good, but fussy with ram, so it definately fits the words 'iffy'.

Just saying those two are bums of boards, and many asus from then on are great (Personally, the intel chipsets are the best. its the Nvidia chipset boards which have problems more often)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> reading reviews on the egg, alot of people say that the proc isnt really compatible with alot of 775 mobos and that it gets hotter than the q6600 counterpart.  Is all that true??
> 
> Heres the reviews I was reading.... Did all the people just get the b3 versions?(same as the q6600)??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16819117127



No not true only board I've seen are the 680I boards that have trouble. I have put mine in a Asus p5ke p35 and a Gigabyte p35 ds4 revision 2.0 and it worked fine. Also the ones that get hotter are B3 chips this is a GO. I noticed they run hotter at higher voltage but need less voltage (alot less voltage to reach higher speeds plus they will achieve a higher FSB) Also the Xeon GO chips take 105watts the Q6600 series takes 95 watts and the Xeons can take more heat to begin with up to 85c the Q6600 series can only take 71C.  Hope that helps you. Also they are compatable with 775 boards because they are 775 chips designed for them. They are home/small buisness server chips.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> No not true only board I've seen are the 680I boards that have trouble. I have put mine in a Asus p5ke p35 and a Gigabyte p35 ds4 revision 2.0 and it worked fine. Also the ones that get hotter are B3 chips this is a GO. I noticed they run hotter at higher voltage but need less voltage (alot less voltage to reach higher speeds plus they will achieve a higher FSB) Also the Xeon GO chips take 105watts the Q6600 series takes 95 watts and the Xeons can take more heat to begin with up to 85c the Q6600 series can only take 71C.  Hope that helps you. Also they are compatable with 775 boards because they are 775 chips designed for them. They are home/small buisness server chips.



cool, thanks, I have been looking into a new quad core for another machine and I always wondered if there was a benifit to the zeon series


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I think the Asus maximus series are pretty much on the same level as you have said to the DQ6, I have seem some reviews that put the DQ6 ahead, and others that put the Asus in front, I think probably most people go in these cases for the manufacturer they know of feel is the best.
> 
> Apart from that....price is what matters!  I am very happy with my DQ6.....I am sure most Maximus owners are very happy with their boards.



Well I am choosing a new mobo now and Im really stuck between those two.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 17, 2008)

*ati 8.1 driver*

Best version so far for the latest catalyst driver.....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Well I am choosing a new mobo now and Im really stuck between those two.




Difficult decision as I am sure you have gathered, I chose the DQ6 based only only 2 reasons:

1.  It was £11 cheaper.
2.  Never owned a Gigabyte before so wanted to give it a try!

All I can say is that I find it fantastic, I have hit FSB speeds of 512 on my old E6850 and it is stable as a rock, excellent cooling (I cannot get the northbridge temp past 24C no matter what voltage I put through it) and it has more tech than I could ever use, but to be fair, I am sure the Maximus is pretty similar.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

is the NB voltage reading accurate tho? my asus told me 34C, yet it was over 90 when i put a probe on it... (40C ambient ftl)


----------



## Judas (Jan 18, 2008)

I have always used ASUS boards but the Gigabyte DQ6 boards are just great. The dual bios is one of the great features saves a lot of time and hassle


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> is the NB voltage reading accurate tho? my asus told me 34C, yet it was over 90 when i put a probe on it... (40C ambient ftl)



Yeah, thats always a factor but when I touched it it was hardly even warm....never mind hot and that was with a quad at 3.8Gig and memory at 1360mhz with the subsequent increase in NB volts to get it there.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, thats always a factor but when I touched it it was hardly even warm....never mind hot and that was with a quad at 3.8Gig and memory at 1360mhz with the subsequent increase in NB volts to get it there.


My Maximus barely gets warm with my Quad at 3.87Mhz, NB @ 1.55V, and ram over 1290MHz 5-5-5-15 2.24V. I don't think X38 runs as warm as some may think.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

P35 can burn like a biatch 

another win for x38

(mine blistered my finger on touching it, so yes, i am cautios of cooling the NB nowadays)


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 18, 2008)

good to know, I had to water cool my NB on my P5B Deluxe, I hate any temps that get up to 50C.  And Im looking to avoid having to water cool the NB if at all possible.  Im thinking the ASUS Maximus is my choice, only because I have always bought ASUS mobos and Ive had real good luck with all of them.  

To Gigabyte's credit I just built a computer for the office with a Gigabyte P31 chipset, payed 68 bucks for the board, and I over clocked a e2180 to 2.9Ghz(mind you this is for the boss/stability is a definite must/no blue screens ever!), and the bios options were amazing, much better than my P5B deluxe, by far!

Now heres another question, with the x48 chipset close to release would I be better off waiting for them to arrive, either for a cheaper x38 or for the added benifits of the x48 chipset?

My only needs are q6600 support(with good OC ability), DDR2, xfire support(2 maybe 3 16x PCIe) and alteast 2 available PCI slots for my add-in cards(RAID).


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally guys, this mobo still does not support more than stock voltage on the Phenom, but the 3dmark scores are up. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4772347


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Maximus barely gets warm with my Quad at 3.87Mhz, NB @ 1.55V, and ram over 1290MHz 5-5-5-15 2.24V. I don't think X38 runs as warm as some may think.



I am for sure going with a Maximus.  I am torn between an e8500 and a q9450.  e8500's will be out first so I may go with that.  I need new hardware.... bad!!


----------



## strick94u (Jan 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Maximus barely gets warm with my Quad at 3.87Mhz, NB @ 1.55V, and ram over 1290MHz 5-5-5-15 2.24V. I don't think X38 runs as warm as some may think.



For 300+ that board should satisfie other needs also like delivering pizza finding winning lotto numbers going to the bathroom for you during heavy gaming sessions getting super model's phone numbers but it must be worth it


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

strick94u said:


> For 300+ that board should satisfie other needs also like delivering pizza finding winning lotto numbers going to the bathroom for you during heavy gaming sessions getting super model's phone numbers but it must be worth it


It "only" cost 280 shipped. lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

Not bad


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Not bad



Not bad?  At 1920x1200 that rocks!!!


----------



## department76 (Jan 19, 2008)

just tried 3DMark06, benched 10623 with HD3870, 6400+ BE, and current overclocks in my system specs.


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4789399

oddly enough, 3DMark detects my 6400+ as a sempron...?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL that it does erocker, I just wish it was 10 grand. 

Need to tweak my system for 24/7 clocks.


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 19, 2008)

Here my hd3870 score. Water+pencil mod(hard mod coming soon)


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice Clock


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice Clock



Thats an Amazing Clock!!

@Haunted,

You gonna try over 1000??


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 19, 2008)

I need to find a 100k trimpot and some soldering licenses first. Then i will try over 1000.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 19, 2008)

This it so far with xp.I just installed vista with the cpu@3.6 i get 15,400.Since the xp is higher with higher clocks ill take that for now!!
Also if you click the link in my sig it validates it.


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

done in 32F


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn Dom.

Nice


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Damn Dom.
> 
> Nice


thanks

temps where low cpu was like 5 cores 10-15 gpu 9 lol

i would like to see what i'll get if i had a Q 

tryed to get a run with cas 4 but froze at the last test  sun was coming up might do it next weekend and try CCC 8.1

but the damn dog didnt want to get away from the table outside, had to put him to the tree out back didnt want him to knock the screen and case over


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

New baby here yet?


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> New baby here yet?



nope not yet 15 days to due date she wants her here but dont think shes ready lol she still moves alot looks like there's an alien in her


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 20, 2008)

Something weird this setup is.. i can get it to 4.08 probably further.. but when i boot into windows past 3.8 i only have two cores???I just ran 06 at 505fsbx8=4.0? it ran all the way but i only got 3500 in the cpu test???Confirms only two cores work with that high fsb weird..wonder if there's a setting im missing??Also the score was 14,500 with only two core's in vista so i hope when i figure this out i'll get 17,000 in vista 64bit


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Something weird this setup is.. i can get it to 4.08 probably further.. but when i boot into windows past 3.8 i only have two cores???I just ran 06 at 505fsbx8=4.0? it ran all the way but i only got 3500 in the cpu test???Confirms only two cores work with that high fsb weird..wonder if there's a setting im missing??Also the score was 14,500 with only two core's in vista so i hope when i figure this out i'll get 17,000 in vista 64bit



might want to look up your mobo maybe someone else is having the same thing happening


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> nope not yet 15 days to due date she wants her here but dont think shes ready lol she still moves alot looks like there's an alien in her



LMAO...thats just plain cruel!!!


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2008)

Just want to let people know to please read the instructions on how to post your score.  It's on page 1.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> nope not yet 15 days to due date she wants her here but dont think shes ready lol she still moves alot looks like there's an alien in her



best wishes for the new baby....

I 'm soon to be a father myself  
125 days left...


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> LMAO...thats just plain cruel!!!


Why ?  shes almost due and she moves alot I hope thats shes just healthy and has all her fingers and toes, but it looks cool when she presses against her tummy ive felt it many times 


tzitzibp said:


> best wishes for the new baby....
> I 'm soon to be a father myself
> 125 days left...


thanks you to 
do you know what your having ? by the time you know the baby going to be here, i still remember when she found out when i was at work she called me didnt hear it cuz its loud at my work and plus wear ear plugs so she left a v-mail, but it was on a $1 test her friend got her from work there crazy ladys, cuz they keeped telling her she was and when i got out took home toke her to get a blood test and 2 days later she was, we been waiting like 5yrs so where happy cant wait but i need a gas mask for the bombs lol 





erocker said:


> Just want to let people know to please read the instructions on how to post your score.  It's on page 1.


So mines good ? its not posted


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> done in 32F




126 point gain! Nice one, DOM!

I conceed the top spot to you as I'm not motivated enough to reinstall my 1950xt...

Can't wait for you to herald the birth of that baby girl!


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> 126 point gain! Nice one, DOM!
> I conceed the top spot to you as I'm not motivated enough to reinstall my 1950xt...
> Can't wait for you to herald the birth of that baby girl!


thanks 
i see your to be getting a  DX38BT why not a ASUS ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2008)

Dom..... have a 8 month old Grandaughter and she is truly beautiful.....I am sure yours will be equally as gorgeous


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thanks
> i see your to be getting a  DX38BT why not a ASUS ?



feh...ASUS. Just change the first "S" to an "N" and you've got what they can kiss on me.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Something weird this setup is.. i can get it to 4.08 probably further.. but when i boot into windows past 3.8 i only have two cores???I just ran 06 at 505fsbx8=4.0? it ran all the way but i only got 3500 in the cpu test???Confirms only two cores work with that high fsb weird..wonder if there's a setting im missing??Also the score was 14,500 with only two core's in vista so i hope when i figure this out i'll get 17,000 in vista 64bit


It wants more vcore and/or NB Volts. Same thing happens to my Q6600, and if vcore doesn't solve it, NB volts do.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> feh...ASUS. Just change the first "S" to an "N" and you've got what they can kiss on me.


Personally, I'd get the Gigabyte DQ6 then. The X38 boards from 3rd parties can get 400fsb support. Intel won't put that into the DX38BT, because X38 doesn't officially support 400fsb. There is also less voltage control on the Intel board.

In short, you're much better off with a 3rd party board, because Intel plays by the rules, so to speak.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/01/03/Intel-DX38BT-X38-Motherboard/p3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2008)

got my e8400 up and running. it almost kicks my q6600's ass, and i believe with a little work... it will.

e8400 @ 4ghz @1.31v  2x 8800gt's @ 755mhz core/2000mhz mem/1881mhz shader

18246points


----------



## vega22 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^^^ 4.1ghz on 1.33v 

man i hope they can get them to work on my mobo so a can get some water and not need a new mobo yet 

thats a nice score that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2008)

for the record... im using the e8400 on my evga 680i A1 with the P31 bios. i was told it wouldn't boot until the new bios was released this week. guess i proved them wrong.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 23, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> best wishes for the new baby....
> 
> I 'm soon to be a father myself
> 125 days left...



my wife just got pregnant so 189 days (27 weeks) to go here lol. we're actually building a house and it takes 6 months, so by the time the house is ready, the baby will be here too.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> for the record... im using the e8400 on my evga 680i A1 with the P31 bios. i was told it wouldn't boot until the new bios was released this week. guess i proved them wrong.



Seriously?!  How did you find out how to do that!?
*Nvm, I'm thinking P31 chipset...


* Update tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> got my e8400 up and running. it almost kicks my q6600's ass, and i believe with a little work... it will.
> 
> e8400 @ 4ghz @1.31v  2x 8800gt's @ 755mhz core/2000mhz mem/1881mhz shader
> 
> 18246points



One more thing.. you would be damn close to 19,000 with XP.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 23, 2008)

Making progress 16,115.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> got my e8400 up and running. it almost kicks my q6600's ass, and i believe with a little work... it will.
> 
> e8400 @ 4ghz @1.31v  2x 8800gt's @ 755mhz core/2000mhz mem/1881mhz shader
> 
> 18246points



WOW thats some good looking clocks, whats your core temps look like when running 100% for a while?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> WOW thats some good looking clocks, whats your core temps look like when running 100% for a while?



26c idle and it ran orthos over night at 34c.

im running a water setup...
d-tek fusion, laing D5, thermochill PA120.1, swiftech micro res.

simple yet sufficient.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 26c idle and it ran orthos over night at 34c.
> 
> im running a water setup...
> d-tek fusion, laing D5, thermochill PA120.1, swiftech micro res.
> ...



oh definitly, water is the only way to go, thats for sure.  Its awesome that proc can run at such high frequencies with such a low voltage, thats awesome!!  Im hoping the new quads can do that, Ill be dropping my q6600 real fast.  To keep 3.6 stable on my q6600 i have to run 1.5(Vdroop drops it to 1.47, 1.45 load) volts and even with 2 MCP320 radiators my temps still get in the mid 40's


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

All updated!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>



That is bunk.  Not acceptable.:shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is bunk.  Not acceptable.:shadedshu



How?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this "bunk"


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2008)

Just out of the top 20....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080125/wtfnessss.png


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080125/wtfnessss.png



awesome!! thats more like it, now can you get that GPU clock up more???  

keep going, I bet you could hit 11k tonight easy!

and bump that memory more - its amazing how much it helps


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> awesome!! thats more like it, now can you get that GPU clock up more???
> 
> keep going, I bet you could hit 11k tonight easy!
> 
> and bump that memory more - its amazing how much it helps



Thats the highest I can go on my gpu with out upping the volts and im not willing to do that. My memory is at 1000 somthing mhz isnt that enough


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

oh ur screen shot says its at 918  i figured you could get to 1000


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

Ohh I thought you were talking about my system RAM lol... yea I cant get the gpu ram oc'd at all, HIS did a pretty good job OCing the memory


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ohh I thought you were talking about my system RAM lol... yea I cant get the gpu ram oc'd at all, HIS did a pretty good job OCing the memory



oh i C, i didnt realize it came OCed.  Ahh well, cant complain about >10k for <$200 right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> oh i C, i didnt realize it came OCed.  Ahh well, cant complain about >10k for <$200 right?



Case - 20$
Mobo -70$
CPU - 100$
RAM 40$
GPU 200$
Mouse+KB - 110$
fans - 15$
CD drive - 20$
HDD 120$

I spent a good 700-800$ on this rig, its really nice


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

cant go wrong there!


----------



## d0s (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, thought I would post on what you can get on the new 8400's . I'm using the same clocks on the 8800GTS as I was on my Q6600 should make for a good comparsion. My RAM is running slightly faster in this bench.

Bah! Just noticed this doesn't the result pop-up is this still ok?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats really good for a single card setup


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 26, 2008)

update:
e6420@2.13, OC to @3.6GHz

3dmark06: 12375 (+335, from last effort)


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2008)

d0s said:


> Hey, thought I would post on what you can get on the new 8400's . I'm using the same clocks on the 8800GTS as I was on my Q6600 should make for a good comparsion. My RAM is running slightly faster in this bench.
> 
> Bah! Just noticed this doesn't the result pop-up is this still ok?



It's all good!   I'm wondering if in game performance would be better with the 8400 or a q6600/x3220?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 26, 2008)

so what would the results be with a quad, is it faster or slower?

EDIT - nm, definitly a quad, but that shows great great potential for the Quad 45nm's


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2008)

d0s - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) 825/1100 - 17388 - Q6600 @ 3869.9Mhz - 430FSB

d0s - Gainward 8800GTS(G92) 825/1100 - 16258 - E8400 @ 4401.3Mhz - 489FSB


----------



## d0s (Jan 26, 2008)

3dmark06 probably places too much emphysis on the quads to be honest. At the moment most games arent properly optimised for dual core so a quad is just wasted. The E8400 should get better performance in games than the Q6600 but thats only due to the higher clock speeds plus the performance gain from the new 45nm chips. A Q9x50 at the same clock would perform the same as the E8400 in most games. If your gaming, save yourself the cash and grab the E8400. Can't comment on the the Xeon quad but I'm guessing the same.


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2008)

d0s said:


> 3dmark06 probably places too much emphysis on the quads to be honest. At the moment most games arent properly optimised for dual core so a quad is just wasted. The E8400 should get better performance in games than the Q6600 but thats only due to the higher clock speeds plus the performance gain from the new 45nm chips. A Q9x50 at the same clock would perform the same as the E8400 in most games. If your gaming, save yourself the cash and grab the E8400. Can't comment on the the Xeon quad but I'm guessing the same.



All makes perfect sense to me!  I plan on getting the 45nm quad when they are released.


----------



## ghost101 (Jan 27, 2008)

HD3850(256mb)@843/999 + E6300@3570

= 11375


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 27, 2008)

updated.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2008)

d0s said:


> 3dmark06 probably places too much emphysis on the quads to be honest. At the moment most games arent properly optimised for dual core so a quad is just wasted. The E8400 should get better performance in games than the Q6600 but thats only due to the higher clock speeds plus the performance gain from the new 45nm chips. A Q9x50 at the same clock would perform the same as the E8400 in most games. If your gaming, save yourself the cash and grab the E8400. Can't comment on the the Xeon quad but I'm guessing the same.



You are right....currently only 11 games are optimised for more than 2 cores but it is estimated by 1 Jun there will be 30+ and by the end of this year nearing 75, this will include multithredded patches for currently released games as well as new ones.

Apart from benching, a dual core is more than sufficient for current gaming needs.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You are right....currently only 11 games are optimised for more than 2 cores but it is estimated by 1 Jun there will be 30+ and by the end of this year nearing 75, this will include multithredded patches for currently released games as well as new ones.
> 
> Apart from benching, a dual core is more than sufficient for current gaming needs.



so what were the results with the new xeon?able to surpass the 4GHZ mark?


----------



## vivanco (Jan 28, 2008)

still tweaking, i want to get over 16k


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You are right....currently only 11 games are optimised for more than 2 cores but it is estimated by 1 Jun there will be 30+ and by the end of this year nearing 75, this will include multithredded patches for currently released games as well as new ones.
> 
> Apart from benching, a dual core is more than sufficient for current gaming needs.



I want to back tatty up here. I only went quad core because i multi task a lot. i will run a dedicated game server on here on one core, the client on another (say... cod4) a teamspeak server and client, and chat programs/firefox as well.... i'm a heavy multitasker and never restart this PC, so an overclocked quad core really makes sense here.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I want to back tatty up here. I only went quad core because i multi task a lot. i will run a dedicated game server on here on one core, the client on another (say... cod4) a teamspeak server and client, and chat programs/firefox as well.... i'm a heavy multitasker and never restart this PC, so an overclocked quad core really makes sense here.



my e8400 Is going to be sold soon, I'm gonna buy a X3220 until the new chips come out. I multitask a bunch. I can see a difference in my e8400 going from a X3210 not nmuch of a difference but some and myxeon 3210 was a great chip.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> my e8400 I going to be sold soon gonna buy a X3220 until the new chips come out. I multitask a bunch. I can see a difference in my e8400 going from a X3210



thats why Im glad I got a quad, I only game like 5 or 10% of my computer time, including work like under 2%(I spend some work time here  )

Can I please get some help from all here????  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=50924


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 28, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> so what were the results with the new xeon?able to surpass the 4GHZ mark?



Only got it in and running yesterday so I will let you know in a day or so, what I can say is it will do 3.6gig on 1.32V (real) and idle at 25C on air   whether or not it will hit 4gig on air will be seen tonite hopefully, have not tried beyond 3.6gig in the couple of hours I had with it yesterday.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 28, 2008)

So is the X2 going to fall in the CF section?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So is the X2 going to fall in the CF section?



perhaps make a dual GPU section?

That way people with dual GPU in crossfire/SLI, therse a dual crossfire section as well.

Otherwise, how is tri-sli and such going to make ANY sense in the charts


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> So is the X2 going to fall in the CF section?



Nope, it's going in the "single card" section... Afterall, it IS a single card.  If somebody comes along with 3 or 4 cards on one system, I will make a special section for them.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nope, it's going in the "single card" section... Afterall, it IS a single card.  If somebody comes along with 3 or 4 cards on one system, I will make a special section for them.



Ok heres a distinction: the 3870 x2 doesnt specify crossfire, or a need for crossfire motherboard etc.

The 7950 x2, was two cards running in SLI (proper SLI, reported as two GPU's to windows)

If windows sees it as two cards linking up, its dual card imo.


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

Does Windows see the 3870 x2 as two cards?  Would you guys rather see the x2 classified as something else besides a single card?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Does Windows see the 3870 x2 as two cards?  Would you guys rather see the x2 classified as something else besides a single card?



windows sees the x2 as a single card. the second GPU is totally hidden to the system.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL I thru a screwdriver in the spooks


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 29, 2008)

wow, i really dont know what to say about that, 

I would like to say yes, it should be xfire

But it is just 1 PCB, and one slot, thats a tough one......


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

Well the 9800GX2 is dual card. IMHO the HD 3870 X2 should be under single card.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well the 9800GX2 is dual card. IMHO the HD 3870 X2 should be under single card.



I want to see 4 of these in a spider rig.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

prety sure the HD 3870X2 can only do CF x2


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> prety sure the HD 3870X2 can only do CF x2



AMD has said that it could do 4 cards with a driver. 2 and 2 would be combined over the buss.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL AphexDreamer is mad because he can't hit my score


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

Im really suprised I even hit 10k  2000point boost over my AMD lol


----------



## vega22 (Jan 29, 2008)

the 38x2 and 98/79gx2 need a new section, they are all single slot dual gpu cards and should be classed as such.

just my .002

anybody interested in a low cpu speed 3dmark challenge? just thinking that it does put alot of emphasis on the cpu and if we all agreed to limit that to..say 3ghz (every one can get that) then it will depend more on gpu and other tweaks to determin the final score.
just an idea.


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2008)

No they don't, they are cards that go into one PCI-E slot.  Even though it doesn't say so anywhere... the list is broken down by sli or crossfire *motherboard* arrangements.  Sorry, just my way out of it.  But really, I don't care if Nvidia or ATi come out with a single PCI-E slot card with 4 PCB's and 8 GPU's on it... it's a single card.  You have two of em?  It's called crossfire or SLi.  Three or more?  I'll make a new section.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> No they don't, they are cards that go into one PCI-E slot.  Even though it doesn't say so anywhere... the list is broken down by sli or crossfire *motherboard* arrangements.  Sorry, just my way out of it.  But really, I don't care if Nvidia or ATi come out with a single PCI-E slot card with 4 PCB's and 8 GPU's on it... it's a single card.  You have two of em?  It's called crossfire or SLi.  Three or more?  I'll make a new section.



my argument with this is with the cards that require SLI or crossfire boards to work. Very few people got a 7950 GX2 to work on non Nvidia chipset motherboards.
 This ATI card works on ANY board, regardless of chipset thanks to its internal bridge - that makes it single card worthy


----------



## Judas (Jan 29, 2008)

In wizzard's review of the HIS Radeon HD 3870 X2 there is a GPU-Z screen shot that says its 

ATI CROSSFIRE: Enabled  (2 GPUs)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Does Windows see the 3870 x2 as two cards?  Would you guys rather see the x2 classified as something else besides a single card?



Well it is two GPU's so why not just rename the two tables as "single and multi GPU's", that way if anyone runs 3 8800Ultra's in Tri SLi on a 780i board it goes into the same table as sli/Xfire under "multi GPU".


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the 3870X2 and the 9800GX2 are both single cards. They go into a single slot, that makes them a single card.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think the 3870X2 and the 9800GX2 are both single cards. They go into a single slot, that makes them a single card.



we need a vote on this.

7950 GX2 / 9800GX2 - two PCB's, single PCI-E slot used. Require SLI mode/drivers/motherboard to run.

38070 x2 - one PCB, one slot, does not require 'crossfire' as its transparent to the system, does not requrie specific mobo chipset.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> we need a vote on this.
> 
> 7950 GX2 / 9800GX2 - two PCB's, single PCI-E slot used. Require SLI mode/drivers/motherboard to run.
> 
> 38070 x2 - one PCB, one slot, does not require 'crossfire' as its transparent to the system, does not requrie specific mobo chipset.


My take on this is 1 PCIe slot = 1 card.

Maybe someone should start a poll thread?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My take on this is 1 PCIe slot = 1 card.
> 
> Maybe someone should start a poll thread?



i just done like hte idea of calling it a single card, if it has all the drawbacks of a multi card solution - eg, the 7950 gx2 really is two cards with 8x each - it needs an SLI board and SLI enabled to run.

unlike a single card, most of us here cant slap it in and have it work, while the ATI x2 card can run on any mobo, regardless of chipset.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just done like hte idea of calling it a single card, if it has all the drawbacks of a multi card solution - eg, the 7950 gx2 really is two cards with 8x each - it needs an SLI board and SLI enabled to run.
> 
> unlike a single card, most of us here cant slap it in and have it work, while the ATI x2 card can run on any mobo, regardless of chipset.


7950GX2 doesn't need an SLI board. That was one of their selling points. SLI performance without the full SLI setup. Well theoretically. Some boards needed a BIOS update to run them, so no, they're not compatible with all boards.

Regardless of all that, I still feel that if it plugs into one PCIe slot, it's still one card, regardless of drivers, design, or layout.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL AphexDreamer is mad because he can't hit my score



OH sure, go head and publicly announce it.

Really though its just straight out perplexing???


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 7950GX2 doesn't need an SLI board. That was one of their selling points. SLI performance without the full SLI setup. Well theoretically. Some boards needed a BIOS update to run them, so no, they're not compatible with all boards.
> 
> Regardless of all that, I still feel that if it plugs into one PCIe slot, it's still one card, regardless of drivers, design, or layout.



i had a friend with one, and he only ever got it to work in SLI mode on Nvidia boards. I helped him try and get it on non SLI boards, and we never succeeded. apparently we may have had bad luck there then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think the 3870X2 and the 9800GX2 are both single cards. They go into a single slot, that makes them a single card.



Gotta measure it in GPU's not slots, otherwise the G92 8800GTS would be 2 cards cause it takes up 2 slots?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Gotta measure it in GPU's not slots, otherwise the G92 8800GTS would be 2 cards cause it takes up 2 slots?



and my GTX would go to a 4 slot card after all the cooling upgrades i did to it


----------



## d0s (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well it is two GPU's so why not just rename the two tables as "single and multi GPU's", that way if anyone runs 3 8800Ultra's in Tri SLi on a 780i board it goes into the same table as sli/Xfire under "multi GPU".



Seems like a good idea to me  It's an easy fix too! It could just me being worried about getting my 8800GTS score beat by an 3870 X2. The idea does seem to make the most sense.


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Gotta measure it in GPU's not slots, otherwise the G92 8800GTS would be 2 cards cause it takes up 2 slots?



This is a good compromise.  Tatty has spoken!

*Changed on the main page.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 30, 2008)

dang sonnabitch nipping at my heels, thats it, time to bring out the big guns, pity I couldn't keep up with the nv cards, (Main reason i hadn't posted it)but i did squeeze out a 16k run, time to duplicate it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> dang sonnabitch nipping at my heels, thats it, time to bring out the big guns, pity I couldn't keep up with the nv cards, (Main reason i hadn't posted it)but i did squeeze out a 16k run, time to duplicate it.


Hmmm, 16k on a single 2900? I'm impressed. I need a better quad and better cooling. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

a new personal best for me tonight.

19185    q6600 @ 3.79ghz 9x421  3x 8800gtx @ 576/900/1350 on my new 780i

the only thing that i don't like is the fact that my e8400 will get this same score(or very close) @ 4.2ghz

more soon.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a new personal best for me tonight.
> 
> 19185    q6600 @ 3.79ghz 9x421  3x 8800gtx @ 576/900/1350 on my new 780i
> 
> ...


The same cpu score? I think you need to check into that (not saying you're lying, just saying it merits looking into). And it may be getting the same overall score because there may be a bottleneck somewhere else.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

not the same, just really close. different clock speeds though. the e8400 can run 4.32ghz no problem. this q6600 is one of the crappier ones. most it's ever seen is 3.9ghz for benching.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not the same, just really close. different clock speeds though. the e8400 can run 4.32ghz no problem. this q6600 is one of the crappier ones. most it's ever seen is 3.9ghz for benching.



Yeah, mine isn't that great either. I haven't even quite managed 3.9 for benching.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a new personal best for me tonight.
> 
> 19185    q6600 @ 3.79ghz 9x421  3x 8800gtx @ 576/900/1350 on my new 780i
> 
> ...



hmmm  it is tough to get stable benching at 3.9, I topped out at 3.84.  When I get TEC Im hopin to get 4 or maybe even higher.  But in defense of the Q6600 my CPU score was much higher than that


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, mine isn't that great either. I haven't even quite managed 3.9 for benching.



i can only do 3.8 for benching. Most Q66's end up at 3.6.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

I pull a 6117 cpu score @ 3870MHz

EDIT: but my ram is running at nearly 1300MHz at those speeds.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a new personal best for me tonight.
> 
> 19185    q6600 @ 3.79ghz 9x421  3x 8800gtx @ 576/900/1350 on my new 780i
> 
> ...



Our first 3 card post!  Congrats!  Now get those beasts OC'd and with an air conditioner blowing on them.  You know you can get the top score!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, mine isn't that great either. I haven't even quite managed 3.9 for benching.



I think its funny that we are disapointed with 3.9.

Those clocks on a quad are amazing, especially one that costs < $300


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Our first 3 card post!  Congrats!  Now get those beasts OC'd and with an air conditioner blowing on them.  You know you can get the top score!



HeavyH20 still owns that


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I think its funny that we are disapointed with 3.9.
> 
> Those clocks on a quad are amazing, especially one that costs < $300



LOL! Yeah, I step back and notice that sometimes, too. Only bench junkies can think this way. I desperately want a QX9650. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> LOL! Yeah, I step back and notice that sometimes, too. Only bench junkies can think this way. I desperately want a QX9650. lol.



you shoulda seen the glares i got when i mentioned my 'backup' video card -a bios modded (massive OC) 8800GT. its hard to realise the average gamer finds an 8600GT to be lightning fast.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you shoulda seen the glares i got when i mentioned my 'backup' video card -a bios modded (massive OC) 8800GT. its hard to realise the average gamer finds an 8600GT to be lightning fast.


I get similar looks when I mention my back-up is an HD2900XT.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I get similar looks when I mention my back-up is an HD2900XT.



(related to benching, so its not off topic )

At the lan events here, i introduced them to superpi and 3dmark. Because some games are damned system intensive, we set limits on the hardware to play teh games - we dont let people play supcom if they get over 40s on the 1m test, and we dont let people join cod4 if their 06 score is under 2,000.

because at one point my system was as powerful as all their systems combined, there was a HUGE upgrade spree at christmas - the slowest in our group of 15 is a socket AM2 dual core 3800+ @ 2.3GHz with an 8800GTS (G92) and fighting for that position is a socket 939 4200+ @ 2.75GHz with a modded 7900GT

Gaming with a group of friends is great. Gaming on gigabit networks, with no lag from ANYONE involved is just bliss - benchmarks can have positive effects


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a new personal best for me tonight.
> 
> 19185    q6600 @ 3.79ghz 9x421  3x 8800gtx @ 576/900/1350 on my new 780i
> 
> ...



wow 

3x 8800gtx !!!!!!!!!!!

congratulations.... and OC them, now!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> wow
> 
> 3x 8800gtx !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> congratulations.... and OC them, now!



I am a great admirer of one who dedicates so much time, money and effort as Fitseries into his computing but I have to say, just from an economic standpoint, when you look at the cost of three 8800GTX's , compare that with my one 8800GTS and then see that those three GTX's are only worth just 3000 points more than my one GTS (17,211) in 3D Mark 2006........I just got to ask......are you mad!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a great admirer of one who dedicates so much time, money and effort as Fitseries into his computing but I have to say, just from an economic standpoint, when you look at the cost of three 8800GTX's , compare that with my one 8800GTS and then see that those three GTX's are only worth just 3000 points more than my one GTS (17,211) in 3D Mark 2006........I just got to ask......are you mad!



his gtx's arent overclocked yet!  Im sure he could see a few more thousand, hopefully 5 more, but i dont really know how tri-sli scales.  But I do agree, and because all the g92 users on here are getting 17k Im really thinking of getting a gts.  That would be enough for me to stick with a single card.  I was gonna go crossfire 3870's to get 17~18k, but its not necessary with one g92


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> (related to benching, so its not off topic )
> 
> At the lan events here, i introduced them to superpi and 3dmark. Because some games are damned system intensive, we set limits on the hardware to play teh games - we dont let people play supcom if they get over 40s on the 1m test, and we dont let people join cod4 if their 06 score is under 2,000.
> 
> ...



I have to second that!  I got a Trendnet Gigabit switch for the house and we had 8 players up in a little 4 on 4 UT3 battle!  Wow what fun, all the systems were dual cores(2 quads) and the worst video card was a 8600gts(and he got alot of crap).  I think now hes stepping up to a 8800gt.  We ran 3dmark on all the machines and thats how we divided up the teams(just for fun).  Its awesome seeing 6 of 8 scores >10k

EDIT**  Ive been noticing alot of vistor traffic to this thread, thats awesome!  Congrats on the great thread


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> his gtx's arent overclocked yet!  Im sure he could see a few more thousand, hopefully 5 more, but i dont really know how tri-sli scales.  But I do agree, and because all the g92 users on here are getting 17k Im really thinking of getting a gts.  That would be enough for me to stick with a single card.  I was gonna go crossfire 3870's to get 17~18k, but its not necessary with one g92



Yup, that my opinion also but I am not a great supporter of multi card setups, just a personal thing, once you have added the price of the 2nd card, thought about wether 16 x 4 or 8 x 8 lane PCI-E is going to hold you back a little, thought about if the PSU has quite enough juice, to me it's easier to get the single card, but I am pretty unadventurous as far as that goes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

i think one of my gtx's is bombing out. time for RMA. 2 of the 3 run fine at 700/2130 but the 3rd card wont do 600/2000 without crashing the display driver. all 3 on water of course.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i think one of my gtx's is bombing out. time for RMA. 2 of the 3 run fine at 700/2130 but the 3rd card wont do 600/2000 without crashing the display driver. all 3 on water of course.



im benching with the e8400 and considering selling both my q6600's


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im benching with the e8400 and considering selling both my q6600's



My Xeon aint playing nice with my mobo, it dont want to overclock but I aint changing it until the Yorkfields arrive so am ssssssllllloooooooowwwwwwwww at the moment


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 31, 2008)

What's it doing?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im benching with the e8400 and considering selling both my q6600's



I could see that if you only aspect is gaming, but dont u use your computer for other tasks?  Im sure a q6600 at 3.2~3.4 would still be much much faster than a 4ghz e8400.  

I.E. I had my e6600 at 3.6 - a 1:30 DVD rip would take ~30minutes
Just ripped a 1:42 minute movie for the first time on my Q6600@3.7 and it finished in 18 minutes.  I know that might not be a huge difference but those extra cores do some much work for me when doing other things, and for my SETI!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

im getting a yorkie for sure. im tired of fighting these damn q6600's


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but those lists are getting really hard to read now where their so damn long  is it worth maybe splitting the lists into generation? eg; X18xx \ X19xx series in one list, HD series in another, and so on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I could see that if you only aspect is gaming, but dont u use your computer for other tasks?  Im sure a q6600 at 3.2~3.4 would still be much much faster than a 4ghz e8400.
> 
> I.E. I had my e6600 at 3.6 - a 1:30 DVD rip would take ~30minutes
> Just ripped a 1:42 minute movie for the first time on my Q6600@3.7 and it finished in 18 minutes.  I know that might not be a huge difference but those extra cores do some much work for me when doing other things, and for my SETI!



i barely game at all. i can play a game straight through in a matter of hours and then forget i ever owned it. i just like overclocking and benching. i have never had a dvd take more than 20min to copy on dual or quad core. what program are you using?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im getting a yorkie for sure. im tired of fighting these damn q6600's



im really looking into a quad 45nm part, but I dont like how high those prices are on the higher multi chips.  I just got some G-skill 1000mhz ram so that will help when i get my new mobo and maybe a lower multi 45nm quad.  

And I agree with breaking it into generations, the numbers can still be compared but Im really only looking to compare my card to others that are similar.  

I was thinkin like
2000 - 3000's
X1000's
Older

8000's
7000's
Older


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i barely game at all. i can play a game straight through in a matter of hours and then forget i ever owned it. i just like overclocking and benching. i have never had a dvd take more than 20min to copy on dual or quad core. what program are you using?



well i always run it through any DVD then I either use DVD shrink, or the for those tests, IM TOO DVD Rip, it might take alittle longer but the quality is great.  and those times really depend on the settings, I get mine really high, and I didnt get into detail I just gave that comparison


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

try DVDFAB.... it takes about 8-10min to rip and 5-10min to burn depending on what your copying.

DL->DL ~20min
DL->SL ~17min
SL->SL ~12min

quality is good to. looks great on my plasma with an upconvert dvd player.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am a great admirer of one who dedicates so much time, money and effort as Fitseries into his computing but I have to say, just from an economic standpoint, when you look at the cost of three 8800GTX's , compare that with my one 8800GTS and then see that those three GTX's are only worth just 3000 points more than my one GTS (17,211) in 3D Mark 2006........I just got to ask......are you mad!



paid $350 for one and evga step up for the other 2. total cost of $720.  you can barely get 2 for that price. the 780i was a step up as well but evga owed me money so i got it for free basically. i have 2 780i's and plan on selling one soon.

EDIT: i added up the cost of all my stuff i currently have IF it was all bought at current retail prices and i have ~$8940 worth of "Toys". need to sell some stuff for sure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

this is looking like the max for my q6600.(this is the one i have for sale BTW)

q6600 @ 3.92ghz       3x 8800gtx's @ 650/1000/1523 on a 780i powered by enermax galaxy

19852


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

just a question, but why does it say SLI disabled??

And im suprised thats all you get, with 2 3870s and a q6600 Ive seen over 20k.

I was hoping to see you at like 22k, thats a bummer.  You did say that one of your cards isnt really OCing well, maybe thats holding yah back some


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

SLI is never detected right in vista 64. i've had 100's of people point that out.

the nf200 chip on this 780i bottlenecks performance a bit. 

i have only had this setup running 21 hours now so i haven't had much time to tweak it. 

i have noticed that my memory has been causing lower scores as well. i need to get everything situated. i think i can get 20k pretty easy. the driver has also not been optimized for tri sli yet. hopefully nvidia will release a better driver soon. 

benches may not look so great but gameplay is awesome. every game i have tried so far has run smooth with everything maxed out on my 24" lcd @ 1920x1200


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

did u run crysis on them at all?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> did u run crysis on them at all?



crysis runs 35+ FPS with everything on very high @ 1920x1200 on my 24" W LCD. looks nice!


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> crysis runs 35+ FPS with everything on very high @ 1920x1200 on my 24" W LCD. looks nice!



oh that must be fun, I run at 14 x 9 on my 24" with half on med half on high.  I can only imagine how good that looks at 19 x 12. Thats awesome, the benches only matter so much when you can game like that!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What's it doing?



Just about nothing TBH, I can overclock it and it will run fine upto a point on VERY low volts, little heat etc etc then I turn it off when I go to bed, start it up the next day and it will fail to post, I think it's incompatibility isses with the Xeon on this motherboard although I have reverted to an older BIOS and things are improving, the chip is amazing in so much as I can get 3.6gig (when she is working right!) on just 1.32V (real) 1.35V in BIOS.  I can run her at 3gig literally on 1.26V but of course I wanna see if she will do 3.9 - 4gig and until I sort these issues out, any hardcore clocking is out of the question.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Maybe its just me, but those lists are getting really hard to read now where their so damn long  is it worth maybe splitting the lists into generation? eg; X18xx \ X19xx series in one list, HD series in another, and so on.



I agree but IMO, just split into DX9 and DX10 cards or bin the DX9!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Just about nothing TBH, I can overclock it and it will run fine upto a point on VERY low volts, little heat etc etc then I turn it off when I go to bed, start it up the next day and it will fail to post, I think it's incompatibility isses with the Xeon on this motherboard although I have reverted to an older BIOS and things are improving, the chip is amazing in so much as I can get 3.6gig (when she is working right!) on just 1.32V (real) 1.35V in BIOS.  I can run her at 3gig literally on 1.26V but of course I wanna see if she will do 3.9 - 4gig and until I sort these issues out, any hardcore clocking is out of the question.



I will let you know soon mines on the way and it from the same place I bought your from plus my board is based off yours.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

holy cow!  anyone seen these numbers, this is by far the highest result ive ever seen!
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3970826

EDIT*** NOT MINE, just found them!


----------



## pt (Jan 31, 2008)

here some better ones:
http://www.hwbot.org/hallOfFame.do?type=result&applicationId=12


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

pt said:


> here some better ones:
> http://www.hwbot.org/hallOfFame.do?type=result&applicationId=12



i got a failure, i think bad link

NM sorry


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

just barely squeeked past the ati setup there, I cant seem to open those at all, maybe that site is having issues, I keep getting the Crap, an error happened


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> just barely squeeked past the ati setup there, I cant seem to open those at all, maybe that site is having issues, I keep getting the Crap, an error happened



probably related to the internet link that went down in india.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> probably related to the internet link that went down in india.



hehe, that sucks that they are so crippled because of that, I would imagine if something like that happened in the states it would be a bigger issue.  We americans cant live without our internet!
Im definitly one of them!


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2008)

works fine to me


----------



## strick94u (Feb 1, 2008)

First run on the 8400


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 1, 2008)

is that on a 8800,  i didnt know ATI tool worked for Nvidia


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> is that on a 8800,  i didnt know ATI tool worked for Nvidia



Yep, but Riva is generally better to use for clocking on the 8 series cards, as it allows separate shader control.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 1, 2008)

i use Riva anyways, even on ATI, I really like riva, its been good to me


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, 16k on a single 2900? I'm impressed. I need a better quad and better cooling. lol.



more like you need an utter disregard for your hardwares wellbeing. lol
I'm pretty sure that my 2900's about to keel over. all those suicide runs with the vapochill on it at 1100 MHZ (back when i had the fx rig going) have really take their toll. which is probably why i can't hit 1GHZ on water anymore. but hey, the quad hits close to 3.9 on water and the 2900 goes above 1GHZ on phase currently so 16k should be quite duplicateable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2008)

Got a magical 200 point boost.. I didnt even oc anything from my past 10400 points lol


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Not bad








Well the XT I think was at 800Mhz. The GT is Stock during that run.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 3, 2008)

my latest with single 8800GTS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> my latest with single 8800GTS.



damnit! that make my GTX's look like crap. i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damnit! that make my GTX's look like crap. i must be doing something wrong.



Your cpu isnt 4.1ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Your cpu isnt 4.1ghz



i could probably get 4.2ghz at the voltage your using. damn that's kinda high.

i can only get 19852 @ 3.95ghz and 3x gtxs in tri sli. something is wrong here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 4, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> my latest with single 8800GTS.



Very nice, you need my GTS, you would hit 18500 then!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2008)

Next weekend you`ll see a much better score...suprise..


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 4, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> my latest with single 8800GTS.



are you getting that FSB with your Quad on the Maximus Formula?  If so thats awesome, what voltage do you have it set at in your bios?


----------



## vega22 (Feb 5, 2008)

finally cracked 14k




14076


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Tatty, I was looking over the vmod for our cards at OC.ru, and I think I know why my cards fried. I think we need to use a 100*K* Ohm VR. lol


----------



## vega22 (Feb 9, 2008)

sourced a q66 for £100, you recon i will hit 16k with it?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> sourced a q66 for £100, you recon i will hit 16k with it?



I would have to say so. I hit 16k with an 8800GT and a 3.87Ghz quad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> sourced a q66 for £100, you recon i will hit 16k with it?



Probably not though on your motherboard, I had one of those, very poor at quad overclocking.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey Tatty, I was looking over the vmod for our cards at OC.ru, and I think I know why my cards fried. I think we need to use a 100*K* Ohm VR. lol



Surely not that high,ffs that some resistence.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 9, 2008)

noticed on that img my ram wawsnt as tight as it could be so i reran it.





another pb 

other news,

tatty where did you get that pic of my misses 

have you noticed that msi have dropped the clocks on our card?

i know, i havent seen many get a quad above 3.2ghz on my mobo either but i have high hopes as mine seems to be a good en, not seen many get above 3.4ghz with a duo in it either and mine will post at 3.7ghz now so...fingers crossed eh.

@wile e

thanks for keeping the faith  not sure i would be able to get any where near 3.8ghz in this mobo tho.

@ne1
what would you say would be a good mobo for a q66 then, i would just want to swap it with my current one so ddr2 only, altho i only need 2 slots so...


----------



## overclocker (Feb 9, 2008)

i get a score of 10643 in 06


----------



## vega22 (Feb 9, 2008)

niec1 overclocker, you got a ss?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 9, 2008)

12418...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> noticed on that img my ram wawsnt as tight as it could be so i reran it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got almost 4.3gig on my duo with that board, problem is that it's not about if the boards a lucky one, it is in the power phases, that board has only 2 phase power I beleive which is just not enuff to stabily deliver sufficient power to 4 cores at the same time, to put that in perspective, of the 2 boards shown in my specs, one has 12 phase and the other 8 phase power!

Any half decent P35 board will do OK with a quad, depends on what budget your on TBH.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 10, 2008)

from what i have read it has triple phase power regs but your right its not really good enough for duos never mind quads.

which duo did you get to 4.3ghz and what did you have cooling it? thats as high as ive seen anybody get on this mobo 

budgets...well its not really an issue but i dont really like to spend more than i have to, yes i know im a tight arse.

o, b4 i forget another update 






marsey99 - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 820/1040 - 14272 - E4300 @ 3448Mhz - 387.6FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2008)

It was an E6850 with a Skythe Mine Rev B with 3 fans on it.  There are some quite reasonable mid ranged P35's from "Anus", Gigabyte and MSI that overclock well that by no means break the bank.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2008)

*nice score*



marsey99 said:


> from what i have read it has triple phase power regs but your right its not really good enough for duos never mind quads.
> 
> which duo did you get to 4.3ghz and what did you have cooling it? thats as high as ive seen anybody get on this mobo
> 
> ...



very nice score


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like it's time to do some updating tonight.  Sorry for the wait, as I have become deeply depressed with the new build going haywire.  I hate waiting 2+ weeks for an RMA of a brand new item.:shadedshu  Newegg is really slowing down...


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 10, 2008)

P35-DS4, PCI-e: 125MHz
Q6600 @4.1GHz (9x456MHz)
4x1GB DDR2 @1093MHz CL4 5-5-16
*Single* 8800GTS 512MB Core: 823MHz, Shader:2052MHz, vRAM:1107MHz
XP Pro 32bit, ForceWare 169.28 WHQL
3D Mark 2006: *17645*


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

How come nobody does the CPUz GPUz and 3dmark screen shot lately??


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> How come nobody does the CPUz GPUz and 3dmark screen shot lately??



They don't read the OP I guess...


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> They don't read the OP I guess...



yah I know the ORB results are good but its so much easier and informative with the screenie, and its not really hard.....


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2008)

Plus it's much easier for me to have a uniform system when I'm updating.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> P35-DS4, PCI-e: 125MHz
> Q6600 @4.1GHz (9x456MHz)
> 4x1GB DDR2 @1093MHz CL4 5-5-16
> *Single* 8800GTS 512MB Core: 823MHz, Shader:2052MHz, vRAM:1107MHz
> ...



and that is an awesome result!  If Im not mistaken thats first place for a single card isnt it?

Could you post a screenie of GPUz & CPUz, Id like to check it out!

And congrats on the 4 ghz on the q6600!


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2008)

gODJO your system is the bomb dude!  Can we see pics of your custom water cooling setup?  Pleeeeaaaaasssseeeeee!


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry guys, I didn't made CPUz and GPUz screen shot, but if you want I can make (photoshop rullz) 1 for you  CPUz and GPUz


My water cooling is home made. You can check the project here: http://www.xcpus.com/forums/water/108-home-made-water-cooling.html

And yes, my score is the highest single card 3D Mark 2006 score  I think I can reach 18k. There is still a little headroom on the GPU and the CPU, there is XP SP3 and better ForceWare drivers (171.16). BTW, my card is not moded and has the stock cooler.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't made CPUz and GPUz screen shot, but if you want I can make (photoshop rullz) 1 for you
> My water cooling is home made. You can check the project here: http://www.xcpus.com/forums/water/108-home-made-water-cooling.html
> 
> And yes, my score is the highest single card 3D Mark 2006 score  I think I can reach 18k. There is still a little headroom on the GPU and the CPU, there is XP SP3 and better ForceWare drivers (171.16). BTW, my card is not moded and has the stock cooler.



thats awesome!  and thats the same reason Im going with a GTS!!


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool setup man!


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> thats awesome!  and thats the same reason Im going with a GTS!!


The higher clocks are not the only reason. If you compare the performance of 8800GTS(g92) and 8800GT you should end up with the conclusion that the 8800GTS is not worth the money. The main reason why I replaced my 8800GT with a 8800GTS is the cooler. The 8800GTS has significantly quieter and much more powerful cooler. It also OCs higher and is faster at same clocks.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> The higher clocks are not the only reason. If you compare the performance of 8800GTS(g92) and 8800GT you should end up with the conclusion that the 8800GTS is not worth the money. The main reason why I replaced my 8800GT with a 8800GTS is the cooler. The 8800GTS has significantly quieter and much more powerful cooler. It also OCs higher and is faster at same clocks.



Well you just wrote down my reason for gettin the GTS over a GT(higher clocks/better performance).  Except Im going water on my GTS.  I like to hear that you still have some headroom on the GTS.  

When i get mine Im gonna shoot for 830Core speed.  And I think Im gonna go with the MSI card, what you think??  It seems to get good reviews.


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 11, 2008)

The referent cards are not made by the brands. nVidia delivers to them, they are slapping labels and stickers and are selling. It's more luck than anything else to have an OC-able card. I am not sure if it was XFX, but do a little research, there are 8800GTS g92 cards with Samsung memory chips. These can go up to 1200MHz which is impossible with the crappy Qimonda(found on all older g92 cards) 1ns DDR3 memory chips. The RAM bandwidth is bottlenecking these cards at higher clocks. Even if the core and the shader are clocking high, the performance gains are going to be diminished by the low RAM bandwidth.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 11, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> The referent cards are not made by the brands. nVidia delivers to them, they are slapping labels and stickers and are selling. It's more luck than anything else to have an OC-able card. I am not sure if it was XFX, but do a little research, there are 8800GTS g92 cards with Samsung memory chips. These can go up to 1200MHz which is impossible with the crappy Qimonda(found on all older g92 cards) 1ns DDR3 memory chips. The RAM bandwidth is bottlenecking these cards at higher clocks. Even if the core and the shader are clocking high, the performance gains are going to be diminished by the low RAM bandwidth.



thanks for the tip,

and BTW, I just went over your forum on your build and thats really cool!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2008)

I have added a 90mm fan over the fan intake od my stock cooler to pump more air in, I can now get 840mhz on the core and almost 2200 on the shaders, once I sort this Xeon quad out I reckon I will be hitting near 18000 also?

Thing is, I have these Palit 1gb 8800GT cards, so I might in fact sell the MSi and buy a MSI P7N Diamond 780i motherboard and Sli them.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2008)

i'd be interested what you can do in SLI. just please research and got get a faulty 780i like we keep hearing reports of.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'd be interested what you can do in SLI. just please research and got get a faulty 780i like we keep hearing reports of.



Yup......the MSI Diamond is apparently the best of the bunch, but thats only based on speculation ATM so I will give it a little time as there are no decent reviews yet, just user reviews from retailers as the board was only released on 21st Jan I think.


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 11, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I have added a 90mm fan over the fan intake od my stock cooler to pump more air in


Would you like to post some pics of it, please? There was a guy who mounted a Intel CPU cooler fan on the 8800GTS (g80) and got significantly better cooling performance. So I was thinking about doing the same


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 11, 2008)

gOJDO said:


> Would you like to post some pics of it, please? There was a guy who mounted a Intel CPU cooler fan on the 8800GTS (g80) and got significantly better cooling performance. So I was thinking about doing the same



Am at work at the moment but will open her up if I have time when I get home.  TBH it does not overheat without it but I think with the extra air being pulled in, some of that excess air gets forced through the capacitors/mossfets which help I think.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 13, 2008)

do we still submit our 3D Mark 06 scores here still?


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> do we still submit our 3D Mark 06 scores here still?



I SURE HOPE SO!  Thats why I come here!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

let me know if im the first to post a HD3870x2 bench. i was the first to post a TRI-SLI bench.

this is FAR from max. this was just a "play" run. im sure i can hit 20k on a single card here.

im getting a second one next week as well, so we will see how that goes.

anyway...

q6600 @ 3.38ghz on a maximus formula with 1 HD3870x2 @ stock(whatever that is) the driver scales the clock speeds so i cant tell. 17601.

i will say this.... i used to be a big nvidia fanboy... 
this SINGLE card is more than capable of shattering the scores of my 2x8800ultra's, 2x8800gt's, and my 3x8800gtx's. 

did i mention, im putting the x2's on water... yeah, that'll be awesome.


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this SINGLE card is more than capable of shattering the scores of my 2x8800ultra's, 2x8800gt's, and my 3x8800gtx's.


You might get high 3D Mark 2006 score, but 2x8800GT or anything faster will wipe the floor with the single 3870X2 in real world. I guess you want high-end DX10 graphics with AA and AF, where not only the 3870X2, but all the R6xx based cards sux.

BTW, nice 3DM2K6 score for a non-OC-ed card.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> let me know if im the first to post a HD3870x2 bench. i was the first to post a TRI-SLI bench.
> 
> this is FAR from max. this was just a "play" run. im sure i can hit 20k on a single card here.
> 
> ...



Nice!  You may well find in 4 weeks time you return to being an NVidia fanboi when the 9800 GX2 arrives   Strange thing is, on 2 reviews I have read, two single HD3870's in XFire beat the 3870x2 in almost every single bench.....wtf?????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

no gx2 for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no gx2 for me.



Why?  Are you still having issues with your 780i?  I am just about to get one, the best I can see out there ATM is the MSI P7N Diamond but little in the reviews apart from this......showing 600mhz FSB!!!  But the board is pricey.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=172572


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

i got rid of my nvidia boards.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> q6600 @ 3.38ghz on a maximus formula with 1 HD3870x2 @ stock(whatever that is) the driver scales the clock speeds so i cant tell. 17601.




Are you serious?!  Ok, I'm ordering a X2 by Friday.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are you serious?!  Ok, I'm ordering a X2 by Friday.



imagine what 3.9ghz on my chip would produce. it's a 20k card for sure. i've got 2 X2's but im not gonna comment on the benchies until the crossfire-x driver is officially out. my scores may still be low. BTW... i haven't gone past 3.4ghz yet.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 14, 2008)

come on, just post the screens and then they will just keep getting better as the drivers mature.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 14, 2008)

*17987*

e8400@9x450@4050mhz, 
hd3870 512dd4  crossfire

check the rig...http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1342.html


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'll get this thang updated tonight.  Hey fitseries, PUSH THAT PROCESSOR!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

erocker... you ever gonna post my tri-sli score on the first page? 

here's a run at 3.6ghz on the q6600 with a single x2 stock(i think)


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

Updated!

@ DaMulta: I figured I'd wait till you OC, unless you want me to post your last score?

@ Shadowfold:  What kind of processor do you have?  Please update your system specs.

@ tzitzibp:  I can't read the screenshot on post #3112


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 15, 2008)

My last score was done in 1920x1200


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW. i can't believe i just took the 1st on single ATI card setup. 

there will be more soon. im putting water on the maximus.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

The deed is done, newegg has my money and my X2 will probablly be shipped out on Monday or Tuesday (being sarcastic but that's the way it's been with newegg and me lately).  I shall be up upon the list again!  It may not be as fast as fitseries w/c setup, but it'll look better!  I'm as excited as... whatever, I'm excited!  I'm going to see what I can get out of my 8800gts, Maximus, etc.. this weekend and try to move up on the Nvidia side.  Blah, blah, blah  woohooo!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

so what did it for you? does my card perform that well to drive other people to need one for themselves? honestly.... i didn't know it would be this good. THIS IS MY FIRST ATI CARD EVER!!! i've been trying to get nvidia stuff to run good for years and i was just tired of the same old stuff. i've REALLY had EVERY 8 series card out until about 2 weeks ago(haven't had a GS, yet)


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of ATi my friend!  It's all I ever owned up untill this 8800GTS which I've been very happy with.  I knew I was going to get an ATi card again, I just wanted to wait for something that was significantly better than my GTS.  Plus, I waited because of the RMA on my motherboard which should be here tomorrow or Monday.  20 freaking days to get it replaced through newegg, it's just too long to wait!  I'm just limping along on my poor old Opteron.  It's not that old... just abused.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

erocker... i do believe you have my x2 score wrong

you wrote...

 fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 660/1100 - 18247 - Q6600 @ 3599.9Mhz - 400FSB

it should be....

 fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 18247 - Q6600 @ 3599.9Mhz - 400FSB

(well, the score is right, just not the clocks.)


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is my score running Cat 8.2 with my 3870 X2.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

whast with the screwed up text in the score window?


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 15, 2008)

What my score. It looks normal to me.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> Updated!
> 
> @ tzitzibp:  I can't read the screenshot on post #3112



ok..... bad jpg quality..... I have to redo the bench!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 15, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> *17987*
> 
> e8400@9x450@4050mhz,
> hd3870 512dd4  crossfire
> ...



there must be a mistake...... 17987 marks should be listed at number 10 of the overall top 10 list.... please correct it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

just after you updated...

q6600@3.8ghz   3870x2@stock(825/901)  19064 

i just can't get over the fact that this SINGLE card is gonna crush my 3xGTX/TRI-SLI score without overclocking the video card at all.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just after you updated...
> 
> q6600@3.8ghz   3870x2@stock(825/901)  19064
> 
> i just can't get over the fact that this SINGLE card is gonna crush my 3xGTX/TRI-SLI score without overclocking the video card at all.



Yeah but the GTX's never 3D Marked well TBH, even the 8800GT thrashed them in 2006, where as, all these people who are saying (including reviews) that two HD3870's in XFire are faster than a 3870x2 must be wrong looking at your score cause that's nice! and I see XFire 3870's sometimes struggling to get what I score with a single GTS.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

yo, erocker.... post it up... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=659405&postcount=3280
thanks 

and this....

fitseries3 - eVGA 8800Ultra (x3) SLI @ 650/1000 - 19852 - Q6600 @ 3923.8Mhz - 436FSB

should say...

fitseries3 - eVGA 8800GTX (x3) SLI @ 650/1000 - 19852 - Q6600 @ 3923.8Mhz - 436FSB

just trying to help.

(i bet people are getting pissed that im claiming all the top spots. they are all different setups though. i wish i could get 25k... as soon as the crossfire-x drivers are out.)


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 16, 2008)

Whilhelm - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 16195 - Q6600 @ 3005.7Mhz - 334FSB


----------



## strick94u (Feb 16, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that any pc running 3dmark06 over about 10,000 is ok to run any game great. This is why I am not buying any more gear for at least a week or so 
but still that x2 ati is nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Whilhelm - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 16195 - Q6600 @ 3005.7Mhz - 334FSB



You need to get some clocking on that Quad which is what is probably holding back your score, I am sure with a decently overclocked CPU you could easily break 18000, I get 17,211 on my 8800GTS with a quad at 3.8gig.


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 16, 2008)

for some reason i can't get my FSB stable at 400 even though it shouldnt be a problem
Perhaps i need to up the core voltage a bit


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 16, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah but the GTX's never 3D Marked well TBH, even the 8800GT thrashed them in 2006, where as, all these people who are saying (including reviews) that two HD3870's in XFire are faster than a 3870x2 must be wrong looking at your score cause that's nice! and I see XFire 3870's sometimes struggling to get what I score with a single GTS.




My best CF score (pre-voltmod) was 17189. This was with the card clocked @ 868/1275 (vs. 825/901 X2) and my E6600 @ 3779MHz (vs. Q6600 @ 3790MHz). Here is the breakdown:

fitseries: 19064             me: 17189
7804 SM 2.0                  7833 SM 2.0​ 8689 HDR/SM 3.0            9081 HDR/SM 3.0​ 5345 CPU                      3338 CPU​
So, 2000 CPU marks roughly translated to 2000 3DMarks in the total.

I think 2 3870s do quite well, actually. 

...now if I could get a nice X38 board and a quad, I'd be a happy fellow!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> My best CF score (pre-voltmod) was 17189. This was with the card clocked @ 868/1275 (vs. 825/901 X2) and my E6600 @ 3779MHz (vs. Q6600 @ 3790MHz). Here is the breakdown:
> 
> fitseries: 19064             me: 17189
> 7804 SM 2.0                  7833 SM 2.0​ 8689 HDR/SM 3.0            9081 HDR/SM 3.0​ 5345 CPU                      3338 CPU​
> ...



so my score dominates just because of the extra 2 cores.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 16, 2008)

...such is the way of 3DM06. 

Granted, I did have a slight OC on the card, but the brunt of the marks come from the CPU. Not news to anybody, just wanted to put CF 3870s vs. 3870x2 in perspective.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

don't get the bonetrail.... the bonetrail 2 is coming in 3 weeks. X48 is coming.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 16, 2008)

Heck, I'm on hold because Mushkin is dragging their feet releasing their DDR3...

Not quite sure what X48 is gonna bring to the table, but prices are pretty attractive on the BoneTrail right now!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> for some reason i can't get my FSB stable at 400 even though it shouldnt be a problem
> Perhaps i need to up the core voltage a bit



Do you have stock cooling?  If yes then up voltage to 1.4V, that should be good to at least 3.2-3.3Gig, if you have aftermarket cooling go 1.45V, that should be good to 3.6gig+, then you want to increase your NB volts by one increment also, take not of your memory speed and set it on a divider otherwise your memory will increase with the FSB.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> don't get the bonetrail.... the bonetrail 2 is coming in 3 weeks. X48 is coming.



x48 is here and doing well in the UK


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Heck, I'm on hold because Mushkin is dragging their feet releasing their DDR3...
> 
> Not quite sure what X48 is gonna bring to the table, but prices are pretty attractive on the BoneTrail right now!



i've got one i could let you have for cheap. i didn't use it because of the ddr3 prices.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> x48 is here and doing well in the UK



which boards? links?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so my score dominates just because of the extra 2 cores.



Mhz for mhz 4 versus 2 cores = 1800 points (ish)


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 16, 2008)

That agrees with my math.

Dang, I need a quad to compete, but I'd like to just settle on a 8400/8500 and clock the snot out of it!


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 17, 2008)

Updating score after hard mod


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2008)

what's wrong with this picture....

http://nukkorosu.80code.com/img/nukkorosu3447.jpg

that must be 2 volt moded GTS's.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2008)

06 says N/A on all results in the background - shouldnt it show numbers?


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 06 says N/A on all results in the background - shouldnt it show numbers?


 are you talking about your score ?


----------



## vega22 (Feb 17, 2008)

mussels, they dont appear there till you run the bench and close the details box m8


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> 3870 X2
> 
> *1* thequestor -  Q6600 3.5ghz 3870 X2 @ 825 Core 900 Mem 3dmark 17496 OS - XP
> 
> ...




thats from the 38XX thread


----------



## vega22 (Feb 17, 2008)

they have all been validated over there too 

some nice scores there from the xfire setups and a real nice one from haunted too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> thats from the 38XX thread



where's my score? i should be somewhere near the top.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you guys think I should go with freaksavior's format for this thread?

*How is the Haunted's score so high?  Does it have something to do with turning down all the settings in the Nvidia control panel?


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2008)

No response... Anyways, I made Intel blue and AMD green in the list so far...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> No response... Anyways, I made Intel blue and AMD green in the list so far...



DUH... i feel stupid. i didn't understand what you were getting at. it doesn't help that im half asleep. looks good though.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, If you check the list, after the "bottom three", I have now listed both ATi and Nvidia cards by series.   Crossfire and Sli coming after some sleep.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

looks good man. more to read, but very good for comparing same/similar card setups.


----------



## ncspecv81 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice scores.

e8400 @ X2 I got 19,814, though I accidently deleted the stupid link! so only thing I can confirm is my 19,729.  There is definitely 20k in this card on a dual core if I could overclock better. I think I found the culprit as it was a dying board that finally went south! anyways

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5133678


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

ncspecv81 said:


> nice scores.
> 
> e8400 @ X2 I got 19,814, though I accidently deleted the stupid link! so only thing I can confirm is my 19,729.  There is definitely 20k in this card on a dual core if I could overclock better. I think I found the culprit as it was a dying board that finally went south! anyways
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5133678



NOT BAD! what did you have the e8400 clocked at? i may give mine a go on the maximus.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally!  I have a working Asus Maximus in my possession, and all set up!  I'm trying to figure this thing out, anyone with this board have any tips?  I think I mostly need help knowing voltage settings at various speeds.  I would appreciate the help!  Anyways, I did manage to get a 3dMark run in already and I already beat my old score with pedestrian overclocking on the 8800gts.  At the moment I'm running my system as in the pic below.  The Core-temp voltage is wrong, otherwise everything else is good.  Everything went together very smoothly this time around, two hours after I got home, it was built and running 3d06!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

cool cool. i haven't looked into all the seting on my maximus yet. that's why i say my 3dmark06 runs have been pretty "dry". just a cpu overclock so far. i've seen my setup hit 21500 with a single x2. you may want to do the vdroop mod on the maximus. i saw a lot lower voltages out of my q6600 after words. i can run everything on auto to 3.6ghz and it's stable.(ram divider changed of course)


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> *How is the Haunted's score so high?  Does it have something to do with turning down all the settings in the Nvidia control panel?



Just a volt modded hd3870 under water cooling.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

The Haunted said:


> Just a volt modded hd3870 under water cooling.



Nice!


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

#35 isn't so bad.  3rd fastest GTS on the GTS list and this is my first run.  I think I can get more out of my card yet and deffinitely more out of my processor, but again first solid run after building and setting up after work.   This is only at 3.6ghz.  I can't wait for my X2!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

it's funny how most ppl with x2's have a maximus. have you noticed that yet? i've seen a few on DFI boards but not many other boards.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's funny how most ppl with x2's have a maximus. have you noticed that yet?



We who have a higher understanding enjoy the finer things in life... mwahaahahaha  Plus the PCI-E slots are the perfect distance for two dual-slot crossfire cards.


*I'm sure we'd see more DFI if the availability was better, but really you can find these Formulas everywhere!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

LOVE THE NEW UPDATES TO THIS THREAD!!!!!


One cool thing to look at would be a list of what cards are clocked this highest. But that would be a lot of work........


Love the new update again erocker!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> We who have a higher understanding enjoy the finer things in life... mwahaahahaha  Plus the PCI-E slots are the perfect distance for two dual-slot crossfire cards.
> 
> 
> *I'm sure we'd see more DFI if the availability was better, but really you can find these Formulas everywhere!



asus is the only company that made a TON of x38 boards and intel is waiting on asus to clear stock before the x48 is launched. hench the delay.

that is also why asus reused the x38 boards and slapped the x48 chip on them. they simply made TOO MANY. i don't know what DFI's problem is.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhh


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ohhhhhh



a cane with a swiftech MCW60 on the end! how nice!

a cascade for video im guessing?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

I need dry ice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

a homemade TEK-9. sweet!

a friend of mine runs a machine shop and i though about making waterblocks, heatsinks, and dry ice/LN2 coolers. i didn't think there would be enough interest though.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ohhhhhh



It's almost perverted!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Finally!  I have a working Asus Maximus in my possession, and all set up!  I'm trying to figure this thing out, anyone with this board have any tips?  I think I mostly need help knowing voltage settings at various speeds.  I would appreciate the help!  Anyways, I did manage to get a 3dMark run in already and I already beat my old score with pedestrian overclocking on the 8800gts.  At the moment I'm running my system as in the pic below.  The Core-temp voltage is wrong, otherwise everything else is good.  Everything went together very smoothly this time around, two hours after I got home, it was built and running 3d06!


Enable Line Load Calibration (or whatever it's called. lol.) It kills vDroop.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone know why my mic doesn't work?  I read one place that it's a driver problem...


----------



## Duxx (Feb 19, 2008)

Erocker, props to you man, this thread looks amazing now.  Ill be posting some scores once i get cooler for CPU. 



erocker said:


> Anyone know why my mic doesn't work?  I read one place that it's a driver problem...



Hooked into sound card?  Have you tried just using the on board?  Recently stop or trying to use ventrilo?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Anyone know why my mic doesn't work?  I read one place that it's a driver problem...



yeah. get the updated driver if you haven't already. the one on the cd had to detect my speakers EVERY TIME i restarted my computer. i got tired of that REAL quick.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Enable Line Load Calibration (or whatever it's called. lol.) It kills vDroop.



its name varies, but its always located near the setting for Vcore.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah. get the updated driver if you haven't already. the one on the cd had to detect my speakers EVERY TIME i restarted my computer. i got tired of that REAL quick.



Did that, doesn't work.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Did that, doesn't work.



make sure its set to use the right mic in the OS, and disable any autodetect crap for teh plugs.

I had one HD audio that tried to tell me my mic was rear out, so it never worked on auto.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> make sure its set to use the right mic in the OS, and disable any autodetect crap for teh plugs.
> 
> I had one HD audio that tried to tell me my mic was rear out, so it never worked on auto.



That's the thing, under the o/s speaker icon, there isn't even a microphone to check!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's the thing, under the o/s speaker icon, there isn't even a microphone to check!



make sure its set to 2.0 speakers, some of those onboards dont have enough jacks so if they're on 5.1 they disable the mic.

Other than that i dunno, and we're getting off topic


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> That's the thing, under the o/s speaker icon, there isn't even a microphone to check!



Should have got a DQ6...now thats a real board


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Should have got a DQ6...now thats a real board



I'm not interested in bright shiny colors.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ohhhhhh



some of my lesbian friends would love you


----------



## strick94u (Feb 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> some of my lesbian friends would love you



That makes no sense, none of these post do! guess you had to be there


----------



## technicks (Feb 19, 2008)

What are you talking about?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's almost perverted!



What do you mean almost?


----------



## strick94u (Feb 19, 2008)

technicks said:


> What are you talking about?



The picture of that thing and lesbian love none of that makes sense must just be me but what has any of that to do with this thread? just wondering


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2008)

when is mine going to added/updated?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a homemade TEK-9. sweet!
> 
> a friend of mine runs a machine shop and i though about making waterblocks, heatsinks, and dry ice/LN2 coolers. i didn't think there would be enough interest though.



Same here, I have thought about asking what it would cost to make some orders. Say 100 water blocks that I drew up. Of course I would have to get my friend involved in drawing the exact designs up. The open up a website and sell them.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> when is mine going to added/updated?



Soon!  I'm working...


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

strick94u said:


> That makes no sense, none of these post do! guess you had to be there



It looks like an extremely large ribbed dong  , and I was making light of it.


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 19, 2008)

It seems I have duplicate entries.

But nvm have an updated entry now



ghost101 said:


> HD3850(256MB)@857.25/999 + E6300@3570 + Vista x86 = 11488



I'm gonna have to switch to XP to break 12k it seems. E8400 will be arriving soon as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone know why my graphics "flash" in crysis?


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone know why my graphics "flash" in crysis?



You mean textures flashing? That was fixed in the crysis hotfix. It shouldnt happen with 8.2 drivers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i haven't got the hotfix and i am using the 8.2 driver with the 3870x2. any clue on how to get 64bit crysis to run?

also, my taskbar flashes up ever 30 seconds or so.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> It looks like an extremely large ribbed dong  , and I was making light of it.



ok that is kinda funny sick yet funny 

so what is it


----------



## trt740 (Feb 19, 2008)

*8800gs first run*







appears to be on par with a 2900xt or 8800 gts 640mb not to bad so far for 159.00 and it will go higher. The heatsink is solid copper and better than the stock heatsink on the 8800gt but it is loud, not super, and not as loud as the GT stock fan at 100 percent.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

Updated.  Trt, I dunno if you want me to post that score or not so I didn't.  Let me know.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Updated.  Trt, I dunno if you want me to post that score or not so I didn't.  Let me know.



You can post it. I'm bored with benching I think it will hit 13,000 or so max. I'm just too lazy to try and get it stable lol. It needs a new cooler to go higher. Theses appear to be lower overclocking 8800 gt rejects. Still they are very good. They match 8800 gt cards at stock when overclocked. For 150.00 they cannot be beat. Also no need to waste money on the XXX version these will exceed those speeds. This card beat my old 8600 gts by about 6000 points for near the same price.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> You can post it. I'm bored with benching I think it will hit 13,000 or so max. It needs a new cooler to go higher. Theses appear to be lower overclocking 8800 gt rejects. Still they are very good. They match 8800 gt cards at stock when overclocked. For 150.00 they cannot be beat. Also no need to waste money on the XXX version these will exceed those speeds. This card beat my old 8600 gts by about 6000 points for near the same price.



Thats a GS if so a card that hits those numbers at 150 bucks thats getting the main stream users where they need to be gaming wise. Its about time Video card pricing becomes affordable. Noticed last night the new 3650 Ati with ddr3 are going for under 100 a year ago only pure crap was under 100 and 150 would not get you a decent anything.Benching is still fun but lets face it long as you can hit around 10000 on 3dmark 06 you got a decent gaming pc rest is just iceing on the cake.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 20, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Thats a GS if so a card that hits those numbers at 150 bucks thats getting the main stream users where they need to be gaming wise. Its about time Video card pricing becomes affordable. Noticed last night the new 3650 Ati with ddr3 are going for under 100 a year ago only pure crap was under 100 and 150 would not get you a decent anything.Benching is still fun but lets face it long as you can hit around 10000 on 3dmark 06 you got a decent gaming pc rest is just iceing on the cake.



I agree!!! it seems also that the hardware is really outpacing any of the software needs . I for one will be off the upgrade wheel for a while. The only upgrade for me may be a Q9450 or Qx9650 If I find one sub 600.00, but thats is a want not a need.

Here is an example 79.00 after a rebate 3650 512mb ddr 2 very good ultra low budget card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131085


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's my results.
3DMark06 Score

GPU Validation for 3D Mark.

Sorry for not taking a screenie, but my computer and i were arguing and i had to clock it back down until i can do some more modifications. I though i did a validation for the CPU-Z but i can't find it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

I will update tomorrow night.  I just scored just under 13,300 with my e8400 at 4ghz, and my card at 700/1000.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 20, 2008)

after building a 3870 crossfire and managing to get 17k+ marks i thought it time to go back to my GTX and get some more juice out of it...

so I took it apart, replaced the original paste of the gpu with  Arctic Silver 3 and memory modules with Silver Grease...

I managed idle at 58C (gpu) and 45C (mem)...
and then I went for it...

NOT very impressed! 12526Marks 

I wish I owned a q6600 or an E8500....


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi guys! Heres my share:






Inno3d 8800GT SLI @ 687/980

ORB Validation

forgot to screen CPUz.. http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=291905

<<< 24/7 specs at my System Specs (xept for the rams)

IMO, the score does not matter.. its the FPS I am looking at. FPS is life.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 20, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Hi guys! Heres my share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks tzitzibp! You gots awesome score on your rig also dude! Got to learn em volt mods for em GTs. ^^


----------



## trt740 (Feb 20, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> after building a 3870 crossfire and managing to get 17k+ marks i thought it time to go back to my GTX and get some more juice out of it...
> 
> so I took it apart, replaced the original paste of the gpu with  Arctic Silver 3 and memory modules with Silver Grease...
> 
> ...




remember where that card shines is at high resolution with all the eye candy A/A A/F etc on and this bench doesn't really use all those.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> remember where that card shines is at high resolution with all the eye candy A/A A/F etc on and this bench doesn't really use all those.



I know, i know!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> I will update tomorrow night.  I just scored just under 13,300 with my e8400 at 4ghz, and my card at 700/1000.



Just noticed.........congrats on the Moderator!.....just aint gonna talk to you no more now


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's my score with the 8800gts 640mb and my processor at 4ghz.  More to go!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here's my score with the 8800gts 640mb and my processor at 4ghz.  More to go!



this 8800 gs is breaking 13000 now so it appears they are gonna be very close to 8800 gts 640 mb speed.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> aint gonna talk to you no more now











J/k, and thanks!

Btw, you have the quad... we'll see who gets the highest score.  I'm still new to Intel overclocking, and I'm kinda stuck at 4ghz right now...  They might as well print most of my motherboard options in Chinese!  It's going to take me a little time


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> J/k, and thanks!
> 
> Btw, you have the quad... we'll see who gets the highest score.  I'm still new to Intel overclocking, and I'm kinda stuck at 4ghz right now...  They might as well print most of my motherboard options in Chinese!  It's going to take me a little time



Lol, I am on well over 17000 already, it's gonna take you some nuclear physics to get that GTS 640 anywhere near that!


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I am on well over 17000 already, it's gonna take you some nuclear physics to get that GTS 640 anywhere near that!



  I think my 8800GTS can beat out a GS.  I'm getting a "secret weapon" shortly.  Your 17000 points will be just pocket change to me soon!  Mwahaha!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think my 8800GTS can beat out a GS.  I'm getting a "secret weapon" shortly.  Your 17000 points will be just pocket change to me soon!  Mwahaha!



We will see.....I have MUCH more hardware in my current armoury


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> We will see.....I have MUCH more hardware in my current armoury



i'll just wait til you two settle on a winnar... then OC my quad to 3.8 and pwn you 

nah kidding.. i'll wait for summer to go away, THEN i'll do it


----------



## trt740 (Feb 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think my 8800GTS can beat out a GS.  I'm getting a "secret weapon" shortly.  Your 17000 points will be just pocket change to me soon!  Mwahaha!



This 8800 gs would do 14,000 but my darn Cpu won't break 3.8ghz stable so someone else will have to prove that. I can tell by the frame rate it gets until the cpu part and it freezes


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 21, 2008)

wow 135 pages!!! i only get 6800 with a 

2900gt 256mb
amd x2 4200+ (2.5Ghz) 939
2 Gb 3200 DDR 
Cooler Master 600W

i had 5600 with my 1950 pro. 

i'll get some screen shots tommorrow with mine upgrade. go to a 
amd x2 5000+ (2.6Ghz) going to try for 3.4Ghz
2 Gb DDR2 800
x2 2900GT 256Mb Crossfire enable (stock speeds)
Hiper 880 W

im going for 12,000. i'll be happy with that. but with my cal. i should get around 14,000. i don't know yet.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I agree!!! it seems also that the hardware is really outpacing any of the software needs . I for one will be off the upgrade wheel for a while. The only upgrade for me may be a Q9450 or Qx9650 If I find one sub 600.00, but thats is a want not a need.
> 
> Here is an example 79.00 after a rebate 3650 512mb ddr 2 very good ultra low budget card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131085



I saw specs intel posted for a q9750  but it takes a new Board wonder what it is? you read anything about this chip http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/
12 mb cache damn the board it speaks of is dual socket damn


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2008)

9750....isnt that the skulltrain cpu, well one of?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> 9750....isnt that the skulltrain cpu, well one of?



no, chips ending in a 5(qx9775) are 771 and chips ending in 0 are 775. the Q9650(not the QX) is gonna be the 9x chip and the Q9750 is the 9.5x multi. what happened to the higher multi's? i want a 12x or 15x multi so i can do 12x500 and get 7.2ghz. wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 21, 2008)

look at these scores WOW!!!
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=702275


here's one with 3dmark03
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=690887


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> look at these scores WOW!!!
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=702275
> 
> 
> ...



i was wondering what a 30k run looked like


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no, chips ending in a 5(qx9775) are 771 and chips ending in 0 are 775. the Q9650(not the QX) is gonna be the 9x chip and the Q9750 is the 9.5x multi. what happened to the higher multi's? i want a 12x or 15x multi so i can do 12x500 and get 7.2ghz. wouldn't that be nice?



cool, so its the 9755 that will be skulltrain (771), added^^^

man i want some of what yourv been smoking tho, 12*500=7200  i would of added again on that post but it ill only let me do it once.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> cool, so its the 9755 that will be skulltrain (771), added^^^
> 
> man i want some of what yourv been smoking tho, 12*500=7200  i would of added again on that post but it ill only let me do it once.



it's "Skulltrail". and it is available from intel direct as we type.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2008)

lol, i will swap you for some for this stuff in my pipe


----------



## Titus (Feb 21, 2008)

- Mobo Asus P5K.
- C2D E 6750 @ 3.2GHZ FSB 400 / 1600 bus
- 1 X 1024 MB G-Skill PC 6400 CAS4 ( 4/4/4/12 @2.0V ) @ 800MHz
- HDD WD 250GB 16Mb SATA II.
- XFX 8800 GS 384MB ( normal version ) @ 710/1000/1728

*11592*






Full screen^pic' avalable here : http://www.korti.info/images/bench/11592_3dm06_full.JPEG


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

heres my new lan rig - will up the CPU later to see what happens.

PLEASE NOTE, ram is 4-4-4-15, not CL3. This is being read wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2008)

double posting, dont hate me.
13,391 with 3GHz on the system 


WIll OC it more over the next 12 hours or so prior to a lan (its stability testing 3.2 as i type this)






Again, ram is CL4 not CL3

Edit: oh how i wish there was a mATX group, so i dont get pwned by systems twice the size...


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> double posting, dont hate me.
> 13,391 with 3GHz on the system
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sweet numbers!  How does that system compare with your GTX rig?  It seems like its keeping up nicely!


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok, Im lookin at getting my second 3870(to hold me off atleast until I get my GeCube back from RMA), and I found a good price on a Diamond 3870.

Anyone use a diamond or heard anything bad or good about it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> ok, Im lookin at getting my second 3870(to hold me off atleast until I get my GeCube back from RMA), and I found a good price on a Diamond 3870.
> 
> Anyone use a diamond or heard anything bad or good about it?



yes and good....I like them, normally nice cooling.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 21, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> yes and good....I like them, normally nice cooling.



I cant wait any longer!  Not having a video card is killin me, and this way Ill have two for my crossfire!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2008)

TRUE 120 at the cpu,stock air for the GTS.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 21, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> TRUE 120 at the cpu,stock air for the GTS.



ok, a few questions....
Thats a single GTS right???  WOW!
Are there any mods done to the GTS?  850 is impressive - especially on the stock cooler

AND OHH YAH, congrats and mad props on that score


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2008)

single GTS yes with vgpu mod only (1.35vgpu).it`s hot here...a few days ago we had 0C ambient and i benched at 888/1175 with the stock cooler...


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's my current system.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2008)

*This might be it for this 8800 gs still not bad*


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Those are sweet numbers!  How does that system compare with your GTX rig?  It seems like its keeping up nicely!



its BEATING my GTX rig, because the big rig is at stock currently. ( I lowered it due to updating the bios)


Damn... you 4GHz people make it really hard to keep up.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 23, 2008)

*8800gs with dual orb cooling*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

just a preliminary until i get it running a little better.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just a preliminary until i get it running a little better.



great card , great score and from what I read the new AMD cards will be double the performance of a 3870 so a new card set up like your will be double it's speed which is staggering.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

damnit! it wont run 3dmark06 at 4.3ghz or higher. what the hell? i've had this problem on every computer i've owned. it can run 3dm05 just fine along with cinebench, p95, orthos, etc. what the hell is going wrong?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

Not enough voltage.  I found it futile, for now to go over 4ghz.  Here is my final score with my 8800GTS.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not enough voltage.  I found it futile, for now to go over 4ghz.  Here is my final score with my 8800GTS.



I'm going to start updating.. So I want to see some RESULTS fitseries.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

erocker, i keep forgetting your gts is a g80 core. im thinking.."shouldn't he be getting 16k from that machine?"

how much do you think i need? im at 1.45 now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> erocker, i keep forgetting your gts is a g80 core. im thinking.."shouldn't he be getting 16k from that machine?"
> 
> how much do you think i need? im at 1.45 now.



bump it up to 1.5v?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> erocker, i keep forgetting your gts is a g80 core. im thinking.."shouldn't he be getting 16k from that machine?"
> 
> how much do you think i need? im at 1.45 now.



Yeah, past 4.3, you may have to go to 1.5  Trog has his at 4.5ghz at 1.52.  I'm just not up to going that high on the V's yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

im done. the higher i clock, the lower the score gets. this shit pisses me off. yet another machine that cant get 20k.

i got
19063 @ 4.2ghz
18750 @ 4.32ghz
18532 @ 4.41ghz

same with my x2
19036 @ stock
18897 @ 850/920
18931 @ 860/950

what's going on here?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

That is messed up.:shadedshu  Try running at your best settings with the pci-e frequency boosted?  I've seen a lot of people doing that with x2's.  What are the rest of your settings at?  The maximus is pretty damn confusing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

what is the highest you can run your PIC-E at? What happens if you set it too high?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is the highest you can run your PIC-E at? What happens if you set it too high?



Funny you should ask pos!  I just tried at 125 and all my HDD's dissapeared, requiring a cmos reset.  fit, you should probablly start at 105 and see if it helps.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

i switched back to the q6600 until i get my 45nm quad. i still haven't decided which one to get. probably the first one i can get my hands on.

i've got the q6600 @ 3.6ghz right now and im gonna try to OC the X2 and figure out what the hell is going wrong with the OC situation. 

after spending over $15k on computer parts(selling them and getting the money back of course) my best scores have come from this q6600/ballistix/maximus/3870x2 rig. i've gotten 19873 in 3dmark06. i know i can get 20k.. i just cant figure out what's holding it back. i guess i shouldn't have sold the other x2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

here's a OC on the X2 just for the hell of it....


----------



## Bytor (Feb 23, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

Finally Broke 14k in 3D mark 06..


----------



## technicks (Feb 23, 2008)

Score update:


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im done. the higher i clock, the lower the score gets. this shit pisses me off. yet another machine that cant get 20k.
> 
> i got
> 19063 @ 4.2ghz
> ...




Your PCI-E bus needs to be running at least at 115mhz for a dual GPU setup otherwise as you increase the core Mhz you create a bottleneck in the bus hence you start going backwards, dependant on your motherboard you should get 120mhz PCI-E stable, that may then allow you to increase performance with core clock increases.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Your PCI-E bus needs to be running at least at 115mhz for a dual GPU setup otherwise as you increase the core Mhz you create a bottleneck in the bus hence you start going backwards, dependant on your motherboard you should get 120mhz PCI-E stable, that may then allow you to increase performance with core clock increases.



so that applies to my 3870x2 as well?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so that applies to my 3870x2 as well?



yes of course, I run my single 8800GTS at 110mhz PCI-E and that gives me 180 points in 3D mark 2006 over the stock 100mhz, for a dual GPU that difference should be much greater (in theory), give 115mhz a go and see if it helps.


----------



## renozi (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got a new Q6600 but for some reason my mobo P5W DH wont allow me to increase vcore.  The only setting is AUTO so here's what i have at 3GHz. I wish there was some way to fix this problem because i was hoping to hit 3.6GHz! But here's what i got.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

sweet... i gained 200pts from clocking the PCI-e bus to 115mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sweet... i gained 200pts from clocking the PCI-e bus to 115mhz.



Always a pleasure .....maybe now 20,000!!


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

And he was so quick to yank that 8400 out and put it up for sale in no less than 10 seconds last night!  I'm pretty sure I mentioned something about the PCI-E frequency in the Wolfdale overclocking thread.  I'm also positive that when I put my Maximus to 125mhz all my HDD's dissapeared.  Get the 20k fitseries.


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 23, 2008)

So far with my new system


----------



## technicks (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

amazing score ghost! you may have just set the new record.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> x300se @ 100/200
> e2140 @ 1.2ghz



You have the "golden sample" of underclocking GPU's. Congrats!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

Default Voltage!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome clocks!  You need something faster in the processor department now.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 24, 2008)

There we go. Nothing impressive but notable OC'ing. Stable at least .
I will list my more powerful pc's soon. Sapphire 512mb 3850

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/3DMark_2006_v102oc4E.jpg

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/cpuz3rdcomp.jpg

Saving your bandwidth.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> There we go. Nothing impressive but notable OC'ing. Stable at least .
> I will list my more powerful pc's soon.



What is this supposed to mean, and what post are you talking about?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 24, 2008)

I wasn't done editing sorry. 

You guys are fast! 

Stock lapped Core 2 Duo heatsink on the E2140 and VF900 on the 3850 512mb with extra Heatsinks all over it. 

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/HPIM0672.JPG

I am done editing now sorry.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I wasn't done editing sorry.
> 
> You guys are fast!



Lol, nah, just coincidence!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I sooo know I need an Intel prog or at least a AMD quad...

LOL I don't even have memory heatsinks on my ram.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 24, 2008)

mem on di bottom?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

Both sides the cooling plate is off.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2008)

that must be a 1gig card. i've been staring at of for like 10 minutes trying to figure out what the hell is wrong here.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes the PALiT super 1Gb 8800GT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2008)

how does it run compared to a 512mb GT?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I would say about the same, but in some stuff a little better. Overall more future proof, as more and more cards become 1GB. The games will start to fill that buffer more and more.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2008)

I went to the compusa close out today And they had a 8800 gts 512 marked down to 239 dollars so I said what the heck. And this is what I ended up with aside from not being able to control both fans and the bottom one hiting 73c everything is fine the top does the same at its defualt so  anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i was at 3.9 ghz


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok figured the fan thing out you have to set #1 first this things sounds loud might as well bolt a box fan to my case and put it on high does GPu-z allways show sli disabled?
its on


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I so wish I could hit a score that high. I so wonder what a run like that would look like.

One of these days when I get an Intel prog.....


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I so wish I could hit a score that high. I so wonder what a run like that would look like.
> 
> One of these days when I get an Intel prog.....



you know it runs about the same to my eyes more fluid looking. I just hope my wife don't get this pc in the divorce if she finds out I got the secound video card


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I wonder why GPU-Z says that SLI is turned off.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont know also can't get the fans to agree #1 resetting its self it don;t matter left alone they both run the same but the heat to me is to much


----------



## allen337 (Feb 24, 2008)

testing with out of date 2900s need some advice on cooling them in crossfire, they are so close I might need to water cool them any suggestions? ~~   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5408323      .

~~  http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/372/3d06lw3.png       .


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2008)

allen337 said:


> testing with out of date 2900s need some advice on cooling them in crossfire, they are so close I might need to water cool them any suggestions? ~~   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5408323      .
> 
> ~~  http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/372/3d06lw3.png       .



You could give them to me to let me cool them...

as for cooling advice, post a pic of the cards in the system.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Funny you should ask pos!  I just tried at 125 and all my HDD's dissapeared, requiring a cmos reset.  fit, you should probablly start at 105 and see if it helps.



I set mine at 140 just to see what happens and i didn't have a problem with it also didn't see change in scores.So it didn't do me any good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2008)

im doing fine at 120 but i have yet to do any crazy benching.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2008)

strick94u said:


> I went to the compusa close out today And they had a 8800 gts 512 marked down to 239 dollars so I said what the heck. And this is what I ended up with aside from not being able to control both fans and the bottom one hiting 73c everything is fine the top does the same at its defualt so  anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know strick your board supports Tri sli , get a third. I called about a friends 680I and they said the middle x16 slot will take a third card. Hope I didn't help the Divorce thing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2008)

I am gonna loop o6 for about an hour or 2.See if i have any problems in that time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2008)

not a GTS. he has 2 GTS's, not GTX/ultra's.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not a GTS. he has 2 GTS's, not GTX/ultra's.



I thought the new GTS supported it and as I recall I think Strick has or had two 8800 gtx cards.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2008)

for godsakes someone bench a 9600 gt already LOL


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> You know strick your board supports Tri sli , get a third. I called about a friends 680I and they said the middle x16 slot will take a third card. Hope I didn't help the Divorce thing.


Oh but if I could I would have the nicest PC of all the homeless guys


----------



## renozi (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I just broke the 8800GTS nonG92 record from paulieg


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

And with some room to spare on your quad.  It's futile for me now.:shadedshu  I need a quad, but that's just the benchmarking guy in me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> And with some room to spare on your quad.  It's futile for me now.:shadedshu  I need a quad, but that's just the benchmarking guy in me.



I know what you mean, I did a bit of maths last week, I worked out that using a wolfdale, to get the equivilent CPU score in 3D Mark 2006 to a quad at 3.8gig you would need to run the dual core at around 4.9gig!


----------



## Judas (Feb 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> for godsakes someone bench a 9600 gt already LOL



Go and buy one then


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> for godsakes someone bench a 9600 gt already LOL



pm solaris. He has one. tell him to get his azz over here. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

renozi said:


> I think I just broke the 8800GTS nonG92 record from paulieg



crap... i cant believe how close my GT and your GTS are. Its quite surprising.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 25, 2008)

a bit better one with single GTS.everything on air..


----------



## evil bill (Feb 25, 2008)

E8200 @ 3.2Ghz
MSI NX8800GT OC @ stock 660/1900


----------



## renozi (Feb 25, 2008)

Mussels said:


> crap... i cant believe how close my GT and your GTS are. Its quite surprising.



Is this with an OCed GT? You still have a GTX listed in your specs so I didn't know. What were the clocks on the GT and you quad?

On another note, (whispers) does Alcpone update the database anymore? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

alcapone=erocker?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> alcapone=erocker?



Yeah. Alcpone gave erocker his log on info, so he can update the thread.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

renozi said:


> Is this with an OCed GT? You still have a GTX listed in your specs so I didn't know. What were the clocks on the GT and you quad?
> 
> On another note, (whispers) does Alcpone update the database anymore? lol



2nd rig, mini 2.0 - yes, its an OC'd GT - core is at 755 i think, but the rest is at stock.


----------



## JESTER (Feb 25, 2008)

hows this score


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

nice! now crank up your pci-e bus to 115-120mhz and get that gtx running 670mhz. you'll have  the 16k mark down. that quad should do 3.8ghz to. all is good


----------



## JESTER (Feb 26, 2008)

wont run past 651mhz grrrrrrrrrr freezes all the time above this speed,pci-e bus upto 125 still no joy GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## vega22 (Feb 26, 2008)

n1 jester, i think that could be the fastest gtx score


----------



## mandelore (Feb 26, 2008)

*15,179* 1gb 2900xt @941/1143. it, for some reason mis-reads my cpu, its QX*9650*

sm2 score: 5700
sm3 score: 6164
cpu score: 7008


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 27, 2008)

That's is high as that CPU will run with that tec block?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

mandelore said:


> *15,179* 1gb 2900xt @941/1143. it, for some reason mis-reads my cpu, its QX*9650*
> 
> sm2 score: 5700
> sm3 score: 6164
> cpu score: 7008



that's a SWEET CPU score. then 45nm chips are great. i can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Damnnnn 7k CPU score.. my E2200 gets a little over 2k hah.  Now i just have to decide, do numbers really mean that much to me... cuz i think the e2200 does everything that i need :/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

45nano is a MONSTER core! it's like 30% better than 65nm cores.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> alcapone=erocker?



Al still drops in from time to time.  I don't post with his account unless it was accidentally.  I didn't did I?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

no. check my for sale thread everyone! it'll help your 3dm06 scores!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 27, 2008)

*new best for me*


----------



## mandelore (Feb 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> That's is high as that CPU will run with that tec block?



nah, I can run higher, just was testing its gaming stability at a particular fsb.

I believe im hitting a fsb wall on this quad at around 440ish, which as actually ok for a qx9650, as most wall for this cpu fall between 400-470ish. Ill have another one posted soon


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2008)

445fsb wall for me with air so far...i guess i`ll go around 460-480 with some better cooling..


----------



## mandelore (Feb 27, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> 445fsb wall for me with air so far...i guess i`ll go around 460-480 with some better cooling..



hay mate.I have that fusion waterblock across my north bridge, but it appears that i still cant get higher fsb, my nb/sb loads are 28-32C which is pretty damn good.

what voltages are you running on your nb to get high fsbs?

Also, i use setfsb to overclock my fsb from windows, but, I have noticed at any higher than norm fsb from bios, even tho i select the pci-e freq to 110, it shows in windows as actually running 125-137mhz on the pcie?

It would be cool, since you have had your qx9650 a while now if you could offer any help.

I start strugling a bit over 435fsb, i can make 440 but its not 100% stable.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2008)

the most important thing for having a high fsb in Maximus are the Gtls and the termination voltage..and the nb-sb of course...
since you have a watercooled nb go for high Vs (nb 1.6+ - sb 1.2) and begin searching for the gtls..there are many combinations there to give but when you`ll find it (if you wont have a cpu fsb wall),you`ll 100% go higher.
that pci-e thing,just dont believe it..you have what you give into bios.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 27, 2008)

got my cpu gtl @ 0.63x and nb glt @ 0.67x, what u got urs at?

nb is 1.65v, sb 1.15


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2008)

pretty much the same except for nb gtl which is around 0.5x..
raise your nb also a bit to see.


----------



## JESTER (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## strick94u (Feb 27, 2008)

update me erocker I will send you a dollar


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

i reckon we need a matx section so my mini rig can be the #1 entry 

I'm still stunned at the fact that despite the speed of my rig(s) i'm still not that great in this listing.

speaking of which, my GT/mini rig i posted earlier never made it to the front page


----------



## mandelore (Feb 27, 2008)

*15549*






Edit: heres a gpuz screeny showing the clocks used, tho taken from vista as opposed to xp where the bench was run


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

man, i gotta figure this maximus out!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 27, 2008)

445fsb so far with the 9650,570fsb with my previous 8500.....needs a lot of searching-testing..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2008)

should i get a q9450 or q9550? im thinking about ordering a Dragon F1 from K|ingP|n. where do you get LN2 from?


----------



## mandelore (Feb 27, 2008)

i tried the gtl nb setting to around .5x, but no boot, i have it at .6 atm, have yet to try a higher than 430 fsb.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

my damn maximus wont work right now. it cant even boot at settings i ran fine before at. what the hell?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my damn maximus wont work right now. it cant even boot at settings i ran fine before at. what the hell?


Mine did that once. It was really weird. I took the battery out, and then it worked fine.


----------



## Lu(ky (Feb 28, 2008)

Add me to top 10 please  

Q6600 @ 3.925GHz
eVGA 680i mobo
2 x eVGA 8800GT SSC @ 761/2070/1878 SLI (stock air)
Crucial Ballistix PC-8500 2gb @ 1110MHz
2 x WD Raptor X 150 raid -0-

*3DMARK06 19,273* on Windows Vista Prem x32 bit


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that with SLI enabled?


----------



## Lu(ky (Feb 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Is that with SLI enabled?



Yup

in Vista too


----------



## Duxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Lu(ky said:


> Add me to top 10 please
> 
> Q6600 @ 3.925GHz
> eVGA 680i mobo
> ...



not bad.. not bad at all..


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 28, 2008)

you must definetely make a second partition with a clean XP installation just for benching..


----------



## mandelore (Feb 28, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> you must definetely make a second partition with a clean XP installation just for benching..



yup, tis a good idea. thats what i have. Actually, i have a seperate HDD for xp


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2008)

mandelore said:


> yup, tis a good idea. thats what i have. Actually, i have a seperate HDD for xp



Same here


----------



## Judas (Feb 28, 2008)

mandelore said:


> yup, tis a good idea. thats what i have. Actually, i have a seperate HDD for xp



Yup me too


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

... no wonder i cant beat you guys on vista.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 28, 2008)

Wooo, i didnt quite reach my goal but i was damn close, my goal being reaching 20,000 3DMark  points..

Close tho... *19444*, weeeee

My specs:
e8400 @ 4.3GHz
HD3870x2 -  GPU @ 900MHz - Mem @ 1098MHz
Asus Maximum Formula

Add me to the top 10 !!!!!!

ORB Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5468470


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

damnit, the further i OC my 3870x2, the worse it runs. what the hell? my machine seems to run worse every day.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damnit, the further i OC my 3870x2, the worse it runs. what the hell? my machine seems to run worse every day.



Yeah i had problems too, the farthest i got with mine was GPU 900 and  Mem 1098, anything after that crashed 3DMark06...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Yeah i had problems too, the farthest i got with mine was GPU 900 and  Mem 1098, anything after that crashed 3DMark06...



lucky! i can do 850/925 and it starts giving lower scores. i OCed the PCI-e bus to 120mhz and everything.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lucky! i can do 850/925 and it starts giving lower scores. i OCed the PCI-e bus to 120mhz and everything.



Oh wow, i didnt even change my PCIE, i had it running @ 100mhz all the time, do you think i could have gone farther by increasing it??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

you should, yes.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you should, yes.




im such a noob @ OC video cards, hahaha, ok, i will give it a try, thanks!!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 28, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Wooo, i didnt quite reach my goal but i was damn close, my goal being reaching 20,000 3DMark  points..
> 
> Close tho... *19444*, weeeee
> 
> ...



You are a bench junkie.......Wellcome and keep going!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damnit, the further i OC my 3870x2, the worse it runs. what the hell? my machine seems to run worse every day.



do an idiot check - make sure theres no thermal throttling or power issues. you have a huge PSU, but its possible one rail is drooping to the behemoth viddie.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

i've got the video card split on 2 rails. everything has been double checked with a digital multimeter. i have fixed the vdroop on the CPU. the ram is slitely overvolted by the board.(2.3v bios=2.32v real). all CPU features are disabled. what else? room temp is 7c. cpu is on water and idles @ 19c. video card fan is at 40% and both GPUs idle @ 28c.


----------



## Lu(ky (Feb 28, 2008)

CY:G  very nice score... I am thinking when the get better drivers for a crossfire setup I think this will be the fastest GPU yet..


----------



## JESTER (Feb 28, 2008)

do tables still get updated?if so does this make me number1 on the GTX table for sinlge card?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2008)

JESTER said:


> do tables still get updated?if so does this make me number1 on the GTX table for sinlge card?



There is no GTX table, just NVidia single card table, I would think that score will get you in the top 20 

Edit:  Just checked.....13th to be precise.....nice!


----------



## JESTER (Feb 28, 2008)

thier is a gtx sinlge card section m8 and this score makes me top check again thank you

and here it is
8800 GTX

1, Mboorman - Inno3d 8800GTX @ 660/1050 - 15249 - Q6600 @ 3780Mhz - 266FSB
2, orion23 - XFX 8800GTX @ 655/955 - 14446 - Q6600 @ 3897.3Mhz - 433FSB
3, HookeyStreet - BFG 8800GTXOC @ 610/950 - 13546 - Q6600 @ 3402.3Mhz - 378FSB
4, trt740 - eVGA 8800GTX @ 660/1044 - 13283 - E6600 @ 3903.7Mhz - 433.7FSB
5, Jadawin - Gainward Bliss 8800GTX @ 650/1000 - 13118 - Q6600 @ 3300Mhz - 368FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 28, 2008)

JESTER said:


> thier is a gtx sinlge card section m8 and this score makes me top check again thank you
> 
> and here it is
> 8800 GTX
> ...




Ahhhh I am sorry, I didnt notice he slipped in individual GPU's.....my mistake....in that case....double well done!


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Saturday, I will update.  Been a little busy, sorry.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 28, 2008)

*Here's my new 9600gt. Not bad for a "mid range" card *


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 29, 2008)

once i get my board back i'll be doing another run with:

AMD Athlon 62 x2 5000+ OC (Going go for atleast 3Ghz but shooting for 3.4Ghz)
2Gb (2x1Gb) ADATA DDR2 800
x2 320 WD SATA Drives
ZALMAN 9500A 
x2 2900GT Crossfire (OC 700/850)


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm hoping to get around 12k or even 13k lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've got the video card split on 2 rails. everything has been double checked with a digital multimeter. i have fixed the vdroop on the CPU. the ram is slitely overvolted by the board.(2.3v bios=2.32v real). all CPU features are disabled. what else? room temp is 7c. cpu is on water and idles @ 19c. video card fan is at 40% and both GPUs idle @ 28c.



This seems to parallel what I have run into as well. The 38xx cards seem to be sensitive to excessive voltages no matter the cooling. Maybe the Over Current Protection kicking in, but I'm not sure how that gets implimented. Does it knock volts down or throttle the GPU. I'm not sure...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 29, 2008)

dayum!!! watch out guys! i've been PMing this guy all night to try and OC his qx9650 on a 780i with 2 8800gt's. he just scored 22,5XX and now he's gonna OC the GT's! now if i can just get him to post a screenshot over here!

screen name is lima4111.


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow.    Deffinitely tell him to post a gpuz, cpuz, and 3d06 score please!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow.



that's what i said! he said, "im having trouble with my quad on the 780i board, can you help?" i helped him through some common settings. he told me he has a qx9650 so i told him to use a 12xx multi and raise the vcore a bit.

15minutes later he responds... "ok, i think it's doing a little better. i ran 3dmark06 and got 225XX. now im gonna overclock the video cards." 

i was like "WTF?!?!?!? i want that chip!!!!"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> This seems to parallel what I have run into as well. The 38xx cards seem to be sensitive to excessive voltages no matter the cooling. Maybe the Over Current Protection kicking in, but I'm not sure how that gets implimented. Does it knock volts down or throttle the GPU. I'm not sure...



try them on the same rail. I recall issues with those 2ndary PSU's for VGA cards not working in crossfire due to voltage differences - its a small chance, but try it.


*****************************edit****************************
Latest achievement on mini 2.0 
And here we go - 3.2GHz, ram at 960 5-5-5-15






That'd put my shiny matx toy at #26 on Nvidia single cards


----------



## CY:G (Feb 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dayum!!! watch out guys! i've been PMing this guy all night to try and OC his qx9650 on a 780i with 2 8800gt's. he just scored 22,5XX and now he's gonna OC the GT's! now if i can just get him to post a screenshot over here!
> 
> screen name is lima4111.



Holy smokes, cant wait to see it


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wanted to update my 3dmark06 score (single 3850) due to X38 CrossfireX mainboard upgrade.

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1276452/11,384.jpg

11,384

Not bad for a POS e2140 too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 1, 2008)

*Wow*






WOW WOW WOW

Processor: Core 2 QX9650 (3.00... @ 5650mhz on LN2
Videocard: 2x Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 1050/1150mhz  on LN2
Memory: 2048MB DDR3 PC14400 @ 1730mhz CL7.0 6-5-15 
Motherboard: P5E3WS 
Description: AwardFabrik_No_Name powered by Mushkin, QX9650@5720MHz@-110°C-cooled by Otterauge/ Mushkin DDR3@7-6-5-15@1730/ Mushkin 800W PSU Singlerail/ ASUS P5E3-WS/ 2X ATI-Sapphire 3870 X2@1054-1150 GPU Mod @-110°C cooled by Otterauge/ Special THX@ Steffen Eisenstei




THIS ISN'T MY SCORES!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

i emailed K|ingp|in about his Dragon F1 LN2 coolers and he said they cost $390! i know it's probably worth it but i dont have THAT much money to invest into something im gonna use for an hour once a week at the most. the scores would be nice though.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i emailed K|ingp|in about his Dragon F1 LN2 coolers and he said they cost $390! i know it's probably worth it but i dont have THAT much money to invest into something im gonna use for an hour once a week at the most. the scores would be nice though.


Damn, I signed up just to ask, hoping they would be in the $250 range. $390 is too rich for my blood tho.  Thanks for saving me the time, tho. Maybe next year. :sigh:


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i emailed K|ingp|in about his Dragon F1 LN2 coolers and he said they cost $390! i know it's probably worth it but i dont have THAT much money to invest into something im gonna use for an hour once a week at the most. the scores would be nice though.



yeah but's this is no_name. But K|ingp|in has some awesome scores


----------



## strick94u (Mar 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> WOW WOW WOW
> 
> Processor: Core 2 QX9650 (3.00... @ 5650mhz on LN2
> Videocard: 2x Radeon HD 3870 X2 @ 1050/1150mhz  on LN2
> ...



So why are you posting it ?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 1, 2008)

to show everybody the highest score i could find. what does it really matter. I'm not taking credit for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

it's not his. i do believe that's the world record as of now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> yeah but's this is no_name. But K|ingp|in has some awesome scores



huh?

5.8ghz on a quad core at -70c is insane! especially at 1.9v vcore!


----------



## strick94u (Mar 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> to show everybody the highest score i could find. what does it really matter. I'm not taking credit for it.



Want to see your score not the current record, that makes my cyber wee wee look small


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 1, 2008)

i've already posted mine, i'm about to run another test.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> to show everybody the highest score i could find. what does it really matter. I'm not taking credit for it.



we just look on ORB...


----------



## pt (Mar 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> we just look on ORB...



were lazy


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2008)

Got bored. Decided to throw up a screen of my 24/7 settings, just as a point of reference.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5508417


----------



## Judas (Mar 1, 2008)

Still needs work ...


----------



## mandelore (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey... just reaslised i got my 2500'th post star!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Hey... just reaslised i got my 2500'th post star!


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 1, 2008)

ok lets get serious.....
QX on cascade - 3870 stock air..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 1, 2008)

Yep...............thats serious all right!!!  Very Nice G........


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 2, 2008)

*Update!*

Update My Score!






EDIT: Ignore the core voltage, its 1.325 in bios.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry about no update today, I had a really bad day.  I'll try to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Ran my buddies laptop for laughs. Screen shot is below. Do I win for lowest? It's even dual core and overclocked .025ghz, hah!!! 







Got 208 before overclock, but didn't have CPU-Z and GPU-Z up, so /shrug.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 2, 2008)

iv got a m8 with a homebasic laptop that only scored 58 points, i will try and get a ss posted


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 2, 2008)

Only partially updated at the moment.  I will try to get the rest done tonight.  Please people, I need a GPU-Z, CPU-Z, and 3d06 score all in one screenshot.  Many have not been updated because this hasen't been done.  Pleas make things a little easier for me.  With the expanded list this takes a day to update and I don't have the time to do research into your settings.  Thank you.   -erocker


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes! Please listen to the man!  Erm.. I mean me.  I'll be updating the rest tonight, so if you know you are one of the people who didn't post the info. I require, now is your time to do so.  Thanks.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

ohhh crap, i didnt have my gpuz screeny. will adding it post scoring be ok?


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

ohhh sweet, my 2900 is right bhind the x2's!!  (for now)


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> ohhh crap, i didnt have my gpuz screeny. will adding it post scoring be ok?



Just edit the post and put it in.  Let me know wich # the post is.  Thanks.

#1 on the HD2K charts too!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just edit the post and put it in.  Let me know wich # the post is.  Thanks.
> 
> #1 on the HD2K charts too!



we have an HD2k chart?

edit: nm, i never bother looking that far down the page ^^


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought I would show my face  

Good work erocker, quite a good list going there, like how youv'e changed the format some what!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

ok, gpuz added, its made from vista showinf clocks used, even the the bench was ran in xp..

post no. 3490

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=678468&postcount=3490


----------



## JESTER (Mar 2, 2008)

hi guys good work on keeping the list updated,just to point out that the numbering is abit messed up!!! good work keep it up


----------



## evil bill (Mar 2, 2008)

hey erocker - good work on keeping this up to date. I think you might have been at the wine when you did mine though - Im in the multi GPU section as one of 2 11th places, and where I'm meant to be in the single cards (44th) is blank


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm . . . convinced myself that I'll upgrade from these 1950s within the next couple of months:

http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=5540732&resultType=14

I was expecting a bit better than that - still not too bad for Crossfired 1950 PROs running at x16/x16.  I at least know now that they're not being buggared by a Prescott P4 and a restrictive NSB anymore.

BTW - I'm not sumbitting that score for the scoreboard; I'll throw something up after I get a chance to finish tweaking down this XP install and start OCing the CPU.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 3, 2008)

Alcpone said:


> Only partially updated at the moment.  I will try to get the rest done tonight.  Please people, I need a GPU-Z, CPU-Z, and 3d06 score all in one screenshot.  Many have not been updated because this hasen't been done.  Pleas make things a little easier for me.  With the expanded list this takes a day to update and I don't have the time to do research into your settings.  Thank you.   -erocker



post 3441 was my last one


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just edit the post and put it in.  Let me know wich # the post is.  Thanks.
> 
> #1 on the HD2K charts too!



i guess i'll have to add mine as well... bah.

If it can get around it, the GPU-Z is in the link in my sig to mini 2.0... only core is OC'd.


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sick as hell right now, and my brain isn't working all that well.  For the most part, if I missed you there was some sort of problem with either screen size or lack of data required.  Of course, I missed some of you unwarranted, so just let me know.  It may be a while before I'm better and can go home to my computer, but I have things cleaned up for now.  If I missed you and you have the three things that are required, please post a link back to your post for me.  This is very hard for me to do right now, and adding the extra tables is a real bitch to update, but when I'm better and my mind is more focused I should be able to get it all up to date in order.  Thanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm sick as hell right now, and my brain isn't working all that well.  For the most part, if I missed you there was some sort of problem with either screen size or lack of data required.  Of course, I missed some of you unwarranted, so just let me know.  It may be a while before I'm better and can go home to my computer, but I have things cleaned up for now.  If I missed you and you have the three things that are required, please post a link back to your post for me.  This is very hard for me to do right now, and adding the extra tables is a real bitch to update, but when I'm better and my mind is more focused I should be able to get it all up to date in order.  Thanks.



damn bro... i was wondering why you haven't been on much. i have the sore throat from hell over here. take your time.... i don't think it's that important to have the scores updated that you have to wear your self out doing it. we all appreciate your work though.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 3, 2008)

strick94u said:


> post 3441 was my last one



Missed me again 
I gonna stop sending the 20 bucks a month


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Missed me again
> I gonna stop sending the 20 bucks a month



I can't read yours on the shitty laptop I'm using.  Like I said when I get back up out of bed in a few days, I could probablly read it from my normal computer, but the SS is really small.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 3, 2008)

my last 2 scores are still both listed in all the charts, not sure why


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet i can finally take up a place as one of the fastest amd's lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

Just hit 970/3008/900 on the GT!!!!!!1


All Lies



^^^^Nice AMD OC!!!!!!

AND ON AIR!!!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just hit 970/3008/900 on the GT!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> All Lies
> ...



thatnx damulta i appreciat it, yeah i can hit 3.45 or so buy my memory needs to be loosened up to 5,5,5,15 to do it, i wish i had access to half multi's but my evga board sux so.... no luck ther eyet lol.  i'm gonna keep trying, got the soldering iron out and my pot's gonna try for a slightly higher clock in a bit here once i get a vmod out of it.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 3, 2008)

on mine 5000 black that was about the max that I could get out of it. 

That was with 1.55V going through it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2008)

ummm.. not quite sure what your getting at there crackerjack.  i've tested that already and although i can hit it, the problem is is that if i drop my mem to 800 and run4,4,4,12 i get less over all pc performance then if i ran 242x14 at 3380 and 4,4,4,12


----------



## NU(GFX)T (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wyysh/

Full Specs in sig.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 4, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ummm.. not quite sure what your getting at there crackerjack.  i've tested that already and although i can hit it, the problem is is that if i drop my mem to 800 and run4,4,4,12 i get less over all pc performance then if i ran 242x14 at 3380 and 4,4,4,12



oh sorry, what's your temps at 3380? when i overclock my old x2 4200. I did better at 235x11 then i did at 245x11. then only thing i could think of was the temps. It incease almost 8 degrees idle and 10c under load. But's the only thing i could figure out. Everthing was running smooth.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

check out my deal i got today! pic says it all.


----------



## CY:G (Mar 4, 2008)

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!

YOU LUCKY @*#@#, where did you get it???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

microcenter


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> check out my deal i got today! pic says it all.



damn, dude!  at that price you shoulda snagged two, and you still woulda been under the average price of just one!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

can you say crossfire X..... it'll go nice with my 3870x2 and the leaked 8.3 drivers


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 4, 2008)

crossfire is well worth it when you can manage it on the cheap, man.  At full price of the cards, though, it's a bit out of most people's reach.  I snagged both of 1950 PROs for the cost of just one (total was less than $250 between both cards), and TBH, have been very reluctant to give them up and upgrade . . . even though they're starting to show their age . . .


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> crossfire is well worth it when you can manage it on the cheap, man.  At full price of the cards, though, it's a bit out of most people's reach.  I snagged both of 1950 PROs for the cost of just one (total was less than $250 between both cards), and TBH, have been very reluctant to give them up and upgrade . . . even though they're starting to show their age . . .


I know you enjoy the novelty of having Crossfire, but the shear performance increase by going with just a single 3870 or 8800GT is well worth the loss of novelty. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2008)

or when you get crazy deals like i do...
HD3870x2 $382.99 new in box
hd3870    $114.99 open box

not bad.


----------



## lima4111 (Mar 5, 2008)

*lima4111 Q9650 3DMark06 Score!*

Running an Intel QX9650 CPU 3.0 OC to 4200.89MHz,Multiplier 12X, Bus Speed 350.0MHz Rated FSB 1400.1MHz. 1024 OCZ 800MHz Mem.OC 840MHz Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT SOC Edition X2 in SLI Mode, 512 GDDR 3 Mem., 256Bit, GPU G92, GPU Clock (default 650MHz) MEM Clock (Default 950Mhz) Shader(Default 1620MHz)Cooling by Gigabyte, Galaxy2 Liquid System, (CPU Only) Looking to expand my horizions and my score too....smiles!
Thanks for the room to post the score!!
lima4111
PS. Sorry I can't figure out how to make the image larger!!!
New Best Score for Me. 3DMark05, 27946/3/27/08
Thanks All


----------



## DOM (Mar 5, 2008)

lima4111 said:


> Running an Intel Q9650 CPU 3.0 OC to 4171.9MHz,Multiplier 12X, Bus Speed 347.7MHz Rated FSB 1390.6MHz. Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT SOC Edition X2 in SLI Mode, 512 GDDR 3 Mem., 256Bit, GPU G92, GPU Clock (default 650MHz) MEM Clock (Default 950Mhz) Cooling by Gigabyte, Galaxy2 Liquid System, (CPU Only) Looking to expand my horizions and my score too....smiles!
> Thanks for the room to post the score!!
> lima4111


the pick is kind of small  you can use this to post it 
http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 5, 2008)

lima4111 said:


> Running an Intel Q9650 CPU 3.0 OC to 4171.9MHz,Multiplier 12X, Bus Speed 347.7MHz Rated FSB 1390.6MHz. Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT SOC Edition X2 in SLI Mode, 512 GDDR 3 Mem., 256Bit, GPU G92, GPU Clock (default 650MHz) MEM Clock (Default 950Mhz) Cooling by Gigabyte, Galaxy2 Liquid System, (CPU Only) Looking to expand my horizions and my score too....smiles!
> Thanks for the room to post the score!!
> lima4111



Nice!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 5, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> after building a 3870 crossfire and managing to get 17k+ marks i thought it time to go back to my GTX and get some more juice out of it...
> 
> so I took it apart, replaced the original paste of the gpu with  Arctic Silver 3 and memory modules with Silver Grease...
> 
> ...








YOU FORGOT THIS!!!
Please update, erocker


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I know you enjoy the novelty of having Crossfire, but the shear performance increase by going with just a single 3870 or 8800GT is well worth the loss of novelty. lol.



yeah . . . I know 

but hey, who can blame me, right?! 


Truth be told, though, I inted to pick up a 70x2 within the next couple of months; and another 70x2 about a month or so after that - quad-fire is just tickling my nutz right now, but I guess I'll have to upgrade to Vista at that point 

The xFired 1950 PROs I intend to put into my second rig, which will be running my 975x board and I'll drop in a dual-core for that setup - it'll defi be still quite a capable rig - but, my primary rig is getting all the glory right now.


----------



## zatblast (Mar 6, 2008)

score:11497
um during the 3dmark run i jump to 3.0ghz havent quite figured out why it goes back to 2.01... still working on that but yea dont know if you can take my word for that might have to just wait for it to come out of the 3dmark loop and screen shot it right awayish..

8800gt 650/950 (factory oc) e8400@3.0ghz(during run)

this is un me oced which i plan to learn sooner or later (hopefully later so i get caught up on school work..)


----------



## JESTER (Mar 6, 2008)

guys 3dmark06 keeps freezing with 8800gt sli mode?

single card np 15473

running xp,2gb ocz,striker extreme,q6600@3.8ghz g0 step,600w jeantech arctic sli psu,tuniq tower,2x8800 gt

crashes without me ocing cards?any ideas?or is it my psu???????


----------



## evil bill (Mar 6, 2008)

Zatblast - your CPU goes from a x9 to a x6 multiplier when idle to save resources (EIST - Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology if memory serves). You can switch this off in BIOS if you want, but as you say, it works at full speed when it needs to.

you have the same GFX as me


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

JESTER said:


> guys 3dmark06 keeps freezing with 8800gt sli mode?
> 
> single card np 15473
> 
> ...



Have you got the latest patch from futuremark, it has apparently addressed a number of issues with more recently released gfx cards in SLi.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 6, 2008)

JESTER said:


> guys 3dmark06 keeps freezing with 8800gt sli mode?
> 
> single card np 15473
> 
> ...



As Tatty_one said get the futuremark_fixNov07 and the futuremark_fixFeb08 updates and you´ll be fine.

No it is not your PSU...


----------



## JESTER (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the heads up guys,tatty i want to beat your gt score now lol


----------



## zatblast (Mar 6, 2008)

evil bill said:


> Zatblast - your CPU goes from a x9 to a x6 multiplier when idle to save resources (EIST - Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology if memory serves). You can switch this off in BIOS if you want, but as you say, it works at full speed when it needs to.
> 
> you have the same GFX as me




hehe thats what i dont understand, i have had ESIT disabled because i thought thats what it did.. just enabled it and got 11493 so eh *shrug*


----------



## evil bill (Mar 7, 2008)

Get that FSB to 1600Mhz now and beat my 12,138 with an E8200 @3.2Ghz in Vista 64bit


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)

updated 3dmark06 still the same?????freezes all the time

uninstalled/re-installed all fixes still the same,took one card out ran fine,swapped cards over ran the 2nd one fine,put both back in sli freeze

done fresh install of xp and vista and also the same freezing,anyone else with this problem with 8800gt in sli?????????


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

JESTER said:


> thanks for the heads up guys,tatty i want to beat your gt score now lol



Which score?......17,211 single card?


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)

yup tho 3dmark wont run????keeps freezing........its says linked adapters FALSE

everything is enabled in bios aswell

any ideas guys
im running bios 1301 on my striker maybe flash bios to a newer one????????1301 seems the best one for ocing tho,any help greatly received


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry tatty ur gt score,but i just looked i have beaten it already
might be a pair of gt 512 for trade soon if this sli doesnt start behaving


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)

cards at stock speeds,gpu-z doesnt see the sli setup for some reason?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a newer one.
thanks


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 7, 2008)

a better one with single card on air...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

JESTER said:


> sorry tatty ur gt score,but i just looked i have beaten it already
> might be a pair of gt 512 for trade soon if this sli doesnt start behaving



ohhhh the 15,600 with a dual core?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> a better one with single card on air...



Now you have voltmodded that GTS ............bad boy!!!    Nice score!


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 7, 2008)

yes..this is with 1.35vgpu..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 7, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> yes..this is with 1.35vgpu..



Nice, I am just about to get a 780i and voltmod my two 8800GT's for Sli.


----------



## JESTER (Mar 7, 2008)

CARDS STILL @ STOCK SPEEDS

I ALSO WAITING FOR MY 780i


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one Jester!
I cannot read the text.  Can you repost at a higher resolution? 
http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## JESTER (Mar 8, 2008)

np snake m8


----------



## Oliver (Mar 8, 2008)

*CCC 8.3 .......a little better*

a few points up with 8.3


----------



## trt740 (Mar 8, 2008)

*this score hasn't been added*


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 9, 2008)

It's that score for some top 50-100 Exxx series? 

How can i overclock my E4500 more...?...what Vcore, multi, fsb i need to do 3,3-3,6...?

My case is A+ Case Twin Engine end my cooler is Zalman 9700CNPS, sry for my english, i'm from europe (romania/bucharest).


----------



## Grandpa (Mar 9, 2008)

Well it is a little weak compared to you Intell fellas but I got 13869 with my 9600BE. I will see what I can do in a week or 2 when my Q6700 gets here.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 9, 2008)

minor boost, still.... an update. 12702 !


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2008)

@tzitzibp is that OC Prime stable or it gets to hot or wont pass on those volts ?


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 9, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @tzitzibp is that OC Prime stable or it gets to hot or wont pass on those volts ?



start to get crashes at 470 fsb with 1.55 volts.... boots up 475 (max I tried), but most  3d applications crash.

465 fsb everything runs perfect. Yes it runs hot, afterall is on air, but not hot enough to get me worried... tat at 465fsb (100% load) five minute runs show 61-63C core.... 
I believe 465-470 is the limit for my cpu...


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 9, 2008)

Can someone help me with the E4500 to make a bigger oc...i posted my score, look up...please help me a little bit ...


----------



## vega22 (Mar 9, 2008)

so3o

you will need about 1.45v to hit 3.4ghz and about 1.6 to hit 3.6ghz.

if you fill in your system specs in your user cp it will make it easier to help you.


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 10, 2008)

@marsey 99, look at my system spec...i wait your post to give me the Vcore i need and everything ...thanks a lot !


----------



## PyroX1040 (Mar 10, 2008)

*E8400 3D Mark 06'*

*Currently running:*

Motherboard:
3VGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI

Processor:
Intel E8400 4.5Ghz / 2000FSB / 9x Multi / 1.6375 Vcore

Graphics:
SLI 3VGA 8800 GTX 606/1800

PhsyX GPU:
BFG Tech BFGRPHYSX128P PhysX Processing Unit 128MB 128-bit GDDR3

Ram:
Kingston HyperX 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)

3D Mark 06' Score:
19000 On The Nose!

Screenshot:


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 10, 2008)

I love this thread it always helps me get the most for my money!!!!If your anything like me you spend as little as possible to get the most.I spent $80.00 this year, every year i get that itch. Sold my old one and built a whole new quad system that keeps up with systems that people spent 2000-3000 on.

thanks erocker and al !!!!


----------



## zatblast (Mar 10, 2008)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I love this thread it always helps me get the most for my money!!!!If your anything like me you spend as little as possible to get the most.I spent $80.00 this year, every year i get that itch. Sold my old one and built a whole new quad system that keeps up with systems that people spent 2000-3000 on.
> 
> thanks erocker and al !!!!



*wants to build a system for 80$* so kinda hopeing you meant "800.00".....


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> *Currently running:*
> 
> Motherboard:
> 3VGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI
> ...



Crazy system man!  You are killing your CPU though, I hope you're using it as a temporary chip!  I think your PhysX card is hindering your score some.  How do you like your tri-sli?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040:




What's your temps like?


----------



## CY:G (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> *Currently running:*
> 
> Motherboard:
> 3VGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI
> ...



Somethings gotta be wrong with your system mate, i get 19444, with one video card  and the same CPU @ 4.3Ghz, look at my sig for my rig, justs seems like you should be getting a better score...


----------



## PyroX1040 (Mar 10, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> PyroX1040:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





erocker said:


> Crazy system man!  You are killing your CPU though, I hope you're using it as a temporary chip!  I think your PhysX card is hindering your score some.  How do you like your tri-sli?





CY:G said:


> Somethings gotta be wrong with your system mate, i get 19444, with one video card  and the same CPU @ 4.3Ghz, look at my sig for my rig, justs seems like you should be getting a better score...



@ Cracker Jack: CPU Temp: 55C Full load ^.^ seems to be ok I've been watching it like a hawk O.O!

@ Erocker: I doubt i'm killing the CPU it's running fine but I only overvolted / oc'd it to that level for benchmarks now it's back down to stock settings ^.^ until I can get my new vapochill with my QX9650 for my bday ^.^... also I'm not using TRI-SLI it's only Sli... and the mobo is amazing btw I love it !

@ Cy: I need a screeny and I'll believe that no offense... also this is 3D Mark 06 not 05...


----------



## CY:G (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> @ Cracker Jack: CPU Temp: 55C Full load ^.^ seems to be ok I've been watching it like a hawk O.O!
> 
> @ Erocker: I doubt i'm killing the CPU it's running fine but I only overvolted / oc'd it to that level for benchmarks now it's back down to stock settings ^.^ until I can get my new vapochill with my QX9650 for my bday ^.^... also I'm not using TRI-SLI it's only Sli... and the mobo is amazing btw I love it !
> 
> @ Cy: I need a screeny and I'll believe that no offense... also this is 3D Mark 06 not 05...



Enjoy

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=679532&postcount=3506


----------



## PyroX1040 (Mar 10, 2008)

You have 4 GPU's... of course u beat me.... barely non the less...


----------



## CY:G (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> You have 4 GPU's... of course u beat me.... barely non the less...



no i dont, i have 2 GPUs


A single HD3870x2, and my CPU is running 200MHz slower than yours, thats why im saying that there has to be something wrong with your system.

A single GTX should be getting the same or slightly more than my HD3870x2, with your CPU overclock you should be hitting 20k


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

CY:G said:


> no i dont, i have 2 GPUs
> 
> 
> A single HD3870x2, and my CPU is running 200MHz slower than yours, thats why im saying that there has to be something wrong with your system.
> ...



A single GTX is nowhere near the 3dmarks of a x2, in real gaming its close, but not in 3dmark.  SLI GTX's should be around 19k though.  and I think thats where hes at.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

Mines cheaper


----------



## PyroX1040 (Mar 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> A single GTX is nowhere near the 3dmarks of a x2, in real gaming its close, but not in 3dmark.  SLI GTX's should be around 19k though.  and I think thats where hes at.



Thanks for backing me on this... I know for a fact in 3D Mark it's not using the GTX full potential as in-game would prove compared to 1 3870x2... so it's going to score better no matter what the situation is.. currently I've pushed my e8400 to 5.0Ghz but running short on power and cannot complete test using single psu from old computer to solo power the CPU


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

PyroX1040 said:


> Thanks for backing me on this... I know for a fact in 3D Mark it's not using the GTX full potential as in-game would prove compared to 1 3870x2... so it's going to score better no matter what the situation is.. currently I've pushed my e8400 to 5.0Ghz but running short on power and cannot complete test using single psu from old computer to solo power the CPU



Well yah, I was thinking more of the opposite though, 3dmark uses the full protential of the x2, but games cannot.  So a GTX is maxxed out in gaming, but a x2 cannot fully be utilized.  I remember seeing this problem for every dual GPU card(gx2 and the dual 1950pro)


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Mines cheaper



I am so impressed with what a single GTS 512mb can do!  I cannot imagine how fun it must be playin games with 2!!!!

How does crysis run with the two cards?


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I am so impressed with what a single GTS 512mb can do!  I cannot imagine how fun it must be playin games with 2!!!!
> 
> How does crysis run with the two cards?



Have not run in yet Been wasting my time with hellgate london lately its driving me insane all that go fetch crap but in worst of the worst UT3 is flawless Hellgate in havy attack eyecandy on full it don't flicker so its time to move to Vista and dx10 maybe this weekend


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 10, 2008)

I've posted back to help me oc my E4500...some guy sad to update my sistem spec...look at my signature and pls help me to oc more my E4500...right now i have 3,2ghz stable in spi, 3dmark2006, crysis...can this chip go faster? ...sry for my english...


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Have not run in yet Been wasting my time with hellgate london lately its driving me insane all that go fetch crap but in worst of the worst UT3 is flawless Hellgate in havy attack eyecandy on full it don't flicker so its time to move to Vista and dx10 maybe this weekend



hey keep me posted, that sounds awesome!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2008)

CY:G said:


> no i dont, i have 2 GPUs
> 
> 
> A single HD3870x2, and my CPU is running 200MHz slower than yours, thats why im saying that there has to be something wrong with your system.
> ...



In fact a single GTX cannot match just an 8800GT in 3D Mark 2006 let alone the G92 8800GTS........synthetic benchmarks are not the GTX's strenggth, hig res high detail gaming is the GTX's strengths.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Mines cheaper



Mine will be even cheaper soon! will be on 18000+ with a single GTS


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> In fact a single GTX cannot match just an 8800GT in 3D Mark 2006 let alone the G92 8800GTS........synthetic benchmarks are not the GTX's strenggth, hig res high detail gaming is the GTX's strengths.



and the g80 core is outdated, and is in need of a refresh.  Its all about pure muscle.  look at the g92 core, it uses almost half the power and can keep up


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine will be even cheaper soon! will be on 18000+ with a single GTS



Yes I need to move to quad also been putting it off, last weekend I dropped 300 to build an AMD x2 setup only to have a massive failure.so in last 2 weeks I have wasted 500 on 2 setups that failed that could have been a nice q6700 but nooooooooo........
anyway maybe next week


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 10, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Yes I need to move to quad also been putting it off, last weekend I dropped 300 to build an AMD x2 setup only to have a massive failure.so in last 2 weeks I have wasted 500 on 2 setups that failed that could have been a nice q6700 but nooooooooo........
> anyway maybe next week



I wish the price difference between the q6700 and the q6600 wasnt so much!!!  i really really want that 10 multiplier, but that extra 200 bucks wasnt worth it for me!  

If you have a decent mobo/ram, I say stick with a q6600 and top out that FSB


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I wish the price difference between the q6700 and the q6600 wasnt so much!!!  i really really want that 10 multiplier, but that extra 200 bucks wasnt worth it for me!
> 
> If you have a decent mobo/ram, I say stick with a q6600 and top out that FSB



I just wish I coul figure why I can't seem to build a pc anymore


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I wish the price difference between the q6700 and the q6600 wasnt so much!!!  i really really want that 10 multiplier, but that extra 200 bucks wasnt worth it for me!
> 
> If you have a decent mobo/ram, I say stick with a q6600 and top out that FSB



Q6700 G0 step 400$ NIB pm me if interested


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 11, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> Q6700 G0 step 400$ NIB pm me if interested



thats a hella deal!  I would like to but I have other peices that need to be replaced first


----------



## allen337 (Mar 11, 2008)

hell with it shes broke in enough ~~   http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3d06ka3.jpg    .    ~~  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5685290    .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


>




Is your card at stock speed?


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 11, 2008)

New results!!!!

My ASUS LAPTOP
c2d 2.2ghz 
2 gigs ddr2 667
8600m GT


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

seem pretty good!!! For a laptop!


----------



## JESTER (Mar 11, 2008)

just installed my new alpha dog






not bad for first oc of new card


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 11, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> seem pretty good!!! For a laptop!



it could be better, but I like it, I can play UT3 at 19x12 at almost all high.

I almost went with a laptop with a q6600 and dual 8700m gt's.

I wish now that I would have, but 3800 was alittle hard to swallow - i got this laptop for 1500


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Is your card at stock speed?



it has a slight OC on it, GPU-Z shows that (575-620 core, etc)

I didnt realise it was still OC'd, i updated rivatuner and it must have restored my old overclock


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wanted to submit my newest score

12436.  <-- i think that puts me in the lead for amds with a singl nvidia card 

here is a compare link for valedation
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5705676


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2008)

Got the QX9650 installed today. Did a run at my cards max clocks with stock cooling. Can't wait to get this card on water (waiting for my pump), and get a vmod going on it.

This QX is a beast. I can boot to windows at 4.6GHz, but I would need better cooling to make it stable. Need to get that damn LN2 pot. lol.

Anyway:

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 778/1050 - 16758 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 405 FSB

I believe that gives me the top 8800GT spot (for now, at least. lol)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5720275


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 13, 2008)

My first ever overclocking attempt:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5713597


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Got the QX9650 installed today. Did a run at my cards max clocks with stock cooling. Can't wait to get this card on water (waiting for my pump), and get a vmod going on it.
> 
> This QX is a beast. I can boot to windows at 4.6GHz, but I would need better cooling to make it stable. Need to get that damn LN2 pot. lol.
> 
> ...



ocLIT FTW


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats really nice Wile E   We need to get some GTS's out of them, I am beginning to realise there are far too many cards appearing faster than the GT now, my GTS on your rig would score you around 17800 I reckon, it gets me 17,211 with a quad at 3.8Gig.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats your palit score Tatty?

It's not on the main list.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Whats your palit score Tatty?
> 
> It's not on the main list.



16,005 with the quad, just 14600 I think with a duellie, I will dig it out tonight and post it (am at work), so I spose it's fair to say that the GTS at max clocks is worth around 1200 points over a GT.

No, not on the list cause I am lazy, if I dont beat my highest score then I dont bother but it's on the Palit list I think?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, palit looks at this thread. Along with other high ups from other companys. This thread is in the known.
------
I was happy to show this off this morning.

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1278

Wilie also took 4th in 3dmark 06  at hwbot for the 1Gb GT today.

Our team is starting to step up to the plate.
http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1839


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGoat Eater    Dbag


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> TheGoat Eater    Dbag



Yes the newest member of ocLIT TheGoat Eater is
FROGGY|ocLIT|
http://www.teampalit.com/member.php?u=5685



Dbag(also known as doushbag LOL) is just a gamer with us his tag is|LIT| instead of the full out members [LIT]

Anyone can join our team, and if you prove yourself(we all like you) we may sponsor you at some point.


----------



## DOM (Mar 13, 2008)

sponsor  money or card to play with ?

I would like to but wife would kill me if I where to spend more money


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, palit looks at this thread. Along with other high ups from other companys. This thread is in the known.
> ------
> I was happy to show this off this morning.
> 
> ...



So when will I get the reference documentation for the mod?....TBH I am getting a bit frustrated, I was promised it more than 6 weeks ago now, I want to get 2 modded cards running in Sli with a quad to back it up, I would hope for 20,000+ but the longer it takes, the more faster cards will be out dropping us down the tables.

On top of all that, I have been leading a re-structuring at work so sadly (for me) I have been working 14 hour days for the last month, thats just about finished now though (thankfully) so I am on holiday next week for just a week in Egypt, it would be nice to be able to get these voltmods done on my return, damn I am even thinking about buying some Palit 8800GTS's!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

I never got word back on that, I did ask about it the other day.(sometimes you have to remind him he has 1000 things going on at all times). If you could make it on TS and play COD4 one night that could help maybe get the ball rolling faster

I did see this today over the Vmod
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55076

Was your friend not able to find the points?


A week in Egypt of that sounds bloody awesome!!! Wish I could go, be careful in these times of war over there, we don't need any we are holding Tatty_One for ransom threads LOL.


----------



## -iceblade^ (Mar 13, 2008)

seems this PC is more powerful than i thought...


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2008)

*with new cpu*


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

Tat GS is no where near what your GT was able to do TRT.

So was the 9650 worth the big bucks?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I never got word back on that, I did ask about it the other day.(sometimes you have to remind him he has 1000 things going on at all times). If you could make it on TS and play COD4 one night that could help maybe get the ball rolling faster
> 
> I did see this today over the Vmod
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55076
> ...




yes and I have a card modded based on his idea but Dave specifically asked me not to try it until he sends me the reference documentation, TBH I might just pop it in, if it goes pop tho I wont then have two for the SLi rig and to RMA back to the US for me is a pretty costly business, especially with my outlay for a 780i board and Q9550 

Ohhh yeah, forgot to say, you gotta remember, when your playing COD4 online at 10pm, thats like 4 or 5am here and some of us have to work for a living!  I am up at 6am every morning, 6 mile run before breakfast and out the door to work at 7.45.....life's a bitch!  maybe weekends though, I like to think I am a bit handy when it comes to COD.

One other thing I forgot to ask you......I am not really up to speed with AMD at the moment, whens this better Phenom sposed to be arriving on shelves and whats it all about?  I am in real need for a change so I was thinking of travelling back to the light side for  a few weeks and getting a decent AMD SLi setup.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 13, 2008)

They are already out today.

Yea, I know some us have to work like me


Maybe on a Sat or something.

I thought 8pm here is around 1am there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> They are already out today.
> 
> Yea, I know some us have to work like me
> 
> ...



minimum 5 hours difference if your right on the east coast otherwise anywhere between 5 and 9 hours difference I think.

I am kind of hoping they will kidnapp me, could do with some extra time off work , been heavy going lately.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

*You asked so here the  real truth*



DaMulta said:


> Tat GS is no where near what your GT was able to do TRT.
> 
> So was the 9650 worth the big bucks?



I didn't want to say this but 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

other than growing a second edit  or edit  Angelina Pitt (Jolie) with the one I have, I can't think of anything I would trade it for. This Qx9650 simply makes my mouth drop. I just didn't say so before because I don't want to sell it and feel bad. I'm speechless really. Worth every single nickel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2008)

QX9770 will be better. LOL. 

i'll have my new baby soon so look out.... im getting an x48 and another 3870x2 on the way. also the possibility of LN2 soon.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> QX9770 will be better. LOL.
> 
> i'll have my new baby soon so look out.... im getting an x48 and another 3870x2 on the way. also the possibility of LN2 soon.



great thats gonna be totally unreal I bet it hits 4.4 on auto voltage settings.


----------



## revin (Mar 14, 2008)

revin - Gainward 7800GS+ GLH GS SE @ 695/1600 - *4642* -skt 478 P4 3.4EE@ 3742.4 - 220FSB

This is my latest ram, now using 4x512 OCZ 3200 ELPT Rev 2, PAT and GAT is working very well!!!!!!!!!!

 Please note that yes the cpu score is very low, but look at the SM2 and SM3 scores.
Not too shabby for AGP IMHO 
This is a very strange card as it is a G71, but has rare 1.2ns ram, and still only a 1.2v power card

 When i tried with the cold system run's outside I was able to run 3.9Ghz, but it[3dm06] didnt get quite as good, but I did get the core to 695 for a new Fur score


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> sponsor  money or card to play with ?
> 
> I would like to but wife would kill me if I where to spend more money


Hardware. They sent us 3 8800GT 1GB Super+ cards. I blew 2 of them up with voltmods gone wrong, and we still get to rma them.

Now, the downside is, you also end up spending money. Not because they say you have to, but in the quest for better scores, you end up spending money on cpus, boards and cooling goodies, just so you can keep up with the top scores. I dunno, maybe I'm just obsessive, but I constantly feel the need to score higher, thus the QX and more h2o stuff for gfx cards(which isn't installed yet).

But strangely, the woman bothers me less about spending money on my computer, because she knows this is a rare opportunity, that I want to take seriously, so she keeps letting me upgrade. lol I'm gonna put us in the poor house if I keep this up. lol. I'm already eying up DDR3 boards. 



DaMulta said:


> I never got word back on that, I did ask about it the other day.(sometimes you have to remind him he has 1000 things going on at all times). If you could make it on TS and play COD4 one night that could help maybe get the ball rolling faster
> 
> I did see this today over the Vmod
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55076
> ...



Neither of the PCB's in that thread match ours. I'm with Tatty on this. We need those mods. Could you imagine my scores on water if I had the mod. When I get my replacements, I may just try it with the 100k resistors anyway. The worst that could happen from too much resistance is that it doesn't boot due to lack of voltage. Un doing the mod would bring it back to normal. I plan to make the mod modular, so I can unplug the VR to put it to stock.



DaMulta said:


> So was the 9650 worth the big bucks?


Every penny. If you can afford it, DO IT!!!!



trt740 said:


> I didn't want to say this but
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> other than growing a second edit  or edit  Angelina Pitt (Jolie) with the one I have, I can't think of anything I would trade it for. This Qx9650 simply makes my mouth drop. I just didn't say so before because I don't want to sell it and feel bad. I'm speechless really. Worth every single nickel.


So does that mean it's actually a keeper?!?!?!?  lol

Anyway, if you want to tinker, instead of swapping cpus, why not get into more elaborate cooling to see what you can eek out of it. I'd like to see what they can do on Phase (which I'm pretty sure you can afford. lol)


----------



## Murasame (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got a new HD3850 512MB. The score is a nice increase over the 4.5k i used to get with my x1900gt.





For some reason cpu-z always shows my cpu at 1.6ghz. I can't figure out what it is. I've checked bios settings and there are no speedstep or any such setting that could be causing this.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

Murasame said:


> Just got a new HD3850 512MB. The score is a nice increase over the 4.5k i used to get with my x1900gt.
> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/3172/3dmark06mc2.png
> 
> For some reason cpu-z always shows my cpu at 1.6ghz. I can't figure out what it is. I've checked bios settings and there are no speedstep or any such setting that could be causing this.



You also have to disable C1E in the BIOS.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You also have to disable C1E in the BIOS.



Is there anywhere in the UK/Europe I could RMA to for palit do you think, just in case I try this one when I get back from Egypt and she blows?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 14, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Is there anywhere in the UK/Europe I could RMA to for palit do you think, just in case I try this one when I get back from Egypt and she blows?



I don't think so. Dave is the head of RMA here in the US. Maybe he could email the EU rma dept?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I don't think so. Dave is the head of RMA here in the US. Maybe he could email the EU rma dept?



Good idea, I'll drop him an e mail when I get back from Egypt, just in case the 2nd one goes pop! at least it will be more cost effective sending 2 back rather than one, in rip off britain it nearly costs the price of a Gfx card just to send something that weighs more than 2Lbs outside of the country


----------



## Murasame (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You also have to disable C1E in the BIOS.



No C1E anywhere to be found in my bios settings.


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hardware. They sent us 3 8800GT 1GB Super+ cards. I blew 2 of them up with voltmods gone wrong, and we still get to rma them.
> 
> Now, the downside is, you also end up spending money. Not because they say you have to, but in the quest for better scores, you end up spending money on cpus, boards and cooling goodies, just so you can keep up with the top scores. I dunno, maybe I'm just obsessive, but I constantly feel the need to score higher, thus the QX and more h2o stuff for gfx cards(which isn't installed yet).
> 
> But strangely, the woman bothers me less about spending money on my computer, because she knows this is a rare opportunity, that I want to take seriously, so she keeps letting me upgrade. lol I'm gonna put us in the poor house if I keep this up. lol. I'm already eying up DDR3 boards.


Yeah I can get the stuff juat put it on a c-card lol but what do I get out of it cards ? and intel are coming out with the new cpus in Q4


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

*you got the wrong guy*



Wile E said:


> Hardware. They sent us 3 8800GT 1GB Super+ cards. I blew 2 of them up with voltmods gone wrong, and we still get to rma them.
> 
> Now, the downside is, you also end up spending money. Not because they say you have to, but in the quest for better scores, you end up spending money on cpus, boards and cooling goodies, just so you can keep up with the top scores. I dunno, maybe I'm just obsessive, but I constantly feel the need to score higher, thus the QX and more h2o stuff for gfx cards(which isn't installed yet).
> 
> ...



You have lost your mind my systems is only worth about 1600.00 total I cannot afford a phase  The only way I can buy stuff is because for several years I've made money selling on ebay offsetting the cost of items. It is a slow go but adds up. 10 to 50 bucks a item . I almost never pay for upgrades. This time I did but no where near retail.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

trt740 said:


> You have lost your mind my systems is only worth about 1600.00 total I cannot afford a phase  The only way I can buy stuff is because for several years I've made money selling on ebay offsetting the cost of items. It is a slow go but adds up. 10 to 50 bucks a item . I almost never pay for upgrades. This time I did but no where near retail.



Yeah, I probably have lost my mind, but I still say you should go phase. lol.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yeah I can get the stuff juat put it on a c-card lol but what do I get out of it cards ? and intel are coming out with the new cpus in Q4


Yeah, we get to keep whatever cards we don't blow up. lol. Palit is supposed to be getting into the mobo market as well, so mobos may be on the horizon too.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got my free swag hookup, though it's not as good as you guys.  I've really been slacking in this thread, though, health concerns have unglued my from my monitor lately.  I'll be updating throughout the weekend.  

Please stop by my FS/Trade thread.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

I can squeeze a lot more out of it, but that's the first run for me. Not too bad I think! Now if I can cool it down a bit more and get that OC up a bit more on both the CPU and GPU! 

*12426*


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

*Under Construction*

You will all notice the compilation looking funny from time to time over the next few days as I'm tweaking and updating it.  Good benchinng everyone.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, things have been tweaked, now on to the updating.  I'm need a little break first as my eyes are burning from changing a bunch of 4's to 2's for the past hour.


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2008)

looks nice but it hurts my eys trying to read it 8-|


----------



## Murasame (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok I'm stupid. I found the c1e in bios and disabled it, but cpu-z still shows my cpu at 1.6ghz. Though now it some times shows my cpu at 2.14 when a program is opened for a second or two. Should EIST also be disabled?


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2008)

Murasame said:


> Ok I'm stupid. I found the c1e in bios and disabled it, but cpu-z still shows my cpu at 1.6ghz. Though now it some times shows my cpu at 2.14 when a program is opened for a second or two. Should EIST also be disabled?



what about speedstep ? have you disabled it ?


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> looks nice but it hurts my eys trying to read it 8-|



Man, you should try looking at the mess in edit mode!  You are right, I guess I'll have to bump the size up one.


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Man, you should try looking at the mess in edit mode!  You are right, I guess I'll have to bump the size up one.



I bet it like  but at least your still keeping it up to date


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Man, you should try looking at the mess in edit mode!  You are right, I guess I'll have to bump the size up one.



meh I jus bumped my resolution to 720P on my 20.1 now everything looks too big lol.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

What do you guys think of me getting rid of the "Single card setups" and just list by make and series?  Of course I wouln't get rid of the multi card setups.   Updating with both the "Single cards" and by card type is just too much editing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2008)

the only thing i dont like is me slowly falling off the list. that should change here pretty soon though. on another note... it is nice to see some others getting some KICK ASS scores. 25k!!! that's NICE!


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread is everyone's so chime in people, otherwise I'm just going to go ahead an do it, since it's much easier for me, and it will be updated more often this way.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, it's been awhile since I posted (page 6 was the first I think). I can't get 06 to finish  It crashes on the 3rd gfx test (the canyon). Figured it was a corrupted install, so I re-downloaded 06, still does it  New CPU, more ram, got my card 14mhz more core and 45mhz more mem too! blarg

I might try another install dir (HDD) and see how that goes.

EDIT: Nope, no dice 

Lets just tack on 2000 marks to my original. >_>


----------



## Murasame (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's pics of my bios settings. I made sure to double check and saw no speedstep.

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8346/img1577co9.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/8540/img1578di3.jpg
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1575/img1579fn4.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/1685/img1580yo9.jpg
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3041/img1582ig1.jpg
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6317/img1583lh3.jpg
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5500/img1584vl1.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

Murasame said:


> Here's pics of my bios settings. I made sure to double check and saw no speedstep.
> 
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8346/img1577co9.jpg
> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/8540/img1578di3.jpg
> ...



EIST is Speedstep, iirc. I dunno for sure tho, cause mine is actually called Speedstep in my BIOS.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey erocker, you missed my newest score.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=699227&postcount=3661


----------



## Murasame (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok I'll try disabling it and see what happens. Here a pic of the description the bios gives for eist. Maybe this makes it clearer if its speedstep iirc.

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/4272/img1585rw6.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

Murasame said:


> Ok I'll try disabling it and see what happens. Here a pic of the description the bios gives for eist. Maybe this makes it clearer if its speedstep iirc.
> 
> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/4272/img1585rw6.jpg



Yep, it's SpeedStep


----------



## Murasame (Mar 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yep, it's SpeedStep



Ok. Yeah after disabling it cpu-z now shows my cpu at the right frequency.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 18, 2008)

I kind of like sorted by each card, but I understand the hard work erocker. Also missed my best score so far. 9600gt too 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080315/3dmark06_1.jpg


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

Start a please donate button for the updates to keep going for your work LOL.

Don't know if wiz would go for that tho lol.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

I've made the decision to get rid of the cards by series for now and go back to the original format plus the top ten.  Starting from this page forward I will update.  If you want yours updated that I missed, give me the post# please.  I will update you recent ones.


----------



## zatblast (Mar 18, 2008)

um to be honest i havent looked at this too hard, but anyone think we could turn it into a spread sheet to auto gauge where specific scores fall maybe? and then releave most of the manual editiing?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

zatblast said:


> um to be honest i havent looked at this too hard, but anyone think we could turn it into a spread sheet to auto gauge where specific scores fall maybe? and then releave most of the manual editiing?



You would think that one urber geek that has seen this thread (views 104,106) could make a program just to enter in new scores into say a notepad. So you could just cut and past into the first post.


----------



## Murasame (Mar 18, 2008)

My score was not added. Its post #3684.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

Murasame said:


> Ok I'm stupid. I found the c1e in bios and disabled it, but cpu-z still shows my cpu at 1.6ghz. Though now it some times shows my cpu at 2.14 when a program is opened for a second or two. Should EIST also be disabled?



EIST is the one changing the clocks, C1E is unrelated to that. The only thing in common is that they both screw up some OC's.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

Murasame said:


> My score was not added. Its post #3684.



You should link the post,

IE right click property's link.

Firefox right click copy the link.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

Updated.  If you were missed, it's quite likely you didn't meet the post requirements, the screenshot was too small, or there's that rare chance that I missed you.  If I missed you, either re-post, or link me to the post.  Also, it's fine to "quote" someones score, but please keep the "quoting of thier screen shot to a minimum so that it's easier for me to pick out the real scores.  One more thing, post the best score you can. Some of you are posting one score after another.  Instead, save the shots of your scores and just post the best one.  Thanks.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

But it's fun to post lots of scores


Maybe they should give a title in their post use this one.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> But it's fun to post lots of scores
> 
> 
> Maybe they should give a title in their post use this one.



Good idea!


----------



## Judas (Mar 18, 2008)

Post   #3545   has been missed  

Edit: page 142


----------



## JESTER (Mar 18, 2008)

3602......3615.......3657......all missed off the list m8,thanks for your efforts by the way


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

Judas said:


> Post   #3545   has been missed
> 
> Edit: page 142



The link will not work for me.  Use TPU's image hosting.




JESTER said:


> 3602......3615.......3657......all missed off the list m8,thanks for your efforts by the way



Your shots are too small.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey bud.

My submission was #3662.

Just wondering if you have someone to help troll through all the posts to find new scores.
If not, I'm sure there's a few of us who could help by noting the relevant posts and saving you the schlep.

And thx for all the hard work.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

Once it's caught up, it won't be necessary.  Thanks.


----------



## Judas (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## JESTER (Mar 18, 2008)

their you go m8,just two because one was a better score than previous score


----------



## v1Powered (Mar 18, 2008)

Well no screenshots of this run as I no longer have an image editor...I know it probably wont count without shots buts heres the orb compare link...

19774- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5684531

Done at-
q6600@4003.1
2900pro/xt@860/1143

heres my best with some screenshots...

19355- http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4794302





Done at-
q6600@3.9
2900pro/xt@860/1143


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 19, 2008)

v1Powered said:


> Well no screenshots of this run as I no longer have an image editor...I know it probably wont count without shots buts heres the orb compare link...



just use print screen and paint, they are free!!!


----------



## -iceblade^ (Mar 20, 2008)

when is this thread going to be updated, may i ask?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 20, 2008)

I for see D in the top ten in the coming days




-iceblade^ said:


> when is this thread going to be updated, may i ask?




It updates when it updates. Normaly 1 time a week sometimes more.


----------



## v1Powered (Mar 21, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> just use print screen and paint, they are free!!!



Dont even have paint, if that screeny for 19355 makes it just use that


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2008)

I know its weak in comparison to some of the late scores...but it jumps me like 7 positions so here it is!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 22, 2008)

Boy do I wish I have a 45nm quad and a Striker II Extreme + Crucial 2000mhz right now 





ORB:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5875034

CPUz:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=332713


----------



## Bytor (Mar 22, 2008)

Update!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 22, 2008)

any 9800GTX/GX2 owners??


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 22, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> any 9800GTX/GX2 owners??



I know I've been curious about that myself


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 22, 2008)

maybe tomorrow i`ll be able to play with one GX2 and my 9650 on a cascade...


----------



## JESTER (Mar 23, 2008)

re-posted my scores as requested could you please tell me when you will be updating again erocker m8


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2008)

Updated.  Everyone have a blessed Easter.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

Blessed are the cheese-makers!


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I only have one question:   Is that the ram Im getting???????
> 
> Very nice OC BTW....Great score!



unfortunately no, those are my lanfest, though I don't see why the tracers won't do the same  
thanks, I was hoping to be able to get more out of this e2200 but for some reason I hit a freakin brick wall as soon as I get 10-20mhz past 3.0 despite what multi or FSB I use
I just don't understand what's causing it because it's completely independent of the ram, NB, and even vcore...the 3.0 is at stock vcore! however even taking it to 1.5V+ has no effect!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> unfortunately no, those are my lanfest, though I don't see why the tracers won't do the same
> thanks, I was hoping to be able to get more out of this e2200 but for some reason I hit a freakin brick wall as soon as I get 10-20mhz past 3.0 despite what multi or FSB I use
> I just don't understand what's causing it because it's completely independent of the ram, NB, and even vcore...the 3.0 is at stock vcore! however even taking it to 1.5V+ has no effect!


As per my post in the other thread, make a bigger jump in fsb. You may have hit a hole. try 333fsb or more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2008)

i'd LOVE to see a e2XXX chip in a insane machine with 4gig's ram, crazy video setup. just too see if the cache makes that big of a difference.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'd LOVE to see a e2XXX chip in a insane machine with 4gig's ram, crazy video setup. just too see if the cache makes that big of a difference.



so far, despite limiting me at 3.0GHz, I'm not seeing a problem at all with the cache



Wile E I'm going to try that suggestion out probably tomorrow, I'm sqeezing in some quick benches with this 8800GT for hwbot before I have to mail it out tm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> so far, despite limiting me at 3.0GHz, I'm not seeing a problem at all with the cache
> 
> 
> 
> Wile E I'm going to try that suggestion out probably tomorrow, I'm sqeezing in some quick benches with this 8800GT for hwbot before I have to mail it out tm



i want to see 18k with a e2xxx chip though.


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm going for top 10.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm going for top 10.



Dammit Palit, send me a couple 3870X2's!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't say I was going to MAKE the top 10  Perhaps if AMD sends me some sort of secretive wonder-phenom, that I could couple my two 3870's and 3850 together.  Either way, full AA and AF gaming for me!!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i want to see 18k with a e2xxx chip though.



haha it's possible, I saw a guy get one to 4.5GHz under dry ice, you'd hit 18k with just about any of the newer 8800s or 3870x2 at that speed


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## lima4111 (Mar 25, 2008)

*eGeForce8800GT Single Card*

HELLO ALL, I'M USING MY SAME RIG AS PREVIOUSLY POSTED. BUT ONLY USING ONE eGeFORCE 8800 GT VIDEO CARD! THANKS AGAIN FOR ALLOWING ME TO POST MY SCORE HERE!
lima4111


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 25, 2008)

please neglect my score in post 3746 (which hasn't been added yet) and use this one, I was able to bump it a few points by adjusting the ram and whatnot


----------



## NU(GFX)T (Mar 25, 2008)

*17412*







GPU-Z Link:http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wn9fr/
 ORB   Link:http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5575272
I noticed that "(G92)" was mistakenly added in front of 8800ULTRA on the first page where my last score is. It's G80. Thank you for keeping this list up and running  Alcpone. *EDIT:* and erocker.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Add This*

xfx 8800 ultraXXX @ 686/1142 - 12,098 - amd phenom 9500+ @ 2.518Mhz - 229FSB


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 26, 2008)

so nobody here has a 9800gx2 yet???

I would have thought someone would have the card and ran tests on it!!

Anyone seen any results on how the card performs??


----------



## allen337 (Mar 26, 2008)

moving up still got more ~~  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5943251    .


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 26, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> xfx 8800 ultraXXX @ 686/1142 - 12,098 - amd phenom 9500+ @ 2.518Mhz - 229FSB



is it just me or these scores pretty low. no offense! i get 11,200


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 26, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> is it just me or these scores pretty low. no offense! i get 11,200



it's phenom, they bottleneck 3dmark scores, doesn't mean they're a bad cpu though
just not the best for benchmark junkies


----------



## Bytor (Mar 26, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*

Please don't use the score in post #3739.

Not a bad score for a AMD rig...


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

very nice bro! what was the cpu score?


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

CPU score:  2745


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Dammit Palit, send me a couple 3870X2's!!!!!!! lol.



They are making custom PCB ones if I have read right on what Palit_Guy has said on these forums.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> CPU score:  2745



that's really good then, you're gpu scores must be really high to pull the weight of the (comparatively) low cpu score


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm happy with that score and since I have not seen a Nvidia card on a AMD rig to score that high.  In Sli or single card.  I'll take it....

This is a Single card score I did right after the crossfire run.


----------



## jkatt12 (Mar 27, 2008)

*9800gx2*



asb2106 said:


> so nobody here has a 9800gx2 yet???
> 
> I would have thought someone would have the card and ran tests on it!!
> 
> Anyone seen any results on how the card performs??




i got one, running on a phenom 9500+, still OC'ing/testing,  yesterday i got
a score of 12,798 (nvidia's new drivers for the 9 series is giving me probs,
background images distort/lines all thru it)  so back to the original driver cd
that came with my gigabyte 9800gx2, view my specs, have gone thru 3 different geforce cards so far, 8800gtx, xfx 8800ultra xxx superclocked (675 stock oc), and 9800gx2.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the new B3 Phenom's to release and then see what she'll do.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I'm waiting for the new B3 Phenom's to release and then see what she'll do.



i hope B3's do more than fix the TLB bug. truly do.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes you and me both.. Hope they atleast clock up a little better..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> They are making custom PCB ones if I have read right on what Palit_Guy has said on these forums.



Apparently Palit are just about to release a 9800GTX.......gimme......gimme......gimme


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i hope B3's do more than fix the TLB bug. truly do.



Just read a review.........9850 BE....max overclock at 3gig   not completely stable beyond 2.9gig.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got my Q6700.... im gonna fire it up today and do some benches. hopefully i can break 21k now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn vista wont let me boot past 3.8ghz. what the hell?


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn vista wont let me boot past 3.8ghz. what the hell?



what fsb? shouldn't be the mobo since you're most likely using that 10x multi and if so 380mhz FSB is nothing...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> what fsb? shouldn't be the mobo since you're most likely using that 10x multi and if so 380mhz FSB is nothing...



Them rampage boards need some bios tweaks....memory management's a bit sticky at the moment   But they are young so it's to be expected...sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

this will help....

im still on the maximus with the 0907 bios.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats a lotta volts for 3.8gig....damn I was thinking about getting one of them rather than wait for the 9550.....whats your ViD?


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2008)

fit, what FSB voltage are you using, you probablly need to go higher.  My 2 3870's just came in!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a lotta volts for 3.8gig....damn I was thinking about getting one of them rather than wait for the 9550.....whats your ViD?



i forgot to lower the voltage. it runs 3.8 @ 1.4625v though.

VID is 1.2875v

i guess i got a shitty chip?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i forgot to lower the voltage. it runs 3.8 @ 1.4625v though.
> 
> VID is 1.2875v
> 
> i guess i got a shitty chip?



Thats much better....I like that!  I have the chance of an ES Q6700 G0, dont know if the ES are any good....better or worse TBH but the price is very nice!  And no, not shitty, I would guess average, I am sure the board/bios will mature real soon and that will probably help, if you can hit 3.8gig on those volts thats pretty good, I would guess it's the boards BIOS holding you back but that will change real quick with a BIOS release.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i forgot to lower the voltage. it runs 3.8 @ 1.4625v though.
> 
> VID is 1.2875v
> 
> i guess i got a shitty chip?



what cooler?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> what cooler?



d-tek fusion/laing D5/PA120.2

temps are pretty low. lower than ANY air cooler.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i forgot to lower the voltage. it runs 3.8 @ 1.4625v though.
> 
> VID is 1.2875v
> 
> i guess i got a shitty chip?



1.2625v is the Vid of the ES g0 Q6700 I could get my hands on....that could be quite nice


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

@ fit - Did you try feeding it more NB volts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> @ fit - Did you try feeding it more NB volts?



up to 1.67v yes. does nothing.

it's vista... ubuntu loads fine @ 4.3ghz


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> up to 1.67v yes. does nothing.
> 
> it's vista... ubuntu loads fine @ 4.3ghz



I feed mine 1.71. But then again, I'm running my ram at 1200MHz. Try another small bump to see if it stabilizes. Have all 4 dimm slots filled might be working it harder, especially considering the way Vista is always using the ram.


EDIT: Or just install XP for benching. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I feed mine 1.71. But then again, I'm running my ram at 1200MHz. Try another small bump to see if it stabilizes. Have all 4 dimm slots filled might be working it harder, especially considering the way Vista is always using the ram.



yeah.... im using just 2gig's right now. ram is at 800mhz and timings are LOOSE as hell. 800mhz @ 5-5-5-15-2t. they are ballistix tracers 1066mhz that i've had to 1200 but usually run around 960 @ 4-4-4-12-2t.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.... im using just 2gig's right now. ram is at 800mhz and timings are LOOSE as hell. 800mhz @ 5-5-5-15-2t. they are ballistix tracers 1066mhz that i've had to 1200 but usually run around 960 @ 4-4-4-12-2t.



5-5-5-15 isnt that loose, esp. if you're over 1GHz.


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 28, 2008)

tomorrow i`m getting my brand new 9800gx2....should i test it with my 9650 on air-SS or cascade first??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

you can just give it to me and let me test it


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2008)

Isnt the GX2 with current drivers slower than two 8800GT's in SLi?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Isnt the GX2 with current drivers slower than two 8800GT's in SLi?



yes but its faster than any other single slot card.
 (yes even the 3870x2, in everything thats not 3dmark)
Also it works on non SLI mobos, and SLI mobos... well, run 2 of em


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

F***!!! this is really making me mad! $300 on a new quad and it runs exactly the same as the old one. 

droped the q6700 to a 9x multi and added a TON of volts just for 100mhz.

a$$h0L3 3870x2 wont overclock either. WTF?







ANY help would be appreciated! this chip is rock solid at 3.8ghz but at 3.85 it doesn't like to boot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

compare that ^^^ to this V V V.

that ^^^ is a single 3870x2 and this V V V is 3 8800gtx's in tri-sli.

here is my q6600...


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 28, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> tomorrow i`m getting my brand new 9800gx2....should i test it with my 9650 on air-SS or cascade first??



your choice, but I 'm sure you have everything planned, already!

megia....tnv kapta


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> F***!!! this is really making me mad! $300 on a new quad and it runs exactly the same as the old one.
> 
> droped the q6700 to a 9x multi and added a TON of volts just for 100mhz.
> 
> ...



most of these G0 chips didnt actually pass 3.8... i've never managed to do it with the 5 or so i'ev used.
If you're really stuck and both are 100% identical, i'd look at the board/settings as the culprit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

look on the first page... a TON of people are getting 4.2 on the q6700... HOW?


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2008)

Idk, but I'm ready to throw my Maximus out the window.  Well, I'll try the new 1004 bios first, or I'm just forgetting how to overclock.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> look on the first page... a TON of people are getting 4.2 on the q6700... HOW?



by running earlier steppings with unstable settings?
I can boot one of mine at 3.8 and the other at 4.0, but neither are stable no matter the voltages.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you update my scores please

thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Idk, but I'm ready to throw my Maximus out the window.  Well, I'll try the new 1004 bios first, or I'm just forgetting how to overclock.:shadedshu



maximus's advanced options are a bitch. i got 3.89ghz stable but not much more. i think it needs a break in period. i think 1004 is crap. just get the rampage bios. im not gonna do that though. im getting a rampage for real. 

oh and.... update? thanks!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> by running earlier steppings with unstable settings?
> I can boot one of mine at 3.8 and the other at 4.0, but neither are stable no matter the voltages.



Q66 or Q67?  my Q66 can clock 100mhz higher than this Q67 which is supposed to be better. 

Q6700 has only one stepping. G0. the B3 was called the QX6700 and was an EE.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Q66 or Q67?  my Q66 can clock 100mhz higher than this Q67 which is supposed to be better.
> 
> Q6700 has only one stepping. G0. the B3 was called the QX6700 and was an EE.



only used Q66 sorry, i assumed Q67 was the same.

I have never managed one orthos stable on high end air/mid range water over 3.7GHz. I think over time, they're doing what they always do - OCing less. Notice how the first batches always kick ass, but the later ones dont? (Look at the allendales, first gen OC'd great, now they barely hit 3GHz due to heat issues)


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 29, 2008)

First test with 2x9600GT / 9800 GTX !!!!

MB: P7N SLI PLATINUM
MEM: A-DATA VITESTA EXTREME 4GB DDR2800+
CPU: Q6600 (@3.6Ghz)

Not a super card, but it's ok for what i've expected...i think nvidia must make some better driver's...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

is that 9800gtx better than a 8800gtx? i might get 3 for my 790i.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

Please put me on the chart this time LOL  3850 Sapphire 512mb with 850 Core 2Ghz Memory clock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

you need a cpu-z and gpu-z screenshot or at least tell up what your settings are.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll update when I get to it, I'm in the middle of moving, probablly Sunday.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

I updated it so it shows it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> look on the first page... a TON of people are getting 4.2 on the q6700... HOW?



Lower Vid....better binned?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Idk, but I'm ready to throw my Maximus out the window.  Well, I'll try the new 1004 bios first, or I'm just forgetting how to overclock.:shadedshu



DQ6 FTW!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Idk, but I'm ready to throw my Maximus out the window.  Well, I'll try the new 1004 bios first, or I'm just forgetting how to overclock.:shadedshu



You're forgetting how to OC. lol. I had the same issues with my Maximus at first too. In fact, I'm still learning the ins and outs of it. 1004 seems to be a good BIOS tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You're forgetting how to OC. lol. I had the same issues with my Maximus at first too. In fact, I'm still learning the ins and outs of it. 1004 seems to be a good BIOS tho.



Thats the one bonus I find with Asus boards, generally in my expereince they do introduce BIOS updates a little more frequently then Gigabyte.


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 29, 2008)

Can u put me 2 on the chart this time...please...

You sad u updated it...but my score it's not there...


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 29, 2008)

a first easy test with my new 9800GX2....
maybe tomorrow it`ll be together with my 9650 which is out for a review...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 29, 2008)

I just hit 15 grand stock!!!!

WOW what an improvement.


----------



## revin (Mar 29, 2008)

*New Score *in 3dm06

224FSB 667B/S Bliss 670/1600 =*4657 *and a CPU of 837[highest yet]


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 30, 2008)

finally broke 10k - will have to take this OC a bit higher, I think she still has another hundred marks or so in her . . .










<edit>

dammit!  just noticed the screenie is buggared and ya can't see GPU-Z 
I'll re-run it here in a bit and swap the pics once I have a new one uploaded

<edit II>

fixed - not sure why 3m06 is reporting my CPU @ 3.6GHz, though 
CPU-Z is correct @ 3.2GHz


----------



## Wile E (Mar 30, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> fixed - not sure why 3m06 is reporting my CPU @ 3.6GHz, though
> CPU-Z is correct @ 3.2GHz


Because 06 is assuming a multi of 9. Anyway, get to OCing more. lol.


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You're forgetting how to OC. lol. I had the same issues with my Maximus at first too. In fact, I'm still learning the ins and outs of it. 1004 seems to be a good BIOS tho.



I was doing great on my P5b deluxe, now this rampage is all new to me!!  There is 10 times the settings!  But Im trying to get used to it.  I have my q6600 at 4.2 now, running prime to see how stable she really is!  I will say though, with the rampage, I hit 4 ghz on my first OC attempt!  It wasnt hard.  I couldnt get 4 out of my p5b, no matter what I threw at it!

With my rampage I finally hit 20k!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 30, 2008)

New high score for me. 12496, not very much improvement for another 100mhz speed increase, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 30, 2008)

I have to re-post this as it is not included in the last updates...

I realize there are too many updates to follow, so no problem! 

Please, update this score...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2008)

Would be much nicer with a quad


----------



## asb2106 (Mar 30, 2008)

Disregard post   #3825

I have a higher score!!!!!!


----------



## Judas (Mar 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Would be much nicer with a quad



2 of those 9800GX2's would be even nicer lol!


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 30, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> my god, that card is nice.  Did you do any v-mods to the card?  I see you have a massive OC on the cores.....  Those scores would be amazing with a quad!  Almost got me beat with a dual



no mods for now....2-3 12 fans for cooling the beast only..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> no mods for now....2-3 12 fans for cooling the beast only..



Get that QX in there and give her a real go!!!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Because 06 is assuming a multi of 9. Anyway, get to OCing more. lol.



working on it, but if I bump the multi to x9 with my current BUS speed, I'll be looking at 3.6GHz - I intend to lap down the CPU and cooler before I go after that heat output.


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be updating tonight, as you can see, I've been busy.







Well... now it's time for a quad-core.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

wut Q ? can you oc the CPU more ?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> working on it, but if I bump the multi to x9 with my current BUS speed, I'll be looking at 3.6GHz - I intend to lap down the CPU and cooler before I go after that heat output.



How many volts are you using for 3.2?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'll be updating tonight, as you can see, I've been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very good score


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 31, 2008)

with my 9650 at 5.5 it will be better i think...


----------



## erocker (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry about no update, I'm sick, and the only internet I have right now, is at work.  Tomorrow evening my 15mb connection should be up and running at home!  And, I WILL feel better dammit.



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> wut Q ? can you oc the CPU more ?



Yeah, I could but it would require more voltage than I want to put into it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I could but it would require more voltage than I want to put into it.


you know that C2D at that speed is like a Q P at 2.8GHz ? IDK if you read the other thread where I told you


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sorry about no update, I'm sick, and the only internet I have right now, is at work.  Tomorrow evening my 15mb connection should be up and running at home!  And, I WILL feel better dammit.



FiOS?  I'm debating getting it this summer


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> you know that C2D at that speed is like a Q P at 2.8GHz ? IDK if you read the other thread where I told you



I have two rigs, the Phenom rig I'm going to test some 4 way crossfire on.  I'm waiting for a good deal on a q6700 or something.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'll be updating tonight, as you can see, I've been busy.
> 
> Well... now it's time for a quad-core.




Damn straight! Nice work, bub!

p.s. Hope you start feelin' better! You done with that move yet? One of my LEAST favorite things to do. Done it far too many times. G/L!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have two rigs, the Phenom rig I'm going to test some 4 way crossfire on.  I'm waiting for a good deal on a q6700 or something.



check my sig


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have two rigs, the Phenom rig I'm going to test some 4 way crossfire on.  I'm waiting for a good deal on a q6700 or something.



define good deal, maybe we could work something out, not the q6700 in sig, another NIB.


----------



## JESTER (Apr 1, 2008)

17k at last


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

Very Nice! will that GTS push any further Jester?  You are just about 165 points behind me and my quad was running at the exct same speed but my GTS was at 825 on the core I think.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> define good deal, maybe we could work something out, not the q6700 in sig, another NIB.



Bah, just bought a bunch of stuff for a game server.  Deffinitely don't have any more money.  Thanks though.


----------



## JESTER (Apr 1, 2008)

it will run @825 but for some reason score was abit lower?
do you have stable settings for 3.9ghz for striker extreme,cant get 3,9 for some reason??
can get 4ghz but crashes 3dmark06?just had to buy new bios chip aswell,word of warning for striker users DO NOT FLASH BIOS WITH 15xx BIOS,you cannot flash back to earlier bios....i flashed to 1503 and computer would not post,hence new bios chip


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2008)

dont think you'll get far with a screeny that blurry, you cant make out anything other than the 3dm score.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> Can someone put me on the chart...i posted 3 times and nothing was happend...please put me on the chart....



I update when I have time. Please stop complaining.  I will get to you.  And, yes your screenshot is quite blurry.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 2, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> Can someone put me on the chart...i posted 3 times and nothing was happend...please put me on the chart....



dude, now he has to look at your posts 3 times to see if they are any diff.  Im sure he appreciates that.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Erocker is busy man. just be patient. we all have to wait.... even me. just express your thanks for his hard work updating the list....it's a real PITA.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2008)

The phase on no chip last night top out at -55c


I can't wait to OC with it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> I'm sorry, but no one sad to  me wait or something...end my screenshoot si blurry because i put it to 1024x640...i cannot upload 1680x1050, you have limit...but i can give the screenshot to anyone of you on YM...thaks again, and sorry...
> 
> 
> PS: i updated the score...i hope this screeny is better...i make it to resolution 1250x760 to upload it...



here you go to upload http://www.techpowerup.org/

"File extensions allowed: gif, jpg, png, maximum size: 2 MB 
Please do not upload copyrighted or illegal material.
There is no set traffic limit per file. 
We reserve the right to remove individual pictures for any or no reason."


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Apr 2, 2008)

@DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E ...i think i uploaded to you...pm if everything it's ok...

thanks man...it was not so hard ...

i think that screen it's not blurry at all 







     it's ok ?


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

looks alot better


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The phase on no chip last night top out at -55c
> 
> 
> I can't wait to OC with it.



How you finding the 790i???? I have just ordered mine   Damn expensive in the UK, the equivilent of around $440   Add some reasonable DDR3 to that and thats me pocket money for another month gone

Sorry to hear about your mishap with the car!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2008)

that 440 was cheaper than my 500USD that I spent on mine. LOL Damn expensive

Hey the CMOS reset is on the backplate of the mother board. No more pulling video cards out to reset it. YES YES YE

I haven't really spent time OCing on it yet to be honest. Game wise, stock with stock video cards I was hitting 15k in 3d06, and 200FPS in COD4.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> that 440 was cheaper than my 500USD that I spent on mine. LOL Damn expensive
> 
> Hey the CMOS reset is on the backplate of the mother board. No more pulling video cards out to reset it. YES YES YE
> 
> I haven't really spent time OCing on it yet to be honest. Game wise, stock with stock video cards I was hitting 15k in 3d06, and 200FPS in COD4.



$500???? You were robbed! you can get the Anus 790i over here for that price


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea, look over at newegg. They bent me over, and I took it.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yea, look over at newegg. They bent me over, and I took it.



did it hurt ? lol $469.99 + 3 Business Day Shipping $8.68   damn they could of at least have free s/h or more then one game or a t-shirt saying They bent me over, and I took it


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yea, look over at newegg. They bent me over, and I took it.



In that case....hope you said "Thank you Sir" and changed your underwear


----------



## Judas (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case....hope you said "Thank you Sir" and changed your underwear



From what it sounds like, he was not wearing any underwear


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

Judas said:


> From what it sounds like, he was not wearing any underwear


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't post screenshots that aren't meant to be posted.  This thread is becoming way too bloated and it's becoming impossible for me to dicipher all the different screens.  To everyone, please delete unecessary screenshots.  Pleae read the front page of this thread for instructions, or your posts will not be added. Thank you.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for keeping up with the thread erocker, please don't think it's going unappreciated!

and I'll be posting a nice screenie sometime soon of my GTS, so far I'm guaranteed top ten already without max vga clocks and mem at normal clock/timings


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> 2nd run with the 9800gtx.........15680 wish i could get more from my cpu but its not happening on this asus matx



Do the vdroop mod - only takes a minute with a 2B pencil and seriously helps. i couldnt pass 3GHz before doing it to mini 2.0, now with the mod i can do 3.6GHz (although it overheats, so i use 3.2 most of the time)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

*Use This One For The Board*



erocker said:


> Don't post screenshots that aren't meant to be posted.  This thread is becoming way too bloated and it's becoming impossible for me to dicipher all the different screens.  To everyone, please delete unecessary screenshots.  Pleae read the front page of this thread for instructions, or your posts will not be added. Thank you.



As said before if I post something that I want on the board it will have a title like this post..


----------



## allen337 (Apr 3, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> thanks for keeping up with the thread erocker, please don't think it's going unappreciated!
> 
> and I'll be posting a nice screenie sometime soon of my GTS, so far I'm guaranteed top ten already without max vga clocks and mem at normal clock/timings





Hope your not going to be #10 because I just broke 20k


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

*Updated*


----------



## allen337 (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Updated.



Fits is gonna be mad. Good job erocker


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

seems my GT entry got missed... will reupload pic later.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> *Updated*



thanks for updating the scores!! 

NiCe ScOrEs!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Why is he going to be mad?  I have mod powers over this forum now!  Updating is a lot easier for me now!



*Plus, I can delete all the useless screenshots and nonsense. Mwahahaha!


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> seems my GT entry got missed... will reupload pic later.



No way, I'll find it and update it now!

Ahh, Post #3529, no Video card info.  That's the problemo!  Do you know what clocks you used?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Hope your not going to be #10 because I just broke 20k




with your 2900s? I'm talking the nvidia single card list


----------



## allen337 (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Why is he going to be mad?  I have mod powers over this forum now!  Updating is a lot easier for me now!
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus, I can delete all the useless screenshots and nonsense. Mwahahaha!



Thought nflesher was going for top 10 overall not single card. That would put fit out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Thought nflesher was going for top 10 overall not single card. That would put fit out.



so your trying to put me out eh?

that's ok... i'll have some GOOD benches soon.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not! lol allen was putting words into my...post lol


----------



## allen337 (Apr 4, 2008)

lol read his post wrong sry FIT


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> No way, I'll find it and update it now!
> 
> Ahh, Post #3529, no Video card info.  That's the problemo!  Do you know what clocks you used?



they're in a GPU-Z entry in minis link in my sig

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/598hx/


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 4, 2008)

*add this*

amd phenom 9500 @ 2.58, geforce 9800gx2,  3dmark06 score - 13,244


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2008)

jkatt12 said:


> amd phenom 9500 @ 2.58, geforce 9800gx2,  3dmark06 score - 13,244



Shit.....bottleneck City!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit.....bottleneck City!!!



holy hell yeah it is I feel bad for him


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Put Me On The Board Plz *






One freakin point under Wile E haha I can't get past it!  Until I get the pots in for the volt mod that is  mwahahaha

and btw it's eVGA


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit.....bottleneck City!!!



Yes, but 13,000+ with the lowest binned Phenom and a single card is pretty nice!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, but 13,000+ with the lowest binned Phenom and a single card is pretty nice!



for sure, but it really makes me sad how much the phenoms limit bench scores...I'd really love to be able to root for AMD


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> for sure, but it really makes me sad how much the phenoms limit bench scores...I'd really love to be able to root for AMD



Agreed, but I would imagine in "real" gameplay that setup would rocket.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Agreed, but I would imagine in "real" gameplay that setup would rocket.



definitely   and btw I'm after your GTS score  my pots should be in monday or tuesday for the volt mod, can't get this one '06 stable above 805/225/1084
I'll be doing vgpu and vmem


----------



## allen337 (Apr 4, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> definitely   and btw I'm after your GTS score  my pots should be in monday or tuesday for the volt mod, can't get this one '06 stable above 805/225/1084
> I'll be doing vgpu and vmem





would you guys quit that kinda chit I can barely keep up now.  ALLEN


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 4, 2008)

allen337 said:


> would you guys quit that kinda chit I can barely keep up now.  ALLEN



that's how it goes bro


----------



## JESTER (Apr 4, 2008)

all my scores are just by ocing the bollox out my system,no mods and all on air


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2008)

Going to have to wait on the plastic weld....BUT

I just hit-30c in bios hehehee


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> One freakin point under Wile E haha I can't get past it!  Until I get the pots in for the volt mod that is  mwahahaha
> 
> and btw it's eVGA



Extreme G (I think that's their name) drivers will give you more than a point over your score.  They are totally worth it for benching.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Extreme G (I think that's their name) drivers will give you more than a point over your score.  They are totally worth it for benching.



Yeah, but then I can install them too. lol. I'm still using completely stock 169.21 WQHL drivers with no tweaks. 

Which leads me to question, if at those clocks Nflesher can't beat my score, how did Jester? I wonder what the secret is?


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Apr 5, 2008)

@Wille E, i still use 169.21 ...are there drivers that can actually increase u're score more ? ...if yes post me a link pls ...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> @Wille E, i still use 169.21 ...are there drivers that can actually increase u're score more ? ...if yes post me a link pls ...



The latest beta is said to give improvements, but I'm not entirely sure. I try to stick to WHQL drivers.

Here's the link to the 174.74 Betas: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_174.74.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> definitely   and btw I'm after your GTS score  my pots should be in monday or tuesday for the volt mod, can't get this one '06 stable above 805/225/1084
> I'll be doing vgpu and vmem



Well my card was unmodded so that dont count!


----------



## JESTER (Apr 5, 2008)

their the drivers im using,and i beat ur score because my rig must be better than yours


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

JESTER said:


> their the drivers im using,and i beat ur score because my rig must be better than yours



Still a way off from my GTS score tho


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, and Nathan buddy, I still have my pump, block, and rad to install on my card, and I also got a few pots here.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2008)

JESTER said:


> their the drivers im using,and i beat ur score because my rig must be better than yours


lol, I figured it out. erocker listed yours as an 8800GT instead of a GTS. That means I still have the top 8800GT score.


----------



## JESTER (Apr 5, 2008)

im working on that tho tatty m8,i will beat your score


----------



## JESTER (Apr 5, 2008)

oh that was it nice score  man that m8i still hold gtx top scoreand working on gts,well only set my sights on tattys score,so close yet so far dam you


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks m8. Good luck on dethroning Tatty.  lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

JESTER said:


> im working on that tho tatty m8,i will beat your score



I hope so, I have not got the card anymore but that was without tweaking, stock forceware drivers etc.


----------



## JESTER (Apr 5, 2008)

i only use latest drivers or beta,i dont volt mod or anything,all is standard in my case,plus i have to buy all my own cards and cpus i get nothing for nothing


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

JESTER said:


> i only use latest drivers or beta,i dont volt mod or anything,all is standard in my case,plus i have to buy all my own cards and cpus i get nothing for nothing



I bought my GTS as well!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 5, 2008)

lol Jester you think companies give us our parts?


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Somtimes  Especially people who are old and are anime junkies.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Somtimes  Especially people who are old and are anime junkies.



 I wish I was a mod and could talk like that without taking heat!


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Myself.... ADD THIS! *Updated*

Oh, I'm sure I'll get heat!  .... *Whistles*  I got new scores!!!

Single card:






Crossfire (Cores are 918 as well):





Highest dual core crossfire setup here!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 5, 2008)

sweet man, nice point increase with crossfire!
question though, how come on so many screenies I see the cpu score all fudged up? '06 has never done that for me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone happen to know the number of the post for these?

1, giorgos th. - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 850/990 - 25407 - QX9650 @ 5460Mhz - 452FSB
2, giorgos th. - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/1098 - 24842 - QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 5, 2008)

*practice what you preech..... LOL*

@ erocker........

you've posted two screenshots just as i did, there laid out in the correct format just as i did, and yet my two posts got deleted without a trace, because you requested ....... When you post, please type the words "ADD THIS" to the title. Do not post unecessary screenshots please!

ok so i didnt type "add this" to the title so it was deemed unecessary screenshot but neither did you so what happened to lead by example.......... catch up with you in the recycle bin laters its lonely in here


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the unnecessary post, that's why I have said put add this in the title....It can help when your trying to go up and up. We don't really have a practice thread this is it.

Now I talk to E on the side, and I know that this is a pain in the butt, but is fun for him to do. The more we all do what I just said we like messes with him. Most of them I think that messes with him are the newer people around here he doesn't talk to on the side.

You should be thanking him for just running this thread.


----------



## JESTER (Apr 5, 2008)

@nflesher their are some ppl who post scores here and get their gear free fact!


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Anyone happen to know the number of the post for these?
> 
> 1, giorgos th. - ATi / HD2900XT X-Fire @ 850/990 - 25407 - QX9650 @ 5460Mhz - 452FSB
> 2, giorgos th. - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/1098 - 24842 - QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB





page 142 window 3548  has the 24842 benchmark on it


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

JESTER said:


> @nflesher their are some ppl who post scores here and get their gear free fact!



For example?


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> @ erocker........
> 
> you've posted two screenshots just as i did, there laid out in the correct format just as i did, and yet my two posts got deleted without a trace, because you requested ....... When you post, please type the words "ADD THIS" to the title. Do not post unecessary screenshots please!
> 
> ok so i didnt type "add this" to the title so it was deemed unecessary screenshot but neither did you so what happened to lead by example.......... catch up with you in the recycle bin laters its lonely in here



I'm sorry I missed your score, and if I deleted it I'm especially sorry  however, I know to add my own score  Since it's my thread I'll run it as I see fit.  The reason I set these rules is that it's easier for ME to update the scores, I don't need someone telling me how to follow the rules.  Thanks for your concern.  Anyways, cheers g30rg1e!  Your alright!


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 5, 2008)

*please add me*

this is run number 3 for the 9800gtx.......16044


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Somtimes  Especially people who are old and are anime junkies.







:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Not even a little laugh.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not even a little laugh.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

*Updated!*


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 5, 2008)

yay top ten nvidia scores for me


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

JESTER said:


> @nflesher their are some ppl who post scores here and get their gear free fact!


Whomever would you be referring to?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

test run

New to intel

How do you do the math to add up what you get?
1700 got me 400 FSB
HT refernce clock was set to 400, but I thoght the LDP(I think that;s what it's called was that)I change that to 5x to 1x

I set my CPU voltage to 1.5







LOL took 7th in the top ten on my test run hahaha


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

GACK! Nice "test run"! 

It's a matter of your FSB (in this case-400MHz) X CPU mulitplier (for your chip 9.5)= Core Speed.

Your board should give you the provision to set the FSB and multipliers. Some like a lower multi and higher FSB to maximize their RAM. 

I'm gonna bow out cuz ther is surely someone who can explain more elequently than I.



(plus, I don't want D to blalme ME when he fires this puppy...)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

@DM- Shouldn't need that much vCore for that speed. And I can't help you with the OC. nVidia words things differently on their mobos. I do know that they use the Quad pumped method for setting fsb. so 1600fsb = 400fsb. Basically, it's what you set/4 = real fsb.

And where's your compare link? I'd like to see the scores broken down so that we can analyze better.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

Those 790i boards are a different beast indeed.  So you have to set the rated FSB?  That's wierd.  The only person I know who might be able to help is fitseies.

Nice dang score for a "test run"!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

Also D- why did you change that HDT multi? Don't mess with it unless you have to. Put it back to 5x, and see if all is still well.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes so is it 1700 / 9.5 ?

I had it at 1.45 but pink screened in windows after a little bit.

There are 3 voltages for the CPU.


Looks like this is prime stable.

The HT looks like it's in two different places. Its hard ASUS BIOS.....they don't tell you the default..


At 5x it locks well it seemed to.

HDT multi??????

This is going to take a day or two I can already tell.


OBR link
http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=6121968&resultType=14


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Yes so is it 1700 / 9.5 ?
> 
> I had it at 1.45 but pink screened in windows after a little bit.
> 
> ...


So you dropped it straight to 1x? lol

And it's fsb/4*cpu multi = cpu speed.

Try to only mess with vCore. Too much cpu pll voltage will fry the chip in a hurry.

That link you gave is set to private for me. You have to publish the result, and give the compare link.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

Quad pumped 425=1700


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> GACK! Nice "test run"!
> 
> It's a matter of your FSB (in this case-400MHz) X CPU mulitplier (for your chip 9.5)= Core Speed.
> 
> ...



There is no setting like that I have to set it to FSB 1700 to hit that.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So you dropped it straight to 1x? lol
> 
> And it's fsb/4*cpu multi = cpu speed.
> 
> ...



Now there are two other voltages for the chip, should I mess with them?


Still prime 10 mins in.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> There is no setting like that I have to set it to FSB 1700 to hit that.


Right. 1700 isn't the real fsb. Just like the 1600fsb chips actually run at 400fsb.

1700 in your bios/4 = real fsb = 425

425*9.5 = 4037.5


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Now there are two other voltages for the chip, should I mess with them?
> 
> 
> Still prime 10 mins in.


I wouldn't. I only mess with vCore. I'll mess with the other stuff if I ever get an LN2 pot.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

OBR should be open now.



Wile E said:


> Right. 1700 isn't the real fsb. Just like the 1600fsb chips actually run at 400fsb.
> 
> 1700 in your bios/4 = real fsb = 425
> 
> 425*9.5 = 4037.5



yep that works for all the math thank you


----------



## warup89 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Add This.*

score: 17697






q6700 @ 3.6 
RAM @ 886Mhz
GPU @ 800/900 [had to underclock 25hz because of my shitty PSU:shadedshu]


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

Great score! Making me jealous!!

Musta gotten some extra "good luck" after fit's giveaway!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Another test






Can't get it stable at 4.6......Going to try low low voltage in the morning.

Then I need to mess with the memory speeds.


Took 3ed with this run......


also need to volt flash my cards


http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=2A3A698A99B8DFFE8ED3A6B5F6D07D8A


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

Try 1600fsb and 11.5 multi.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

That almost worked.

Tonight I'm done. Tomorrow I'm going to watercool the NB and SB and work with the other settigns.

I was running 1.6 on this thing and got have way though the 1st CPU test before lock

Death Runs by D LOL


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wile E he should be raising the CPU VTT if there's the option on that board, it will increase stability with higher FSB
(this in addition to vcore)


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

I await in much anticipation for DaMulta's #1 score.  You can do it! 

*Btw, last nights drunken dual-core battle royal with ThatGuy16 was awfully fun!  I won!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> test run
> 
> New to intel
> 
> ...



Nice score!


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score!



this ones better


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 6, 2008)

keep it up


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker won the the battle against me


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> erocker won the the battle against me



Man, it sure wasn't very stable though.  Thanks for posting!
*And it's pretty awesome that even though we run differend motherboards and memory, our scores are dead even.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

E go ahead and use my last score I posted for now.

I need to do some lapping and that will take me a week to get around to it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

My pleasure!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Man, it sure wasn't very stable though.  Thanks for posting!
> *And it's pretty awesome that even though we run differend motherboards and memory, our scores are dead even.



I know, and your even on XP


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm number 3

ROCK ON!!!

Also took 1st at hwbot

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=720489


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm number 3
> 
> ROCK ON!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats D!!!  You're also #1 for SLi here!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> this ones better



I am still going to beat it next weekend   ohhhh shit I cant, just noticed my custom title......:shadedshu


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am still going to beat it next weekend   ohhhh shit I cant, just noticed my custom title......:shadedshu


you always can come out of retirement


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am still going to beat it next weekend   ohhhh shit I cant, just noticed my custom title......:shadedshu



You are truly a man at war with yourself.  Mabye change it to Vacationing Overclocker?  Oops, I forgot, you ARE British!  "Overclocker on Holliday"


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 6, 2008)

*Oh Schlitz!* Tatty's got a golden chip, a 790i board and 8800GT SLi!

Stand back, peoples!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am still going to beat it next weekend   ohhhh shit I cant, just noticed my custom title......:shadedshu



Bring it hahhahaa


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Bring it hahhahaa



Bringing it dont U worry lad! remember....all i said was that I would beat that last score.....not any future ones


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol at tatty...what a comical old fella 

and DM, don't you dare lap that QX!  there's been a high rate of RMA on them and I'd hate to see you unable to RMA something that expensive!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

Ooo nooo not the QX just the cooler.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 6, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ooo nooo not the QX just the cooler.



lol k you had me worried there!  and damn bro, those are quite some '06 scores! congrats on the hwbot points!  I'm especially impressed since you're a noobie to intel OC'ing!


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice going D - now can you crank up the cards clocks anymore?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Nice going D - now can you the cards anymore?



I think you're missing a word or two


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I think you're missing a word or two



fixed


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

*Add This*

8800GT @701/1752/1000


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Nice going D - now can you crank up the cards clocks anymore?



With water I have had it up to 800/1900

But not with the stock cooler on default voltage


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

dude I know that X3350 has got to have more potential than that!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> dude I know that X3350 has got to have more potential than that!



It more than likely does. I am having issues in getting that potential. I sent you a PM with a link to my OC log.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It more than likely does. I am having issues in getting that potential. I sent you a PM with a link to my OC log.



posted and subscribed, no worries bro we'll get that thing screaming for mercy


----------



## paul343 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for putting up my scores.... 

I deleted the post so as to not take up too much space, but as an afterthought, here is a link to the screen shot (on another thread) for the proof, in case anybody is interested.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=728965&postcount=78

By the way, good catch on the other 9800GTX that was posted at about the same time.  I thought his overclock settings were too high... I guess the Texture Fillrate gave it away.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Add This*

This is what i got, this is just fast ill see what i can make it


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

Snipe343 said:


> This is what i got, this is just fast ill see what i can make it



All screenies should show a result of 1280x1024


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> All screenies should show a result of 1280x1024



hehehehe good eye


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> hehehehe good eye



 

cuz is it good to break in the cpu when you first get it or is it a BS 

cuz I cant with till I get mine UPS get here around 5-7pm


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> cuz is it good to break in the cpu when you first get it or is it a BS
> 
> cuz I cant with till I get mine UPS get here around 5-7pm



it's actually more about "burning in" which has to do with the TIM, and is only necessary for certain TIMs such as arctic silver 5, what TIM are you going to be using?


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

Mx-2


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

MX-2 Works straight away!  OC that beast, I want to see some results!  I may be in the market for one, not sure yet.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Mx-2



no need to burn in, I just applied mx2 12 days ago, and I monitored temps daily.  They moved up and down based on the ambient, but they never lowered due to the TIM setting


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah been hearing alot wont do over 450 but you know im going to try my best to get more since everythings on water mobo well be max out but not the v-core dont want to kill it


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yeah been hearing alot wont do over 450 but you know im going to try my best to get more since everythings on water mobo well be max out but not the v-core dont want to kill it



i wonder if the quads will suffer from the degredation like the dual 45nm's do???  Whats the multi on that? its 8 right, Id hope you could get more than 450 otta it, otherwise youd prob be better off with a q6600!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> i wonder if the quads will suffer from the degredation like the dual 45nm's do???  Whats the multi on that? its 8 right, Id hope you could get more than 450 otta it, otherwise youd prob be better off with a q6600!!



but not all Q6600 OC the same and I heard there higher vids that been coming out so it just luck if you get a good one but some Q do degradation like the dual 45nm's do I think but heres a thread at XS about it Do you consider your intel 45nm CPU (wolfdale E8x00) to be Degraded


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but not all Q6600 OC the same and I heard there higher vids that been coming out so it just luck if you get a good one but some Q do degradation like the dual 45nm's do I think but heres a thread at XS about it Do you consider your intel 45nm CPU (wolfdale E8x00) to be Degraded



I guess your right, I have only used 3 different q6600's and they have all done 3.6 easy for me.  But in that, one needed 1.62 V to hit it, 1.55 & 1.44.  So i understand where your comin from.  I do think that youll hit 400FSB on the new quad with much less volts than the 6600 took


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I guess your right, I have only used 3 different q6600's and they have all done 3.6 easy for me.  But in that, one needed 1.62 V to hit it, 1.55 & 1.44.  So i understand where your comin from.  I do think that youll hit 400FSB on the new quad with much less volts than the 6600 took



LOL 400 is just 3.2GHz I hope to get 3.6GHz at least for 24/7 and hope to get more to bench  well im out for a bit baby needs a bath and shes got a present for me eww it smells


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I guess your right, I have only used 3 different q6600's and they have all done 3.6 easy for me.  But in that, one needed 1.62 V to hit it, 1.55 & 1.44.  So i understand where your comin from.  I do think that youll hit 400FSB on the new quad with much less volts than the 6600 took



all 4 that i've OC'd personally only needed 1.40 -> 1.425v fpr 3.6GHz. 1.62v would have made me cry...


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 7, 2008)

@paul343  

QUOTE "By the way, good catch on the other 9800GTX that was posted at about the same time.  I thought his overclock settings were too high... I guess the Texture Fillrate gave it away"


i believe i submitted my original benches around the same time as yours, im curious what issues you saw with them regarding clocks and fill rates, your welcome to the original screen shots if you want to analyse them......there quite genuine


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> @paul343
> 
> QUOTE "By the way, good catch on the other 9800GTX that was posted at about the same time.  I thought his overclock settings were too high... I guess the Texture Fillrate gave it away"
> 
> ...



Indeed they are!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe I've read of the QX9650s suffering similar fates with high voltage, however the kentsfields are the toughest cpus I've seen when it comes to high voltage
also to add, don't rely on VID, my current Q66 G0 has a VID of 1.30V and can bench 3DMark06 at 3.8 on air whereas my first Q66 G0 had a VID of ~1.26V and couldn't bench '06 beyond 3.6 on the same air cooler


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I believe I've read of the QX9650s suffering similar fates with high voltage, however the kentsfields are the toughest cpus I've seen when it comes to high voltage
> also to add, don't rely on VID, my current Q66 G0 has a VID of 1.30V and can bench 3DMark06 at 3.8 on air whereas my first Q66 G0 had a VID of ~1.26V and couldn't bench '06 beyond 3.6 on the same air cooler



Same mobo ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Yeah been hearing alot wont do over 450 but you know im going to try my best to get more since everythings on water mobo well be max out but not the v-core dont want to kill it



I cant get stable at 450.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 7, 2008)

what if the res wont go to 1280x1024?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2008)

Snipe343 said:


> what if the res wont go to 1280x1024?



then you're screwed 

You'll need to connect another screen in order to do the test.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

Snipe343 said:


> what if the res wont go to 1280x1024?



Then you are not eligable.  Sorry.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 8, 2008)

awwww, o well guess i just have to wait, all my monitors are old-ish and only have a res of 1024 by 768


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

You should be able to find an old CRT on craigslist or something that will do 1280x1024 really cheap.  I look forward to it man, sorry again.


----------



## paul343 (Apr 8, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> i believe i submitted my original benches around the same time as yours, im curious what issues you saw with them regarding clocks and fill rates, your welcome to the original screen shots if you want to analyse them......there quite genuine



Apologies if I have something wrong, but I saw another 9800GTX that doesn't seem to be on the list... yours is a 9800 correct??  Your (if it was yours and not someone elses) post seemed to get deleted quickly along with a comment of mine complementing whoever on there massive clock and memory timings.  By far the highest I had seen.  I noticed that the Texture Fillrate was less that 50GTexels (I think) and thought it was low in comparision to what my card gives (this number changes for me on GPUZ when I change clockrates) Sooo, when I combined the above, I reasoned that the images were not what they might be.

Anyway, if those were your clocks, NICE! and sorry if this all came out wrong.  If its not you then back to the orignal comment I guess...

Paul


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Add Me Please *







sapphire 3850 256mb stock cooling
also you may remove my score ranked #47 on this card when I used the E2200


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 8, 2008)

also another note, I think it would be nice to have an arrow indicating the top score for each gpu
like this:


> 1, giorgos th. - ATi HD3870X2 @ 878/1098 - 24842 - QX9650 @ 5429.5Mhz - 417.7FSB <--Top 3870X2 score
> 2, CY:G - ATi HD3870X2 @ 900/1098- 19444 - E8400@ 4320.2Mhz - 480FSB
> 3, fitseries3 - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 19064 - Q6600 @ 3789.5Mhz - 421.1FSB
> 4, whilhelm - ATi HD3870X2 @ 825/901 - 16195 - Q6600 @ 3005Mhz - 334FSB
> ...



and so on, but in nice colors and what not


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

*Add me please*

SCORE - 19289

Palit "vanilla" 9600GTs in SLI @ 750/1875/950 
CPU: E8400 @ 4.5GHz FSB 500
RAM - DDR3-1800

Cheers


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Palit "vanilla" 9600GTs in SLI @ 750/1875/950
> CPU: E8400 @ 4.5GHz FSB 500
> RAM - DDR3-1800
> 
> Cheers



  I'll update tonight for sure.  Awesome all around my man!  4.5ghz on your E8400 makes me jealous!


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> also another note, I think it would be nice to have an arrow indicating the top score for each gpu
> like this:
> 
> 
> and so on, but in nice colors and what not



I'll see how easy it is to update.  I was thinking something simple like doing that for quad core, dual core cpu's.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'll see how easy it is to update.  I was thinking something simple like doing that for quad core, dual core cpu's.



it would be simple to do for the current gen cards, there's only ~8-10 of them


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice score Goat.

almost in the top ten almost.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice score Goat.
> 
> almost in the top ten almost.



gonna keep tweaking away tonight since there is nothing to do for a few days as I just had an interview I nailed and will find out if I got it in a few days so I will be up all night tweaking away (on computer )


----------



## strick94u (Apr 8, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> SCORE - 19289
> 
> Palit "vanilla" 9600GTs in SLI @ 750/1875/950
> CPU: E8400 @ 4.5GHz FSB 500
> ...



What was the resolution it was run at we cant see it.Or does that not matter anymore?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

Goat can you re-run that and make sure that we can see the settings?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

strick94u said:


> What was the resolution it was run at we cant see it.Or does that not matter anymore?



I keep it all at defaults - no tweaking LOD or crap like that - tried to upload that one to ORB but kept getting time-outs... will have better next time


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Goat can you re-run that and make sure that we can see the settings?



sorry d - I saw that they wanted lower size pics and I bunched it together to cut down on space...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 8, 2008)

** Update, Add me!*


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6158826


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

one hat was 127 less and using same settings (that didn't time out) 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6153864

will run more tests tonight after a break!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 8, 2008)

That link doesn't work...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea you have to make them public now....sucks

Just another step


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 8, 2008)

*fixed* ---  oh yeah I used the latest whql drivers for the 9*** series on XP


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to do the same dang thing G.

But some will question the results if they can't see the whole SS. Just make sure you place the 3dmark in the right spot before the run. Reason is because as you know you can't move it after your run.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 8, 2008)

well done with the top scores per gpu e, though I think you should add my new score in post 4001, I beat you out for top 3850


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

Eh, I'm too depressed form overclock failure tonight..   I need to play some PVKII to feel better.  Plus I had to ban someone today and that never feels good.:shadedshu  Some prettty damn awesome scores coming though!


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

*Updated.*


----------



## vega22 (Apr 9, 2008)

*add me (sorry dude)*



erocker said:


> *Updated.*



dam and i missed it 

at the risk of being a pita is there any chance you can remove my other 2 scores and just add this one please 






i will have another with my new proc over the next few days


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

*Updated.*

Everyone please read the new posting rules!  Thank you!


----------



## warup89 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Addpls*

i didnt got added the last time, but just to make sure:

score: 17697





q6700 @ 3.6 
RAM @ 886Mhz
GPU @ 800/900 [had to underclock 25hz because of my shitty PSU:shadedshu]


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Please guys, this thead is for posting scores only.  I made a new thead for discussion.  All posts here that aren't scores to be posted with be moved or deleted.  That thread for discussion is here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57308


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2008)

*Update me Plz*

Ive got a new score. I needz updatin. 

Ill break 15k soon. That is my ultimate goal. Im also stoked that I found a new sweet spot for my 8800GT.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

Right, sorry about that...


----------



## strick94u (Apr 11, 2008)

*Update new spare pc*

It's not much but this is a great score considering its a Cheap ecs mother board and a well used GPU look way down on the page and see some of the pc's it beat 




7900GT


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

*Updated.*

Everyone please read the new rules on page #1!  Thank you for posting!  DO NOT POST HERE UNLESS IT"S A SCORE TO BE POSTED!!!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Highest 9600GT!!

I only had this card for 2 weeks, didnt even get to push the system!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's mine 






Highest OC I can get out of this card.  I get 64c under load, do you guys think I could do with better cooling?  Would I get a better OC with a better cooler do you think?  I've already done a 1.1v bios volt mod


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 12, 2008)

Please update my score when you are able:

http://service.futuremark.com/results/showSingleResult.action?resultId=6226498&resultType=14

http://img.techpowerup.org/080412/12 apr 3D06.jpg


umm, anyone else know what o/c my e6550 is capable of?
I haven't hit max yet, but will have to wait 'till I have some free time to go for more.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*post this please*


----------



## g30rg1e (Apr 15, 2008)

*add me please matey *

9800gtx + q6600 17097

when using the q6600 over the e8400 my benchmarks increase by around 1000 points in 3dmark06


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2008)

*UPDATE: Add me please!*

Don't know if I'm allowed to re-submit my score, but I've managed to reach 85th with my new score....





Slight OC on my GFX and a bit of a drop on my CPU.


----------



## revin (Apr 16, 2008)

*New Score, new core!!!!*

Q6700 G0 @ 3Ghz Gainward 7800GS+ 670/1600

Ram FSB is actually only 200FSB due to Asrock 300 2:3 divider


----------



## jkatt12 (Apr 16, 2008)

*add this*

Gigabyte 9800GX2 @ 676/1101 - 14,428 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.8113 mhz- 224 FSB


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

a loose bench... but none the less... a good one...

Q6700 @ 3.8ghz -- 3870x2 @ stock & 3870 @ stock (TRI-FIRE)


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2008)

*Updated.*

Everyone please read the new rules on page #1!  Thank you for posting!  DO NOT POST HERE UNLESS IT"S A SCORE TO BE POSTED!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> I sooo can't read this.  Please use TPU's image hosting because I'm sick of the popups.  Also post a a resolution I can read.  Thanks.



sorry about that. BTW the TPU image hosting didn't work so i used photbucket like i do most of the time... Is this any better?





BTW my card isn't a BFG it is an EVGA
(bios flash)


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 19, 2008)

*Add this*

This is with a single 2900gt, Thanks erocker!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2008)

*Add this one - ignore last one*

well i managed this 






 I dont think i'll get higher without a hard Vmod, which i dont want to do... Really impressed that this thing is owning my GTX.

edit" HOLY CRAP! its the exact same score as crashnburn at the top of this page! can we get equal place? lol


----------



## Bytor (Apr 19, 2008)

UPDATE!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

*Add myself...*






It's getting too warm here to want me to push it further, plus I need to do a couple flashes so I can OC my video cards again, so I'm posting now...


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2008)

Titus said:


> Hi
> There's my new score on 3DM06 : *12255*.
> 
> It has been done with a C2D E6750 @ 3.560 GHz, 2 Gb DDR2 G.Skill PC6400 @ 890 MHz ( 4/4/4/12/2T ) and a XFX 8800GS 384 bios modded @ 720/1000/1728 MHz - 1.15V running 735/1000/1836 MHz under XP Pro SP2 ( home made with Nlite ).



*CPU-Z Needed.*


----------



## Kursah (Apr 20, 2008)

*Kursah's 9600GT First Round*

Well this is my score with my e6300 OC'd and 9600GT OC'd, see sys specs beyond screenies for more info there...not the best score I know, but pretty decent. Not a huge deal as my games run great with all eye candy turned up at 1440x900 res...so I'm pretty happy, 11.8K in 3DM06 is fine by me, and I'll get a higher score when my q6600 shows up next week!


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 20, 2008)

testing my new E8500 with air..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2008)

*Add this please*

First SLi run, just playing to see where I get, 18,603 on two Palit 1GB 8800GT's..........

GPU - 725mhz
Memory - 975mhz
CPU E8200 @ 4.2gig

Hopefully a lot more to come!


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

*Add myself...*


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Here you go,last one was too big to upload...slightly better score
E6850@3.8   HD3870@864/1314


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

Please read the posting rules here people.  If *"Add this"* isn't in the title you score will not be added.  This also isn't a thread for discussion.  Thank you.


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2008)

*Add this*


----------



## HTC (Apr 23, 2008)

Add this one, please:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 24, 2008)

*UPDATE: Can I be added again?*

OK, massive update - my GF gave me my 3850 early as I wouldn't shuddup about how I really wanted it.  Love my GF (and GFX) 

Anyroad... if it's allowed, my new entry.


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 25, 2008)

Well maybey I can get onto the board.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> OK, massive update - my GF gave me my 3850 early as I wouldn't shuddup about how I really wanted it.  Love my GF (and GFX)
> 
> Anyroad... if it's allowed, my new entry.



New updates to the compilation are always welcome!



Grandpa said:


> Well maybey I can get onto the board.



Before I add you, could you please edit your picture to include GPU-Z, and the settings aren't displayed for 3DMark. Also any discussion for this thread should be done here.  It's also stickied in the General Software forum. So, awesome score with the quad core!  Just get the other info I need and I will be happy to add you. This is the easiest format which should be used:


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Add This*

Single card, wayyyyy over volted!!!  Thanks erocker!


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2008)

*Updated.*

Everyone please read the new rules on page #1!  Thank you for posting!  DO NOT POST HERE UNLESS IT"S A SCORE TO BE POSTED!!!  Scores that were not posted either didn't follow the rules, or in one case the GPU-Z shot didn't display the clocks correctly.  Any questions please post in the discussion thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2008)

*add this*

I got missed - wrong GT score was added.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=756447&postcount=4042


----------



## Lu(ky (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I finally made the 21K mark  using my new QX9650 @ 4050GHz same as the Q6600, but with the QX9650 was able to push a bit higher. Planning on a 4.4GHz OC mark to reach for the high score. 
2 x eVGA 9800 GTX SSC @ 831/2350/2098  SLI
3DMARK06 LINK


----------



## Grandpa (Apr 27, 2008)

Well may be I got it right this time. but GPUz shows crosfire disabled. It is 2-MSI 3870X2 cards. set at 855 / 955 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=352935


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

*add this..*

newer..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2008)

Strange, different CPU speeds on CPU-Z and 3D Mark 2006 shown?


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 27, 2008)

*add this*

setfsb M8..


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

*Updated.*
Looks like giorgos has the tri-fecta!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add this*

Crossfire was enabled though GPU-Z says no ... (enabled it via MoBo + Catalyst)






Now you can laugh!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2008)

*add this*





not bad for a 7900GS


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## nflesher87 (May 1, 2008)

*Add Please*


----------



## nflesher87 (May 1, 2008)

*And Also, Thanks!*


----------



## TheGoat Eater (May 1, 2008)

*Add this please*

add this - top ten here I am !


----------



## orion23 (May 2, 2008)

Would you people stop pushing me down the list......Best I can do for now. My old Q6600 could do 3.9ghz easily.
I got a new rig with a new Q6600 and I cannot get it to go past 3.6ghz

IP35 Pro Abit
8800GTS 800 / 2200
Q6600 @ 3.6ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=C9B1DB058CA96B031EF382EF679C0F05


----------



## HTC (May 2, 2008)

*Add this, please*






A short increase, but an increase, non the less!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

*Add this*


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 5, 2008)

*Add This, please!*

20k! Yeah me!
Fresh reinstall of XP made my problems with the E8500 go away. Now to get to work!

Comparo.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

*Add this...*

Well, got the h2o up and running. Still have a little playing around to do tweaking voltage, as I still haven't found my card's OCP limit. This is @ 1.41V under load, with a whopping 43C peak load temp. There's still some headroom in there. lol 

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 900/1053 - 18110 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz - 405FSB 
(Shaders linked at a whopping 2268Mhz  )

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6592803


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2008)

*Add Please*


----------



## Kursah (May 7, 2008)

*Add This Please*

Well, this is my most recent run after vmodding my Palit 9600GT, also first time running since I got my Q6600. My machine plays games I play better than I expected, plus I figured I haven't added my results since my 1950pro around a year ago iirc.

So here goes...I have the highest score in Vantage for a 9600GT (for now), dunno about here...the list is so large lol! But in the end all that really matters for me is the games, but I figured hell I can't run Vantage and NOT see what I can pull off in 3DM06! I could probably push for more, but considering my performance is really more than I need...I don't forsee pushing much further yet...

So here ya go! Thanks!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2008)

*Add This*



Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Hey Solaris17,
> 
> Going Intel sure makes benching fun again, eh?
> 
> Great scores, keep 'em coming!



heck yes!!! this is amazing here is a little jump like 20 pts not really worth even posting but im going to OC my cards more their OV right now so i should be able to get them pretty good


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6611183


----------



## jkatt12 (May 7, 2008)

*add this!*

EVGA 9800GX2 SSC @ 746/1114 - 15242 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.946 Mhz - 226 FSB


----------



## Ekklesis (May 8, 2008)

Here's my PC and this score achieved before the release of Vantage so my "little PC" scored 10k even in the newest benchmark.HA HA HA


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

*add this*


----------



## orion23 (May 11, 2008)

..............


----------



## Grandpa (May 11, 2008)

I did a little playing today, here is my updated score.

Q6700 @ 4.059Ghz allot of v to get there
22824 3DMark06 points
2 - MSI 3870X2 Crossfire


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

Broke 16k... bout time...


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2008)

*Add This*

Thought I would throw myself into the mix here.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2008)

*Updated*


----------



## Kursah (May 12, 2008)

Nice dude, I bet that was a tad bit time consuming! 

Thanks for doing that, and one more question, I seem to be a few spots ahead of ASB whom happens to have the "Highest 9600GT" Tag...I'm a good 1200pts ahead of him, anyway I can snag that tag before someone else comes and destroys my score?


----------



## lima4111 (May 13, 2008)

*Add This Please!*

Hello All Well I Finally Got My Q9650 3.0 Oc To 4.20, And Ran The 3dmark06 Benchmark Program And Using A Single Evga9800gx2 Videocard Scored A 21353.
Using A Asus Striker 2 Formula M/b, Q9650 3.0oc@4.20, Ocz800 4x1024, Evga 9800gx2 Oc@600/680, 1000/1080, 1500/1674 Linked. Fsb@1400, Wd500gb Hd 7200rpm Sata3. THANKS FOR THE OPPERTUNITY TO POST MY NEW SCORE!


----------



## trt740 (May 14, 2008)

*Please post this very fast for a dual core*

what do ya think


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 14, 2008)

*add this*

two for me.

q6600 @ 4.032ghz and 3870x2 at stock






e8500 @ 4.712ghz and 3870x2 at stock


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 14, 2008)

*Add please *

Slightly better than last time:


----------



## orion23 (May 14, 2008)

*Add this please 17,000 Finally!*

My latest attempt...probably the last one since spring is here and temperatures won't help much!

17093

Windows XP SP2
Q6600 @ 3.924 ghz AIR Cooling
8800GTS 512MB 805mhz / 1110mhz / 2020 (Shaders) Thermaltake DuoRB Cooler

Looking @ the results on the 1st page, I see guys running almost the same configuration and sometimes with a lower CPU clock, yet their scores are higher,

Look @ # 8, # 12 and # 14

What else makes a difference with the 3dMark score?

RAID? RAPTOR drives?

RAM timings?

Just curious.....


----------



## dark2099 (May 14, 2008)

*Add this*

Got me some crossfire baby.  Now all I need is a Phenom....here are new scores!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

*Add me*






Gonna do a 3.2ghz run tommorow


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2008)

I don't have full screenshots but:
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=735999
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=6731327


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to lax up a bit in this thread and allow discussion here.  However, if possible try not to post too many screenshots other than what you want to be added to the compilation.  Let's put the fun back in benching!  *Oh and when I do updating, I may move "not-for-posting" screenshots to the discussion thread, so it's easier for all of us to find screenshots in relation to the score on the first page.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

Alright  gonna go set this bad boy to 3.2ghz and run 3dmark in 10 mins. Think I could hit 13k?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2008)

Why just 3.2ghz?  Let's see some real numbers!!!


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

I'm adding in my new crossfire setup:







I'll push them some more this weekend, and once I go liquid cooled next month, I'll be breaking 4GHz with this CPU.

I might give 4G a try on air cooling this weekend, just to see how warm it runs


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

*Add Me*






Bahh a little short of 13k.. well I will start trying for 4ghz when I get an actual cooler cause this is all on intel stock


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'm adding in my new crossfire setup:
> I'll push them some more this weekend, and once I go liquid cooled next month, I'll be breaking 4GHz with this CPU.
> 
> I might give 4G a try on air cooling this weekend, just to see how warm it runs



Strange, at those settings your score should be in the upper 19k close to 20k?


----------



## JC316 (May 16, 2008)

*Add this.*

12,215 Evga 8800GS Superclocked edition.

Orb Link: http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=AF7ECA77F35A0D31513D9035A813BD21


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Strange, at those settings your score should be in the upper 19k close to 20k?



that's what I had figured as well . . . enough so that I had thought perhaps one of the GPUs is running at stock in crossfire while the other is running OCed (odd thought, I know); so, I went ahead and flashed both BIOSes to 851/1250 to eliminate anything unusual, and this is what I ran, also notice how the clocks are scaled back to 837/1251 as compared to what BIOS  is set at - although GPU-Z reads defaults at stock :







some improvement, but not much.

what you didn't see in the first screenie I posted earlier, was by selecting the second GPU in GPU-Z, the reported current clocks at 800/1170 (where if you notice in the screenie it read 850/1250 for the primary GPU).

I though perhaps the BUS was a bit weak, so I bumped the BUS to 450MHz (and had to drop the CPU multi to x8 which equaled 3.6GHz), and I scored very high 17000 instead, similar score as if I was running a BUS of 400 at x9, and running 400 at x8 they run low-mid 17000 . . . 


ya got me, it seems these two cards are scaling with the CPU more than anything else.  Both are running PCIE 2.0.  Both BIOSes are exactly the same, not really sure, man . . .







-edit-

new score, updated my screenie


----------



## dark2099 (May 17, 2008)

Higher clocks on the card.


----------



## JC316 (May 18, 2008)

A little bit quicker. Card is at 730/1075 

http://service.futuremark.com/resultAnalyzer.action?resultId=6759112&resultType=14


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Sigh, i really hope my E8400 comes into.  Ill have the whole night to play with it



Oh you will  I had a E2200 too and upgraded to a E7200 I noticed a massive jump in games on stock speeds.. good luck hitting 4ghz too man should be pretty easy from what ive seen.


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2008)

First run in, not too shabby


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 18, 2008)

Not too shabby at all! Lovin' that 45nm, eh!


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Not too shabby at all! Lovin' that 45nm, eh!



Most definitely, will work on the fine tunings at a later time.  (can bench at 4.4 butt will wait for a later time to do that)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

How are the temps at those speeds with your xigmatek?


----------



## Duxx (May 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How are the temps at those speeds with your xigmatek?



They hit about 56-57, im currently lowering the vcore, see how low i can drop with maintaining stability.  The ambient however when testing this was 80degrees (Fahrenheit)


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 18, 2008)

*Add this, please.*

Newest, latest. Going for 21k soon...

Comparo.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 19, 2008)

*Add/update This*





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6775120


----------



## dark2099 (May 19, 2008)

Switched to Vista 64.  New score.


----------



## Focus182 (May 19, 2008)

all specs, clocks and settings are in the screenshot .. btw im using a XpertVision 8600GTS





~Focus


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2008)

first run with mildly OCed q9450 on air with 3870x2 at stock and DDR3 1600mhz by crucial. (voltage is off...this board sucks)


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2008)

Focus182 said:


> all specs, clocks and settings are in the screenshot .. btw im using a XpertVision 8600GTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That CPU is killin u man


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> first run with mildly OCed q9450 on air with 3870x2 at stock and DDR3 1600mhz by crucial. (voltage is off...this board sucks)



What's up with your fillrates? They look awful low for a 3870x2


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> What's up with your fillrates? They look awful low for a 3870x2



it's just the driver under clocking the card in 2d mode. all the x2's are like that.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 20, 2008)

Ah, gotcha!


----------



## imperialreign (May 20, 2008)

new score here:


----------



## Focus182 (May 20, 2008)

Duxx said:


> That CPU is killin u man



na its not .. i hardly got a bottleneck with my amd sempron 3400 1.8Ghz single core and this is way better .. i get no bottleneck now .. but in 3dmark06 it lets me down a bit .. if i had processors like most people have i would get a higer cpu score and then get way over 7k probly .. but i only get 2000 cpu score =( *sigh*

but its still 100% awsome for gaming.

~Focus


----------



## CrackerJack (May 20, 2008)

Focus182 said:


> na its not .. i hardly got a bottleneck with my amd sempron 3400 1.8Ghz single core and this is way better .. i get no bottleneck now .. but in 3dmark06 it lets me down a bit .. if i had processors like most people have i would get a higer cpu score and then get way over 7k probly .. but i only get 2000 cpu score =( *sigh*
> 
> but its still 100% awsome for gaming.
> 
> ~Focus



it's not bottlenecking you that bad. try 3ghz on the cpu, that will help alot. that should give about ~2300


----------



## Focus182 (May 20, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> it's not bottlenecking you that bad. try 3ghz on the cpu, that will help alot. that should give about ~2300



its not bottlenecking me at all in games  but in 3dmark06 it is .. and no i cant oc my processor =( no program will let me oc .. ive got a crapy m2v motherboard .. doesnt like to do anything .. takes me 6 or more restarts  just to come on the pc .. dam thing gets stuck at the motherboard logo bit -_-

~Focus


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

*add this*

Forgot to open cpu-z and gpu-z. 
CPU is still the same. 3.2Ghz
GPU-Z Crossfire 2900gt 830/1150


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 21, 2008)

*Add this!*


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 21, 2008)

Man, you two are going toe-to-toe here!

anyone remember these lines: "Uppercut, Right Hook, Body blow.....Knock him out!"


No cookie involved, just for nostalgia...


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Got the CPU a tad higher. new score, man I can't wait till I get a decient board and can go Crossfire again.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

dark2099: is that card oc any? i don't know 3k series clocks

OzzmanFloyd120: how in the hell is my score higher than yours?


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

*New land speed record post it baby*

here it is I think my cpu is bottle necking my video card.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

Lol, trt!  Ok everyone, my computer is stable again (I hope), so let the updating commence!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

trt, it's your card that's bottlenecking. low sm2 score, and of coarse no sm3 score


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> trt, it's your card that's bottlenecking. low sm2 score, and of coarse no sm3 score



Do you really think so?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Do you really think so?



yeah


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> trt, it's your card that's bottlenecking. low sm2 score, and of coarse no sm3 score



I take it you missed the sarcasm? lol


----------



## dark2099 (May 25, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dark2099: is that card oc any? i don't know 3k series clocks
> 
> OzzmanFloyd120: how in the hell is my score higher than yours?



Yes CrackerJack, the card is OCed, core is 891 vs 800 stock mem is 1305 vs 1170 stock.  Single card too.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I take it you missed the sarcasm? lol



i got it


----------



## dark2099 (May 25, 2008)

*Add This*

Back to crossfire (only 16, 4x though ), got the CPU a little higher.


----------



## xu^ (May 25, 2008)

*Update*

Updated from old score.

EVGA 9800GTX @800/2000/1200
Q6600@3.2ghz


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Found what seems to be my highest stable OC on the CPU.  Final run till I either get my cpu higher or a rebuild probably.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Think I might have found the max OC in the CPU for now, most likely limited by my ram.  Anyway, here is the latest score.  And yes I lied in my previous post on max OC.


----------



## Laurijan (May 27, 2008)

Finally i send results for my Inno3D 8800GT OC Editition (650/1900) with an OC of 3GHz on my Q6600 
PS. Speed step is the reason why only 2000MHz are show in CPU-Z


----------



## trt740 (May 27, 2008)

*erocker you missed this one*



trt740 said:


> what do ya think



this was with my 9800gtx


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2008)

I want to see more AGP scores.


----------



## Wile E (May 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want to see more AGP scores.



Buy more AGP cards.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2008)

Sorry guys, my computer is running great, however Age of Conan has gotten the better of me.  For the record, I did try to update once, but in the middle of editing in Wordpad, my computer crashed giving me quite the heavy heart.  All has been fixed.  Tonight!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> this was with my 9800gtx



trt740,

Seems like a LOT of volts for 4.57GHz on the X3110/E8400, don't ya think? Nice FSB speed though!


----------



## trt740 (May 27, 2008)

*post this please 3870x2 I think that makes me 3rd*



Dr. Spankenstein said:


> trt740,
> 
> Seems like a LOT of volts for 4.57GHz on the X3110/E8400, don't ya think? Nice FSB speed though!



thats only for benching and it doesn't need that much I just don't feel like fooling with it. My gpu clock is 878 core/955mem not sure how to link it yet so it shows in gpuz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I want to see more AGP scores.



if you send me an AGP card i would be happy to put it in my P4 rig and get you the scores...


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

Ugh!  I'm having problems pasting into wordpad for some reason.  With XP, when I paste the list into wordpad, it would do one score per line.  Now when I do it with Vista, one score takes up two to three lines in wordpad.  I can't seem to set the page up in wordpad to display it correctly either.  What gives?


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

Is word wrap enabled?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

Aye!  Thanks.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

As I'm updating here, I notice many people not putting *"Add This"* in thier titles.  Please do so or your score will not be updated.  I just don't have the time to sit and guess what needs to be added.  Plus, just the title in bold helps as a visual marker for myself.


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

*Add Dis*


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

It doesn't say *"Add This"*!  Just kiddin...


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

so . . . we gotta be all specific now, huh?

No room for syntax errors?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> so . . . we gotta be all specific now, huh?
> 
> No room for syntax errors?



LMAO .....

Nice score imperial.


----------



## dark2099 (May 28, 2008)

Damn you people make me want to get a E7200 instead of new ram and see what kind of boost that could give me.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

**Updated* 
*If you were missed, repost and be sure to have "Add This" in your title, your score, CPU-Z screenshot and a GPU-Z screenshot.*


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe I'm number 4 on the nVidia single card list with a lowly ol' 8800GT. Where are all the GX2 owners to blow me away?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

Bah, I made an error... have to renumber the ati single card list from the top..

*All better.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

Woo #61  Im gonna be even higher up when I get my xigmatek! I also have the highest(and only) E7200 score


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

I'm benchmark depressed right now...  I need a processor that doesn't suck.  Not that mines awful, I just need something really nice.  I wish Intel would just launch the Q9650 already, I mean C'mon!  They're talking a whole new socket coming up and they can't even launch the current stuff.  I grow impatient.  Do they think the economy is going to get any better or something?


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm benchmark depressed right now...  I need a processor that doesn't suck.  Not that mines awful, I just need something really nice.  I wish Intel would just launch the Q9650 already, I mean C'mon!  They're talking a whole new socket coming up and they can't even launch the current stuff.  I grow impatient.  Do they think the economy is going to get any better or something?



Sadly, I have the QX9650, but I find myself craving the 9770. If not that, then at least an LN2 pot, and a cheap supply of LN2 to go with it.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

I just want a quad-core that I can run at 3.8ghz + 24/7 with low thermal output and is efficient with voltage.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I just want a quad-core that I can run at 3.8ghz + 24/7 with low thermal output and is efficient with voltage.



The Q9770 probably could do that. Idk about low thermal output tho lol


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The Q9770 probably could do that. Idk about low thermal output tho lol



9650 does it easily as well. Mine does 4GHz on 1.4V.

With the extra cache, the 45nm quads generate roughly the same amount of heat as their 65nm counterparts for the same voltages, with a slight edge going to the 45s.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 9650 does it easily as well. Mine does 4GHz on 1.4V.
> 
> With the extra cache, the 45nm quads generate roughly the same amount of heat as their 65nm counterparts for the same voltages, with a slight edge going to the 45s.



If the QX's were $500-600 bucks, I would get one.  The Q9650 is supposed to launch around that price, and the x10 multi is all I need.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> If the QX's were $500-600 bucks, I would get one.  The Q9650 is supposed to launch around that price, and the x10 multi is all I need.



Yeah. i use the 10x multi for 4GHz.


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm benchmark depressed right now...  I need a processor that doesn't suck.  Not that mines awful, I just need something really nice.  I wish Intel would just launch the Q9650 already, I mean C'mon!  They're talking a whole new socket coming up and they can't even launch the current stuff.  I grow impatient.  Do they think the economy is going to get any better or something?



kinda in the same boat - just gotta wait another month so I can go liquid cooled.  Little frustrating knowing I can push this 6600 a lot further, but am being hampered by temp . . . I've manage 3.8 stable, and can achieve a stable BUS required for 4G, but when I'm pushing 88C core temps at 3.8 . . . I might be crazy, but I'm not insane 


BTW, erocker - my cards are VisionTek, not HIS


----------



## farlex85 (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> If the QX's were $500-600 bucks, I would get one.  The Q9650 is supposed to launch around that price, and the x10 multi is all I need.



q9650 is supposed to be around soon for that price, w/ a 9 multi. The q9550/x3360 is around $550, and could get up to 4.0ghz I bet on air. Its got an 8.5 multi, so voltages would still be kinda high, but it could be done.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> q9650 is supposed to be around soon for that price, w/ a 9 multi. The q9550/x3360 is around $550, and could get up to 4.0ghz I bet on air. Its got an 8.5 multi, so voltages would still be kinda high, but it could be done.



Hmmm... You are correct, and I've been thinking it's x10.  I may start thinking about an E8600 then...


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hmmm... You are correct, and I've been thinking it's x10.  I may start thinking about an E8600 then...


What, your board won't do 445 fsb for 4GHz?


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2008)

Yes, but with my RAM my NB gets rather warm and requires a lot of voltage.  It would be fine for 3.8ghz though, and benching at 4ghz would be fine.  The E8600 will be half the price though, and I have a couple 4870's I need to buy.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, but with my RAM my NB gets rather warm and requires a lot of voltage.  It would be fine for 3.8ghz though, and benching at 4ghz would be fine.  The E8600 will be half the price though, and I have a couple 4870's I need to buy.



You actually pay attention to your NB temps? I don't. lol. As long as it's stable, I don't care.


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You actually pay attention to your NB temps? I don't. lol. As long as it's stable, I don't care.



that's the sign of a true, veteran OCer right there  - if it's stable, it must be within spec


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> that's the sign of a true, veteran OCer right there  - if it's stable, it must be within spec



To me, it's perfectly in spec until it either crashes, or little puffs of smoke roll up out of it. lol.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

So... what are "safe" NB temps?  I just have a stick of memory that sits awfully close to the NB, that's what I'm really worried about as my memory is not replacable anymore.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> So... what are "safe" NB temps?  I just have a stick of memory that sits awfully close to the NB, that's what I'm really worried about as my memory is not replacable anymore.



Just put a fan on the ram, and screw the NB. It's fine until it's unstable. lol.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

You know... You're right!  If this NB can run at 70c and be stable... I'm all for it.  They don't call it the Maximus for nothing!  Even if it does decide to burn a hole in my case, I'll just go on a "Rampage"!  Oh the puns!  Lord help me!  :S


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> You know... You're right!  If this NB can run at 70c and be stable... I'm all for it.  They don't call it the Maximus for nothing!  Even if it does decide to burn a hole in my case, I'll just go on a "Rampage"!  Oh the puns!  Lord help me!  :S



lol. You could always test it yourself. Keep all your settings where they are, but keep raising the NB voltage until it starts to get unstable a little, make note of the temps where it starts to flake out, and you'll have your baseline.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

Lol, sorry I'm not going to just blatantly abuse my poor MB!  I like the pretty lights!  I'm currently at 400FSB, 1.55V(real), and my NB temp idles around 41c at 72F ambient.  The four sticks of RAM just seem to feed off of my NB.  I'm thinking about cutting the last two rows of fins off of the NB heatsink that are closest to the memory to keep that hot hunk of metal away from my precious axeram.  Oh, are the Corsair Memroy fan kits any good?


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, sorry I'm not going to just blatantly abuse my poor MB!  I like the pretty lights!  I'm currently at 400FSB, 1.55V(real), and my NB temp idles around 41c at 72F ambient.  The four sticks of RAM just seem to feed off of my NB.  I'm thinking about cutting the last two rows of fins off of the NB heatsink that are closest to the memory to keep that hot hunk of metal away from my precious axeram.  Oh, are the Corsair Memroy fan kits any good?



With ram this tall, I wouldn't bother trying a standard ram cooler like that. I use an Antec Spot Cool. Works like a charm.

And not gonna blatantly abuse your poor mobo? And here I thought you actually had a pair.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

You should see me blow up engines and transmissions in automobiles!  I just finished putting the third transmission in my Grand Cherokee. It also has a 5.9L engine swap.. well more like the old engine was beaten to death and I wanted something faster.  Actually, if I had some kind of max. temp. numbers for the NB, I would deffinitely try it.  Most do it to thier processors all the time.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> You should see me blow up engines and transmissions in automobiles!  I just finished putting the third transmission in my Grand Cherokee. It also has a 5.9L engine swap.. well more like the old engine was beaten to death and I wanted something faster.  Actually, if I had some kind of max. temp. numbers for the NB, I would deffinitely try it.  Most do it to thier processors all the time.



I'm also quite adept at blowing up cars. lol. I treat them about the same as I treat my computers. lol. That poor turbo-charged Celica never stood a chance. lol.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Celica QUOTE]
> 
> see that right there was your first mistake lol
> 
> and I rarely pay attention to nb temps, only when I run into stability issues on cpu clocks which i know are stable do I check the nb. and even then it's extermely rare that i find it overheating. (only when watercooling in a low flow case has it ever been high) I say if it's stable and the cpu temps are fine, it's safe.


----------



## imperialreign (May 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, sorry I'm not going to just blatantly abuse my poor MB!  I like the pretty lights!  I'm currently at 400FSB, 1.55V(real), and my NB temp idles around 41c at 72F ambient.  The four sticks of RAM just seem to feed off of my NB.  I'm thinking about cutting the last two rows of fins off of the NB heatsink that are closest to the memory to keep that hot hunk of metal away from my precious axeram.  Oh, are the Corsair Memroy fan kits any good?



Well, when your mobo retails above the $300 mark, then I can understand wanting to be a bit more laid back with it  

But, you've got an ASUS - abuse the damn thing already!  Get your money's worth!


As to the DRAM fan kits, I haven't heard much about Corsair's - but the OCZ XTC DRAM cooler I've heard works really well, and doesn't limit the number of slots you can use.

You might have a fitment issue with tall DRAM passive coolers, though


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

Heres mine!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 30, 2008)

*add this*

Cpu- Stock
Gpu's- Slighty OC


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

*Add This*

Picked up a E7200 and swapped out the DDR 667 for 800, only 2GB though for now.  WHEE!!!


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Picked up a E7200 and swapped out the DDR 667 for 800, only 2GB though for now.  WHEE!!!



you need to get that cpu to 4.0ghzbut very good score plenty for gaming


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6687940

my terrible score

AX2 5000BE @ 3.35ghz
2x ATi HD3850 256mn @ 700/900


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

trt740 said:


> you need to get that cpu to 4.0ghzbut very good score plenty for gaming



It seemingly doesn't like anything of 460x8.  Even with all my voltages (accept the ram and cpu) maxed.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6687940
> 
> my terrible score
> 
> ...



only 10,782 how that with x2 3850's


----------



## ShadowFold (May 30, 2008)

I got 11k with a single 3850 and a 3.2ghz E2200! You should be scoring alot higher..


----------



## CrackerJack (May 30, 2008)

yeah i got 11,800 something with 5000+ 3.2Ghz and crossfire 2900gt


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2008)

i think my cards throttled cause my PSU couldn't give them the right volts

and remember these are 256mb cards not 512mb


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> and remember these are 256mb cards not 512mb



That doesn't matter in 06 on default settings. It's optimized for 256MB cards.


----------



## cdawall (May 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That doesn't matter in 06 on default settings. It's optimized for 256MB cards.



meh i will run it again this afternoon i should get alot better....higher clocks and newer drivers


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Broke 16K, wewt.


----------



## trt740 (May 31, 2008)

*nice job*



dark2099 said:


> Broke 16K, wewt.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Got the CPU to 4GHz stable enough to run 3dmark, have a set of Corsaid Dominator's 1066 in the PC, but they haven't helped getting it any higher, think its the board limiting me.  Anyway here is my score.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got my 3870x2.  Tossed it in and did a preliminary run.

Sapphire 3870x2 with EK Full Cover Block @ stock clocks.  CPU under water @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Just got my 3870x2.  Tossed it in and did a preliminary run.
> 
> Sapphire 3870x2 with EK Full Cover Block @ stock clocks.  CPU under water @ 4.5GHz.



I am so jealous, amazing score man, I wonder what it could be with a 3870 set up too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure you guys will see that once I get my hands on a Maximus Formula or DDR3 board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice run DD!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2008)

Preliminary OC on the 3870x2 to 904x1008.  No, I have not volt modded this card


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Soooo close to 20k. I wanna see you break it!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 3, 2008)

He probably will, he has gotten that CPU up to 4.7GHz, so there is a small boost, plus voltmoding?  Has it in his back pocket.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

DD- have you bios volt mod the cards any?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 3, 2008)

DD,

Glad to see you were able to kick those voltages down on your Wolfdale...

Ya gotta beat me with that 3870X2, or GTFO!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Add Me*

not too shabby. effing q9450 at max oc though :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice score man!  Is that with one 3870x2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nice score man!  Is that with one 3870x2?



yes. dual card soon. and i need to oc the x2's better.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you ever find out how to overclock the x2's better? See if any info here will help.  Scroll down to where it says *3/31/08 Update!*
http://www.xcpus.com/forums/graphic-articles/11566-overclocking-hd3870x2.html#post165255  You've probablly been there done that by now though.  I've gotta get my hands on a new processor soon to go with my new 4870's...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

oh.... did i mention this is ddr3 setup?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, drivers for those cards sure are getting better!  I wish I would of gotten one at some point.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

Bleehh... I cant get anymore than 12000 now.. idk whats wrong..


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Man, drivers for those cards sure are getting better!  I wish I would of gotten one at some point.



no kidding!
im just hoping the 4800's drivers will be better upon launch then the 3800's


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Since they just delayed official launch to the 23rd, yeah, I hope the drivers are decent.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

ive got my fingers crossed and my money saved!


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Me too, and I'm under budget so I'm buying myself a new HDD as we speak!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

So are we back to BSing in this thread again?

Cool with me....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

damulta.... any idea on how to get my q9450 past 3.7ghz? its like a dead wall for me.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damulta.... any idea on how to get my q9450 past 3.7ghz? its like a dead wall for me.



How many NB volts are you running? And are you sure you need that many cpu volts for 3.7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> How many NB volts are you running? And are you sure you need that many cpu volts for 3.7?



nb is at 1.71v

IDK what voltage the cpu NEEDS to run at 3.7ghz. it runs at 1.3875v and boots but wont bench until 1.5v i did get 3.5 to bench at 1.55v core. that's really high for 45nm though. im using TEC so cooling in NOT a problem. the pll is set to 1.8 at the moment. i have read that it needs to be high on the 45nm chips. 

3.7ghz @9450
vcore - 1.55v
ram - 1.82v
pll - 1.8v
nb - 1.71v
cpu term - 1.48v
cpu gtl - .63x
nb gtl - .67x
sb - 1.2v
loadline calib - enabled

ram timings
7-7-7-20-1t 1480mhz


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nb is at 1.71v
> 
> IDK what voltage the cpu NEEDS to run at 3.7ghz. it runs at 1.3875v and boots but wont bench until 1.5v i did get 3.5 to bench at 1.55v core. that's really high for 45nm though. im using TEC so cooling in NOT a problem. the pll is set to 1.8 at the moment. i have read that it needs to be high on the 45nm chips.
> 
> ...


I haven't had to take my pll above 1.7 yet. Try dialing that back, and bump your cpu gtl up one notch.

AS for your NB, I don't think you should need 1.71V. Perhaps knock ram down a divider? It should make the NB more stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

um... NO... this ram is sick as F(*&~!

this is a P5E3 DLX here with 2gig's of crucial ballistix 1600mhz ddr3.

i have tried lower ram speeds and higher ram speeds as well as different timmings for each clockspeed.

as for the NB... i've tried lower volts and it wont post at all. just changing that one setting causes it to not post. 

pll i will mess with some more. 

thanks.


----------



## lima4111 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Please Post...Thank You!*

HELLO ALL WELL I FINALLY GOT MY Q9650 TO COMPLETE THE 3DMARK06 AND I'M SURPRISED ! THE CPU WAS ONLY OC TO 4200.9 WHICH IS THE SAME AS I HAD FOR A LOWER SCORE. WELL HERE ARE MY LATEST SETTINGS. USING AN ASUS STRIKER 2 FORMULA MB, THE 9650, 4 GIG OF OCZ 800 GOLD MEM. A EVGE 9800GX2 CARD, ONE WD 500 GIG HD. SATA2 COOLING THE CPU USING THE GIGABYTE GALAXY 2 LIQUID FOR THE CPU ONLY. 
MULTIPLYER TO11.5
FSB TO 1465,1461 ACTUAL
MEM RATIO WAS SET TO SYNC,AND LINKED. MEMORY TO 877
VOLTAGE SETTINGS AS FOLLOWS:
CPU TO 1.5250V
MEMORY TO 2.20V
CPU GTL_REF TO +30MV
NB GTL_REF TO +40MV
CPU PLL TO 1.60V
CPU VTT TO 1.40V
1.2HT SET TO AUTO
BRIDGE CORE SET TO AUTO
NB VOLTS SET TO AUTO
SB VOLTS SET TO AUTO MEMORY TIMMING SET TO AUTO.
CPU SPEED WAS 4200.9
VIDEO SETTINGS AS FOLLOWS
GPU CLOCK SET TO 700
MEMORY CLOCK SET TO 1080
SHADER WAS LINKED AND SET TO 1750
THESE SETTINGS GOT ME A 
NEW HIGH SCORE FOR ME 22055 FOR 3DMARK06!!!!!



WILL ADD THE CONFRIMATION AS SOON AS TPU FIXES THE ATTACHMENTS PROBLEM!

THANKS AGAIN FOR SHARING THIS SPACE FOR SCORES!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL!

What's with all the capitals?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damulta.... any idea on how to get my q9450 past 3.7ghz? its like a dead wall for me.



More and more voltage


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> More and more voltage



im thinking 2v should do the trick


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> im thinking 2v should do the trick



cdawall, you're going to be held responsible for when he hears a big POP and his machine never boots again


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> cdawall, you're going to be held responsible for when he hears a big POP and his machine never boots again



hey i have pushed 2v through 2 cpus so far with no ill effects just cause they were 130nm hehe


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

Try doing that with a 45nm on water or air...I would be willing to wager something might go horribly wrong


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Try doing that with a 45nm on water or air...I would be willing to wager something might go horribly wrong



pssht sissy you also the one who wouldn't push 2.8v through DDR2


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I tried booting my E7200 with 1.7v through it, just once though, then I reset it when it didn't boot.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I think I tried booting my E7200 with 1.7v through it, just once though, then I reset it when it didn't boot.



Just curious, but what speed were you trying for? I have hit 4.3 on 1.475V with mine.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> um... NO... this ram is sick as F(*&~!
> 
> this is a P5E3 DLX here with 2gig's of crucial ballistix 1600mhz ddr3.
> 
> ...



might be the mobo or cpu ive seen on XS on this $150 Asus mobo G35 get them to 4GHz im stuck at 3840Mhz at 1.65v  for benching


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2008)

it seems to be a fsb wall. it's stable as hell at 472mhz fsb but wont post at 473. i've tried higher and nothing works. i've had the chip on 5 different boards now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you tried to skip a few fit?

Like 485


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Have you tried to skip a few fit?
> 
> Like 485



yep. tried every number form 472 to 520 and nothing works.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yep. tried every number form 472 to 520 and nothing works.



this may have already been tried, but i noticed you can shove FSB walls around messing with GTL voltages, FSB straps and memory dividers.

Randomly poking those has got me some FSB holes patched on a few boards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2008)

nah... this aint a hole. and i've tried a TON of different settings. the chip is up for sale now. ima get a qx9650 or qx9770.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bored so fiddling with the CPU, hopefully will hit about 17.5k with the E7200 then I get to play with a E8500 and DFI LP DK X48 next week.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Add Me!*

personal best here...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice fit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Add me:*

Well, just oc'd the baby, and now benching! Stock on the 9800gx2...

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7047344

and SS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Cold storm. Are you able to turn off SLi? If so wonder what you get with 1 gpu enabled (SLi disabled)? Also, i thought you would be trying to push that quad a little more. Drop the multi and up the FSB, Yeaaa boii!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, just oc'd the baby, and now benching! Stock on the 9800gx2...
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7047344
> 
> and SS



Come on buddy, crank that system up. I scored 81pts less than that with half the video card. You can do it!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2008)

i cant tell you much about this kit until the review is done but it's one HELL of an overclocker. it helps get better scores!

this is a 2x1gig kit of 1600mhz ddr3..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Come on buddy, crank that system up. I scored 81pts less than that with half the video card. You can do it!!!!!



I'll be doing the video card probably come Sunday. Just getting 3.5 stable and seeing all the head room! Max board FTW! 


@JR, I'll do that for you in a bit.. I can go single or duel processor.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i cant tell you much about this kit until the review is done but it's one HELL of an overclocker. it helps get better scores!
> 
> this is a 2x1gig kit of 1600mhz ddr3..



2ghz ram...omfg!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7061111


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

at first i thought that score was poor... then i saw the celeron. thats incredible for such a budget build


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7061111



Bro!!!!! I love it! Now I just can't wait for that Vantage one!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

@Mussels

Don't worry so far it has very little effect on gaming.

@Cold Storm

Thanks man. I will be doing a Vantage run here in a few moments.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Mussels
> 
> Don't worry so far it has very little effect on gaming.
> 
> ...



no im actually just outright impressed. I thought your score was a little slow (in comparison to my rig, for example) but a celeron vs a Q6600 (OC'd) and you got it that close... seriously, you've done well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7061111



 to you!  Now do you realize why I pushed you so hard to get a frickin 3870?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

*Add me*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>





Thats pretty nice man! How are you liking that Palit card!?!?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Its the best thing ive ever had! Those are stock volts too, I hear thats pretty high(core clock atleast ). I really wanna break 14k but that seems kinda hard.. I dont want to volt mod my card and I have to wait to get some 1066 ram to get my cpu higher. What else could I go for under 100$ that could get my score higher?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its the best thing ive ever had! Those are stock volts too, I hear thats pretty high(core clock atleast ). I really wanna break 14k but that seems kinda hard.. I dont want to volt mod my card and I have to wait to get some 1066 ram to get my cpu higher. What else could I go for under 100$ that could get my score higher?



Nah, you can grab some nice little Tracers or G skill ram for under $100 that can help you clock that beast!!!!


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2008)

@ ShadowFold

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62516


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh dam.. I hope thats still there on Friday.. I might get that instead of a psu..


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2008)

well got some bad news it needs to be Postmarked by 07/15/08 but im sure they'll have another one


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 12, 2008)

*New Score*

*12793 - BFG 8800GT @ 742/1040 - E2140 @ 3.34Ghz*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2008)

here's the difference between xp CFX and vista CFX. vista driver seems to be more mature at this time.

XP






Vista


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

@jr nice upgrade. damn we are going to have about the same rigs again. I think i am going to a 3870 or a 8800GT. I have a feeling we are going to be a good comp. for each other. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I decided to ditch my plans of a new motherboard. I am lookin' into a new cpu next but that wont happen for a little while. 


PS: My e1200 @ my 24/7 clocks are about as fast as cdawall's 5KBE max  Don't tell him I said that though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I decided to ditch my plans of a new motherboard. I am lookin' into a new cpu next but that wont happen for a little while.
> 
> 
> PS: My e1200 @ my 24/7 clocks are about as fast as cdawall's 5KBE max  Don't tell him I said that though.



i've got a e6750 and a e7200 you may want.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I decided to ditch my plans of a new motherboard. I am lookin' into a new cpu next but that wont happen for a little while.
> 
> 
> PS: My e1200 @ my 24/7 clocks are about as fast as cdawall's 5KBE max  Don't tell him I said that though.



don't rub it in JR me and cdawall have 5KBE but its all good. good luck on the CPU. 
what would be better a 3870 512mb or a 8800GT 512mb


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've got a e6750 and a e7200 you may want.



Thanks but no thanks will have to pass. Max fsb attainable on my board is about 385. e6750 has too high of a stock fsb and e7200 isn't supported by my board.

@pos LOL 

That's a toughy. I know I am going to get gouged for this, the HD3870 for IQ.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

385 x 9.5 = 3.6ghz  are you sure its not 100% incompatible? Or does ABIT not update their older boards?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty sure incompatible. last time I checked someone tried an e8500 with most recent beta and it didnt have the half multi, instead of 9.5 it had 9.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks but no thanks will have to pass. Max fsb attainable on my board is about 385. e6750 has too high of a stock fsb and e7200 isn't supported by my board.
> 
> @pos LOL
> 
> That's a toughy. I know I am going to get gouged for this, the HD3870 for IQ.



thanks but i am still not too sure what i want to get. I think the 8800GT is a little faster then the 3870 even with both overclocked.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out the main post and see what similar CPU's with each card run.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

@dark i have already done that and it looks like they both are about the same just depends on how high they got the cards to clock


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't rub it in JR me and cdawall have 5KBE but its all good. good luck on the CPU.
> what would be better a 3870 512mb or a 8800GT 512mb



my vote goes for the 8800GT. they're close in most aspects, but if you check wizzards reviews the 8800GT has a lot more 'performance per watt' (runs colder, uses less power) - that makes it easier to cool and OC.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks. I think i am going to open a thread for it so i can see what more people think.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @jr nice upgrade. damn we are going to have about the same rigs again. I think i am going to a 3870 or a 8800GT. I have a feeling we are going to be a good comp. for each other. lol



It all depends on what your looking at doing.. Mussles is right on the card being cooler and so forth. In some ways the 3870 is better in the whole Opengl way of life... But, I'd go with a G92 8800gt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a benchmark freak the higher i can get for the hardware that i have the better.I mostly run benchmarks and game.case temps have always been low and hasn't been a problem so temps aren't a problem but the ammount of power used maybe a little more of a problem because i am going to be running a 500w PSU


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am a benchmark freak the higher i can get for the hardware that i have the better.I mostly run benchmarks and game.case temps have always been low and hasn't been a problem so temps aren't a problem but the ammount of power used maybe a little more of a problem because i am going to be running a 500w PSU



Well, because of the watts that are happening with the two cards. I believe its better to go with 8800gt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, because of the watts that are happening with the two cards. I believe its better to go with 8800gt.


opened a new thread to talk about it so lets get over there and not talk about it here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62728


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 13, 2008)

Well the dishwasher 8800GT cards are running.

I broke a chip off of one, and it will not read in a 16x slot for some f up reason......

Downloading 3dmark. I SWEAR I THOUGHT I HAD KILLED THEM.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well the dishwasher 8800GT cards are running.
> 
> I broke a chip off of one, and it will not read in a 16x slot for some f up reason......
> 
> Downloading 3dmark. I SWEAR I THOUGHT I HAD KILLED THEM.



using a piece of paper you can cover some of hte pins on the card and force it to 8x/4x mode. I've done it recently with a board that only worked in 1x on auto detect.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 13, 2008)

I got it to work in the 8x slot

Before 1 card was black screening, and the other card looked like an arcade machine starting up.....

I'm about to loop 36mark and see what she does.......Water cooling and phase next week.....I HOPE. I want to take my SLi top score back at HWBOT before I move on to new and better things.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I got it to work in the 8x slot
> 
> Before 1 card was black screening, and the other card looked like an arcade machine starting up.....
> 
> I'm about to loop 36mark and see what she does.......Water cooling and phase next week.....I HOPE. I want to take my SLi top score back at HWBOT before I move on to new and better things.



dont rule out my paper mod 

you can just put paper over the pins, tape it on and then sell the card off cheap or use it as a spare. 8x is still enough for an 8800GT


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 8x is still enough for an 8800GT


Especially on a PCIe 2.0 board. It's basically the same as 16X PCIe 1.1 anyway.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 14, 2008)

While i'm still learning to overclock good an Intel ... i'm adding a screenshot of a run of 3DMark06 @ 24/7 setup ... i've been able to bench at 4.41 in ScienceMark but it required so high voltages i won't apply again till i control my MoBo @ all, been trying to 3DMark06 at 4.32 with 1.47 but didn't worked ... so before placing the "Add this please" as the title i'll try to investigate more why is this happening and try to hit a better score than this:







Though i think it's not bad at all for just 2 x HD 2600 Pro's i think i can improve it a lil bit


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW!!!!!

Nice score SirKeldon!! Beautiful.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## overclocker (Jun 14, 2008)

i got 4k with my settup. and i think its pretty good for a laptop.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah overclocker, that's a kick-ass score for a laptop ... of course your laptop is also kick-ass  

I was getting 4k with just a HD2600 Pro in the 6400+ @ 3,54Ghz so keep that beast man, it's a nice one!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2008)

overclocker said:


> i got 4k with my settup. and i think its pretty good for a laptop.



did you see the new one has a 8800m 512mb in it


----------



## overclocker (Jun 14, 2008)

yea i didnt want that one its like $1000.00 more lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2008)

overclocker said:


> yea i didnt want that one its like $1000.00 more lol



i think its like $1300 hehe i don't blame you
though its alot cheaper that th $2000 for the toshiba with dual 8600m's in it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 14, 2008)

Still try to get 13k. I guess i'll have to wait till, Gigabyte comes out with DS5 bios for the 9850's 
Crossfire





Single- Sorry i didn't know i had the clocks covered. But there the same as the Crossfire, no change.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi guys/girls here's the highest score I can get without artifacts  Getting a q6600 soon and will post benchies of that  maybe another 88GT while they are cheap


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks pretty good man! Can't wait to see that bad boy with a q66! Then if you got another 88, that would be cream!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 15, 2008)

modded GX2..this is with 1.3Vgpu and air cooling.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It looks pretty good man! Can't wait to see that bad boy with a q66! Then if you got another 88, that would be cream!



the 88 is passivly cooled too


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> the 88 is passivly cooled too



Sweet! Gotta love it!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet! Gotta love it!



Do you know a good water cooling block for a q66


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm really liking the new D-tek Fusion v2 and you might want to also pick up the Quad Core Chamber for the block.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 15, 2008)

The reviews look quite promising anyway got work to go to cya later man.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2008)

DTek Fuzion v2 is GREAT.  It totally outperforms v1 in temperature, but it is NOT an ultra-low resistance block anymore like the v1.  Get a cheap used v1 if you want to run other blocks in the loop, or a v2 if you're just doing CPU or are willing to go second loop.

I run a v2 with an EK full cover, and flow is bearable, but could be a tad better.  Temps went up about 3C when adding the VGA card to the loop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> DTek Fuzion v2 is GREAT.  It totally outperforms v1 in temperature, but it is NOT an ultra-low resistance block anymore like the v1.  Get a cheap used v1 if you want to run other blocks in the loop, or a v2 if you're just doing CPU or are willing to go second loop.
> 
> I run a v2 with an EK full cover, and flow is bearable, but could be a tad better.  Temps went up about 3C when adding the VGA card to the loop.



Yeah, with the prices of the water block on the 9800gx2, I'm thinking of just doing a one loop set up...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2008)

DrP why don't you try for a higher RAM clock? May not help much but it will get you a few more points. I have found out myself that you don't get alot off of ram clocks but helps. Why not give it a try


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DrP why don't you try for a higher RAM clock? May not help much but it will get you a few more points. I have found out myself that you don't get alot off of ram clocks but helps. Why not give it a try



Anything higher and it won't boot


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Anything higher and it won't boot



You could try loosening up the timings a bit, like 5-5-5-12 or 15 and see how high you can get it. The extra speed could give you a higher score than the lower timings, worth a try anyway.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You could try loosening up the timings a bit, like 5-5-5-12 or 15 and see how high you can get it. The extra speed could give you a higher score than the lower timings, worth a try anyway.



Good idea  and up the voltage as well ... I have two sticks that need ALOT of juice.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it pc6400, and what model?


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

I think its a hynix and runs at 533. Its from an OEM: Dell and the other two are corsair xms that run at 667 stock


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, well for benching you may do better to just run the two corair's to keep everything even. Loosening to CAS5 then may get you up to 900mhz or so, although whether it's worth all that trouble I don't know.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Ok, well for benching you may do better to just run the two corair's to keep everything even. Loosening to CAS5 then may get you up to 900mhz or so, although whether it's worth all that trouble I don't know.



its about a 100 points I would think I will do that later and post the results  now I just need to figure out how to get better clocks on the gfx


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> its about a 100 points I would think I will do that later and post the results  now I just need to figure out how to get better clocks on the gfx



 Gl. What am I talking about trouble, this is the fun part.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Gl. What am I talking about trouble, this is the fun part.



 it is  the trouble starts when something breaks


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone know if RAM amount affects your score? I was thinking of just getting a 1gb stick of 1066 ram for now and get another one later on.. I have enough money for this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231143


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

im about to run a test  I'l give you the results one 3dmark run at 1ghz and on at 533
thnx farlex for telling me about loosening timings  im at 1ghz


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know if RAM amount affects your score? I was thinking of just getting a 1gb stick of 1066 ram for now and get another one later on.. I have enough money for this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231143



yes, 4gb i got 12,833. But with 6gb i got 12,900. It's not much. But it makes a difference. But the program is a x32 program, so 4gb is really the limit. But that's the only thing i did was add more memory and boom, higher score.

^DDR2 800mhz with both test.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

Well with the 1066 ram I will be able to get my CPU to 4ghz+. I just want to break 14k..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> im about to run a test  I'l give you the results one 3dmark run at 1ghz and on at 533
> thnx farlex for telling me about loosening timings  im at 1ghz



Good job , what's your score at w/ that speed?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 16, 2008)

The amount of ram makes a vary small difference in score. Now keep in mind you won't be running dual channel and that will affect the score alittle also

EDIT: @DrP nice speed on that ram but the OCZ reapers that i have ordered have a stock speed of 1066


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The amount of ram makes a vary small difference in score. Now keep in mind you won't be running dual channel and that will affect the score alittle also
> 
> EDIT: @DrP nice speed on that ram but the OCZ reapers that i have ordered have a stock speed of 1066



I have 2 1gb modules and 2 512mb so its still dual channel if I remove the 512's I will test tomorrow after school  going to set everything to default and go for a very high clock.  1066 is not bad for two OEM modules that are rated at 533  but everest shows a decrease in performance in the benchmarks their


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 16, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I have 2 1gb modules and 2 512mb so its still dual channel if I remove the 512's I will test tomorrow after school  going to set everything to default and go for a very high clock.



sorry i was talking to shadow in the first part of my post.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

oh right


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 16, 2008)

ADD ME PLEASE

I'm not done yet but this is the best bench so far.  More soon


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

nice oc on the card and the cpu.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 16, 2008)

I've had the ram stable at 1000 but havn't incorporated it yet.  Need l/q to push the cpu farther. Hits 59*C after 1 hour orthos stress


crap, i beat a quadcore with this graphics card sweeeeeeeeeet

timing was on auto with 1.96 volts gonna hammer it down soon


before I switched to accelero s1 v2 m gmem hit 1170


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 16, 2008)

New score peeps not much more though, minimum and max temps included this is passive on a accelero s2 thanks christine


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

*Add Me:*

All right Wile E, I hope this shows that I can get a little higher then a few points above ya! lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

you so need more out of that CPU. get it to at least 3.6!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you so need more out of that CPU. get it to at least 3.6!



the funny thing is I believe the ram is holding me back.. I can get windows stable at 3.9, but 5secs in prime and I'm a now show.. BSOD.. I'll be doing more work with this board come this week


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 16, 2008)

how about just taking the multi up and the fsb down. i just seen s q6700 oc to around 4ghz stable with wprime 1024m


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> the funny thing is I believe the ram is holding me back.. I can get windows stable at 3.9, but 5secs in prime and I'm a now show.. BSOD.. I'll be doing more work with this board come this week



the first two things that come to mind for me and that situation, is NB voltages, and the FSB strap. i had issues OCing on a few systems due to using memory dividers that the board didnt like at certain FSB's (1:1 almost always works, which is why i get higher MHz, slower latency ram)


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> the funny thing is I believe the ram is holding me back.. I can get windows stable at 3.9, but 5secs in prime and I'm a now show.. BSOD.. I'll be doing more work with this board come this week



Shouldn't be your ram, you should be able to underclock it or run it at stock no problem w/ the q6700 around 4ghz. Probably a voltage thing here or there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> how about just taking the multi up and the fsb down. i seen that the q6700 oc to around 4ghz stable with wprime



I'm using 10 multi. so I'm good with that. I just have to go with playing with the  GTL references and Ram references.. Still have head room.. just getting into the yellow with voltages, and temps are in the low 60's... Just gotta play with bios


Edit:
I just need to fiddle with Bios is most likely what it is. I got my clock stable at my lucky 3.5.. so now I just want to find the good oc clock.. I know the board can handle it. Just need to work with the settings with it all.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 16, 2008)

beats my last score but that was on xp.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Update:


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080616/Capture022.jpg



When you gonna buy that E7200 or better there jr?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2008)

Lookin at a board that will support them (with good overclocking also).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

My DFI from dark!!!


----------



## lemnad (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm happy with it for my $85 cpu and video card  liquid cooling setup. $50 Sanyo Denki liquid CPU cooler and $35 dollar Cooler Master Aquagate duo liquid video card cooler.  I can get it over 21k, but not reliably yet. I can run the CPU at 4.1+ and the cards at 950 core 1200 memory but not both of them. I'm going back to catalyst 8.4 and see if I can get any of the OC software to let me set both cards. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it. I'd love to break 22,000 seeing how I consider this to be a budget system 

I built the whole setup for about $1300 and I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 17, 2008)

lemnad said:


> I'd love to break 22,000 seeing how I consider this to be a budget system



Shouldn't be hard, just OC the Q6600 more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow. my past 2-3 posts with ADD ME never made it to the 1st post.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 18, 2008)

mine hasn't been listed either...


EDIT: but I just noticed I didn't put add me so...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2008)

i had one great one at ~22k with the q9450.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

It hasn't been updated in about a month.. Erocker, where are you man! lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Add Me Now!*

i looked ... i guess i never posted it. wierd!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i looked ... i guess i never posted it. wierd!



You posted the 2ghz Ram.. Maybe you thought it was that Sweet number??? Still thats as sweet as the ram post!


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a date on the 1st post, letting you all know when it was updated last.  I know it's been a while, I'm actually working on it right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2008)

i'll POSSIBLY have a 19k e7200 here in a bit. all air too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll POSSIBLY have a 19k e7200 here in a bit. all air too.



I just need to go water and be all set! lol.. 

Erocker, its all good man, your doing all you can bro!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Add Me Now!!!*

OMG! sick! e7200 pulls 19K!!! ON AIR!!! ahahahahh


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OMG! sick! e7200 pulls 19K!!!
> 
> BRB with the SS.



Im glad to have one  

Expect some 4ghz+ E7200 runs from me in the coming weeks. Maybe 4850/70 ones too..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm coming for you fit.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

fitseries, you should be able to get another 2-300mhz (or more depending on ambients) and get darned close to 20k I bet.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Get ready for some DDR3 benches!  This new Beta BIOS on the P5Q3 ROCKS!!!  It TOTALLY changes the board.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Get ready for some DDR3 benches!  This new Beta BIOS on the P5Q3 ROCKS!!!  It TOTALLY changes the board.



Then, You'll let me know how bad a$$ it is so I can think about getting that board and some G Skill DDR3!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I'll tell you this.  You can run CL5 up to around the 1400MHz area with 1.9V.  Compare that with DDR2 why doncha 

You guys will have to wait for the benches.  While the Beta BIOS makes it a LOT easier to OC, I haven't topped about 450 totally stable yet, and still need to get used to the G.Skills.  Be lookin' out late this weekend.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well I'll tell you this.  You can run CL5 up to around the 1400MHz area with 1.9V.  Compare that with DDR2 why doncha
> 
> You guys will have to wait for the benches.  While the Beta BIOS makes it a LOT easier to OC, I haven't topped about 450 totally stable yet, and still need to get used to the G.Skills.  Be lookin' out late this weekend.



So thats why you where asking me about looking for G skill ram!!! I'll surely make sure to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm glad someone has that money! lol.. nah, I hope to see those benches come this weekend or next!!!!  Great man!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2008)

4ghz E7200 run


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice run Shadowfold. I am sooo excited to get this DFI LP Dark. 

Heya, shadowfold, how high of fsb have you had your board?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

Just one more day till I get to slam HD4850 setups with TRi 9800GTX  mahahaha


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run Shadowfold. I am sooo excited to get this DFI LP Dark.
> 
> Heya, shadowfold, how high of fsb have you had your board?



422 is the highest ive done. I cant go any farther cause of my ram tho.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 20, 2008)

If you have the money get these
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 20, 2008)

He is picking up the Ballistix I have, confirmed D9's.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

*post this*

with my new 3870x2


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice trt, broke 20k. Most can't seem to get an oc that high on the q9450. Have you had any luck at 4ghz?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea 3.8ghz seems low for your rig.. I can do 4.012ghz with my crappy ram, im sure you can do alot higher.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nice trt, broke 20k. Most can't seem to get an oc that high on the q9450. Have you had any luck at 4ghz?



no intel has messed with them they just stop at about 480 fsb but really so does the Qx9650 it just has a higher multipler. If these chips had a 9x multipler they would be Qx9650s. That seems to be the new quads max FSB.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea 3.8ghz seems low for your rig.. I can do 4.012ghz with my crappy ram, im sure you can do alot higher.



Most seem to be hitting a wall at right around 3.6 w/ that chip, so that's actually pretty good, at least w/ air. It's got the 8 multi, so it's tougher than the e7200s 9.5. 

On another note, I'm getting some new ram tomorrow. So far my ram has prohibited me from getting my e6750 past 3.7, but it'll do that at 1.34v (VID is 1.325, so almost stock) so I'm looking forward to seeing how far I can get it. Should be able to get 15k and over 4ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Most seem to be hitting a wall at right around 3.6 w/ that chip, so that's actually pretty good, at least w/ air. It's got the 8 multi, so it's tougher than the e7200s 9.5.
> 
> On another note, I'm getting some new ram tomorrow. So far my ram has prohibited me from getting my e6750 past 3.7, but it'll do that at 1.34v (VID is 1.325, so almost stock) so I'm looking forward to seeing how far I can get it. Should be able to get 15k.



well I have owned a Qx9650 and this chip acts exactly like it with just a lower multipler, and this is a rare Q9450 it was fits. Most Qx9650 have a hard time breaking a 470S FSB, its really all about mulipler. If it had a 9 multipler all it would need to reach is 4.0 is 445FSB , and thats was really all my Qx9650 would do 24/7. It's the same chip with the multipliers broke at 8.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice, 20k one card.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well i have owned a Qx9650 and this chip acts exactly like it with just a lower multipler.



Yeah that would make sense, they seem to be limiting their chips oc lately. The yorkies, and the q6600 and such seem to be getting poor oc's right now. The q9650 is supposed to be out fairly soon, will make the extremes a little more obsolete. Then the q9550 should drop, which if I get any quad this time round it'll probably be that, should be able to get 4ghz.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah that would make sense, they seem to be limiting their chips oc lately. The yorkies, and the q6600 and such seem to be getting poor oc's right now.



I had a Q6600 that would bench as high as 4.2ghz but would only run 24/7 at 3.6ghz. This chip is stable at 3.8ghz 24/7 no problem but will only bench at 3.85 no matter the voltage. Ps the cooler on this card is the best I have ever owned, not sure why it is so much better than the 3850x2 I had but it is. It is better than thermalright and every other one hands down. It and the 3850 cooler look the same but are slightly different. Asus also has a bios flash that is supposed to fix the horrible fan noise on the 3850x2. During that bench the fan was at 85 percent and never broke 40c


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I had a Q6600 that would bench as high as 4.2ghz but would only run 24/7 at 3.6ghz. This chip is stable at 3.8ghz 24/7 no problem but will only bench at 3.85 no matter the voltage.



Yeah but have you seen the results for the later ones? Many are having trouble getting to 3.4ghz even for benching. Intel seems to have put a clamp on em so as to limit their value perhaps, and make people spring for the newer more expensive stuff.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah but have you seen the results for the later ones? Many are having trouble getting to 3.4ghz even for benching. Intel seems to have put a clamp on em so as to limit their value perhaps, and make people spring for the newer more expensive stuff.



I believe it intel is a bunch of bastards. I heard from one of the founders of one of the biggest intel distributors in the USA tell me Intel is one of the dirtiest companies in the buisness world. He said AMD is not and is very good to thier trading partners.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2008)

*Do not add...*

Check out this bench!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Check out this bench!



Nice. I honestly would expect a little more w/ an oc on the qx9650 like that, but still, very nice.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Check out this bench!



my old Qx9650 would bench near 4.7ghz on air but was not stable.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

This is going to be fun. It's going to be close http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1308&name=GeForce+9800+GTX+(569)


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm still trolling for a good quad. It would be exciting to see what my score would be seeing as I'm the only one with 20k on a dualie/ATI...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> This is going to be fun. It's going to be close http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1308&name=GeForce+9800+GTX+(569)



Ouch. I expect the 260 tables to be much of the same. So uh, when can dave send us some ln2 pots and 9770's? lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Ouch. I expect the 260 tables to be much of the same. So uh, when can dave send us some ln2 pots and 9770's? lol.



WilE are you gonna buy a new video card?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

He'll go with getting a sponsored  card! I wish I was in your shoes man!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I'm still trolling for a good quad. It would be exciting to see what my score would be seeing as I'm the only one with 20k on a dualie/ATI...



buy my spare q6700 220$


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

Got some new ram and pushed my 6750 a tad more, I'm astounded at how much voltage it needs. It's 24/7 stable at 3.6 w/ a 1.30vcore in the cpu-z (1.343 in the BIOS) but it needs 1.56 (1.6 in the BIOS) to successfully boot and bench at 4ghz. I'm a tad dissapointed, I was hoping for 4.2 and 15k, maybe a little tweaking or some new drivers will get me there. If I can mod this board to alliviate the vdroop, that may help, cause it's as much as .08 difference sometimes, and is causing some instability.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add This*

Benches with the 4850, I think I am the first, w00t.  Posting both stock clocks and OC clocks on the GPU.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 21, 2008)

I guess they arent built for 3dmark cause my rig scores higher.. I find that hard to believe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 21, 2008)

eh... i got it to work somehow. everything is on auto though. just set the vcore to 1.35v and used setfsb to OC.

single 3870x2 and e7200 on the p5q3 dlx


----------



## DOM (Jun 21, 2008)

PALIT 9600 GSO Sonic Stock Cooler, Stock Volts for now


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 21, 2008)

Good starting run Dom.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

I second that one Damulta! I'm glad to see you got that baby finally!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Benches with the 4850, I think I am the first, w00t.  Posting both stock clocks and OC clocks on the GPU.



it this a driver thing why is it performing so bad in this test?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 21, 2008)

Wait, DOM went GREEN?


.....NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add Me:*

I got a new score once I hit with the Physx drivers...






Its about 500 points more then what I got.. still a good gain! lol


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got a new score once I hit with the Physx drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same clocks as without the physX drivers? Cause I got absolutely no gain in 06, I was thinking it isn't physx enabled.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Same clocks as without the physX drivers? Cause I got absolutely no gain in 06, I was thinking they aren't physx enabled.



Yeah, that is with it going.. If wanted, I will show another bench with it showing. IT might be the fact of the aging of the drivers and the card...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Wait, DOM went GREEN?
> 
> 
> .....NOOOOOOOOOOOO!



The power of the dark side


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got a new score once I hit with the Physx drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on Cold pump some volts into that chip and make it 4.0Ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 21, 2008)

DOM said:


> PALIT 9600 GSO Sonic Stock Cooler, Stock Volts for now



So does overcloccking the PCI-E bus help with the GSO cards?


----------



## DOM (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Wait, DOM went GREEN?
> 
> 
> .....NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


LOL 



DaMulta said:


> So does overcloccking the PCI-E bus help with the GSO cards?



idk try another card on water and it only got 750 

brb lets see if it works


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it this a driver thing why is it performing so bad in this test?



Not sure by what you mean?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Not sure by what you mean?



I think people are thinking it should be higher b/c reviews have shown the card to all around perform better than the g92 cards. W1z's review showed this, but the 3dmark06 scores weren't that impressive in the review or here, well below g92 capabilities. Many games is where this card shines I think.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The power of the dark side




Oh, well...at least you got wise and went Intel.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jun 22, 2008)

*PALiT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB in SLI*


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got a new score once I hit with the Physx drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed something.. what physix drivers? do they work on a 8800GT?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I missed something.. what physix drivers? do they work on a 8800GT?



Just go here and you'll be all set.

Your 8800gt will be good if its a G92 chip. If not, then they will be making the drivers to fix that soon.


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello people,

Well i'm the new guy here and i'm loving the forums so far.

No pick for this run.
19,911 Q6700 @3.8Ghz with a pair of XFX8800GTS AlphaDogs SLI (G92)
Only had the CPU for 2days (Sold it) could not get past 3.8Ghz with my board 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6574177

But my official will be this run below. (PIC ATTACHED)
*19,653* E8400 @ 4100mhz XFX8800GTS 512mb AlphaDogs SLI (G92) 815/1107
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6108181


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

*Add Me:*

All right, I got the PC to 3.7 stable with benches. Ran both Vantage and 3dmark06 one after the other.. I'll have to do Vantage at another time.. it was a lower.. lol..

3dmark06






I saw a great boots in it going from 3.5 to 3.7... I just now have to work with getting it stable for benches over 3.8...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you flash more voltage in it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Can you flash more voltage in it?



I can, but from what I've read so far at Xtremesystems, there isn't a differences... But that wasn't with the new drivers...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 22, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> buy my spare q6700 220$



Just got hooked-up!

Thanks for the offer, I'll keep you in mind if I hear anyone else looking for one!


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2008)

9600 GSO 384MB with Stock Cooler, Stock Volts


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Got my CPU and the 4850 higher, not a great improvement, but here are the new scores.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry guys, things should be updated soon, I'm just trying to clean up things...  Anyways, I picked up myself a 4850 to try out.  I'm rather impressed!

*Stock:*






*Overclocked:*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2008)

3000 points from OCing  damn..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sorry guys, things should be updated soon, I'm just trying to clean up things...  Anyways, I picked up myself a 4850 to try out.  I'm rather impressed!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



That looks sweet man! I'm glad you where able to pick one up! Now, you can go crossfire later on!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2008)

About what would i get with a 4850? I am thinking around 12000 because of CPU


----------



## g30rg1e (Jun 24, 2008)

*260 gtx*

didn't notice any 260gtx's benches posted yet, so i grabbed a couple screen shots when my brother tested his earlier in the day, to give you guys some comparison. Also when we increased the ram from 1200 to 1300 the score only increased by 49 points yet the bandwith went up from 134.4gb's to 145.6gb's. we stopped there not wanting to wreck it on day one 

also 3dmark shows the cpu @ 4gig but the multi was dropped from 10 to 9 so the correct cpu speed is shown in cpuz


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

g30rg1e said:


> didn't notice any 260gtx's benches posted yet, so i grabbed a couple screen shots when my brother tested his earlier in the day, to give you guys some comparison. Also when we increased the ram from 1200 to 1300 the score only increased by 49 points yet the bandwith went up from 134.4gb's to 145.6gb's. we stopped there not wanting to wreck it on day one
> 
> also 3dmark shows the cpu @ 4gig but the multi was dropped from 10 to 9 so the correct cpu speed is shown in cpuz



Your brother must've got it early huh, I haven't seen any reviews yet. That's a nice score though, now we'll just have to see how ati's $150 cheaper 4870 performs, cause I'm betting it's too close to make this card worth it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you oced it all out on the stock cooler yet g30rg1e?


I have to admit, I'm really excited to see the 260.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooooohhhh. I can't wait. The competition is gonna be stiff. Good thing I don't mind blowing up hardware in the pursuit of higher scores. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 25, 2008)

*post this bro*



trt740 said:


> with my new 3870x2



thx


----------



## g30rg1e (Jun 25, 2008)

*260gtx*

damulta: "Have you oced it all out on the stock cooler yet g30rg1e? I have to admit, I'm really excited to see the 260"

@ DaMulta.......hes taken it home now  but he is gonna send me some screen shots with his system we were struggling to get my quad past 3.6 stable for some reason, so perhaps some better numbers will come with the E8400 behind it.



farlex85: Your brother must've got it early huh, I haven't seen any reviews yet. That's a nice score though, now we'll just have to see how ati's $150 cheaper 4870 performs, cause I'm betting it's too close to make this card worth it.

@farlex85........the 4870 will be of interest once it puts in an appearance i believe the 4850 is already slower than the 260gtx but definately great value for money in comparison


----------



## DOM (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

DOM said:


>



Hey dom, I see that your on the official drivers... You think you wanna try the 177.39 drivers and the physx drivers?!?? 3dmark06 won't be helped much with the physx, but you may see a change with the 177.39 drivers. But, nice score ether way!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

lol he beat trt740 score with a QX9650!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

Going to install vista 64 tonight, and should be ready tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Going to install vista 64 tonight, and should be ready tomorrow night!!!!



oh Those look so pretty!!! SO PRETTY!! Now, if I can get my hands on TWO Palit 4870's!!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice DaMulta, you should be able to take the lead in vantage here w/ those. Bet you can hit 20k tomorrow.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 25, 2008)

I say you hit 23k 


What are the specs you going with?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually maybe even 25k (hopes are up now DeMulta ). I forgot where I was, I was thinkin 20k in vantage. You should be able to hit 20k 06 no problem I would think.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah after looking around a bit. some have hit 22,650 with just one 9800gtx. 

Processor: Core 2 QX9650 (3.00... @ 5250mhz on LN2
Videocard: GeForce 9800 GTX @ 1065/1260mhz  on LN2 
Memory: 2048MB DDR3 PC12800 @ 700mhz CL7.0 6-6-15 2T 
Motherboard: gigabyte x48t-dq6 x48 

So yeah I'm going with atleast 25k or higher!


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

DaMulta you lucky devil you!


----------



## DOM (Jun 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey dom, I see that your on the official drivers... You think you wanna try the 177.39 drivers and the physx drivers?!?? 3dmark06 won't be helped much with the physx, but you may see a change with the 177.39 drivers. But, nice score ether way!



 they wont install ??


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> they wont install ??



You have to add the GSO to the ini file


----------



## DOM (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You have to add the GSO to the ini file



where might that be cant find it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> where might that be cant find it



If you want, PM pagalms, and he can fix you up a modded .inf file. Then just add it to the folder, and your all set.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

don't care to do for you DOM


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

Windows XP 2 9800GTX Cards SLi

CPU at 4.0Ghz Stock CPU fan

Video cards STOCK






I already know I'm going to take the EVGAs score lol

4, Lu(ky - eVGA 9800GTX SLI @ 831/1175 - 21088 - QX9650 @ 4050.1Mhz - 450FSB


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Windows XP 2 9800GTX Cards SLi
> 
> CPU at 4.0Ghz
> 
> ...



Lookin good, you gonna vmod those babies?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Lookin good, you gonna vmod those babies?



To the death of them, I need to order them so I can do that.


I have  couple of other things toas well to do on my list before I can really push it. 



.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Windows XP 2 9800GTX Cards SLi
> 
> CPU at 4.0Ghz Stock CPU fan
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmm this does not seem right


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

why are you using Riva tool instead of VDO TOOL!?!? And if you oc'd it and no higher.. i'd call shanagans


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmm this does not seem right



I get that message every time I start rivatuner, it doesn't affect it at all. Someone explained it to me over at guru once, but I don't remember the reason for it. Shouldn't be anything to worry about though. Your clocks do seem quite low though, that is odd......


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

You get that error whenever you have installed new drivers. Its just a warning that they tell you about rivatuner... The message is fine.. just that low score after ocing...


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

32 points for overclocking your cards?!  You've been had!!  What is going on?!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> 32 points for overclocking your cards?!  You've been had!!  What is going on?!



I don't know yet...hmmmm

I tried to hit 4.3ghz on the stock intel fan with no luck(almost tho)

I'm going to install vdo tool


EDIT

It's now Vtune


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know yet...hmmmm
> 
> I tried to hit 4.3ghz on the stock intel fan with no luck(almost tho)
> 
> I'm going to install vdo tool



Yeah, try VDO Tool... IT looks like Rivatuner didn't even set the clocks on the cards right... You know the ins and outs of VDO, so you might get a better result.. Or, I'm hoping!


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

I noticed a drop down box in the upper right of Rivatuner, make sure the 3d clocks are being set correctly.  Do a windowed test run and see what rivatuner is doing in 3dmode.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know yet...hmmmm
> 
> I tried to hit 4.3ghz on the stock intel fan with no luck(almost tho)
> 
> I'm going to install vdo tool



Whoa, wait a minute!  YOU are using a stock Intel heatsink?!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I get that message every time I start rivatuner, it doesn't affect it at all. Someone explained it to me over at guru once, but I don't remember the reason for it. Shouldn't be anything to worry about though. Your clocks do seem quite low though, that is odd......



it just means, it doesn't recongize the drivers your using. The last drivers it detect's is ATI 7.12 Nvidia i'm not real sure. So whatever drivers that were out last december. That's the lastest it will detect.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

This is better


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got my 9800 GTX in tonight, although I haven't installed it yet. I will definitely have some scores for you guys today though. I can't wait to get this thing going!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

oh sweet! thats what I'm talking about! I loved playing with VDO tool! Its great for Palit cards as Evga's Percision is!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmm this does not seem right



Rebuild the RivaTuner databases. Open rivatuner from the run box with the */build* switch.


*"C:\Program Files\RivaTuner v2.09\RivaTuner.exe" /build*

Replace the version of RT with the one that you have installed.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 26, 2008)

What?


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 26, 2008)

*Add this please*

Here's one of my first few runs with the 9800 GTX. Everyday CPU settings, bumped the GPU core up 50 MHz to break 12k.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice score on that AMD prog pbmaster!!!!

You think you might go SLi?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice scone on that AMD prog pbmaster!!!!
> 
> You think you might go SLi?



Where's your TRI sli!?!?! I'm finished benching this card... I'm going to wait till I get my GTX card next week! lol 

and PB, nice score, just need to go sli my man!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2008)

I have not installed vista as of yet....need to get a few parts before I push it anyways/I also want to test it all out with the stock coolers(Yes my CPU stock cooler too) to show people what they are getting for the money.

I also want to run XP at first because that's what most gamers run on anyway. I have been texting people about these cards all day. To show this more I need to install a bunch of games to bench, and run them in Super Sampling in XP then Vista(with 3 cards) to show what they can really do.


The thing is I want to be able to say 100% the 9800GTX in Sli is better than HD4870 in CF because Super Sampling works a lot better than Super AA from the reviews I have seen. And that's the best part about running about running two cards IMO. If the game runs topped out on one card in the first place, then why not use the other card for more I candy.


 Plus as you can see a 21k score on stock 9800GTX in XP on a Stock Intel Fan Quad running 24/7 4.0Ghz is pretty damn good in my book.





Of course I need to hit some higher scores on here, and hwbot, but that that will come in a short time from now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2008)

OFFTOPIC: damulta... send me your background.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have not installed vista as of yet....need to get a few parts before I push it anyways/I also want to test it all out with the stock coolers(Yes my CPU stock cooler too) to show people what they are getting for the money.
> 
> I also want to run XP at first because that's what most gamers run on anyway. I have been texting people about these cards all day. To show this more I need to install a bunch of games to bench, and run them in Super Sampling in XP then Vista(with 3 cards) to show what they can really do.
> 
> ...




Its one sick system man! just sick! I can't wait to see all the SS that you give us! Can't wait!  

You are making me want to save for that Qx Quad...


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was really impressed with the score as well. I've been very pleased with this CPU. It's never given me any problems and it OCs fairly well...I bet I could do more with a better cooler. Just got the 9800 in this morning, and I love it so far. With a little more tweaking, it's gonna be epic!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

Couple coolers to think about.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233017

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Couple coolers to think about.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233017
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012



The S1283 beats the S1284 believe it or not.. Ive seen a few bench's with them and they are a few C's behind. I can vouch for the S1283 tho.. Freakin hell of a cooler.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The S1283 beats the S1284 believe it or not.. Ive seen a few bench's with them and they are a few C's behind. I can vouch for the S1283 tho.. Freakin hell of a cooler.



The S1283 beats the 1284 on Intel CPU's due to the size of the IHS, on AMD CPU's the ISH is much larger so the 1284 would be better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 27, 2008)

Ohh I guess that makes sense. I didnt know it was bigger! I just knew it had an extra pipe.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 27, 2008)

I've looked at a few of those, didn't really know which one to decide on though. I might get one alone with my 9850 BE whenever that is. I'm waiting for my friend to buy my 8800 right now lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> The S1283 beats the 1284 on Intel CPU's due to the size of the IHS, on AMD CPU's the ISH is much larger so the 1284 would be better.



We'll soon see! I just bought one of the 1284 and a few of these... I'll have them come Tuesday at the latest!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its one sick system man! just sick! I can't wait to see all the SS that you give us! Can't wait!
> 
> You are making me want to save for that Qx Quad...



They kick ass, they really do.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> They kick ass, they really do.



Glad to hear that man! Waiting on the Evga E-mail for my set up! Then I'll be testing the balls out of a GTX 280 for a while.. Then its off to the next thing!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE

Still disappointed with the results this card gives me in 3Dmark06...


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 27, 2008)

I sqeezed even more out of my rig.. with the help on Arctic Siver 5 i managened to oc the 8800GT futher 

Specs: INNO3D 8800GT OC Edition, Q6600

Please update scores.. its 1 month from the last time..


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jun 27, 2008)

that is quiet poor AphexDreamer something cant be right surely ? im going to give my hd3870 a good blasting in a couple of weeks when i come back off holiday see if i get my q6600 on 4ghz suiside run


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Still disappointed with the results this card gives me in 3Dmark06...
> 
> hwell



Your SM2 score seems to low.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 27, 2008)

yea the 3870x2's ahve gap between the two, but not that big, what drivers are you running?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> yea the 3870x2's ahve gap between the two, but not that big, what drivers are you running?



He's using 8.6 drivers.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Still disappointed with the results this card gives me in 3Dmark06...



You have to oc the CPU further..


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 28, 2008)

ADD THIS 

Some pts extra sqeezed out.. Specs: single INNO3D 8800GT OC Edition, Q6600


----------



## overclocker (Jun 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Still disappointed with the results this card gives me in 3Dmark06...



i dunno y your only getting 3950 for your cpu score i got that with my phenom 9500 @ 2.600, seems kinda low to me.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

^Only get ~3400 at stock


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I'm about 1/3rd through updating this beast..  Food and beer break time...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm about 1/3rd through updating this beast..  Food and beer break time...



sounds good right now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah guys I'm running the latest ATI drivers. I just don't get it. The card shows its ture potential in 3DMark Vantage, but when it comes to 06 it just craps out on me? I don't know what to say or think, not that experince yet, I just learn to except it.

As for overclocking my CPU more I just can't. No matter what I do, no matter what voltage I use, the dam thing won't stabalize at anything higher then 2.8Ghz. You would think it would perform higher then a similer processor clocked at lower speeds, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Also why would my SM2.0 be low? 

Thanks for pointing that out guys.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Advice for people posting here.  I need brand of cards, whether it's in crossfire/sli or not, and put *ADD THIS* in the freaking title!  If it's not there your score won't be posted.  I'm not going to look through every post anymore.  This thread is too big, and I just don't have the time.  SO...  a simple *ADD THIS* in the title, and you will make my life easier, and your score will get posted.  Should be done in a couple of hours...


----------



## HTC (Jun 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah guys I'm running the latest ATI drivers. I just don't get it. The card shows its ture potential in 3DMark Vantage, but when it comes to 06 it just craps out on me? I don't know what to say or think, not that experince yet, I just learn to except it.
> 
> As for overclocking my CPU more I just can't. No matter what I do, no matter what voltage I use, the dam thing won't stabalize at anything higher then 2.8Ghz. You would think it would perform higher then a similer processor clocked at lower speeds, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> ...



Can't you OC more using this?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62209

Dunno if your system is compatible with this, though


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Advice for people posting here.  I need brand of cards, whether it's in crossfire/sli or not, and put *ADD THIS* in the freaking title!  If it's not there your score won't be posted.  I'm not going to look through every post anymore.  This thread is too big, and I just don't have the time.  SO...  a simple *ADD THIS* in the title, and you will make my life easier, and your score will get posted.  Should be done in a couple of hours...



Bro, if You need help on looking threw the sites for new updates or what not... I'll help ya out..


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

*Add This..*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

That's nasty man! Just Nasty!


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Updated!

If you were missed or aren't posted up for a different reason, remember to follow the instructions on the front page, and please put "ADD THIS" in your title.  My three latest posts above are perfect examples of the format that I would like to see.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 29, 2008)

Downloading 06 at this moment....do a quick Sli run....then do all of the vista updates


Then comes in the phase for a 4.5Ghz overclock on the cpu


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Downloading 06 at this moment....do a quick Sli run....then do all of the vista updates
> 
> 
> Then comes in the phase for a 4.5Ghz overclock on the cpu



Come on man! It's been what? A week almost!!?!?! I've been waiting! Lol.. I can't wait to see those benches!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on man! It's been what? A week almost!!?!?! I've been waiting! Lol.. I can't wait to see those benches!



anyone own a 260 seems like a very powerful card. It matches a 9800x2 but is a true single core and I'm betting it has better driver because of the single gpu. The price is a bit much but it does seem to beat a 4870 most of the time. I would like to see It benched.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> anyone own a 260 seems like a very powerful card. It matches a 9800x2 but is a true single core and I'm betting it has better driver because of the single gpu. The price is a bit much but it does seem to beat a 4870 most of the time. I would like to see It benched.



I have been put on the Step-up waiting list for my GTX 280.... Can't wait for it!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I have been put on the Step-up waiting list for my GTX 280.... Can't wait for it!



cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> cool



Yeah, but it states that I'm 


> Next Step: Waiting In Queue: #379


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on man! It's been what? A week almost!!?!?! I've been waiting! Lol.. I can't wait to see those benches!



It's been 3 days lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> anyone own a 260 seems like a very powerful card. It matches a 9800x2 but is a true single core and I'm betting it has better driver because of the single gpu. The price is a bit much but it does seem to beat a 4870 most of the time. I would like to see It benched.



There is a GTX 260 score on the chart!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is a GTX 260 score on the chart!



Yeah where did that come from? My score was never even added and somebody who didn't even post got on (or maybe I just missed it).


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Ugh.. If your post wasn't added, I instructed for you to add it again.  Did you follow the instructions?...  Yes, you missed the gtx260 post.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ugh.. If your post wasn't added, I instructed for you to add it again.  Did you follow the instructions?...  Yes, you missed the gtx260 post.



Oh its not a big deal man, I must've just missed it. Not like my score was anything special anyway (although it would be the second-highest conroe single card, highest air-cooled I presume). I forgot you were still updating this which is why I thought it strange.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

No, it's all updated...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmmm I got 20097 with the cpu at 4.0Ghz and the cards stock.

I see that I lost one thousand points being in vista....I need to install the updates because this is s frash install of the origanl 64bit os with no updates.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmm I got 20097 with the cpu at 4.0Ghz and the cards stock.
> 
> I see that I lost one thousand points being in vista....I need to install the updates because this is s frash install of the origanl 64bit os with no updates.



Do all the updates to the system and do it before you start benching! I say this because I was doing the same as you the other night when I went to Vista 64 bit, and every single time the updater said there was stuff to update, I would crash! Didn't know it was that till I had a restart due to installing new updates... I wanted to kill them! lol


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Add this please*


----------



## trt740 (Jun 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is a GTX 260 score on the chart!



It seems be be a decent card. Almost like a bigger 8800gtx


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

trt740 said:


> It seems be be a decent card. Almost like a bigger 8800gtx



Performance wise it seems great, the price point renders it almost irrelevant atm though w/ the 4870 around imo. I'm still waiting what their mid-rangers can do. 280 and 260 gts maybe?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Performance wise it seems great, the price point renders it almost irrelevant atm though w/ the 4870 around imo. I'm still waiting what their mid-rangers can do. 280 and 260 gts maybe?



I think it is a bit faster than a 4870 when overclocked it comes very close to the 280, but the better bet is the 9800gx2. I just wonder about driver support down the road 980gx2 wise. Plus this 4870 heat thing, fan control and ram overclocking bothers me a bit. They can be fixed and will but it has me nervous.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah it's still pretty early, definitely room for improvement on both sides. Still, even if it is a bit faster when oc'd, it's not nearly fast enough to warrant the $100 price difference. $50 maybe, but even that's kind of stretching it w/ their performance so far.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah it's still pretty early, definitely room for improvement on both sides. Still, even if it is a bit faster when oc'd, it's not nearly fast enough to warrant the $100 price difference. $50 maybe, but even that's kind of stretching it w/ their performance so far.



that is for sure true. here is the card I was looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150308 here is the card coming tomarrow http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102748


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2008)

HTC said:


> Can't you OC more using this?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62209
> 
> Dunno if your system is compatible with this, though



Wow that sounds really koool, hadn't heard of it till now. To bad its not out yet, and when it is I have an SB600 so I'm thinking I might have to buy a new motherboard to use it. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Add this please*

Guess it could have gotten missed. Bumped the GPU clocks up just enough to break 12k.


----------



## lima4111 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Add This Please! New 3dmark06 Test Score!*

H

HELLO AGAIN ALL! WELL I WAS BACK TO THE SALT MINE (3DMARK06) AND PUSHED THE CPU A BIT MORE ALONG WITH THE VIDEO CARD AND CAME UP WITH A NEW HIGH SCORE! 
***22475*** 3DMARK06
***239,017***AQUAMARK03
***28122***3DMARK05
***77072***3DMARK2001
USING THE SAME RIG WITH THE QX9650, EVGA 9800GX2, CHANGED OUT MEMORY AND NOW RUNNING 2X1066 OF THE BALSTIX!
THANKS AGAIN FOR THE OPPERTUNITY TO POST MY SCORES!

LIMA4111


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2008)

*Update.*






Not 3DMark06 Stable @ 3.5Ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

Jr: that is SWEET! 100% overclock and if I'm reading your temps on the side right... 36 idle?!? That is nothing but sweet my man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, funny thing is THAT IS HOT @ 1.47vcore! I need to re-apply TIM, I did a no-no and didn't reapply when I changed boards.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, funny thing is THAT IS HOT @ 1.47vcore! I need to re-apply TIM, I did a no-no and didn't reapply when I changed boards.



I think I know what you are doing come 1am when you get home from work! Lol...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2008)

*First run cpu New e8500*

runs better 24/7 but won't bench near as high as my 3110. I cannot get it to 4.5. it seems this new bach runs 24/7 faster with lower voltage , but once you get over 1.40v heat gets crazy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2008)

Heya T, think an e8400 would do about the same clocks on my P35? Also, what timings are you set at for that run?


----------



## DOM (Jul 3, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## trt740 (Jul 3, 2008)

*post this for now*







thx


----------



## trt740 (Jul 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya T, think an e8400 would do about the same clocks on my P35? Also, what timings are you set at for that run?



should come close im running ddr2 1216 55515 t2


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 4, 2008)

HD4850 730/1075....Add me please!


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2008)

*Add myself..*

Since I have my mind set on a new processor.  It's time to really start beating on this Quad.  I thought I'd score a little better..  More CPU torture ahead!


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

*Updated!*


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think #20 is wrong, since I definitely don't have a Q6600 and would be very confused at how a single 3870 would beat out a single 4850.

20, Dark2099 - Visiontek HD3870 @ 891/1305 - 14297 - Q6600 @ 3400.1Mhz - 421FSB  << that one.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Smartass sir!  Lol, so is the score correct, and the harware wrong, or is it just one of those anomoly scores?!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

The score is right, hardware is wrong, plus it is crossfire (I think) here is the post that has that score.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=810224&postcount=4140

EDIT:  I think there are a couple of scores with the E7200 and E8500 with the 3870s I had in CF that I don't see in there.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hate to be a pain, but the CPU is a E4600 not a Q6600, and the FSB is 425.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

*Add Me:*

Well it was Saturday night benching! Lol.. Q6700 at 3.8 380x10... GPU was at 772,1060,1914


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well it was Saturday night benching! Lol.. Q6700 at 3.8 380x10... GPU was at 772,1060,1914



very nice score.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> very nice score.



Thank you sir. I got 3.8 24/7 stable now... but I really don't like the volts.. The volts shown on that ss is what it would have to be... So, I'll stay at 3.5 till I get that new processor. right after water...

Erocker: It's a eVGA video card for me.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Testing a zotac 8800gts no need to post this*

just wanted to show ya what you get for 119.00


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Now, trt, are you going to go and try those "modded" drivers!? Lol. It looks pretty nice so far!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, trt, are you going to go and try those "modded" drivers!? Lol. It looks pretty nice so far!



I might but so far cannot find them. Im just playing with this card , but may send my 4870 back, not sure yet the difference in price is about 200.00 but the performance warrants about 50.00 really, okay maybe 80.00. This is such a good card and the cooler is alot quieter, and this card runs cooler. Still the 4870 is faster and I can crossfire it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

here is a post for you on where to click. You just grab the modded .inf file that you need, and then go to Guru3d and you can download whatever driver you pick.. If you go to Guru3d you can grab the 177.40 drivers and you don't need no .inf mod on it. Plus all drivers above 177.35 will be able to have the Nvidia PhysX drivers installed. Just have to go to Guru3d and download them there. But, if you do the 177.40 drivers you don't need to get the Nvidia PhysX download since its all ready in the folder. Just have to install.

If you need any help, just go to the GTX 260/280 driver thread. If you need anymore help


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hate to be a pain, but the CPU is a E4600 not a Q6600, and the FSB is 425.



Man, what the hell am I looking at!  Thanks man!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Man, what the hell am I looking at!  Thanks man!



I don't know what you are looking at.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Mr. erocker sir, I didn't mean to be a punk kid and tell you what to do. *cowers in a corner* Thanks.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> here is a post for you on where to click. You just grab the modded .inf file that you need, and then go to Guru3d and you can download whatever driver you pick.. If you go to Guru3d you can grab the 177.40 drivers and you don't need no .inf mod on it. Plus all drivers above 177.35 will be able to have the Nvidia PhysX drivers installed. Just have to go to Guru3d and download them there. But, if you do the 177.40 drivers you don't need to get the Nvidia PhysX download since its all ready in the folder. Just have to install.
> 
> If you need any help, just go to the GTX 260/280 driver thread. If you need anymore help



so as long as I download right from guru I don't need to do anything but install the drivers even though it does say it support the 8800gts?


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought I was the punk!  Lol sorry, long holliday weekend, I think I got too much sun!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

If you do the 177.40 you don't need to do anything. It's the other ones that Pagalms has in his signature that you have to do something to.

Erocker: It wasn't the sun, it was what we talked about last night... or was it this morning! Lol


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If you do the 177.40 you don't need to do anything. It's the other ones that Pagalms has in his signature that you have to do something to.
> 
> Erocker: It wasn't the sun, it was what we talked about last night... or was it this morning! Lol



okay in about 10 minutes we will see what result they have


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

All right. Sounds good.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

*okay here it is with the physx driver*



trt740 said:


> just wanted to show ya what you get for 119.00



a small gain 200 points but my true 24/7 clock increased and overclocking is alot more stable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks good! The physX dirvers won't show a gain with 3dmark scores. The only one it will do is Vantage. But I'm glad that the 177..41 drivers are stable for you!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 6, 2008)

*Add this*

Here's mine at 850 core 1100 mem:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2008)

seriously... the people that got those cheap GTS's got one hell of a deal, especially with the physx drivers being leaked.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> seriously... the people that got those cheap GTS's got one hell of a deal, especially with the physx drivers being leaked.



Oh, your right about that! Those cards are killer! Come on GTX!!! Lol..


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That looks good! The physX dirvers won't show a gain with 3dmark scores. The only one it will do is Vantage. But I'm glad that the 177..41 drivers are stable for you!



well heck even the drivers are better, thats the exact same set up but 200 points faster.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well heck even the drivers are better, thats the exact same set up but 200 points faster.



See, that is what nVidia does. it gives you more and more beta drivers to test and so forth. Then maybe once in a while they will update to a WHQL... Where as ATI gets a new CCC every few months, but then has to have people wait for that update in order to fix problems...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> See, that is what nVidia does. it gives you more and more beta drivers to test and so forth. Then maybe once in a while they will update to a WHQL... Where as ATI gets a new CCC every few months, but then has to have people wait for that update in order to fix problems...



Well ati always did have a giant driver package.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well ati always did have a giant driver package.



Yeah, they do have that. I like what they have done with the 8.7 drivers. Nvidia does a bunch of small updates, while ATI does one big one. But, in all they do at some point help out the little people.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

14k people


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> 14k people



I say OC it more I can that with the 9600GSO 

im sure you can get 750-800+ on the core


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

is your 9600GSO on stock voltage?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> I say OC it more I can that with the 9600GSO
> 
> im sure you can get 750-800+ on the core



Can't go more than 700  it mega sucks and its not temps even though its on passive.


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is your 9600GSO on stock voltage?



yeah





DrPepper said:


> Can't go more than 700  it mega sucks and its not temps even though its on passive.



thats sucks the 764mb oc more then the 368MB cards the GSO just have less shaders and 192bit

what are your temps ?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> yeah
> 
> thats sucks the 764mb oc more then the 368MB cards the GSO just have less shaders and 192bit
> 
> what are your temps ?



50 degrees max doesnt usualy move off 46


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> yeah



I may get a 9600GSO price on them is good and they are kicking some ass


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I may get a 9600GSO price on them is good and they are kicking some ass



well its also with a Q so you might not get the same and the PALIT Geforce 9600GSO Sonic 764MB are being RMAed  

So i cant get a 24/7 clock on them right now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> well its also with a Q so you might not get the same and the PALIT Geforce 9600GSO Sonic 764MB are being RMAed
> 
> So i cant get a 24/7 clock on them right now



with a Q?


----------



## DOM (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> with a Q?



Intel Quad Core in specs


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> with a Q?



I think he means a quad core as in a Q6600 for example.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2008)

DOM said:


> Intel Quad Core in specs



oh ok... I already took that into consideration that would lower my score.I think i am going to a quad or tri soon


----------



## vega22 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Add This*

marsey99 - MSI 8800GTS(G92) @ 800/1100 - 15181 - E8200 @ 4199.7Mhz - 525FSB


----------



## trt740 (Jul 10, 2008)

no one has benched this with a 280? that will soon chang muhaaa haaa


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> no one has benched this with a 280? that will soon chang muhaaa haaa



what a ... !!!


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 10, 2008)

New CPU, new score ...add me please...please keep the old score with the E4500.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

11,007 HD3870 GDDR3 @ stock. (780\900) I'll get lots of details soon.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

*firt run with 280 Please post this*

here it is remember this is with a dual core with a quad this would a bunch higher


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

Let me be the first to say, DAMN!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Let me be the first to say, DAMN!



You can see compared to my old 4870 the sm3.0 score are kinda close but the sm2.0 is not close at all.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy crap Trt!  That is insane!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Holy crap Trt!  That is insane!



I just was able to reach 19637 but my cpu is acting goofy with 4 gigs of ram. This card is screaming fast. I can't wait to see a 4870 if it's 80 percent faster than this wow!!!! This card acts just like a big 8800gts /9800gtx and every driver and third party program works ATItools included.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

*this is it I think with this cpu post this*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Trt... Your making me wet! But, by the fact I just can't wait for mine to get here!!! Not the way some sick minds will think


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Trt... Your making me wet! But, by the fact I just can't wait for mine to get here!!! Not the way some sick minds will think



this card will go a few frames faster but not much my cpu won't bench as high as my prior chips and is hold it back. This e8500 runs faster 24/7. The ram will run alot higher but it makes little difference beacuse it already has so much bandwith.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, I am in love with it non the less! I can't wait to hold mine in my hand and see about going sli! I mean, I can find them for about 350 if I really wanted... I am just gitty! Water system this weekend, and then new card next! I geeks dream come true!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I am in love with it non the less! I can't wait to hold mine in my hand and see about going sli! I mean, I can find them for about 350 if I really wanted... I am just gitty! Water system this weekend, and then new card next! I geeks dream come true!



where can you find a 280 for 350.00? WoW!!!! if a 4870x2 is 80 percent faster I'm gonna be mighty impressed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not going to tell! lol.. That would beat my perpose of wanting it myself! lol.. But thats all with due time my friend, due time!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

*here is the first system I benched on this thread 05-09-2007, 06:39 PM*



trt740 said:


>



and I bet it could still play most games out very well. A little over a year ago compare that to the 280 what a giant leap in tech.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 12, 2008)

Pretty hot system for a first time 06 run! Alot didn't (and still don't) have it so good. I scratched and sweat my way to 7682marks with a 1950XT and an E6600...

Consider yourself very blessed.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Pretty hot system for a first time 06 run! Alot didn't (and still don't) have it so good. I scratched and sweat my way to 7682marks with a 1950XT and an E6600...
> 
> Consider yourself very blessed.



everything has near doubled even the cpu score unreal. I do feel blessed ya got to love ebay.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've pretty much crapped myself each time I plug in a new piece of hardware.

Boggles the mind how fast things are moving...


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what the hell is that LOL  noticed that from page one have we come along way or what?



Lol, that was a AMD64 3200+ (s754) with a x1950pro agp!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll post soon results with the new 4850 i purchased this afternoon, on stock clocks at 4Ghz @ E8400 is doing 13725 3Dmarks so not bad at all, giving 5091 on SM2.0 and 6951 on SM3.0, i'll keep you informed


----------



## trt740 (Jul 12, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> I'll post soon results with the new 4850 i purchased this afternoon, on stock clocks at 4Ghz @ E8400 is doing 13725 3Dmarks so not bad at all, giving 5091 on SM2.0 and 6951 on SM3.0, i'll keep you informed



thats is good


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this ok for my rig? Also,..how do I get the panel with the score like everyone else here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Dammit I want my 4850 now! ..to think I only bought my 3870 about a month ago. I'm just impatient because for the first time I want to give dual graphics a blast


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Is this ok for my rig? Also,..how do I get the panel with the score like everyone else here.



nice score 9800gx2 or 280 speed for half the price  and you need the licensed version.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 13, 2008)

I know it may be alittle old but could you please put highest 7900GS on mine


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nice score 9800gx2 or 280 speed for half the price  and you need the licensed version.



Thanks Tom, I just bought Vantage, so I might as well splurge and get 06 now.


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jul 14, 2008)

This would be a sample run of my new* XFX 260GTX*

Ok now i know your waiting quietly, so here's a teaser for ya!!

3DMark06 1280x1024 *17,499* @ 4.0Ghz *SINGLE CARD*
Card clocks are 702/1200/1495 shader.
This is just a +62mhz core clock and +50mhz memory 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7427070


----------



## trt740 (Jul 14, 2008)

lohoutlaw said:


> This would be a sample run of my new* XFX 260GTX*
> 
> Ok now i know your waiting quietly, so here's a teaser for ya!!
> 
> ...



nice run


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my first run with my new 3870x2. Over 18k on my first run!  Please post.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Here's my first run with my new 3870x2. Over 18k on my first run!  Please post.



I see a little red X


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I see a little red X



Hmm, not sure why. I'll run it again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

I  see red x too,, I'm sad now.. Lol.. I want killer stuff!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 14, 2008)

Ran it again and dipped below 18k. Must not like the OC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

I really don't know why, but all I get is a big red X! lol... Might be that I am forced to use IE this weekend?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

I can see it fine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh now I cant.. Where the hell did it go


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh now I cant.. Where the hell did it go



LOL. Now I'm at work, and can't see it...nor do I have access to the file to repost.  I'll try to figure it out tonight. Weird!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

I bet it has to do with IE... I'm on that now and can't see it... I bet your on it now as well my friend. Dang world and the wanting to have IE on everything!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 14, 2008)

First run with teh new quad...






Prolly should have waited for 20k, but I got excited!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 15, 2008)

*add this please!*

Clocks- 790/1055


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, Here goes...going to post it as a thumbnail. Can't post the larger pic for some reason. Please add:


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 15, 2008)

www.techpowerup.org


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Well on firefox I don't even see the x.... I'd check your system for any bugs!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 15, 2008)

Let's try it one more time...904/999 clocks. I think it was a problem with Firefox. Please add.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Let's try it one more time...904/999 clocks. I think it was a problem with Firefox. Please add.



try 891/1098 paul


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats nice one Paulieg. I got a new card to bench for a while til I get my GTX...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

ok that SS just made my brain hurt...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Why, since it my screen shown on what I wrote twice?? lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2008)

All good!  So... it's been like three weeks since I got my 4870 and still no proper drivers for it.  No fan control with overclocking  AArrrgggghhhh!  I'm having benching withdrawls.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude, I am really feeling for you! It sucks that they really haven't done anything... Just trying to hard to push everything out a once this year.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2008)

erocker said:


> All good!  So... it's been like three weeks since I got my 4870 and still no proper drivers for it.  No fan control with overclocking  AArrrgggghhhh!  I'm having benching withdrawls.



Just go water, and "wash" away your fan worries.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

I won't be going water on GPU for a while... I'll get a universal one... No full blocks for me! Don't keep them long enough for it!


----------



## asb2106 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I won't be going water on GPU for a while... I'll get a universal one... No full blocks for me! Don't keep them long enough for it!



just experiencing that for myself now, Ive had my 3870 full covers for about 8 months now, and the cards are leaving, infact Im trying to sell them.  And I think Im done with water for the video cards, atleast till I run 2 loops, and get the cpu on its own loop


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, one loop is enough for a person that never have used it before. I just don't know if my GTX will be staying with me for long enough to have water on it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course you'll have it long enough. 1 day is long enough for me. 

I also only use universal blocks. I don't even use ram sinks most of the time, especially if the card has heat spreaders for the ram. Universal blocks make it a cakewalk to water cool vid cards. You only have to remove the block from the card to swap them out. Don't even ever have to take apart your loop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

We'll see what happens when I get the GTX... I might even think about going SLI with it... I would go quad sli, but there really isn't that much of a support for it... So, I don't know if it would even be worth it to me...
But, I am really thinking about it. That is true!


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jul 17, 2008)

An update on my XFX 260GTX 
Vary happy with this card, cant wait to go SLI 

lohoutlaw- XFX 260GTX @ 741/1211 - 18,223 - E8400 @ 4200.6Mhz - 466.7FSB
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7485104


----------



## trt740 (Jul 17, 2008)

lohoutlaw said:


> An update on my XFX 260GTX
> Vary happy with this card, cant wait to go SLI
> 
> lohoutlaw- XFX 260GTX @ 741/1211 - 18,223 - E8400 @ 4200.6Mhz - 466.7FSB
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7485104




wow very nice score, near my 280 score


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you very much.

I was wondering if i would catch some 's with this score.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 18, 2008)

I hate my stupid athlon now,  I want a wolfdale so bad... my gtx score:






there.....  oh,  I didn't take the screenshot right.. ok I'll try again later.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

highlight the stuff down at the bottom its the ink to the pic


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2008)

*test run*

thanks largon


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2008)

DOM said:


> thanks largon



Now get some more clocking on that quad.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to try to hit at least 3.9ghz tomorrow with my Q6600, if everything goes to plan... Sunday mabye?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm going to try to hit at least 3.9ghz tomorrow with my Q6600, if everything goes to plan... Sunday mabye?



What are you running now, and at what voltage?


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

This is my best on air at the moment.


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Now get some more clocking on that quad.



well got to redo the mod kind of trip on the miss and knocked it off


----------



## largon (Jul 19, 2008)

*DOM*,
Good to hear the mod worked just fine. I was kinda starting to get worried when I didn't hear about you after I PM'd the mod to you. 
How high a voltage have you tried yet?  

edit:
I posted a thread about the mod... If you hit some over voltage protections or somesuch please post.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work


http://www.palit.biz/main/vgapro.php?id=664

I thought you said this card wasent a Sonic card. I guess they have changed their minds....


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

*Add This Plz*











largon said:


> *DOM*,
> Good to hear the mod worked just fine. I was kinda starting to get worried when I didn't hear about you after I PM'd the mod to you.
> How high a voltage have you tried yet?
> 
> ...


well tryed 1.7v but its just turn all yellow in atitool scan LOL cant use ove 1.6v on load after the OCP mod  posted it in the thread


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

That's pretty good dom! that mod did a good thing on the card! Might be able to hit around 19k with sli..


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow DOM, that is and extremely nice score!  You just buried the 8800GS and 9600GSO's before it!  I looks like we have someone to take over for the 3dMark Vantage thread (if you are in to that kind of thing), so... yay!


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's pretty good dom! that mod did a good thing on the card! Might be able to hit around 19k with sli..


Thanks Well if I had a SLI mobo im sure I would get more then that cuz this is what goat got and there with the PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB mine are in rma right now  I bet they'll get 900+ core 

3Dmark 2006 - 18900 marks - TheGoat Eater (Overclocking TeamPalit) 
Processor: Core 2 E8500 (3.17G... @ 4250mhz on air  
Videocard: 2x GeForce 9600 GSO @ 750/955mhz  on air 


erocker said:


> Wow DOM, that is and extremely nice score!  You just buried the 8800GS and 9600GSO's before it!  I looks like we have someone to take over for the 3dMark Vantage thread (if you are in to that kind of thing), so... yay!


 are you asking me


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

Hehe, I'm getting ready for some new bench runs!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

That's wrong.. just plain wrong! lol. Glad to see water kicking in like that!


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

*add this*

Ok, I left work early for the day to take care of business!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Business... what to play with your water!?  

That's a sweet score man! I can't be how you got it!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, I left work early for the day to take care of business!



total pwnage.


----------



## asb2106 (Jul 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, I left work early for the day to take care of business!



WOW, is this one card we are talking about here!  HOLY CRAP I need to get rid of this second 3870 ASAP, I would love to get 16-18k out of a single card.  

Congrats on a GREAT SCORE.

edit**  I guess Ive been out of the loop for awhile but I thought that this thread was only for scores??  Did that get relaxed lately?


----------



## erocker (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, we can chat here again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

You mean this was only the bench thread... Wow I was off on talking!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 22, 2008)

*first run with Qx9650 unleashing the 280*

don't post this the chip and gpu will bench higher. Just wanted to post my first run


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> don't post this the chip and gpu will bench higher. Just wanted to post my first run



Wow, nice score for the 1st run, go for 23k .
I have a question, how i insers pictures bigger than 200k ?...like you did...i want to upgrade my score also...
Have a nice day.


----------



## DOM (Jul 23, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> Wow, nice score for the 1st run, go for 23k .
> I have a question, how i insers pictures bigger than 200k ?...like you did...i want to upgrade my score also...
> Have a nice day.



http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2008)

*add this*

4850


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> don't post this the chip and gpu will bench higher. Just wanted to post my first run



That is an insane score already!!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

*I'm trying to get stable at 4.7ghz to bench but this is it for now  post this*



erocker said:


> That is an insane score already!!



gonna try again this weekend for a bit faster.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang... TRT with the crazy score, and Erocker..... I can't wait to be apart of it!  got the UPS tracking info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Updated!*


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 23, 2008)

To late to make the update, but here's mine with my new CPU


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2008)

*CPU Bottleneck... but add for now*

XFX 9800GTX:




Think I got it right this time..
Darn, think I used wrong driver now..  I'll rerun with official driver, but under xp32 this time..
but have to install xp32 first,  glad I'm adding a 750gig hd tomorrow!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

johnspack said:


> XFX 9800GTX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats one of the best AMD systems i've ever seen.... but wow, thats bottlenecked.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Add This*

I had to beat out Sol before I left tonight.


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> http://www.techpowerup.org/



I uploaded...and then ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> I uploaded...and then ?



and then it gives you links at the bottom. paste the one with URL tags.


----------



## DOM (Jul 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> *Updated!*



 I got two cards PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB & PALIT 9600GSO 384MB the Sonics are being rma


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> I got two cards PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB & PALIT 9600GSO 384MB the Sonics are being rma



what happened those sonics should scream together ?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> I got two cards PALIT 9600GSO Sonic 768MB & PALIT 9600GSO 384MB the Sonics are being rma



over volted them?


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally...the new score with my new CPU ...please add me and keep my old score with the E4500.

Thanks.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> Finally...the new score with my new CPU ...please add me and keep my old score with the E4500.
> 
> Thanks.



very nice


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what the official driver is for 9800gtx + xp32?  I see 175.16 being used,  but I can only dl 175.19 as official from nvidia.  Is the .19 driver valid?  As 175.16 is the only driver available for xp64,  I'm confused!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 23, 2008)

here my latest oc will try ocing my cpu to 4.4Ghz tomorrow and to get my 280 abit higher


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

*here is a little better*






still not stable at 4.7ghz tweaking


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

every now and then, scores like that turn up on single cards, and make my E-peen shrivel and die.

for a single card score, i think you cost me about 4 inches...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> every now and then, scores like that turn up on single cards, and make my E-peen shrivel and die.
> 
> for a single card score, i think you cost me about 4 inches...



and this 280 won't overclock as high as others. look at the card on the post above mine. I think it's my power supply holding it back a bit. I have a very good OCZ 600 watt SLI 4 rail PSU but it getting near it's max with two hardrives, 4gb of ram, two DVD drives, 3 120mm fans , 2 92mm fans , antec spot cooler , a 280 GTX and a Qx9650 oced to hell and back. Having said that the 280b is gonna be crazy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

You know what I suggest to do trt on ocing it... Undo the dvd drives, and bench using everything else... I really don't see the point in haveing the DVD even hooked up if you don't use it every day... But, that is me.. 

@Mussels.... Got a smile on my face from that! Can't wait till Friday afternoon and open my package!


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 23, 2008)

@trt740, thx a lot man ....i wanna buy the new e8600 ...to hit 17k ...


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I tried xp32 and 175.19, lower score,  and I'm not installing a 3rd install of xp64 just to use the older non physx driver,  so my last post stands until a good official driver for my card comes out....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> and this 280 won't overclock as high as others. look at the card on the post above mine. I think it's my power supply holding it back a bit. I have a very good OCZ 600 watt SLI 4 rail PSU but it getting near it's max with two hardrives, 4gb of ram, two DVD drives, 3 120mm fans , 2 92mm fans , antec spot cooler , a 280 GTX and a Qx9650 oced to hell and back. Having said that the 280b is gonna be crazy.



i've got the 2nd version of the card so ill be able to oc just over what you can, hand picked core ill say


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i've got the 2nd version of the card so ill be able to oc just over what you can, hand picked core ill say



Not sure what you mean there are no hand picked cards they are all the same just clocked differently. I have seen several basic clocked cards go alot higher than your cards clock. Thats just a marketing ploy. I have also seen the FTW cards that won't overclock as high as yours or mine.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> still not stable at 4.7ghz tweaking



Can you post your voltages in the QX thread?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Not sure what you mean there are no hand picked cards they are all the same just clocked differently. I have seen several basic clocked cards go alot higher than your cards clock. Thats just a marketing ploy. I have also seen the FTW cards that won't overclock as high as yours or mine.



well i know from ocing my old 8800ultra i had the stock version and the XXX and the XXX had hand picked cores so you could oc higher then the stock one, ill try high clocks tonight and let you know how high i can get it


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> well i know from ocing my old 8800ultra i had the stock version and the XXX and the XXX had hand picked cores so you could oc higher then the stock one, ill try high clocks tonight and let you know how high i can get it



thats a scam bro, sometimes when they are really really high versions they will hand select cores but not for a 20 mgz core difference. All they did was change the bios.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can you post your voltages in the QX thread?



will do


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> every now and then, scores like that turn up on single cards, and make my E-peen shrivel and die.
> 
> for a single card score, i think you cost me about 4 inches...



My e-peen has just become inverted and it's now an e-vag


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> will do



yer your probley right well would the ssc versoin, just be a higher clocked bios to why can't we just flash our cards and save 80buks  yer looks like some thinks holding you back whats the high clocks you hit.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> every now and then, scores like that turn up on single cards, and make my E-peen shrivel and die.
> 
> for a single card score, i think you cost me about 4 inches...



well to be true shes running a PhysX card so that helps


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> yer your probley right well would the ssc versoin, just be a higher clocked bios to why can't we just flash our cards and save 80buks  yer looks like some thinks holding you back whats the high clocks you hit.



you can, and it's my core, my shaders will go to 1555. It is just the luck of the draw. My card will run well past scc speeds.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> well to be true shes running a PhysX card so that helps



yes but that only helps in dx10 not in this bench which is dx9


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Okay finally got my cpu back to 4.6ghz  post this please*

here is my new best


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice score there Trt.. It took me 2 mins to even write Nice because of how I envy ya!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> here is my new best



Very nice score, how does that compare to other single cards on orb? I would imagine that's very near the top.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Very nice score, how does that compare to other single cards on orb? I would imagine that's very near the top.



thx guys but I'm not sure didn't submit this to orb and believe it or not my shaders don't over clock as well as others i have seen. The core speed is near what a stock 280b 55nm will be at and my shaders are running about 160+ mghz slower than the 280b. So imagine how fast it will be when you overclock it.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Nice score there Trt.. It took me 2 mins to even write Nice because of how I envy ya!



when is your 280 coming cold?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

It Comes





Tomorrow!!!!

So after cutting grass, and what not, I'll be clicking it up, and ocing the baby!!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but that only helps in dx10 not in this bench which is dx9



yer but 06 uses PhysX  still?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> yer but 06 uses PhysX  still?



no, as far as I know it doesn't only vantage


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Vantage is the only one that uses PhysX... the development of 06 wasn't like Vantage... Vantage GPU test 2 is what gets the PhysX working...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It Comes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now you know I'm gonna step up, for the 280b


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol.. want to know something funny?


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. want to know something funny?



what


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

I can all ready do it! lol






But, The card isn't out so I'm waiting... don't want to start it then have to end it to change cards... lol EVGA FTW!


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 25, 2008)

So3oL4Nu said:


> Finally...the new score with my new CPU ...please add me and keep my old score with the E4500.
> 
> Thanks.



You post it wrong at the 1st page...

32. So3oL4Nu 4326mhz / 390FSB / 15765 score...that's wrong...my score is 15911 and i run the CPU at 4410mhz @ 490 FSB...no problem, just saying ...please corect.
Have a nice day.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I can all ready do it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure I understand I don't see the 280b


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

If I click on the Auto Reg. Button I can start my next Step-up.. But the GTX 280b(+) isn't out yet or mentioned on the website, so you can't get the Step-up yet... That's way I said I don't want to start it till it comes out... or the mention of it in the website...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> no, as far as I know it doesn't only vantage



Then why when you start the test in the loading screen down the bottom is say PhysX, wouldnt say it if it didn't


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


>



not sure at all. Did you try lower shader setting and higher core setting yet?


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jul 25, 2008)

And yet another update on my 260GTX 
Almost 19000 baby. Still working on more but it's rather warm here in my area.

lohoutlaw - XFX 260GTX @ 741/1211 - 18,611 - E8400 @ 4400.6Mhz - 488.9FSB  *SINGLE CARD*
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=7529629&compareResultType=14


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

lohoutlaw said:


> And yet another upgate on my 260GTX
> Almost 19000 baby. Still working on more but it's rather warm here in my area.
> 
> lohoutlaw - XFX 260GTX @ 741/1211 - 18,611 - E8400 @ 4400.6Mhz - 488.9FSB  *SINGLE CARD*
> http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=7529629&compareResultType=14



very nice very nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Got my card. Did both Vantage and 06 run at stock clocks on the card but benching state of my CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Got my card. Did both Vantage and 06 run at stock clocks on the card but benching state of my CPU.



nice run now stop screwing around and overclock it lol   try 700/1500/1250 and see how ya do.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nice run now stop screwing around and overclock it lol   try 700/1500/1250 and see how ya do.



Yeah, seriously Cold. I beat that with my 8800GT.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know why but 3dmark doesn't like me at all! lol... but its stock... so we'll try something... tomorrow..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on the card! But, what is your PCIe Freq set at? Also, how come you didn't drop the multiplier another notch and up the fsb more?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks JR. I have the freq at 100 right now.. haven't played with it since I really haven't found anything happening with the card it self.
As for my oc. I'll be playing with it in a while also. X800 just gave me his bios set-up so I can use it.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

*for shits and giggles*

here is my fastest 24/7 cpu prime stable gpu 3dmark06 stable 3 hour loop






 I think these 280 paired with a Qx9650 are impressive.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

2nd 3870 arrives soon  Expect me to bust out around 24k  then when I've finished playing with the cards.. who knows what will come next. CF 4870 anyone?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 27, 2008)

Tell me how you like the Crossfire action cause I was thinking of getting another 4850!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Tell me how you like the Crossfire action cause I was thinking of getting another 4850!



that will rock two 4850s are fast fast.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my new best still working on the clocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I pushed abit more a got this man this card has hindin power that nvidia has locked away, what every i give this card it hasn't hit top end yet


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Here is my new best still working on the clocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice clocks you have a great card there  I cannot match that shader clock at all.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

so whats the highest you got trt? and why can i push mine this hard


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> so whats the highest you got trt? and why can i push mine this hard



just the luck of the draw, just as some cpus overclock better than some of the exact same model cpus, so do some gpus. It also can be motherboard, better powersupply etc. You actually have a nvidia motherboard, I have a intel motherboard and in my experience when you run a geforce card in a geforce motherboard you get better results overclocking the card because it was designed for it. My motherboard on the other hand is made for Ati cards. It makes only a slight difference but in this case it becomes bigger when overclocking.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

ture lol i had a big fight with this guy on aother theard awhile ago about this, i told him when i buy a nvidia board ill buy a nvidia card because there made for each other, but i only buy evga latley, like a ati gpu with a ati chipset but he didn't want to know, owell so what temps are you getting  running your card on those clocks?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

That's pretty nice man. When I was looking for some GTX threads, I found a little thing that caught my eye. They say that at the factories if a chip can bend a little higher, they then put them in the cards that they do factory oc's to... So, or little Live, got a better chip then what you and I got TRT.. Lucky bugger!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's pretty nice man. When I was looking for some GTX threads, I found a little thing that caught my eye. They say that at the factories if a chip can bend a little higher, they then put them in the cards that they do factory oc's to... So, or little Live, got a better chip then what you and I got TRT.. Lucky bugger!



so do i have the same chip as the 280scc ed?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

From the way things go with the OC chips, they probably do this: Once the chip is known to be of a higher bend, then it goes tossed to the side. After it gets tossed from the side it gets tested even more and whatever is the better of the chips goes to the higher cards... Meaning the best chip is in the best card...
That is one thing I hated about the Step-up. I wasn't able to go with the Scc version. But, what I have just said is just a hunch...  That I don't quite know if it's right or what...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> From the way things go with the OC chips, they probably do this: Once the chip is known to be of a higher bend, then it goes tossed to the side. After it gets tossed from the side it gets tested even more and whatever is the better of the chips goes to the higher cards... Meaning the best chip is in the best card...
> That is one thing I hated about the Step-up. I wasn't able to go with the Scc version. But, what I have just said is just a hunch...  That I don't quite know if it's right or what...



yer but trt probley right just i can oc abit higher because my board is made by nvidia you guys have the same board and could be because of the power of the board and yous are useing qauds


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> so do i have the same chip as the 280scc ed?



yes, If your asking could you flash your card with a SCC bios yes you can they are physically Identical and your card can exceed that speed already.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> From the way things go with the OC chips, they probably do this: Once the chip is known to be of a higher bend, then it goes tossed to the side. After it gets tossed from the side it gets tested even more and whatever is the better of the chips goes to the higher cards... Meaning the best chip is in the best card...
> That is one thing I hated about the Step-up. I wasn't able to go with the Scc version. But, what I have just said is just a hunch...  That I don't quite know if it's right or what...



na thats not it this is a age old debate. They don't have the time or man power for that type of testing, only rarely will they hand select gpus, set your card to SCC version clocks , my card and everyone elses can exceed that speed. They are all the same just flashed with a different bios.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> ture lol i had a big fight with this guy on aother theard awhile ago about this, i told him when i buy a nvidia board ill buy a nvidia card because there made for each other, but i only buy evga latley, like a ati gpu with a ati chipset but he didn't want to know, owell so what temps are you getting  running your card on those clocks?



It only seems to make a difference in very few thing, example, in the past, on a geforce board I could overclock the PCIE express slot higher, than when I used a Geforce card with a Crossfire board. You won't notice a giant differece but you do at extreme clock settings. The trade off here is my cpus frontside bus will go alot higher with a Intel board, thats not important now with my QX9650 but with a E8200, E7200 or even a E8400 that could be giant , so it's a give and take.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> na thats not it this is a age old debate. They don't have the time or man power for that type of testing, only rarely will they hand select gpus, set your card to SCC version clocks , my card and everyone elses can exceed that speed. They are all the same just flashed with a different bios.



Like I said TRT it was just a hunch.  But, i'm quite fine with my card. I just gotta do a little more stuff to it and its a go... But, found out I can't do any step-ups... one and only one can you do...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Like I said TRT it was just a hunch.  But, i'm quite fine with my card. I just gotta do a little more stuff to it and its a go... But, found out I can't do any step-ups... one and only one can you do...



yer i know i did one for my GTS to my GX2 there a one off


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Like I said TRT it was just a hunch.  But, i'm quite fine with my card. I just gotta do a little more stuff to it and its a go... But, found out I can't do any step-ups... one and only one can you do...



you can if you bought a new card correct?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

If you have never got a Step-up on a the card then yes... But, once you do, it's over... Forgot about that once I saw that Auto reg/Step-up button.. Oh, well... I can go sli, then Hybrid sli come in a few months


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 29, 2008)

Notebook Score: 13670

Q9450 @ stock.
8800M GTX SLi @ stock.
4GB 667Mhz 4-4-4-12.
Vista Home Premium 64 Bit.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7583701


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Notebook Score: 13670
> 
> Q9450 @ stock.
> 8800M GTX SLi @ stock.
> ...



well thats close enough to my system, thats one hell of a laptop.


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Jul 29, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Notebook Score: 13670
> 
> Q9450 @ stock.
> 8800M GTX SLi @ stock.
> ...



OMG !!! That's a NoteBook ?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Notebook Score: 13670
> 
> Q9450 @ stock.
> 8800M GTX SLi @ stock.
> ...



damn that's one crazy laptop, makes me want to upgrade mobo and gpu cause your stock score is  1600pts higher than mine at stock.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 31, 2008)

Well this is the best I could muster on a quad @ 3.6, the GTX260 OC's pretty damn good, this is the furthest I've taken the shaders with stability...running 177.79 beta's on Vista x64, specs in sys specs.

Still not too shabby imo, this thing games like a beast at stock...I have yet to game with it OC'd just because it's performance at stock w/1440x900 res is awesome, even in Crysis Very High + JH's Extreme Realism Crysis Mod. Plus it runs very cool for such a large GPU...the fan at 80% doesn't let this thing go above 65C, 100% takes it down to 59C.

I know quite a few older cards, ati and amd have beaten my scores, it's all good, I'm not here to compete, just here to post what I got, I got almost 14K with my 9600GT OC'd which as powerful as this card is shows me drivers or something needs fixed, but these and the 48xx are new and have a lot of power yet to be extracted! This card with lower shader OC got P12012 in Vantage too, good enough for 3rd place so far...sure that won't last long with all them GTX2xx and HD48xx cards out there! Thanks guys!


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Add This*

Finally got 3dmark06 working since I got my Q9450.  Here is single card for now.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 5, 2008)

SK-1 said:


>



wow Bob hell of a score


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Add This`*

Crossfired HD 4850's+Q9450@3.6=


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Aug 7, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Crossfired HD 4850's+Q9450@3.6=



Nice score, go for 20k...OC the hell out of the CPU ...that's a good CPU


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice score dark! Yeah, you can't leave it hanging there! Break 20k with a mild boost to FSB clock, then post up.


----------



## lohoutlaw (Aug 8, 2008)

*lohoutlaw  260GTX SLI @ 738/1205 - 21,543 - E8400 @ 4.4Ghz - 488.9FSB*
Hmm, it looks like i got in the top 10 
lohoutlaw HwBot scores

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=7735606&compareResultType=14


----------



## trt740 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Please post this Erocker*



trt740 said:


> here is my new best



my friend


----------



## DOM (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Add This*

Fiddling around with the E8500 some, highest I can bench at for now.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Add This*

Set up the water loop, got the CPU stable enough at 4.5ghz for a bench, got the cards up a little, and then disappointed with a whole 442 point gain.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

dude, that's one hell of a score!  Gosh... one month...


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 11, 2008)

Going to spank it in a day or 2 when I get my QX9650.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds good man!  Won't be a long while before I can do anything like that...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a great score pos. Just goes to show what AMD can still do, I got 12172 with my stuff just yesterday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> That's a great score pos. Just goes to show what AMD can still do, I got 12172 with my stuff just yesterday.



thanks  you have a faster CPU and GPU then me too.

@JRracingfan I am 52marks behind you. I WILL MATCH OR BETTER THAT SCORE.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh I know, I was just saying that AMD can still kick some ass.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Going to spank it in a day or 2 when I get my QX9650.



drop it in man and spank it.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dropped, moving the res for my loop so the hot air from my 4850's doesn't blow onto it any more.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Dropped, moving the res for my loop so the hot air from my 4850's doesn't blow onto it any more.



try 10x400 1.36v to start dark set your n/b at 1.55v to 1.57v and 4.0 like magic


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

Any suggestions on CPU PLL or FSB term, or did you not use those?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Any suggestions on CPU PLL or FSB term, or did you not use those?



CPU PLL was on auto FSB was at auto


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Add This*

Yea, that is what I did too.  Spanking in progress.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yea, that is what I did too.  Spanking in progress.



should bench at 4.5ghz atleast. The Q9450 I think will run 24/7 at 3.88Ghz priming now needed 1.4v and this is a very cool running quad.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

I will, just having a tad of fun now.  And I said it was in progress.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2008)

Is that with my P5Q3? Looking good man!


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yuppers.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Add This*

Spanking nicely, don't know if I am going to try for higher or not on the CPU.


----------



## DOM (Aug 14, 2008)

dark you should run it on xp im sure you could get 24+k nice score by the way


----------



## trt740 (Aug 14, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Spanking nicely, don't know if I am going to try for higher or not on the CPU.



thats chips a monster


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

No doubt.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2008)

I suddenly am disappointed in my QX9650.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe get a second loop and get a second card, and then something tells me you would do much better.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Maybe get a second loop and get a second card, and then something tells me you would do much better.



I'm already in 2 loops. I'm not disappointed in my scores at all considering my card. I'm just disappointed that my QX doesn't clock nearly as nice as yours. I can only manage around 4.3 at those voltages. Never thought I would be disappointed with those kind of clocks this soon. lol. That's ok tho, the DICE runs should be coming soon.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think you will win on DICE.  I should get a second loop for the cards and see what a little volt modding can do.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I suddenly am disappointed in my QX9650.



You poor, poor man!  Just ship that god awful chip over to me and I will release you of your torment! 

On a serious note, have you tried your chip in a different motherboard?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2008)

i SOOO thought i had a 22k score in here somewhere but i cant find it anywhere. i've looked for days.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Add Me!!!*

OH!!!!! there it is!!!!!!!! hahahahh!








OH... and.... for shits and giggles..... on air....







and to top things off.... that a new personal best.. but i have a few more i'll post later on that beat it.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not bad fit, I've been playing with my 3870x2 a bit before I sell it.  20k on a single card, not too bad.  Going to do a run at 4.5GHz after I do Vantage.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2008)

Dark and fitseries, those are some awesome scores!  I will be updating this weekend.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'm already in 2 loops. I'm not disappointed in my scores at all considering my card. I'm just disappointed that my QX doesn't clock nearly as nice as yours. I can only manage around 4.3 at those voltages. Never thought I would be disappointed with those kind of clocks this soon. lol. That's ok tho, the DICE runs should be coming soon.



I've actually been contemplating turning my water cooler and phase unit into a waterchiller. dice is great for runs, but gets quite annoying for gaming. "alright right after this frag i'll add dome more dice to the pot" lol jk

but seeing as my phase has a 150w breaking point (ie where it stops being a cooler and turns into a heater) I think running the loop to the rad first then to the phase/block would be ideal. 

I already knwo that due to the wattage limit, my watercooler is able to go higher with my quad than me phase (4.2 on water vs 3.95 on phase) but what do you guys think would that be better or just make me do more work on condensatuion management without better results?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Add This*

4.5GHz and I think its stable, fiddled with some BIOS settings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah I miss the good 'ol days


----------



## Wile E (Aug 16, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> I've actually been contemplating turning my water cooler and phase unit into a waterchiller. dice is great for runs, but gets quite annoying for gaming. "alright right after this frag i'll add dome more dice to the pot" lol jk
> 
> but seeing as my phase has a 150w breaking point (ie where it stops being a cooler and turns into a heater) I think running the loop to the rad first then to the phase/block would be ideal.
> 
> I already knwo that due to the wattage limit, my watercooler is able to go higher with my quad than me phase (4.2 on water vs 3.95 on phase) but what do you guys think would that be better or just make me do more work on condensatuion management without better results?


I say you rebuild and retune your phase. You already have the most important bits. I'm sure you can get it tuned for 1.7-1.8V on a quad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

HELP guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!

effing 3dm06 STOPS in the CPU test. i have tried everything. more volts, lower fsb, loosen timings, stock settings. nothing works. 3gpu ati 4k's WONT BENCH. i even tried reinstalling drivers and 3dm06. still a no go.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> HELP guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> effing 3dm06 STOPS in the CPU test. i have tried everything. more volts, lower fsb, loosen timings, stock settings. nothing works. 3gpu ati 4k's WONT BENCH. i even tried reinstalling drivers and 3dm06. still a no go.



Did you check your ram? Instability at stock speeds always has me checking my ram if software fixes don't work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

ram is perfect. passes memtest every time, OC's to the moon, cool to the touch.


----------



## lohoutlaw (Aug 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> HELP guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> effing 3dm06 STOPS in the CPU test. i have tried everything. more volts, lower fsb, loosen timings, stock settings. nothing works. 3gpu ati 4k's WONT BENCH. i even tried reinstalling drivers and 3dm06. still a no go.




Are you getting the Virtual run time error?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

nope. it just stops. then i close the program and everything else still works. vantage is doing the same thing now. 05, 03, 01... they all run fine along with orthos, p95, etc. i have done the patches for futuremark too. nothing seems to work here.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 18, 2008)

*Add me*

Dunno if scores are still being updated here but what the hey, here's mine


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope. it just stops. then i close the program and everything else still works. vantage is doing the same thing now. 05, 03, 01... they all run fine along with orthos, p95, etc. i have done the patches for futuremark too. nothing seems to work here.



You tried farting on it?  It's worked for you in the past...

GL fixing it dude.  All I can think of is an improper installation of the 3 cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 19, 2008)

it's the same damn thing that happens to every damn setup i get. once i get to a really high OC 06 refuses to work for me. it doesnt die or freeze though. it just stops.


----------



## ebuprofen (Aug 20, 2008)

Beat that


----------



## lohoutlaw (Aug 20, 2008)

ebuprofen said:


> Beat that


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Dunno if scores are still being updated here but what the hey, here's mine



nice score not bad at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2008)

ebuprofen said:


> Beat that



nice score. any voltmods done to the card? my 7900GS would get about the same score but it was running 1.5v GPU 2.25v ram 715mhz/1000mhz


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing with the 4850s in CF, will have a third after one gets back from RMA, E8500 isnt at max yet.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Playing with the 4850s in CF, will have a third after one gets back from RMA, E8500 isnt at max yet.



nice score dark


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 24, 2008)

FINALLY got my rig all built and overclocked now that the wedding stuff has settled down 
my first 20k+ system, damn it do I love watercooling


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2008)

Told you water cooling was great.


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Told you water cooling was great.



hehehehe, not to mention looks great if you set it up well, I still need to upload some pics, you will likey


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Add This*

More playing.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 25, 2008)

and a quick one with the 8600..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to my best friend Dark2099 i have a QX9650 to play with. you'll be seeing more of me soon.

Giorgos th. ..... thats nice man. join us over here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69519


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2008)

Beat this badass score , Was so bored and since I tried, and failed to get a bigger overclock I just tried to see if I could get 1 3dmark  I was close. Also it wouldn't let me lower my multi so the cpu score is too high.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add Me*

going up!

team FIT/DARK...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add Me*

little more....


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add This*

On Catalyst 8.8, 3870x2 877 Core 954 Memory.


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2008)

trt740 is that a E8190 or E7300  

its funny how alot of ppl have new hardware but never get the latest CPU-Z, GPU-Z etc lol


----------



## trt740 (Aug 26, 2008)

DOM said:


> trt740 is that a E8190 or E7300
> 
> its funny how alot of ppl have new hardware but never get the latest CPU-Z, GPU-Z etc lol



thats the lastest I have but I will check for you, checked I have the lastes cpuz and thats how it reports it. 1.44.2 is the newest techpower up has in the downloads section. I did find this version http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/ and it reports it correctly.


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> thats the lastest I have but I will check for you, checked I have the lastes cpuz and thats how it reports it. 1.44.2 is the newest techpower up has in the downloads section. I did find this version but it reports it the same E8190 at top and E7300 in the middle http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/



ss ?

that funny 

cpu-z site is on the about tab  1.47v is out tomorrow

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## trt740 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> little more....



you da man Fits


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2008)

Did fit just hit top 5 on air!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

Arrrg!! Damnit Palit, send me my 4850's!!!!! lol. I need to bench again. I've beat the 8800GT horse to death. lol.


----------



## DOM (Aug 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Arrrg!! Damnit Palit, send me my 4850's!!!!! lol. I need to bench again. I've beat the 8800GT horse to death. lol.



tell me about it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2008)

My latest,still nudging the card up.


----------



## DOM (Aug 28, 2008)

tig wrong thread LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Arrrg!! Damnit Palit, send me my 4850's!!!!! lol. I need to bench again. I've beat the 8800GT horse to death. lol.



LOL let me know when you see them on newegg


fitseries3 way to rock the boat a little bit around here. Congrats



Where is my e6700 wile lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL let me know when you see them on newegg
> 
> 
> fitseries3 way to rock the boat a little bit around here. Congrats
> ...



E6750. And it and the MO are on their way.

Tell Palit to hurry, dammit. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

single 4870x2...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

4870x2 + 4870 loose run....






im tellin ya... im not done yet...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice to see you got it working fit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add Me*

higher...

4870x2 + 4850


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey fit what exact set up is that?  A single 4870x2 in CF with a 4870 or 4850?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

diamond 4870x2 + VT 4870


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow you just smashed your way into first place.


----------



## travva (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is mine! Add me etc


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Add This*

Here we go with the new E8400.


----------



## ebuprofen (Aug 31, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice score. any voltmods done to the card? my 7900GS would get about the same score but it was running 1.5v GPU 2.25v ram 715mhz/1000mhz



yep, almost the same voltmod as yours, only memory vas 2.23v and 970mhz, the core was running 725mhz  and cooled by an AMD stock cooler


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

after some optimizing... still waiting for the asus top bios though. 

single 4870x2


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3, I need your video card clocks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

772/900

the 26k score was 4870x2 + 4870

the 24k score a few posts up from this one is 4870x2.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2008)

*UPDATED.*


----------



## trt740 (Sep 1, 2008)

E my score should be 7th overall top ten


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> E my score should be 7th overall top ten



Had a feeling I missed one.  Fixed.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are a couple of runs with a e7200 and 3870's.

The first score is with one 3870, and the second with a pair.  Not to bad...

UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 1, 2008)

ebuprofen said:


> yep, almost the same voltmod as yours, only memory vas 2.23v and 970mhz, the core was running 725mhz  and cooled by an AMD stock cooler



mine was cooled by an Asus chilly vent lux 

pic of card with cooler 





SS of idle temps 






in the SS of temps that was right after the voltmod and putting the new cooler on when i was trying to find the max the card would do.


----------



## evil bill (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you update my score please - I decided to act before I dropped out the top100


----------



## dipsta (Sep 1, 2008)

ADD me please 
4870X2 @777/990
qx9650 @3790

score 20937


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres my new score.I think i might try for highest oc'd 4850 too 











With a AC S1 R2 on it with a tt 120mm fan on it.Max temp running 3d06 was 41c 

EDIT-i'll take that highest clocked 4850 please


----------



## trt740 (Sep 5, 2008)

*not so fast*



tigger69 said:


> Heres my new score.I think i might try for highest oc'd 4850 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to volt mod my 2 gt92's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2008)

Card at 740core and 1125 mem.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Card at 740core and 1125 mem.



I can top that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Add This*

try this mate 







Card at 750 core and 1150 mem


----------



## trt740 (Sep 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> try this mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't beat that  great job.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 5, 2008)

*Add This*

Please add my score. Many thanks!


----------



## AddSub (Sep 6, 2008)

*Add This*

Add this one:

*3DMark06: 17693*
*GPU: single EVGA GTX 260 [GPU @ 729MHz, shader @ 1458MHz, VRAM @ stock]*
*CPU: Q6700 @ 3.5GHz [FSB @ 350 x 10 multi]*
*OS: Windows XP SP3*
*Driver tweaks: None. Driver @ defualt/quality preset*
*RAM: 4GB @ stock (800MHz, 4-4-4-12 2T)*

Lot of tweaking left to do. I aim to take this CPU to 3.8GHz, OC both the RAM and VRAM (both are at stock now), and push the GPU/shader clocks another 5%. All this should put me over 18000.

Screen-cap attached below. 

*Note:* EIST/Speedstep is on, which is why CPU-Z is showing lower clock and only x6.0 for multiplier. 3DMark did detect the right clock.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Add This*

Vista may have been acting up so going to fiddle with XP for a bit, first run with the E8400 and 4850 at stock.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

farting around here...

x2 @ stock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

i want to see you top that with your x800xt trt (or what ever your name is )


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

Crossfire run, cards at stock, cpu at 4.6ghz.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Crossfire run, cards at stock, cpu at 4.6ghz.
> 
> What was the other card?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> dark2099 said:
> 
> 
> > Crossfire run, cards at stock, cpu at 4.6ghz.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2008)

weird dark2099,gpu-z say xfire disabled/available.

Nice score though,i hope to get a second 4850 soon.14285 is not bad for me though with card at 750/1150


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

single X2...


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 6, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> weird dark2099,gpu-z say xfire disabled/available.
> 
> Nice score though,i hope to get a second 4850 soon.14285 is not bad for me though with card at 750/1150



Yea, I just noticed that too.  Still doing it.  But here is my score with the CPU and both cards OCed.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2008)

*ADD This*


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Add This*

Got my 3rd 4850 back from RMA today, anyone off hand now if XP supports more than 2 GPu's, CCC only recognises 2 but GPU-Z and Device Manager find all 3.  Here is what might be 3 cards and stock with the E8400 at 4.5GHz.  Going to do a quick run with only 2 cards in the system and compare to verify whether 3 cards is working.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Got my 3rd 4850 back from RMA today, anyone off hand now if XP supports more than 2 GPu's, CCC only recognises 2 but GPU-Z and Device Manager find all 3.  Here is what might be 3 cards and stock with the E8400 at 4.5GHz.  Going to do a quick run with only 2 cards in the system and compare to verify whether 3 cards is working.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080911/Capture006506.jpg


Can I ask why you are benching 06 with an E8400 when you have a QX9650 in your possession? The QX will stomp the E84, especially in 3Dmark 06. You'de be WELL over 20k with the quad vs that dual.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can I ask why you are benching 06 with an E8400 when you have a QX9650 in your possession? The QX will stomp the E84, especially in 3Dmark 06.



i have it... and actually now i dont have it.... it's going to be sent out to its new owner on monday. he knows who he is


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Add This*

After much work I got the E8400 to bench at 4.725 with 3 cards.


----------



## DOM (Sep 12, 2008)

dark when are you going to XP for 06 you know 06 takes a hit on Vista even the CPU score


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude, with that, why should you do it with a Qx9650! Sweetness man!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 13, 2008)

DOM said:


> dark when are you going to XP for 06 you know 06 takes a hit on Vista even the CPU score



If you see my score a few posts up from that one, those were 3 cards at stock in XP, my first run in Vista with 3 cards at stock was 20.1k.  Not saying you're wrong, just stating what happened with me.



Cold Storm said:


> Dude, with that, why should you do it with a Qx9650! Sweetness man!



Thanks, with 2 cards and the Qx at 4+GHz probably I got 23k, 22k on a dual and 3 cards, pretty impressive IMPO.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Thanks, with 2 cards and the Qx at 4+GHz probably I got 23k, 22k on a dual and 3 cards, pretty impressive IMPO.



Dude, I believe it's quite impressive! Great stuff rite ther!


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you see my score a few posts up from that one, those were 3 cards at stock in XP, my first run in Vista with 3 cards at stock was 20.1k.  Not saying you're wrong, just stating what happened with me.


I dont see a first run in Vista with 3 cards at stock was 20.1k 

well i havent bench a ati card in vista but my gso and cpu score droped 

I want to get 20k+


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like this 8800GS!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! I would never have thought it would bench that high.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Wow! I would never have thought it would bench that high.



I was cranking out close to that. like 12.7K. Beastly cards and CHEAP.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

JC316 said:


> I was cranking out close to that. like 12.7K. Beastly cards and CHEAP.



cant wait to get my 4870 X2, i want to see what kind of numbers i will pull.


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Wow! I would never have thought it would bench that high.


The 9600 GSO is the same card but mines volt modded 



jbunch07 said:


> cant wait to get my 4870 X2, i want to see what kind of numbers i will pull.


 well with that Phenom its not going to be as high


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

DOM said:


> The 9600 GSO is the same card but mines volt modded
> 
> well with that Phenom its not going to be as high



Do you really think im going to keep it at stock speed, Im going to see what the SB750 is all about


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Do you really think im going to keep it at stock speed, Im going to see what the SB750 is all about



idk what that is SB helps it OC more ?? I thought it was the NB 

but I say OC your going to get like 14-17k my guess is cuz when well you be getting the 4870X2


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 13, 2008)

DOM said:


> idk what that is SB helps it OC more ?? I thought it was the NB
> 
> but I say OC your going to get like 14-17k my guess is cuz when well you be getting the 4870X2



The SB750 has ACC witch is supposed to help overclocking tremendously 
and my card should be coming very soon


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

whats wrong with this score I know any one else know  yes im bored lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 13, 2008)

how did you manage to get such a low cpu score?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 13, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> The SB750 has ACC witch is supposed to help overclocking tremendously
> and my card should be coming very soon



you shall indeed my good man 



fitseries3 said:


> how did you manage to get such a low cpu score?



I initially suspected his ram was running really slow (and it could be) but the only was for it to be that low at that high an FSB would be to crank up the timings as well lol, like 10-10-10-30!


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> how did you manage to get such a low cpu score?





nflesher87 said:


> I initially suspected his ram was running really slow (and it could be) but the only was for it to be that low at that high an FSB would be to crank up the timings as well lol, like 10-10-10-30!


LOL in windows task manager set 3dmark06.exe > right click Set Affiity to one core 

heres with Two Cores next with 3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 13, 2008)

ah.... k.   you are bored. 

maybe you could tell me whats better...

9800gt or a 9600gso


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ah.... k.   you are bored.
> 
> maybe you could tell me whats better...
> 
> 9800gt or a 9600gso


GT 

has more shaders GSO 92 vs. GT 112 

and Memory Interface GSO 192-bit vs. GT 256-bit 

but idk how they clock stock mines volt modded but the GT looks to have the the pcb like the 9600 GSO Sconic's I had which looks like the 8800GT's which I got 800 core on all before they died 

3 cores


----------



## DOM (Sep 13, 2008)

these GT's are better Stream Processors: 128 there like GTX's

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5722&Description=9800 GT&name=128&Order=PRICE

I didnt know they already had that many out last time was just the ASUS

4 cores


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ah.... k.   you are bored.
> 
> maybe you could tell me whats better...
> 
> 9800gt or a 9600gso



Definitely the GT. It's a rebadged 8800GT. With a volt mod, mine goes to 900 core on water benching, 850 24/7.

On air it was 825 bench, and 800 24/7 vmodded.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Definitely the GT. It's a rebadged 8800GT. With a volt mod, mine goes to 900 core on water benching, 850 24/7.
> 
> On air it was 825 bench, and 800 24/7 vmodded.



And because of that sir, you can run physx so dang good on it!  I even thought I'd had something going before my month away... Nope... Wile E just comes in and sets the bar way up there! Can get 2... but to me I think I'm getting held back... My card isn't the best ocer for the 280 clan... 
But you sir have a killer card... I mean KILLER...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

what about me? i hold the #1 spot on this thread right now and soon i will take it from myself again.

and now im gonna be running 2x4870x2's.... and hopefully my 9800gt will help out in some other benches too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> what about me? i hold the #1 spot on this thread right now and soon i will take it from myself again.
> 
> and now im gonna be running 2x4870x2's.... and hopefully my 9800gt will help out in some other benches too.



Well I was talking about the Physx thread... You on the other hand... I wish I could just play with the stuff you had for a hour... Man, my e-p3nis would grow in a sec! lol. Can't wait to see the 2 cards pumping out some great scores!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont do it for the e-peen. just the #'s man. thats it. go big or go home... thats how i roll.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i dont do it for the e-peen. just the #'s man. thats it. go big or go home... thats how i roll.



Yeah. I see that about ya.. If you cared about the e-p3nis then you would have the chips and stuff longer... But, you change and so forth. My thing is go hard or go home. But, I totally understand


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah.... i barely keep stuff long enough to burn the new smell off of it. lol!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

But,, you keep the screen shots to prove you had it.... That's all that counts! All that counts...


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2008)

DOM said:


> these GT's are better Stream Processors: 128 there like GTX's
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5722&Description=9800 GT&name=128&Order=PRICE
> 
> ...



Actually, I spoke with ASUS support about that card. It was a Newegg misprint. It only has 112, just like the rest of the 8800gt/9800gt.


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I spoke with ASUS support about that card. It was a Newegg misprint. It only has 112, just like the rest of the 8800gt/9800gt.


well its still better then mine if you can get it oced up there and the more shaders and 256-bit help alot


----------



## vega22 (Sep 14, 2008)

3dguru reviewed one of the asus ultimates and they was an 88gts dressed up as a 98gt??


cant find it, will look harder in a bit as i have to go out, it score the same as a 88gts tho.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

why is my score so low?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

Ahh! SM 2.0 score is low, J! Hmmmm .....

What driver version are you running ?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahh! SM 2.0 score is low, J! Hmmmm .....
> 
> What driver version are you running ?



Im using 8.8


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm .... 

Check to see if you have 3D Settings in CCC set to optimal performance for now while benching.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

it was set on balanced. 
ill try optimal and see what happens.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it was set on balanced.
> ill try optimal and see what happens.



And disable your anti virus.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok ill have to give this a try in the morning thanks guys !


----------



## JESTER (Sep 17, 2008)

add me please thank you,finally got in the 20k club


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Add This*

hmmm.... not so much for the score but more for the sm3 score...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 18, 2008)

Very VERY nice fit! Nice to see those RV770's are scaling well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Add This*





its getting a little better. slight overclock on the card 780/950 and phenom 2700Mhz
whats around the highest oc you can take the x2 to on stock cooling?

More to come, I tested the phenom stable at 2.8 at stock voltage so i know it can go higher but not sure how much higher now that im on air. but at full load 2.8 is was 50c witch is somewhat warm but not to bad for air.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> its getting a little better. slight overclock on the card 780/950 and phenom 2700Mhz
> whats around the highest oc you can take the x2 to on stock cooling?
> 
> More to come, I tested the phenom stable at 2.8 at stock voltage so i know it can go higher but not sure how much higher now that im on air. but at full load 2.8 is was 50c witch is somewhat warm but not to bad for air.



Somethin's not right there. You should be getting around 17k at least no problem, at stock. Tried different cat's?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Somethin's not right there. You should be getting around 17k at least no problem, at stock. Tried different cat's?



It's his Phenom, despite being a quad core, at 2.7GHz it still is holding back the card immensely.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It's his Phenom, despite being a quad core, at 2.7GHz it still is holding back the card immensely.



yeah that's what im thinking...im hoping i can get it to 3ghz but we'll see.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think that's all of it. W/ my dualie and 8800gts I'm pushing 15k. I'm sure the phenom isn't allowing maximum x2 pwnage, but there should be more power than that. Seems like it could be driver related to me, perhaps still a bit immature for the x2.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

well im using 8.9 but you have to remeber that 3dm06 relies allot on the cpu score


----------



## Xtant25 (Sep 19, 2008)

*ADD THIS*

 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8221982


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well im using 8.9 but you have to remeber that 3dm06 relies allot on the cpu score



Wish I had a SS to show you but I do close to 14k@1280x1024 with the 3870 @823/1188 and the e8500 @ stock. My cpu score is ~3100 IIRC (or was it ~3300). I am using 8.3 cats.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wish I had a SS to show you but I do close to 14k@1280x1024 with the 3870 @823/1188 and the e8500 @ stock. My cpu score is ~3100 IIRC (or was it ~3300). I am using 8.3 cats.



that cant be right my cpu score is 3603


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it is mostly the CPU since fitseries gets about double what you do with 2 4870x2s for his sm2.0 and 3.0 scores.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I think it is mostly the CPU since fitseries gets about double what you do with 2 4870x2s for his sm2.0 and 3.0 scores.



True, AMD processors never where the best for benching.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Then maybe it is time for jbunch07 to join us on the dark side?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Then maybe it is time for jbunch07 to join us on the dark side?



:Luke Skywalker voice: "I'll never join you"


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn, well I tried.  Looks like all that is left for you to do, run a couple gigawatts through the CPU and make her burn.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn you ShadowFold, it hurts to laugh that hard.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


>


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 19, 2008)

If Shadowfold claims to be your father, I'd worry. Alot!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

*ADD This*






4870 X2 & 780/950 phenom 9850 @ 2900 14.5 x 200


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2008)

*Add this please!*

Was just playing around with me new memory, thought 2006 would be a good stress test, saw the score and thought it wasent bad considering my CPU is only at 3.8gig so it would be nice to get one on the board for this new chip......18,676....opppps, just noticed, think I have the highest GTX260 score now?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice score Tatty, I think either my MB or RAM is gimp since both you and fit have the exact same and can actually get the ram to behave correctly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice score Tatty, I think either my MB or RAM is gimp since both you and fit have the exact same and can actually get the ram to behave correctly.



Well I still have to "tinker" a little when I am overclocking m8......they like 1:1 and 1:2 straight fsb speeds, no dividers, I do have trouble sometimes going above 1600mhz when overclocking if I have to use a divider.  

The HZ do come with 2 different chips, one being better than the other, there is a thread in Xtreme Systems about it, dont know which I  have as I couldnt be bothered to take of one of the heatsinks, I am just happy to get 1600 and above after the games with my OCZ.

Might I suggest, just for the hell of it to start, set your FSB at 1600mhz, all memory settings on auto except voltage and see if she will boot, if she does then just manually input the first 4 timmings and see how that does for starters.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol Tatty.. i just need a quad now. good to see they are working for ya.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> lol Tatty.. i just need a quad now. good to see they are working for ya.



Yup thanks, upto 4.45gig on the Q9650 now, thats about the max on my air, on a decent water setup on our boards I reckon you could get over 4.5gig easy.  500+ fsb speeds with a quad are acheivable with this board.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2008)

*Please add this!...forget about the last one*

Seems 2006 likes more core and less shaders, been tweaking a bit plus increased CPU speed a bit, resulting in my best ever single card score! 20,805


----------



## vega22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Seems 2006 likes more core and less shaders, been tweaking a bit plus increased CPU speed a bit, resulting in my best ever single card score! 20,805



yea, i found that with my nx8800gts.

tbh i think g92 and newer nv cores under use the shaders, like the shaders are way more powerfull than the core so the core is the weakest link.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2008)

ADD THIS

Specs: Q6600 G0 @ 3810MHz 
          FSB @ 423MHz
          Inno3D 8800GT OC Edition @ 755/1800/1120


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty good run man. That looks great man!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Pretty good run man. That looks great man!



That was on water with no volt-mods


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Got a 4870 today, popped 2 of the 4850s in with it.  All cards at stock for this run.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Got a 4870 today, popped 2 of the 4850s in with it.  All cards at stock for this run.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

Dark, that run looks sweet man! Glad CrossfireX is working out for ya man! 
 

@laurijan, what's next for you to try with the system?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dark, that run looks sweet man! Glad CrossfireX is working out for ya man!
> 
> 
> @laurijan, what's next for you to try with the system?



Maybe largons volt-mod for the 8800 series..


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This...please *

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8236038 23K+ run should put me in the top rankings.

QX9650 @ 4 ghz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420146
Asus P5E3 Premium WiFi N
4GB G Skill DDR3 1600
2 x 150GB VelociRaptors RAID0
2 x MSI HD4870X2 OC
TT 1200 Modular

Stock Cooling on CPU and GPU
No OC on the GPU

Just wait till I get this thing properly liquid cooled....


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8236038 23K+ run should put me in the top rankings.
> 
> QX9650 @ 4 ghz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=420146
> Asus P5E3 Premium WiFi N
> ...




Definitely puts you in the top and makes the rest of us jealous.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm just getting started 

For some reason my Vantage scores are way lower than everyone else...


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

New toy to go with the 4870.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

3 cards, 4870 at 800/1100, 4850s at stock, Q9550 at stock.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

OCed the Q9550 to 3.2, forgot speedstep and such was on so multi is 8.5 otherwise.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Sorry erocker.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Sorry erocker.



Still behind me single GTX260 ...............for about an hour at least!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Still behind me single GTX260 ...............for about an hour at least!



Sorry Tat.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Single 4870, going for erockers score, this is going to be interesting.  Especially with me getting some new ram and a couple more MBs to play with in the next week.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

*post this and ignore my 9 year olds art*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2008)

trt what does ur background say? can't read all of it with 3dm up


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> trt what does ur background say? can't read all of it with 3dm up



My 9 year olds art work about living and eating right I believe. Shes funny, 9 years old, 5foot tall and 100 pounds I think she feels bad because shes such a big kid. Supposed to be 6 foot 5. Shes lean as heck aswell but kinda makes ya feel bad if you can read it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Trt, that's pretty good to look at man! Nice score for whoever will grab up your card! Glad to see ya benching!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

trying to make a point, price point


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> trying to make a point, price point



dude, it should make a GREAT point! I mean, these axe's are doing... Man, I need to get this baby benching again! lol


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> dude, it should make a GREAT point! I mean, these axe's are doing... Man, I need to get this baby benching again! lol



my rams holding me back here, this ram will only do 1044 stable and thats max bench aswell, this chip will do 5.0ghz on air but not with this ram. never seen ram do that before max stable bench is actually max stable 24/7 no matter what. It is fast stuff for it's speed and because it is 2x2gb but not axe ram and it shouldn't be for 80.00


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Dang dude... Can't believe it's the ram... now, going to go with new ram?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dang dude... Can't believe it's the ram... now, going to go with new ram?



na I bought it knowing it was going to let me reach my max 24/7 which is 4.4ghz give or take a few mghz. The 2x2gb seems to help a bit speeds wise and it's snappy as hell for cheap ram. It just goes to show you even ddr2 800 to 1200 is alot of bandwith for for 775 chips anything past that is like adding ddr5 to a 2900xt it just would be able to use it really. DDr3 really is a waste until the new chips come out. I can super pI at under 10 sec now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> na I bought it knowing it was going to let me reach my max 24/7 which is 4.4ghz give or take a few mghz. The 2x2gb seems to help a bit speeds wise and it's snappy as hell for cheap ram. It just goes to show you even ddr2 800 to 1200 is alot of bandwith for for 775 chips anything past that is like adding ddr5 to a 2900xt it just would be able to use it really. DDr3 really is a waste until the new chips come out. I can super pI at under 10 sec now.



Yeah, I see what you are at. I'm feeling the same with DDr3 as you are... It would be nice to see and play with, but not to much worth it with these chips... Nice to get the whole DDr3 set up just so you wouldn't have to spend a ton just for it.
But, I am glad that you can get the benching that you want out of those. Very much worth it then.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

*example not to bad for 80.00 ddr2 ram*



Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I see what you are at. I'm feeling the same with DDr3 as you are... It would be nice to see and play with, but not to much worth it with these chips... Nice to get the whole DDr3 set up just so you wouldn't have to spend a ton just for it.
> But, I am glad that you can get the benching that you want out of those. Very much worth it then.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm just getting started
> 
> For some reason my Vantage scores are way lower than everyone else...



I have that same problem. There must be some tweaks we don;t know about.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Sorry Tat.



Dont be sorry..............you failed....you didnt do it in an hour!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> my rams holding me back here, this ram will only do 1044 stable and thats max bench aswell, this chip will do 5.0ghz on air but not with this ram. never seen ram do that before max stable bench is actually max stable 24/7 no matter what. It is fast stuff for it's speed and because it is 2x2gb but not axe ram and it shouldn't be for 80.00



And thats where DDR3 comes in my friend


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

Jesus!  This thread should be renamed "dark2099's 3dmark06 scores"!!  What's with all the different cpu's?  Whats the point?!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Jesus!  This thread should be renamed "dark2099's 3dmark06 scores"!!  What's with all the different cpu's?  Whats the point?!!



Nothing better to do? either that or he thinks you havent!......on that subject....best you get my single GTX260 best score of 20.806 from the previous page up there my friend!


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually I'm looking for someone else to take over the thread.  Too busy now.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Actually I'm looking for someone else to take over the thread.  Too busy now.



Any takers?  I'll get you all setup with a new thread.  Mabye you will be the next "Thanks" champion!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

Considering it....


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

There may be a bunch of new scores over the next couple of days since I got my x38 DDR3 and P35 DDR3 boards back from RMA today.  Also getting some new DDR3 hopefully this week, most likely next week.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> There may be a bunch of new scores over the next couple of days since I got my x38 DDR3 and P35 DDR3 boards back from RMA today.  Also getting some new DDR3 hopefully this week, most likely next week.



You want to be the new updater?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

Honestly I don't think I could put forth the effort to keep a thread like this updated.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> And thats where DDR3 comes in my friend



no it's a very large waste of money to buy something for benching but has no practical use, sounds like I might have to buy some some day.  na just kidding DDR3 is a total waste really on these chips. If I was building from scratch maybe but not now, DDR2 is plenty fast. Really all you need is DDR2 1000 to 1100 to get ya to 5.0ghz and really nothing is 24/7stable past 4.5ghz anyways, with reasonable voltage. I do like the 790I FTW boards and always have but I don't want to spend the money on that crazy over priced ram and then there is the ebay sale hassel, rebuild, and hoping I don't get a bios hardrive corruption or bad incompatable ram, or any of the many other crazy problems 790I boards have and other ddr3 boards for that matter. Hum the more I talk about this the more I think I might try it.  Um Naaa baby Naa. I think under ten seconds in super PI with a 149.00 cpu and 80.00  ram and a ddr2 board thats does 580fsb  is plenty fast for now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> no it's a very large waste of money to buy something for benching but has no practical use, sounds like I might have to buy some some day.  na just kidding DDR3 is a total waste really on these chips. If I was building from scratch maybe but not now, DDR2 is plenty fast. Really all you need is DDR2 1000 to 1100 to get ya to 5.0ghz and really nothing is 24/7stable past 4.5ghz anyways, with reasonable voltage. I do like the 790I FTW boards and always have but I don't want to spend the money on that crazy over priced ram and then there is the ebay sale hassel, rebuild, and hoping I don't get a bios hardrive corruption or bad incompatable ram, or any of the many other crazy problems 790I boards have and other ddr3 boards for that matter. Hum the more I talk about this the more I think I might try it.  Um Naaa baby Naa. I think under ten seconds in super PI with a 149.00 cpu and 80.00  ram and a ddr2 board thats does 580fsb  is plenty fast for now.




Lol, not that old chesnut....no 790i boards suffer from data corruption anymore as far as I am aware, oh and decent DDR3 is cheaper than top end DDR2 in the UK, DDR3 is really quite cheap now., it's just very nice to run a quad on a 465FSB 24/7 and have the memory running a real 1:1 at around 1860mhz, many on 7-7-7-18 1T 

Good to see you back by the way Tom!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, not that old chesnut....no 790i boards suffer from data corruption anymore as far as I am aware, oh and decent DDR3 is cheaper than top end DDR2 in the UK, DDR3 is really quite cheap now., it's just very nice to run a quad on a 465FSB 24/7 and have the memory running a real 1:1 at around 1860mhz, many on 7-7-7-18 1T
> 
> Good to see you back by the way Tom!



check it out with ddr2 1000


----------



## trt740 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, not that old chesnut....no 790i boards suffer from data corruption anymore as far as I am aware, oh and decent DDR3 is cheaper than top end DDR2 in the UK, DDR3 is really quite cheap now., it's just very nice to run a quad on a 465FSB 24/7 and have the memory running a real 1:1 at around 1860mhz, many on 7-7-7-18 1T
> 
> Good to see you back by the way Tom!



check it out with ddr2 1000,  and are we talking 4gb of ddr3 is cheaper than 4gb of ddr2


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Add This*

Got the P5E3 back from RMA, hopefully will beat out some of my old scores.  Here is everything at stock, 4870 is flashed to 800/1100 clocks but both CCC and GPU-z read 750/900 so I don't know which it is, maybe 800/110 when benching at 750/900 at idle.  Anyway enough rambling, only gained about 100 pts going from dual 8x 2.0 + 4x to dual 16x 2.0 + 4x.


----------

